# Crazy Tester's Hoping for a 2016 BFP!!!



## wantingagirl

*Hi everyone. 

This is a continuation from 'crazy march testers' 

I'm now onto April  but we can do this! 

Who's with me? Anyone new is welcome. 

Let me know your approx testing date, I can always amend or we can mark down as to be confirmed 

Good Luck Everyone!*

*Testing:*

*2nd:*
TTCinDenver
BabyDust47

*6th:*
AmberDaisyDoo

*7th:*
SilasLove:witch:

*8th:*
DannaD
BrandiCanucks:witch:

*13th:*
LittleMiss84:witch:

*18th:*
xxMyHeartxx:witch:

*20th:*
DancingNurse2
Natilly20

*21st:*
Hoping2Girl:bfp:

*22nd:*
GillyGoo

*23rd:*
Lillian

*25th:*
WAG:witch:
Mommyof2Peas

*26th:*
BamLuby

*28th:*
CnsWilliams

*30th:*
Emma4g63
BlueFish1980
BabyLove100

​


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hi hun, im here!
I should be testing on the 18th but will see when I ovulate xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Good luck hunni. 

This month I'm going to make a little extra effort. I'm using my preseed again but no softcups, I'm going to take Maca, royal jelly and q-10 I already take an extra vitamin d supplement. I heard hubby can also take Maca and royal jelly but not sure if I should go down that route yet?


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Hi! I'm here too. Can you put me down for the 21st and I'll change once AF shows up and I can better calculate my cycle? Thank you!

This cycle I'm not temping or using opks, but still using preseed and softcups for bding around the dates I usually ovulate 

Still taking maca, pregnacare, and q10, and adding baby aspirin as recommended by my reflexologist and acupuncturist. 

Baby dust to us all!!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Hi! I'm here too. Can you put me down for the 21st and I'll change once AF shows up and I can better calculate my cycle? Thank you!
> 
> This cycle I'm not temping or using opks, but still using preseed and softcups for bding around the dates I usually ovulate
> 
> Still taking maca, pregnacare, and q10, and adding baby aspirin as recommended by my reflexologist and acupuncturist.
> 
> Baby dust to us all!!!!

Good luck Hun! Do,you know a lot about supplements. What dosage of Maca and q-10 are you taken? I'm taken. Maca and rj. Should I be taken q-10 as well as rj and should i start taken vitamin b - complex xx


----------



## Leann83

Hi! I'm moving over too! Like Hoping, still waiting for AF over here but can you put me down for 26th? I'm not using OPKs and have no HPTs in the house as I drove myself crazy testing this month :nope: Really hoping I last until day AF is due to test! Hope this is our month :dust:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hey there can I join and also ask a question?

I am 5dpo and will be starting testing on Monday. (I did test today as having a weird long cycle after mc but neg as clearly too early).

Monday I will be 8dpo. 

If I'm 5dpo and conceive say..... Monday. when will my due date be? 

<3 :dust::dust::dust: To all <3


----------



## Lilllian

I am in too :) On cycle day 2 but have no idea when I will ovulate but hoping to test by the 23rd April! (going on a hen do that weekend :wacko:)

I am on vit B6, b complex, prenatals, and I am trying baby aspirin for the first time this month! 

I am praying this is my month!!

:happydance:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

oh it's ok I found it dec 14th


----------



## littlemiss84

Moving over, on cd7! Sorry I'm more of a lurker than a poster.
I think i will be testing on 20th if I can wait that long.

I've started taking B50 complex and me and DH will be taking robitussin this cycle. I was taking these the month I conceived my daughter so hopefully it works this month.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Morning everyone hope you are well?

I tested this morning I know I know :haha::blush:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=390885

I'm 6dpo today and do have sore bbs. xxx


----------



## c beary83

Good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## snowywolf

Joining this thread too ladies! Just in case the :witch:visits at the end of the month


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hello ladies, ive started smep today, im sooo determined this month ha xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

xxmyheartxx said:


> Hello ladies, ive started smep today, im sooo determined this month ha xxx

Ooh good luck! I got a bfp first cycle I tried that :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thanks huni, seems to be loads successful cycles doing this xxx


----------



## emma4g63

im joining wag!!!

no idea on testing date but if af turns up on time i should be due on early may!!! but not testing early this time..... can i still join even though ill not be in april!!! 

Please XXXXXX :)


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I'm sure no one will have a problem with you joining us, Emma :) Im here and I'm not really ttc this cycle, more like not preventing. Going back to the smep and full works next cycle!!! :)


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks hopin..hun fx for this cycle maybe a little more relaxed will do it !!

I may try smep too :)) ...

One good thing is a start a much less strssfull job tommorow with a much nicer boss so hopin this will help me :)


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Yay for less stress for you!!!

Lol, not holding my breath for this cycle... My sex drive is soooooo low lately that without the 'oops it's been two days you get lucky tonight' pressure from the smep, I doubt we'll have enough sex to get pregnant. I'll give it a shot but can't see my husband getting too much action!!! Bless him...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hiya ladies!

I had my insemination this morning, and will be testing April 8. If successful, I'll be due December 20.


----------



## DannaD

Hello! 
I'll be testing april 8th, can't test sooner as I had a Ovidrel trigger and that gives false positives until around 10 days post trigger (I tested that, first positive I've seen haha)


----------



## dancingnurse2

My fertile days should be April 5-10th. So I will be testing on the 20th! Fingers crossed for all!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

BrandiCanucks said:


> Hiya ladies!
> 
> I had my insemination this morning, and will be testing April 8. If successful, I'll be due December 20.

Exciting!!!!! Hope you get your bfp. My son was born on the 18th, it's a lovely time to have a baby!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

DannaD said:


> Hello!
> I'll be testing april 8th, can't test sooner as I had a Ovidrel trigger and that gives false positives until around 10 days post trigger (I tested that, first positive I've seen haha)

Not too long to go... Fx for you!!!


----------



## Lilllian

This is an exciting month to be testing. I worked out that if you conceive on the 4th April, you would be due on Christmas day and the 10th April would be a new Year's Eve baby! I don't have much hope for the Christmas day one but my cycle looks likley to hit the new Year one :thumbup:


----------



## littlemiss84

Lilllian said:


> This is an exciting month to be testing. I worked out that if you conceive on the 4th April, you would be due on Christmas day and the 10th April would be a new Year's Eve baby! I don't have much hope for the Christmas day one but my cycle looks likley to hit the new Year one :thumbup:

I should also be ovulating around the 10th. I would love a new year baby, my birthday is 1st Jan so the same day would be lovely!


----------



## bluefish1980

Hey ladies - I'll probably just be stalking this month as I'm on CD 5 but have 37 day cycles. Therefore AF is due 1st May........Yawn!

Good luck - I hope April is as lucky as March seemed to be.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So I think I'm ovulating sometime today or tonight. What do you think?

First is at the 5 minute mark. Other two are after 2 hours.
 



Attached Files:







15524_458557710966947_6218203611202519205_n.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 12









19126_458586077630777_4061408536490853883_n.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 8









11079703_458586107630774_3236887828816158228_n.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Hoping girl 2

BrandiCanucks said:


> So I think I'm ovulating sometime today or tonight. What do you think?
> 
> First is at the 5 minute mark. Other two are after 2 hours.

I'd say tomorrow, it's not quite positive yet!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Mmm... Wrote a post in here about when I was testing and I can't see it now... Perhaps I posted in another thread by accident? Better go and hunt for it lol


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Yep... Posted it in another thread!! Lol here it is:

Hey ladies, AF got me. I'm not trying this cycle, having a break, but not preventing. AF is due on the 25th, so please put me down for testing on the 23rd (although let's face it, I'll probably start on the 18th! Lol).

BABY DUST to all!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, those tests must be correct. Mittelschmerz has started on the left. Ovary is releasing the egg!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

BrandiCanucks said:


> Well, those tests must be correct. Mittelschmerz has started on the left. Ovary is releasing the egg!

Go get it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Baby dust to you :)


----------



## Lilllian

Yay, there are already a few of us testing on similar dates. My ovulation dates are so varied, from cycle day 21 to cycle day 15! Hoping for a cycle day 14 this month, which would be a new year-ish baby ;)

Littlemiss, i love having someone going through the same days as me- let's stick together :thumbup:

Brandi, good luck!! can't wait till the testing starts! 

I feel so over excited this month- just feel lucky! and it's my son's 2nd birthday.


----------



## littlemiss84

Lilllian said:


> Yay, there are already a few of us testing on similar dates. My ovulation dates are so varied, from cycle day 21 to cycle day 15! Hoping for a cycle day 14 this month, which would be a new year-ish baby ;)
> 
> Littlemiss, i love having someone going through the same days as me- let's stick together :thumbup:
> 
> Brandi, good luck!! can't wait till the testing starts!
> 
> I feel so over excited this month- just feel lucky! and it's my son's 2nd birthday.

My ovulation varies a bit too. I've started taking B50 this cycle and the last time I took it I ovulated 4 days earlier, so I could still be in for a xmas baby!

Hopefully this is our month :thumb up:


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm here! Af still heavy today but not too much cramp same as last cycle and they never used to be do you think that's normal after d&c :shrug:

Emma of course you can. You were the reason I first set up the thread :haha: all of us have to stick together no matter what and newbies very welcome :)

If I conceive this month I would be due 3rd January very apt considering I passed the baby on 6th January. 

Good luck everyone! 

I will update the front page tomorrow! 

I've decided not to take loads of supplements this month and just start on Maca for this month 

Xxx


----------



## Leann83

Wag I won't be testing now but I'd love to stick around to cheer you gals on? If I'm allowed? :haha:


----------



## Babydust47

Hey Ladies! I'm joining if that's alright. I'm 8dpo and feeling miserable... Headache, nausea, and just really exhausted. Ugh... I pray this is a good sign. Have a good feeling abt this month. I plan to start testing at 10dpo (April 1st)... 

Other symptoms I've had: sensitive gag reflux when brushing my teeth, slight cramping. My gag relex was a big sign when I was pregnant in December but unfortunately ended in a mc. 

***Baby dust to you all ***


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ugh. I hate the overanalyzing stages of the TWW.

It was 27 hours between insemination and when I started feeling O pain, but I'm so worried that is too long of a space between to successfully catch the egg.

With my son, it was only 18 hours between insemination and ovulation and exactly 24 for my daughter.


----------



## dancingnurse2

Is it normal that my temps are so low?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I have ewcm :happydance: 2 days earlier than last cycle, Ooo I hope I ov earlier as well, good luck ladies!

I don't know much about temping, hopefully someone can help hun xxx


----------



## bluefish1980

I don't think it matters if your temps are low, as long as they rise nicely after ovulation x

Normal temps are between 96 and 98, so your temps look very good.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hello everyone, I hope you are all well and not going crazy like me haha


Took an IC today and it has a second line and it did have obvious pale pink/grey colour to it until it dried now it's the palest pink grey you could imagine but still a bold thick line and so easy to see in real life i can hold it out at arms length and still see it. It's really difficult to get pics of but I will try to show you what I'm talking about. 

What do you think Ladies? Pic one is within time frame the rest are after
 



Attached Files:







9dpo new bfp isit eeeeep.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 10









is this pos 9dpo.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 13









is this pos 9dpo 2.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 10









is this pos 9dpo3.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I definitely see that hun, fx its a nice bfp for you,have u any other tests to use to confirm xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I can totally see the line but confirm with other test too, I had four horrible evaps last
Cycle with ic! Fx x


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hoping girl 2 said:


> I can totally see the line but confirm with other test too, I had four horrible evaps last
> Cycle with ic! Fx x

Oh no way! I have other IC's and one digi, I wont try the digi until friday unless by tomorrow the lines getting increasingly darker and then maybe I will do it thurs. I just did two more and there are fainter lines on those too. I can't get hold of a frer which is gutting. Oh well wait and see I guess. :thumbup:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Keeping everything crossed for you!!! How many dpo?


----------



## Leann83

Hope it's your BFP amber, I defo see lines! :flower:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I'm 9dpo today I think I only did one opk and then went away and forgot to take them that was sat the 21st so O'd sunday and monday being 1dpo makes me now 9. xx


----------



## littlemiss84

I see it, hope its your BFP!! fx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Oooh really early still so it could definitely be a faint bfp rather than a positive!!! :) can't wait to see your test tomorrow!!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Oooh really early still so it could definitely be a faint bfp rather than a positive!!! :) can't wait to see your test tomorrow!!!


:blush: (I'm so excited) 

I really hope it's not a nasty evap. :dohh:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Looking forward to ur next test hun xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Today is 1dpo and I have increased watery CM, fatigue and extremely moody. I don't have the patience for anyone today, lol.

Way too early to be thinking there's a baby though


----------



## Lilllian

Amber, good luck - more tests please! :thumbup:

myheart, what cycle day are you on? I usually get 4/5 days of ewcm before I ovulate but I always jump on the husband on the first day of ewcm and we are exhausted by the 4th- ha ha! going to hold off till the second day this cycle :blush: 

I am only on cycle day 6. waiting.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Am day 10 today, my ewcm started day 12 last cycle and I ovulated day 17, we are doing smep this cycle so hopefully I ovulate earlier rather than later haha, this cycle seems to be going slow already xx


----------



## cnswilliams

Lilllian said:


> Yay, there are already a few of us testing on similar dates. My ovulation dates are so varied, from cycle day 21 to cycle day 15! Hoping for a cycle day 14 this month, which would be a new year-ish baby ;)
> 
> Littlemiss, i love having someone going through the same days as me- let's stick together :thumbup:
> 
> Brandi, good luck!! can't wait till the testing starts!
> 
> I feel so over excited this month- just feel lucky! and it's my son's 2nd birthday.

My son turns 2 this month as well!!!!


----------



## cnswilliams

So, today is CD1 for me :cry: I was telling hoping that I don't think I am going to try this cycle because I need a mental break from the stress. BUT I just realized when I was trying to figure out what my test date would be for Wanting to post *if* we did get Prego this month and I would be testing right before hubby's birthday!!!! What a wonderful birthday present that would be right?????? CRAP!!! lol. So what about this pressed stuff? If you look at my chart I o'd late and fertile mucus was dried up so thinking I should invest? What do y'all think? Better get to shopping for opks as well I suppose! :shrug::cry::cry:

Also does anyone feel like investing in the "VIP" fertility friend is worth it?


----------



## TTCinDenver

Hi I would love to join! I'm 7dpo and planning to test Thursday (9dpo) yes I know 9dpo is super early but it's the longest I can go without POAS!! Fingers crossed for everyone!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

cnswilliams said:


> So, today is CD1 for me :cry: I was telling hoping that I don't think I am going to try this cycle because I need a mental break from the stress. BUT I just realized when I was trying to figure out what my test date would be for Wanting to post *if* we did get Prego this month and I would be testing right before hubby's birthday!!!! What a wonderful birthday present that would be right?????? CRAP!!! lol. So what about this pressed stuff? If you look at my chart I o'd late and fertile mucus was dried up so thinking I should invest? What do y'all think? Better get to shopping for opks as well I suppose! :shrug::cry::cry:
> 
> Also does anyone feel like investing in the "VIP" fertility friend is worth it?

Preseed is great! I've never, ever had ewcm (at best it's watery) so I always use it :) 

And I've just accidentally purchased the vip ff - not worth it! Does the same as free version. Extra bits but nothing amazing. But at least I got it on the discount. On the negative side, I got the year's subscription which kind of makes me think I'm not at all hopeful of gettin pregnant quickly :( 

Good luck this month, I'm soooo cheering you on!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Bad news ladies Tests today are negative and major temp dip this morning. From around the 98.9-99.2's down to 98.2 this morning.
:sadangel: 

I rinsed yesterdays test with water and there's still a pink line there :shrug:

I'll wait it out now, enjoy my sons 10th birthday tomorrow and get busy prepping for it today. Thank you all, see you in a couple of days I'll update when :witch: shows and then it's cycle day 1. Hoping and praying for lots of :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:on this thread, I just know there will be <3 <3 <3

:dust: to you all


----------



## Hoping girl 2

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Bad news ladies Tests today are negative and major temp dip this morning. From around the 98.9-99.2's down to 98.2 this morning.
> :sadangel:
> 
> I rinsed yesterdays test with water and there's still a pink line there :shrug:
> 
> I'll wait it out now, enjoy my sons 10th birthday tomorrow and get busy prepping for it today. Thank you all, see you in a couple of days I'll update when :witch: shows and then it's cycle day 1. Hoping and praying for lots of :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:on this thread, I just know there will be <3 <3 <3
> 
> :dust: to you all

I'm so sorry for the temp dip!! And I'm even more sorry the ic got your hopes up. They're great for POAS addiction fix at low budget, but horrible for getting hopes up! Keeping fx today's temp was just a blip and it'll be nice and high again tomorrow xxxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sorry for af showing cnswilliam. :hugs:
Sorry for temp dip amberdaisydoo. Hope ur son has a wonderful birthday xxx


----------



## SilasLove

I'm coming over from March thread, and I'll be testing April 7 at 13dpo - given the witch doesn't show before that. 

I am 7dpo now, so implantation could be happening soon. I had a few little twinges on right side today but I'm doing my best to stay neutral.


----------



## wantingagirl

Sorry I haven't been around much both girls have chicken pox :/ my sons just recovering from it :dohh:

Been cleaning and also trying to keep myself busy which seems to be working definitely update the front page today. I just wish the 2ww passed this quick! Although I don't wanna speak too soon incase I ovulate late this month :thumbup: started Maca so don't know if that will affect my ovulation. I was going to take ubiqional but don't want to put too much pressure on myself and it's expensive I will see how I feel next month. 

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Leanne of course your welcome here I want all us ladies to stick together :) 

Anyone got or setting up a journal? 

Xxx


----------



## cnswilliams

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Bad news ladies Tests today are negative and major temp dip this morning. From around the 98.9-99.2's down to 98.2 this morning.
> :sadangel:
> 
> I rinsed yesterdays test with water and there's still a pink line there :shrug:
> 
> I'll wait it out now, enjoy my sons 10th birthday tomorrow and get busy prepping for it today. Thank you all, see you in a couple of days I'll update when :witch: shows and then it's cycle day 1. Hoping and praying for lots of :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:on this thread, I just know there will be <3 <3 <3
> 
> :dust: to you all

98.2 still seems pretty high! I wouldn't count yourself out just yet! Do you chart online?


----------



## Leann83

Not out till the :witch: shows AmberDaisyDoo... Throwing lots of :dust: your way!

Thanks WAG :flower: I really hope this is a lucky thread for everyone! bfps this month would mean Christmas and New Years babies, how exciting! I haven't set up a journal, I think I'd bore people to tears :haha:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I started a journal when I was pregnant with DS... Had only one follower!!!!! Lol. Got behind quite quickly too and then it was too hard to catch up :(


----------



## Natilly20

Hi ladies, veeerrryyy strange af for me this cycle, it started Monday being very light then Tuesday (sorry if tmi) but it just gushed for about 3 hours and then bam nothing else!!! Crazy, I'm only 32 but I hear your cycles can start to change in early menopause! Oh god I hope not!! 

Anyway, I will be testing around the 24th and this could be my last cycle for a while as Oh starts a new job working away in three weeks so there will probably be many cycles where we miss ovulation :-( please wish me lots of luck for this cycle and I'm also wishing you all loads of luck and baby dust, here's to lots of new year babies!! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; xxxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

That is a strange period!! Have you tested just in case, natilly?


----------



## Natilly20

Hey hoping, I did test the day before it arrived and was bfn so I'm pretty sure it was af xxx


----------



## TTCinDenver

Natilly20 said:


> Hi ladies, veeerrryyy strange af for me this cycle, it started Monday being very light then Tuesday (sorry if tmi) but it just gushed for about 3 hours and then bam nothing else!!! Crazy, I'm only 32 but I hear your cycles can start to change in early menopause! Oh god I hope not!!
> 
> Anyway, I will be testing around the 24th and this could be my last cycle for a while as Oh starts a new job working away in three weeks so there will probably be many cycles where we miss ovulation :-( please wish me lots of luck for this cycle and I'm also wishing you all loads of luck and baby dust, here's to lots of new year babies!! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; xxxx


Good luck!!! Hope you get you bfp!!


----------



## Natilly20

TTCinDenver said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> 
> Good luck!!! Hope you get you bfp!!

Thank you &#128522;xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Mmm that's odd :(

Best of luck with this cycle!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Natilly20

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Mmm that's odd :(
> 
> Best of luck with this cycle!!!! Xxxx

I know, stupid body!! Best of luck to you too xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So I just checked my cervix position. It's low and firm and my cervical mucus has changed to white and lotiony. I'm 2dpo. Good or bad sign?


----------



## cnswilliams

BrandiCanucks said:


> So I just checked my cervix position. It's low and firm and my cervical mucus has changed to white and lotiony. I'm 2dpo. Good or bad sign?

Low and firm is typical I think for some, and my cm always go creamy as soon as I ovulate. Is this your first month charting?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Not even charting. I only used OPKs because my cycles are still irregular from having my son in July. I think I'm just over-obsessing, which will end up leading to heartbreak


----------



## cnswilliams

BrandiCanucks said:


> Not even charting. I only used OPKs because my cycles are still irregular from having my son in July. I think I'm just over-obsessing, which will end up leading to heartbreak

We ALL over obsess in here! I have obsessed so much and can feel myself slipping away into depression. Trying to snap out of it, helps to be part of this thread of ladies :)


----------



## cnswilliams

I probably found this a little funnier than it really is!
 



Attached Files:







what is a period.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Babylove100

Hey ladies, can I join? I'm not 100% sure I'll be testing in April as not sure what my cycles going to be like after mmc. We're ntnp until first proper AF so will prob be testing around the end of April but will update when I know more!

Good luck everyone!! :flower:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Welcome baby love, and sorry for your loss. Fx for April!!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Today is 3DPO and I went to bed super early last night from exhaustion. I have woken now at 4am and have a headache and nausea, and I'm dizzy. It's not "OMG I'm about to puke" nausea either. I think either I have a stomach flu or I'm going to have positive tests in a few days. My gas and bloating is still horrible too.


----------



## Lilllian

Hi babylove :hi:

This is really embarrassing but I have had a few sexy dreams last few nights (even when i still had AF) and I have never has that at this point int he cycle before-I have had 3 O's in my sleep. is the baby aspirin do you think? :blush: I only ever had this when I was pregnant (not pregnant now of course).

Decided to take an opk on the off chance and got this. I am only cycle day 8 :wacko: I ovulated cycle day 15 last month, day 18 month before and days 21/22 months before that. is this a Vit B6 thing? I even had a bit of ewcm- will i ovulate days 12/13 this month? hope so!!

Brandi, those symptoms sound promising - love hearing them so keep them coming :thumbup:

edit, pretty sure that test was faulty as did another one and it was blank :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2271.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## littlemiss84

Lillian, I think it is the vit b, i've been taking it this cycle and i got a positive opk today at cd12. I usually dont ovulate until day 18/19, so its about 6 days early for me.

So my official testing date is 13th, but I'm sure i will be testing from about 5dpo :wacko:


----------



## wantingagirl

Phew updated everyone :haha:

I have a journal :) 

Babylove welcome hunni I hope we all get our bfps soon. We were on the December testers thread together weren't we? I'm also on the fireflies thread :thumbup:

Cnswilliams what date Hun? Xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Threw up this morning.

Starting to think I may have a tummy bug and they aren't pregnancy symptoms. It's just way too early. 

But I haven't been around anyone who has been sick and my kids, if they bring something home, always get it first.

I hate the TWW


----------



## wantingagirl

Yep 2ww definitely sucks! I always either get a bfp and feel nothin or bfp and feel awful I just never know now. Hope it's signs for you, I think tho the mind is a very powerful instrument and the more we think about it the more things appear :blush:

I'm waiting it out this month testing early does me no good 

Xxx


----------



## TTCinDenver

Tested this morning 9dpo BFN. I know it's early still. Why do we do this to ourselves!? lol


----------



## wantingagirl

Oooooh I'm definitely one for obsessing :haha:

Lillian you can say anything to us I've had dreams like that too :wacko: hope you ovulate earlier than normal. 

I'm taken Maca this month I wonder if it will affect my cycle :/


----------



## cnswilliams

wantingagirl said:


> Phew updated everyone :haha:
> 
> I have a journal :)
> 
> Babylove welcome hunni I hope we all get our bfps soon. We were on the December testers thread together weren't we? I'm also on the fireflies thread :thumbup:
> 
> Cnswilliams what date Hun? Xx

Let's go with the 28th for now. That is the day before hubby's birthday and would be 10dpo if I ovulate cd19. UGH! I can't believe I am going to try again! I must be a glutton for punishment!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

What's maca do wag? Xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

TtcinDenver defo still early. I really don't know why we do but it's like an obsession my sample falls into a cup and I accidentally open the pack and dip it :haha: either that or I don't realise it's 9dpo :winkwink: fingers crossed you get bfp in a few days. 

Cnswilliams I always sed I would take a break and it never happened :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

xxmyheartxx said:


> What's maca do wag? Xxx

It balances hormones that may be out of whack and just overall can increase fertility. In turn maybe better egg and better ovulation time keeps progesterone up etc xx


----------



## wantingagirl

And I have to say since taking it this is the first time in years my af has more or less finished on beginning of cd5 end of cd4 rather than lingering til day7 although may be co-incidence 

I've also noticed I've not been in nearly as much pain that I usually get :shrug:


----------



## Babylove100

wantingagirl said:


> Phew updated everyone :haha:
> 
> I have a journal :)
> 
> Babylove welcome hunni I hope we all get our bfps soon. We were on the December testers thread together weren't we? I'm also on the fireflies thread :thumbup:
> 
> Cnswilliams what date Hun? Xx

Yep I was on the December thread too....back when things seemed so easy right! *sigh*. Feeling hopefull though and hope to see lots of bfps very soon! :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Yep very easy *sigh* cycle 3 now I would be nearly 22 weeks now but yes we have to keep the faith right! :) xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Here's my symptoms so far:

1dpo - Moody, increased cm, twinges on left side that feel kinda like O pain, but on and off, not constant like O pain, twinges on right, gassy, had a burst of energy this morning, but can quickly crashing around 1pm, CP is low, wet, firm.

2dpo - Moody, fatigue (despite going to bed two hours earlier than normal and sleeping for 8 hours...usually get 6/7 broken hours), gassy and bloated (gas is even worse than yesterday), one bout of diarrhea late at night

3dpo - Cramping, gassy, nausea, small burst of energy in the morning, but exhausted only a few hours later, headache, vomited once, increase in CM


I'm going with stomach flu.


----------



## RainingLove

Hello everyone, I hope you are all staying positive and doing well. 

I am not sure how Im feeling about this month. I have very mixed feelings. We are definitely trying harder then we did last month. I am learning so much, I wish that I had researched more before TTC. Oh well I guess....Trying to be positive and not stress....so not easy to do.

I should be testing April 20th.

Baby Dust to all!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Someone please smack me back to reality. I need to stop obsessing or I know it won't happen.

I forgot, cervix position today is high and hard but feels like it is softening, CM is still like lotion. Yesterday, I had lotiony CM and my cervix was low and hard.


----------



## SilasLove

No testing early here. Only have 1 pregnancy test and its a digi so definitely not wasting it!


----------



## TTCinDenver

BrandiCanucks said:


> Someone please smack me back to reality. I need to stop obsessing or I know it won't happen.
> 
> I forgot, cervix position today is high and hard but feels like it is softening, CM is still like lotion. Yesterday, I had lotiony CM and my cervix was low and hard.



Maybe we can slap eachother??

I got impatient that my tests are 25miu so I just ordered some 10miu tests with two day shipping!! I've got a case of the crazy.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Denver, I've been peeing on sticks since 1dpo, and I'm only 3dpo lol


----------



## Brittahnee

BrandiCanucks said:


> Denver, I've been peeing on sticks since 1dpo, and I'm only 3dpo lol

:laugh2:
Nothing wrong with that, I did it too&#8230;not sure what I was expecting to see at 1DPO, though. :dohh: At least they were ICs!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

He, I've just ordered 30 more ics as my stock was running low from last cycle (still had about 7 though!!!). Thank god for ics or else I'd be poor :)

Great symptoms brandi!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I just needed to do something to pass the time lol


----------



## c beary83

Hi girls - I've had an early miscarriage so back TTC. We're going to try again straight away so hopefully I'll be testing in April. Not sure of the dates yet


----------



## TTCinDenver

c beary83 said:


> Hi girls - I've had an early miscarriage so back TTC. We're going to try again straight away so hopefully I'll be testing in April. Not sure of the dates yet

So sorry to hear that. It's heartbreaking! Luck for next cycle!


----------



## TTCinDenver

10dpo, BFN. Stark white, not even a make believe line :(


----------



## Hoping girl 2

c beary83 said:


> Hi girls - I've had an early miscarriage so back TTC. We're going to try again straight away so hopefully I'll be testing in April. Not sure of the dates yet

Oh no, cbeary, I'm so sorry!!!! I hope your rainbow finds its way to you this cycle :(


----------



## Hoping girl 2

TTCinDenver said:


> 10dpo, BFN. Stark white, not even a make believe line :(

:( hopefully there'll be one tomorrow xxx


----------



## cnswilliams

c beary83 said:


> Hi girls - I've had an early miscarriage so back TTC. We're going to try again straight away so hopefully I'll be testing in April. Not sure of the dates yet

So sorry cbeary. :cry::hugs: FX you get prego again quickly!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I feel out this month. I'm certain all my symptoms were just a stomach bug, and I still have the diarrhea today. My exhaustion is probably just from all the running to the toilet and my body trying to fight the bug. The diarrhea was worse this morning, more frequent. Also this morning, my cervix position is back to low and hard. I still am nauseous, but I'm chalking that up to the possible tummy bug. I could barely get through my muffin and dry cereal without gagging.

I have so many factors against me...the diarrhea, low cervix, the fact that it was less than a year since my last baby, and the last time I was pregnant less than a year after giving birth, I miscarried twice. I finally got my keeper when my oldest was a year old and they are 20 months apart. I also feel like because my donor and I were lucky twice to conceive on the first try, it's just not going to happen that way this time.

Think I'm just gonna stop obsessing and move on and get ready for next month.

Just have a feeling this isn't my month.


----------



## TTCinDenver

BrandiCanucks said:


> I feel out this month. I'm certain all my symptoms were just a stomach bug, and I still have the diarrhea today. My exhaustion is probably just from all the running to the toilet and my body trying to fight the bug. The diarrhea was worse this morning, more frequent. Also this morning, my cervix position is back to low and hard. I still am nauseous, but I'm chalking that up to the possible tummy bug. I could barely get through my muffin and dry cereal without gagging.
> 
> I have so many factors against me...the diarrhea, low cervix, the fact that it was less than a year since my last baby, and the last time I was pregnant less than a year after giving birth, I miscarried twice. I finally got my keeper when my oldest was a year old and they are 20 months apart. I also feel like because my donor and I were lucky twice to conceive on the first try, it's just not going to happen that way this time.
> 
> Think I'm just gonna stop obsessing and move on and get ready for next month.
> 
> Just have a feeling this isn't my month.

Girl it's still soooo early for you! I know it's easy to get discouraged (I am struggling as well) but conception doesn't always listen to logic. Don't think that it won't happen this time because it happened easily before!! There isn't rhyme or reason to it like that. fx for you. Don't count yourself out yet!


----------



## Leann83

c beary83 said:


> Hi girls - I've had an early miscarriage so back TTC. We're going to try again straight away so hopefully I'll be testing in April. Not sure of the dates yet

So sorry for your loss cbeary :hugs: hope you get your rainbow BFP this month x 

TTCinDenver - I hope there's a line for you in the next few days.. Don't lose hope, you're not out!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lilllian

Cbeary :hugs:


----------



## Lilllian

I'm confused! ....

I got a faint line on the OPK yesterday morning but took a test not long after it was totally blank so thought It was a faulty one, but today i am having ovulation cramps and this afternoon I got a HUGE (I mean biggest yet) blob of ewcm that i alsways based my ovulation on in the past (and had successful pregnancies from just that as a guide). Could I have caught the end of my surge yesterday morning? OPKs are totally blank today and I tested from early this morning and last night. I am having all the signs of ovulation.. moody, bloated, feeling horny (sorry tmi) but no +opk at all. I would never normally test so early in the cycle but I am feeling really horny and so thought something maybe afoot? :blush:

I am only cycle day 9. been ovulating earlier each month but this is getting silly now - or is my body tricking me? :wacko:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I would certainly bd!!!!! Could be early ovulation so Id be tempted to try and catch the egg :) good luck!


----------



## Lilllian

Hoping girl 2 said:


> I would certainly bd!!!!! Could be early ovulation so Id be tempted to try and catch the egg :) good luck!

:thumbup: Thanks, I def planned to, as soon as kids got to bed, BUT husband has fallen asleep already :dohh: I am so worried he is not going to make the effort tonight. He is slightly annoyed with me as I was very grumpy with him earlier. Feeling stressed now :nope: For the first time I hope ovulation holds off for a couple of days. :growlmad: and hormones don't help.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Can you wake him up playing already? He might be grumpy but if he wakes up already horny he might overlook his annoyance until you've bd'ed ;)


----------



## Lilllian

Just realised that conceiving tomorrow would mean a Christmas day baby due date!! :winkwink:


----------



## Lilllian

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Can you wake him up playing already? He might be grumpy but if he wakes up already horny he might overlook his annoyance until you've bd'ed ;)

Love your tactics :thumbup: but I think i will just play the "but you're going out with your mates tomorrow night" card :happydance: He will get there in the end :thumbup:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I like that!! Oh these poor, poor husbands/boyfriends/partners, having us pester then for sex ;)


----------



## Lilllian

Hoping girl 2 said:


> I like that!! Oh these poor, poor husbands/boyfriends/partners, having us pester then for sex ;)

:rofl:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hey ladies I would love to join you. I am on cycle 4 of Clomid. This month I am also taking Maca, Folic Acid, Prenatals. Hoping to see those two lines. I lost to angels last year one at 8 weeks the other at 13. I would love a Christmas baby. 

Testing april 25th. Going to try and hold out. Key word...try lol


----------



## Hoping girl 2

mommyof2peas said:


> Hey ladies I would love to join you. I am on cycle 4 of Clomid. This month I am also taking Maca, Folic Acid, Prenatals. Hoping to see those two lines. I lost to angels last year one at 8 weeks the other at 13. I would love a Christmas baby.
> 
> Testing april 25th. Going to try and hold out. Key word...try lol

Welcome and I'm sorry for your losses. I hope april brings you your little sticky rainbow!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Thanks! Me too! I really am getting tired of ttc. It isnt fun anymore. Ready to move on to MS LOL


----------



## Lilllian

good luck 2peas!!

I woke him up :happydance: 

I am def having all the right symptoms but just seems so early at day9. :wacko:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I succumbed to my exhaustion about 4 hours ago. Just woke up. I had a dream that someone came knocking on my door with an FRER and told me to pee on it and it came up positive.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Lilllian said:


> good luck 2peas!!
> 
> I woke him up :happydance:
> 
> I am def having all the right symptoms but just seems so early at day9. :wacko:

Woo hoo!! Swim little baby, swiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiim!!!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

BrandiCanucks said:


> I succumbed to my exhaustion about 4 hours ago. Just woke up. I had a dream that someone came knocking on my door with an FRER and told me to pee on it and it came up positive.

What a great dream! Hope it becomes a prediction for you :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I had a similar dream with my last baby, where I peed on a stick in the middle of the night and it was positive, so I woke up, got up and peed on a WONDFO and got a negative. Decided that was it for that cycle and used my FRER for the hell of it and it came up positive. My first levels that morning were 16. But I was 10dpo when that happened. I'm only 4dpo right now.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

BrandiCanucks said:


> I had a similar dream with my last baby, where I peed on a stick in the middle of the night and it was positive, so I woke up, got up and peed on a WONDFO and got a negative. Decided that was it for that cycle and used my FRER for the hell of it and it came up positive. My first levels that morning were 16. But I was 10dpo when that happened. I'm only 4dpo right now.

What a lovely story!!! 

With my first angel baby I wasn't even trying and I dreamt I was pregnant with a girl. Took a test and it was positive, AF wasn't even due yet! And with my second angel I dreamt at cd5 (cd5, not even 5dpo! Lol) Id given birth to a baby boy and I got my bfp at 9dpo... Fully believe these are good signs! :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

c beary83 said:


> Hi girls - I've had an early miscarriage so back TTC. We're going to try again straight away so hopefully I'll be testing in April. Not sure of the dates yet

Im so sorry hun :hugs: xx


----------



## SilasLove

Im 9dpo ...3 days until testing. Cant say im having any symptoms aside from sore bbs which are relatively common for me. Im so nervous it isnt even funny. Thats how I know im going to be extremely disappointed if I get a bfn. :(


----------



## Lilllian

SilasLove said:


> Im 9dpo ...3 days until testing. Cant say im having any symptoms aside from sore bbs which are relatively common for me. Im so nervous it isnt even funny. Thats how I know im going to be extremely disappointed if I get a bfn. :(

Good luck- wishing you all the best!! :thumbup:


----------



## Brittahnee

I totally admire you ladies who say 9DPO is too early to test.
By 9DPO I had probably already peed on about 20 ICs!!!! haha!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I peed on a digital tonight. :bfn: of course lol. I have no willpower


----------



## amyamyamy

Testing the 17th officially... Probably a lot of poas before but that's the AF due date


----------



## Brittahnee

ohhhh you peed on a digital! Wow, yeah, I never have the nerve to do that. Those guys are expensive! haha! I just bought 3 to confirm I was pregnant&#8230;I just needed one!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm only 4dpo so I KNEW it was going to be negative, but that stupid little sucker kept looking at me on my bathroom counter going "peeeeeeee on meeee" I dare you! PEEEEEEEEEEE"


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Found that there is finally a December 2015 babies thread. Here it is for everyone who gets their BFP

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...er-2015-babies-come-join-me.html#post35232055


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Update in Symptoms

1dpo - Moody, increased cm, twinges on left side that feel kinda like O pain, but on and off, not constant like O pain, twinges on right, gassy, had a burst of energy this morning, but can quickly crashing around 1pm, CP is low, wet, firm.

2dpo - Moody, fatigue (despite going to bed two hours earlier than normal and sleeping for 8 hours...usually get 6/7 broken hours), gassy and bloated (gas is even worse than yesterday), one bout of diarrhea late at night

3dpo - Cramping, gassy, moody, nausea, small burst of energy in the morning, but exhausted only a few hours later, headache, vomited once, increase in CM

4dpo - Cramping, gassy. moody, heartburn, on and off nausea, increased hunger and higher sense of smell (but couldn't finish eating anything), exhausted, diarrhea was worse initially, but cleared up completely after a few hours, headache, had some twinges on the right side, cervix position is high, soft and closed, decrease in CM but still lotiony


----------



## Brittahnee

BrandiCanucks said:


> Found that there is finally a December 2015 babies thread. Here it is for everyone who gets their BFP
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...er-2015-babies-come-join-me.html#post35232055

Thanks for that!!! Glad to find it!! :thumbup:


----------



## emma4g63

Hey ladies im cd3 today....will be using my monitor from cd12 hoping i ov earlier again on cd18 like last cycle....or ill be waiting until cd23 !! 

Xx good luck xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

emma4g63 said:


> Hey ladies im cd3 today....will be using my monitor from cd12 hoping i ov earlier again on cd18 like last cycle....or ill be waiting until cd23 !!
> 
> Xx good luck xx

Good luck! Fx for early ovulation :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck Emma! Fx for early ov xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Wow. All I can say is WOW.
I'm still trying to wrap my head around it all. I had three very vivid dreams last night. One was that my ex and his new girlfriend and I were getting along and all hanging out at a theme park together. The second was that my ex broke into my house and started trying to have a garage sale with all my stuff, and beat me in the bathroom when I tried to stop him (only one of our kids was in this dream).

But the third.
How do you go about explaining hearing three sets of footsteps coming up your stairs and freezing? You feel awake, and you're looking around. Then you hear "Mom? Mommy? Where are you?" So you get up out of bed to find two of your kids standing in front of the upstairs bathroom. One is wearing the clothes you sent her to her dad's in. The other is wearing his little sisters clothes, but you can't find her. So you walk downstairs and find her still trying to get her boots off. Obviously, since it's the middle of the night, you don't understand why their father would just drop them off and take off. We had a conversation about how much I missed them, but it was time to sleep. I gave them all a big hug and kisses and tucked them into bed. I could literally FEEL my children in my arms. I felt their arms around my back. I felt my arms around them. My lips felt their forehead. They were warm. They were REAL.

And then I woke up in my bed.

I just can't explain it.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Nearly positive, best do some bding ha xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0010.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## c beary83

Looking good my heart!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Go catch that egg!!! Good luck, my heart :)


----------



## emma4g63

Whoop myheart xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

> How do you go about explaining hearing three sets of footsteps coming up your stairs and freezing? You feel awake, and you're looking around. Then you hear "Mom? Mommy? Where are you?" So you get up out of bed to find two of your kids standing in front of the upstairs bathroom. One is wearing the clothes you sent her to her dad's in. The other is wearing his little sisters clothes, but you can't find her. So you walk downstairs and find her still trying to get her boots off. Obviously, since it's the middle of the night, you don't understand why their father would just drop them off and take off. We had a conversation about how much I missed them, but it was time to sleep. I gave them all a big hug and kisses and tucked them into bed. I could literally FEEL my children in my arms. I felt their arms around my back. I felt my arms around them. My lips felt their forehead. They were warm. They were REAL.
> 
> And then I woke up in my bed.
> 
> I just can't explain it.

Well, someone on my Facebook explained to me that this is a result of my kids missing me and coming to me in my dreams for comfort. I broke down in tears reading it and cried for a good 20 minutes. Even writing this, my eyes are welling up.


----------



## SilasLove

Great. I have just talked myself out of going to the store to buy some frer tests so that I can test early. Probably because I am crampy and really want to see a faint line (10dpo) so I can hope we conceived this month. :(


----------



## Lilllian

Brandi, being emotional is pregnancy symptom too, as are vivid dreams. Keep your chin up :hugs:

Myheart, woohoo, i think I may be not far behind you! :thumbup:

Silas, cramps are a good sign :thumbup:

I had another smaller blob of ewcm today so we dtd at kids nap time :happydance:
I am bloated but not sure if I am still to ovulate? i really was not expecting so much of it yesterday but maybe it is the baby aspirin?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Trying to!

Update in Symptoms

1dpo - Moody, increased cm, twinges on left side that feel kinda like O pain, but on and off, not constant like O pain, twinges on right, gassy, had a burst of energy this morning, but can quickly crashing around 1pm, CP is low, wet, firm.

2dpo - Moody, fatigue (despite going to bed two hours earlier than normal and sleeping for 8 hours...usually get 6/7 broken hours), gassy and bloated (gas is even worse than yesterday), one bout of diarrhea late at night

3dpo - Cramping, gassy, moody, nausea, small burst of energy in the morning, but exhausted only a few hours later, headache, vomited once, increase in CM

4dpo - Cramping, gassy. moody, heartburn, on and off nausea, increased hunger and increased sense of smell (but couldn't finish eating anything), exhausted, diarrhea was worse initially, but cleared up completely after a few hours, headache, had some twinges on the right side, cervix position is high, soft and closed, decrease in CM but still lotiony

5dpo - Cramping (worse it's been all week...seriously feels like AF is going to rear her ugly head), gas, bloating, heartburn, nausea, moody, hungry, exhausted, increased sense of smell, weepy, vivid dreams, cervix position is high, soft and closed, increase in CM and is still lotiony

Weirdest symptom is that I feel my uterus tightening, kinda like braxton hicks, but I've never had that in my TWW or early pregnancy


----------



## SilasLove

I broke down. :( :haha: 
I will test tomorrow with fmu at 11dpo...we will see.


----------



## TTCinDenver

SilasLove said:


> I broke down. :( :haha:
> I will test tomorrow with fmu at 11dpo...we will see.

We are cycle buddies! I am 10/11 dpo today and still BFN. Sigh :(


----------



## Hoping girl 2

SilasLove said:


> I broke down. :( :haha:
> I will test tomorrow with fmu at 11dpo...we will see.

Yay!!! Hoping youll see those double lines!!!! Baby dust to you :) xxxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Would anyone say this is positive yet? Will be testing again later on xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0002.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 23


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Looks like it to me! Go catch that eggie!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I think you're on! Good luck!!!!!! :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thank u, dtd last night so now doing it 3 days straight as doing smep, hubby will be pleased, hope everyone is having a nice easter Sunday xxx


----------



## SilasLove

A picture of my stark white test at 11dpo. :(

https://i660.photobucket.com/albums/uu323/SilasLove/Mobile%20Uploads/20150405_054029.jpg


----------



## Leann83

Good luck catching that eggy myheart!

Early days silaslove, keep those hopes up! :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I *THINK* I see something, Silas, if I tip my laptop screen. 

BUT, at the same time, I think I have major line eye this morning. I think I (impossibly) saw a faint line this morning at 6dpo, and was soooooo tempted to dip one of my FRERs. I dipped an OPK instead lol.


----------



## SilasLove

:haha: Brandi! 

I have stared at it a lot and tweaked it as well and I havent seen anything definite. Got line eye for a second but then it fixed itself and continued to see nothing. I'll take my digi on Tuesday at 13dpo and AF is due Wednesday, so we will see what happens.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Not sure if anyone will know the answer or not, but here goes.

I ovulated on March 30, 2015 making taking 6dpo. However, I didn't start feeling the ovulation pain until somewhere between 1pm-3pm when it stayed for several hours. Swimmers were already waiting, as I inseminated around 11am on the 29th.

Anyway, since it was between 1-3pm before I started ovulating, that means at this hour (10 to 8am), would I still technically be 5dpo? Since I haven't quite passed the 6 day mark by hours?


I also think based on my last pregnancy, if I'm going to be pregnant this cycle, I'll implant either tomorrow (7dpo) or Tuesday (8dpo). My levels at 10dpo with my son were only 16 and I got a clear as day positive on an FRER that morning. Based on that, implantation occurred at 7dpo or 8dpo.


----------



## Lilllian

Silas, I see a line- keep testing!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

:bfn: for me this morning
 



Attached Files:







11139687_461183867370998_645129895_n.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 10









142824697358505.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## RainingLove

Brandi still crossing fingers for you!!! :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm not going to lose hope yet, but I'm cramping something nasty today. It honestly feels like AF is going to start at any second, and since my regular cycles haven't returned from having my son 8 months ago, she technically could. But there are no physical signs of her. No spotting, and my cervix is high and closed. Based on my last three cycles, she's not due til the 11th, but she could come sooner. This TWW is driving me nuts!!


----------



## SilasLove

Lillian - You give me hope but I see nothing myself :haha: im horrible at seeing them too tho.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The hunger is really getting to me tonight. I ate two plates of ham, homemade scalloped potatoes, two buns with butter, pickles, 7 deviled eggs, and two slices of cheesecake tonight for supper. Two hours later, I'm STARVING and consuming a bag of Doritos. Nausea let up most of today, until the caesar salad was brought out at supper. I LOVE caesar salad, but I've had a serious aversion to it over the last few days. Still exhausted as hell and literally SNAPPED on my mother today over Asher's high chair. Apparently she only spent $30 on each of our high chairs...I guess she expects prices of high chairs to be the same as it was 22-29 years ago? I just absolutely lost it on her.

Of course, I apologized after and blamed it on being tired.

Been peeing a lot today and the cramping has kicked it up a notch. I felt O type pains for about half an hour earlier today, followed by an hour of on and off cramping. Still had some cramps through the day where I was convinced AF was seconds away, but no physical sign of her and my cervix was high, hard and closed. Now it seems medium, hard and closed, so who knows? CM also increased and seems like lotiony, but stringy. But a BFN today.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Update in Symptoms

1dpo - Moody, increased cm, twinges on left side that feel kinda like O pain, but on and off, not constant like O pain, twinges on right, gassy, had a burst of energy this morning, but can quickly crashing around 1pm, CP is low, wet, firm.

2dpo - Moody, fatigue (despite going to bed two hours earlier than normal and sleeping for 8 hours...usually get 6/7 broken hours), gassy and bloated (gas is even worse than yesterday), one bout of diarrhea late at night

3dpo - Cramping, gassy, moody, nausea, small burst of energy in the morning, but exhausted only a few hours later, headache, vomited once, increase in CM

4dpo - Cramping, gassy. moody, heartburn, on and off nausea, increased hunger and increased sense of smell (but couldn't finish eating anything), exhausted, diarrhea was worse initially, but cleared up completely after a few hours, headache, had some twinges on the right side, cervix position is high, soft and closed, decrease in CM but still lotiony

5dpo - Cramping (worse it's been all week...seriously feels like AF is going to rear her ugly head), gas, bloating, heartburn, nausea, moody, hungry, exhausted, increased sense of smell, weepy, vivid dreams, cervix position is high, soft and closed, increase in CM and is still lotiony

6dpo - Cramping (even worse than yesterday, like AF was seconds away),O pain on the left for about half an hour (implantation?), gas, bloating, heartburn, moody (more like SNAPPED), HUNGRY, exhausted, increased sense of smell, nausea when stomach is empty or smelling a food aversion, cervix position was high, hard and closed, CM is lotiony and stringy


----------



## cnswilliams

xxmyheartxx said:


> Would anyone say this is positive yet? Will be testing again later on xx

Very Close!!!! I sure hope this is it for you!!!!! Definitely time to get your groove on :happydance:


----------



## SilasLove

Well, AF has gotten me and I'm out for April since I wouldn't test again until May 8. Maybe I'll get a bfp for my 26th birthday...I'll probably stick around to see who gets their April bfp!


----------



## Lilllian

Sorry Silas, I could have sworn i saw something yesterday :( must have been line eye (or wine eye).

I had a weird day yesterday. I thought I had had a surge on saturday night as the line on a opk got lighter in the day from quite dark in the morning (the same seems to have happened 2 days before too?) and tried to dtd with husband at lunch while kids at family's, but he couldn't blush:) as he had had a night out on Saturday (well deserved one too) and so we planned to try again last night but both kids woke up and kicked off while we tried to dtd again (too much chocolate for the kids) and didn't fall asleep again till midnight :growlmad: 

I had all the symptoms of Ovulation last few days so i thought maybe yesterday was THE day and I had missed the window :nope: But woke up this morning to more ewcm and took another opk and got this... Pretty close eh? still nothing on the digital but will try again shortly..

PS, we dtd earlier- finally :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2299.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Lillian - Looking beautiful!!

Silas - Sorry about the :witch: Hope you get your BFP for your birthday!!

AFM - :bfn: this morning, but I swear I have line eye and see at least a shadow. Last time that happened, I got my BFP on an FRER the next morning...BUT, I was also 9dpo when the wondfo gave me the shadow and 10dpo for the FRER. I'm only 7dpo today.


----------



## Lilllian

xxmyheartxx said:


> Thank u, dtd last night so now doing it 3 days straight as doing smep, hubby will be pleased, hope everyone is having a nice easter Sunday xxx

Did you do any more opks today? we may be in sync :thumbup:


----------



## SilasLove

Thanks Lillian & Brandi 

I was holding out hope it was late implantation bleeding but I definitely have started. Nasty cramps & all. 

Im overly depressed over it - cried last night & everything. My poor husband :haha: But I t will happen when it is meant to, I just need to be patient.


----------



## Lilllian

Finally!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2300.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lilllian

SilasLove said:


> Thanks Lillian & Brandi
> 
> I was holding out hope it was late implantation bleeding but I definitely have started. Nasty cramps & all.
> 
> Im overly depressed over it - cried last night & everything. My poor husband :haha: But I t will happen when it is meant to, I just need to be patient.

:hugs: The disappointment is so hard! but if you think about it, the next time you ovulate is not that long away- It always makes me feel better working out the next time I will and making a plan for it. I know that sounds a bit sad but it passes the time and I get excited all over again :thumbup:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Go catch the egg, Lillian!!!


----------



## cnswilliams

SilasLove said:


> Thanks Lillian & Brandi
> 
> I was holding out hope it was late implantation bleeding but I definitely have started. Nasty cramps & all.
> 
> Im overly depressed over it - cried last night & everything. My poor husband :haha: But I t will happen when it is meant to, I just need to be patient.

I know exactly how you feel! Last month I fell to pieces over not being pregnant! The last couple of days I have made peace with it but it was really hard. I hope you start to feel better soon.:hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Question for those who do temps.

What exactly does it entail? I might try it if the witch arrives this week. I know it's supposed to be done first thing in the morning and that's all I know.

I'm also asking because my "normal" oral body temp is between 96.6 and 97.0. But this week, I've been holding steady around 98.3. Yesterday, my oral temp was 98.6 and I just oral temp'd now and got 97.3. None of these are first morning temps.


----------



## cnswilliams

BrandiCanucks said:


> Question for those who do temps.
> 
> What exactly does it entail? I might try it if the witch arrives this week. I know it's supposed to be done first thing in the morning and that's all I know.
> 
> I'm also asking because my "normal" oral body temp is between 96.6 and 97.0. But this week, I've been holding steady around 98.3. Yesterday, my oral temp was 98.6 and I just oral temp'd now and got 97.3. None of these are first morning temps.

It's actually really hard to say what's "normal" for you until you have temped consistently and even then "normal" doesn't seem to exist. Temping does however help to see patterns and lets you know when you actually have ovulated. Temping first thing in the morning is not as important as temping the same time every day after you have slept a good bit. I have to set my fitbit alarm because just "temping when I woke up" was too inconsistent. You would be good at it though I would say by the depth of your symptom tracking.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I feel my ovulation so I know exactly when it happens. I had my son in July and my cycles haven't returned to MY regular yet (26 days, O on CD13) but my last three have been 30-31 days and O on CD17 or 18. 

Based on just random oral temps taken over the years, I always tend to temp between 96.6 and 97.0, which is why I said that's my "normal".

I guess I just wondered about such a significant dip. 98.6 to 97.3 in 24 hours (both temps were between 8am and 8:30am.)


----------



## Lilllian

My new testing date will be at 9dpo, 15th April :thumbup:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

SilasLove said:


> Thanks Lillian & Brandi
> 
> I was holding out hope it was late implantation bleeding but I definitely have started. Nasty cramps & all.
> 
> Im overly depressed over it - cried last night & everything. My poor husband :haha: But I t will happen when it is meant to, I just need to be patient.

Silas, I'm so sorry the witch got you :( I hope May is your month... you're right, patience is all it takes...

I get what you mean about being so sad, every cycle it's harder to pick myself up after AF... hopefully soon I'll be celebrating rather than crying!!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Lilllian said:


> Finally!!

Woo hoo! I'm keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## cnswilliams

B?randiCanucks said:


> I feel my ovulation so I know exactly when it happens. I had my son in July and my cycles haven't returned to MY regular yet (26 days, O on CD13) but my last three have been 30-31 days and O on CD17 or 18.
> 
> Based on just random oral temps taken over the years, I always tend to temp between 96.6 and 97.0, which is why I said that's my "normal".
> 
> I guess I just wondered about such a significant dip. 98.6 to 97.3 in 24 hours (both temps were between 8am and 8:30am.)

 Temps vary throughout the day. I can take my temp around lunch and it be 98.6 and then take it while I'm sitting on the couch watching TV at night and it be 97.2. also if your last three cycles have been consistent that could be your new normal. But if you feel like you already have it all pinpointed then there's really no need to temp unless you just want to do it for fun. Temps are usually much lower pre ovulation and higher post ovulation so a temp of 96 sounds like a pre ovulation temp and a temp of 98 sounds like a post ovulation temp maybe?


----------



## Hoping girl 2

BrandiCanucks said:


> Question for those who do temps.
> 
> What exactly does it entail? I might try it if the witch arrives this week. I know it's supposed to be done first thing in the morning and that's all I know.
> 
> I'm also asking because my "normal" oral body temp is between 96.6 and 97.0. But this week, I've been holding steady around 98.3. Yesterday, my oral temp was 98.6 and I just oral temp'd now and got 97.3. None of these are first morning temps.

Ok temping crash course coming up:

1. Even though it can be done with any thermometer, it's much more accurate to get a bbt one as they give you two decimal places (eg. 97.04 rather than 97.0) which will give you more accurate fluctuations.

2. You should temp every day at the same time and as soon as you wake up, without moving (even if that means putting an alarm on). So I usually get up at 7am so I put an alarm on for 6am, temp quickly, and fall back asleep till 7am. It helps if you buy a bbt thermometer with a memory function so that you can temp and not have to look at it until after you wake up properly (helps me be able to get back to sleep). It's best then to keep thermometer next to you so you can reach for it straight away and temp as moving around will give you false readings. You also need to make sure you've had at least 4 hours sleep before temping. 

3. If you wake up earlier and you temp, your temp will be lower, if you oversleep, your temp will be higher. Record it as it is (don't use the online bbt adjusters as they aren't accurate) and make a note on your chart. One or two 'off' temps won't be enough to throw your chart, apps like fertility friend will still be able to see the whole pattern and detect ovulation. 

4. You can choose to temp orally or vaginally. Vaginally is more accurate and is not affected by things like if you sleep with mouth open one night or not. 

5. Don't worry too much about temping while af is around, those temps don't tell you much. But start on the first day after AF is gone so you can have a nice trend to help detect ovulation.

6. The temps before ovulation are going to be lower and they give you the 'cover line' which is the average temp of your pre ovulation temps. You'll notice that one day your temp will be considerably higher (usually about .3 higher than the ones you'd be getting). Three high temps in a row confirm ovulation. Temps will tend to stay high until just before af shows or the day af shows, when it will go below cover line (your 'normal' trend will show after temping for a few cycles). 

Things to keep in mind:

- Some women have a pre ovulation dip, where the temp goes a little bit lower one or two days before you ovulate. If you are one of these, charting can also help you 'predict' ovulation and time bding, but it's not 100% reliable as you can have a cycle without it. 

- Some women get dips after ovulation, where the temp goes quite low, and sometimes even below the cover line. For some, it could mean an implantation dip but don't get overexcited if you see one as they are very common in non pregnancy charts (you get them with the secondary oestrogen surge in the lutheal phase).

Hope this helps, let me know if you've got any other questions! :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Im sorry silas :hugs:
Lillian, keeping everything crossed for this cycle hun, ive tested since and they r dark just not positive, i had a positive on cd16 and 17 last cycle so hopefully will ov soon, though it might of been positive yesterday and I caught the last part of surge xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So my test from this morning now has a second line. It could be an evap, since it showed up after the time limit, but I've been peeing on sticks since 1dpo and NONE of those tests have even a remote hint of a second line.

Gonna test again in the morning and hope it's darker. I've attached the original and the tweak.
 



Attached Files:







see.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 20









tweak.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Lilllian

Sorry Brandi, I can't see a line but I am not good on those tests. good luck!!


----------



## Lilllian

Myheart, we are so close in days though- be nice to test together :hugs:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Oh brandi, that's exciting! Photos don't show it very well but it's exciting that it's there! Hopefully it won't be an evap, looking forward to seeing more tests tomorrow! :)


----------



## snowywolf

SilasLove said:


> A picture of my stark white test at 11dpo. :(
> 
> https://i660.photobucket.com/albums/uu323/SilasLove/Mobile%20Uploads/20150405_054029.jpg

*giggles*

I, myself, have been faced with that day in and day out!
Keep the faith and all the best for your next month!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I suddenly have a massive craving for hard-boiled eggs.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

snowywolf said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> A picture of my stark white test at 11dpo. :(
> 
> https://i660.photobucket.com/albums/uu323/SilasLove/Mobile%20Uploads/20150405_054029.jpg
> 
> *giggles*
> 
> I, myself, have been faced with that day in and day out!
> Keep the faith and all the best for your next month!Click to expand...

:( here's to hoping you just have a slightly later implanter :) fx for tomorrow!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Lilllian said:


> Myheart, we are so close in days though- be nice to test together :hugs:

Definitely hun :hugs: i cant wait to test!
Just tested again, fainter still, but now crampy and a big blob of ewcm :wacko: xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Symptom Update

1dpo - Moody, increased cm, twinges on left side that feel kinda like O pain, but on and off, not constant like O pain, twinges on right, gassy, had a burst of energy this morning, but can quickly crashing around 1pm, CP is low, wet, firm.

2dpo - Moody, fatigue (despite going to bed two hours earlier than normal and sleeping for 8 hours...usually get 6/7 broken hours), gassy and bloated (gas is even worse than yesterday), one bout of diarrhea late at night

3dpo - Cramping, gassy, moody, nausea, small burst of energy in the morning, but exhausted only a few hours later, headache, vomited once, increase in CM

4dpo - Cramping, gassy. moody, heartburn, on and off nausea, increased hunger and increased sense of smell (but couldn't finish eating anything), exhausted, diarrhea was worse initially, but cleared up completely after a few hours, headache, had some twinges on the right side, cervix position is high, soft and closed, decrease in CM but still lotiony

5dpo - Cramping (worse it's been all week...seriously feels like AF is going to rear her ugly head), gas, bloating, heartburn, nausea, moody, hungry, exhausted, increased sense of smell, weepy, vivid dreams, cervix position is high, soft and closed, increase in CM and is still lotiony

6dpo - Cramping (even worse than yesterday, like AF was seconds away),O pain on the left for about half an hour (implantation?), gas, bloating, heartburn, moody (more like SNAPPED), HUNGRY, exhausted, increased sense of smell, nausea when stomach is empty or smelling a food aversion, cervix position was high, hard and closed, CM is lotiony and stringy

7dpo - Many symptoms have disappeared..HUH? Today, I had cramping in the morning and NOTHING since. Was only nauseous after I ate supper but fine the whole day. VERY hungry, haven't stopped eating all day, moody, increased sense of smell, major craving for hard boiled eggs, was energized all day, but exhausted early and can barely hold my eyes open now (This is about 3 hours early for me), bloating and gas starting in the evening, cervix position is low, firm and closed, cm is sticky, mostly dry, but some stringy. May have had a very faint second line today. Finally, peeing a lot today, but probably because I'm extremely thirsty and been drinking lots of water all day.


----------



## cnswilliams

Anyone around CD7? Emma4g63, BlueFish1980, BabyLove100? What cycle day are y'all? AF has officially left and I am starting to feel anxious about TTC again :(


----------



## mommyof2peas

cnswilliams said:


> Anyone around CD7? Emma4g63, BlueFish1980, BabyLove100? What cycle day are y'all? AF has officially left and I am starting to feel anxious about TTC again :(

Hey Im CD 11, but I am also ttc number 5 after a loss. Well 2 4 healthy babies with no issues then all the sudden MMC's. I would be stoked to see us both get our Christmas BFP


----------



## cnswilliams

mommyof2peas said:


> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> Anyone around CD7? Emma4g63, BlueFish1980, BabyLove100? What cycle day are y'all? AF has officially left and I am starting to feel anxious about TTC again :(
> 
> Hey Im CD 11, but I am also ttc number 5 after a loss. Well 2 4 healthy babies with no issues then all the sudden MMC's. I would be stoked to see us both get our Christmas BFPClick to expand...

I am sorry for you losses :hugs: I am TTC #5 as well! I have 3 healthy littles and #4 was early MC at 6 weeks back in December. How long is your cycle typically? Mine are kinda long, average 32 days so I won't expect to ovulate until somewhere cd 17.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

cnswilliams said:


> Anyone around CD7? Emma4g63, BlueFish1980, BabyLove100? What cycle day are y'all? AF has officially left and I am starting to feel anxious about TTC again :(


I'm cd9 today :) I usually ovulate cd13-15 so it won't be too long now I don't think :)


----------



## Babylove100

cnswilliams said:


> Anyone around CD7? Emma4g63, BlueFish1980, BabyLove100? What cycle day are y'all? AF has officially left and I am starting to feel anxious about TTC again :(

I'm cd10 but not sure how accurate that is as cd1 was the start of my mmc. Im intrigued how this cycle will go tho!!


----------



## Lilllian

I am counting today as 1dpo :happydance: 

This month we timed everything perfectly (Thanks to Easter Sunday being so messed up). Feeling positive this month (no pun intended!)

edit, scrap that :( just had more ewcm, so must be still ovulating. will have to count tomorrow as 1dpo.


----------



## cnswilliams

Hoping girl 2 said:


> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> Anyone around CD7? Emma4g63, BlueFish1980, BabyLove100? What cycle day are y'all? AF has officially left and I am starting to feel anxious about TTC again :(
> 
> 
> I'm cd9 today :) I usually ovulate cd13-15 so it won't be too long now I don't think :)Click to expand...

We could be very close!!! That would be awesome if we ended up cycle buddies!!! :-D


----------



## cnswilliams

Babylove100 said:


> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> Anyone around CD7? Emma4g63, BlueFish1980, BabyLove100? What cycle day are y'all? AF has officially left and I am starting to feel anxious about TTC again :(
> 
> I'm cd10 but not sure how accurate that is as cd1 was the start of my mmc. Im intrigued how this cycle will go tho!!Click to expand...

I didn't ovulate my first cycle following MC. :-( It was so discouraging because everyone was telling me they were MORE fertile immediately following their MC :-( FX you are one of the many super fertile post MC! :-D How long are your cycles usually? What day do you anticipate to be ovulation day?


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Ladies, I'm scared. Dh has booked himself in to get a semen analyisis done on Tuesday. How am I going to cope if it shows something wrong? Most importantly, how
Will I manage not to burst into tears and end up making him feel bad? 

I want to think that id be able to hide my true feelings and be supportive - and I would be once I calm down! - but in worried my first reaction will be to burst into tears and I know that will kill him :(


----------



## Babylove100

My cycles were 28-29 days with O on Cd16 or 17. I'm still getting very faint positives so hopefully it'll be bfn soon. My opk is negative though so I can start using them in a few days to see what happens! The unknown is so frustrating!!!

Ah hoping girl you'll be okay, fx the tests come back all fine and you won't even have to worry.


----------



## c beary83

I'm CD 5 today - AF has still not left the building :growlmad:

Not sure if my miscarriage will mess up my cycle. I'll start doing opks about cd9 (usually ovulate on CD 12\13)


----------



## wantingagirl

Cbeary I'm so sorry I only just seen this now. 

I'm on cycle day 11 the second high day on my monitor. 

So exciting to see lots of tests. 

Cnswilliams I'm also pretty sure I didn't ovulate first cycle after my miscarriage. I have 3 healthy children and 3 miscarriages in total :(


----------



## Babylove100

Ah cbeary, so sorry to hear this :hugs:


----------



## cnswilliams

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Ladies, I'm scared. Dh has booked himself in to get a semen analyisis done on Tuesday. How am I going to cope if it shows something wrong? Most importantly, how
> Will I manage not to burst into tears and end up making him feel bad?
> 
> I want to think that id be able to hide my true feelings and be supportive - and I would be once I calm down! - but in worried my first reaction will be to burst into tears and I know that will kill him :(


That is hard hoping :-( I am sure if he gets bad news he is going to know that hurts both of you not just him. There is nothing wrong with mourning together. Just have to be mindful that emotions reflect what the two of you are going through together and it will be okay. Have you seen "Facing the Giants"? I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers for that day!


----------



## c beary83

Thanks baby love and wanting.

I do feel sad but looking forward to trying again and taking the positive that I can get pregnant.

Just hate feeling in limbo. Usually I know exactly when I ovulate down to the day - not sure what's going to happen this month


----------



## cnswilliams

c beary83 said:


> I'm CD 5 today - AF has still not left the building :growlmad:
> 
> Not sure if my miscarriage will mess up my cycle. I'll start doing opks about cd9 (usually ovulate on CD 12\13)

 :-( Hope that witch leaves town today! I will keep my fingers crossed that you are super fertile this month! :-D


----------



## cnswilliams

wantingagirl said:


> Cbeary I'm so sorry I only just seen this now.
> 
> I'm on cycle day 11 the second high day on my monitor.
> 
> So exciting to see lots of tests.
> 
> Cnswilliams I'm also pretty sure I didn't ovulate first cycle after my miscarriage. I have 3 healthy children and 3 miscarriages in total :(

It's hard because you know people are just trying to give you hope when they tell you that they conceived right away but then it just makes you feel like something is wrong with you when you don't. Atleast we can be grateful for the three blessings we have! :-D. I also have two daughters and a son


----------



## cnswilliams

Babylove100 said:


> My cycles were 28-29 days with O on Cd16 or 17. I'm still getting very faint positives so hopefully it'll be bfn soon. My opk is negative though so I can start using them in a few days to see what happens! The unknown is so frustrating!!!
> 
> Ah hoping girl you'll be okay, fx the tests come back all fine and you won't even have to worry.

It only took 4 days for my numbers to go below 5 after my MC but it took 3 weeks for a friend that miscarried around the same gestation time as myself. Interesting that opk's are negative, I have always heard it said that opk picks up hcg the same as lh! Maybe you are closer to in the clear than you think!


----------



## wantingagirl

Doesn't it suck when you hear of people 'being so fertile' straight after a miscarriage like you failed cos you didn't. 

My miscarriage took I think about 5 weeks to go back down I think from what I can remember but I ended up getting a d&c xx


----------



## wantingagirl

cnswilliams said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Cbeary I'm so sorry I only just seen this now.
> 
> I'm on cycle day 11 the second high day on my monitor.
> 
> So exciting to see lots of tests.
> 
> Cnswilliams I'm also pretty sure I didn't ovulate first cycle after my miscarriage. I have 3 healthy children and 3 miscarriages in total :(
> 
> It's hard because you know people are just trying to give you hope when they tell you that they conceived right away but then it just makes you feel like something is wrong with you when you don't. Atleast we can be grateful for the three blessings we have! :-D. I also have two daughters and a sonClick to expand...

Awh how old are you if you don't mind me asking? I feel like my baby had Down syndrome due to me being older and my good eggs running out altho I'm not old yet but In maternal terms. How old are your kids Hun? I have another child but he is my stepson but he's been with hubby since he was 1 me and hubby since he was 3. I am very grateful for the 3 kiddies I have although they are a handful at times my diva Olivia is my rainbow, Erin my little surprise and Cody is my first <3

It's also bizarre the different timescales they took TTC

Cody Daniel (5 years 7 months) - took 14 months 

Olivia Marie (2 years 8 months) - took nearly 23 months (15 months to get pregnant then a further 8 months after the loss)

Erin Mae - 1 year 9 months (my little surprise I conceived 10 weeks after birth!!) 

Last loss took only 2 cycles 

This one 3 cycles so far

Joshua Ryan is 13 in July


----------



## Lilllian

Hoping girl, I'm sure the tests will be fine but you are preparing yourself so I'm sure you will be fine with any result. You're only human though and I'm sure he would understand any reaction you may have :hugs:

Bit pissed off I am ovulating today and not yesterday, as had sex yesterday morning :wacko: I know it's only 24 hours ago but I really prefer having sex on the day i ovulate. Not sure husband will be up for it tonight (pun intended :blush:) as he has a very physical job and will be too tired. I just can't be bothered with the stress of forcing him (i know I shouldn't have to but he hates it being on a schedule). I hate this timing of having sex. I always start too early and by the right day we are both too tired. Timing it around my kids who NEVER sleep doesn't help. Please let the swimmers last :dohh:


----------



## c beary83

You will be fine Lillian - the swimmers will still be there. I've heard the day before is the best time anyway :dust:


----------



## Lilllian

c beary83 said:


> You will be fine Lillian - the swimmers will still be there. I've heard the day before is the best time anyway :dust:

Thank you :flower: I needed to hear that!


----------



## Babylove100

I was going to say the same that I'd heard the day before is better . You've got it covered so don't panic!


----------



## Lilllian

Yeah, I always obsess over the timing of sex and ovulation :dohh:

Just got this opk.. anyone know if the surge is supposed to go once you ovulate? or can it linger for a few days? I am such a :wacko: when it comes to all this.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2310.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Babylove100

I asked myself that question every month and never could figure it out!! :wacko: the one cycle I temped I O'd the day after the pos opk so after that as soon as I got a pos opk I stopped testing. They say you O 24-48 hours after the first positive. Hope that helps.


----------



## c beary83

I think you're supposed to stop taking opks after your first positive as you can get a few days of positive results. You should ovulate 12-36 after the first positive opk


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I think I may have gotten a faint positive today. I swear I see a squinter. Left test is FMU and right test is SMU.
 



Attached Files:







11130542_462030970619621_409126322_n.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 25









142824697358505 (1).jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 18









142824697358505.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Babylove100

c beary83 said:


> I think you're supposed to stop taking opks after your first positive as you can get a few days of positive results. You should ovulate 12-36 after the first positive opk

Opps quite right, it's 12 not 24!! :wacko:


----------



## Babylove100

BrandiCanucks said:


> I think I may have gotten a faint positive today. I swear I see a squinter. Left test is FMU and right test is SMU.

I'm not sure I can see anything but I'm on my phone so not the best for squinting! Although, theres something catching my eye on the smu test...fx for you!


----------



## c beary83

Babylove100 said:


> I asked myself that question every month and never could figure it out!! :wacko: the one cycle I temped I O'd the day after the pos opk so after that as soon as I got a pos opk I stopped testing. They say you O 24-48 hours after the first positive. Hope that helps.

I think you're right too - 48 not 36 :haha:


----------



## snowywolf

Hoping girl 2 said:


> snowywolf said:
> 
> 
> :( here's to hoping you just have a slightly later implanter :) fx for tomorrow!
> 
> Thanks Babe! I'm having brown discharge already, boo huu huu.. think that's af coming..Click to expand...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I can't see it in the pics on my phone either, but definitely can on my laptop.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

cnswilliams said:


> Hoping girl 2 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I'm scared. Dh has booked himself in to get a semen analyisis done on Tuesday. How am I going to cope if it shows something wrong? Most importantly, how
> Will I manage not to burst into tears and end up making him feel bad?
> 
> I want to think that id be able to hide my true feelings and be supportive - and I would be once I calm down! - but in worried my first reaction will be to burst into tears and I know that will kill him :(
> 
> 
> That is hard hoping :-( I am sure if he gets bad news he is going to know that hurts both of you not just him. There is nothing wrong with mourning together. Just have to be mindful that emotions reflect what the two of you are going through together and it will be okay. Have you seen "Facing the Giants"? I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers for that day!Click to expand...

Thank you so much!! I hope that by talking about it here and preparing myself for the worst I can taper my initial reaction a bit. 

Just been to the doctors, we've started the process of seeing if there is anything wrong with me too. Blood tests booked for Monday coming (cd15) and for the end of the month when I'll be on cd2 again... Scary!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

snowywolf said:


> Hoping girl 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowywolf said:
> 
> 
> :( here's to hoping you just have a slightly later implanter :) fx for tomorrow!
> 
> Thanks Babe! I'm having brown discharge already, boo huu huu.. think that's af coming..Click to expand...
> 
> Boo! I hope not :(Click to expand...


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Lilllian said:


> Yeah, I always obsess over the timing of sex and ovulation :dohh:
> 
> Just got this opk.. anyone know if the surge is supposed to go once you ovulate? or can it linger for a few days? I am such a :wacko: when it comes to all this.

Surge can last for a couple of days so don't worry :) hoping this is your month!!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

BrandiCanucks said:


> I think I may have gotten a faint positive today. I swear I see a squinter. Left test is FMU and right test is SMU.

Phone photos are so rubbish!! Think I can definitely see something in that smu one... How exciting!!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

cnswilliams said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> Anyone around CD7? Emma4g63, BlueFish1980, BabyLove100? What cycle day are y'all? AF has officially left and I am starting to feel anxious about TTC again :(
> 
> Hey Im CD 11, but I am also ttc number 5 after a loss. Well 2 4 healthy babies with no issues then all the sudden MMC's. I would be stoked to see us both get our Christmas BFPClick to expand...
> 
> I am sorry for you losses :hugs: I am TTC #5 as well! I have 3 healthy littles and #4 was early MC at 6 weeks back in December. How long is your cycle typically? Mine are kinda long, average 32 days so I won't expect to ovulate until somewhere cd 17.Click to expand...

My cycles are long too :) about 30-32 days. Still getting back to normal after the D&C in Nov. I am taking clomid so I never really know when I'll Ill. Last two cycles have been cd 15 and 16. But I have a feeling it will be a bit later this time around. At CD 12 I have nothing on the OPK, but even a second line.


----------



## mummy3ds

Can I join you??
AF is due 25th but I ovulate CD10 which was yesterday......
I have started a 1DPO thread which shares my story but the short version is I have had 2 mmc in the last 6 months and although we were not going to try again for 6 months, you know how these things go!!
DH and I are both taking Maca Root , and then I am on COQ10 Enzyme, multi vits & vit d. I am waiting on a prescription for increased dose of folic acid as per the gyne consultant and have been told to take baby aspirin if I get a positive test.
I have fibroids which I know I had with DS4 but we don't know if they have gotten bigger and are causing the mcs, the consultant didn't have the answers to that......


----------



## SilasLove

So basically ladies - my period is messed up. I'm CD2, which would normally be one of my heaviest flow days. I started spotting on Sunday, and was a little heavier spotting on Monday but ONLY when I wipe! Nothing in my pad/underwear except a little after bd'ing on Sunday evening. I had some cramps yesterday - but only for a bit and otherwise I just have done twinges on right side every so often and some really dull cramping early this morning. 

I'm just like wtf? My period was due to start tomorrow via Glow app after I had an ovulation test that was positive on CD22...otherwise it was due the 5th (when spotting started) ...I don't know what is up. Not sure why my period is slow starting... I have crampy, heavy flow periods so its just unusual...any ideas ladies?


----------



## mummy3ds

mommyof2peas said:


> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> Anyone around CD7? Emma4g63, BlueFish1980, BabyLove100? What cycle day are y'all? AF has officially left and I am starting to feel anxious about TTC again :(
> 
> Hey Im CD 11, but I am also ttc number 5 after a loss. Well 2 4 healthy babies with no issues then all the sudden MMC's. I would be stoked to see us both get our Christmas BFPClick to expand...
> 
> I am sorry for you losses :hugs: I am TTC #5 as well! I have 3 healthy littles and #4 was early MC at 6 weeks back in December. How long is your cycle typically? Mine are kinda long, average 32 days so I won't expect to ovulate until somewhere cd 17.Click to expand...
> 
> My cycles are long too :) about 30-32 days. Still getting back to normal after the D&C in Nov. I am taking clomid so I never really know when I'll Ill. Last two cycles have been cd 15 and 16. But I have a feeling it will be a bit later this time around. At CD 12 I have nothing on the OPK, but even a second line.Click to expand...

Hopping onto this as I too am ttc #5 4DS and then 2mmc in the past 6 months :( 
Fxd for a rainbow xx


----------



## Lilllian

Well I didn't need to worry so much as my husband came home early from work and the kids were at the park with the in-laws, so we :sex:

:happydance:

Got it covered now :thumbup:


----------



## Lilllian

Silas, Have you tested recently? def not pregnant? I swear I saw that line :thumbup:


----------



## c beary83

Yey :happydance:

Hope this is your month Lillian :dust:


----------



## SilasLove

Haha Lillian - I can only hope all this is because I'm pregnant, but I won't let myself REALLY think that. I haven't tested since my bfn at 11dpo but I started spotting. I'll just wait it out and see what happens. Just don't understand why my period is being wacko.


----------



## mommyof2peas

mummy3ds said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> Anyone around CD7? Emma4g63, BlueFish1980, BabyLove100? What cycle day are y'all? AF has officially left and I am starting to feel anxious about TTC again :(
> 
> Hey Im CD 11, but I am also ttc number 5 after a loss. Well 2 4 healthy babies with no issues then all the sudden MMC's. I would be stoked to see us both get our Christmas BFPClick to expand...
> 
> I am sorry for you losses :hugs: I am TTC #5 as well! I have 3 healthy littles and #4 was early MC at 6 weeks back in December. How long is your cycle typically? Mine are kinda long, average 32 days so I won't expect to ovulate until somewhere cd 17.Click to expand...
> 
> My cycles are long too :) about 30-32 days. Still getting back to normal after the D&C in Nov. I am taking clomid so I never really know when I'll Ill. Last two cycles have been cd 15 and 16. But I have a feeling it will be a bit later this time around. At CD 12 I have nothing on the OPK, but even a second line.Click to expand...
> 
> Hopping onto this as I too am ttc #5 4DS and then 2mmc in the past 6 months :(
> Fxd for a rainbow xxClick to expand...

Any ideas what caused the mmc? Are you doing or taking anything different? All my test came back normal


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Symptom Update

1dpo - Moody, increased cm, twinges on left side that feel kinda like O pain, but on and off, not constant like O pain, twinges on right, gassy, had a burst of energy this morning, but can quickly crashing around 1pm, CP is low, wet, firm.

2dpo - Moody, fatigue (despite going to bed two hours earlier than normal and sleeping for 8 hours...usually get 6/7 broken hours), gassy and bloated (gas is even worse than yesterday), one bout of diarrhea late at night

3dpo - Cramping, gassy, moody, nausea, small burst of energy in the morning, but exhausted only a few hours later, headache, vomited once, increase in CM

4dpo - Cramping, gassy. moody, heartburn, on and off nausea, increased hunger and increased sense of smell (but couldn't finish eating anything), exhausted, diarrhea was worse initially, but cleared up completely after a few hours, headache, had some twinges on the right side, cervix position is high, soft and closed, decrease in CM but still lotiony

5dpo - Cramping (worse it's been all week...seriously feels like AF is going to rear her ugly head), gas, bloating, heartburn, nausea, moody, hungry, exhausted, increased sense of smell, weepy, vivid dreams, cervix position is high, soft and closed, increase in CM and is still lotiony

6dpo - Cramping (even worse than yesterday, like AF was seconds away),O pain on the left for about half an hour (implantation?), gas, bloating, heartburn, moody (more like SNAPPED), HUNGRY, exhausted, increased sense of smell, nausea when stomach is empty or smelling a food aversion, cervix position was high, hard and closed, CM is lotiony and stringy

7dpo - Many symptoms have disappeared..HUH? Today, I had cramping in the morning and NOTHING since. Was only nauseous after I ate supper but fine the whole day. VERY hungry, haven't stopped eating all day, moody, increased sense of smell, major craving for hard boiled eggs, was energized all day, but exhausted early and can barely hold my eyes open now (This is about 3 hours early for me), bloating and gas starting in the evening, cervix position is low, firm and closed, cm is sticky, mostly dry, but some stringy. May have had a very faint second line today. Finally, peeing a lot today, but probably because I'm extremely thirsty and been drinking lots of water all day.

8dpo - Moody has become bitchy, exhausted, frequent peeing, very thirsty, very hungry, craving hard boiled eggs, VERY gassy and bloated, slight cramping, cervix position is medium, hard and closed, CM is very stringy, very very faint positive on dollar store test


----------



## cnswilliams

wantingagirl said:


> Awh how old are you if you don't mind me asking? I feel like my baby had Down syndrome due to me being older and my good eggs running out altho I'm not old yet but In maternal terms. How old are your kids Hun? I have another child but he is my stepson but he's been with hubby since he was 1 me and hubby since he was 3. I am very grateful for the 3 kiddies I have although they are a handful at times my diva Olivia is my rainbow, Erin my little surprise and Cody is my first <3
> 
> It's also bizarre the different timescales they took TTC
> 
> Cody Daniel (5 years 7 months) - took 14 months
> 
> Olivia Marie (2 years 8 months) - took nearly 23 months (15 months to get pregnant then a further 8 months after the loss)
> 
> Erin Mae - 1 year 9 months (my little surprise I conceived 10 weeks after birth!!)
> 
> Last loss took only 2 cycles
> 
> This one 3 cycles so far
> 
> Joshua Ryan is 13 in July

I am 35, turning 36 in June. My littlest are 6, 3 1/2, and 2 on Saturday :). This is my first time struggling to conceive. Maybe that is why I am going so crazy?


----------



## cnswilliams

Lilllian said:


> Yeah, I always obsess over the timing of sex and ovulation :dohh:
> 
> Just got this opk.. anyone know if the surge is supposed to go once you ovulate? or can it linger for a few days? I am such a :wacko: when it comes to all this.

My surge last month lasted about 8 days, 6 days in December! :shrug: That is why I decided to start temping.


----------



## cnswilliams

BrandiCanucks said:


> I think I may have gotten a faint positive today. I swear I see a squinter. Left test is FMU and right test is SMU.

I can't see a line but tablet doesn't show pictures so well sometimes. I am definitely take a second peak from my phone!! FX!


----------



## cnswilliams

mommyof2peas said:


> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> Anyone around CD7? Emma4g63, BlueFish1980, BabyLove100? What cycle day are y'all? AF has officially left and I am starting to feel anxious about TTC again :(
> 
> Hey Im CD 11, but I am also ttc number 5 after a loss. Well 2 4 healthy babies with no issues then all the sudden MMC's. I would be stoked to see us both get our Christmas BFPClick to expand...
> 
> I am sorry for you losses :hugs: I am TTC #5 as well! I have 3 healthy littles and #4 was early MC at 6 weeks back in December. How long is your cycle typically? Mine are kinda long, average 32 days so I won't expect to ovulate until somewhere cd 17.Click to expand...
> 
> My cycles are long too :) about 30-32 days. Still getting back to normal after the D&C in Nov. I am taking clomid so I never really know when I'll Ill. Last two cycles have been cd 15 and 16. But I have a feeling it will be a bit later this time around. At CD 12 I have nothing on the OPK, but even a second line.Click to expand...

I see you have an FF chart too! I guess I'll be stalking since I am right behind you! lol


----------



## cnswilliams

mummy3ds said:


> Hopping onto this as I too am ttc #5 4DS and then 2mmc in the past 6 months :(
> Fxd for a rainbow xx

So sad, all of these MCs, but nice to be in a group with lots of women who "get it"! :hugs: What cd are you?


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Cnswilliams, I wand just thinking that the other day too! I'm sorry so many of us have had mc but it's nice that people here understand how we feel, and how nerve wracking it is to have one and ttc and how excited but petrified you feel to test!!

So.... I went to the doctor yesterday and I've started my check ups too. Bloods to be taken on Monday (cd15) and in a couple of weeks when I'm cd2. Full hormone count to see if I'm perimenopausal and we'll take it from there, see if we need to do anything or if we need to send for the next level of tests. Feeling relieved it's happening but very sad too, this makes it more official now, that I'm struggling to get pregnant :(


----------



## Lilllian

> I am 35, turning 36 in June. My littlest are 6, 3 1/2, and 2 on Saturday :). This is my first time struggling to conceive. Maybe that is why I am going so crazy?

My little boy is 2 at the end of this month and my daughter is 4 in July. I am the same and had no problems with either of their pregnancies, and i am now thinking that my LP has changed since then. I am 37 now. It is driving me crazy too :wacko:


----------



## Babylove100

Ugh still getting very faint bfps!! So faint though so fx they turn negative by the end of the week! My opk was negative too so hopefully they will be reliable picking up O if in fact I do O!!! Before all this I had my cycles down to a T now all this unknown is very frustrating! Anyway me and dh are just bd'ing for fun at the moment so what will be will be I guess!


----------



## Lilllian

Had quite obvious Ovulation cramps in bed last night and left ovary was very tender so I am def counting today as 1DPO.

Seeing the doctor on Thursday to see about Progesterone but not sure she will do anything without tests first. 

If I get pregnant and have another chemical I don't have a plan at all. I guess I would need to find out the problem before I can do anything. 

Feeling good this month though and pleased I am on the baby aspirin and i keep reading that it has worked for others and it feels good to be doing something different.


----------



## Babylove100

Oh what does baby aspirin do?? I'll take anything going if it means a sticky take home rainbow!!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Babylove100 said:


> Ugh still getting very faint bfps!! So faint though so fx they turn negative by the end of the week! My opk was negative too so hopefully they will be reliable picking up O if in fact I do O!!! Before all this I had my cycles down to a T now all this unknown is very frustrating! Anyway me and dh are just bd'ing for fun at the moment so what will be will be I guess!

:( if you're still getting bfp that means there still some hcg in your system so you might not ovulate any time soon. Usually you ovulate 2 weeks after your hpts become negative


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Babylove100 said:


> Oh what does baby aspirin do?? I'll take anything going if it means a sticky take home rainbow!!!

Baby aspirin thins out your blood a bit so it prevents any clots that might cause mc :)


----------



## Babylove100

Oh okay cool, I'll do some research and give it a go! I'm yet to start taking all my vitamins, think I was just enjoying not walking around like a rattle!!

Damn, two weeks from a negative that seems like ages away! If it even happens! Oh well. I have read conflicting stories from ladies, some say no way can you O with hcg in your system but others say you can O if it's less than 20miu. Only time will tell.....still it's nice having something to look forward to!! Until I hit that tww that is then I'll probably start moaning about the wait again :haha:


----------



## Lilllian

It helps with the lining too as it helps with the blood flow. 'Wantingagirl' gave me the idea and I read that it can't hurt. Take it from cycle day 1 through to pregnancy- will speak to my doc tomorrow about it as I think I should have let them know first

..https://www.thebabycorner.com/page/1372/


----------



## Lilllian

I have also read about progesterone supplements from another thread. I am going to see about those too but after doing some research I don't know if they will do anything until I have tests done to see my levels at 7dpo. I spent last night looking up DR google and there are a few things could cause chemicals.. 

I am wondering if mine has anything to do with my weight loss whilst breast feeding (bf for 21 months) and I was under weight by half a stone. It was def the breast feeding as I have put on half a stone in just a few weeks since fully weaning.

Also, I had my first AF for 3 years in November. I got pregnant first ovulation after having my daughter and that was delayed from breast feeding her till 18 months old. I wonder if that could be it ?? 3 years without ovulating (only once for my son) may have been my problem.

I need to get out of the house more :wacko:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Oh! I didn't know it helped with lining! That's great! My periods has been so light lately. I started taking it midway through my cycle last cycle so I hadn't seen a difference but hopefully this cycle will show something :)


----------



## mummy3ds

mommyof2peas said:


> mummy3ds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> Anyone around CD7? Emma4g63, BlueFish1980, BabyLove100? What cycle day are y'all? AF has officially left and I am starting to feel anxious about TTC again :(
> 
> Hey Im CD 11, but I am also ttc number 5 after a loss. Well 2 4 healthy babies with no issues then all the sudden MMC's. I would be stoked to see us both get our Christmas BFPClick to expand...
> 
> I am sorry for you losses :hugs: I am TTC #5 as well! I have 3 healthy littles and #4 was early MC at 6 weeks back in December. How long is your cycle typically? Mine are kinda long, average 32 days so I won't expect to ovulate until somewhere cd 17.Click to expand...
> 
> My cycles are long too :) about 30-32 days. Still getting back to normal after the D&C in Nov. I am taking clomid so I never really know when I'll Ill. Last two cycles have been cd 15 and 16. But I have a feeling it will be a bit later this time around. At CD 12 I have nothing on the OPK, but even a second line.Click to expand...
> 
> Hopping onto this as I too am ttc #5 4DS and then 2mmc in the past 6 months :(
> Fxd for a rainbow xxClick to expand...
> 
> Any ideas what caused the mmc? Are you doing or taking anything different? All my test came back normalClick to expand...

I am under the consultant, had bloods taken last week but the have told me it will be about 3 weeks for results but they are not expecting anything. I have fibroids but I know I had the with DS4 what they cant tell me is if they are any bigger and causing the egg not to implant securely :( both times baby got to about 6 weeks but then I started to bleed at 10 & 11 weeks :(
This time we were not trying but I know we have had sex at ovulation (CD10) both DH & I have been taking Maca Root for about a month, I am then taking COQ10 Enzyme, multi vits, vit d and waiting for a prescription for increased folic acid.
The consultant told me if I get a +ve test to start baby aspirin and call for a scan at 6 weeks, so I am safe (well I feel a lot safer)


----------



## amyamyamy

Finally caught up on the thread, popping in to say hello to everyone! 

Lillian - are you sure you O'd on the day you thought? The reason I ask is I got EWCM this cycle AFTER I O'd, which was frustrating and confusing and actually still kind of pisses me off TBH.

I got my crosshairs this AM so 4DPO. Haven't set a test date because I know I'll test early despite my best intentions to wait.


----------



## Lilllian

amyamyamy said:


> Finally caught up on the thread, popping in to say hello to everyone!
> 
> Lillian - are you sure you O'd on the day you thought? The reason I ask is I got EWCM this cycle AFTER I O'd, which was frustrating and confusing and actually still kind of pisses me off TBH.
> 
> I got my crosshairs this AM so 4DPO. Haven't set a test date because I know I'll test early despite my best intentions to wait.

:hi:

Pretty sure as I started getting ewcm last Thursday and had it every day up to yesterday morning and none this morning-4/5 days ewcm is normal for me so i thought I had ovulated on Monday (+opk) but got more ewcm yesterday which threw me- did another opk and it was super + so I dtd again just incase. I got cramps since Friday but last night was very obvious and a bit like AF cramps. I am super bloated today too. I got a positive OPK on Monday and Yesterday afternoons. Pretty much ovulated 36 hours after first +opk. :thumbup:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The witch came today, 3 days early, so I'm out.
I' expect to ovulate again April 27 or 28th, so May testing.


----------



## Lost7

Can I join? I'll be hopefully testing around 23rd April, subject to ovulation. :)


----------



## Lilllian

Sorry brandi :hugs: You Luteal Phase shouldn't change so maybe you ovulated earlier than you thought this cycle? do you use opks?


----------



## Hoping girl 2

:( I'm sorry brandi :(


----------



## amyamyamy

BrandiCanucks said:


> The witch came today, 3 days early, so I'm out.
> I' expect to ovulate again April 27 or 28th, so May testing.

Sorry Brandi... it sucks that she came so early. Your symptoms looked promising to me.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Lost7 said:


> Can I join? I'll be hopefully testing around 23rd April, subject to ovulation. :)

Welcome! :)


----------



## Babylove100

Sorry Brandi :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I use OPKs and I feel my ovulation. It was definitely on March 30. I last definitely ovulated on February 27 and got my period March 11. 

But the bleeding has stopped.

I'm like REALLY REALLY confused.
And my cervix is high and closed too.
So like REALLY REALLY REALLY confused.


----------



## mummy3ds

cnswilliams said:


> mummy3ds said:
> 
> 
> Hopping onto this as I too am ttc #5 4DS and then 2mmc in the past 6 months :(
> Fxd for a rainbow xx
> 
> So sad, all of these MCs, but nice to be in a group with lots of women who "get it"! :hugs: What cd are you?Click to expand...

Hi there I am CD12 2DPO, there does seem to be a lot of us, but fingers crossed we will get our rainbows 

I have been told to take baby aspirin once I get a +ve test not before, again there seems to be conflicting information for practitioners.......
I will also be given progesterone once they confirm viability....


----------



## cnswilliams

Lilllian said:


> Had quite obvious Ovulation cramps in bed last night and left ovary was very tender so I am def counting today as 1DPO.
> 
> Seeing the doctor on Thursday to see about Progesterone but not sure she will do anything without tests first.
> 
> If I get pregnant and have another chemical I don't have a plan at all. I guess I would need to find out the problem before I can do anything.
> 
> Feeling good this month though and pleased I am on the baby aspirin and i keep reading that it has worked for others and it feels good to be doing something different.

I am glad you feel hopeful  I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you! Lol


----------



## SilasLove

I took this, this morning...is it a faint bfp? Evap? Idk! :wacko: Am I just seeing things? :(
I'm so confused ladies! 

https://i58.tinypic.com/2iht5e0.jpg


----------



## cnswilliams

Lilllian said:


> I am 35, turning 36 in June. My littlest are 6, 3 1/2, and 2 on Saturday :). This is my first time struggling to conceive. Maybe that is why I am going so crazy?
> 
> My little boy is 2 at the end of this month and my daughter is 4 in July. I am the same and had no problems with either of their pregnancies, and i am now thinking that my LP has changed since then. I am 37 now. It is driving me crazy too :wacko:Click to expand...

My daughter turns 4 end of June! Lol. It is all very maddening. And of course everyone keeps bringing up my age which is not helping my moods AT ALL! Lol


----------



## cnswilliams

mummy3ds said:


> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy3ds said:
> 
> 
> Hopping onto this as I too am ttc #5 4DS and then 2mmc in the past 6 months :(
> Fxd for a rainbow xx
> 
> So sad, all of these MCs, but nice to be in a group with lots of women who "get it"! :hugs: What cd are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi there I am CD12 2DPO, there does seem to be a lot of us, but fingers crossed we will get our rainbows
> 
> I have been told to take baby aspirin once I get a +ve test not before, again there seems to be conflicting information for practitioners.......
> I will also be given progesterone once they confirm viability....Click to expand...

Is the baby aspirin if you have had more than one mc or if you are not getting pregnant? Or both?


----------



## cnswilliams

SilasLove said:


> I took this, this morning...is it a faint bfp? Evap? Idk! :wacko: Am I just seeing things? :(
> I'm so confused ladies!
> 
> https://i58.tinypic.com/2iht5e0.jpg

I see it!!!! And it looks pink!!!!!! Can't wait see more tests!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I can see something!!!! How exciting!!! :)


----------



## bluefish1980

cnswilliams said:



> Anyone around CD7? Emma4g63, BlueFish1980, BabyLove100? What cycle day are y'all? AF has officially left and I am starting to feel anxious about TTC again :(

Hey - I am CD 14 today. Normally ovulate around CD25 (clcles are around 37 days long!!!). However, I have been having EWCM the last 4 days so not sure what is going on.

I'm not temping or using OPKs at the moment as trying to be relaxed about the whole thing. (Well, that's what I tell DH, but can we ever truly relax about TTC????!?)


----------



## Lilllian

SilasLove said:


> I took this, this morning...is it a faint bfp? Evap? Idk! :wacko: Am I just seeing things? :(
> I'm so confused ladies!
> 
> https://i58.tinypic.com/2iht5e0.jpg

I see it too :happydance: I told you I saw something in the last one :thumbup:

Keep testing- how many dpo now?


----------



## dancingnurse2

I have been using opk tests but they have all been negative, on the other hand my temp is saying different. Do I trust temp over opk?


----------



## cnswilliams

bluefish1980 said:


> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> Anyone around CD7? Emma4g63, BlueFish1980, BabyLove100? What cycle day are y'all? AF has officially left and I am starting to feel anxious about TTC again :(
> 
> Hey - I am CD 14 today. Normally ovulate around CD25 (clcles are around 37 days long!!!). However, I have been having EWCM the last 4 days so not sure what is going on.
> 
> I'm not temping or using OPKs at the moment as trying to be relaxed about the whole thing. (Well, that's what I tell DH, but can we ever truly relax about TTC????!?)Click to expand...

On your normal cycle we would probably be close, I think I'm supposed to ovulate around the 18th/19th. Are you "trying" now since you have ewcm? I think having that and not knowing would drive me more nuts than opk! Lol. Ovulating early would be nice to shorten the wait! :-D


----------



## bluefish1980

Yeah, we've BD'd twice in the last 4 days and Im hoping to persuade him later today LOL.

It does drive me mad not using OPKs, but I told DH I'd take a step back as he was worried I was getting too 'obsessed'. He's of the opinion 'it will happen when it happens' despite the fact that we've been trying for over 2 years for #1!


----------



## cnswilliams

Failed post, lol


----------



## cnswilliams

dancingnurse2 said:


> I have been using opk tests but they have all been negative, on the other hand my temp is saying different. Do I trust temp over opk?

You do trust temp over OPK, but it looks like you have only had one elevated temp and that also looks like it was taken at a different time than normal? You need 3 elevated temps in a row to be able to confirm ovulation. Like we really need one more thing to watch and obsess over! Lol


----------



## Lilllian

cnswilliams said:


> Lilllian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am 35, turning 36 in June. My littlest are 6, 3 1/2, and 2 on Saturday :). This is my first time struggling to conceive. Maybe that is why I am going so crazy?
> 
> My little boy is 2 at the end of this month and my daughter is 4 in July. I am the same and had no problems with either of their pregnancies, and i am now thinking that my LP has changed since then. I am 37 now. It is driving me crazy too :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> My daughter turns 4 end of June! Lol. It is all very maddening. And of course everyone keeps bringing up my age which is not helping my moods AT ALL! LolClick to expand...

you've got 2 years on me :winkwink: I am 38 this year :dohh:


----------



## cnswilliams

bluefish1980 said:


> Yeah, we've BD'd twice in the last 4 days and Im hoping to persuade him later today LOL.
> 
> It does drive me mad not using OPKs, but I told DH I'd take a step back as he was worried I was getting too 'obsessed'. He's of the opinion 'it will happen when it happens' despite the fact that we've been trying for over 2 years for #1!

Maybe early ewcm means this is finally your time to shine :-D. I sure hope so, you have waited long enough! If I knew how to post the baby dust thing I would do it <here> so let's just pretend I did! Lol


----------



## SilasLove

AF was originally due today...but have been spotting since 11dpo...I'm tentative - I'm still spotting some & so idk what to think.


----------



## mommyof2peas

mummy3ds said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy3ds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> Anyone around CD7? Emma4g63, BlueFish1980, BabyLove100? What cycle day are y'all? AF has officially left and I am starting to feel anxious about TTC again :(
> 
> Hey Im CD 11, but I am also ttc number 5 after a loss. Well 2 4 healthy babies with no issues then all the sudden MMC's. I would be stoked to see us both get our Christmas BFPClick to expand...
> 
> I am sorry for you losses :hugs: I am TTC #5 as well! I have 3 healthy littles and #4 was early MC at 6 weeks back in December. How long is your cycle typically? Mine are kinda long, average 32 days so I won't expect to ovulate until somewhere cd 17.Click to expand...
> 
> My cycles are long too :) about 30-32 days. Still getting back to normal after the D&C in Nov. I am taking clomid so I never really know when I'll Ill. Last two cycles have been cd 15 and 16. But I have a feeling it will be a bit later this time around. At CD 12 I have nothing on the OPK, but even a second line.Click to expand...
> 
> Hopping onto this as I too am ttc #5 4DS and then 2mmc in the past 6 months :(
> Fxd for a rainbow xxClick to expand...
> 
> Any ideas what caused the mmc? Are you doing or taking anything different? All my test came back normalClick to expand...
> 
> I am under the consultant, had bloods taken last week but the have told me it will be about 3 weeks for results but they are not expecting anything. I have fibroids but I know I had the with DS4 what they cant tell me is if they are any bigger and causing the egg not to implant securely :( both times baby got to about 6 weeks but then I started to bleed at 10 & 11 weeks :(
> This time we were not trying but I know we have had sex at ovulation (CD10) both DH & I have been taking Maca Root for about a month, I am then taking COQ10 Enzyme, multi vits, vit d and waiting for a prescription for increased folic acid.
> The consultant told me if I get a +ve test to start baby aspirin and call for a scan at 6 weeks, so I am safe (well I feel a lot safer)Click to expand...

I'm taking Maca as well. It's really helped my moods and sex drive. The Clomid has really thrown my hormones out of whack. So it's nice to feel kinda normal. My ob just thinks it's bad luck and age. I'm nearly 35.

Also taking baby aspirin because my af was only 2 days last month. I think the Clomid is finally catching up to me. I have one more round then I don't know what I'll do. Maybe give up. I have 4 amazing kiddos.


----------



## Babylove100

I'm 33, 34 in July. I think I'll stick to my b6, c and folic acid combo until my first Af, or if I'm lucky enough a bfp and go from there. Also I may change to a b6 combo rather than just the normal b6 I was taking.


----------



## c beary83

Lost7 said:


> Can I join? I'll be hopefully testing around 23rd April, subject to ovulation. :)

Hi lost:hi:


----------



## c beary83

So I know it's not positive but my opk is way darker than it should be on cd6. And I'm still lightly bleeding!!! I hate not being in control of my cycle.

Good news is that I got a :bfn: and hubby is on stand by in case of positive opk :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150408_190342.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I see it, Silas.

Definitely not implantation bleeding. It's gotten full red and heavy now. I'm gonna hang around in here though, to see others get BFPs, and cuz I'm next expecting to ovulate between the 21st and 28th of April, although testing won't be til May. Hope that's okay.

I remembered that about 3-4 days before my positive OPK, I had a negative OPK but had O pains and EWCM with pink spotting. I think I may have actually ovulated then and just missed it, so I'm planning to do two insems this month...one around CD13 when I normally ovulate, and one around CD18, when I have been ovulating for the last 3 months and aim for a New Years Baby


----------



## SilasLove

So I took this not too long ago - I'm obsessing, sorry. I definitely see it NOW. But does that just mean its an evap?

https://i58.tinypic.com/2rhwp47.jpg


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I still see them both, so if you're crazy, so am I.

Maybe call your doctor and say you're getting positive tests, but you're not sure and tell them why, then ask for blood work to confirm?


----------



## SilasLove

I'll just wait it out a bit longer, AF was 5 days late last month. In the meantime I have some digi's I may test on. Who knows? I'm going crazy :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

DOOOOOOO it!!! Someone needs a screaming BFP


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So thinking about it, I *think* I know what happened.

I took my ex to court for child support a few months ago. He responded by seeking joint custody and 50/50 access in an attempt to not have to pay. When court didn't go his way TWICE, he filed an anonymous report, and had two family members of his also file anonymous reports against me accusing me of child abuse.

After his accusations, he filed the abuse allegations with the court as well, and my lawyer sought a letter from CAS about the the investigation. My anxiety level was literally THROUGH THE ROOF that week. I was so stressed out. Thankfully, obviously, the accusations were unfounded and CAS wrong to the court saying so, but I think what happened was that my body tried to ovulate on CD17 (March 27) as it was supposed to, but because of the stress, it couldn't, so it tried again on CD20 after I had relaxed.

I think my super faint positives were true positives but because I had such a short luteal phase, the baby couldn't stick and I had a very early miscarriage instead.

Still, just to be sure, I'm going to do two inseminations this cycle. One on April 21 at CD13, which is my normal ovulation day, and one again on CD17, which is when I've been ovulating for the last three months, with the exception of this cycle.

Next testing date will be April 30th, and if BFN, then it'll be May 6.


----------



## cnswilliams

c beary83 said:


> So I know it's not positive but my opk is way darker than it should be on cd6. And I'm still lightly bleeding!!! I hate not being in control of my cycle.
> 
> Good news is that I got a :bfn: and hubby is on stand by in case of positive opk :happydance:

Never thought I would say this but "YAY for BFN!". Your opk looks about like mine did yesterday so I am sure it's fine :). We always have a little lingering :)


----------



## cnswilliams

BrandiCanucks said:


> So thinking about it, I *think* I know what happened.
> 
> I took my ex to court for child support a few months ago. He responded by seeking joint custody and 50/50 access in an attempt to not have to pay. When court didn't go his way TWICE, he filed an anonymous report, and had two family members of his also file anonymous reports against me accusing me of child abuse.
> 
> After his accusations, he filed the abuse allegations with the court as well, and my lawyer sought a letter from CAS about the the investigation. My anxiety level was literally THROUGH THE ROOF that week. I was so stressed out. Thankfully, obviously, the accusations were unfounded and CAS wrong to the court saying so, but I think what happened was that my body tried to ovulate on CD17 (March 27) as it was supposed to, but because of the stress, it couldn't, so it tried again on CD20 after I had relaxed.
> 
> I think my super faint positives were true positives but because I had such a short luteal phase, the baby couldn't stick and I had a very early miscarriage instead.
> 
> Still, just to be sure, I'm going to do two inseminations this cycle. One on April 21 at CD13, which is my normal ovulation day, and one again on CD17, which is when I've been ovulating for the last three months, with the exception of this cycle.
> 
> Next testing date will be April 30th, and if BFN, then it'll be May 6.

Sorry you have been having such a rough time! This is definitely an instance where temping would have helped out a lot! Maybe you should give it a try for next month! If you do PLEASE attach it to your sig! I love stalking charts and comparing them to mine! lol


----------



## cnswilliams

SilasLove said:


> So I took this not too long ago - I'm obsessing, sorry. I definitely see it NOW. But does that just mean its an evap?
> 
> https://i58.tinypic.com/2rhwp47.jpg

I Can still see it on the 14dpo! On my tablet! :happydance: Can't wait to see tomorrows test :). Congratulations!!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Lol...CAS WROTE to the court, not wrong.

CD17, I had pink spotting to go with the EWCM, so I honestly believe my body tried but was too stressed to do so.

Gonna stick with the OPKs one more cycle before adding any other monitoring. I think I'm going to avoid symptom spotting too, lol. I did start my journal back up. It's in my siggy and starts on Page 9


----------



## cnswilliams

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Cnswilliams, I wand just thinking that the other day too! I'm sorry so many of us have had mc but it's nice that people here understand how we feel, and how nerve wracking it is to have one and ttc and how excited but petrified you feel to test!!
> 
> So.... I went to the doctor yesterday and I've started my check ups too. Bloods to be taken on Monday (cd15) and in a couple of weeks when I'm cd2. Full hormone count to see if I'm perimenopausal and we'll take it from there, see if we need to do anything or if we need to send for the next level of tests. Feeling relieved it's happening but very sad too, this makes it more official now, that I'm struggling to get pregnant :(

I know you probably just hit a whole new level of emotions but the bright side is that you are one step closer to actually getting pregnant! I hope you find out it is just something silly and easy to fix! Hubby has suggested to me today that I see a doctor because on top of it all I am not sleeping at all, this made me feel like it is more real that we aren't getting pregnant too so on a smaller scale I understand what you mean.


----------



## bluefish1980

Silas, I definitely see it on the 14dpo test. Fingers crossed it gets darker.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Oh no! Silly notifications are meant to be instant for this thread and I hae just got one this morning, logged on and I missed pages!!! But I'm all caught up now...

Brandi, sorry AF showed up and I'm sorry you've been going through so much. It definitely will have impacted on your cycle :( I hope this time around things are more settled! 

Silas... That line is sooooo there!! Can't wait to see today's

Cnswilliams, thanks for your words of encouragement. I'm hoping they'll either find nothing wrong or it will be something that is a quick fix (and in some strange way I think I'd rather have the 'quick fix' option because it gives me hope I'll be pregnant in a cycle or two!). 

This cycle might prove to be a dud for us. Even though we're not officially trying, I planned on bding every two to three days, but a very stressful house buying and lots of mini arguments with DH has meant we've bd'ed only once so far :( I suppose it's the best timing wise, but I'm sad still. Will try to jump him tonight, only cd10 so still have time!


----------



## Lilllian

Congrats Silas! Keep testing! 

Cbeary, yay for BFN and getting on it asap!

Brandi, sorry about AF and please stick around!

Went to the Doctor this morning but it was a pretty pointless appt. She just said that i had bad luck and that a chemical is such a grey area. She said they would look into testing if I have problems a few more months down the line and to just keep trying. She said it is very good that i have conceived easily though, looking on the bright side. Feel like a bit of a time waster though. 

on 1/2dpo today but I think i will wait until 14/15dpo to test this time.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Definitely sticking around, because I have another shot for April. O should occur on either the 21st or 24th, so testing will be April 30th.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I need to catch up!!
Ive just taken an opk as crampy and ewcm again and got this? Mega confused and also not bd since Monday xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0030.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Looks positive to get! Get another dance in, just in case!!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I think I will, its dried darker as well. Xxx


----------



## Lilllian

myheart, def dtd today just incase 
:dust:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So I sent off TTC psychic reading requests to Jennyrenny, Brooke7777 and Cheri22. None of them have been "scheduled" yet, but hopefully it won't be too long before I hear back.


----------



## Babylove100

xxmyheartxx said:


> I need to catch up!!
> Ive just taken an opk as crampy and ewcm again and got this? Mega confused and also not bd since Monday xx

What cd are you today?? Def get to it :winkwink:


----------



## littlemiss84

BrandiCanucks said:


> So I sent off TTC psychic reading requests to Jennyrenny, Brooke7777 and Cheri22. None of them have been "scheduled" yet, but hopefully it won't be too long before I hear back.

I got a few readings when i was trying for my first. Just looked back on them and Suzy Rayne got the month right for my daughter and was very close with the birth date. She also said that my next baby will be born late 2015, so I will find out in the next few days if she has got that one right too. 

Let us know when they come back!


----------



## cnswilliams

xxmyheartxx said:


> I need to catch up!!
> Ive just taken an opk as crampy and ewcm again and got this? Mega confused and also not bd since Monday xx

This is a negative opk and it looks less than the last one we saw so probably just lingering lh. It will drive you nuts. Did you save the other LH tests? I save them so I can compare, it makes it easier to tell whether lh is on its way up or its way down. OPK is only positive if the test line is just as dark or darker than control, they can be tricky to read. Never hurts to keep BD'ing though :-D


----------



## SilasLove

Well ladies - I have no more frer, only digis. I took one this morning with fmu and it said "not pregnant" (and I say this in my pouty, childish voice because it was mocking me!)

DH went shopping with me yesterday and would only let me buy the digital tests. This was after i made him squint at these two tests until he saw what I was seeing. He said "So you don't have to sit around and guess what the test is saying" ...I argued but lost. 

I'm still spotting, and have really weird cramps. They are nothing like AF cramps I have - just like stitchy/pull cramps and come and go. Its almost more like pressure in my lower abdomen and in to my legs - not so much painful. Maybe I'm just dying...(dramatics, sorry)

I'll test in a few days, given I don't start bleeding a ton. If I am pregnant, great. I just can't let myself accept/believe it because the circumstances are not pointing to an actually baby. 

BUT I did bleed with my son, midwife actually thought I was miscarrying since hcg levels didn't double. Went in for ultrasound and there my DS was with a strong heartbeat and he is 5 years old now. So you just never know either. 

I'll keep you all updated. Think I'll test again Sat. Morning if things are still "spotty" :haha:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

cnswilliams said:


> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> I need to catch up!!
> Ive just taken an opk as crampy and ewcm again and got this? Mega confused and also not bd since Monday xx
> 
> This is a negative opk and it looks less than the last one we saw so probably just lingering lh. It will drive you nuts. Did you save the other LH tests? I save them so I can compare, it makes it easier to tell whether lh is on its way up or its way down. OPK is only positive if the test line is just as dark or darker than control, they can be tricky to read. Never hurts to keep BD'ing though :-DClick to expand...

It dried darker, ive not had a blazing positive yet this cycle which I normally get for 2 days so that's why in wondering whether ive ovd yet or not, i dont normally use this opk either xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

This is such an exciting thread!!!

Silas - sneak out and buy a frer please!!!!! I can't stand the suspense!!! 

My heart- when in doubt... Bd!!! Good luck! 

Brandi - good luck with the readings!!! I hope they predict a bfp soon and that they come true!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Silas, im keeping everything crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## Lilllian

Silas, my husband is the same, he doesn't understand the strength on each test thing - just said why didn't I get a test to tell me if I was pregnant or not :dohh: 

Good luck, i have everything crossed for you. 

PS I saw a line :winkwink:


----------



## Lilllian

myheart, you are going by ewcm too so I think maybe you are yet to ovulate. was is still clear and slippery? mine today (post ov) was a still a bit stretchy but it was more tacky like and cloudy.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Think I definitely should bd tonight, just had 2 big blobs of ewcm still clear and very stretchy,and this opk, gutted as not bd since Monday xxx

It's also my last opk grrrr
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0003.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Babylove100

Silas - good luck!! Keeping everything crossed for you!! This is the very reason I don't let dh get involved in the whole testing thing :haha:

Myheart - get off here and get bd'ing!!! :rofl: seriously though, if you got your pos opk today then you'll O tomorrow or the next day so plenty of time to get extra bd's in too! Good luck!!

Afm - absolutely nothing to report, still getting ewcm. Haven't tested today yet but I may do when I get home and see what's going on! Fx it a bfn at last! Still sounds odd to say that!!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hubby will be getting jumped on when hes home from work! 
Hopefully it's bfn baby :hugs: xxx


----------



## cnswilliams

xxmyheartxx said:


> Think I definitely should bd tonight, just had 2 big blobs of ewcm still clear and very stretchy,and this opk, gutted as not bd since Monday xxx
> 
> It's also my last opk grrrr

That is darker than the last one, isn't it? This one looks positive to me! Hope you're able to get your bd on!


----------



## cnswilliams

So, on a random note. If my temp keeps going down we may be able to come to the conclusion that the reason why I have not been able to conceive is because I am actually a zombie! Lol


----------



## Lilllian

xxmyheartxx said:


> Think I definitely should bd tonight, just had 2 big blobs of ewcm still clear and very stretchy,and this opk, gutted as not bd since Monday xxx
> 
> It's also my last opk grrrr

i have spent many hours on google researching + opk lh surge and looks like you will be spot on if you dtd tonight. takes within 12-48 hrs for you to ovulate so get :sex:

:happydance:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Lilllian said:


> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> Think I definitely should bd tonight, just had 2 big blobs of ewcm still clear and very stretchy,and this opk, gutted as not bd since Monday xxx
> 
> It's also my last opk grrrr
> 
> i have spent many hours on google researching + opk lh surge and looks like you will be spot on if you dtd tonight. takes within 12-48 hrs for you to ovulate so get :sex:
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...


Thank you hun xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Yep I agree with Lilllian! You'll have def times it right :happydance:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Would LOVE to see that second line for you MyHeart! 


AFM: Nothing yet. Im CD 14. Last couple months Ive Oed CD 15 and 16 But Ive Oed as late as CD21. SO I told hubby today starts Nookiepaloza. All the way up until I O. I really REALLY want toget that BFP this month. Strangely enough my OPKS are almost completely blank. If I were to show you a picture you would have a really hard time finding that second line. So either these OPKS (IC) are really bad or I'm a while off from O. I got CRAZY amount of EWCM Yesterday though. Funny since I haven't been getting that because of the Clomid. SO not sure whats going on. I think I will still use the PreSeed though.


----------



## c beary83

I am so bored of waiting for ovulation:headspin:


----------



## cnswilliams

mommyof2peas said:


> Would LOVE to see that second line for you MyHeart!
> 
> 
> AFM: Nothing yet. Im CD 14. Last couple months Ive Oed CD 15 and 16 But Ive Oed as late as CD21. SO I told hubby today starts Nookiepaloza. All the way up until I O. I really REALLY want toget that BFP this month. Strangely enough my OPKS are almost completely blank. If I were to show you a picture you would have a really hard time finding that second line. So either these OPKS (IC) are really bad or I'm a while off from O. I got CRAZY amount of EWCM Yesterday though. Funny since I haven't been getting that because of the Clomid. SO not sure whats going on. I think I will still use the PreSeed though.

"Nookiepalooza" lol, that cracked me up!!! I have friend that her surge was so short she missed it all together and only ever had a "barely there" line but dtd every other day from first sign of fertile cm and got her bfp so FXed for you :-D


----------



## cnswilliams

c beary83 said:


> I am so bored of waiting for ovulation:headspin:

Me too! :-/ Hense the Zombie post! Lol


----------



## SilasLove

No good news here - about 1 1/2 ago I started feeling some strong cramps, and I now have LOTS of blood & clotting (sorry tmi) . I have horrendous cramps - can hardly stand up straight. Worse than my usual AF cramps so with yesterdays test & this today you know what I am thinking....

Surprisingly, I'm okay. I think I had prepared myself well since I have been spotting since Sunday. 

Im hurting - going to take some ibuprofen and lay down & watch some TV. Well, after I make the kids lunch & finish cleaning up. Thank you ladies for sticking with me and letting me obsess over my test yesterday...you're the best!


----------



## cnswilliams

SilasLove said:


> No good news here - about 1 1/2 ago I started feeling some strong cramps, and I now have LOTS of blood & clotting (sorry tmi) . I have horrendous cramps - can hardly stand up straight. Worse than my usual AF cramps so with yesterdays test & this today you know what I am thinking....
> 
> Surprisingly, I'm okay. I think I had prepared myself well since I have been spotting since Sunday.
> 
> Im hurting - going to take some ibuprofen and lay down & watch some TV. Well, after I make the kids lunch & finish cleaning up. Thank you ladies for sticking with me and letting me obsess over my test yesterday...you're the best!

So sorry Silas! :hugs: Do you have a friend that could watch the kids for a bit while you rest?


----------



## c beary83

SilasLove said:


> No good news here - about 1 1/2 ago I started feeling some strong cramps, and I now have LOTS of blood & clotting (sorry tmi) . I have horrendous cramps - can hardly stand up straight. Worse than my usual AF cramps so with yesterdays test & this today you know what I am thinking....
> 
> Surprisingly, I'm okay. I think I had prepared myself well since I have been spotting since Sunday.
> 
> Im hurting - going to take some ibuprofen and lay down & watch some TV. Well, after I make the kids lunch & finish cleaning up. Thank you ladies for sticking with me and letting me obsess over my test yesterday...you're the best!

Sorry to hear that Silas


----------



## Babylove100

So sorry Silas :hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

cnswilliams said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> Would LOVE to see that second line for you MyHeart!
> 
> 
> AFM: Nothing yet. Im CD 14. Last couple months Ive Oed CD 15 and 16 But Ive Oed as late as CD21. SO I told hubby today starts Nookiepaloza. All the way up until I O. I really REALLY want toget that BFP this month. Strangely enough my OPKS are almost completely blank. If I were to show you a picture you would have a really hard time finding that second line. So either these OPKS (IC) are really bad or I'm a while off from O. I got CRAZY amount of EWCM Yesterday though. Funny since I haven't been getting that because of the Clomid. SO not sure whats going on. I think I will still use the PreSeed though.
> 
> "Nookiepalooza" lol, that cracked me up!!! I have friend that her surge was so short she missed it all together and only ever had a "barely there" line but dtd every other day from first sign of fertile cm and got her bfp so FXed for you :-DClick to expand...

Yeah, he liked it too lol I always get at least one day of positive opks except month before last. Last month I did CBE OPKS. So I got a peak then. 



SilasLove said:


> No good news here - about 1 1/2 ago I started feeling some strong cramps, and I now have LOTS of blood & clotting (sorry tmi) . I have horrendous cramps - can hardly stand up straight. Worse than my usual AF cramps so with yesterdays test & this today you know what I am thinking....
> 
> Surprisingly, I'm okay. I think I had prepared myself well since I have been spotting since Sunday.
> 
> Im hurting - going to take some ibuprofen and lay down & watch some TV. Well, after I make the kids lunch & finish cleaning up. Thank you ladies for sticking with me and letting me obsess over my test yesterday...you're the best!

I'm sorry! :cry:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

SilasLove said:


> No good news here - about 1 1/2 ago I started feeling some strong cramps, and I now have LOTS of blood & clotting (sorry tmi) . I have horrendous cramps - can hardly stand up straight. Worse than my usual AF cramps so with yesterdays test & this today you know what I am thinking....
> 
> Surprisingly, I'm okay. I think I had prepared myself well since I have been spotting since Sunday.
> 
> Im hurting - going to take some ibuprofen and lay down & watch some TV. Well, after I make the kids lunch & finish cleaning up. Thank you ladies for sticking with me and letting me obsess over my test yesterday...you're the best![/QUOTE
> ]
> 
> So sorry hun :hugs: xx


----------



## dancingnurse2

Spoke with md nurse today due to not having positive opk but cross hairs with ff. They drew blood to see if I ovulated. Indeed on Monday, the only day we did not dtd. uh oh


----------



## Hoping girl 2

SilasLove said:


> No good news here - about 1 1/2 ago I started feeling some strong cramps, and I now have LOTS of blood & clotting (sorry tmi) . I have horrendous cramps - can hardly stand up straight. Worse than my usual AF cramps so with yesterdays test & this today you know what I am thinking....
> 
> Surprisingly, I'm okay. I think I had prepared myself well since I have been spotting since Sunday.
> 
> Im hurting - going to take some ibuprofen and lay down & watch some TV. Well, after I make the kids lunch & finish cleaning up. Thank you ladies for sticking with me and letting me obsess over my test yesterday...you're the best!

:( I'm so sorry, silas :(


----------



## Hoping girl 2

dancingnurse2 said:


> Spoke with md nurse today due to not having positive opk but cross hairs with ff. They drew blood to see if I ovulated. Indeed on Monday, the only day we did not dtd. uh oh

You've still times things perfectly though, fx!!!!


----------



## emma4g63

soo sorry silas hugs XX


hope all you ladies are ok?? not been on much as started a new job which 2 weeks in nearly and its so much less stressful that my other one!!

really hoping this is goign to help me this month XX


----------



## Babylove100

Hey Emma, glad to hear the job is better! Good for you! Got everything crossed for you this cycle!x


----------



## emma4g63

Babylove100 said:


> Hey Emma, glad to hear the job is better! Good for you! Got everything crossed for you this cycle!x

same to you too hunny.. i really hope this is it for us all XXXx

have you ovulated yet this cycle i read you had ewcm??

iv missed soo missed!!

saw you pos myheart hunny hope this is it!!! CMON it just has to be!!


----------



## Lilllian

So sorry Silas :hugs:

Emma, So great to hear from you and pleased new job is going well :thumbup:


----------



## Babylove100

Nope I don't think I have! Still had a super squinter tonight!! Hopefully tomorrow will be bfn!!


----------



## SilasLove

Thanks ladies!

I'm feeling better, cramps eased once the ibuprofen kicked in. :)


----------



## cnswilliams

emma4g63 said:


> soo sorry silas hugs XX
> 
> 
> hope all you ladies are ok?? not been on much as started a new job which 2 weeks in nearly and its so much less stressful that my other one!!
> 
> really hoping this is goign to help me this month XX

Hey Emma :). Glad you have a new job that is less stressful!!! Hopefully you will have more great changes is the very near near future :happydance: Here's to hoping April is a magical month for us all!!!


----------



## bamluby

Hello ladies! I was hoping I could join you all! DH and I have been TTC for a little over a year with no luck, and this is my first month on clomid. I hope it's a lucky month for all of us!! :hugs::dust::

I'll be testing on April 26th!


----------



## Gillygoo

Hello girls :)
New here but not new to TTC.
5th cycle but feeling confident- due to test 22nd.

Everything crossed :winkwink:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Welcome, gilly and bamluby! :)

Emma - great to hear about the less stressful job, less stressful is always better! 

As for me, managed to bd last night at least and will manage to get one more jn before we have to stop so DH's swimmers can replenish before his test so I'm not completely out of the game this month... So atrane not knowing what my body is doing ovulation wise!!! I both miss and not miss the opks and temping...


----------



## emma4g63

Thankyou so much lillian....cnswilliams and hoping really happy we havr all stuck together xxx

Good luck all for ovulatiom and getting ready for the tww. I havnt even started using my monitor yet i jus av no interest which isnt like me :((


----------



## Lilllian

Well anyone conceiving today may be having a New Year's Eve baby- now that would be exciting!! :happydance: Good luck all!


----------



## Babylove100

Wow that would be cool!!!

I had a super super squinter this morning! Yay! If I was looking for a bfp I don't think I'd call it yet so I'm going to go with bfn and stop testing now!! Will start opks this weekend. CD 14 today so fx I end up O'ing this cycle!!! It just got interesting at last! :haha:


----------



## Lilllian

Babylove100 said:


> Wow that would be cool!!!
> 
> I had a super super squinter this morning! Yay! If I was looking for a bfp I don't think I'd call it yet so I'm going to go with bfn and stop testing now!! Will start opks this weekend. CD 14 today so fx I end up O'ing this cycle!!! It just got interesting at last! :haha:

Yay for BFN!! and Yay for Opks testing- maybe you will ovulate earlier? I have ovulated earlier each cycle last few months and think it may be all those vitamins :thumbup:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Babylove100 said:


> Wow that would be cool!!!
> 
> I had a super super squinter this morning! Yay! If I was looking for a bfp I don't think I'd call it yet so I'm going to go with bfn and stop testing now!! Will start opks this weekend. CD 14 today so fx I end up O'ing this cycle!!! It just got interesting at last! :haha:

Yay for bfn!! (Strange sentence when ttc lol). Good luck!!! Xxx


----------



## Babylove100

I know!! Feels so weird but so glad to finally be able to move on ttc!! We've bd 8,9,11 & 13 so far so if by a miracle I have already O'd at least we have all bases covered!! 

So happy to be able to start using opks! I did do one along side the hot today and it was most definitely negative! I used to O cd15-17 so we shall see what happens the over the weekend! :happydance:


----------



## wantingagirl

Lillian thanks for thinking of me Hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Peak OPK today! So timing the BDing correctly :) Should O in the next 48 hours or so. Let NookiePaloza continue!


----------



## cnswilliams

mommyof2peas said:


> Peak OPK today! So timing the BDing correctly :) Should O in the next 48 hours or so. Let NookiePaloza continue!

Woot woot!! Hope those little guys catch the egg!!!

I had an awkward gush of watery cm today that made me have to change my clothes and I have a pinching on the right side. I don't know what the heck!! Never had the "gush" before and am not supposed to ovulate for another week!


----------



## wantingagirl

Good luck everyone! I had that gush a few days ago too was weird. I don't know what my body is doing I had a dramatic temp dip today so expected to see a peak today but now my fifth high day?!! :wacko:

Days ago I had stacks of ewcm most I've ever had and a dark opk on Monday but not positive but not been taken more than one opk a day then CM dried right up sure I've already ovulated but my monitor hasn't shown a peak and opk has a second line but still now showing a positive so confused as to what's going on. On cd7 aswell I had a really dark opk :wacko:


----------



## wantingagirl

Cycle day 10 opk
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## wantingagirl

Today cd13
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wantingagirl

Another from yesterday
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wantingagirl

And cycle day 9 :wacko:

Just to add after BM just had tonnes of ewcm
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Lilllian

wantingagirl said:


> And cycle day 9 :wacko:
> 
> Just to add after BM just had tonnes of ewcm

yay, so pleased you're back :happydance:

You are not far behind me on the ovulating. I am 3dpo today! there are a few of us at the same stage, we all seem to be in sync. :thumbup:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Today&#128522; peak and almost there opk. Thinking I'll o tomorrow
 



Attached Files:







2015-04-10 10.06.07.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Hi wag!!! Nice to see you again :) 

Yay, mommyof2, get bding!!!!


----------



## Lilllian

Looks like this New Year could be busy for babies :happydance:

I am feeling more bloated this afternoon/evening and had almost AF type cramps in my lower back - more feelings than cramps. Must..Not..symptom..spot...:wacko:


----------



## emma4g63

WAG CD 9 was a pos then?? super early but less waiting whoop!!

youve just encouraged me to pee on my first ov stick im CD 9 so whooooo knows lol!

wishgul thinking

Lillian hoping new years eve is very busy for all you ladies ovulation soon!! that would be amazing!!!

bring on the sympton spotting XXx


----------



## emma4g63

mommyof2peas said:


> Today&#128522; peak and almost there opk. Thinking I'll o tomorrow

whoop mommy2!! bring on that egg


----------



## meanerchick

Hey ladies, would love to join you all!! Expecting AF on the 26th. So when should i test for pregnancy?? I should ovulate this sunday


----------



## cnswilliams

wantingagirl said:


> And cycle day 9 :wacko:
> 
> Just to add after BM just had tonnes of ewcm

If this was before cycle day 10 then it would seem you peaked between tests but according to your temp it would seem you are ovulating today. Just keep at it like rabbits! Lol. My cycle is throwing curve balls too! I'm gonna take a picture and post in a sec!


----------



## cnswilliams

So as I mentioned earlier, crazy gush of watery CM this morning that caused me to change my clothes and some pinching on the right side. I am only cd11 and don't usually ovulate until cd 17/18. I took my lh test for today and it shows increased lh like I may get a surge in the next day or so. Then I had some ewcm when I wiped after BM. I am thinking that this month I may ovulate early. I have been doing grapefruit essential oil in my water and through capsules because I heard it helps with CM and has helped sterile woman get pregnant. Do you think that it may be working and this could be the month for me???????? I attached my OPK test run so far. Only three since technically I wasn't supposed to start with opks until today. What do y'all think?
 



Attached Files:







20150410_153642-1.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Cnswilliams get bding too!!!! I reckon you'll be ovulating in the next couple of days :) so exciting!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Everyone is oing at the same time lol


----------



## Hoping girl 2

mommyof2peas said:


> Everyone is oing at the same time lol

Hehe our cycles have synced!!!!


----------



## bamluby

There really are a lot of us ovulating around the same time this month! I just got a positive OPK this afternoon too! Yayyy! Good luck to all of us trying to catch that egg! :happydance:


----------



## cnswilliams

Oh, the poor world with all of us POAS addicts going crazy at the same time!!! Lol


----------



## dancingnurse2

Lilllian said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> And cycle day 9 :wacko:
> 
> Just to add after BM just had tonnes of ewcm
> 
> yay, so pleased you're back :happydance:
> 
> You are not far behind me on the ovulating. I am 3dpo today! there are a few of us at the same stage, we all seem to be in sync. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I am 4dpo, fingers crossed for all of us. We leave tomorrow on our over due honeymoon. Should I bring a test with us?


----------



## amyamyamy

everyone ovulating and then unleashing the POAS train

It's about to get real in here.

LOL!!


----------



## RainingLove

I am 4 DPO as well!!!! woot woot to all of us!!!


----------



## cnswilliams

Well no BDing here. Stayed up too late making gluten free cupcakes for my little mans birthday tomorrow, hubby is passed out and I am too tired to wake him. My opk at 9 tonight was lighter than the one at 3:15 so I guess that means I still have time? *sigh*. I better not wake up to a temp jump tomorrow!!! Hoping everyone else was able to get jiggy with it! :)


----------



## Gillygoo

So I'm 1dpo and I'm too scared to have a bath because I dont want the water to get anywhere and mess anything up.

TTC crazy has kicked it up a notch this cycle. xD.


----------



## Babylove100

Ladies here todays hpt! That's a bfn now right surely!!!!

And an opk for got measure! :winkwink:

Happy to just test with opks now and see what happens! I really want to ovulate soon!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Dancingnurse how long will you be away? 

Id say it depends on that and how you feel really. It would be a great honeymoon surprise but I know that Id be devastated if I got a bfn and it could possibly ruin the honeymoon a bit so I probably wouldn't. 

On the other hand, it will be hard coming back from honeymoon to reality so coming back and getting a bfp would sweeten it all up... But then again, it'll be horrible to come back to a bfn!!!

Decision, decision!

Either way, enjoy your honeymoon and fx for your bfp!!


----------



## Lilllian

dancingnurse2 said:


> Lilllian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> And cycle day 9 :wacko:
> 
> Just to add after BM just had tonnes of ewcm
> 
> yay, so pleased you're back :happydance:
> 
> You are not far behind me on the ovulating. I am 3dpo today! there are a few of us at the same stage, we all seem to be in sync. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I am 4dpo, fingers crossed for all of us. We leave tomorrow on our over due honeymoon. Should I bring a test with us?Click to expand...

I would, but only if it won't spoil your honeymoon if you got a BFN. Maybe hold off testing until you get any different symptoms? You are on your honeymoon so I would think NOTHING will ruin that for you- enjoy and have fun :thumbup:


----------



## Lilllian

Babylove100 said:


> Ladies here todays hpt! That's a bfn now right surely!!!!
> 
> And an opk for got measure! :winkwink:
> 
> Happy to just test with opks now and see what happens! I really want to ovulate soon!!

Yay for negative hpt :happydance:

Hope that opk gets darker asap! :thumbup:


----------



## Babylove100

Thanks Lilllian! Very excited to have a bit of normality back and be able to start testing and looking for positives instead of negatives :happydance:


----------



## Natilly20

Hi ladies I think I'm ovulating today!! Got loads of ewcm and the 'pains' I don't have any opk this month, I've been obsessing over them the last few cycles and with my first two pregnancies I never used them so I though what the hell and didn't buy any! I ovulated this cycle day the last few cycles so I'm pretty sure I am, I can't believe how close we are all ovulating! Haha! Good luck everyone and hoping to see your bfps soon  xxx


----------



## Lilllian

:happydance: so funny we are all in sync.

It is going to be busy in this thread over the next few weeks :haha:

Get :sex: all you ovulating ladies!


----------



## SilasLove

Well, had two days of heavy bleeding & cramping and in to yesterday evening really lightened up to spotting. And today (so far) just spotting. Its really weird - but if you count all my days of spotting pre-hpt then I would be on CD6 and that would make more sense as to why AF would be on the way out ... Otherwise I'm just CD3 ... What would you ladies do???


----------



## dancingnurse2

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Dancingnurse how long will you be away?
> 
> Id say it depends on that and how you feel really. It would be a great honeymoon surprise but I know that Id be devastated if I got a bfn and it could possibly ruin the honeymoon a bit so I probably wouldn't.
> 
> On the other hand, it will be hard coming back from honeymoon to reality so coming back and getting a bfp would sweeten it all up... But then again, it'll be horrible to come back to a bfn!!!
> 
> Decision, decision!
> 
> Either way, enjoy your honeymoon and fx for your bfp!!


We will be gone 8 days. I think I am going to bring just one, lol. Also I think I am going to not temp while away, so I can just relax and not stress. Well that is the plan anyway, might not be able to do that.


----------



## littlemiss84

Good luck to all the are ovulating now 
:dust:


BFN for me today at 8dpo


----------



## mommyof2peas

If I put in another high temp foe tomorrow ff is trying to say I o cd 14. But that's so early and I didn't feel o like normal. I was also getting negative opks that day...like really negative. I'm so confused.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Well I sadly had an early miscarriage last cycle, but we've decided to carry on trying straight away now my tests are back negative. I seem to be getting almost positive opk already so put me down for testing 28th x


----------



## littlemiss84

Sorry for your loss tasha :hugs: Good luck this cycle!


----------



## emma4g63

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Well I sadly had an early miscarriage last cycle, but we've decided to carry on trying straight away now my tests are back negative. I seem to be getting almost positive opk already so put me down for testing 28th x

Tasha hun so sorry for ur loss xx fx for this cycle xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Well I sadly had an early miscarriage last cycle, but we've decided to carry on trying straight away now my tests are back negative. I seem to be getting almost positive opk already so put me down for testing 28th x

I'm so sorry to hear that, fx your rainbow is on its way to you!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Well I sadly had an early miscarriage last cycle, but we've decided to carry on trying straight away now my tests are back negative. I seem to be getting almost positive opk already so put me down for testing 28th x

Im so sorry hun xxx


----------



## c beary83

Hi Tasha - I had quite a dark opk on about cd6 but it's gone much lighter now on cd9. I usually ovulate on cd12\13 but I think mine will be delayed this month. Sending you lots of :dust: for this month x


----------



## emma4g63

well ladies im CD12 tommorow im doing my cheapies opks now so hoping it will be sooner rather than later....


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Thank you everyone, fingers crossed for us all. I'm still so devastated but I just want to get back to trying xx


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

c beary83 said:


> Hi Tasha - I had quite a dark opk on about cd6 but it's gone much lighter now on cd9. I usually ovulate on cd12\13 but I think mine will be delayed this month. Sending you lots of :dust: for this month x



I'm not sure how to really judge this cycle? Iv kind of just said day 1 of my bleeding(miscarriage) as CD 1 but I know that's not entirely the case. 
So today I'm CD 10 going by that, and I have quite dark OPK's. They've been faint up until today, so hopefully tomorrow will be positive, if it's faint then I'm stumped lol
This is the first time using OPK's , I just used to calculate ovulation as CD14 average I guess!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Hello everyone! I would like to join. AF is due the 24th so I will test on the 25th if she doesn't show. 4 dpo today. :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Answer opk and ic opk....what a difference.
 



Attached Files:







2015-04-11 16.24.00.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bamluby

Wow, isn't it crazy how much difference there can be between two brands!? I've experienced that too.:wacko: That answer OPK definitely looks positive, so keep BDing!!:happydance:


----------



## cnswilliams

emma4g63 said:


> well ladies im CD12 tommorow im doing my cheapies opks now so hoping it will be sooner rather than later....

I was cd12 today! Hope we get to test together and both get :bfp:!:happydance:


----------



## cnswilliams

mommyof2peas said:


> Answer opk and ic opk....what a difference.

They both look negative to me :shrug: But the top one looks like you are super close.


----------



## cnswilliams

mommyof2peas said:


> If I put in another high temp foe tomorrow ff is trying to say I o cd 14. But that's so early and I didn't feel o like normal. I was also getting negative opks that day...like really negative. I'm so confused.

Maybe your temp will drop tomorrow? If not at least you got your dance on :) You are like me, I like to study my chart and try to figure out what's going on before I actually can! lol I get obsessed with trying to forecast what it will say tomorrow! lol


----------



## cnswilliams

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Well I sadly had an early miscarriage last cycle, but we've decided to carry on trying straight away now my tests are back negative. I seem to be getting almost positive opk already so put me down for testing 28th x

So sorry to hear about the MC :(:hugs: We will be testing on the same day! :happydance: Well that is what we tell ourselves anyway! lol I usually tend to take a few early tests that will clearly be negative but just get so antsy waiting! lol


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Ladies... Cd14 today and I managed to get one last bd before DH's sperm analyisis on Tuesday. I usually ovulate cd14 but it's sometimes cd13 and sometimes cd15. Hopefully we're still in with a chance and we might actually get a little girl out of it! 

Soooo strange not knowing what's going on this cycle. In one way it has been so lovely not to stress out about opks and temping and obsessing over which day I'm in (only knew when I checked ff today that I'm cd14!!). On the other hand, now that I'm possibly close to ovulating it's driving me insane not knowing which dpo Id be. 

It's going to be an interesting 2ww for sure!!!


----------



## c beary83

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> c beary83 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Tasha - I had quite a dark opk on about cd6 but it's gone much lighter now on cd9. I usually ovulate on cd12\13 but I think mine will be delayed this month. Sending you lots of :dust: for this month x
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how to really judge this cycle? Iv kind of just said day 1 of my bleeding(miscarriage) as CD 1 but I know that's not entirely the case.
> So today I'm CD 10 going by that, and I have quite dark OPK's. They've been faint up until today, so hopefully tomorrow will be positive, if it's faint then I'm stumped lol
> This is the first time using OPK's , I just used to calculate ovulation as CD14 average I guess!Click to expand...

I know what you mean. I've counted the first day of bleeding as cd1, which would make me cd10 today. My hormones have been all over the place and I've not been feeling well at all. I haven't even had any ewcm yet and I usually start getting that on cd8 :shrug::shrug:

I've just got a feeling that for me it will be delayed this month. I'm still taking opks and temping so hopefully will find out soon.

We're going to start :sex: every other day from tomorrow night but hubby has a really low sex drive so I'm just hoping we make it to ovulation!

If you're opks have been faint up until yesterday, that sounds like a good sign. Fingers crossed you get your positive soon! X


----------



## c beary83

emma4g63 said:


> well ladies im CD12 tommorow im doing my cheapies opks now so hoping it will be sooner rather than later....

Good luck Emma! Hope you get a sticky one this month :dust: x


----------



## littlemiss84

9dpo and I think something is catching my eye. Can anyone see anything or do I just have line eye??


----------



## Lilllian

littlemiss84 said:


> 9dpo and I think something is catching my eye. Can anyone see anything or do I just have line eye??
> 
> View attachment 858833
> 
> 
> View attachment 858831

Wow, yes I see something too!! :happydance: Keep testing!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I see it too littlemiss, good luck hun xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Cbeary u too hun xxxxx thanku xx


I see somethin too little miss x


----------



## emma4g63

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Ladies... Cd14 today and I managed to get one last bd before DH's sperm analyisis on Tuesday. I usually ovulate cd14 but it's sometimes cd13 and sometimes cd15. Hopefully we're still in with a chance and we might actually get a little girl out of it!
> 
> Soooo strange not knowing what's going on this cycle. In one way it has been so lovely not to stress out about opks and temping and obsessing over which day I'm in (only knew when I checked ff today that I'm cd14!!). On the other hand, now that I'm possibly close to ovulating it's driving me insane not knowing which dpo Id be.
> 
> It's going to be an interesting 2ww for sure!!!

I kno wat u mean about it being a relief not stressing i too feel the same this month..good luck hoping xxx


Low on my cbfm this morning ..my monitor says cd11 but ny calednder is 12 sooo confused lol


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Littlemiss - so exciting! Can't wait to see tomorrow's test!!!

Emma - thank you!!! Good luck to you too. Come on new year's babies!!!!! :)


----------



## SilasLove

I think I see something too, littlemiss.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Top one yesterday, bottom this morning..
Almost positve? Or positive?
X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Lilllian

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Top one yesterday, bottom this morning..
> Almost positve? Or positive?
> X

Almost there :thumbup:


----------



## cnswilliams

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Top one yesterday, bottom this morning..
> Almost positve? Or positive?
> X




Lilllian said:


> oox_tasha_xoo said:
> 
> 
> Top one yesterday, bottom this morning..
> Almost positve? Or positive?
> X
> 
> Almost there :thumbup:Click to expand...

I agree with Lillian, getting close


----------



## mommyof2peas

Answer opk and ic opk. Same pee. Still quite a difference. Pretty sure this one is positive though. Another temp rise today though. Still so confused. We are taking tonight off since we've gone three in a row, then back at it tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







2015-04-12 08.44.53.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cnswilliams

mommyof2peas said:


> Answer opk and ic opk. Same pee. Still quite a difference. Pretty sure this one is positive though. Another temp rise today though. Still so confused. We are taking tonight off since we've gone three in a row, then back at it tomorrow.

Cd 17 is definitely positive! :-D. Maybe you'll get a dip in the morning followed by a spike the following day? Your temp sure looked high! I'm gonna see if I can look at your previous months too!

*adding....just looked at your chart and today's temp is about the same as it was when you o'd last month!!! :-D


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Tasha - very close!!! Start the bding-a-thon!

Mommy- I agree, cd17 is positive!!!! Et the eggie!!!!!


----------



## c beary83

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Top one yesterday, bottom this morning..
> Almost positve? Or positive?
> X

Bottom one is nearly there. Have you done another one this evening? I think you'll get a positive very soon x


----------



## c beary83

Here's my opk from today. Getting darker and I got a bit of ewcm today :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150412_180332~2.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mommyof2peas

cnswilliams said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> Answer opk and ic opk. Same pee. Still quite a difference. Pretty sure this one is positive though. Another temp rise today though. Still so confused. We are taking tonight off since we've gone three in a row, then back at it tomorrow.
> 
> Cd 17 is definitely positive! :-D. Maybe you'll get a dip in the morning followed by a spike the following day? Your temp sure looked high! I'm gonna see if I can look at your previous months too!
> 
> *adding....just looked at your chart and today's temp is about the same as it was when you o'd last month!!! :-DClick to expand...

Nice to have someone who obsess over charts with! LOL I like to see where I am, it also helps with timing. Im Oing so much later then last month and its driving me mad. I took out the peak I got since it was only the one test I had from last month. Nothing to really compare it to this month. I'm just going by the Answer test for now. Maybe a later O means stronger egg :D


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

c beary83 said:


> oox_tasha_xoo said:
> 
> 
> Top one yesterday, bottom this morning..
> Almost positve? Or positive?
> X
> 
> Bottom one is nearly there. Have you done another one this evening? I think you'll get a positive very soon xClick to expand...


Tonight is lighter so does that mean this mornings one was positive?


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi everyone :flower:

I got my peak today :happydance: 

Hate the 2ww!


----------



## wantingagirl

Tasha so sorry for your loss! 

Good luck everyone! 

Tash it depends how much liquids you have had? How many times did you test today as you may have missed it? 

I would still test tomorrow and carry on dtd :thumbup:


----------



## wantingagirl

mommyof2peas said:


> Answer opk and ic opk. Same pee. Still quite a difference. Pretty sure this one is positive though. Another temp rise today though. Still so confused. We are taking tonight off since we've gone three in a row, then back at it tomorrow.

This is why I hate opks :dohh: would be lost without my monitor


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Good luck wag!!!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Alrighty...been out of my internet for a few days...let's catch up!



littlemiss84 said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> So I sent off TTC psychic reading requests to Jennyrenny, Brooke7777 and Cheri22. None of them have been "scheduled" yet, but hopefully it won't be too long before I hear back.
> 
> I got a few readings when i was trying for my first. Just looked back on them and Suzy Rayne got the month right for my daughter and was very close with the birth date. She also said that my next baby will be born late 2015, so I will find out in the next few days if she has got that one right too.
> 
> Let us know when they come back!Click to expand...

Got Jennyrenny's back a few days ago!



SilasLove said:


> No good news here - about 1 1/2 ago I started feeling some strong cramps, and I now have LOTS of blood & clotting (sorry tmi) . I have horrendous cramps - can hardly stand up straight. Worse than my usual AF cramps so with yesterdays test & this today you know what I am thinking....
> 
> Surprisingly, I'm okay. I think I had prepared myself well since I have been spotting since Sunday.
> 
> Im hurting - going to take some ibuprofen and lay down & watch some TV. Well, after I make the kids lunch & finish cleaning up. Thank you ladies for sticking with me and letting me obsess over my test yesterday...you're the best!

So sorry, Silas. Was hoping for better news for you!



mommyof2peas said:


> Answer opk and ic opk....what a difference.

Wow! Crazy!



littlemiss84 said:


> 9dpo and I think something is catching my eye. Can anyone see anything or do I just have line eye??
> 
> View attachment 858833
> 
> 
> View attachment 858831

Nope, I see it too!!!

AFM - I grounded myself from the internet for a few days to get my house clean. I neglected it in my POAS, line-analyzing obsessing last week lol.

I peed on another dollar store test yesterday, and it was stark white negative, even 8 hours later. I think either those two faint positive tests were defective, or I had a chemical pregnancy. In 8 more days, I'll be going to do my first insemination for the cycle with my donor, and another one 4 days later. That way, we catch the "normal" ovulation for me, and the "has been ovulating" for me and hope to catch a sticky egg.

Jennyrenny prediction came back for me. She correctly predicted my daughter's birth, down to the day, 3 years in advance. She predicts a December 2015 BFP off a cycle starting in November. She says a boy with an August due date, specific reference to the 18th and 19th.


----------



## cnswilliams

mommyof2peas said:


> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> Answer opk and ic opk. Same pee. Still quite a difference. Pretty sure this one is positive though. Another temp rise today though. Still so confused. We are taking tonight off since we've gone three in a row, then back at it tomorrow.
> 
> Cd 17 is definitely positive! :-D. Maybe you'll get a dip in the morning followed by a spike the following day? Your temp sure looked high! I'm gonna see if I can look at your previous months too!
> 
> *adding....just looked at your chart and today's temp is about the same as it was when you o'd last month!!! :-DClick to expand...
> 
> Nice to have someone who obsess over charts with! LOL I like to see where I am, it also helps with timing. Im Oing so much later then last month and its driving me mad. I took out the peak I got since it was only the one test I had from last month. Nothing to really compare it to this month. I'm just going by the Answer test for now. Maybe a later O means stronger egg :DClick to expand...

Can't wait to see what tomorrows temp says! Here's to hoping!:happydance:


----------



## Lilllian

Yay Wag, Happy TWW!

Littlemiss, any more tests?

I was exhausted yesterday which i see as a good sign but am only 6dpo today so maybe too early to symptom spot. Glad the weekend is over as I hate tham during tww, weekdays go so much quicker :)


----------



## Babylove100

Happy tww wag!!!! Fingers and toes crossed for you!!

I woke up to a ton of ewcm so can't wait for tonight's opk to see what it says!!! :happydance:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Cd15 here and I'm counting myself officially in the 2ww. Cm has changed a bit and the only time I've o'ed after cd15 was on the cycle after my d&c. Yay! Hopefully we'll get lucky and get a little baby out of this very un-ttc cycle :) 

Lillian- hope that tiredness means something for you!!! So exciting, you're so close to testing :)


----------



## Lilllian

Thanks Hoping. Happy TWW!

Will be so nice having symptom spotting company over the next couple weeks with everyone ovulating and starting tww. :thumbup:

I'm not sure when to test :wacko: don't want an early chemical test again but I have no self discipline :dohh:

I also have so many tests waiting now- from last cycle-I keep finding tests everywhere- like a proper addict! will be first time using the cheapies but I love the cheap opks so I think this could be a new addiction for me! oh jeez!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Hahaha Lillian, I feel your pain! I ordered 30 more ic ones as I was running 'low' from previous cycles (I had about 11 left!!!!). So I've got about 40ics, 4 superdrugs, 3 frers, 2 cb digis and 3 cb digis with weeks estimator!!! (The 2 cb digis were given to me as part of the cb trial I did). So I can safely say I can test this cycle :)

I know what you mean about early testing and chemicals. Everyone is different and ultimately you'll have to decide what's best for you but the way I see it is, as painful as they are I'd rather know if I'm having chemicals because if I have three in a row that's indicating s problem and I can talk to my GP about it and get it checked. If I don't know if I'm having chemicals I might not know there is a problem until I'm further along ttc and s no bfp, and then when they start testing they'll start with the usual 'you can't get pregnant' tests rather than the 'you get pregnant but don't implant properly' tests if that makes sense? 

I know others feel differently but I thought I'd give you another PoV to think about :)

(Plus... I'm rubbish at holding out!!!!! Lol)


----------



## c beary83

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> c beary83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oox_tasha_xoo said:
> 
> 
> Top one yesterday, bottom this morning..
> Almost positve? Or positive?
> X
> 
> Bottom one is nearly there. Have you done another one this evening? I think you'll get a positive very soon xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Tonight is lighter so does that mean this mornings one was positive?Click to expand...

Hi Tasha - I'm not sure - it could be. Or it could be like wag said and it was too diluted. I hate opks especially the ic. The only way to know for sure is to temp.

I'd keep testing and :sex: anyway. Good luck!


----------



## Lilllian

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Hahaha Lillian, I feel your pain! I ordered 30 more ic ones as I was running 'low' from previous cycles (I had about 11 left!!!!). So I've got about 40ics, 4 superdrugs, 3 frers, 2 cb digis and 3 cb digis with weeks estimator!!! (The 2 cb digis were given to me as part of the cb trial I did). So I can safely say I can test this cycle :)
> 
> I know what you mean about early testing and chemicals. Everyone is different and ultimately you'll have to decide what's best for you but the way I see it is, as painful as they are I'd rather know if I'm having chemicals because if I have three in a row that's indicating s problem and I can talk to my GP about it and get it checked. If I don't know if I'm having chemicals I might not know there is a problem until I'm further along ttc and s no bfp, and then when they start testing they'll start with the usual 'you can't get pregnant' tests rather than the 'you get pregnant but don't implant properly' tests if that makes sense?
> 
> I know others feel differently but I thought I'd give you another PoV to think about :)
> 
> (Plus... I'm rubbish at holding out!!!!! Lol)

Thanks Hoping :flower: I totally agree on that and I was also thinking the same but my doctor was a bit dismissive of chemicals and said they didn't really mean anything in terms of having problems, just bad luck? I don't know what to think anymore. She didn't seem to hear that i had a short LP or think I could get help unless I had been further along. I wish i had seen another doctor now but I feel a bit silly going back. 

I keep trying to convince myself that I didn't have a chemical last month but unless my LP extended by 3 days and I was totally seeing things on the tests, then I am not sure? I would rather it hadn't been of course but I think burying my head in the sand makes me feel a bit better :dohh: I would rather have a BFN this month than another chemical as it will seem a bit scary then. 4 in a row? I'm not sure if to give up trying after that?

Anyway, don't want to bring the morning down for everyone so, yay for testing soon :happydance:....I will crack by Thursday, I know it :wacko: but I will enjoy doing the cheapies. bit scared of FRERs now :dohh:


----------



## littlemiss84

I don't think I see anything today, maybe a shadow on the IC. I had a few tiny bits of pink cm yesterday so hopefully is IB and not AF coming early.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

I tested yesterday morning and lunch time, and last night, the morning and lunch time ones were the darkest, evening was light again, just about to test this morning but as it stands I think I ovulated yesterday morning xx


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

I see something on the ic xx


----------



## Lilllian

littlemiss84 said:


> I don't think I see anything today, maybe a shadow on the IC. I had a few tiny bits of pink cm yesterday so hopefully is IB and not AF coming early.
> 
> View attachment 859115

Not sure on this as it is hard to see them. Maybe take an individual pic of each?


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Ok so it's got darker today, thinking il have a positive tonight? X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Babylove100

Looking good tasha! Fx for your next test!!

I wish I'd bought some opks to work! After all the ewcm I just wanna test now! Maybe I'll grab some at lunch from boots....


----------



## littlemiss84

Lilllian said:


> littlemiss84 said:
> 
> 
> I don't think I see anything today, maybe a shadow on the IC. I had a few tiny bits of pink cm yesterday so hopefully is IB and not AF coming early.
> 
> View attachment 859115
> 
> 
> Not sure on this as it is hard to see them. Maybe take an individual pic of each?Click to expand...

Photos aren't great, I was running late for work this morning so didn't get a chance to look at the tests properly


----------



## Babylove100

Littlemiss, not sure I can see anything yet but keeping my fx for you!!


----------



## littlemiss84

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Ok so it's got darker today, thinking il have a positive tonight? X

Its getting there, I would say it would be positive by tonight! Good Luck!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Complete time, darker again, so I think positive tonight :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Lilllian

littlemiss, I think something is catching my eye on the frer but it could be the ident line? keep testing tomorrow xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Littlemiss, i feel like something is catching my eye hun, good luck! 
Tasha, that should be positive later! Have fun. Xxx


----------



## mummy3ds

Hi everyone,
I am CD17, 7DPO and have had a stomach bug for 2 days so really think my body is not going to be that hospitable :(
I have had a huge increase in water CM but that is about all I can say.
Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Baby love yay! :happydance:

Tasha defo close! 

Hoping that does make sense! I won't be testing early tho or I will try not to me and Emma are gonna try and wait it out til af due date see how that goes :haha:

Lillian :hugs: good luck Hun! 

Everyone else sorry if I missed anyone doing this all by memory and hope everyone is well! We may seriously consider ntnp in a few months xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Littlemiss I can't see anything but I'm crap at seeing them x


----------



## mommyof2peas

Another positive opk. Temp went down slightly not Up. Not really sure if I'm going to ovulate this month.
 



Attached Files:







2015-04-13 07.39.41.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lost7

Good luck everyone!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Im hoping not to test early either, not got any tests in the house! Xxx


----------



## c beary83

mommyof2peas said:


> Another positive opk. Temp went down slightly not Up. Not really sure if I'm going to ovulate this month.

Hi mommy of 2 peas. Your chart looks like you ovulated on cd15 - did you get a positive on that day? CD 16 looks pretty positive to me and I think it's normal to get a few days of positive after the initial peak.

The temp drop is normal - I usually get it on 2\3dpo - think it's called a fallback rise.

Either way it looks like you've got it covered :thumbup:

How are you finding clomid? Think I'll be on that next month


----------



## c beary83

xxmyheartxx said:


> Im hoping not to test early either, not got any tests in the house! Xxx

My pack of 50 arrived today:dohh:


----------



## c beary83

My opk is getting darker. Think it'll be positive tomorrow:happydance:

We're going to start :sex: tonight and do Wednesday and Friday so should have it covered hopefully
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150413_173326~2.jpg
File size: 6.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## emma4g63

Yeayyy cbeary for ovulation time :))


Guys tmi and weird q but how can u te diff between ewcm and sperm...today iv been very wet tmi and i we did the deed last night but it does norm come out in mornin etc but all day and loads of it !!


----------



## c beary83

Yeah I've had that before Emma - it's pretty gross. I can never tell the difference:wacko:


----------



## mommyof2peas

c beary83 said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> Another positive opk. Temp went down slightly not Up. Not really sure if I'm going to ovulate this month.
> 
> Hi mommy of 2 peas. Your chart looks like you ovulated on cd15 - did you get a positive on that day? CD 16 looks pretty positive to me and I think it's normal to get a few days of positive after the initial peak.Click to expand...

I got a peak on the cbe digital opk. But I only had one test left over from last month. So I took it out. The ic was negative that day. Also the answer opk was negative cd 16 but went positive Cd 17. Guess I'll keep bedding and hope for the best lol


----------



## emma4g63

c beary83 said:


> Yeah I've had that before Emma - it's pretty gross. I can never tell the difference:wacko:

lol it is gross!!! haha i have no idea just did a cheapie opk just incase and nothing ...i had my first high on monitor this am


----------



## c beary83

How does the monitor work? I've never used one before


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Emma! I've had this question before and I saw a post on a ttc page. Basically, ewcm is stretchy and sperm breaks as soon as you pull your fingers apart. There were more but can't remember them. Will have a look and repost. (One was clear and one was cloudy, think ewcm is clear but can't be 100% sure!). And also, sperm smells of ammonia and ewcm doesn't


----------



## Babylove100

Pants, think I'm a way off any O'ing yet. Just took a hot to check still negative and its a faint bfp again. Seriously, I'm so over this now I just want to move on! It's been 17days and I was so sure they were bfn the other day. :-(


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Ok, found it!

- Ewcm is stretchy and sperm is not and will break immediately when you pull it between your fingers.

- ewcm is clear and sperm is cloudy 

-ewcm will form a ball in water. If you let it fall in the toilet it will form a ball and sink to the bottom. Sperm absorbs the water 

-if you put it on toilet paper, ewcm won't get absorbed, sperm will 

-sperm smells like bleach

Hope this helps!


----------



## cnswilliams

wantingagirl said:


> Hi everyone :flower:
> 
> I got my peak today :happydance:
> 
> Hate the 2ww!




Hoping girl 2 said:


> Cd15 here and I'm counting myself officially in the 2ww. Cm has changed a bit and the only time I've o'ed after cd15 was on the cycle after my d&c. Yay! Hopefully we'll get lucky and get a little baby out of this very un-ttc cycle :)
> 
> Lillian- hope that tiredness means something for you!!! So exciting, you're so close to testing :)




c beary83 said:


> My opk is getting darker. Think it'll be positive tomorrow:happydance:
> 
> We're going to start :sex: tonight and do Wednesday and Friday so should have it covered hopefully


I got my positive OPK today (it's early!) So we will be so close together!!!!!! Posting a picture of my opk 





emma4g63 said:


> Yeayyy cbeary for ovulation time :))
> 
> 
> Guys tmi and weird q but how can u te diff between ewcm and sperm...today iv been very wet tmi and i we did the deed last night but it does norm come out in mornin etc but all day and loads of it !!

I haven't tried it so I don't know how well it works, but I have read that cervical mucus sinks and semen floats? I have had that happen to me before as well, it can be very confusing!
 



Attached Files:







20150413_143954-1.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cnswilliams

Babylove100 said:


> Pants, think I'm a way off any O'ing yet. Just took a hot to check still negative and its a faint bfp again. Seriously, I'm so over this now I just want to move on! It's been 17days and I was so sure they were bfn the other day. :-(

Sorry babylove, I can't imagine how stressful it is to have it drag out like this :-(


----------



## emma4g63

sorry for it draggin babylove its sooo hard to want it over and be able to move on.... mine went negative 2 week after my d and c...i hadnt tested before that but no faint line or anything.... hope it happens soon for you if not go to the docs just incase hun but i really hope you ov soon!!

yeyyy to all pos ov sticks...lovely and strong !!! cnswilliams XX

happy tww


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi everyone :flower:

Will reply individually later. So I'm 1dpo today I'm trying to stay away from bnb as much as I can this month as I've been so laid back this cycle I'm sure it won't be the same if my AF comes but as you know I've been struggling lately with my loss but I will come in on this thread at least once daily :thumbup: I need to not obsess and think about it all the time and test early then next month I will be back to normal. I will see how ur goes no doubt this may only last a few days :haha: 

Xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Im trying to do the same hun, hubby has already commented how much calmer ive being this cycle, though im doubting that er didn't bd enough, am keeping everything crossed for everyone xxx


----------



## littlemiss84

BFN today at 11dpo so I think I'm out. AF should be here tomorrow!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Little miss, are you sure there is nothing on the frer? I kind of see a faint line if I zoom...


----------



## Lilllian

Littlemiss, something is catching my eye on both ;)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Little miss I see lines on both xxx


----------



## littlemiss84

I think I've been seeing something for about 3 days now but its not getting any darker. 
I don't know whats going on!! I've had pink tinged cm for 3 days and temps are still up. Although I don't sleep very well and don't temp at the same time so this could be wrong.


----------



## Babylove100

I see something on both too littlemiss!!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Little miss I see something on both xx


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

About time :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Yay, tasha!!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## Lilllian

no attachment


----------



## Lilllian

I am def crazy -7 dpo and testing :wacko: my kids were napping and I just kept thinking about the new ic tests i had never tried before sitting there waiting for me :wacko:....

any IC experts? 2 different tests.
 



Attached Files:







7dpoic.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 20









7dpox2.jpg
File size: 7.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## wantingagirl

Tash whoop whoop! 

Babylove I think I was 5 weeks before my test showed negative :( but I had complications I'm hoping it's soon! 

18 days with my natrual miscarriage before I ovulated. 

After my d&c I didn't even ovulate til the following cycle 

Lillian :haha: I can't tell I think I maybe have line eye but is that even possible yet? 

Little miss I don't see anything but I'm poor at it and things always look,different in real life. 

Myheart I'm so much more relaxed this time but I think I'm out too lol I've bed pm then am and don't think 10 hours is enough sperm build up time. 

Anyone I haven't added yet? 

Xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

I was hoping my sister would cancel sat night but I'm having a night out and not sure what to do :shrug: they will know defo weird me not drinking I will be 5dpo then any ideas


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Can you order virgins?


----------



## wantingagirl

Whoever asked about the monitor it detects extra fertile days that an opk doesn't you pop in a test stick when it asks and gives you low high and peak days. I have the new one you can also test for pregnancy on it old one doesn't.


----------



## wantingagirl

BrandiCanucks said:


> Can you order virgins?

Nope I live on an island and it's very difficult as places so small and it's never me that goes up and can't tell her as no one knows I miscarried let alone I'm TTC. Typical it's not in first part of cycle :dohh:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

You're on antibiotics and can't drink?


----------



## mommyof2peas

wantingagirl said:


> Tash whoop whoop!
> 
> Babylove I think I was 5 weeks before my test showed negative :( but I had complications I'm hoping it's soon!
> 
> 18 days with my natrual miscarriage before I ovulated.
> 
> After my d&c I didn't even ovulate til the following cycle
> 
> Lillian :haha: I can't tell I think I maybe have line eye but is that even possible yet?
> 
> Little miss I don't see anything but I'm poor at it and things always look,different in real life.
> 
> Myheart I'm so much more relaxed this time but I think I'm out too lol I've bed pm then am and don't think 10 hours is enough sperm build up time.
> 
> Anyone I haven't added yet?
> 
> Xxx


Im not on the front page. Ill the 25th


----------



## littlemiss84

Lillian I think I see something too! fx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Temp shot up this morning :) With the cramps I had yesterday and the positive OPK I would wager I ovulated yesterday. So thats 3 days of lead up, nothing on the day I ovulated then bed day after. I think Im pretty covered :D


----------



## Lilllian

Ha ha WAG - i know, pretty mental. But I could be 8dpo as I got a +opk two days.. frer 

over to the left sideish?
 



Attached Files:







7dpo frer.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Lilllian

wantingagirl said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> Can you order virgins?
> 
> Nope I live on an island and it's very difficult as places so small and it's never me that goes up and can't tell her as no one knows I miscarried let alone I'm TTC. Typical it's not in first part of cycle :dohh:Click to expand...

Just fake it? I did and no-one noticed- order a bottle of beer and just pretend to drink it? go to the toilet now and again with it and tip some down? worked for me :winkwink:


----------



## emma4g63

Yeyyy testing lillian im not too sure i see anythin jus yet but im on my phone ....im keepin everything crossed for u :) except my legs of course!! 

Cd13 or 14 for me jus did an opk..??

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150414_155853_zpsejabnnpa.jpg

What do u think ?? High on monitor this am


----------



## TeacherLynn

wantingagirl said:


> Tash whoop whoop!
> 
> Babylove I think I was 5 weeks before my test showed negative :( but I had complications I'm hoping it's soon!
> 
> 18 days with my natrual miscarriage before I ovulated.
> 
> After my d&c I didn't even ovulate til the following cycle
> 
> Lillian :haha: I can't tell I think I maybe have line eye but is that even possible yet?
> 
> Little miss I don't see anything but I'm poor at it and things always look,different in real life.
> 
> Myheart I'm so much more relaxed this time but I think I'm out too lol I've bed pm then am and don't think 10 hours is enough sperm build up time.
> 
> Anyone I haven't added yet?
> 
> Xxx

I haven't been added. I will hopefully be testing on the 25th if AF doesn't show up. :)


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

I'd say your getting close Emma that's quite dark! Xx


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

I'm not on the front page yet, il be testing 25th I think x


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

This afternoons opk :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## c beary83

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> This afternoons opk :)

Yay :happydance: that's definitely a positive!!! Good luck


----------



## c beary83

My opk has gone lighter now? :wacko:

Not sure what's happened but we're gonna stick with the Wednesday and Friday :sex:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150414_182744~2.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## c beary83

wantingagirl said:


> Whoever asked about the monitor it detects extra fertile days that an opk doesn't you pop in a test stick when it asks and gives you low high and peak days. I have the new one you can also test for pregnancy on it old one doesn't.

Thanks - it was me who asked :winkwink:


----------



## emma4g63

Def pos tasha :)..

Cbeary think uv def ov then :)) tww yeyyyy


----------



## Babylove100

Yay tasha!!! Happy :sex:

I'm just frustrated as I had the bfn on Saturday so it's annoying to get a bfp again 2 days later! Pah. I just need to accept that my body is so out of whack I guess!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Tasha - lovely positive! Enjoy the bding!

Cbeary - I also think you love already ovulated. Fx you caught the egg! 

Baby love, that is very frustrating. Have you kept testing? They're not getting darker are they? I'm just wondering if it's possible at all it s a new pregnancy?


----------



## Babylove100

Today's was darker than yesterday's but for it to be a new bfp I'd have had to have ovulated on day 8-10 after the mmc I just can't see how that's possible! I've had a permanent headache wondering what's going on :wacko:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Baby love, I wouldn't rule it out... Keep testing and if tomorrow's is darker I'd request some blood work. Fx it is a new pregnancy and you've got a sticky rainbow snuggling into your belly!!! :)


----------



## cnswilliams

wantingagirl said:


> I was hoping my sister would cancel sat night but I'm having a night out and not sure what to do :shrug: they will know defo weird me not drinking I will be 5dpo then any ideas

So I'm not saying go get lit but I got plastered a week before I found out that I was pregnant with number 1 and freaked out! I don't drink often but it was our anniversary and we just had a little too much fun! Lol. The doc said that drinking that early has absolutely no effect on the baby because there is a yolk sac. a drink or two to keep the questions away, I would think, is it going to hurt


----------



## cnswilliams

For the first time since I have been using opks after mc I got a single day positive (as opposed to 6-8). Anyone think this could be a good sign of first normal cycle since MC? Maybe better chance of bfp this month?
 



Attached Files:







20150414_142702-1-1-1.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Cnswilliams, definitely a good sign!!! Fx it brings you your sticky rainbow!!


----------



## cnswilliams

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Cnswilliams, definitely a good sign!!! Fx it brings you your sticky rainbow!!

Thank you!!! I feel so excited right now!!!!! I sure hope this is a good sign!!! Guess now that opk is out of the way my next o session will be monitering for that temp spike that confirms. What a great birthday present for hubby if I get :bfp:! I hope we all get :bfp: this month! It would be AWESOME if the next thread opened for us by wanting was "crazy first trimester testers"! I don't know about y'all but I love taking hpts in early pregnancy! Sso exciting to see that :bfp: over and over again. Especially after all this mess we have all had to go through to get there!


----------



## Lilllian

Yay Cnswilliams - Excited for you :happydance: 

Happy TWW to you and I totally agree, would be so nice to all get some good news this month! :flower:


----------



## Lilllian

Cbeary and Tasha - Happy TWW to you both too :thumbup:


----------



## c beary83

Thanks guys but I'm not 100% convinced I've ovulated. Although I did have some spotting today so I could have...

I do usually ovulate on cd12 but thought it would be messed up because of the miscarriage. Also I definitely get one day of positive opk - unless it was a really short surge and I missed it???

I guess I'll know tomorrow if my temp goes up or I get a positive opk...


----------



## c beary83

wantingagirl said:


> I was hoping my sister would cancel sat night but I'm having a night out and not sure what to do :shrug: they will know defo weird me not drinking I will be 5dpo then any ideas

I would have a few drinks. At 5dpo you won't have even implanted so I would think it's fine.

If you don't want to, you could always say you're on vodka and cokes and just have the coke :winkwink:


----------



## c beary83

Babylove100 said:


> Today's was darker than yesterday's but for it to be a new bfp I'd have had to have ovulated on day 8-10 after the mmc I just can't see how that's possible! I've had a permanent headache wondering what's going on :wacko:

Hope it's a new :bfp: for you :happydance:


----------



## c beary83

cnswilliams said:


> For the first time since I have been using opks after mc I got a single day positive (as opposed to 6-8). Anyone think this could be a good sign of first normal cycle since MC? Maybe better chance of bfp this month?

Fingers crossed its a good sign :dust:


----------



## cnswilliams

c beary83 said:


> Thanks guys but I'm not 100% convinced I've ovulated. Although I did have some spotting today so I could have...
> 
> I do usually ovulate on cd12 but thought it would be messed up because of the miscarriage. Also I definitely get one day of positive opk - unless it was a really short surge and I missed it???
> 
> I guess I'll know tomorrow if my temp goes up or I get a positive opk...

Do you chart your temps? Can we have a peak at your chart?


----------



## c beary83

Does anyone know how you can reply to multiple posts in same reply? I feel like I'm clogging up the thread at the moment:dohh:


----------



## cnswilliams

c beary83 said:


> Does anyone know how you can reply to multiple posts in same reply? I feel like I'm clogging up the thread at the moment:dohh:

I just figured that out the other day! You just hit multi-quote and all the ones that you want to quote or reply to and then when you've selected all of them just hit reply on the last one and it pulls them all up


----------



## c beary83

cnswilliams said:


> c beary83 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys but I'm not 100% convinced I've ovulated. Although I did have some spotting today so I could have...
> 
> I do usually ovulate on cd12 but thought it would be messed up because of the miscarriage. Also I definitely get one day of positive opk - unless it was a really short surge and I missed it???
> 
> I guess I'll know tomorrow if my temp goes up or I get a positive opk...
> 
> Do you chart your temps? Can we have a peak at your chart?Click to expand...

Yeah - I've not been very good at taking my temps though. I'll try and paste it.


----------



## c beary83

cnswilliams said:


> c beary83 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how you can reply to multiple posts in same reply? I feel like I'm clogging up the thread at the moment:dohh:
> 
> I just figured that out the other day! You just hit multi-quote and all the ones that you want to quote or reply to and then when you've selected all of them just hit reply on the last one and it pulls them all upClick to expand...

Oh yeah - just seen that button :dohh:


----------



## c beary83

Did it work?


----------



## c beary83

I'll try and attach
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module.png
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hoping girl 2

c beary83 said:


> I'll try and attach

Id say that probably shows ovulation!!! Post your chart with tomorrow's temp too and that should make it clearer.... But I think it looks like you did!!


----------



## cnswilliams

c beary83 said:


> I'll try and attach

I am not a chart expert I just love trying to act like I am but if I were to guess, I would say you haven't or did today. Now hoping and myself will be obsessing over your chart waiting to see! Lol Since she can't obsess over her own at the moment! Lol


----------



## mommyof2peas

I would say not yet. But it is typical to have a temp drop the day you Ovulate or right before. I think tomorrow you'll know for sure :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Anyone try pineapple in the TWW? Ive been reading and I guess it acts kinda like a blood thinner (like baby aspirin) but naturally. Its said to help your egg implant. But you have to eat the core because thats where all the good stuff is (you can eat the flesh too ) from 1dpo -5 dpo. I just happened to have one so I thought I would give it a shot


----------



## cnswilliams

mommyof2peas said:


> Anyone try pineapple in the TWW? Ive been reading and I guess it acts kinda like a blood thinner (like baby aspirin) but naturally. Its said to help your egg implant. But you have to eat the core because thats where all the good stuff is (you can eat the flesh too ) from 1dpo -5 dpo. I just happened to have one so I thought I would give it a shot

Doesn't hurt to try!!! I'm gonna try it! I think I would have to throw the core in a smoothie though, doesn't sound yummy :shrug:


----------



## Babylove100

Yay my ic was almost a bfn again today and my opk was a little darker so fx this is finally it and I'm starting to get my surge! I'm cd 18 today and it would be lovely to get a pos opk by the weekend! But I'm trying not to stress about it either way what will be will be as they say!!


----------



## bluefish1980

mommyof2peas said:


> Anyone try pineapple in the TWW? Ive been reading and I guess it acts kinda like a blood thinner (like baby aspirin) but naturally. Its said to help your egg implant. But you have to eat the core because thats where all the good stuff is (you can eat the flesh too ) from 1dpo -5 dpo. I just happened to have one so I thought I would give it a shot

I've done it before as I read about really good success rates. It didn't work for me sadly, but it was alright to eat as long as the pineapple is ripe enough. I cored mine, divided it.into 5 pieces and just ate one piece a day.


----------



## c beary83

mommyof2peas said:


> I would say not yet. But it is typical to have a temp drop the day you Ovulate or right before. I think tomorrow you'll know for sure :)

I've done this too - it didn't work for me but it tastes lovely


----------



## c beary83

Well I got a big temp drop today so hopefully it means ovulation today and I missed my surge yesterday or a positive opk tonight and ovulation tomorrow. Either way we'll :sex: tonight so should hopefully have it covered:winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module (1).png
File size: 10 KB
Views: 0


----------



## c beary83

Babylove100 said:


> Yay my ic was almost a bfn again today and my opk was a little darker so fx this is finally it and I'm starting to get my surge! I'm cd 18 today and it would be lovely to get a pos opk by the weekend! But I'm trying not to stress about it either way what will be will be as they say!!

Yay :happydance: getting closer :thumbup:


----------



## c beary83

Gosh I never realized ovulation time was almost as exciting as testing time:haha:


----------



## Babylove100

Oooooh my ewcm has picked up ALOT today!! Fx!!!


----------



## Lilllian

Yay, not long now Babylove :thumbup: I usually get 4/5 days of it before I Ovulate.


----------



## Babylove100

Yeah I think I usually get a few days worth so really hoping this means I could maybe O over the weekend!! My opk was a little darker this morning too so that's a good sign. I'm not 100% sure we'll "try" this cycle but I just want to keep a track of what's happening. We're certainly not "not trying" though that's for sure!!


----------



## littlemiss84

:witch: Im out, moving onto May!

Good luck to everyone, I hope you all get you BFP this month
:dust:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

littlemiss84 said:


> :witch: Im out, moving onto May!
> 
> Good luck to everyone, I hope you all get you BFP this month
> :dust:

I'm so sorry! Those tests looked promising. Fx for May!


----------



## Babylove100

So sorry littlemiss! Good luck for May!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

littlemiss84 said:


> :witch: Im out, moving onto May!
> 
> Good luck to everyone, I hope you all get you BFP this month
> :dust:

Sorry hun xxx


----------



## Lilllian

Sorry littlemiss :hugs:


----------



## emma4g63

Sorry lil miss fx nxt cycle hun xx


----------



## Jean40

Ok, I can officially join a testing thread again! I had IUI yesterday, I'll be testing out my trigger shot and hopefully get my first real BFP by the end of the month. Here's hoping at least one of the 3 follies gets fertilized and snuggles in real tight in a good spot. 

So, we can say testing on April 28, but the papers I got from RE about the trigger say it can make AF come late, so might be a couple days later.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Jean40 said:


> Ok, I can officially join a testing thread again! I had IUI yesterday, I'll be testing out my trigger shot and hopefully get my first real BFP by the end of the month. Here's hoping at least one of the 3 follies gets fertilized and snuggles in real tight in a good spot.
> 
> So, we can say testing on April 28, but the papers I got from RE about the trigger say it can make AF come late, so might be a couple days later.


Oh how exciting!!!! Best of luck to you!!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Cbeary defo see want temp does tomorrow I will beable to tell then I've been temping for years :haha:

Littlemiss so sorry. Will you be rejoining us when we open a new thread? :hugs:

Babylove yay glad it's getting lighter again it's so frustrating but really hope you ovulate soon 

Xxx


----------



## littlemiss84

wantingagirl said:


> Cbeary defo see want temp does tomorrow I will beable to tell then I've been temping for years :haha:
> 
> Littlemiss so sorry. Will you be rejoining us when we open a new thread? :hugs:
> 
> Babylove yay glad it's getting lighter again it's so frustrating but really hope you ovulate soon
> 
> Xxx

Yes I will join the new thread. I will stick around in this one to see how everyone is getting on.


----------



## wantingagirl

littlemiss84 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Cbeary defo see want temp does tomorrow I will beable to tell then I've been temping for years :haha:
> 
> Littlemiss so sorry. Will you be rejoining us when we open a new thread? :hugs:
> 
> Babylove yay glad it's getting lighter again it's so frustrating but really hope you ovulate soon
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Yes I will join the new thread. I will stick around in this one to see how everyone is getting on.Click to expand...

Good Hun I hope next cycle is your one and hope the witch isn't being nasty. I don't think I could join a new thread lol xx


----------



## emma4g63

fx for the ewcm babylove!!

how is everyone doing???

cnswillaims hope this is a normal cycle for you hun... really is confusing when things mess our bodies up like losses :(

im cd15 today or cd14.. nothing much yet..Dtd every other day just incase... monitor still high AM and opk clear neg tonight so rubbish !!!

getting bored now lol!!! hoping i ov on cd18 again cmon not far away!!


----------



## mummy3ds

Not much to report here, still got backache, tired and hungry so nothing unusual lol
9DPO and still 10 days until AF is due, I seem to have a long LP x


----------



## c beary83

My opk is looking good today - do you think positive or nearly there?

I'm sure I felt something on my right side today and had spotting. If it was ovulation, how the eggy lasts till :sex: tonight:winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150415_180251~2.jpg
File size: 4.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Cbeary, that's close enough! You'll get a clear positive in a few hours I'd say :) Go catch the egg!!

Not much to report myself either. Felt lots of twinges yesterday so I don't know if I ended up ovulating yesterday in the end? But it would've been cd16 which would be very late for me. Plus, my cervix closed up and I've had school glue cm for at least a couple of days now, so doing they were o pains. I also never get o pains so don't know what's going on.

So frustrating not knowing how many dpo I am! If it was a bit further down the line I would've gotten a bit excited about the twinges but don't think it's implantation. Shame as I never get ewcm so my only indication this month that I was ovulating was my cervix was a bit more open... We shall see. 

Dh had his sperm analysis yesterday? Waiting for results on Friday. And I have my cd21 hormone test on Monday...

And we're moving a week on Friday!! Six bedroom house so need to get a move on getting pregnant with my second and third baby! lol


----------



## c beary83

littlemiss84 said:


> :witch: Im out, moving onto May!
> 
> Good luck to everyone, I hope you all get you BFP this month
> :dust:

Sorry little miss:hugs:



Jean40 said:


> Ok, I can officially join a testing thread again! I had IUI yesterday, I'll be testing out my trigger shot and hopefully get my first real BFP by the end of the month. Here's hoping at least one of the 3 follies gets fertilized and snuggles in real tight in a good spot.
> 
> So, we can say testing on April 28, but the papers I got from RE about the trigger say it can make AF come late, so might be a couple days later.

Good luck Jean!



emma4g63 said:


> fx for the ewcm babylove!!
> 
> how is everyone doing???
> 
> cnswillaims hope this is a normal cycle for you hun... really is confusing when things mess our bodies up like losses :(
> 
> im cd15 today or cd14.. nothing much yet..Dtd every other day just incase... monitor still high AM and opk clear neg tonight so rubbish !!!
> 
> getting bored now lol!!! hoping i ov on cd18 again cmon not far away!!

Come on ovulation!!!


----------



## c beary83

Yay I did it :happydance: multi quote :winkwink:


----------



## c beary83

Looking better after an hour. I'm going to call it positive and :sex: tonight and tomorrow instead of tonight and Friday :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150415_183700~2.jpg
File size: 5.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## xxmyheartxx

c beary83 said:


> Looking better after an hour. I'm going to call it positive and :sex: tonight and tomorrow instead of tonight and Friday :happydance:

Definitely positive hun, go get eggy!xxx


----------



## emma4g63

cbeary lol well done on the pos ovulation and the multi qoute !!! ;)


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

c beary83 said:


> Looking better after an hour. I'm going to call it positive and :sex: tonight and tomorrow instead of tonight and Friday :happydance:

Mine was even darker today so I say u still got another day Hun xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 4.7 KB
Views: 56


----------



## cnswilliams

littlemiss84 said:


> :witch: Im out, moving onto May!
> 
> Good luck to everyone, I hope you all get you BFP this month
> :dust:

So sorry she came :'(



c beary83 said:


> Yay I did it :happydance: multi quote :winkwink:

Lol, congratulations! 



c beary83 said:


> Looking better after an hour. I'm going to call it positive and :sex: tonight and tomorrow instead of tonight and Friday :happydance:

Good luck! :-D


----------



## mummy3ds

Good morning
I've woken up feeling sick and hungry this morning, fxd x


----------



## Lilllian

Loving all the +opks :happydance:

mummy, sounds very promising on your symptoms :thumbup:. 

I have a bit of heartburn and had AF type feelings yesterday and was mega moody but that could all be pms :wacko:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

mummy3ds said:


> Good morning
> I've woken up feeling sick and hungry this morning, fxd x

Sounds promising :D good luck 



Lilllian said:


> Loving all the +opks :happydance:
> 
> mummy, sounds very promising on your symptoms :thumbup:.
> 
> I have a bit of heartburn and had AF type feelings yesterday and was mega moody but that could all be pms :wacko:

You taking another frer soon Hun?


----------



## Lilllian

Here is my latest frer and tweak of it. I do see something but I did see the same kind of thing last month, so not sure if I am line crazy!!!...
 



Attached Files:







frer9dpo.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 14









frer9dpotwk2.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## cnswilliams

I think waiting for ovulation is just as nerve wrecking as the TWW! Who wants to make guesses at my chart????


----------



## Hoping girl 2

cnswilliams said:


> I think waiting for ovulation is just as nerve wrecking as the TWW! Who wants to make guesses at my chart????

I still think you could've o'ed on cd 13 :)


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Ladies, I'm gutted :( My husband got his sperm analysis results, they're not great :( low count and 97% abnormal morphology. Guess that explains the mcs :( 

Hopefully the doctor can help improve this but looks like my son might end up being the only one I'll have :( Devastated..


----------



## cnswilliams

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Ladies, I'm gutted :( My husband got his sperm analysis results, they're not great :( low count and 97% abnormal morphology. Guess that explains the mcs :(
> 
> Hopefully the doctor can help improve this but looks like my son might end up being the only one I'll have :( Devastated..

 I'm so sorry :cry: Can they isolate the 3% that is healthy and do insemination? That probably costs a lot of $$$ though. Maybe you can just inactively continue ttc and just wait for the baby that sticks? It happened once, it can happen again! Sorry, I know inhave no comforting words. Hugs Momma!:hugs:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I'll definitely look into insemination. Can't believe it still :(


----------



## cnswilliams

Hoping girl 2 said:


> I'll definitely look into insemination. Can't believe it still :(

So sorry! I wish I had something to say that would comfort you, I can't even imagine how you are feeling right now :( All is not lost, there is still hope, there are just more obstacles to over come to get there. I feel confident you will still get your #2!:hugs:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Oh hun, im so sorry, has the Dr said what can be done to help? Sorry if thats a daft question xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Not a daft question at all... Test was done privately so no doctor consultation. He's having a repeat next week and he's booked a Dr appt to see what they say...


----------



## Babylove100

Ah so sorry Hoping. Fx you can get something figured out :hugs:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Lilllian said:


> Here is my latest frer and tweak of it. I do see something but I did see the same kind of thing last month, so not sure if I am line crazy!!!...

The tweak looks really good! Fingers crossed x


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Ladies, I'm gutted :( My husband got his sperm analysis results, they're not great :( low count and 97% abnormal morphology. Guess that explains the mcs :(
> 
> Hopefully the doctor can help improve this but looks like my son might end up being the only one I'll have :( Devastated..

So sorry Hun, x


----------



## c beary83

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Ladies, I'm gutted :( My husband got his sperm analysis results, they're not great :( low count and 97% abnormal morphology. Guess that explains the mcs :(
> 
> Hopefully the doctor can help improve this but looks like my son might end up being the only one I'll have :( Devastated..

So sorry hoping. My hubby has 3% morphology. (It is supposed to be 4% or higher). The specialist didn't seem to think it was that much of a problem.

Did they say how much the count was? If you think about multiplying the count by 3% I bet is still a big number.

Also- my hubby did two different samples over six months and you would be amazed at the difference in numbers. He didn't change his diet or anything and drank the night before both samples (to my disappointment).

There is quite a good thread on here on low morphology. I'll try and find it...


----------



## c beary83

cnswilliams said:


> I think waiting for ovulation is just as nerve wrecking as the TWW! Who wants to make guesses at my chart????

The chart looks like cd13 but you didn't get a positive opk till cd14 so I'm going for cd15. Could the high temp on Monday be skewed for a reason? Did you take it later than normal? Or not feeling well? Temps are so confusing sometimes!

Either way it looks like you're covered!


----------



## c beary83

I got a good opk today.

Wondering whether to :sex: tonight instead of tomorrow?

Technically it was positive yesterday so 12-48 I might miss it if I leave :sex: until tomorrow night?

Can't do both nights
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150416_180541~2.jpg
File size: 5.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## emma4g63

Hopin im so sorry to hear that hun really hope the docs can help xxx hugs hun xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Thank you cbeary, I'm trying to calm myself and stay positive. We managed one healthy, perfect son so I'm going to stay hopeful we can have another.

Total count was 20 million. Only one has to make it so fx... 

He's got another test next week? They told him to come back to confirm results. Don't know if it's standard or they just want to get more money but they did mention that sometimes if you're uncomfortable the sample might not be accurate. Dh did say he felt really self conscious so I don't know. Going to start him on extra supplements too and have asked him to take his phone out of his pocket which apparently affects sperm production...


----------



## c beary83

20 million isn't low - I think low is below 15. And 20 million times 3% is a lot of healthy :spermy:

Here's the thread I saw :https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/problems-trying-conceive/971053-low-morphology-means-nothing.html


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Here are his results... I'll upload normal range on another comment as it won't allow me to upload two photos...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Here are normal ranges..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mummy3ds

I have been taking Maca and COQ10 Enzyme, DH is taking the Maca but may start taking the COQ10 not for any reason other than they help cell health, I have read in men it can help motility so it may be worth looking into 
We need a lovely healthy egg to implant in the right place away from my fibroids so are willing to try anything xx


----------



## c beary83

I got the figure from the NHS website

https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/low-sperm-count/Pages/Introduction.aspx

Up to a fifth of young men find themselves with a low sperm count, defined as fewer than 15 million sperm per millilitre of semen.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

c beary83 said:


> 20 million isn't low - I think low is below 15. And 20 million times 3% is a lot of healthy :spermy:
> 
> Here's the thread I saw :https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/problems-trying-conceive/971053-low-morphology-means-nothing.html

Oh I didn't know that. Since the 'normal' range is like 40million it looks really low. But I suppose 20million is still 20million 

Thank you for the thread!!! Will join now :)




mummy3ds said:


> I have been taking Maca and COQ10 Enzyme, DH is taking the Maca but may start taking the COQ10 not for any reason other than they help cell health, I have read in men it can help motility so it may be worth looking into
> We need a lovely healthy egg to implant in the right place away from my fibroids so are willing to try anything xx

I'm going to start dh on maca definitely and don't know about the q-10 (I take it), will definitely start him on that too :) 


Thank you ladies, you've made a hard day much better....


----------



## c beary83

Hoping girl 2 said:


> c beary83 said:
> 
> 
> 20 million isn't low - I think low is below 15. And 20 million times 3% is a lot of healthy :spermy:
> 
> Here's the thread I saw :https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/problems-trying-conceive/971053-low-morphology-means-nothing.html
> 
> Oh I didn't know that. Since the 'normal' range is like 40million it looks really low. But I suppose 20million is still 20million
> 
> Thank you for the thread!!! Will join now :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy3ds said:
> 
> 
> I have been taking Maca and COQ10 Enzyme, DH is taking the Maca but may start taking the COQ10 not for any reason other than they help cell health, I have read in men it can help motility so it may be worth looking into
> We need a lovely healthy egg to implant in the right place away from my fibroids so are willing to try anything xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm going to start dh on maca definitely and don't know about the q-10 (I take it), will definitely start him on that too :)
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies, you've made a hard day much better....Click to expand...

:hugs:

I know what you mean. We are devastated when we heard, but it does only take one :spermy: :winkwink:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Ok, so all I need to do is improve DH's count... That is much more manageable. In the meantime, I'll try bding every 3 days rather than 2, and start closer to ovulation day... We'll get there!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Cross hairs today. But still not sure if I oed cd 15 or 18. By Temps it could be 15. But by opk and cramps it's 18.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

mommyof2peas said:


> Cross hairs today. But still not sure if I oed cd 15 or 18. By Temps it could be 15. But by opk and cramps it's 18.

Was your first opk on 17? Or did you not test before? (Sorry if you've posted before, thread moves so fast it's hard to keep track!). 

If you had been testing and first positive was on 17, then I'd say you o'ed on 18 especially with your cramps.

Either way, welcome to the dreaded 2ww!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I have ONE OPK in my house right now until my cheapies come in.
The resisting the urge to pee on it and see if it's even remotely close is killing me. I know it's nowhere near, because I'm still 5-9 days away from ovulation.

I hate the WBTTWW


----------



## c beary83

mommyof2peas said:


> Cross hairs today. But still not sure if I oed cd 15 or 18. By Temps it could be 15. But by opk and cramps it's 18.

I agree with ff :thumbup:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hoping girl 2 said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> Cross hairs today. But still not sure if I oed cd 15 or 18. By Temps it could be 15. But by opk and cramps it's 18.
> 
> Was your first opk on 17? Or did you not test before? (Sorry if you've posted before, thread moves so fast it's hard to keep track!).
> 
> If you had been testing and first positive was on 17, then I'd say you o'ed on 18 especially with your cramps.
> 
> Either way, welcome to the dreaded 2ww!!Click to expand...

I took the one digital opk I had left over from the month before at cd15 and got a smiley face. But was still getting very negative opks until cd 17. So that's kinda where my confusion is.



c beary83 said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> Cross hairs today. But still not sure if I oed cd 15 or 18. By Temps it could be 15. But by opk and cramps it's 18.
> 
> I agree with ff :thumbup:Click to expand...

I think so too but just not for sure. I don't normally have this issue. If you look at my charts it's clear when I ovulate. Guess we will know for sure when/if a shows


----------



## bluefish1980

lillian - I can clearly see the line in the first pic and I'm on my phone! Normally I'm rubbish at see lines on pics!
Fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## emma4g63

my monitor still high this moring... just done a cheapie and negative cd17 tommrow ...
could be another 5 days away!! grrrr


----------



## cnswilliams

c beary83 said:


> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> I think waiting for ovulation is just as nerve wrecking as the TWW! Who wants to make guesses at my chart????
> 
> The chart looks like cd13 but you didn't get a positive opk till cd14 so I'm going for cd15. Could the high temp on Monday be skewed for a reason? Did you take it later than normal? Or not feeling well? Temps are so confusing sometimes!
> 
> Either way it looks like you're covered!Click to expand...

CD 12 was actually a failed BD because kiddos came in, only charted because he held back a few times so it is possible a few leaked out :shrug: So hopefully it was cd 15. I did have some heavy dreams about me and hubby so I suppose that could have influenced my temp?:shrug: I looked at last months and it looks like it may have happened before.



c beary83 said:


> I got a good opk today.
> 
> Wondering whether to :sex: tonight instead of tomorrow?
> 
> Technically it was positive yesterday so 12-48 I might miss it if I leave :sex: until tomorrow night?
> 
> Can't do both nights

I would DEFINITELY get it on tonight!:happydance:



Hoping girl 2 said:


> Ok, so all I need to do is improve DH's count... That is much more manageable. In the meantime, I'll try bding every 3 days rather than 2, and start closer to ovulation day... We'll get there!!!!!!!!

LOVE your attitude! YES YOU WILL!!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Babylove100

Well still nothing happening over here! I don't think I'll be testing in April after all :cry: oh well hope you ladies don't mind me sticking around?


----------



## c beary83

Babylove100 said:


> Well still nothing happening over here! I don't think I'll be testing in April after all :cry: oh well hope you ladies don't mind me sticking around?

Boo. It will happen soon x

Of course you can stay :flower:


----------



## c beary83

I don't think I've ovulated yet. Got a slight rise this morning but not up to normal post ovulation levels. I think it'll be today so I'll test towards the end of April
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module (2).png
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Babylove100

I don't chart as I can never figure it out so I'm no help there :-(

Oh just did a hpt and I think this time it is definitely negative!!! :yipee:


----------



## BabeAwait

Hello ladies! 
I would love to join! I am 6dpo today and plan to test at 14dpo on Saturday the 25th. I had a cp in February but I am now on progesterone so hopefully it will help me have a sticky bean :) If I am pregnant my due date will be January 2nd which is my grandma's 81st birthday!

Good luck to all of you. I hope to see many :bfp: soon! :)


----------



## mummy3ds

BabeAwait said:


> Hello ladies!
> I would love to join! I am 6dpo today and plan to test at 14dpo on Saturday the 25th. I had a cp in February but I am now on progesterone so hopefully it will help me have a sticky bean :) If I am pregnant my due date will be January 2nd which is my grandma's 81st birthday!
> 
> Good luck to all of you. I hope to see many :bfp: soon! :)

Welcome
It would be lovely to be due on your grandmas bday 
Afm I have woken up with really sore boobs, I feel really dry down there but if I check cm it is thick and creamy......still a week until testing x


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

2dpo today... Hate waiting lol x


----------



## wantingagirl

Just checking in. Trying to stay away but wanted to see how you all are. I miss so much must read up. 

Since ovulation I have been having some niggy pains in back, all over my legs and tummy and some weird sharp pains and sicky since ovulation :wacko: but yesterday evening was so sore. 1dpo had major diahorea 3 times and yesterday constipation. Piles already and some kind of ewcm creamy CM


----------



## cnswilliams

Wouldn't it just figure that today wpuld be the day that temp would confirm (or not confirm) ovulation and I lefty fit bit om charge! I can't believe I missed my 5 am temp!!!!!! Took it when I woke up at 7:30 but it's invalid :(


----------



## Hoping girl 2

cnswilliams said:


> Wouldn't it just figure that today wpuld be the day that temp would confirm (or not confirm) ovulation and I lefty fit bit om charge! I can't believe I missed my 5 am temp!!!!!! Took it when I woke up at 7:30 but it's invalid :(

Oh no! Typical!!!!!!!! I'm so sorry :(


----------



## BabeAwait

Ugh can't 14dpo just get here already! I'm getting bloodwork done today to check my progesterone. I wish somehow they could test for pregnancy at 6dpo. But I know that would be almost impossible since chances are the little bean wouldn't have implanted yet. Boo I don't like waiting :/


----------



## cnswilliams

BabeAwait said:


> Ugh can't 14dpo just get here already! I'm getting bloodwork done today to check my progesterone. I wish somehow they could test for pregnancy at 6dpo. But I know that would be almost impossible since chances are the little bean wouldn't have implanted yet. Boo I don't like waiting :/

The TWW is torture. I wish we could just have sex take a test and then we would know either way whether we were planning on trying again next month or we were celebrating! it's just not fair!


----------



## cnswilliams

Hoping girl 2 said:


> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it just figure that today wpuld be the day that temp would confirm (or not confirm) ovulation and I lefty fit bit om charge! I can't believe I missed my 5 am temp!!!!!! Took it when I woke up at 7:30 but it's invalid :(
> 
> Oh no! Typical!!!!!!!! I'm so sorry :(Click to expand...

I know, it stinks. FF still gave me cross hairs and is saying that ovulation was on CD 15 so maybe it's not all lost? it would be nice to ask wanting to move my testing date from the 28th to the 24th!


----------



## Lost7

Fingers crossed for us all ladies! I'm still in shock I am going to ovulate!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Lost7 said:


> Fingers crossed for us all ladies! I'm still in shock I am going to ovulate!

Yay xxx


----------



## c beary83

Babylove100 said:


> I don't chart as I can never figure it out so I'm no help there :-(
> 
> Yay for :bfn:!
> 
> Oh just did a hpt and I think this time it is definitely negative!!! :yipee:




BabeAwait said:


> Hello ladies!
> I would love to join! I am 6dpo today and plan to test at 14dpo on Saturday the 25th. I had a cp in February but I am now on progesterone so hopefully it will help me have a sticky bean :) If I am pregnant my due date will be January 2nd which is my grandma's 81st birthday!
> 
> Good luck to all of you. I hope to see many :bfp: soon! :)

Hi babe await - think we chatted a while ago :wave:



cnswilliams said:


> BabeAwait said:
> 
> 
> Ugh can't 14dpo just get here already! I'm getting bloodwork done today to check my progesterone. I wish somehow they could test for pregnancy at 6dpo. But I know that would be almost impossible since chances are the little bean wouldn't have implanted yet. Boo I don't like waiting :/
> 
> But then we would have to wait for :witch: and that would probably be more annoying.
> 
> The TWW is torture. I wish we could just have sex take a test and then we would know either way whether we were planning on trying again next month or we were celebrating! it's just not fair!Click to expand...




Lost7 said:


> Fingers crossed for us all ladies! I'm still in shock I am going to ovulate!

Good news lost!


----------



## c beary83

OK. Think I messed that one up as some of my replies are within the quotes. Oh well :dohh:


----------



## emma4g63

cd17 today for me... ov opk negative.. getting darker bad thing is now i ordered new ones days ago and nothing comes.. iv only got 2 left or maybe even 1

NOOOOOO!!! 

i do have my monitor though but still !!
one new thing im trying this time is pineapple past ovulation to help implantation after my chemicals!!


----------



## BabeAwait

My blood draw is done. Can't wait to hear from them Monday! 

No kidding cnswilliams! if I could just push a button and be pregnant immediately and know it I totally would. Someone should invent that... lol

Hi cbeary! 

Emma I tried pineapple the cycle I had my cp. I didn't really research it so I could have taken it the wrong time. When exactly are you supposed to do it? And does it matter if it's the pineapple vs just the juice? If it's not too late I'll run to the store tonight lol.

I am super tired I'm probably going to have to take a nap or I'll fall asleep mid housework. I'm blaming it on the progesterone.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ive had friends announce today they are expecting and another friend has given birth, very happy for them, but still sad, im being very daft I know xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

BabeAwait said:


> My blood draw is done. Can't wait to hear from them Monday!
> 
> No kidding cnswilliams! if I could just push a button and be pregnant immediately and know it I totally would. Someone should invent that... lol
> 
> Hi cbeary!
> 
> Emma I tried pineapple the cycle I had my cp. I didn't really research it so I could have taken it the wrong time. When exactly are you supposed to do it? And does it matter if it's the pineapple vs just the juice? If it's not too late I'll run to the store tonight lol.
> 
> I am super tired I'm probably going to have to take a nap or I'll fall asleep mid housework. I'm blaming it on the progesterone.

As far as I know, you need to take it every day from 1dpo to 5dpo. And it's actually the core you have to have. 

I tried it one cycle and didn't do much and didn't taste very nice so stopped it, but people seer by it...


----------



## emma4g63

BabeAwait said:


> My blood draw is done. Can't wait to hear from them Monday!
> 
> No kidding cnswilliams! if I could just push a button and be pregnant immediately and know it I totally would. Someone should invent that... lol
> 
> Hi cbeary!
> 
> Emma I tried pineapple the cycle I had my cp. I didn't really research it so I could have taken it the wrong time. When exactly are you supposed to do it? And does it matter if it's the pineapple vs just the juice? If it's not too late I'll run to the store tonight lol.
> 
> I am super tired I'm probably going to have to take a nap or I'll fall asleep mid housework. I'm blaming it on the progesterone.

hi hun 
iv done some research and your not suppose to eat it before ovualtion as it affects your body ovulating.. you take it after ovulation so day 1 and then right up until bfp hopefully !!

good luck hun XXx im buying mine tommorow and it needs to be fresh pineapple and you should eat the core too sliced around 1 to 2 a day


----------



## emma4g63

xxmyheartxx said:


> Ive had friends announce today they are expecting and another friend has given birth, very happy for them, but still sad, im being very daft I know xxx

awww bless hun i know what your feeling its so hard isnt it :hugs:
hugs hun your time will come XXX soon i hope too !!!


----------



## c beary83

I love pineapple! I might buy one tomorrow so I can join you all. Think I'll be 1dpo tomorrow. I've heard you slice it into five pieces and do 1-5 dpo...


----------



## mommyof2peas

From what I can gather not before or and 1-5 DPO. Get a full pineapple and cute the core into 5 equal parts. Eating one piece a day. It works like baby aspirin to help increase blood flow for implantation. I read not past 5dpo though. 

I just finished day 5


----------



## emma4g63

mommyof2peas said:


> From what I can gather not before or and 1-5 DPO. Get a full pineapple and cute the core into 5 equal parts. Eating one piece a day. It works like baby aspirin to help increase blood flow for implantation. I read not past 5dpo though.
> 
> I just finished day 5

is this your first month doing it mommy???

cbeary cmon join us in our pineapple hunt lol!!! 

i love it anyway me so im ok!! im excited to see if it helps XXX

hope it does for you ladies too


----------



## mommyof2peas

Yup first month. I too love pineapple and I even like the core lol I'm a strange duck.


----------



## Lilllian

xxmyheartxx said:


> Ive had friends announce today they are expecting and another friend has given birth, very happy for them, but still sad, im being very daft I know xxx

I have this awful feeling every time I meet up with friends or family that they are going to announce a pregnancy - of course one is happy for them, but there are other natural feelings that make it heart wrenching - it is a horrible feeling but we all feel it :hugs:


----------



## Babylove100

Same. Except when any of you ladies get a bfp!! I literally have nothing but excitement then! But if a friend told me I'd def have the happy/sad feeling!


----------



## cnswilliams

xxmyheartxx said:


> Ive had friends announce today they are expecting and another friend has given birth, very happy for them, but still sad, im being very daft I know xxx




Lilllian said:


> I have this awful feeling every time I meet up with friends or family that they are going to announce a pregnancy - of course one is happy for them, but there are other natural feelings that make it heart wrenching - it is a horrible feeling but we all feel it :hugs:

I know exactly what you mean. A friend and I were trying to get pregnant together, I lost mine and then she gets pregnant and is officially in her 2nd trimester. I am very happy for her but it does bring about another sense of hopelessness. 

I do feel happy when I see :bfp: on here, but I think instead of bringing about a feeling of hopelessness it gives us hope because we are here through each others suffering. So if just one of us can get pregnant after the struggle then the rest of us can have faith that our time will come soon enough. :hugs:


----------



## TeacherLynn

That was beautiful. I don't talk much on here, but I had to comment on that. I was at a baby shower today and it made me feel so sad. It's nice to have a place full of ladies that understand the struggles and stresses.


----------



## BabeAwait

Thanks for the pineapple information ladies! I am 7dpo now so I'm already out of that window. Hopefully I won't have needed the extra boost.

I feel your pain. Last Sunday my husband and I were going to tell his mom about our early miscarriage and then my sister in law shows up announcing she's pregnant. I have a handful of close women in my in my life right now who got pregnant by accident while my H and I were ttc. Two of them knew the dads for less than a month including my best friend. Of course I'm still happy for them but it's still painful and doesn't seem fair. :(


----------



## xxmyheartxx

:hugs: thank you ladies :hugs:
Ive not tested yet, i have no tests in the house, though my ics might come today so I will see if I can resist xxx


----------



## c beary83

xxmyheartxx said:


> :hugs: thank you ladies :hugs:
> Ive not tested yet, i have no tests in the house, though my ics might come today so I will see if I can resist xxx

Good luck
:dust:


----------



## Lost7

xxmyheartxx said:


> :hugs: thank you ladies :hugs:
> Ive not tested yet, i have no tests in the house, though my ics might come today so I will see if I can resist xxx

Did they come? Update please!

I'm now ovulating, woo hoo! I'll be testing very late this month! I'm not temping any more. :happydance:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

So I couldn't resist! Not much to see though, pics taken at 3 and 10 mins xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0026.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 17









DSC_0033.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 26


----------



## bluefish1980

Not sure what's going on with me this month. I'm not doing Opks and I'm not temping (we're trying the relaxed approach as that's when I got my bfp after 2 years of trying).

I'm due to ovulate on Sunday, however I had EECM last week and felt like I was ovulating. I've taken my temp the last 5days and they've all been post ovulation Temps from previous cycles.

Now I don't know if I have ovulated, and if I did, I don't know how many dpo I am, therefore I don't know when to test.

I think the more relaxed approach is more stressful!


----------



## cnswilliams

xxmyheartxx said:


> So I couldn't resist! Not much to see though, pics taken at 3 and 10 mins xxx

Is it just me or is there a second line on the 10 minutes one?????


----------



## RainingLove

Thinking this isnt my month.....
I *think* I got implantation bleeding at 8 DPO (NEVER got ANYTHING like that before)
BFN at 10 DPO
BFN at 12 DPO (which is today)

Period is supposed to come tomorrow....


----------



## cnswilliams

bluefish1980 said:


> Not sure what's going on with me this month. I'm not doing Opks and I'm not temping (we're trying the relaxed approach as that's when I got my bfp after 2 years of trying).
> 
> I'm due to ovulate on Sunday, however I had EECM last week and felt like I was ovulating. I've taken my temp the last 5days and they've all been post ovulation Temps from previous cycles.
> 
> Now I don't know if I have ovulated, and if I did, I don't know how many dpo I am, therefore I don't know when to test.
> 
> I think the more relaxed approach is more stressful!

That's how I feel!!! I drive myself crazy enough trying to figure out when I ovulate with all the evidence, I can't imagine how crazy I would drive myself trying to figure it out without the evidence! Lol but I would guess with fertile mucus and high temp you have already ovulated?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

cnswilliams said:


> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> So I couldn't resist! Not much to see though, pics taken at 3 and 10 mins xxx
> 
> Is it just me or is there a second line on the 10 minutes one?????Click to expand...

I think my camera is making it up ha, one minute I think something is there the next complete bfn xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

My heart - can you post a close up of the 10min one??? 

Raining love - why do you think you're out? Your chart looks amazing! I know there was a little dip today but it was little and those are normal. When do your temps usually fall before AF? There still quite high for being due tomorrow! Xx


----------



## RainingLove

hoping girl,

Just your little bit of positiveness brightened my day. :) Thank you for that!

This is my first month charting, so I'm not sure. At the beginning on my chart while I was on my period, my tempt still seemed a little high, so that's why Im thinking it may be over. Just sucks to see stark white when you take a test especially when FF says my period is due tomorrow.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Raining, ur chart is looking good hun, fx for u xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ive just taken a closer pic now hun,but it's about 30 ish mins since I took it xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0031.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Raining - I definitely wouldn't count yourself out til the witch shows. Hoping tomorrow will bring you another high temp!!!

My heart - definitely something there. I know it's past the time but something was catching my eye in the 10 min one too. Hoping it's still there are darker tomorrow! Or do a long hold and test again today :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I've started now and I struggle not to test each time I pee ha, thank you hun, i hope something is more noticeable tomorrow xxx


----------



## cnswilliams

xxmyheartxx said:


> I've started now and I struggle not to test each time I pee ha, thank you hun, i hope something is more noticeable tomorrow xxx

FXed! I am officially 4 dpo, too early too test?? HAHA!:wacko:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I normally test to make sure they work ha xxx


----------



## Babylove100

I swear I see something on the 10min one too!!xx


----------



## c beary83

I see something on the 10 minute too my heart


----------



## mommyof2peas

Only 5dpo today. Kinda feeling down, like Im out already. I know I'm not but I can't help but feeling down. Tomorrow is my due date for my little Henry. It's hard not being pregnant. I started this journey trying for a fall baby and want nothing more to have a Christmas baby. Maybe thats why Im so down, I just don't see how I'll get my BFP. Because I want it so much I know it wont happen. 

Sorry for being a downer


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Mmm... I'm anywhere between 5-7dpo and yesterday and today I've really felt my lower abdomen. Not cramps as such but just a heavy, sore-ish feeling. Lower back is killing me though!!!!! I mean, I've got a bad back anyway as I've got a herniated disc but today it's been so incredibly bad, feels a bit like when I was starting labour with my son. 

Not getting my hopes up too much after DH's sperm analysis buy you never know... It would be lovely if I had a little miracle growing in there!!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

mommyof2peas said:


> Only 5dpo today. Kinda feeling down, like Im out already. I know I'm not but I can't help but feeling down. Tomorrow is my due date for my little Henry. It's hard not being pregnant. I started this journey trying for a fall baby and want nothing more to have a Christmas baby. Maybe thats why Im so down, I just don't see how I'll get my BFP. Because I want it so much I know it wont happen.
> 
> Sorry for being a downer

:( I do feel for you... Today is my first angel's due date. I've spent all day imagining what the day would be like if I had a newborn with us as well... Makes me so sad! It's hard isn't it? Don't know about you but I always thought the due date would come and I would at least be pregnant again... Not only that's not true, but I've had another loss...

Hugs to you, I hope you find some peace tomorrow and that your rainbow is on its way to you as we speak! Xxxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

My first angels due date was October. I got pregnant again in July before the october due date then ended up losing that baby in late October at 13 weeks. Now still waiting on my rainbow. Its hard. I put on a front but I think Its just not being pregnant yet. its hard. getting pregnant this month....it would just be too good to be true. Like everything coming full circle.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I know exactly what you mean... Keep wondering if my first angel will send me a little sister or brother this month...


----------



## c beary83

Hoping girl 2 said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> Only 5dpo today. Kinda feeling down, like Im out already. I know I'm not but I can't help but feeling down. Tomorrow is my due date for my little Henry. It's hard not being pregnant. I started this journey trying for a fall baby and want nothing more to have a Christmas baby. Maybe thats why Im so down, I just don't see how I'll get my BFP. Because I want it so much I know it wont happen.
> 
> Sorry for being a downer
> 
> :( I do feel for you... Today is my first angel's due date. I've spent all day imagining what the day would be like if I had a newborn with us as well... Makes me so sad! It's hard isn't it? Don't know about you but I always thought the due date would come and I would at least be pregnant again... Not only that's not true, but I've had another loss...
> 
> Hugs to you, I hope you find some peace tomorrow and that your rainbow is on its way to you as we speak! XxxxClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs:



mommyof2peas said:


> My first angels due date was October. I got pregnant again in July before the october due date then ended up losing that baby in late October at 13 weeks. Now still waiting on my rainbow. Its hard. I put on a front but I think Its just not being pregnant yet. its hard. getting pregnant this month....it would just be too good to be true. Like everything coming full circle.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## RainingLove

A hug, another hug, even more hugs, bunches and bunches of hugs for hoping girl and mommyof2peas! :hugs:


----------



## Lilllian

xxmyheartxx said:


> So I couldn't resist! Not much to see though, pics taken at 3 and 10 mins xxx

I'm sure I see something myheart! How many dpo are you again. I'm on the mobile but will have another look on laptop in the morning! Xxx


----------



## littlemiss84

Myheart I see it on the 10min test too! Fx


----------



## cnswilliams

xxmyheartxx said:


> I normally test to make sure they work ha xxx

Wouldn't that be some crazy business if I took one tomorrow and it was positive!!! Oh, that would start a POAS epidemic in here I believe for sure! :rofl:


----------



## emma4g63

my heart i totally see a line!!! so glad your testing hunny!!!! lots and lots of baby dust to you!!


mommyof2peas hun i know exactly how you feel hun like most of us ladies on here its so hard not to feel down espec round due date time!! mines coming up close.. im tryin to put it to the back of my mind i know easy said that done!! wish you all the luck in the world for this cycle and really hope you get your rainbow !!

hopinggirl-cnswilliams-cbeary -lillian-babylove-Littlemiss and raining love all the luck to you lovely ladies XXXX and of course you WAG .. MWAH xxx 

and to all you on this thread .. hoping april is a lucky month for all.. or may for me ;)


still no sign of ovulation for me .. CM pretty much non exsistant and opks neg...monitor still high.. thinking ill be a CD22-23 ov again this time like norm.. or i hope!!! 5 MORE DAY WHAT DA!!!


----------



## c beary83

Hi Emma! Hope ovulation isn't too far away for you x

I've just had my first portion of pineapple. Yummy :thumbup:

When do you guys think I ovulated? I think I'm 1dpo today
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module.png
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Emma - thank you, and I hope o is just round the corner for you!!!!!


----------



## emma4g63

thanks guys... yummy cbeary ;) hope it works!!!

iv not bought mine yet ill wait till i ovulate!! ..
yea looks like your right 1dpo... off your chart...XX

officiall tww!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thank you ladies :hugs:
I tested again then took the dog out so the pic is when it was dry ooppss but im seeing something, im sure its just these tests, I think im around. 7/8 dpo Xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0028.jpg
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 20









DSC_0032.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Hoping girl 2

There is a definite shadow!!!! Do you have a frer??


----------



## cnswilliams

I think I just clicked multiquote on two full pages of posts!!! I am just going to post this to all of you lovely ladies that are feeling sad today :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Myheart! I see it!!! Can't wait for tomorrow!!!!!!:wohoo:

Wanting... when you see this can you change my test date to the 24th?:happydance:


----------



## cnswilliams

c beary83 said:


> Hi Emma! Hope ovulation isn't too far away for you x
> 
> I've just had my first portion of pineapple. Yummy :thumbup:
> 
> When do you guys think I ovulated? I think I'm 1dpo today

I would agree that you are 1 dpo! Yay! Welcome to the tww! lol. I am 4 dpo today so we are close :)


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Yay! This thread is turning even more super exciting now people are testing! I can't wait for a photo update, my heart!!!

Lol wonder how long it'll be before I cave in and start testing....


----------



## cnswilliams

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Yay! This thread is turning even more super exciting now people are testing! I can't wait for a photo update, my heart!!!
> 
> Lol wonder how long it'll be before I cave in and start testing....

I give myself 3 days tops! Lol Might even start tomorrow to make sure the tests work like myheart! lol


----------



## RainingLove

This thread is SO awesome and SO supportive. Just wanted to tell all of you THANK YOU!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Im trying to hold out until Tue that puts me at 8 DPO. But who knows, testing relieves the what if stress lol


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I hate not knowing his many dpo I am!!! I'm trying to wait too Wednesday but that is so not going to happen!!!! Problem is, as I'm not sure where I am, my brain keeps telling me I could already be 8dpp today ( possible but unlikely! ). So it's even harder to wait....


----------



## BabeAwait

Does anyone else get anxiety about testing? The day before I had my cp my test that morning was lighter than my positives from the days before. Part of me wants to wait longer than 14dpo because I'm scared. Then a tiny part of me wants to start earlier like 10dpo so I can know asap. Any advice from you poas addicts?


----------



## Hoping girl 2

That is a tough one, babeawait. I understand why people say waiting is better because you don't go through the heartache of cp, but I for one like to know things so is much rather test early!!!! Then again, it does prolong the agony on bfn cycles though, I'm slapped in the face with the white tests for about 6 days!!! Lol


----------



## emma4g63

BabeAwait said:


> Does anyone else get anxiety about testing? The day before I had my cp my test that morning was lighter than my positives from the days before. Part of me wants to wait longer than 14dpo because I'm scared. Then a tiny part of me wants to start earlier like 10dpo so I can know asap. Any advice from you poas addicts?

After 3 cp im waiting this cycle until af due date as i dont want the heartache of bfp to bfn again :( ...if u think u can handle it emotionally test..it will take alot for me not to pee on a stick lol in.a true addict !! :) 
Good luck hun xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Bfn this morning, af is due either tomorrow or Tuesday so im doubtful that im preggo, i think I just expected that as I caught with dd2 and ds within 3 months that I would now, its 10 months now :-(
I wish I could hold off and not test til af due xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

:( I'm so sorry myheart :( xxxx


----------



## RainingLove

Big temp dip today...Im sad.


----------



## Babylove100

Okay after definite bfns the last few days, as I'm 3 weeks post mc and was supposed to test today figured I would anyway. Well I got this! what do you think?? (Pic taken at 6 mins)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Hoping girl 2

RainingLove said:


> Big temp dip today...Im sad.

I'm so sorry :( xxxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Babylove100 said:


> Okay after definite bfns the last few days, as I'm 3 weeks post mc and was supposed to test today figured I would anyway. Well I got this! what do you think?? (Pic taken at 6 mins)

I think I might be able to see a little shadow, but the photos load up badly on my phone. Hope it gets darker...So exciting!!


----------



## Babylove100

I know, my pics are never as good once I've uploaded them!! It's very easy to see irl.


----------



## Babylove100

Okay here a better pic of all 3 tests (top 3) they look the same as my 9dpo tests from last time..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I can see it!!!!!!!!!! How exciting!!!!!! Are you going to do a frer?


----------



## Babylove100

I'm going to buy some today and see what happens! Scary and exciting all at the same time!!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

RainingLove said:


> Big temp dip today...Im sad.

Im sorry hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Babylove100 said:


> I'm going to buy some today and see what happens! Scary and exciting all at the same time!!!

Eekkk good luck hun xxx


----------



## Lilllian

Babylove100 said:


> Okay after definite bfns the last few days, as I'm 3 weeks post mc and was supposed to test today figured I would anyway. Well I got this! what do you think?? (Pic taken at 6 mins)

Such a clear line :happydance: amazing! can't wait to see the frer!

AFM, I have just got home and I can't face a frer at all, just too scared of seeing a faint or fainter line. I am bloated (can't suck my tummy in) but I just don't know if it is AF on the way as I did get cramps with it last month. i am 11/12 dpo today. i did do a iC just now but not getting darker and I did have a spot of brown cm on tissue paper yesterday, so I am not getting hopes up again. :dohh:


----------



## Babylove100

Ah Lillian, I say test you may just be pleas gently surprised! I find the unknown can be harder than knowing sometimes!!


----------



## c beary83

cnswilliams said:


> c beary83 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Emma! Hope ovulation isn't too far away for you x
> 
> I've just had my first portion of pineapple. Yummy :thumbup:
> 
> When do you guys think I ovulated? I think I'm 1dpo today
> 
> I would agree that you are 1 dpo! Yay! Welcome to the tww! lol. I am 4 dpo today so we are close :)Click to expand...

Thanks! If I put a high temp into ff tomorrow it says I'm 3dpo so ovulated a day earlier than I thought? Either way I think I'm covered:thumbup:



xxmyheartxx said:


> Bfn this morning, af is due either tomorrow or Tuesday so im doubtful that im preggo, i think I just expected that as I caught with dd2 and ds within 3 months that I would now, its 10 months now :-(
> I wish I could hold off and not test til af due xxx

Sorry my heart :hugs:



RainingLove said:


> Big temp dip today...Im sad.

Sorry raining:hugs:



Babylove100 said:


> Okay here a better pic of all 3 tests (top 3) they look the same as my 9dpo tests from last time..

Fmu is definitely positive. :happydance:



Babylove100 said:


> I'm going to buy some today and see what happens! Scary and exciting all at the same time!!!

Buy some now :winkwink:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I decided to torture myself some more, i might only be 8 dpo as I ran out of ov tests (silently clutching at every possible straw I know) xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0047.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## BabeAwait

I am 8dpo and have a temp dip today. FX it's an implantation dip and not af. No spotting so far before taking the progesterone I normally would have days of spotting at this point. FX I'm on my way to a :bfp:

Thanks for your help hoping and emma :)

I'm no good at reading tests on my phone. I wish I was.


----------



## emma4g63

Sorry raininglove but ur not out yet hun fx xxx

Myheart hun still really early yet xxxx ope this is ur month i kno it gets harder as each cycle passes..


Babylove omfg excuse my french lol really hope this is it for u hunny!! Sticky rainbow xx

Lilliam hun i know ow frustrating muxed tests are ! I def see lines tho so im hoping its it for u hun xx

Babeawait really hope its implantation too xx

Im sooo jelous of everyone in the tww!! Hate my longer cycles its annoying!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thanks Emma, its getting harder :-( fx u ov asap xxx


----------



## emma4g63

xxmyheartxx said:


> Thanks Emma, its getting harder :-( fx u ov asap xxx

Head up Hun it will happen for u :hugs: xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Took a frer and def bfp!! Not sure what to think, after all the bfns I've had can this really be a new bfp!?!?!?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 33


----------



## Hoping girl 2

OMG!!!! IT'S DEFINITELY THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope you're starting a big rush of bfp in our thread now :)


----------



## Babylove100

I now it's thrown me that it's not even a squinter! I def had bfns so am praying this is really it and it's a new bfp!!!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

looks like a new pregnancy to me :) hope you're going to keep testing to see that line get darker!! :)


----------



## Babylove100

I bought 4 frers so figured if I take one each day I should know if it's getting darker or is leftover.....I did take an ic as well and that was a bit darker than this mornings so I'm cautiously optimistic!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Im saying new bfp huni xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

cant wait to see the Frers :)


----------



## Lilllian

AF just started for me. Going to take a few week off - good luck testers!!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Lilllian said:


> AF just started for me. Going to take a few week off - good luck testers!!!

So sorry hun xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ive got a shadow on my test??? Other one is half way drying as I type xxx

1st pic taken at 7 mins, 2nd pic was 10 mins for bottom test, looks evapy xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0059.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 23









DSC_0060.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## emma4g63

Babylove thats a clear bfp hun in saying new pregnancy too :) 

Myheart i see lines hun cmon bfp cmon!! 

Lillian hugs hun xx


----------



## RainingLove

So sorry for those that got caught my the witch. 

Woohooo and Confetti to those that got their BFPs!!!


----------



## Babylove100

Lilllian said:


> AF just started for me. Going to take a few week off - good luck testers!!!

Oh so sorry hunni sending you lots and lots of big :hugs:


----------



## Babylove100

xxmyheartxx said:


> Ive got a shadow on my test??? Other one is half way drying as I type xxx
> 
> 1st pic taken at 7 mins, 2nd pic was 10 mins for bottom test, looks evapy xx

Errrr they don't look like shadows to me!!! Fx!!!xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ha i dont know, im hoping its more obvious tomorrow.... Or later on ha xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Later on later on !!!


----------



## RainingLove

I also vote for later on! :D


----------



## emma4g63

Omg i already feel like a failure..i vowed not too test early but all these lines av got me thinking about how early i csan poas!! 
Im still 3 -4 days off ovulation lol !!


----------



## Babylove100

Most definitely later on myheart!!!!

Haha Emma, so know what you mean! Keeping everything crossed for you for a bfp this cycle!!

:dust: to everyone!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Emma hopefully u can wait but it's so hard! I am happy I lasted til yesterday, im doing the same next cycle hopefully Xx


----------



## Lilllian

myheart, so praying for your BFP! good luck lady!! :hugs:

Feeling pretty low tonight but I will be stalking this thread over the next few week and then obsessing over my next ovulation dates - you won't be getting rid of me that easily :haha:


----------



## emma4g63

Glad ur sticking around lillian hun i kno how easy it is to shy away wen af comes :( 

Myheart were r my pee stick pics lol..


----------



## c beary83

Lilllian said:


> AF just started for me. Going to take a few week off - good luck testers!!!

So sorry Lillian. It's not fair



xxmyheartxx said:


> Ive got a shadow on my test??? Other one is half way drying as I type xxx
> 
> 1st pic taken at 7 mins, 2nd pic was 10 mins for bottom test, looks evapy xx

I see a pink line on the second one down, first pic



Babylove100 said:


> Took a frer and def bfp!! Not sure what to think, after all the bfns I've had can this really be a new bfp!?!?!?

Omg how exciting!!!


----------



## c beary83

I've just had my second portion of pineapple:happydance:


----------



## emma4g63

c beary83 said:


> I've just had my second portion of pineapple:happydance:

Yeyyy cbeary ! 3 more to go...xxxx


----------



## c beary83

Any sign of ovulation yet Emma?


----------



## emma4g63

c beary83 said:


> Any sign of ovulation yet Emma?

Nope opk neg still not even tht dark! Cm dry...not looking good :(


----------



## c beary83

Have you tried anything to bring it forward a bit? I take linseeds for IBS and I think it increases leutal phase. They may help with bringing ovulation forward? They are supposed to be very good for improving fertility and regulating cycles


----------



## emma4g63

Never tried anything as my cycles av alway been the same 37 days mostly...and late ov ..jus thought id roll with how my body was made but fed up now lol 
Il try them next cycle :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Just taken another ic, shock ha, nothing much to see on it grrrrr xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Piccie before bed?? :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Go on then lol :blush:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0031.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 25


----------



## c beary83

xxmyheartxx said:


> Go on then lol :blush:

Boo. You're only 9dpo though. Plenty of time:thumbup:


----------



## dancingnurse2

I think I am out this month, had slight brown spotting this am. I will test tomorrow am. Does anyone recommend buying a fertility monitor? They are so expensive and do not want to buy if ic or clear blue can do the same.


----------



## emma4g63

Myheart any update hun ??? Xx

Still really early 

Dancingnurse sorry u think ur out hun..i have the old clear blue monitor 3rd cycle using it.mits just getting used to my cycles ...there good for telling high days leading up to peak so uv got more chance of catching...its not the catching im havin trouble with tho its the sticking :(


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Lilllian said:


> AF just started for me. Going to take a few week off - good luck testers!!!

I'm so sorry, Lillian :( 



xxmyheartxx said:


> Ive got a shadow on my test??? Other one is half way drying as I type xxx
> 
> 1st pic taken at 7 mins, 2nd pic was 10 mins for bottom test, looks evapy xx

Yay!!!! I want to see that line getting darker!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Afm - I caved in and tested and of course, bfn :( After some really promising symptoms too! I've lots of creamy cm and am completely off my food... Only to realise today I'm just probably getting the tummy bug DS had on Tuesday (dh woke up sick today!). Lol bummer changing a pregnancy for a tummy bug!!!

Still early, not are if I'm 7, 8 or 9dpo so there's still hope!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Hoping girl 2

dancingnurse2 said:


> I think I am out this month, had slight brown spotting this am. I will test tomorrow am. Does anyone recommend buying a fertility monitor? They are so expensive and do not want to buy if ic or clear blue can do the same.

You're still really early! At 5dpo could it be ib? Fx!!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Not much on this morning, though my fmu has never being that good before, pretty sure im out as got some cramps this morning and af should be here today or tomorrow, but last night had a huge blob o f ewcm,never had that before!
Still very early hoping xxx

Pic was taken at 8 mins
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0052.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Hoping girl 2

xxmyheartxx said:


> Not much on this morning, though my fmu has never being that good before, pretty sure im out as got some cramps this morning and af should be here today or tomorrow, but last night had a huge blob o f ewcm,never had that before!
> Still very early hoping xxx
> 
> Pic was taken at 8 mins

Cramps are really common, could be your little bean saying good morning. Can't wait to see more tests today :)


----------



## c beary83

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Afm - I caved in and tested and of course, bfn :( After some really promising symptoms too! I've lots of creamy cm and am completely off my food... Only to realise today I'm just probably getting the tummy bug DS had on Tuesday (dh woke up sick today!). Lol bummer changing a pregnancy for a tummy bug!!!
> 
> Still early, not are if I'm 7, 8 or 9dpo so there's still hope!!!!




xxmyheartxx said:


> Not much on this morning, though my fmu has never being that good before, pretty sure im out as got some cramps this morning and af should be here today or tomorrow, but last night had a huge blob o f ewcm,never had that before!
> Still very early hoping xxx
> 
> Pic was taken at 8 mins

You're both still early. Still a chance yet.

I got my cross hairs on ff this morning. It says I'm 4dpo (I think 3)
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module (1).png
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Hoping girl 2

c beary83 said:


> Hoping girl 2 said:
> 
> 
> Afm - I caved in and tested and of course, bfn :( After some really promising symptoms too! I've lots of creamy cm and am completely off my food... Only to realise today I'm just probably getting the tummy bug DS had on Tuesday (dh woke up sick today!). Lol bummer changing a pregnancy for a tummy bug!!!
> 
> Still early, not are if I'm 7, 8 or 9dpo so there's still hope!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> Not much on this morning, though my fmu has never being that good before, pretty sure im out as got some cramps this morning and af should be here today or tomorrow, but last night had a huge blob o f ewcm,never had that before!
> Still very early hoping xxx
> 
> Pic was taken at 8 minsClick to expand...
> 
> You're both still early. Still a chance yet.
> 
> I got my cross hairs on ff this morning. It says I'm 4dpo (I think 3)Click to expand...

Yay for crosshairs!!!!!! :)


----------



## Lilllian

Myheart, do you have another close up of that test as I think I may see something but it is a bit blurry.

Well I am a bit confused today, as soon as I saw the pink on the tissue paper last night I put in a tampax as I couldn't face seeing it as I usually get full flow within minutes (sorry tmi) and had a few glasses of :wine: and then went to bed. I woke up expecting to have leaked a bit (usually heavy first night) but I took it out and there was some brown and pink on the end but that was it :wacko: nothing since? I am popping into town to get some more frer but I am not sure?? implantation or AF spotting? bit too much for implantation though and I never got any pain at all in the last week?


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Oh Lillian I really hope it's implantation! Xx


----------



## Babylove100

Sorry to hijack the thread with a non ttc question but i developed a rash on Saturday, it's gotten a lot worse. Any ideas what it could be?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lilllian

babylove, not sure what it could be? is it itchy? 

test is still faint so don't think it was implantation.Think you get implantation before a + test too? will book a doctor's and see what they can do for my next cycle.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Babylove I would go to the drs hun,
lillian, i hope the drs can help. 

Not got another picture of test but waiting on 2mu to dry xxx

Pic taken at 3 and 10 mins
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0025.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 15









DSC_0026.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Babylove100

I'm on my way home from work so can try and get to doctors. Be rude not to test again when I get home, been holding since 7am so will be almost a 5 hour hold!x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Lilllian said:


> Myheart, do you have another close up of that test as I think I may see something but it is a bit blurry.
> 
> Well I am a bit confused today, as soon as I saw the pink on the tissue paper last night I put in a tampax as I couldn't face seeing it as I usually get full flow within minutes (sorry tmi) and had a few glasses of :wine: and then went to bed. I woke up expecting to have leaked a bit (usually heavy first night) but I took it out and there was some brown and pink on the end but that was it :wacko: nothing since? I am popping into town to get some more frer but I am not sure?? implantation or AF spotting? bit too much for implantation though and I never got any pain at all in the last week?

Oh really hoping is implantation, or if it was a bit heavier maybe residual bleeding!?!? Keep us updated!!


----------



## Babylove100

xxmyheartxx said:


> Babylove I would go to the drs hun,
> lillian, i hope the drs can help.
> 
> Not got another picture of test but waiting on 2mu to dry xxx
> 
> Pic taken at 3 and 10 mins

I can def see a line on the 10min pic! Af is due today isn't it? Exciting!!!xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So I have all three psychic readings back.

Jennyrenny (who has been correct before) says a December 2015 bfp
Brooke7777 says she feels I am pregnant now or will be soon (definitely by June)
Cheri22 predicts April, being either conceive month, birth month, or the month I find out in

I like Brooke and Cheri's predictions. Leaving in two hours for an insemination!!


----------



## c beary83

Lilllian said:


> Myheart, do you have another close up of that test as I think I may see something but it is a bit blurry.
> 
> Well I am a bit confused today, as soon as I saw the pink on the tissue paper last night I put in a tampax as I couldn't face seeing it as I usually get full flow within minutes (sorry tmi) and had a few glasses of :wine: and then went to bed. I woke up expecting to have leaked a bit (usually heavy first night) but I took it out and there was some brown and pink on the end but that was it :wacko: nothing since? I am popping into town to get some more frer but I am not sure?? implantation or AF spotting? bit too much for implantation though and I never got any pain at all in the last week?

Fingers crossed Lillian and I hope :witch: doesn't show her ugly face



oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Oh Lillian I really hope it's implantation! Xx

Hi Tasha! How are you doing?



Babylove100 said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread with a non ttc question but i developed a rash on Saturday, it's gotten a lot worse. Any ideas what it could be?

I'm not sure but would definitely go to the docs with that - is it all over?



xxmyheartxx said:


> Babylove I would go to the drs hun,
> lillian, i hope the drs can help.
> 
> Not got another picture of test but waiting on 2mu to dry xxx
> 
> Pic taken at 3 and 10 mins

Good luck my heart! I can't see anything yet but I'm usually rubbish at seeing lines


----------



## Babylove100

Yep everywhere except my shins! At the doctors now so should know what it is soon!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Taken at 9 mins xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0036.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## bluefish1980

This was my test this morning. I think im convincing myself I see something.........
Thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150420_072247.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 17









IMG_20150420_072321.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lilllian

Looks like AF was teasing me and arrived again today. oh well, at least I know now.


----------



## c beary83

Sorry Lillian


----------



## mommyof2peas

Lilllian said:


> Looks like AF was teasing me and arrived again today. oh well, at least I know now.

Sorry hun


----------



## mommyof2peas

Because I suck at waiting. Not really hopeful this month though. Cm is pretty light. No real cramps or any other symptoms. I know it's early and still hope...
 



Attached Files:







2015-04-20 10.06.10.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Hoping girl 2

My heart and bluefish, on my pone again so I can't see any lines but it doesn't mean they're not there...

Lillian, so sorry she got you in the end! How horrible of her to tease you :( 

Mommy - glad we're both in the same boat, testing way too early! Hope we both end up with bfp :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

This is how it dried. Gezzz these test hate me.
 



Attached Files:







2015-04-20 10.39.46.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## xxmyheartxx

mommyof2peas said:


> This is how it dried. Gezzz these test hate me.

I thought that these tests are the bees knees?? That's an cruel evap if it is xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Yeah that why I bought them...this one is the worst yet.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Oh!!! Mommy!!! Are you sure it's an evap????? Test again!!!!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

I'm sure it is. I'll test again tomorrow though&#9786;


----------



## emma4g63

myheart and bluefish i see lines on them both!!

lillian af is mean !!! hun hope you get help from drs this cycle XXX fx

mommy2peas wow thats one clear line dry!! im hoping its bfp for you XXx


----------



## Movinmama

Anyone ovulate dry up then ovulate again 3 days later? I'm so confused about my cm and cp and positive ops on cd 10 and today cd14.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Movinmama said:


> Anyone ovulate dry up then ovulate again 3 days later? I'm so confused about my cm and cp and positive ops on cd 10 and today cd14.

Perhaps you geared up for o and for some reason didn't? I'd bd just in case!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Couldn't help myself and tested again, another bfn :( I hate tests!!! I know where the line should be so I end up imagining one there lol 

Mommyof2, I'm like you. I was convinced yesterday I had a chance now I'm sure I'm out. My super creamy cm has dried up some, it looks the same as usual, and I haven't really had cramps. Boo!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thanks Emma, i hope something is more visible tomorrow but I highly doubt it.
Hoping, im the same, ive got really bad line eye, i hate all this ttc at the moment xxx


----------



## Lilllian

2peas, I see a line but I'm sorry if you think it's an evap. Test tomorrow!

Myheart, how many dpo are you now? I find it hard to see the tests as they are quite small in the pic. your AF has not arrived yet and it was due today?....v good sign!!

AFM, I know this is getting boring now but the AF didn't follow through again. I saw some pink on the tissue and thought it was starting but after a bath and some pink water coming out after (from the bath water) nothing since. this up and down on emotions is very draining and very cruel.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Oh Lillian, how very frustrating!!! I hope you get clear answers soon, so you can either celebrate of make piece with it. I'm so sorry you're being messed about this way by AF!!!!


----------



## Lilllian

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Oh Lillian, how very frustrating!!! I hope you get clear answers soon, so you can either celebrate of make piece with it. I'm so sorry you're being messed about this way by AF!!!!

Thanks Hoping! just annoying more than anything. I was planning my next ovulation dates yesterday. I know that it will arrive as tests are still faint but I hope it doesn't drag on. I am going on a hen do on Friday so I would like a clear head by then. I should come on tomorrow though. I know I will feel :growlmad:at first but also relieved. not knowing is horrible. I'll just post when cycle day 1 starts -you have all given me so many :hugs: and kindness already :flower:


----------



## emma4g63

Awww lillian no way !! Rollercoaster emotions its soo hard hun wen its like this!! Really hope it doest come..or it does quick to stop you hanging on !! .xxx


----------



## onetubeleft

Hi everyone. It's been a while but I am officially back!


So just to update everyone on my story... But I'll do it quick so it's not an essay...

Had an ectopic December 2011 (lost my right tube)
Had my beautiful little girl September 2013
First time of trying got caught December 2014 (ended in misscarriage at 12 weeks February 2015) 


Took a couple of months to myself. But me a Oh decided we would not try (been using the pull out method) 

So I am on cycle day 20(of not trying lol) and today I had some spotting. I'm not due on for another week. So very very scared. I don't think my oh came inside me but hey, we can never always be 100% I've never been so scared.

You get past the stage where it's not an ectopic and you think "yay," 
Then you get to 7 weeks and see a heart beat "yay,"
But then you can't even be excited after 12 weeks... 
It's heartbreaking and I actually don't even want to take a test.

I've never known a situation where it HASN'T been implantation. So I've kinda made myself believe I'm pregnant. I actually don't know what I'm looking for here. Stories? Opinions? Support? I'm really not sure x


----------



## Lilllian

Thanks Emma!!

Can't believe this is happening to me 4 months in a row- what are the chances? so bizarre! never had this spotting before in last chemicals so at least i have something new to search on google- got bored looking up 'faint pregnancy tests' :haha: I am now also an expert on implantation bleeding :dohh:


----------



## RainingLove

Good Luck to everyone!!!

Just wanted to update quickly that I STILL have not gotten AF.....grrrrrr

I just want to move on to next cycle.....come one witch lets gooo.....get it together!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Had another insemination today, but not in the TWW yet. I'm doing two this week to cover when I normally ovulate, and when I have been ovulating.

Took some OPKs (different brands) and I'm really confused as to why the Wondfo's look so close to positive when I'm still 4 days off of when I expect to ovulate. Normally, I ovulate on CD13 (today), but have been ovulating on CD17 (CD20 last month, due to stress...long story).

So now I'm wondering if I'm going to ovulate earlier than CD17 this month. Other than that, the next insemination is set for Friday.

My daughter fell on Thursday evening and by Friday morning, her fingers and knuckles were black and swollen. I took her to the emergency room and the doctor said they were sprained, but didn't do an xray. The swelling and bruising got worse over the weekend so we went to the clinic yesterday and the doctor got an xray. Got a phone call tonight that she has a buckle fracture in her pinky finger, so we have to go see the doctor in the morning, and he's going to decide if we have to just keep buddy taping it, or if he's going to send her to Children's to have it looked it.
 



Attached Files:







11149244_468184173337634_4663060376011623069_n.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommyof2peas

So maybe a good sign, I have pretty heavy cramping right now. Maybe implantation ( I took another test and it was clearly negative). The last time I got a BFP I had massive cramping 6 dpo and Im now 7 dpo. So fingers crossed my temp will go up a little bit more.


----------



## BabeAwait

Lillian sorry you're going through that! Spotting sucks. I had it during my lp every cycle until my current one. FX everything sorts itself out soon.

Mommy FX it's implantation! You're just a couple days behind me. I really hope we get :bfp: soon!

Brandi sorry you're ovulation isn't being predictable. Mine has never been consistant but I'm sure that is extra frustrating when doing insemination. I hope your daughter's hand is ok!

I worked on a project all day I had to finish so it kept me occupied. Now I need something to distract myself. I'm so impatient!!

Have any of you gotten bfps after an implantation dip on your chart and if so how many days after? I'm looking for an excuse to twst earlier lol.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

RainingLove said:


> Good Luck to everyone!!!
> 
> Just wanted to update quickly that I STILL have not gotten AF.....grrrrrr
> 
> I just want to move on to next cycle.....come one witch lets gooo.....get it together!

Oh no, it sucks when you know the witch is coming but she takes too long to get here! Hope she gets you soon so you can start planning next cycle xx 



BrandiCanucks said:


> Had another insemination today, but not in the TWW yet. I'm doing two this week to cover when I normally ovulate, and when I have been ovulating.
> 
> Took some OPKs (different brands) and I'm really confused as to why the Wondfo's look so close to positive when I'm still 4 days off of when I expect to ovulate. Normally, I ovulate on CD13 (today), but have been ovulating on CD17 (CD20 last month, due to stress...long story).
> 
> So now I'm wondering if I'm going to ovulate earlier than CD17 this month. Other than that, the next insemination is set for Friday.
> 
> My daughter fell on Thursday evening and by Friday morning, her fingers and knuckles were black and swollen. I took her to the emergency room and the doctor said they were sprained, but didn't do an xray. The swelling and bruising got worse over the weekend so we went to the clinic yesterday and the doctor got an xray. Got a phone call tonight that she has a buckle fracture in her pinky finger, so we have to go see the doctor in the morning, and he's going to decide if we have to just keep buddy taping it, or if he's going to send her to Children's to have it looked it.

How stressful! Your poor daughter!! I hope she's ok. Are you paging to complain about the misdiagnosis at the er?

I hope your egg plays nice and releases itself in perfect time for your insemination xx 



mommyof2peas said:


> So maybe a good sign, I have pretty heavy cramping right now. Maybe implantation ( I took another test and it was clearly negative). The last time I got a BFP I had massive cramping 6 dpo and Im now 7 dpo. So fingers crossed my temp will go up a little bit more.

Yay for cramping!!! That's such a good sign!!!



BabeAwait said:


> Lillian sorry you're going through that! Spotting sucks. I had it during my lp every cycle until my current one. FX everything sorts itself out soon.
> 
> Mommy FX it's implantation! You're just a couple days behind me. I really hope we get :bfp: soon!
> 
> Brandi sorry you're ovulation isn't being predictable. Mine has never been consistant but I'm sure that is extra frustrating when doing insemination. I hope your daughter's hand is ok!
> 
> I worked on a project all day I had to finish so it kept me occupied. Now I need something to distract myself. I'm so impatient!!
> 
> Have any of you gotten bfps after an implantation dip on your chart and if so how many days after? I'm looking for an excuse to twst earlier lol.

I got my bfp roughly about 4 days after implantation dip in chart... Good luck!!! Xxx


----------



## Lilllian

Arrgh, just so bloody fed up with all this now. The test is almost blank- major squinter, and I stupidly hoped that the spotting was re-implantation and i had a hope- stupid me!!:dohh: i hate this. 

I need a break from it all but i don't want to give up so soon- just don't knw how many more cycles I can take of the same thing :growlmad: 

Sorry for the self pity- no need to respond to my rant, I am just very :growlmad: this morning.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Lilllian said:


> Arrgh, just so bloody fed up with all this now. The test is almost blank- major squinter, and I stupidly hoped that the spotting was re-implantation and i had a hope- stupid me!!:dohh: i hate this.
> 
> I need a break from it all but i don't want to give up so soon- just don't knw how many more cycles I can take of the same thing :growlmad:
> 
> Sorry for the self pity- no need to respond to my rant, I am just very :growlmad: this morning.

Its so blimming hard hun :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Af was due yesterday or today, so I've tested again pic taken at 3 and 10 mins xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0025.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 23









DSC_0028.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Lilllian said:


> Arrgh, just so bloody fed up with all this now. The test is almost blank- major squinter, and I stupidly hoped that the spotting was re-implantation and i had a hope- stupid me!!:dohh: i hate this.
> 
> I need a break from it all but i don't want to give up so soon- just don't knw how many more cycles I can take of the same thing :growlmad:
> 
> Sorry for the self pity- no need to respond to my rant, I am just very :growlmad: this morning.

I'm so sorry, Lillian, this is such a hard journey. It's good to not give up hope but it's so draining to keep hoping and gettin those hopes crushed over and over again. Hugs to you and I hope you're right and it is reimplantation bleeding...



xxmyheartxx said:


> Af was due yesterday or today, so I've tested again pic taken at 3 and 10 mins xxx

Sorry my heart, can't see anything and I would've thought if AF was due yesterday or today any line would be showing. How frustrating! Can't see what's going on :( 



As for me, I've hit a horrible low this morning. Another bfn and I seem to have lost all hope, not just for this cycle, but of ever having another baby. It's been a tough month with DH's sa results and my due date all rolled into one. And my beautiful little boy who used to sleep so well is currently undergoing the start of his third month of not sleeping, he's shattered beyond description and I don't know what I can do for him... Makes me feel I'm a crap mum and this is the reason why I'm not getting pregnant :( 

Pity post, no need to reply, just currently cross with dh so have no one to talk to...


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Lilllian said:
> 
> 
> Arrgh, just so bloody fed up with all this now. The test is almost blank- major squinter, and I stupidly hoped that the spotting was re-implantation and i had a hope- stupid me!!:dohh: i hate this.
> 
> I need a break from it all but i don't want to give up so soon- just don't knw how many more cycles I can take of the same thing :growlmad:
> 
> Sorry for the self pity- no need to respond to my rant, I am just very :growlmad: this morning.
> 
> I'm so sorry, Lillian, this is such a hard journey. It's good to not give up hope but it's so draining to keep hoping and gettin those hopes crushed over and over again. Hugs to you and I hope you're right and it is reimplantation bleeding...
> 
> 
> 
> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> Af was due yesterday or today, so I've tested again pic taken at 3 and 10 mins xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry my heart, can't see anything and I would've thought if AF was due yesterday or today any line would be showing. How frustrating! Can't see what's going on :(
> 
> 
> 
> As for me, I've hit a horrible low this morning. Another bfn and I seem to have lost all hope, not just for this cycle, but of ever having another baby. It's been a tough month with DH's sa results and my due date all rolled into one. And my beautiful little boy who used to sleep so well is currently undergoing the start of his third month of not sleeping, he's shattered beyond description and I don't know what I can do for him... Makes me feel I'm a crap mum and this is the reason why I'm not getting pregnant :(
> 
> Pity post, no need to reply, just currently cross with dh so have no one to talk to...Click to expand...

Ive no idea either, im assuming she will show today at some point, its so hard, ive really had enough of ttc at the moment :-(
How old is ur little one? Xxx


----------



## Lilllian

Ah Hoping, think this month has been a real hard month for a few of us here :hugs: it is so good to share with others that understand- thank you for your support even though you are going through a tough time yourself!!
....
Your little boy will start sleeping better soon, it is probably teething. I love the teething powders- worked wonders for my two. My little man used to wake in the night for a few hours just chatting and gooing and I'm still not sure why, other than maybe teething? he sleeps through now but only needs 10 hours a night, so he is an early riser. lack of sleep can make you feel so crap, I feel your pain :hugs: Its funny with sleep, assoon as you think you have cracked it and they sleep through, they seem to get into another routine. We are 4 in the bed at the moment and it is a tight squeeze but at least I get some rest. Have you tried co-sleeping? 

Off to the Doctor at 4pm today and seeing a much nicer one this time. Hope he can help get me some tests.


----------



## Lilllian

xxmyheartxx said:


> Af was due yesterday or today, so I've tested again pic taken at 3 and 10 mins xxx

Myheart, I'm not sure on those tests. Sorry for not being much help. Think my eyes are totally lost with lines now. :wacko: I really hope AF doesn't show today. We are both in the same boat today. :flower:

Edit, just got more bleeding and af cramps- just relieved now.


----------



## Babylove100

Hey ladies, sorry you all seem to be having a rubbish time of it :hugs:

Myheart - not sure I can see anything but I'm like Lillian my eyes have lines coming out of them!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thank you ladies :hugs: hubby just doesn't understand :-( xxx


----------



## Lilllian

xxmyheartxx said:


> Thank you ladies :hugs: hubby just doesn't understand :-( xxx

My husband looks at my tests and just says there is nothing there and why don't I do 'one of those tests that tells you if you are pregnant' :dohh:


----------



## emma4g63

onetubeleft said:


> Hi everyone. It's been a while but I am officially back!
> 
> 
> So just to update everyone on my story... But I'll do it quick so it's not an essay...
> 
> Had an ectopic December 2011 (lost my right tube)
> Had my beautiful little girl September 2013
> First time of trying got caught December 2014 (ended in misscarriage at 12 weeks February 2015)
> 
> 
> Took a couple of months to myself. But me a Oh decided we would not try (been using the pull out method)
> 
> So I am on cycle day 20(of not trying lol) and today I had some spotting. I'm not due on for another week. So very very scared. I don't think my oh came inside me but hey, we can never always be 100% I've never been so scared.
> 
> You get past the stage where it's not an ectopic and you think "yay,"
> Then you get to 7 weeks and see a heart beat "yay,"
> But then you can't even be excited after 12 weeks...
> It's heartbreaking and I actually don't even want to take a test.
> 
> I've never known a situation where it HASN'T been implantation. So I've kinda made myself believe I'm pregnant. I actually don't know what I'm looking for here. Stories? Opinions? Support? I'm really not sure x



Onetube glad ur back hun...i saw u had a mmc and they are truly heartbreaking... How are u doing ??
Xxx hugs hun x


Lillian glad af finally came...myheart - hoping and lillian i kno u ladies r feeling down at the mo i kno how hard it is but need to keep heads up ladies....stay strong and dont ever feel like a pity party ...ttc is emotionaly draining and husbands are hard to deal with at the best of times lol !! 

Were all in it together.....xxxx hugs xxx


----------



## Babylove100

So my faint bfps are id say fainter today but my opks are darker. Given this I reckon my body must almost be back to zero and I'm gearing up to ovulate. Had a lot of ewcm this morning too! The top opk is the latest and I'd say not far off being positive!! Fx!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Lilllian

Thanks Emma :hugs:

Babylove, hope those opks get dark asap. :thumbup:

Still having brown spotting- I see the smear and think yep, that's af, and then get a smidge on the tampon and nothing else. It can't be implantation as it's too late and lasting 3 days now but can this be a light period? felt a bit sick and dizzy earler and started worrying about ectopic but I have no pains or anything. So pleased I have the docs later today. Just thinking out loud really. My husband is no help either. Nice to be able to vent on here again. Thank you all for you patience with me :dohh:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thanks Emma :hugs:

Lillian, hopefully the Dr can shed some light for you

Babylove, fx ov is just around the corner xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Now im confused, ff is saying af is not due until Friday where as yesterday it was showing it was due yesterday xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

My heart, he's 16 months old now. He started sleeping through when he was about 6 weeks old apart from the developmental leap stages, which last one or two weeks, never this long! Poor bunny, something is bothering him :(

Lillian, we didn't cosleep when he was young (I was too scared) and when we tried when he was older he hated it!!! But might have to give it another go, I have no problem with baby cuddles all night :)


----------



## onetubeleft

Hi ladies, just passing by. How are you all? X 6dpo here with a small bleed yesterday x


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Babylove100 said:


> So my faint bfps are id say fainter today but my opks are darker. Given this I reckon my body must almost be back to zero and I'm gearing up to ovulate. Had a lot of ewcm this morning too! The top opk is the latest and I'd say not far off being positive!! Fx!!!!

Yay! They look really promising!!



xxmyheartxx said:


> Now im confused, ff is saying af is not due until Friday where as yesterday it was showing it was due yesterday xxx

Oh! That's odd! Has changed your o date? Can you post a link? 



Lilllian said:


> Thanks Emma :hugs:
> 
> Babylove, hope those opks get dark asap. :thumbup:
> 
> Still having brown spotting- I see the smear and think yep, that's af, and then get a smidge on the tampon and nothing else. It can't be implantation as it's too late and lasting 3 days now but can this be a light period? felt a bit sick and dizzy earler and started worrying about ectopic but I have no pains or anything. So pleased I have the docs later today. Just thinking out loud really. My husband is no help either. Nice to be able to vent on here again. Thank you all for you patience with me :dohh:

Keeping everything crossed for you, hope you get some answers...


----------



## emma4g63

onetubeleft said:


> Hi ladies, just passing by. How are you all? X 6dpo here with a small bleed yesterday x

Really hope its implantation spotting for u !! Fx hun xx


----------



## Tai86

BABY DUST TO ALLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


k here is the deal ladies.PLZ AS MUCH FEEDBACK AS POSSIBLEmy cycle lengths ar 25-28days. last menses was march 26th.period2-3 days away BUT 15th,16th,17th i SWORE i was getting AF...I WASTED 5 PADS!!!lol....is that posibbly implantation cramping...i only cramp when period has STARTED.tell me what you guys think.THANKS.


----------



## Tai86

oH I HAVE A FIVE YR OLD AND A 5 MONTH OLD!!!:)


----------



## robinsonmom

Tai86 said:


> BABY DUST TO ALLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> 
> k here is the deal ladies.PLZ AS MUCH FEEDBACK AS POSSIBLEmy cycle lengths ar 25-28days. last menses was march 26th.period2-3 days away BUT 15th,16th,17th i SWORE i was getting AF...I WASTED 5 PADS!!!lol....is that posibbly implantation cramping...i only cramp when period has STARTED.tell me what you guys think.THANKS.

Didnt you post on another thread?


----------



## Tai86

robinsonmom said:


> Tai86 said:
> 
> 
> BABY DUST TO ALLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> 
> k here is the deal ladies.PLZ AS MUCH FEEDBACK AS POSSIBLEmy cycle lengths ar 25-28days. last menses was march 26th.period2-3 days away BUT 15th,16th,17th i SWORE i was getting AF...I WASTED 5 PADS!!!lol....is that posibbly implantation cramping...i only cramp when period has STARTED.tell me what you guys think.THANKS.
> 
> Didnt you post on another thread?Click to expand...

yes i have...i want to get as many opinions as possible:winkwink:


----------



## onetubeleft

Thanks emma! Me too, counting down the days till I can test now. X


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Tmi now just wiped and had big blob of yellow snotty cm, never had this before?
Not changed ov day or nothing, so confused lol xxx


----------



## Babylove100

xxmyheartxx said:


> Tmi now just wiped and had big blob of yellow snotty cm, never had this before?
> Not changed ov day or nothing, so confused lol xxx

Oh exciting! I had that with my bfp!! Fx!!!!xx


----------



## Babylove100

I'm so excited my opks are getting darker!! That is all!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

xxmyheartxx said:


> Tmi now just wiped and had big blob of yellow snotty cm, never had this before?
> Not changed ov day or nothing, so confused lol xxx

Great sign!!!!! That is such a good sign for bfp... Fx!!!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Babylove100 said:


> I'm so excited my opks are getting darker!! That is all!

I'm so happy they are! Xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I don't remember having it before, will know soon enough hopefully xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Pretty big temp jump this morning. Was really hopping it meant something but nothing on the tests this morning. I took a walmart cheapie and swore I saw something but the frer has nothing. So onto tomorrow.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Yr chart is looking good hun, fx for you xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

mommyof2peas said:


> Pretty big temp jump this morning. Was really hopping it meant something but nothing on the tests this morning. I took a walmart cheapie and swore I saw something but the frer has nothing. So onto tomorrow.

That's a great sign! If temps are going up because baby has implanted, you won't show for another 2-3 days anyway. Good luck!


----------



## mommyof2peas

I sure hope so. I just dont dare to hope. Its just been so hard and each month it gets harder to keep going. Last month my AF was only 2-3 days. Its normally 5. So Im just scared to hope that I might get my BFP. 

I know you ladies understand :D


----------



## BabeAwait

Only 10dpo today. I couldn't help myself I had a strong urge to test. Took this with fmu and the pic is right after the 3 minute mark. I don't see anything at all. I know it's still early though.
 



Attached Files:







CYMERA_20150421_104435.jpg
File size: 175.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Lilllian

Myheart, been reading a lot about implantation bleeding and other signs or early pregnancy and yellow cm came up a lot as being an implantation sign- sounds very promising!!!

Had a very good appt with the Doctor! I am getting my Hcg checked tomorrow and tests will be back on Thursday. At least I will know if I was pregnant or not! He said I can have any other test I want but he doesn't think it will show anything as I have had two successful pregnancies and it is probably just my age :blush:

edit, still getting brown spotting- it is a bit tar like this evening. Bizarre- just a smidge on the pad. Sorry for TMI


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Im glad the Dr was helpful hun, its good that they will do the tests though.
I've just being to the loo and was the tiniest bit if of pink, normally with af I bleed heavy straight away, definitely clutching at straws, and I've just tested again ooppss xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0028.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 16









DSC_0030.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 15









DSC_0031.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Lillian, so glad your doctor was so nice. At least you'll get some answers now!

My heart - can't wait to see your tests!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

My pictures are crap! Xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

BabeAwait said:


> Only 10dpo today. I couldn't help myself I had a strong urge to test. Took this with fmu and the pic is right after the 3 minute mark. I don't see anything at all. I know it's still early though.


Still early hun, good luck xxx


----------



## BabeAwait

Myheart do you know how many dpo you are?


----------



## Lilllian

BabeAwait said:


> Only 10dpo today. I couldn't help myself I had a strong urge to test. Took this with fmu and the pic is right after the 3 minute mark. I don't see anything at all. I know it's still early though.

I think I see something :thumbup:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

BabeAwait said:


> Myheart do you know how many dpo you are?

10/11 dpo i think, i dont temp no more xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Babylove so glad ur opks are gettin dark...myheart hun snotty cm us a reaslly good sign cxx eeek !!! 

Babeawait i see a line fx xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

BabeAwait said:


> Only 10dpo today. I couldn't help myself I had a strong urge to test. Took this with fmu and the pic is right after the 3 minute mark. I don't see anything at all. I know it's still early though.

I think I can see something too... Tried tweaking it but it doesn't quite catch it...


----------



## Hoping girl 2

xxmyheartxx said:


> Im glad the Dr was helpful hun, its good that they will do the tests though.
> I've just being to the loo and was the tiniest bit if of pink, normally with af I bleed heavy straight away, definitely clutching at straws, and I've just tested again ooppss xxx

I can definitely see something, especially on that too one of the last photo!!!


----------



## BabeAwait

Emma Lillian and Hoping in person I can see a line but it has no color. Might just be an indent. No worries tho when I had my cp I didn't get a bfp til around 13dpo. I'm hoping I can wait til 14dpo now. My chart looks great so I'm hanging on to that. :)

Myheart Nice we're pretty much the same dpo :) I'm horrible at reading tests on here otherwise I'd offer some input.


----------



## c beary83

Hi girls, I'm feeling a bit down today. Had a really big temp drop today (only 4\5 dpo) and ff took away my cross hairs :cry: also I've got really bad bloating (IBS).

Already feeling out but think my body probably needs a month off to adjust after the mc anyway.

I really like this thread. Everyone is really supportive. I've not told anyone we're TTC and I'm really glad as after seventeen months I would be pretty sick of the has it happened yet comment. So I'm glad to have you girls to talk to.

I've got an appointment with the fertility clinic next week and I think they'll put me on clomid so this would be my last natural cycle TTC. Good news is that because of my loss I probably won't have to have a hsg :happydance:


----------



## BabeAwait

Cbeary if you still think you ovulated and you have the vip membership you can talk to them about it in the troubleshooting chatroom. Because of my low progesterone I've had to do it a few times and they were always really helpful. Good luck at your appointment next week. FX for you!


----------



## dbluett

Hi Ladies! I had an IVF embryo transfer on 4/15. My beta is on 4/28. Thinking about testing on Friday.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

c beary83 said:


> Hi girls, I'm feeling a bit down today. Had a really big temp drop today (only 4\5 dpo) and ff took away my cross hairs :cry: also I've got really bad bloating (IBS).
> 
> Already feeling out but think my body probably needs a month off to adjust after the mc anyway.
> 
> I really like this thread. Everyone is really supportive. I've not told anyone we're TTC and I'm really glad as after seventeen months I would be pretty sick of the has it happened yet comment. So I'm glad to have you girls to talk to.
> 
> I've got an appointment with the fertility clinic next week and I think they'll put me on clomid so this would be my last natural cycle TTC. Good news is that because of my loss I probably won't have to have a hsg :happydance:


What is cross hairs? Xx


----------



## Lilllian

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> c beary83 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, I'm feeling a bit down today. Had a really big temp drop today (only 4\5 dpo) and ff took away my cross hairs :cry: also I've got really bad bloating (IBS).
> 
> Already feeling out but think my body probably needs a month off to adjust after the mc anyway.
> 
> I really like this thread. Everyone is really supportive. I've not told anyone we're TTC and I'm really glad as after seventeen months I would be pretty sick of the has it happened yet comment. So I'm glad to have you girls to talk to.
> 
> I've got an appointment with the fertility clinic next week and I think they'll put me on clomid so this would be my last natural cycle TTC. Good news is that because of my loss I probably won't have to have a hsg :happydance:
> 
> 
> What is cross hairs? XxClick to expand...

Good question! I want to know too! ?


----------



## emma4g63

myheart i see line on them last photos!!! omg i really hope this is it for you!! no af..no af no af!! lol


----------



## emma4g63

c beary83 said:


> Hi girls, I'm feeling a bit down today. Had a really big temp drop today (only 4\5 dpo) and ff took away my cross hairs :cry: also I've got really bad bloating (IBS).
> 
> Already feeling out but think my body probably needs a month off to adjust after the mc anyway.
> 
> I really like this thread. Everyone is really supportive. I've not told anyone we're TTC and I'm really glad as after seventeen months I would be pretty sick of the has it happened yet comment. So I'm glad to have you girls to talk to.
> 
> I've got an appointment with the fertility clinic next week and I think they'll put me on clomid so this would be my last natural cycle TTC. Good news is that because of my loss I probably won't have to have a hsg :happydance:


awww cbeary im not good at all these charts hun but does this mean you havnt ovulated?? awww i hope you did hun.. if not then having a month off sometimes isnt a bad thing just very hard to do :hugs:
hun XXXX fx for this cycle still


----------



## c beary83

BabeAwait said:


> Cbeary if you still think you ovulated and you have the vip membership you can talk to them about it in the troubleshooting chatroom. Because of my low progesterone I've had to do it a few times and they were always really helpful. Good luck at your appointment next week. FX for you!

Thanks babe. I don't have the VIP membership unfortunately. I think I ovulated because of the change in cm but just feeling a bit down today. I'll be OK tomorrow:winkwink:



oox_tasha_xoo said:


> c beary83 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, I'm feeling a bit down today. Had a really big temp drop today (only 4\5 dpo) and ff took away my cross hairs :cry: also I've got really bad bloating (IBS).
> 
> Already feeling out but think my body probably needs a month off to adjust after the mc anyway.
> 
> I really like this thread. Everyone is really supportive. I've not told anyone we're TTC and I'm really glad as after seventeen months I would be pretty sick of the has it happened yet comment. So I'm glad to have you girls to talk to.
> 
> I've got an appointment with the fertility clinic next week and I think they'll put me on clomid so this would be my last natural cycle TTC. Good news is that because of my loss I probably won't have to have a hsg :happydance:
> 
> 
> What is cross hairs? XxClick to expand...




Lilllian said:


> oox_tasha_xoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c beary83 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, I'm feeling a bit down today. Had a really big temp drop today (only 4\5 dpo) and ff took away my cross hairs :cry: also I've got really bad bloating (IBS).
> 
> Already feeling out but think my body probably needs a month off to adjust after the mc anyway.
> 
> I really like this thread. Everyone is really supportive. I've not told anyone we're TTC and I'm really glad as after seventeen months I would be pretty sick of the has it happened yet comment. So I'm glad to have you girls to talk to.
> 
> I've got an appointment with the fertility clinic next week and I think they'll put me on clomid so this would be my last natural cycle TTC. Good news is that because of my loss I probably won't have to have a hsg :happydance:
> 
> 
> What is cross hairs? XxClick to expand...
> 
> Good question! I want to know too! ?Click to expand...

Cross hairs is when fertility friend marks on your chart when ovulation occurred. They do it when you have a temp rise for three days after ovulation.


----------



## Babylove100

xxmyheartxx said:


> Im glad the Dr was helpful hun, its good that they will do the tests though.
> I've just being to the loo and was the tiniest bit if of pink, normally with af I bleed heavy straight away, definitely clutching at straws, and I've just tested again ooppss xxx

I can definitely see lines! Really really hoping this is your bfp!!!! Got everything crossed for you hunni!!xx


----------



## c beary83

BabeAwait said:


> Emma Lillian and Hoping in person I can see a line but it has no color. Might just be an indent. No worries tho when I had my cp I didn't get a bfp til around 13dpo. I'm hoping I can wait til 14dpo now. My chart looks great so I'm hanging on to that. :)
> 
> Myheart Nice we're pretty much the same dpo :) I'm horrible at reading tests on here otherwise I'd offer some input.

I've just had a look at your chart- it does look great! Fingers crossed your :bfp: will be on its way tomorrow :dust:


----------



## dancingnurse2

Cycle day 27 here. Spotting only lasted for a day. Taken several tests all BFN. :( So discouraged.


----------



## vkb3

How old are you Lillian? Just wondering as you said your dr said it may be your age. And I'm wondering if that's not my issue to.


----------



## bamluby

I'm always so bad at keeping up to date on these threads; so much happens in such a short period of time!

Anyway, I'm sorry to hear that AF has come for some of you ladies, and that many people are still in limbo! I tested with bfn today at 10dpo, so I'm already trying to mentally prepare for the likelihood of AF's arrival in a few days. 

On a more positive note, I hope to see some BFPs in here very soon!!! Baby dust and hugs to you all!!! :dust::hugs::dust:


----------



## cnswilliams

Wow, took off two days and I have lost track of everyone!!! Who can give my a highlight of the big news posts? :D


----------



## BabeAwait

Cbeary thanks for looking at my chart :)
Oh and for future reference if ff removes your chs again and you think it's wrong sometimes you can change the detection method and they'll come back. You don't need the vip for that.

Can you tell I've had some wacky cycles lol?


----------



## Lilllian

Well i am def on cycle day 4 :) roll on ovulation day!

Having hcg checked today to see if I was pregnant this last cycle. Results tomorrow will tell me if I do officially have line eye! Kind of hope so :wacko:

good luck testers today :winkwink:


----------



## Babylove100

Good luck with the tests Lilllian!

AFM - my opk hardly even has a second line today! :wacko:


----------



## mummy3ds

16 dpo and I got a faint but bfp, very scared but fxd this will be our rainbow xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Ladies... Tentative excitement or nasty evap? I think I can see pink but then I say I'm kidding myself. Dh says there's a slight pink... 

Don't worry about being brutal. At this point if it's an evap I need to come down to reality. 

Pic taken at 10 mins...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 27


----------



## xxmyheartxx

mummy3ds said:


> 16 dpo and I got a faint but bfp, very scared but fxd this will be our rainbow xx

Congratulations xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Hoping I can see see pink!! Clear as day and doesn't look like a evap to me!!!!!! Ooooh fx!!!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Ladies... Tentative excitement or nasty evap? I think I can see pink but then I say I'm kidding myself. Dh says there's a slight pink...
> 
> Don't worry about being brutal. At this point if it's an evap I need to come down to reality.
> 
> Pic taken at 10 mins...

I would say thats looking good hun, fx it gets darker xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Baby love and my heart, I hope this is it!! It would be great if my little angel sent me my rainbow just after her due date...

DS will just have to share his birthday month!!


----------



## Babylove100

Keeping everything crossed for you!!! So exciting!!!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Eekk, keeping everything crossed hun xxx


----------



## Lilllian

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Ladies... Tentative excitement or nasty evap? I think I can see pink but then I say I'm kidding myself. Dh says there's a slight pink...
> 
> Don't worry about being brutal. At this point if it's an evap I need to come down to reality.
> 
> Pic taken at 10 mins...

I see it :happydance: Can't wait to see more tests!


----------



## Lilllian

mummy3ds said:


> 16 dpo and I got a faint but bfp, very scared but fxd this will be our rainbow xx

Congratulations!! :happydance: Keep us updated on the tests!! good luck!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Thank you ladies!!!

I'm so scared... Scared it's an evap, scared I might lose yet a third baby, scared to hope...

Trying to stay calm and not too excited in case it's an evap (failining miserably!!!!) and once I confirm I'm going to do my damnedest to stay positive... Come on rainbow, come on!!


----------



## onetubeleft

Lots of baby dust to you. I think this is it for you sweetheart xx


----------



## Babylove100

Great attitude hoping!! When are you testing again!?!?!?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I can't wait to see next tests xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Myheart, have you tested again???xx


----------



## Leann83

Haven't posted in a while but still following your journey ladies! Fx for some BFPs in the next few days!! 

Hoping, I see a line!! Yay. Hope this is it for you! 

:dust:


----------



## mummy3ds

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Thank you ladies!!!
> 
> I'm so scared... Scared it's an evap, scared I might lose yet a third baby, scared to hope...
> 
> Trying to stay calm and not too excited in case it's an evap (failining miserably!!!!) and once I confirm I'm going to do my damnedest to stay positive... Come on rainbow, come on!!

I am completely 100% with you on this, I want to be excited but I am beyond terrified right now, want to see the line get clearer to know my hcg is getting higher, but I know even then I wont believe it until I see a heart beat, roll on 6.5 weeks x


----------



## onetubeleft

Leann83 said:


> Haven't posted in a while but still following your journey ladies! Fx for some BFPs in the next few days!!
> 
> Hoping, I see a line!! Yay. Hope this is it for you!
> 
> :dust:

Hi leann how are you? Xx it's been a while xx


----------



## littlemiss84

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Ladies... Tentative excitement or nasty evap? I think I can see pink but then I say I'm kidding myself. Dh says there's a slight pink...
> 
> Don't worry about being brutal. At this point if it's an evap I need to come down to reality.
> 
> Pic taken at 10 mins...

That looks like a BFP to me. fx'd this is it for you!




mummy3ds said:


> 16 dpo and I got a faint but bfp, very scared but fxd this will be our rainbow xx

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

It's tough, mummy ds3 :(

Fx this is it for us!!! Good luck!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Babylove100 said:


> Myheart, have you tested again???xx

Not yet, will in a bit, don't want to see another bfn xxx


----------



## Babylove100

So I just had a quick look back at the last cycle I O'd and my tests were like yesterday's then went really negative (which they have today) then 2 days later went blaring positive! So going by that, ewcm (tmi but there was loads last night when bd'ing) and the cramping I hoping these are all the signs that I might finally ovulate this weekend! I bl00dy hope so, I'm bored of myself these days! :haha:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Officially not testing again til tonight or tomorrow... Unofficially I tested again as soon as I needed a wee :) Two hours from the first test, had coffee (decaf!) and orange juice so a bit diluted. Can still see something but perhaps a bit more evap-y? Thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Same test in greyscale :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## xxmyheartxx

It looks pink hoping xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Babylove100 said:


> So I just had a quick look back at the last cycle I O'd and my tests were like yesterday's then went really negative (which they have today) then 2 days later went blaring positive! So going by that, ewcm (tmi but there was loads last night when bd'ing) and the cramping I hoping these are all the signs that I might finally ovulate this weekend! I bl00dy hope so, I'm bored of myself these days! :haha:

Mine do that hun xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Another bfn from me :-(


----------



## Babylove100

Hoping - still looks pink to me!!

Myheart - ah hope your just early, any sign of Af?? Pic??xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

No sign of af at the moment, pic was taken at 9 mins xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0032.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Babylove100

Something's still catching my eye! Fx Af stays away!!!xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My OPKs are confusing me again. I'm due to ovulate on Friday but my CM is wet and barely there, and I'd expect it to still be increasing and semi-stretchy, and my OPKs seem to be getting lighter rather than darker. Bottom two (just above the ring) are from this morning. I've been forgetting to drink water. Can dehydration affect CM?

First pic was taken at the 10 minute mark, second after 30 minutes.
 



Attached Files:







11158130_468880306601354_1705006392_n.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 2









11157016_468885143267537_940460019_n.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Babylove100

Mmmm I'm not sure about dehydration. I mean they say to not drink and hold your pee. Not sure about the tests, mine used to do that then suddenly, bam, blaring positive! And my cm dried up a day or too beforehand. As annoying as it is I guess just keep taking 2 or 3 opks a day.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Sorry ladies to bombard you but... There's no denying that line!!!!

Soooooo excited!!!!

Stick, baby, stiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 23


----------



## littlemiss84

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Sorry ladies to bombard you but... There's no denying that line!!!!
> 
> Soooooo excited!!!!
> 
> Stick, baby, stiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick!

Congrats Hoping :happydance: I really hope this one sticks for you!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

xxmyheartxx said:


> No sign of af at the moment, pic was taken at 9 mins xxx

I can see something my heart!!!!! Come on line, get darker!!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

BrandiCanucks said:


> My OPKs are confusing me again. I'm due to ovulate on Friday but my CM is wet and barely there, and I'd expect it to still be increasing and semi-stretchy, and my OPKs seem to be getting lighter rather than darker. Bottom two (just above the ring) are from this morning. I've been forgetting to drink water. Can dehydration affect CM?
> 
> First pic was taken at the 10 minute mark, second after 30 minutes.

Dehydration def affects cm... If you don't have enough water, your body won't use any up to produce cm so it can dry you up. But I don't know if it'll affect the colour of the opks though...

Good luck you get your positive soon!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Sorry ladies to bombard you but... There's no denying that line!!!!
> 
> Soooooo excited!!!!
> 
> Stick, baby, stiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick!

:happydance: :happydance: massive congratulations hun xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hoping girl 2 said:


> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> No sign of af at the moment, pic was taken at 9 mins xxx
> 
> I can see something my heart!!!!! Come on line, get darker!!!Click to expand...

Thanks hun, i think it's evapy xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Sorry ladies to bombard you but... There's no denying that line!!!!
> 
> Soooooo excited!!!!
> 
> Stick, baby, stiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick!

Beautiful line!!! :yipee:

Sending you lots and lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Double post ooppss


----------



## Lost7

Congrats Hoping Girl 2! Beautiful!


----------



## ciz

Hi ladies

Am I allowed to join in? I've started testing yesterday. 
Here's this mornings test[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/me/20150422_100748-2.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/me/20150422_100748-2.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

AF is due between Sunday and Tuesday. I've had 3 losses in 7 months so a bit on edge atm.


----------



## Lost7

ciz said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Am I allowed to join in? I've started testing yesterday.
> Here's this mornings test[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/me/20150422_100748-2.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/me/20150422_100748-2.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> AF is due between Sunday and Tuesday. I've had 3 losses in 7 months so a bit on edge atm.

Was that taken within the time limit? Only, I see a line. It's a shadow. Fingers crossed it's a BFP and not an evap / indent. :)


----------



## ciz

xxmyheartxx said:


> No sign of af at the moment, pic was taken at 9 mins xxx

I'm seeing a slight line hun. It's very faint but definitely picking something up


----------



## ciz

Lost7 said:


> ciz said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Am I allowed to join in? I've started testing yesterday.
> Here's this mornings test[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/me/20150422_100748-2.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/me/20150422_100748-2.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> AF is due between Sunday and Tuesday. I've had 3 losses in 7 months so a bit on edge atm.
> 
> Was that taken within the time limit? Only, I see a line. It's a shadow. Fingers crossed it's a BFP and not an evap / indent. :)Click to expand...

Yes hun just over 5mins =)


----------



## Hoping girl 2

ciz said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Am I allowed to join in? I've started testing yesterday.
> Here's this mornings test[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/me/20150422_100748-2.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/me/20150422_100748-2.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> AF is due between Sunday and Tuesday. I've had 3 losses in 7 months so a bit on edge atm.

I can see It!!!!!!!


----------



## Lost7

Fingers crossed future tests are darker :)


----------



## ciz

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Sorry ladies to bombard you but... There's no denying that line!!!!
> 
> Soooooo excited!!!!
> 
> Stick, baby, stiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick!

Lovely line hun. Congratulations. =) xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats hoping!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Congrats Hoping! I sure hope Ill be following you! Test running now. lol


----------



## Babylove100

How'd the test go mommy??


----------



## mommyof2peas

Poorly lol Nasty indent on the frer and nothing on the other.


----------



## Babylove100

I've decided I hate frers again! Those indents can be so nasty!! Keeping my fx for u still tho!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

See what I mean? Cramps this morning and super quick to temper, so maybe I did o cd 15 and not the 18. That would make me 12 dpo not 9. So maybe af is on the way. My lp is 14-15 days.
 



Attached Files:







2015-04-22 08.28.33.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 17









2015-04-22 08.52.39.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## c beary83

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Sorry ladies to bombard you but... There's no denying that line!!!!
> 
> Soooooo excited!!!!
> 
> Stick, baby, stiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick!

Congratulations!!! I'm so pleased for you :happydance:


----------



## Babylove100

mommyof2peas said:


> See what I mean? Cramps this morning and super quick to temper, so maybe I did o cd 15 and not the 18. That would make me 12 dpo not 9. So maybe af is on the way. My lp is 14-15 days.

Holy cow! That's one of the worst I've seen!!! :hugs: jeez we could do without crappy indents whilst ttc! Unnecessary!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ive just tested again and bfn, Im so sad and I know I'm'being silly, i know im out, just want af to hurry up and come x

Sorry for pity post ladies xxx


----------



## emma4g63

xxmyheartxx said:


> Ive just tested again and bfn, Im so sad and I know I'm'being silly, i know im out, just want af to hurry up and come x
> 
> Sorry for pity post ladies xxx

Myheart hunny its not sad its normal to feel like u do hun always here to chat xxx really ope af doesnt come xx


----------



## Babylove100

xxmyheartxx said:


> Ive just tested again and bfn, Im so sad and I know I'm'being silly, i know im out, just want af to hurry up and come x
> 
> Sorry for pity post ladies xxx

Ah Hun, I'm so sorry. I know you know this but your not out until Af shows! I thought I was out with both my bfps! Granted not a good example, but keep your head up. And if the witch does show her ugly face we are all right here with you! You got this!!!xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I'm so sorry myheart, it's such a hard thing to go through. The wait is the worst, I always think that if we could know straight away it'd help cope with the negatives, but the wait brings hope :(


----------



## emma4g63

Wow huge congrats hoping hunny xxx sticky baby dust xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

mommyof2peas said:


> See what I mean? Cramps this morning and super quick to temper, so maybe I did o cd 15 and not the 18. That would make me 12 dpo not 9. So maybe af is on the way. My lp is 14-15 days.

Silly question, how do you know they're indents? I would've gotten excited at that, what am I missing?


----------



## Babylove100

Well I don't know why I do this to myself, but after getting bfns of the frers, I grabbed some 15miu asda tests! Took one this afternoon and a faint bfp! Really, stop it already! Took another one just now and the line is darker, both holds were 3 hours without drinking. Seriously getting hacked off now. I know any sane person would just stop testing but I'm a self confessed neurotic obsessive person and I just can't help myself!!!! Sorry for the rant ladies. :flower:


----------



## onetubeleft

Babylove100 said:


> Well I don't know why I do this to myself, but after getting bfns of the frers, I grabbed some 15miu asda tests! Took one this afternoon and a faint bfp! Really, stop it already! Took another one just now and the line is darker, both holds were 3 hours without drinking. Seriously getting hacked off now. I know any sane person would just stop testing but I'm a self confessed neurotic obsessive person and I just can't help myself!!!! Sorry for the rant ladies. :flower:

How many dpo are you??? Is this on pt or frer? Xx a positive is a positive !!!! Woohoo xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

xxmyheartxx said:


> Ive just tested again and bfn, Im so sad and I know I'm'being silly, i know im out, just want af to hurry up and come x
> 
> Sorry for pity post ladies xxx


Im feeling very much the same this morning.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hoping girl 2 said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> See what I mean? Cramps this morning and super quick to temper, so maybe I did o cd 15 and not the 18. That would make me 12 dpo not 9. So maybe af is on the way. My lp is 14-15 days.
> 
> Silly question, how do you know they're indents? I would've gotten excited at that, what am I missing?Click to expand...

Not silly :) You can see the indent in it and there isnt color. At least that I can see.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Babylove100 said:


> Well I don't know why I do this to myself, but after getting bfns of the frers, I grabbed some 15miu asda tests! Took one this afternoon and a faint bfp! Really, stop it already! Took another one just now and the line is darker, both holds were 3 hours without drinking. Seriously getting hacked off now. I know any sane person would just stop testing but I'm a self confessed neurotic obsessive person and I just can't help myself!!!! Sorry for the rant ladies. :flower:

We want pictures ;)


----------



## Bex ttc1

xxmyheartxx said:


> Ive just tested again and bfn, Im so sad and I know I'm'being silly, i know im out, just want af to hurry up and come x
> 
> Sorry for pity post ladies xxx

My heart , I feel exactly the same. Took a super drug test tonight bfn (Af due fri/sat) I know they say not out until Af arrives though so fingers crossed for us both xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Baby love.. Photos!!!

I know some people for whom frers don't work very well so they don't get a Bfp til way after others.... Hope that's you too!


----------



## Lilllian

Away for a day and missed so much.

babylove, I was thinking about your opks from before and I think they can show positive if you are pregnant. They pick up LH hormone but it is very similar to Hcg so can pick up that too. You never know. I would go to your doctor and ask for a blood test like me.

Myheart, you had a faint line, i am sure. Hope is still there !!!

I am getting my hcg results tomorrow but don't know how they see if I was pregnant if I am on my period? Quite excited to see though- if it was negative last week then I will never do a test too early again! :)


----------



## Leann83

onetubeleft said:


> Leann83 said:
> 
> 
> Haven't posted in a while but still following your journey ladies! Fx for some BFPs in the next few days!!
> 
> Hoping, I see a line!! Yay. Hope this is it for you!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Hi leann how are you? Xx it's been a while xxClick to expand...

I'm good thanks onetube, nervous but good! How are you, when is testing time for you?

Congrats Hoping :happydance: :happydance: you must be very close to a New Years Day due date?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've heard the dollar store tests have picked up positives before FRER did. I had two faint positives at 8dpo and 9dpo on dollar store tests last cycle, within the time frame, but the witch arrives on time.


----------



## Babylove100

For your viewing pleasure!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Leann83 said:


> onetubeleft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leann83 said:
> 
> 
> Haven't posted in a while but still following your journey ladies! Fx for some BFPs in the next few days!!
> 
> Hoping, I see a line!! Yay. Hope this is it for you!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Hi leann how are you? Xx it's been a while xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm good thanks onetube, nervous but good! How are you, when is testing time for you?
> 
> Congrats Hoping :happydance: :happydance: you must be very close to a New Years Day due date?Click to expand...

Yep :) baby due 4th January. What a lovely way to start the year :)


----------



## Babylove100

My pics are always crap so here's another one....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 25


----------



## mommyof2peas

If I happen to get a BFP We will have the same due date :D


----------



## mommyof2peas

Babylove100 said:


> My pics are always crap so here's another one....

I see it on the bottom one.


----------



## sportysgirl

mommyof2peas said:


> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> Ive just tested again and bfn, Im so sad and I know I'm'being silly, i know im out, just want af to hurry up and come x
> 
> Sorry for pity post ladies xxx
> 
> 
> Im feeling very much the same this morning.Click to expand...

I am also feeling this way. Sucks doesn't it? xxx


----------



## Babylove100

I forgot to say top was the one this afternoon and bottom was this evening.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

sportysgirl said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> Ive just tested again and bfn, Im so sad and I know I'm'being silly, i know im out, just want af to hurry up and come x
> 
> Sorry for pity post ladies xxx
> 
> 
> Im feeling very much the same this morning.Click to expand...
> 
> I am also feeling this way. Sucks doesn't it? xxxClick to expand...

It definitely does :hugs: xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Baby, im seeing lines especially on bottom test, argh its so frustrating for you!
Thank you all for your support, ive just had a sneaky cry in the shower about it all xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Mommyof2peas - how funny!

Babylove, I can see something too!!!


----------



## emma4g63

Babylove hunny i see it too !! No idea y ut wud b stronger now tho...maybe its leftover hormones but ur weeks on now..mine was neg after 2 weeks!! After d n c and i was 12 weeks nearly...
Go to docs ask for blood they will do um in this situation hunny fir ur sanity ..really hope its a bfp tho xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Lillian fx for test results hun xxx least u will kno then xx

Mommy2peas really hope u gt a bfp in the morn that frer is shocking !!! 

Babylove and myheart ope u ladies both gt yr bfp xxx 

My opk darker tonigt.. im always well behind me im not even in tww !! Grrr shud ov tommoriw or day after d


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Slowly but surely the tortoise won the race, Emma ;) 

Go, eggie, go!!


----------



## rebecca822

im 12DPO today and got a BFN :(

I'll try again tomorrow


----------



## dancingnurse2

Yay, Hoping! Keeping your little rainbow in my prayers!


----------



## BabeAwait

I love/hate frers too mommy and babylove. Love them for the early results hate them because they remind me of my cp. Too bad other brands don't make tests as sensitive :(


----------



## BabeAwait

Ugh laggy phone today.

Myheart you're not out it's still early! I've felt the same since my bfn yesterday. 

Congrats babylove! :happydance:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Where are you from, babeawait? If in the UK, superdrugs are as sensitive as frers and way cheaper (and I find easier to read!!!!)


----------



## BabeAwait

I'm in the US hoping. Just my luck! Lol


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Oh no!!!! Wish they made superdrugs over there, they are the best!!!


----------



## Lilllian

rebecca822 said:


> im 12DPO today and got a BFN :(
> 
> I'll try again tomorrow

Sorry Rebecca! still early though :winkwink:

I'll be testing in May time now- can't believe it is so close to Summer :wacko:


----------



## BabeAwait

Hoping Could I buy them online? I've heard good things about wondfo too but they aren't quite as sensitive. I use the wondfo opks.


----------



## happynewmom1

Hope it's ok to jump in for a moment to say I'm in the US too and have had this problem. I've had great luck with Answer brand.. I'm not sure the sensitivity difference but from what I've read it's basically like a frer but cheaper. Some grocery stores sell them or I get them on eBay 2 for $7.50. Which is cheaper than frer and they've worked the same for me. Actually.. I never had indent or evap issues with answer like people seem to get with frer now too.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My stupid OPKs are barely there now. They look like shadow's. I'm hoping it's just because I drank more water today, but I haven't had anything to drink in almost 9 hours and the last one I did (20 minutes ago) is fainter than the one I did at noon.

Guess we'll see what the morning's test looks like, but I'm wondering if I'll end up ovulating late again, if at all, this cycle.


----------



## TTCBean

Can I join? I'm 5DPO today, going to test April 30 (probably sooner though - I'm a POAS addict)!!


----------



## BabeAwait

Thanks happynewmom! I'll have to try them out


----------



## happynewmom1

BabeAwait said:


> Thanks happynewmom! I'll have to try them out

You're welcome! I got a faint line on one at 11dpo and a strong one at 12dpo my last pregnancy. So not super early but about when I'd get a positive on a frer :) 

Good luck to you! Fx you get your bfp this month and don't need to try anything else :)


----------



## BabeAwait

I have a two frers left, a couple dollar store tests, and two cb digital so hopefully it's enough for this cycle. I plan on testing Friday now at 13dpo hopefully I'll get a bfp then. If not I'm buying answer brand because frers and their indents are annoying.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Oooh, good call happy, I have also heard lots of good things about answer brand from other ttc groups. Babeawait, they are probably the way forward then :) 

Brandi - so sorry your opks aren't playing ball. Hope they sort themselves out quickly!!!!

Ttcbean - welcome and good luck!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Hey ladies... So I'm freaking out :( My line should've been darker this morning, at least a touch. And I think it's lighter :( :( :( 

I did drink lots of water yesterday but considering top test was done with third morning wee, two hours after last time I'd been to the toilet and bottom one was done with fmu, I would expect to see some difference. 

Can I be losing my rainbow already? :( :( :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 29


----------



## BabeAwait

Hoping a lot of the time it can take 48 hours to see progression. I understand your fears and need to see a darker line, I dealt with the same feelings leading up to my cp. I'm sure everything is perfectly fine with your little bean. Take it a day at a time. If you can try not to test more than once a day and don't expect progression until it's been two. Even at two days past you may not see any progression and it can still be okay. There are so many factors like lot numbers, urine dilution, etc. If you really feel in your gut the something is wrong in the next day or two get a blood test. As someone who recently went through the same emotions I wish I had someone tell me what I'm telling you. But I really do think you are okay hours between tests very very rarely show progression even after long holds. :hugs: you will get through the next few days and I'm sure your bean is fine :)


----------



## Hoping girl 2

BabeAwait said:


> Hoping a lot of the time it can take 48 hours to see progression. I understand your fears and need to see a darker line, I dealt with the same feelings leading up to my cp. I'm sure everything is perfectly fine with your little bean. Take it a day at a time. If you can try not to test more than once a day and don't expect progression until it's been two. Even at two days past you may not see any progression and it can still be okay. There are so many factors like lot numbers, urine dilution, etc. If you really feel in your gut the something is wrong in the next day or two get a blood test. As someone who recently went through the same emotions I wish I had someone tell me what I'm telling you. But I really do think you are okay hours between tests very very rarely show progression even after long holds. :hugs: you will get through the next few days and I'm sure your bean is fine :)[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you...
> 
> I did this last pregnancy too :( I saw great progression until four days into pregnancy then it stopped and I knew something was wrong. So this time I decided to compromise on my poas addiction :) I have the superdrugs and the frers so I'm testing every day but one day with superdrugs, next with frer, then superdrugs and so on so I can still test every day but can only compare for progression every two days, if that makes sense?
> 
> But my plan failed, lol. Took frer today which looks good but have nothing to compare with, and had to dip a superdrug because I figured I hadn't tested with fmu so I wanted to see the progression from yesterday and that's when it backfired :(
> 
> I have a blood test on Monday for hormone checking (we started testing as to why I wasn't getting pregnant). Over here you can't just get an hcg test done, your GP needs to refer you and they just don't. But because of my two mc they promised me I could have the hcg doubling test done this time. So I'm going to ring and ask if they can change Monday's test to an hcg count if I'm still pregnant by then.
> 
> Feeling so deflated today :( I hate pregnancy after mc, the mc suck the joy out of every bfp and replace it with sheer terror :(


----------



## Babylove100

Hoping it looks darker to me! I found with my sd tests they didn't get darker very quickly but the line got thicker if you know what I mean, today's line def looks thicker! I think my progression pics are on the first page of my journal if you want to take a look and see what I mean. Sending you :dust: also my afternoon urine was always way better! Fmu kinda sucks sometimes!!! :hugs:


----------



## BabeAwait

:hugs: I'm sorry you're going through this hoping. MCs steal our innocence in a way, we can't feel safe about our happy news like the first time we saw a bfp. I know it's hard not to constantly compare tests. Hell I even did it today. If you're able to try to keep busy, I know it won't stop you from thinking about it but atleast it can distract you a few short moments at a time. FX in the next couple days you will see an obvious progression :)


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Thank you ladies :) 

I'm trying to take hope I the fact that my frer looks good considering I only got a bfp yesterday and stark white the day before. It's not even a squinter! 

I'll have a look at your progression pics, baby love, thank you!


----------



## emma4g63

Hoping same as others hun progression is 48hrs and they look similar too me....really think this is it for u hun try not to panic and worry easy said i kno xx

Got my pos this morn cmon egg!! 
https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150423_064049_zpsokcw9jui.jpg


https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150423_064036_zpsody8o9pc.jpg

Best go get my pineapple lol


----------



## Babylove100

Yay!!! Happy bd'ing Emma!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## BabeAwait

Woohoo Emma! :happydance:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Yay, go get eggy xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Woo hoo!! Go catch it!!!!!


----------



## onetubeleft

TTCBean said:


> Can I join? I'm 5DPO today, going to test April 30 (probably sooner though - I'm a POAS addict)!!

Welcome. I'm 8dpo. And ive already tested twice &#128584;&#128584;&#128584;

How are you? Any symptoms? X


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Still no af, but at least my LP seems to have increased, have tested 2mu, again nothing much there xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0040.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Babylove100

Myheart! I so wish I could swap my bfp for your bfn! Still keeping everything crossed that your bfp is just around the corner!!

I tested again and still a line *sigh* I def won't be testing April now :cry:


----------



## Babylove100

Although I can see a 2nd pink line in your pic.....


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Have you called the drs hun about bloods?
Im not sure about my test, tempted to go waste some cash on a frer xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Nope, they won't do bloods, my docs are the worst! I haven't rung epu either as I bet they'll just say test again in a week!

I'd say do it! My I really am a true crazy poas addict!!


----------



## ciz

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/me/20150423_093451-1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/me/20150423_093451-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Hmm this is my morning tests. Can't see anything on these ones at all compared to yesterdays. Having twinges left and middle so don't know if that's af gearing up.


----------



## ciz

xxmyheartxx said:


> Have you called the drs hun about bloods?
> Im not sure about my test, tempted to go waste some cash on a frer xxx

Superdrug tests are good too hun xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Here's today's test, top is yesterday bottom is this morning.

I know you all cant tell me what's going on but thanks for being here ladies! :flower: 

Cd27 today so hopefully this will all be over soon! Miscarriages suck!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 25


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OPK is slightly darker this morning, so it was probably that I drank a lot of water yesterday. But it's still nowhere close to positive despite ovulation supposed to be occurring tomorrow. Cervix is high and soft and I had a big glob of cloudy, stretchy mucus this morning, but now bone dry.

I have a sneaky suspicion that I'll be ovulating late again this month, which, if I do get pregnant, would result in another chemical pregnancy. If I do end up ovulating late, then I'll be taking a break on TTC until after my son turns 1.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Ladies, I want to answer ever single post I'm reading but in In the middle of moving house, with packers all around me packing ny house up, and they've cut my internet. 3G is rubbish in my phone so I can't really load the page too often. But I didn't want to just disappear for a couple of days after you've all been so amazing to me, so just wanted to let you know that even if I'm not replying in still reading and thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for you!!!!!!!! I'll chime in whenever I can :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck with the move hun xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I can't get to a superdrug today Grrr, took another ic and think im making up lines lol xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0046.jpg
File size: 8.5 KB
Views: 25


----------



## ciz

I'd count that as a line. When are you due af hun?


----------



## cnswilliams

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Sorry ladies to bombard you but... There's no denying that line!!!!
> 
> Soooooo excited!!!!
> 
> Stick, baby, stiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick!

:wohoo: OMG I am so happy for you!!!! Do you think it was the not charting or using opks that did the trick for you???? Congratulations!!!!



xxmyheartxx said:


> Ive just tested again and bfn, Im so sad and I know I'm'being silly, i know im out, just want af to hurry up and come x
> 
> Sorry for pity post ladies xxx

I am right there with you!!! I am only 9 dpo and I can feel the depression setting in already. My chart looked perfect!!! How is it possible I am not pregnant? :hugs: At least we don't have to have our pity parties alone!:hugs:



BabeAwait said:


> Hoping Could I buy them online? I've heard good things about wondfo too but they aren't quite as sensitive. I use the wondfo opks.

If you have a dollar tree around they are super sensitive. Got a bfp in December same day that blood test revealed only 12 hcg! On line they are New choice brand.



Hoping girl 2 said:


> Hey ladies... So I'm freaking out :( My line should've been darker this morning, at least a touch. And I think it's lighter :( :( :(
> 
> I did drink lots of water yesterday but considering top test was done with third morning wee, two hours after last time I'd been to the toilet and bottom one was done with fmu, I would expect to see some difference.
> 
> Can I be losing my rainbow already? :( :( :(

I think they still look great!!! Don't waste a minute celebrating that baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:



emma4g63 said:


> Hoping same as others hun progression is 48hrs and they look similar too me....really think this is it for u hun try not to panic and worry easy said i kno xx
> 
> Got my pos this morn cmon egg!!
> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150423_064049_zpsokcw9jui.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150423_064036_zpsody8o9pc.jpg
> 
> Best go get my pineapple lol

Good luck!!!!!!! I hope this is it for you!!!!



xxmyheartxx said:


> I can't get to a superdrug today Grrr, took another ic and think im making up lines lol xxx

If you are making up lines then I am too!!! I see a little pink shadow hovering right where a line would be!!!!!!



AFM. Feeling very down and out. Chart not looking like a little boo burrowed :(. Took 10 miu hpt today and bfn. I just don't understand what has happened. Why was it always easy to get pregnant and then have MC and now its impossible! I feel like giving up.:cry:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Myheart - I see a line too!!!

Cns - thank you!!! Feeling much better now. Did a two hour hold with no liquid and took another superdrug and an ic and both are considerably darker than yestsrtday's so have calmed down now. No more testing Saturday! It helps that tomorrow the move is actually happening (today is the packing) so I can keep my mind off things. 

I'm so sorry you're down :( it's so hard after a mc, I think every cycle the blow is a bit harder. But I'm sure your rainbow is on its way!!!


----------



## Babylove100

xxmyheartxx said:


> I can't get to a superdrug today Grrr, took another ic and think im making up lines lol xxx

Errrrr there is a definite pink line!! OMG this is so exciting!!! Test again, now please!!! :happydance:


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm on my phone I will need to catch up properly later on my iPad just about to get the girls up. Wtf I had 2 spots of pink blood when wiped I never remember this in the past but seems to Happen since ttc after Erin. But thought my body was getting back to normal as last month didn't spot til 12dpo. Is this bad?


----------



## emma4g63

Myheart thrt looks bfp omg so exciting !!! Babylove hun ur test lines are still there hun...if its still bfp tmz it must b gttin darker !!

Hoping good luck moving take it easy xxx

Cnswilliams thanks so much hun ...i kno its hard not to feel down but give yourself time hun all ur feelings are normal hun xx


----------



## BabeAwait

12dpo today and only one day until I test. I keep thinking I'm starting af but it is just the massive amount of creamy cm I have. Thanks progesterone suppositories! :haha: My temp dropped slightly today but is still nearly a degree above my coverline so I hope it's still okay. 

Myheart and babylove I definitely see shadows there. And I'm horrible at reading tests online.


----------



## Babylove100

Thanks babeawait, unfortunately I'm testing for the opposite and still waiting for my bfn after a mc in March! Very frustrating!!


----------



## BabeAwait

Oh no I'm so sorry babylove :hugs: it's hard to keep up with all the posts on this thread sometimes. I feel like a jerk for misreading. MCs are the worst. :hugs: I hope you get a good test soon so you can feel assured going forward ttc.


----------



## Babylove100

Ah don't be silly!!! Not a jerk at all!! This thread does move fast!! :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Seriously LOST right now.
Despite my negative OPKs, I have EWCM now and my cervix is high, soft, open and wet. I think I have a bad batch of Wondfo's. Trying to reach the donor and move insemination up to tonight.
 



Attached Files:







11166062_469390499883668_1990232908_n.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Brandi, how exciting!!!!!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## ciz

BrandiCanucks said:


> Seriously LOST right now.
> Despite my negative OPKs, I have EWCM now and my cervix is high, soft, open and wet. I think I have a bad batch of Wondfo's. Trying to reach the donor and move insemination up to tonight.

definitely sounds and looks like you are ovulating or very very near to it. 

I get ewcm for about 3 to 4 days. Good luck hun x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I did another OPK, 5 hours after the first, and it's not any darker.
 



Attached Files:







12.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Hoping girl 2

How frustrating!!!! Your opks are confusing. Can you get any other brand?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've only got enough money right now to put gas in my van and make the 4 hour round trip to my donor. We initially scheduled for tomorrow, but based on EWCM, I want to move it up to tonight, just in case. Waiting for him to write back.


----------



## TTCBean

onetubeleft said:


> TTCBean said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? I'm 5DPO today, going to test April 30 (probably sooner though - I'm a POAS addict)!!
> 
> Welcome. I'm 8dpo. And ive already tested twice &#128584;&#128584;&#128584;
> 
> How are you? Any symptoms? XClick to expand...

Aw thanks for the welcome!!! :) 6DPO and having to talk myself out of testing today haha!

My major symptom is that my nipples HURT! I'm breastfeeding my 24 month old and it's pretty bad, total cringe worthy/hold onto something and breathe pain. I've never experienced that before. Other than that, just really thirsty and peeing more than usual, along with nausea on and off.


----------



## bluefish1980

Well, I was supposed to be skipping April entirely as AF not due till 1st May (CD 37) However, she showed her face this afternoon at CD28.

I had a feeling I ovulated earlier this cycle (and we BD at the right time) but it's quite a big difference in dates. A whole 9/10 days early!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, I skipped out to the dollar store to get a different brand of OPK. This line is lighter than the one at CD13 (CD16 today), so I'm guessing either I already missed it, the Wondfo's are correct and I haven't ovulated yet and am nowhere close, or I'm just not holding my urine long enough yet (Gone three times in two hours)


----------



## TTCBean

I caved in lol and tested 6dpo and of course bfn! Hahaha I feel crazy!


----------



## c beary83

emma4g63 said:


> Hoping same as others hun progression is 48hrs and they look similar too me....really think this is it for u hun try not to panic and worry easy said i kno xx
> 
> Got my pos this morn cmon egg!!
> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150423_064049_zpsokcw9jui.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150423_064036_zpsody8o9pc.jpg
> 
> Best go get my pineapple lol

Yey :happydance::happydance: 


xxmyheartxx said:


> I can't get to a superdrug today Grrr, took another ic and think im making up lines lol xxx

I see a line. So excited for you :happydance::happydance:


BabeAwait said:


> 12dpo today and only one day until I test. I keep thinking I'm starting af but it is just the massive amount of creamy cm I have. Thanks progesterone suppositories! :haha: My temp dropped slightly today but is still nearly a degree above my coverline so I hope it's still okay.
> 
> Myheart and babylove I definitely see shadows there. And I'm horrible at reading tests online.

Good luck babe!

AFM. I just have a feeling I'm out this cycle. Doesn't help that I keep seeing single magpies :growlmad:

I'm 7\8dpo tomorrow so will start testing anyway to join in the fun:haha:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Brandi, anything less than a three hour hold won't give you correct results in an opk... Good luck!!!


----------



## TTCBean

I hate evaps! LOL My test was negative so I taped it to my TTC page thing I do for my records, and was moving it out of the way just now and there is an ever so faint positive! so two hours after testing it showed up, as I check several times within 30 minutes.

Last cycle that happened to me twice :( so I bought a new patch of Wondfo this cycle hoping I wouldn't get evaps.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Evaps are the worst :( are you sure they're evaps? Sometimes they can pick up really low levels of hcg after a while...


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Brandi, anything less than a three hour hold won't give you correct results in an opk... Good luck!!!

Been holding for an hour now, gonna hold for another few before testing again. I didn't realize less than 3 gave inaccurate results. Should I avoid drinking anything too?

Like MAJOR difference lmao
Yellow'd one is from CD13. White one is from an hour ago.
 



Attached Files:







11129561_469443973211654_1168276105_n.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Donor says tonight is a GO!!
I'm going to trust the EWCM over the OPK. I NEVER get EWCM until a day or two before O, so I know that it isn't far off.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Brandi, withhold liquids too :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Damn, I just had a bowl of soup lol


----------



## Babylove100

Good luck Brandi!!!! :happydance:


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks cbeary!! Ow r u ?? Iv jus been to buy my pineapple !! 

Myheart any more tests hun !!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck brandi!
No more tests,got some serious cramps and back ache abd feeling very wet so im assuming af is on her merry way, if not here by morning, im off to boots to get a frer xxx


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Haha brandi, a soup is fine! It's more like water and juices and drink drinks :) Good luck with the donor!!!

Myheart - hope and stays away!!!

Emma - good luck with the pineapple!!


----------



## emma4g63

Really hope she doesnt come..all those things are early bfp sypmtpns too eeek !! Will be looking out for it xxx

Fx 

Good luck brandi and all u lovrly ladies xx


----------



## c beary83

emma4g63 said:


> Thanks cbeary!! Ow r u ?? Iv jus been to buy my pineapple !!
> 
> Myheart any more tests hun !!

Hi Emma - I'm good thanks. Feeling out this month so I'm just looking forward to seeing the specialist next week and seeing what they suggest. I missed day 4 of the pineapple but ate double the next day:thumbup:

Really hope you get a sticky been this month :flower:



xxmyheartxx said:


> Good luck brandi!
> No more tests,got some serious cramps and back ache abd feeling very wet so im assuming af is on her merry way, if not here by morning, im off to boots to get a frer xxx

I had a feeling of being wet before I got my :bfp: never had it before so I hope it is a good sign for you!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

TTCBean said:


> Hoping girl 2 said:
> 
> 
> Evaps are the worst :( are you sure they're evaps? Sometimes they can pick up really low levels of hcg after a while...
> 
> I guess I'm not 100% sure but I'm only 6DPO and it was 2 hrs before I looked at it again! So probably is an evap... will test each day till AF or BFP!Click to expand...

Oh! Sorry! Missed the bit where you said you were 6dpo... That is a bit early! I hope you're evap turns into a real bfp in a few days!!


----------



## emma4g63

c beary83 said:


> emma4g63 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks cbeary!! Ow r u ?? Iv jus been to buy my pineapple !!
> 
> Myheart any more tests hun !!
> 
> Hi Emma - I'm good thanks. Feeling out this month so I'm just looking forward to seeing the specialist next week and seeing what they suggest. I missed day 4 of the pineapple but ate double the next day:thumbup:
> 
> Really hope you get a sticky been this month :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> Good luck brandi!
> No more tests,got some serious cramps and back ache abd feeling very wet so im assuming af is on her merry way, if not here by morning, im off to boots to get a frer xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I had a feeling of being wet before I got my :bfp: never had it before so I hope it is a good sign for you!Click to expand...


Awww well i hpe your not out hun but atlesst youve got that to aim towards and ur rainbow will come xx thanks hun really hpe we both get sticky beans xx


----------



## nmv

Ok ladies, just realized I O'd...FINALLY!!! 
I'm 6dpo, woohoo! :)

*Testing on April 30th*...probably...
(...might chicken out and wait 'til Sat, May 2nd)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

3 hour hold, different brand. Darker line.
Still negative. Still gonna trust the EWCM. Can't be too far off ovulation anyway.
 



Attached Files:







20150423_160204.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BabeAwait

Is it tomorrow yet? I want to pee on something! :growlmad:


----------



## c beary83

Pee anyway babe! What time is it over there?


----------



## BabeAwait

4:12pm cbeary I am cheap and don't want to have to buy more frers over the weekend :wacko: My husband is also doing a test for a new job right now so I'm just all sorts of anxious


----------



## dancingnurse2

Well the witch has showed today. Staying positive, new cycle means another month of new chances. I also ordered the clearblue advanced fertility monitor!


----------



## BabeAwait

Good luck dancingnurse! I hope the fertility monitor helps. Sorry the witch got you.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

5.5 hour hold, no fluids for 8-10 hours. Definitely still negative, but did the insemination anyway and hoping that I still ovulate tomorrow (or maybe that I ovulated on CD13?...cuz I inseminated on CD12)

Only time will tell!
 



Attached Files:







11130077_469563006533084_593463055_n.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 1









11173566_469563013199750_1106208062_n.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cnswilliams

Just had sharp pains in lower right ovary area and felt cramp all day, just checked back at symptoms last month and documented the same extact thing at 9 dpo :(. I will post my bfn when I take my test in the morning :'(. What would explain pains in the same area and same side two months in a row on the same day dpo?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm so over the confusion. CD13 seems to be my darkest day, but no positive yet. I inseminated on CD12 and again tonight (CD16) so hopefully I catch an eggie...otherwise, I'm out for a few months.

First pic was taken at 10 minutes, second at 20 minutes
 



Attached Files:







progress.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 4









11185707_469594429863275_1588107153_n.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## emma4g63

Dancing nurse fx next cycle hunny xxx 

Cnswilliams hun sharp pains could be attemped implantation...i feel mine xxx its diff for everyone xx good luck


----------



## Babylove100

Sorry af came dancingnurse! Good luck for May!

AFM - I have officially put the tests down, am just going to relax and wait it out for af! My mind feels healthier already!! I'll keep popping in to check up on you all! Good luck :dust:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I am an emotional ball of wreck right now. I have literally been bawling my eyes out for 4 hours over Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## emma4g63

BrandiCanucks said:


> I am an emotional ball of wreck right now. I have literally been bawling my eyes out for 4 hours over Grey's Anatomy.

Awwww brandi thts a good sign ..i love greys !!! Its sef emotional


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Greys is one of my favs!
I'm out :-( :-( :-( xxx


----------



## Babylove100

xxmyheartxx said:


> Greys is one of my favs!
> I'm out :-( :-( :-( xxx

Ah man, dislike this a lot!!!! So sorry Hun :hugs: xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

emma4g63 said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> I am an emotional ball of wreck right now. I have literally been bawling my eyes out for 4 hours over Grey's Anatomy.
> 
> Awwww brandi thts a good sign ..i love greys !!! Its sef emotionalClick to expand...

No, it's not a good bawling my eyes out. Tonight's episode hurts. Everything hurts. I didn't go to bed for 5 hours after the end of the episode because I couldn't wrap my head around what just happened. Even now, it seems so surreal. I won't spoil it for those who haven't seen it, but it was not good. It was a horrible episode that might possibly spell the end of Grey's Anatomy for good.


----------



## Leann83

oops, double post!


----------



## Leann83

*fingers in ears* say no more!! :haha: I'd say we're a few weeks behind here!! Only watched episode 19 last night, I'm tempted to stream some episodes online tonight to see what's going on now!

So sorry myheart :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I promise I won't ruin it. Fans are PISSED though.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Omg ive just read a spoiler, its really annoyed me! Xxx


----------



## Babylove100

I'm missing out! I've not seen Greys, think I just found my new TV catch up to download!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Don't read anymore!


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Distraught doesn't even cut it! Far worse than af turning up! Xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Omg no way iv just read a spoiler too #depressed :((


----------



## emma4g63

My heart hun sorry af xxx


----------



## cnswilliams

So here it is ladies, the bfn I was positive yesterday I would get today based on charting :-( I guess it could be time to visit the doctor :-(
 



Attached Files:







20150424_093415-1-1.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry about af, myheart.

Yeah, if you're devastated over the spoiler, DON'T watch the episode. It's one big tease and I was BEGGING for a miracle. I've had to stay off Twitter today because I'm still a huge emotional wreck over it.

I think my tests are finally getting darker though and maybe positive tonight.

First (left wondfo and top dollar store) was at 6:30am and second (right wondfo and bottom dollar store) was at 9am.
 



Attached Files:







compare3.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 3









compare4.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## emma4g63

cnswilliams said:


> So here it is ladies, the bfn I was positive yesterday I would get today based on charting :-( I guess it could be time to visit the doctor :-(

So sorry hun still time xxx


----------



## BabeAwait

Looks like a BFN to me :( weird thing is my temp went up this morning
 



Attached Files:







CYMERA_20150424_084443.jpg
File size: 120.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## cnswilliams

emma4g63 said:


> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> So here it is ladies, the bfn I was positive yesterday I would get today based on charting :-( I guess it could be time to visit the doctor :-(
> 
> So sorry hun still time xxxClick to expand...

Thanks,I think we are just going to stop trying. I can't handle this stress and the amount of time I spend away from the ones I have chasing the one I don't isn't fair to them. It's all in God's time anyway, not mine so I am tired of trying.


----------



## cnswilliams

emma4g63 said:


> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> So here it is ladies, the bfn I was positive yesterday I would get today based on charting :-( I guess it could be time to visit the doctor :-(
> 
> So sorry hun still time xxxClick to expand...

Thanks,I think we are just going to stop trying. I can't handle this stress and the amount of time I spend away from the ones I have chasing the one I don't isn't fair to them. It's all in God's time anyway, not mine so I am tired of trying.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

cnswilliams said:


> emma4g63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> So here it is ladies, the bfn I was positive yesterday I would get today based on charting :-( I guess it could be time to visit the doctor :-(
> 
> So sorry hun still time xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks,I think we are just going to stop trying. I can't handle this stress and the amount of time I spend away from the ones I have chasing the one I don't isn't fair to them. It's all in God's time anyway, not mine so I am tired of trying.Click to expand...

I'm so sorry huni, im feeling like this at the moment :hugs: xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Temp fell below cover this morning. I took it three times to be sure. Im only 11dpo surprised it fell so soon. SO just waiting for AF now.


----------



## c beary83

dancingnurse2 said:


> Well the witch has showed today. Staying positive, new cycle means another month of new chances. I also ordered the clearblue advanced fertility monitor!

Sorry dancing nurse :hugs: but good luck for the next cycle!


xxmyheartxx said:


> Greys is one of my favs!
> I'm out :-( :-( :-( xxx

Sorry my heart :hugs:



cnswilliams said:


> So here it is ladies, the bfn I was positive yesterday I would get today based on charting :-( I guess it could be time to visit the doctor :-(

What dpo are you CNS?


BabeAwait said:


> Looks like a BFN to me :( weird thing is my temp went up this morning

Hopefully is just a late implantation x


----------



## c beary83

Here's my 7\8 dpo test
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150424_181002.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## cnswilliams

c beary83 said:


> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> So here it is ladies, the bfn I was positive yesterday I would get today based on charting :-( I guess it could be time to visit the doctor :-(
> 
> What dpo are you CNS?Click to expand...

I am 10 dpo today but I have always gotten bfp at 10 dpo and my syptoms are following the same patterns as last month. Knew I was out yesterday when I felt crampy all day and then had sharp pains in the lower right last night just like last month at 9 dpo :'(


----------



## c beary83

Hey - I know what you mean. I'm only 7 or 8 dpo but I've had horrible IBS boating since ovulation. To the point that my trousers feel really tight and uncomfortable. Ive also got this every :bfn: cycle

10 dpo is still early though


----------



## cnswilliams

c beary83 said:


> Hey - I know what you mean. I'm only 7 or 8 dpo but I've had horrible IBS boating since ovulation. To the point that my trousers feel really tight and uncomfortable. Ive also got this every :bfn: cycle
> 
> 10 dpo is still early though

It is still early but at this point I feel like when you know, you know. You know? Lol


----------



## c beary83

Yeah. I definitely know! Don't know why I'm torturing myself with the tests


----------



## emma4g63

im not sure as plenty people get BFPs and no symptons watsoever ladies so keep postive!!


cbeary do i have line eye on your test!!


----------



## emma4g63

my opks today have been neg....had pains on and off today..so think ill count tommorow as 1 dpo.. ate pineapple today .. think i was meant to wait until tommorow but oops!!
o well!!

thinking how im going to resist testing next week now lol!!


----------



## wantingagirl

emma no testing early young lady :haha:

i feel the same but i don't think i could stop ttc i don't think its possible. 

so sorry for all the afs that have arrived, i think i will be joining you all soon!

I've never watched greys anatomy so i would have no clue. 

i have a frer for the morning which i don't know why I'm bothering to take then I'm off out tomorrow night!

xxx


----------



## c beary83

emma4g63 said:


> im not sure as plenty people get BFPs and no symptons watsoever ladies so keep postive!!
> 
> 
> cbeary do i have line eye on your test!!

:haha:i don't think so Emma! It's stark white! Thanks anyway :hugs:


----------



## c beary83

wantingagirl said:


> emma no testing early young lady :haha:
> 
> i feel the same but i don't think i could stop ttc i don't think its possible.
> 
> so sorry for all the afs that have arrived, i think i will be joining you all soon!
> 
> I've never watched greys anatomy so i would have no clue.
> 
> i have a frer for the morning which i don't know why I'm bothering to take then I'm off out tomorrow night!
> 
> xxx

Hi wag! How are you?


----------



## wantingagirl

c beary83 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> emma no testing early young lady :haha:
> 
> i feel the same but i don't think i could stop ttc i don't think its possible.
> 
> so sorry for all the afs that have arrived, i think i will be joining you all soon!
> 
> I've never watched greys anatomy so i would have no clue.
> 
> i have a frer for the morning which i don't know why I'm bothering to take then I'm off out tomorrow night!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Hi wag! How are you?Click to expand...

hiya hunni im ok how are you? I've tried to not be on here too much what with the kids but to try a chilled out 2ww this month but i don't think it makes any difference! lol 

some days are good other days are really bad. 

plus i just found out my neighbour is now pregnant with her 6th :dohh:


----------



## emma4g63

Lol cbeary i totally see a line !! Ok im officially crazy...ignore me haha...

Wag i kno !! Lol ...only got 1 frer in a 2 x clearblue wont be wasting those early so lucky no ics !!


----------



## emma4g63

Im not due until 7th may !! 
Im gunna test on af due date if she isnt here...going to struggle as iv alwaya known im pregnant each time so if i feel it lol ill be going nuts !!


----------



## cnswilliams

emma4g63 said:


> Dancing nurse fx next cycle hunny xxx
> 
> Cnswilliams hun sharp pains could be attemped implantation...i feel mine xxx its diff for everyone xx good luck

Well I think the fact that when I went back through my chart from last month I put a description in my notes that was exactly the same at the exact dpo and AF showed. :(.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

cnswilliams said:


> So here it is ladies, the bfn I was positive yesterday I would get today based on charting :-( I guess it could be time to visit the doctor :-(

I'm so sorry :( I understand what you mean about having a break, ttc does consume you completely. I hope your baby finds its way to you soon. Xxxxx



BrandiCanucks said:


> Sorry about af, myheart.
> 
> Yeah, if you're devastated over the spoiler, DON'T watch the episode. It's one big tease and I was BEGGING for a miracle. I've had to stay off Twitter today because I'm still a huge emotional wreck over it.
> 
> I think my tests are finally getting darker though and maybe positive tonight.
> 
> First (left wondfo and top dollar store) was at 6:30am and second (right wondfo and bottom dollar store) was at 9am.

Yay for darker tests!!!!!!! Keeping everything crossed for you xxxx



BabeAwait said:


> Looks like a BFN to me :( weird thing is my temp went up this morning

Sorry about the bfn but excellent sign with the temp... Perhaps a shy bfp?



mommyof2peas said:


> Temp fell below cover this morning. I took it three times to be sure. Im only 11dpo surprised it fell so soon. SO just waiting for AF now.

I'm so sorry :( Aending you lots of hugs xxxxx


----------



## emma4g63

Mommy2peas ope af doesnt come hun xx


Cnswilliams awwww no way...suppose must be normal then..its hard not to sympton spot !! Taking a break is sometimes a good idea...i did for one cycle..well.actually half a cycle lol as it was soooo hard..xxx hun i hope u do watevers best for u xx hugs


----------



## xxmyheartxx

As this will be our last cycle til Jan, do you think it's worth me buying clear blue digi ov tests or not? Never used them and have only used ov tests since trying for this one? Xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, Wondfo has decided to go nearly positive overnight so it's picking something up. Dollar store is picking up nothing again.

So, one of them is wrong. Either way, if I ovulate today or tomorrow, my luteal phase will be too short again to sustain a pregnancy, so I know I'm out again. I'll be taking a break and not trying again until August.
 



Attached Files:







surge.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 2









surge2.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## onetubeleft

10dpo still bfn &#128542;


----------



## emma4g63

onetubeleft said:


> 10dpo still bfn &#128542;

Still time hun xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Still time hun xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

BFN Again at 12dpo or 15 dpo depending on when I Oed. Either way Im out for sure. I think I may take a few months off to get healthy. We have been ttc for over a year with two MC and trying straight after first AF after D&C. I have apontments with my OB and normal doctor. so I guess Ill start there.


----------



## TTCBean

8DPO and BFN! :( ugh! I know it's early but still feel gutted!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

:hugs: to everyone xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Awww mommyof2peas i kno how u feel...its been 6 month since my mmc and i was certain id have my rainbow by now :(( 
Ill be headin to docs soon hun i ope all is ok and your rainbows comin soon xxx

Fx to all xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ive just ordered clear blue Digis off eBay to use now, looked at monitor but they r expensive! Xx


----------



## emma4g63

xxmyheartxx said:


> Ive just ordered clear blue Digis off eBay to use now, looked at monitor but they r expensive! Xx

are the digis ones that you get a smiley face on ?
I used these before i got preg with DD..
i have the cbfm now and yea there a fortune with sticks and all!!
hoping it works for you XX


----------



## onetubeleft

Hi ladies!

thanks emma. keep thinking im out though until a new sign shows 

my heart i didnt get a bfp with my mmc feb till 2 days after AF was late. so as you can imagine it puts me on edge. really couldnt go through tht again. 

i had spotting at 5dpo and for some strange reason i cant understand why (if it was ib, it hasnt shown up on a test)

i could send my self mad. Honestly.

I'm 10dpo, hope all the bfp rub off on me. Had absolutly nada this week So I've made a pac to not test till tuesday (day before AF). I'm really struggling at the moment girls. Just want the good news! My symptoms have kinda gone other than sickness and warm feet (when they're usually like blocks of ice) cm is thick creamy and White. And cervical position hasn't moved yet. Still very much soft high and closed. Fingers, toes and everything else crossed this is it. Really need a pick me up. How are you all? X


----------



## xxmyheartxx

emma4g63 said:


> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> Ive just ordered clear blue Digis off eBay to use now, looked at monitor but they r expensive! Xx
> 
> are the digis ones that you get a smiley face on ?
> I used these before i got preg with DD..
> i have the cbfm now and yea there a fortune with sticks and all!!
> hoping it works for you XXClick to expand...

I think so, £15 for 10 tests, thanks hun xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

onetubeleft said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> thanks emma. keep thinking im out though until a new sign shows
> 
> my heart i didnt get a bfp with my mmc feb till 2 days after AF was late. so as you can imagine it puts me on edge. really couldnt go through tht again.
> 
> i had spotting at 5dpo and for some strange reason i cant understand why (if it was ib, it hasnt shown up on a test)
> 
> i could send my self mad. Honestly.
> 
> I'm 10dpo, hope all the bfp rub off on me. Had absolutly nada this week So I've made a pac to not test till tuesday (day before AF). I'm really struggling at the moment girls. Just want the good news! My symptoms have kinda gone other than sickness and warm feet (when they're usually like blocks of ice) cm is thick creamy and White. And cervical position hasn't moved yet. Still very much soft high and closed. Fingers, toes and everything else crossed this is it. Really need a pick me up. How are you all? X

Keeping everything crossed for you hun and I hope Tuesday comes around super quick xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Omg ladies iv been dieting all week so treated myself to a takeaway..stuffed my face then just remembered i hadnt ate my blummin pineaplle..just had to force feed myself lol !!


----------



## dancingnurse2

Confused. I normally have really heavy periods. Well this cycle I have not had to wear more than a panty liner. What could cause this.


----------



## onetubeleft

Dancing... Anything can cause that really. Pregnancy being one ;) x good luck xx


----------



## dancingnurse2

I have not tested since Tuesday when I got a BFN. To nervous to take another one.


----------



## BabeAwait

The witch got me today :(

Good luck to the rest of you! :)


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

NOW we're definitely positive and I am PISSED!!!

My donor is unavailable tonight for another donation to "seal the deal" and the last donation was on Thursday night.

Secondly, ovulating tonight or tomorrow makes my luteal phase too short to support a pregnancy. So I might as well call myself out already :cry:
 



Attached Files:







positive.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 5









positive2.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cnswilliams

BrandiCanucks said:


> NOW we're definitely positive and I am PISSED!!!
> 
> My donor is unavailable tonight for another donation to "seal the deal" and the last donation was on Thursday night.
> 
> Secondly, ovulating tonight or tomorrow makes my luteal phase too short to support a pregnancy. So I might as well call myself out already :cry:

So I am not an expert but I wouldn't count myself out yet because A) your tests are only very close to positive which means it is very possible that tomorrow is not too late and B)When you ovulate doesn't effect your luteal phase so supporting the pregnancy won't be an issue :)

AON: I just watched the last episode of Grey's Anatomy, apparently I didn't feel like I was depressed enough as it was so needed a little more sadness in my life! *sigh*

****Just looked at your tests again and the one on the left I looked at backwards, definitely positive but still doesn't definitely mean you are out of time. I usually O the next.day after positive.


----------



## bluefish1980

OMG - I just watched Grey's too. So sad!!! Had he gone to grey Sloane, it would've been different story!

Not sure how Grey will work without McDreamy....it sure won't be the same!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Just look at Shonda's Facebook page, search for #GreysAnatomy on Twitter or look at the Grey's Page. PEOPLE ARE PISSED to the point that they are boycotting anything to do with Shonda. It's not necessarily THAT it happened, but HOW it happened...that a 10 year character was killed in 15 minutes, when others, like Denny, George, and even Sloan, were given 2-3 episodes. It's extremely disrespectful to the character, Dempsey, fans...and the reasonings behind why he was killed off are even more disrespectful. Shonda's a diva.

Anyway, I felt some pinching on the right last night, but nothing intense like my ovulation pains, and OPKs had started going negative again by the end of the night. I just did one now with FMU and it's positive again, so either I haven't O'd yet, or FMU is just lying to me.

As for it not changing the LP, it did that for me last cycle. I O'd three days later than I expected to, but still ended up with a 29 day cycle. I was supposed to O on CD17 and didn't O til CD20, but still ended up seeing the witch on CD29, giving me a 9 day LP


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Just look at Shonda's Facebook page, search for #GreysAnatomy on Twitter or look at the Grey's Page. PEOPLE ARE PISSED to the point that they are boycotting anything to do with Shonda. It's not necessarily THAT it happened, but HOW it happened...that a 10 year character was killed in 15 minutes, when others, like Denny, George, and even Sloan, were given 2-3 episodes. It's extremely disrespectful to the character, Dempsey, fans...and the reasonings behind why he was killed off are even more disrespectful. Shonda's a diva.

Anyway, I felt some pinching on the right last night, but nothing intense like my ovulation pains, and OPKs had started going negative again by the end of the night. I just did one now with FMU and it's positive again, so either I haven't O'd yet, or FMU is just lying to me.

As for it not changing the LP, it did that for me last cycle. I O'd three days later than I expected to, but still ended up with a 29 day cycle. I was supposed to O on CD17 and didn't O til CD20, but still ended up seeing the witch on CD29, giving me a 9 day LP


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## emma4g63

Dancing could be a good sign for y hun xx fx she stays away

Babe await sorry the witch got y xx fx next cycle xx

Brandi fmu catches the surge from the day before so try another later...can take up to 72hrs from furst pos opk xx 

Ttcbean ...any pics hun xx 9 dpo still early x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, I've done two more since then and both are still strong lines, but definitely negatives, so I guess FMU was just a bunch of concentrated hormone. EWCM is also gone as well, so I'm going to say the pinching last night, plus the lack of EWCM, plus the positive dollar store OPK would could as O having happened yesterday, or through the night. I'm going to count today as 1dpo then and I'm officially in the TWW.


----------



## mommyof2peas

CD1


----------



## emma4g63

so i feel like im at a virtual AA meeting..


hello ladies, 
im Emma and i promised i wouldnt test early this cycle but just did a binge ebay sesson and bought 50 ICS.. YES 50!!! im so weak...

and also 5 midtreams too!!! :(

LOL!!!


----------



## cnswilliams

emma4g63 said:


> so i feel like im at a virtual AA meeting..
> 
> 
> hello ladies,
> im Emma and i promised i wouldnt test early this cycle but just did a binge ebay sesson and bought 50 ICS.. YES 50!!! im so weak...
> 
> and also 5 midtreams too!!! :(
> 
> LOL!!!

You just made me laugh! Cute! I hope you end up with 49 too many!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Felt an unmistakable ovulation pain for several hours today. 

I can officially count tomorrow as 1dpo.

In other news of my life...my summer fling from 11 years ago that I never truly got over just told me he's gay, and that he figured it out shortly after I moved back home to Canada.

FML


----------



## Mommy2Rosie

Hi everyone! My name is Audrianna. 

I'm TTC #2, cycle 1, and I ovulated on CD 37 (I'm 3 dpo). Honestly, I was shocked I ovulated! Lol I have pcos and it took me practically two years to ovulate when I conceived my daughter. But I've been trying to take really good care of myself and eating healthy and organic and exercising everyday. 

With my daughter I got a positive test at 9 dpo, and I have 25 ICs so I probably won't be able to hold out much longer than that before testing! Lol 

FX for us all!


----------



## wantingagirl

welcome and good luck!

I'm out :blush:


----------



## emma4g63

Mommy2Rosie said:


> Hi everyone! My name is Audrianna.
> 
> I'm TTC #2, cycle 1, and I ovulated on CD 37 (I'm 3 dpo). Honestly, I was shocked I ovulated! Lol I have pcos and it took me practically two years to ovulate when I conceived my daughter. But I've been trying to take really good care of myself and eating healthy and organic and exercising everyday.
> 
> With my daughter I got a positive test at 9 dpo, and I have 25 ICs so I probably won't be able to hold out much longer than that before testing! Lol
> 
> FX for us all!

Welcum hun...
Im 4dpo...similar testing time :)
Good luck xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

sorry for the arrival of witches

emma what did we talk about??!!! :haha::winkwink:


----------



## c beary83

Hi everyone. Sorry to hear the witches came for some of you. I've tested :bfn: all weekend so I think I'm out and just waiting for the evil witch to arrive.

Are we doing a crazy may tester thread?


----------



## wantingagirl

Of course :) if everyone else does I would like to stay with this group for the long haul. Does everyone want me to set it up or wait?? Xx


----------



## c beary83

I'll join. I'll be testing around 23rd may


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Im in for may, last chance until December, 
Sorry for af turning up wag!
Ur not out yet c beary 
Welcome audrianna
Emma, looking forward to ur tests xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I'm so sorry the witch got you ladies!!!

If you don't mind, I'd like to stick around for the May thread too? You're such lovely ladies id love to see you all get your bfps :)


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## jtink28

hey, ttcbean! :)

if you guys do a may testing thread, can i join? i'm cd 9 today - my last AF arrived april 19th, and it left me feeling really discouraged. i had a mc in january, and i'm ready to get that next bfp! :)


----------



## emma4g63

Ttcbean still early hun plenty time ur symptons sound fab!!:
R u jus testing once a day xx 
Fx hun xx

Cbeary ur not out yet hun xxx fx xx

All u lovely ladies ill be joining in may too xx


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## jtink28

ttc, i know the agony. last month i had a bunch of wondfo's and tested twice a day - once with fmu, once at night. it really was agony with every bfn. it's so hard, though, because i have a poas addiction! :)

i hope you get your bfp in april, though, and won't have to join me in may!


----------



## c beary83

emma4g63 said:


> so i feel like im at a virtual AA meeting..
> 
> 
> hello ladies,
> im Emma and i promised i wouldnt test early this cycle but just did a binge ebay sesson and bought 50 ICS.. YES 50!!! im so weak...
> 
> and also 5 midtreams too!!! :(
> 
> LOL!!!

:haha: have you started testing yet Emma?



Hoping girl 2 said:


> I'm so sorry the witch got you ladies!!!
> 
> If you don't mind, I'd like to stick around for the May thread too? You're such lovely ladies id love to see you all get your bfps :)

Hi hoping! How are you doing?



xxmyheartxx said:


> Im in for may, last chance until December,
> Sorry for af turning up wag!
> Ur not out yet c beary
> Welcome audrianna
> Emma, looking forward to ur tests xxx




emma4g63 said:


> Ttcbean still early hun plenty time ur symptons sound fab!!:
> R u jus testing once a day xx
> Fx hun xx
> 
> Cbeary ur not out yet hun xxx fx xx
> 
> All u lovely ladies ill be joining in may too xx

Thanks my heart and Emma but I'm definitely out. It wasn't the right month for me after my loss, I felt really down and unwell for the first two weeks and wasn't in the right place emotionally so quite looking forward to move onto may.

Sending lots of :dust: our way for may and those still in the running for April!!!


----------



## emma4g63

Cbeary hun aww im so sorry your out this month but i kno ow down u can feel after a loss so im really happy u feel more yourself now and ur ready for may xxx 

Ill be 5dpo tommorow just ate my 4th pineapple lol !!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Ttcbean - I agree! Plenty of time left still and you've got some amazing symptoms! 

Cbeary, sorry you're out. I'm loving your positive outlook though, roll on a May bfp!!!

Thanks for asking too. I'm not too bad, though still worried sick lol. Hpts are looking good, progression is definitely there, but just want that blood confirmation that the levels are doubling. Had my first test today, results tomorrow, then repeat on Wednesday and results on Thursday :)


----------



## emma4g63

fx for bloods hoping x im sure all with be fab !!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Thank you!!!!! Will update you when I know my results :)


----------



## c beary83

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Thank you!!!!! Will update you when I know my results :)

Sounds like you will be fine x:flower:


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## jtink28

TTCBean said:


> If I were to test tonight before bed, would it be optimal to hold my urine? How long?? I'm itching to POAS! lol

i think i held mine for only 2 hours when i got my last bfp. if it helps at all, with jackson i got my bfp at 7 pm - i had tested bfn with fmu that same day. i had one last frer, and when i got home from work, i was so depressed and upset, thinking i'd never get pregnant, so i peed on that last frer just to get rid of it, and bam, bfp! so you never know. don't count yourself out until AF shows!! :thumbup:


----------



## Gillygoo

Hello Girls,
Was due to test 21st got BFN today is the 28th. No sign of AF but still all BFN's.
Just had a blood test, so I'll update tomorrow.

Feeling very emotionally drained &#55357;&#56862;


----------



## cnswilliams

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Ttcbean - I agree! Plenty of time left still and you've got some amazing symptoms!
> 
> Cbeary, sorry you're out. I'm loving your positive outlook though, roll on a May bfp!!!
> 
> Thanks for asking too. I'm not too bad, though still worried sick lol. Hpts are looking good, progression is definitely there, but just want that blood confirmation that the levels are doubling. Had my first test today, results tomorrow, then repeat on Wednesday and results on Thursday :)

Hoping, I know your numbers are going to be beautiful! Happy for you!


CD1 for me. I will most likely pop in on May thread looking for BFP's but I am out, and won't be posting. I can't do this anymore right now. Told myself last month I was going to take a break this month and then didn't because I wanted a bfp for hubby's birthday and now wishing I had. At least then there would be a reason for bfn. I wish all the best!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Im so sorry the witch got you, csn. I completely understand the need for a break, ttc is the most draining thing in the world. I hope the break does you good and your sticky bean is not too far away from you now! Xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

So sorry Hun :hugs:

I'll set up the thread tomorrow or Thursday working tonight.
First day back for 9 days how did that happen. 

I'm totally hacked off I can't snap
Out of it I was exactly the same as last month. I have 20 cbfm sticks left once they run out I'm gonna ask hubby if he wants to ntnp
For a few months cos I've also had it. I don't know tho if ntnp will make me worse or better or if I should just stick at things? :shrug:


----------



## emma4g63

Cnswilliams sorry af came hun..its easy to regret hun but dont look back just look forward if u need a break then take it..i no i tried and i couldnt do it i just need to keep trying...do watever u
Need to hun xx fingers crossed 

Wag hun ntnp i kno i couldnt do myself personally but if u cm do it try ..to me though ntnp u still have the idea that u may possibly still fall preg so id still obssess


----------



## emma4g63

Im 5dpo and had weird nigglin pains on and off....tingling low down on one side crampy in back good sign i hope its my pineapple workin lol


----------



## Hoping girl 2

That's an excellent sign, Emma!! Good luck!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

So my hcg results are in... They told me last time that at 4 weeks they like for the levels to be above 100 and mine were 309 at exactly 4 weeks, so I'm pleased :)

Dr doom and gloom was quick to point out that it could all still go wrong as it depends more on if the numbers are doubling, which I'll find out after tomorrow's test, and I knew this anyway but I'm not letting him dampen my spirit, I think 309 is a great number!!!!!


----------



## Lost7

9dpo today and lots of questionable BFP's (Check them out in Pregnancy tests). 

Hope we're all doing okay, sounds good Emma. Still in shock at just how good my FF chart looks - here's hoping it stays high and doesn't fall for AF - she's due Thursday!


----------



## Lost7

Hoping girl 2 said:


> So my hcg results are in... They told me last time that at 4 weeks they like for the levels to be above 100 and mine were 309 at exactly 4 weeks, so I'm pleased :)
> 
> Dr doom and gloom was quick to point out that it could all still go wrong as it depends more on if the numbers are doubling, which I'll find out after tomorrow's test, and I knew this anyway but I'm not letting him dampen my spirit, I think 309 is a great number!!!!!

My betas never passed 63 and that was 4 weeks after I tested positive! So 309 is a flipping great number, heres hoping tomorrows is around 618 ish! :)


----------



## emma4g63

Hoping girl 2 said:


> So my hcg results are in... They told me last time that at 4 weeks they like for the levels to be above 100 and mine were 309 at exactly 4 weeks, so I'm pleased :)
> 
> Dr doom and gloom was quick to point out that it could all still go wrong as it depends more on if the numbers are doubling, which I'll find out after tomorrow's test, and I knew this anyway but I'm not letting him dampen my spirit, I think 309 is a great number!!!!!

hoping!! so happy for you...fab fab fab number for so early!! really positive sign!!! they will be double ....dont you worry!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## emma4g63

Hi lost

saw your post they looks promising hun 

fx XXXXXX


----------



## Lost7

emma4g63 said:


> Hi lost
> 
> saw your post they looks promising hun
> 
> fx XXXXXX

Thanks hun... Really hope so!


----------



## dancingnurse2

wantingagirl said:


> Of course :) if everyone else does I would like to stay with this group for the long haul. Does everyone want me to set it up or wait?? Xx

Count me in! Today is first day of clomid. eek. Af is due on may 22 so I will be testing, hmm May 20th.


----------



## SilasLove

I can't wait for the May thread! I have been hanging out in the others, but I really do like this lot of ladies. :)

I am currently CD20, will be testing May 13th. (Dang 33 day cycles!)


----------



## TTCBean

Tested tonight and got a super faint line... hoping it will darken up with fmu tomorrow!!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Ttcbean - how exciting!! We want pics!!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ttcbean definitely want pictures! Good luck! 
Im in for may xx


----------



## emma4g63

Ttc omg how excitinh eek cmt wait see fmu !!


----------



## emma4g63

SilasLove said:


> I can't wait for the May thread! I have been hanging out in the others, but I really do like this lot of ladies. :)
> 
> I am currently CD20, will be testing May 13th. (Dang 33 day cycles!)

Good luck for may ...i av 36 day cycles so il only testing 7th may af due date for last cycle ! Blummin annoying !!! 
Fx xx


----------



## TTCBean

FMU was so faint, a real squinter. :( DH sees it BARELY but I feel sad it's not darker. At 12DPO with my son it was really dark. Got a drugstore brand to see if it's just the Wondfo's giving me evaps/bad readings and it's a super squinter. I held wee for 1.5 hours before taking. Here's a link to it: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=403414


----------



## jtink28

TTC, I bet if you took a frer it would be super dark. Seriously! But that's a BFP either way! Yay!! :)


----------



## TTCBean

I had a FRER in my hand but got the drug store brand because it was cheaper! hahaha. I knew I'd regret it!  Sure hope this is a bfp!!


----------



## jtink28

Deffo a BFP. Blue dyes take forever to get dark. Get a frer. Eeek!!!:happydance:


----------



## TTCBean

Gah just read a bunch of stuff online saying blue dye tests suck! Just my luck I pick one haha! I'm freaking out a little bit (want to know for sure!) because we are leaving in a day to go on vacation for two weeks.


----------



## c beary83

dancingnurse2 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Of course :) if everyone else does I would like to stay with this group for the long haul. Does everyone want me to set it up or wait?? Xx
> 
> Count me in! Today is first day of clomid. eek. Af is due on may 22 so I will be testing, hmm May 20th.Click to expand...

I'm going to start clomid next week. I'd be interested to know how you find it x



TTCBean said:
 

> Gah just read a bunch of stuff online saying blue dye tests suck! Just my luck I pick one haha! I'm freaking out a little bit (want to know for sure!) because we are leaving in a day to go on vacation for two weeks.

Hope this is your :bfp:!!!


----------



## emma4g63

Ttc just voted pos it looks real bfp hun early xxx

Fx hun xxx


----------



## littlemiss84

TTC that's a def BFP :happydance:


It's that time again, this cycle has gone so fast!! Going to try and wait until 10dpo to test, so 9/10 May


----------



## emma4g63

littlemiss84 said:


> TTC that's a def BFP :happydance:
> 
> 
> It's that time again, this cycle has gone so fast!! Going to try and wait until 10dpo to test, so 9/10 May
> View attachment 863413

yeyeyyyyyyyyyyyy littlemiss


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I see it too, TTCBean!!!

4dpo today. I've done well by not testing every day like I did last cycle and with Asher. I've had two dreams already this week about getting a bfp/having a baby. I'm actually, honestly hoping I'm not pregnant now, which means I probably will be. I have a lot of plans for this summer now...I want to go visit friends in Michigan and Ohio when the older kids are with their dad for two weeks, and I'd be leaving Asher at home (I'd only be gone for 3-4 days). I want too take the kids to Vancouver in March, which means I have to go back to work to save up. I want to do those more than add number 5. I'd rather put trying for number 5 off until September now. Guess we'll see what happens.

Oh, and I did pee on a stick this morning, because I was either 10dpo or 4dpo. It was :bfn:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Ttc - I can see it too!!! Any updates today???

Brandi - haha not sure whether to say I hope you get your bfp or not! Your plans sound amazing! I hope you get what you really want :) xxxx


----------



## TTCBean

Well girls look at what I got this morning :) :happydance: still positive and my Wonfo isn't a squinter anymore!!!! Yes, I took 3 different HPT, no, my husband doesn't understand hahaha.
 



Attached Files:







positivedigital13dpo.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 8









positivewonfdo13dpo.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lost7

Congrats TTCBean! Well done!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Yay!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## littlemiss84

Congrats TTCBean:happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Love it TTCBean!!!

Hoping - Either one will do. Vancouver can wait a few years if I do get pregnant. I'd rather not fly with two infants and three older children haha. I can still do my Michigan/Ohio trip if I get pregnant...I just won't be able to get stupid drunk at all. I don't usually drink, just socially, but when it's a special event or that kind of get together with friends I haven't seen in 11 years, I like to make it worth it lmao (Last time I had a drink/got drunk was my 27th birthday...I just turned 29)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations ttc :happydance:


----------



## jtink28

yay ttc!!!! i knew it!!! now i need to get my bfp so we can have another 9 months together! :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Yeah ttc!


----------



## TTCBean

Thank you so much girls!!!!! I am so over the moon!

Yes Jtink! That would be really awesome to be bump buddies again!!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Hcg blood tests results today, went from 309 on Monday to 630 on Wednesday :)

Somehow expected them to be higher and the doctor's 'bedside manner' let a lot to be desired so I'm a bit freaked out but trying to remember that doubling in 48 hours is good, it doesn't have to be higher than double!


----------



## emma4g63

Huge congrats ttc xxx

And hoping fab numbers dont worry at all its 48- 72 hrs doubling time anyway hun xxx 

Happy and healthy months both of u xxx


----------



## Lilllian

Congratulations TTCBean! 

Hoping, so pleased your levels are rising well -try not to look into exact numbers too much, that is a very healthy number :thumbup:!!

H&H 9 months to you both :happydance:


----------



## emma4g63

hi lillian good to see you 

how r u ??


----------



## Lilllian

AFM, I am pretty darn low tonight! I am on cycle day I don't know :nope: - I had spotting for a few days before period started and that lasted forever, and now I have no ewcm at all, so I have no clue :dohh: 

i had my Hcg levels checked when i was 2 days into my proper period and the results came back NO HCg in my blood - :dohh: - I don't really know why i got tested as I stupidly thought it might show if I HAD been pregnant the week before, but how can it of? I am such a twat! I told my Doctor I had had spotting (day before blood test) so I just presumed he knew it was the start of my period. Anyway, my doc is on leave this week so i will chat to him on Monday.

It was my Son's 2nd Birthday today :happydance: but I have just felt :cry: all day. I found out my SIL is pregnant with her 4th and due in October. I am obviously happy for her and she is THE nicest person in the world but my husband and I just feel very low about it all. It is not like my husband to say thiings like that to me but it shows how sad he really is :cry: He asked if I could get every test there is done to see what is wrong. I acutally think it is has just been bad luck and we will get pregnant soon :thumbup:

Sorry for the :wacko: tonight. Just been a tough fortnight for me. 

Love this thread :thumbup: and nice to be back :flower:

Hi Em :hi:


----------



## emma4g63

Lilllian said:


> AFM, I am pretty darn low tonight! I am on cycle day I don't know :nope: - I had spotting for a few days before period started and that lasted forever, and now I have no ewcm at all, so I have no clue :dohh:
> 
> i had my Hcg levels checked when i was 2 days into my proper period and the results came back NO HCg in my blood - :dohh: - I don't really know why i got tested as I stupidly thought it might show if I HAD been pregnant the week before, but how can it of? I am such a twat! I told my Doctor I had had spotting (day before blood test) so I just presumed he knew it was the start of my period. Anyway, my doc is on leave this week so i will chat to him on Monday.
> 
> It was my Son's 2nd Birthday today :happydance: but I have just felt :cry: all day. I found out my SIL is pregnant with her 4th and due in October. I am obviously happy for her and she is THE nicest person in the world but my husband and I just feel very low about it all. It is not like my husband to say thiings like that to me but it shows how sad he really is :cry: He asked if I could get every test there is done to see what is wrong. I acutally think it is has just been bad luck and we will get pregnant soon :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry for the :wacko: tonight. Just been a tough fortnight for me.
> 
> Love this thread :thumbup: and nice to be back :flower:
> 
> Hi Em :hi:

:flower: big :hugs: Lillian

i know its so hard when someone close annouces pregnancy new even though your sooo happy the desire for your own pregnany overules every emotion in your body!! i know!!

happy birthday to your son i hope you all had a fab day!! its totally normal to feel like you do and down and its hard to pick yourself up but you will when your ready.. seeing you on here must be your feeling a little bit better so hopin we can cheer you up!!

are you using opks???


----------



## Lilllian

Ah, thanks Em!! :hugs:

Yes, you guys do always cheer me up! So good to be able to chat with others that have same feelings! :thumbup: I can say anything on here - pure therapy!! :flower:

I do use opks and will do in a few days, but i know I am not even nearly there as have no ewcm at all. i usually get it for 4/5 days before ovulating.


----------



## c beary83

Lilllian said:


> AFM, I am pretty darn low tonight! I am on cycle day I don't know :nope: - I had spotting for a few days before period started and that lasted forever, and now I have no ewcm at all, so I have no clue :dohh:
> 
> i had my Hcg levels checked when i was 2 days into my proper period and the results came back NO HCg in my blood - :dohh: - I don't really know why i got tested as I stupidly thought it might show if I HAD been pregnant the week before, but how can it of? I am such a twat! I told my Doctor I had had spotting (day before blood test) so I just presumed he knew it was the start of my period. Anyway, my doc is on leave this week so i will chat to him on Monday.
> 
> It was my Son's 2nd Birthday today :happydance: but I have just felt :cry: all day. I found out my SIL is pregnant with her 4th and due in October. I am obviously happy for her and she is THE nicest person in the world but my husband and I just feel very low about it all. It is not like my husband to say thiings like that to me but it shows how sad he really is :cry: He asked if I could get every test there is done to see what is wrong. I acutally think it is has just been bad luck and we will get pregnant soon :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry for the :wacko: tonight. Just been a tough fortnight for me.
> 
> Love this thread :thumbup: and nice to be back :flower:
> 
> Hi Em :hi:

Hi Lillian :hugs::hugs:

So sorry you're feeling down.

It is hard when people close to you announce they are expecting. I've just had it with my best friend and my sister in law who accidentally got pregnant!!!!

Sending you lots of :dust: for this cycle xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Lilllian said:


> AFM, I am pretty darn low tonight! I am on cycle day I don't know :nope: - I had spotting for a few days before period started and that lasted forever, and now I have no ewcm at all, so I have no clue :dohh:
> 
> i had my Hcg levels checked when i was 2 days into my proper period and the results came back NO HCg in my blood - :dohh: - I don't really know why i got tested as I stupidly thought it might show if I HAD been pregnant the week before, but how can it of? I am such a twat! I told my Doctor I had had spotting (day before blood test) so I just presumed he knew it was the start of my period. Anyway, my doc is on leave this week so i will chat to him on Monday.
> 
> It was my Son's 2nd Birthday today :happydance: but I have just felt :cry: all day. I found out my SIL is pregnant with her 4th and due in October. I am obviously happy for her and she is THE nicest person in the world but my husband and I just feel very low about it all. It is not like my husband to say thiings like that to me but it shows how sad he really is :cry: He asked if I could get every test there is done to see what is wrong. I acutally think it is has just been bad luck and we will get pregnant soon :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry for the :wacko: tonight. Just been a tough fortnight for me.
> 
> Love this thread :thumbup: and nice to be back :flower:
> 
> Hi Em :hi:


I'm so sorry you're feeling so low today :( ttc is such a hard journey, o think no one can ever understand unless they've been through the struggle too. And pregnancy announcements are so hard, no matter who they come from. 

I hope your son had a lovely day and well done you for being a good Mummy to him for two years!!!! 

Be kind to yourself today... Hugs, hugs, hugs!!


----------



## c beary83

AFM I'm still waiting for the witch to arrive :growlmad:

The miscarriage has really messed up my cycle. Good news is that I went to see the specialist today and I don't have to have a hsg scan as the loss proved that at least one of my tubes is open :thumbup:

So I've been prescribed clomid. Think we've going to do one more cycle of trying naturally first though to see how it goes


----------



## emma4g63

sorry your MC messed up your cycles cbeary its awful i know but im glad you went to the doctor and starting clomid.. really hope it works for you ..

hope the witch comes so you can move onto the next cycle XX


----------



## Hoping girl 2

c beary83 said:


> AFM I'm still waiting for the witch to arrive :growlmad:
> 
> The miscarriage has really messed up my cycle. Good news is that I went to see the specialist today and I don't have to have a hsg scan as the loss proved that at least one of my tubes is open :thumbup:
> 
> So I've been prescribed clomid. Think we've going to do one more cycle of trying naturally first though to see how it goes

:( it sucks about the messed up cycles but at least some good news came out from this cycle... Hoping may is your month! Xxxx


----------



## Babylove100

I'm still here waiting for af! cd34 now *sigh* I just want her to show so I can crack on, no doubt when she finally does show it will be at an inappropriate time :haha:


----------



## Moniejan

Keep your heads up ladies, it is so draining emotionally I'm waiting to test on Sunday I'm two days late so scared please wish my husband and I the best of luck God bless


----------



## Lost7

Quick update as it's now 01:10am (I've only just got in) I'm technically now CD2, My AF started yesterday late in the evening, full flow - no spotting. I think that makes this first cycle after Miscarriage a 10 day LP. Might have to see my doctor to try and lengthen my LP a little. It's beyond a joke now. 

Onwards to Cycle 8!


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats TTCBean!!!


----------



## emma4g63

Babylove after my mmc af turned up cd42 !! She wont b far away hun xx

Lost hun sorry af came fx for cycle b x


----------



## Lost7

Thanks hun. My Fiancé took me out for the evening to try and take my mind off TTC (even if only temporary). Had a lovely Chinese then followed by going to see the new Avengers movie. It was going well until there was a scene with a pregnant woman in, then I cried for a baby - even when it was a different scene. Just kept thinking about my last loss and wondering how big I'd be now (at 16 weeks). 

I'm pigging out on Chocolate, Coca Cola and Ice cream at the moment. :oops:


----------



## Babylove100

Ladies I have good news!! AF FINALLY ARRIVED!! Yes I am so happy!! Look out May....I want that BFP!! Now, I wonder when I'll ovulate, I kinda hope it's earlier than cd17-18 like I used too!


----------



## emma4g63

omg babylov yeyyyyyy or AF!!! it such a relief after a MMC ....

def may is your month for your bfp XXXXXXX


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Yay Babylove! 
Im cd 8 had a ton of ewcm so obviously dipped ov test, hopefully will ov sooner than last cycle xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0067.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Also dipped a clear blue digi ov before I read instructions ooppss, only held pee for 2 hours and it says to use after longest sleep, monitor said low but still going to bd tonight anyway, think will do smep again this cycle but try and follow it properly lol xx


----------



## emma4g63

Good luck myheart hunny hope u ov soon xx


----------



## Babylove100

Good luck Myheart! Got everything crossed for you!!xx


----------



## jtink28

yay for AF babylove! waiting for the first AF after a mc is so so hard. you just want to start again fresh, but you have to wait. so hard!

currently cd 13 for me - just got a + opk today. ready to get to the tww!


----------



## Babylove100

Honestly I feel like a new woman!


----------



## c beary83

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Hcg blood tests results today, went from 309 on Monday to 630 on Wednesday :)
> 
> Somehow expected them to be higher and the doctor's 'bedside manner' let a lot to be desired so I'm a bit freaked out but trying to remember that doubling in 48 hours is good, it doesn't have to be higher than double!

Good news hoping!



Lost7 said:


> Quick update as it's now 01:10am (I've only just got in) I'm technically now CD2, My AF started yesterday late in the evening, full flow - no spotting. I think that makes this first cycle after Miscarriage a 10 day LP. Might have to see my doctor to try and lengthen my LP a little. It's beyond a joke now.
> 
> Onwards to Cycle 8!

Sorry lost



Babylove100 said:


> Ladies I have good news!! AF FINALLY ARRIVED!! Yes I am so happy!! Look out May....I want that BFP!! Now, I wonder when I'll ovulate, I kinda hope it's earlier than cd17-18 like I used too!

 It's cd1 for me too! We can be cycle buddies :happydance:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Babylove100 said:


> Ladies I have good news!! AF FINALLY ARRIVED!! Yes I am so happy!! Look out May....I want that BFP!! Now, I wonder when I'll ovulate, I kinda hope it's earlier than cd17-18 like I used too!

Yay! Roll on May... Good luck! 



xxmyheartxx said:


> Yay Babylove!
> Im cd 8 had a ton of ewcm so obviously dipped ov test, hopefully will ov sooner than last cycle xxx

Looking good, I hope You ovulate sooner rather than later! 



jtink28 said:


> yay for AF babylove! waiting for the first AF after a mc is so so hard. you just want to start again fresh, but you have to wait. so hard!
> 
> currently cd 13 for me - just got a + opk today. ready to get to the tww!

How exciting... Fx for you!


----------



## Lilllian

Yay for AF, babylove!! 

I think I am on cd11 and had first ewcm today. Hoping to Ovulate by Wednesday as we are away next weekend.


----------



## Babylove100

Have we got a May thread or will we all just stay here. Really going for lots of bfps whatever!! :dust:


----------



## dancingnurse2

Happy May girls! Hoping we all get our BFP's this month. It says I should ovulate around my birthday being may 10th and mothers day. Good vibes to all!


----------



## dancingnurse2

Opps forgot to ask. Does anyone know if clomid could be causing my temp to be all crazy


----------



## xxmyheartxx

My digi ov test is flashing at me only cd 9 though xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Myheart, I always get 4 days of flashies :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hubbys going to love me ha xx


----------



## Lilllian

xxmyheartxx said:


> My digi ov test is flashing at me only cd 9 though xx




Hoping girl 2 said:


> Myheart, I always get 4 days of flashies :)

I am such a idiot as I just went to boots to get some more digi ov tests and realised there are 2 types - ones with flashing and ones without- i always had the ones without and thought that they didn't work properly for me as I never got the flashing smile :dohh: 

Anyway, I had a darkish line on my cheap tests so dtd with the husband while kids napping and then just did a digi test and got a blank circle :wacko: So I am WAY too early if you can get 4 days flashing - whoops. I am cycle day 12. 

Myheart, we are so close on our cycles - love having a testing partner :thumbup:

Kate had a girl, and I burst into tears - sign of impending ovulation perhaps :haha:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Im excited for a princess 
Definitely good for a testing buddy hun, im testing with ic opk later on, definitely dtd tonight as well, going all out this cycle xx


----------



## wantingagirl

I have to catch up tomorrow. Sorry I haven't been around took my period badly again plus was celebrating my birthday but can setup a May thread tomorrow or do you want to stick to the same one and I can just change the title? Xx


----------



## Lilllian

wantingagirl said:


> I have to catch up tomorrow. Sorry I haven't been around took my period badly again plus was celebrating my birthday but can setup a May thread tomorrow or do you want to stick to the same one and I can just change the title? Xx

I find the first week of the cycle the worst! totally understand! I always have to hide for that week. oh, and Happy Birthday!!!! :happydance:

I think just change the title :thumbup: Thanks for setting up such a cool thread :flower:


----------



## SilasLove

If we are just renaming...

I'm 4dpo and will test May 13 if AF doesnt show on the 12th.


----------



## mommyof2peas

dancingnurse2 said:


> Opps forgot to ask. Does anyone know if clomid could be causing my temp to be all crazy

Oh yes...If you want check my chart. Those are clomid temps lol I decided to take a month off because it was driving me crazy.


----------



## Babylove100

Yep if your renaming put me down for 28 May!! Thanks for setting this up! Love this thread :happydance:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I will be testing the 20th as long as I ov when I think I will lol xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Not feeling hopeful this month. Cramps are feeling more and more AF-ish and AF due on Wednesday. With only a 10 day LP expected this month, feeling out. In which case, I'll be taking a break, either for a few months, or for a good long while. Finally feeling good about myself and I want to embrace that and be selfish. I've been having babies for 8 years now. I'm 29. Been pregnant pretty much since 2006. I think I deserve to be a little bit selfish.


----------



## emma4g63

Well ladies my next af isnt until 12th june im really out if sync and it seems like forver away !!


----------



## dancingnurse2

mommyof2peas said:


> dancingnurse2 said:
> 
> 
> Opps forgot to ask. Does anyone know if clomid could be causing my temp to be all crazy
> 
> Oh yes...If you want check my chart. Those are clomid temps lol I decided to take a month off because it was driving me crazy.Click to expand...



Thanks! I was starting to think my body was going crazy. Hope all is well.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Make sure to temp at the same time every day. I set my alarm for 4am. Because I know I will of had at least a solid 2 hours of sleep every night. That will help your temps from being crazy. Also looks like your done with clomid for this month, but if you have issues with side effects try taking them at night :) that will help.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

So annoyed at digi ov, wasted 3 sticks for today as keeps coming up with error message. Grrrrrrrr waste of money ha, my ics seem to be getting darker xx


----------



## Lilllian

Got my first flashing smilie this morning. I hope to ovulate by Wednesday.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Yay, im hoping the same as well  xx


----------



## Babylove100

Ah I'm a hopefully only a few days behind you ladies! AF is on her way out now so not long till I can start opks!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lilllian

All in sync again :happydance: not sure how long I will get the flashing smilies for though? I need to ovulate by Thursday as we are away this weekend with friends. i hate the pressure of ovulating by a certain time.


----------



## jtink28

hey girls, question! :)

got an_ almost_ positive opk on thursday night - then a very strong positive 9 am friday (i wake up at 5:30, so i'd peed numerous times!) when would you say i O'ed? saturday?

we DTD tuesday, wednesday, friday and saturday just in case :blush:


----------



## jtink28

if it helps, on friday night i was very crampy and bloated. so maybe i O'ed friday night?


----------



## Lilllian

jtink28 said:


> if it helps, on friday night i was very crampy and bloated. so maybe i O'ed friday night?

Sounds like you have it well covered :thumbup: I always notice that my cm goes dry pretty soon after ovulation -within 12 hours. Even if you didn't ovulate till Sunday, you have dtd at the right times :winkwink:


----------



## jtink28

yeah, i get ewcm about 2-3 days before a + opk, and then 2 days after the opk, my cm goes totally bone dry, lol. yesterday it was dry. so hopefully all is covered! i had a mc in january at 9 weeks, so i'm so eager to get that bfp again! :)


----------



## Lilllian

jtink28 said:


> yeah, i get ewcm about 2-3 days before a + opk, and then 2 days after the opk, my cm goes totally bone dry, lol. yesterday it was dry. so hopefully all is covered! i had a mc in january at 9 weeks, so i'm so eager to get that bfp again! :)

Sorry to hear about your MC :hugs: I Really hope you get you BFP this month. Hope we all do!! :flower:


----------



## c beary83

wantingagirl said:


> I have to catch up tomorrow. Sorry I haven't been around took my period badly again plus was celebrating my birthday but can setup a May thread tomorrow or do you want to stick to the same one and I can just change the title? Xx

Happy birthday wag!



mommyof2peas said:


> Make sure to temp at the same time every day. I set my alarm for 4am. Because I know I will of had at least a solid 2 hours of sleep every night. That will help your temps from being crazy. Also looks like your done with clomid for this month, but if you have issues with side effects try taking them at night :) that will help.

Hi - I'm going to start clomid next month. I've been worried about the side effects so will take it at night too :thumbup:



jtink28 said:


> hey girls, question! :)
> 
> got an_ almost_ positive opk on thursday night - then a very strong positive 9 am friday (i wake up at 5:30, so i'd peed numerous times!) when would you say i O'ed? saturday?
> 
> we DTD tuesday, wednesday, friday and saturday just in case :blush:

 Yeah I'd say you either ovulated Friday or Saturday



Lilllian said:


> Got my first flashing smilie this morning. I hope to ovulate by Wednesday.




xxmyheartxx said:


> Yay, im hoping the same as well  xx

Good luck with catching the eggy!:happydance:


----------



## mommyof2peas

mommyof2peas said:


> Make sure to temp at the same time every day. I set my alarm for 4am. Because I know I will of had at least a solid 2 hours of sleep every night. That will help your temps from being crazy. Also looks like your done with clomid for this month, but if you have issues with side effects try taking them at night :) that will help.

Hi - I'm going to start clomid next month. I've been worried about the side effects so will take it at night too :thumbup:

Good luck! Be prepared for crazy mood swings. That was my awful side effect. I would get so mad over silly things like the dishes not being done. Over the months though they have gotten a bit easier.


----------



## c beary83

:haha: thanks for the info! I'll have to get hubby prepared for that!

Did you notice any difference to your ovulation date? Mine is usually cd12 although it was 15 last month due to the mc.


----------



## mommyof2peas

It depends on when I took the clomid. If I took it 4-8 I would normally Ovulate around cd15 but if I took it 5-9 I ovulated later 18-20. I didnt start charting until I started taking the Clomid, so not sure when I normally O. I've read most people will O a bit later while taking clomid.


----------



## c beary83

Thanks mommy . I've been told to take it cd2 to 7 so hopefully will still ovulate earliest?


----------



## mommyof2peas

2-7 do you mean 3-7? Normally it's 5 days 3-7 or 5-9. 3-7 is meant to give you more eggs to have more cjances. 5-9 (that's when I take it) is meant to make the eggs you already make better and stronger. If your taking it 3-7 I would start opks at cd10. Testing too early can give you false opk positives. But yes lol I think you would/should o Sooner rather then later. But even everyone is different.


----------



## Lilllian

Got my blank smilie face this morning and feel crampy, so I hope to ovulate tomorrow :) Timing couldn't be better for me. 
Dtd last night and will do tonight (if husband forgives me for my moodiness this morning).


----------



## emma4g63

Good luck catching that egg lillian !! Lol sure hubby will forgive u haha


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Good luck, Lillian!!! I hope you catch the egg :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck lillian, clear blue are sending me a new opk kit hopefully should be here tomorrow, ic ovk still the same xxx


----------



## littlemiss84

Good luck lillian!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Good luck catching that egg!

Im on CD 10. Ive never charted a non medicated cycle, so Im not quite sure whats going to happen.


----------



## c beary83

mommyof2peas said:


> 2-7 do you mean 3-7? Normally it's 5 days 3-7 or 5-9. 3-7 is meant to give you more eggs to have more cjances. 5-9 (that's when I take it) is meant to make the eggs you already make better and stronger. If your taking it 3-7 I would start opks at cd10. Testing too early can give you false opk positives. But yes lol I think you would/should o Sooner rather then later. But even everyone is different.

Yeah sorry I got my dates mixed up. He said start on cd2 and take it for five days. He did say it's OK to start on cd2,3,4 or 5 so I might start later if that improves egg quality? I know I'm already ovulating so it's just to improve my chances


----------



## c beary83

Lilllian said:


> Got my blank smilie face this morning and feel crampy, so I hope to ovulate tomorrow :) Timing couldn't be better for me.
> Dtd last night and will do tonight (if husband forgives me for my moodiness this morning).

Good luck Lillian! Hope this is your month x


----------



## c beary83

mommyof2peas said:



> Good luck catching that egg!
> 
> Im on CD 10. Ive never charted a non medicated cycle, so Im not quite sure whats going to happen.

:haha: I know what you mean - my next cycle will be the first charting a medicated one - don't like the unknown. Especially when planning out :sex: dates


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hubby's ill, doubtful I will get any bding tonight, trying to follow smep again! Xxx


----------



## Lilllian

Any more updates on you ic ov tests, Myheart? Sounds like you have the :sex: covered though :thumbup:

I haven't had as much ewcm this time round which is unusual for me - If I was going just by that, I would totally have missed this ovulation. My ovaries are quite tender this evening but apart from that I'm not sure if I have ovulated or not :wacko: Anyway, we dtd last night and tonight and so i am just trying not to over think it all this month. I am away this weekend so i am hoping this tww goes quicker than others. :thumbup:


----------



## lovebabyhopes

xxmyheartxx said:


> Hubby's ill, doubtful I will get any bding tonight, trying to follow smep again! Xxx

I swear by SMEP


----------



## mommyof2peas

what is smep?


----------



## lovebabyhopes

mommyof2peas said:


> what is smep?

BD the first day after your period ends. Then every other day until you get postive O test. Once you get positive O test BD three days in a row. That's how I got pregnant the first time.


----------



## SilasLove

I have decided after this cycle I think I am going to step back & just ntnp. 

I have taken a more relaxed position this cycle and it is really working out. I don't know if I'll be 100% gone - but enough I am sure.


----------



## Lilllian

I don't think I could do smep- it is hard enough getting the 2-3 nights in over the ovulation days. Our kids seem to know when it is time and refuse to sleep. Might try tonight though and would be 3 days in a row - :blush: and we did it Saturday, so not doing too badly :thumbup:

Think I will count tomorrow as 1dpo as I still have ewcm this AM.


----------



## c beary83

Hope you have a good weekend away Lillian x


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi everyone :hi:

Sorry I haven't been around too much what with my birthday week, working in evenings, getting the house sorted, preparing dinners, codys transition to big school the list goes on and on lol. 

Also I can't help it but I've kind of given up trying as when I make loads of effort it comes to nothing so I'm just going with the flow. But I'm real frustrated as when I get loads of high days on the monitor I never seem to conceive (maybe co-incidence?) I used to get 1-2 before a peak 4 highs so far since cd8 weird. Smep this month so not too bad but i do worry when I alternate til daily bedding if I get all these highs :shrug: will see if hubby can even dtd tonight as he's got sent home from work sick. When men are sick it can affect sperm right? 

Burnt the candles at both ends but back on it now :thumbup:

So am I renaming this thread each month now rather than setting a new one up each time and we can all stick together no matter what :thumbup:

Xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I know what you mean wag, I followed smep last month and still nada, it really wasn't this hard ttc before, im hoping my new cb digi opk arrives today, they promised me it would be sent first class so will see.
Definitely in it for the long haul, thou we will be wtt til Dec after this cycle :-( :-( :-(

Ps my hubby is ill aswell. Tried bloody hard last night and nothing so will try bd tonight instead


----------



## wantingagirl

xxmyheartxx said:


> I know what you mean wag, I followed smep last month and still nada, it really wasn't this hard ttc before, im hoping my new cb digi opk arrives today, they promised me it would be sent first class so will see.
> Definitely in it for the long haul, thou we will be wtt til Dec after this cycle :-( :-( :-(
> 
> Ps my hubby is ill aswell. Tried bloody hard last night and nothing so will try bd tonight instead

Big hugs special lady <3

You do know how long my others took compared to Erin. You got fb Hun? 

This is so frustrating huh it will happen tho! I'm great at telling other people just not myself! 

I've been putting so much pressure on myself! 

I would have been due in 10 weeks :( 

Xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Hi wag hun..glad to see ur back on..hope smep works for u hunny !! Xx 

Really ope to see sum of us get bfps this month coming :(( 
Really is draggin on now !!
I wont b ovulating until 29th may!! Another long wait for
Nothing !!

And wag i kno how u feel hun my due date is 24th may so fast approaching :((


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Im sorry so many of you are ill :( but I hope the lowered immune system means the egg will find it easier to implant!!! 

Haha, the smep - although it made my husband very happy - almost killed me!!! I did get pregnant with it last time though...

Big hugs for all of you struggling with emotions right now, ttc is by far the hardest, most draining journey I've been through... Sticky baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## emma4g63

Cd1 today ladies....

Onto this cycle !!


----------



## mommyof2peas

come on may babies!


----------



## Babylove100

Took my first opk today! Yay. Obviously negative as I'm only cd7 :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## emma4g63

Yeyyy babylove xxx ope ovulation is soon xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Looking forward to seeing those lines et nice and dark Babylove!!!


----------



## c beary83

In gonna start opk testing on Sunday at cd10.

Does anyone know if the second cycle after mc goes back to normal? I usually ovulate on cd12\13 but it was cd15 last month.

I know it's only a few days out but need to plan :sex: dates :winkwink:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Cbeary, it might not go completely back to normal but hopefully you'll start going back now, so perhaps O on cd14? Fx for you!


----------



## c beary83

Thanks hoping.

In gonna plan to :sex: on CD 13 and 15 this month so should hopefully cover it. I'll still opk just in case. 

I think we started too early last month. I had a dark opk around CD 10 then it went light again and we bd every other day from CD 11. I didn't get my positive till cd13


----------



## Heatherga2015

what you think??
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150507_081925.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 10









IMG_20150507_082149746_HDR.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## emma4g63

my ovulation was back to normal after my MMC on 2nd cycle.. 
good luck Cbeary XXX

and all you ladies ovulating soon...
CD1 nearly over lol...
22 more until ovualtion.. thats 3 looooonnng weeks!


----------



## c beary83

Thanks Emma. Have you spoken to the doctor about all your chemicals? Can't believe you had the same thing last month again


----------



## littlemiss84

Sorry AF got you Emma. hope the next 3 weeks fly by for you!

Heather I see a line, good luck fx'd



We'll I'm 8 dpo today, I have been testing with ic's and I think I see a very very faint line, but I think I always get some sort of line with them, so I will say evap for now. Don't know why I keep using them, might try a frer tomorrow.

Good luck to everyone, hope we get some May BFPs
:dust:


----------



## Heatherga2015

fxfxfxfx for everybody!!! i am sooooo excited!!!


----------



## emma4g63

Hi c beary..
Not been yet as was seeing what happens..
To be honest this month im not surprised as with tonsiltus and ilness all tabs not surprised it didnt last so im jus puttin it diwn to bad luck...and also reading online using ics and testing as early and and cumplusivly as i do lol chemicals are 70% likely anyway ..if i kept getting them and loosing them after af id be worried but for now im not too bad 
Xx


----------



## emma4g63

littlemiss84 said:


> Sorry AF got you Emma. hope the next 3 weeks fly by for you!
> 
> Heather I see a line, good luck fx'd
> 
> 
> 
> We'll I'm 8 dpo today, I have been testing with ic's and I think I see a very very faint line, but I think I always get some sort of line with them, so I will say evap for now. Don't know why I keep using them, might try a frer tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck to everyone, hope we get some May BFPs
> :dust:

Thanks hunny 
Hope ur line goes darker xx


----------



## c beary83

emma4g63 said:


> Hi c beary..
> Not been yet as was seeing what happens..
> To be honest this month im not surprised as with tonsiltus and ilness all tabs not surprised it didnt last so im jus puttin it diwn to bad luck...and also reading online using ics and testing as early and and cumplusivly as i do lol chemicals are 70% likely anyway ..if i kept getting them and loosing them after af id be worried but for now im not too bad
> Xx

Yeah. That makes sense. Hope may is your lucky month! X

And :dust: and fingers crossed for all of us :happydance:


----------



## Babylove100

Sorry about af Emma! It sucks but onwards and upwards! :hugs:


----------



## SilasLove

Okay 9dpo today. No real symptoms - I have been exhausted but I can blame worn and children on that :haha: 

I will be ntnp after this cycle (trying anyway) but I will definitely be lurking around (if I can keep up!!) Congrats
on your pregnancy Hoping girl 2!!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Thank you silas!!!! 

I hope ntnp does the trick for you this cycle... Good luck!


----------



## Lilllian

Morning all!

Emma, sorry to her af came. 3 weeks will fly!

Good luck on testing, Silas!

Littlmiss, very excited to see an frer today! 

I am 2dpo and looking forward to a long weekend away. We only dtd 2 nights before ovulation this month and none on the day, but I only dtd once with my second child so I know it is enough. :thumbup:


----------



## emma4g63

it sure is enough lillian so dont you worry hunny hope its it for you XX

Im cd3 today AF is alot lighter now.. CD4 tommorow so thats gone pretty fast lol

i think AF always does for me tho its the weeks after!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Cd 14
 



Attached Files:







2015-05-09 13.47.25.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Lovely lines!!!! Go catch the egg!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

I'm happy with them. Unmedicated even. Although earliest I've ever gotten a positive


----------



## Babylove100

Lovely lines!!! Go get that egg!!!!


----------



## c beary83

mommyof2peas said:


> Cd 14

Good luck! :dust:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Fab lines, go have fun xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Morning ladies, hope everyone's have a good weekend! Here's my cd10 opk. Had some ewcm as well! Not loads but it's a start!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Looking good babylove, my opk keep getting dark then light was dark this morning so hopefully will be ovulating soon xxx


----------



## bluefish1980

Cd 18 for me and looks I'm definitely ovulating :)

This is great news as it's the second month in a row that I appear to be returning to my old cycle lengths. For almost a year now I have been ovulating around CD 25 giving me 39 day cycles. They have been killer!

Trying baby aspirin this cycle after 2 miscarriages since Jan. Fingers crossed this is also helping to bring my cycles back to 32 days like they used to be.
 



Attached Files:







collage-1431256938326.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## emma4g63

Lots ov eggys flying around ladies xxx fx getting them xxxx

Good luck all xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Woo hoo! Thread getting exciting again :)


----------



## jtink28

8 dpo for me...tested bfn with frer. pretty sure i'm out, as i tested + at 8dpo with my son and my last pregnancy. :(


----------



## emma4g63

Jtink every preg is difg hun so dont worry ur sooooo early still xx


----------



## c beary83

Babylove100 said:


> Morning ladies, hope everyone's have a good weekend! Here's my cd10 opk. Had some ewcm as well! Not loads but it's a start!!!

Hey that looks good baby love! Mine was a lot lighter than that and I'm cd10 today too



bluefish1980 said:


> Cd 18 for me and looks I'm definitely ovulating :)
> 
> This is great news as it's the second month in a row that I appear to be returning to my old cycle lengths. For almost a year now I have been ovulating around CD 25 giving me 39 day cycles. They have been killer!
> 
> Trying baby aspirin this cycle after 2 miscarriages since Jan. Fingers crossed this is also helping to bring my cycles back to 32 days like they used to be.

Woo hoo! Fingers crossed you catch the eggy :happydance:



jtink28 said:


> 8 dpo for me...tested bfn with frer. pretty sure i'm out, as i tested + at 8dpo with my son and my last pregnancy. :(

8dpo is definitely too early. I usually don't test until 9dpo (unless influenced by some other testers :haha:)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hi everyone, long time no see, AF showed and here I am waiting for ovulation again :) trouble is I'm having random lines. I feel like this is negative as it's nothing like my positive before. 
I have dark lines on them, but they are thin, however they are getting wider each day. here's the pic. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=407471


----------



## mommyof2peas

jtink28 said:


> 8 dpo for me...tested bfn with frer. pretty sure i'm out, as i tested + at 8dpo with my son and my last pregnancy. :(

I tested positive at 8 cop and next pregnancy at 12 dpo. You still have a chance &#128525;


----------



## bluefish1980

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Hi everyone, long time no see, AF showed and here I am waiting for ovulation again :) trouble is I'm having random lines. I feel like this is negative as it's nothing like my positive before.
> I have dark lines on them, but they are thin, however they are getting wider each day. here's the pic. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=407471

Definitely getting there, but not positive yet. The lines need to be the same thickness for a + ve


----------



## SilasLove

12dpo here! Testing tomorrow morning (I'm weak!)


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Good luck silas!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck silas!
Ive nearly got a pos opk Yay xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0006.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Babylove100

Yay!!!! Go get that egg!!!! Hopefully I'm not too far behind you!!!!xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Fx for you hun xxx


----------



## jtink28

Can anyone see a squinty line? All my frer have been stark stark white until this morning. I swear I see a pinky line, but I could be imagining it into existence. This pic isn't tweaked, either. Can someone tweak it? I'm so bad at that :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 25


----------



## jtink28

forgot to add, i think i am 9 dpo today. i had a huge fight with my dad last night about my evil stepmother, and didn't sleep much, so this fmu is only a 4 hour hold :(


----------



## littlemiss84

Im out :witch:


----------



## jtink28

sorry AF got you littlemiss :(


----------



## littlemiss84

jtink I see a line. Hope it gets darker for you fx'd


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sorry littlemiss :hugs:
Jtink, I think I see something, good luck xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Sorry littlemiss, hope your bfp isn't too far away :hugs:

Jtink, something is catching my eye! Fx!!


----------



## emma4g63

Sorry lil miss hun xx
Jtink on my phone so cnt see much bt good luck x


----------



## c beary83

littlemiss84 said:


> Im out :witch:

Sorry little miss


----------



## c beary83

I got a good opk today. Think tomorrow will prob be positive but we won't be able to :sex: until Wednesday as family have decided to stay tonight and tomorrow :nope:

Hope we manage to catch the eggy on Wednesday :wacko:


----------



## dancingnurse2

Does anyone know how to add my journal to my signature?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

:happydance: about time!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0019.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 14


----------



## emma4g63

Yeayyyyyy my heart whoop egg time xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Dancing nurse im not sure hun sorry...

Cbeary good luck too hun xx


----------



## Babylove100

yay Myheart!!! Go go go!!!! :happydance: xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Catch that egg my heart!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thanks ladies, bd last night and will do again tonight, doubtful for tomorrow though will try, following smep, im tired ha xxx


----------



## c beary83

Good luck my heart!


----------



## c beary83

Positive or almost positive?

Either way we managed to squeeze a :sex: in this morning :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150512_103017.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I would say positive or ur next test will be, good luck!
Ive just peed on my last opk now til Nov :-( :-( :-( it was a bloody good positive! Just hope we catch the egg otherwise it's wait until Nov xx


----------



## emma4g63

Cbeary looks pos but hard to say as test line so dark too !!! 

Myheart hun i really hope its ur month xx


----------



## c beary83

Test line came up before the control line on this one :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150512_164953~2.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Babylove100

c beary83 said:


> Test line came up before the control line on this one :happydance:

That's definitely positive! Yay!! Good luck!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

c beary83 said:


> Test line came up before the control line on this one :happydance:

:happydance: testing buddies too!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Woo!!! Good luck myheart and Cbeary :)


----------



## c beary83

xxmyheartxx said:


> I would say positive or ur next test will be, good luck!
> Ive just peed on my last opk now til Nov :-( :-( :-( it was a bloody good positive! Just hope we catch the egg otherwise it's wait until Nov xx

Hope you don't mind me asking xxmyheartxx, but is there a reason why you won't you be opking till November?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

c beary83 said:


> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> I would say positive or ur next test will be, good luck!
> Ive just peed on my last opk now til Nov :-( :-( :-( it was a bloody good positive! Just hope we catch the egg otherwise it's wait until Nov xx
> 
> Hope you don't mind me asking xxmyheartxx, but is there a reason why you won't you be opking till November?Click to expand...

Hubby's job might take him away for a couple of months then we have a holiday booked for April so will be to far gone xxx


----------



## c beary83

xxmyheartxx said:


> c beary83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> I would say positive or ur next test will be, good luck!
> Ive just peed on my last opk now til Nov :-( :-( :-( it was a bloody good positive! Just hope we catch the egg otherwise it's wait until Nov xx
> 
> Hope you don't mind me asking xxmyheartxx, but is there a reason why you won't you be opking till November?Click to expand...
> 
> Hubby's job might take him away for a couple of months then we have a holiday booked for April so will be to far gone xxxClick to expand...

Awww. It's rubbish when TTC doesn't go to plan. I hope this is your month and little baby arrives safely before your April holiday xxx


----------



## SilasLove

Alright ... I am 14dpo today, or possibly 12dpo. I tested yesterday and was a stark white BFN with fmu. Today is my birthday, so I refused to test and I only have digi's anyway. I had some spotting on CD31 which would have been either 11dpo/9dpo. ( 2nd possible DPO going off when I FOR SURE ovulated last cycle - didn't do any OPK's or temping so only going off average ovulation day for this cycle) ... 

I am not holding out much hope for a BFP, as just 2 cycles ago I was 5 days late before AF showed up. But, started getting tender BBs yesterday, and they are a bit worse today. My one and only symptom this cycle really so far - and it could just be signalling that AF is coming. But, this is where I stand today. If AF doesn't come - or any cramps that signal AF - I will test tomorrow with fmu, but I only have digi's so I am not sure if I would even get a positive or not if I am only 13dpo ... who knows. (The joys of ttc!)


----------



## emma4g63

Whoop cbeary gorg pos opk !! Fx to u both xx


Silas hun sounds positive with ur spotting and boob tender....fx hun xxxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Sorry I haven't been around girls sometimes I just can't face coming on, trying to take the more relaxed approach and other times I just can't keep up and have no time with 4 kids! :haha: plus I work til midnight twice a week and a Saturday :wacko: will try more at the weekends tho! 

I'm using the monitor this month since I started it. But I haven't been temping wish I had now but hubby really doesn't want me to. I'm on my 11th high day on the monitor :shrug:
Then I'm ntnp.

Does anyone know if the b6 and bcomplex extra I'm taking could cause this first month although i have only taken it once so far. I stopped the Maca but retstarted it now I seemed to have a good cycle on it. For 4-5 days I had loads of ewcm and then yesterday it went creamy I'm not taken any opks so I really have no clue and obviously haven't been temping. Should I be taken all these supplements do you think or go along the lines of don't think what's not broke? I did burn the candle a bit over my birthday period would drink really cause my cycle to be this out of whack? 

Xxx


----------



## c beary83

Hi wag! Sorry I don't know about the supplements - I've never taken any :shrug:


----------



## c beary83

New ticker post :happydance:


----------



## SilasLove

Tested today but negative. AF is still no show for now.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Fx she stays away! 
Do you think we should bd again tonight, have done the past 3 nights, just in case the egg hasn't popped out yet?xxx


----------



## Babylove100

xxmyheartxx said:


> Fx she stays away!
> Do you think we should bd again tonight, have done the past 3 nights, just in case the egg hasn't popped out yet?xxx

I say go for it! An extra bd can't hurt :winkwink: xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ha, hubby is loving this! One more then a rest lol xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I don't know whether to start testing at 7 dpo or wait til 10/11? Last time for poas for a while, but can I handle all the bfns? Xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

I usually bed 2 peak days and got pregnant and sometimes 3rd day but usually cm totally dried up again but can't hurt. 

I'm not sure only you know. I can't deal with testing super early anymore. You are gonna stick around Hun aren't you. 

Xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I will still be here cheering you all on! Only 5 months til we are back on ttc, ive got 6 ic from last cycle, think I will try and hold out I think xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Your a stronger woman than I am Myheart! :haha: I really hope you get your bfp this cycle!!!!x


----------



## sportysgirl

Good luck mu heart!

I am 5dpo today, is it time to test yet!? :laugh2:


----------



## Babylove100

sportysgirl said:


> Good luck mu heart!
> 
> I am 5dpo today, is it time to test yet!? :laugh2:

Haha I so would have tested by now, to identify evaps of course! :winkwink: and to satisfy my urge to poas!!

Man I wanna be in the tww already!!! Keeping everything crossed for you Sporty!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck sporty! 
Im saying I will hold out, but lets face it, I can get next day delivery with eBay/amazon! Xxx


----------



## c beary83

xxmyheartxx said:


> Fx she stays away!
> Do you think we should bd again tonight, have done the past 3 nights, just in case the egg hasn't popped out yet?xxx

Lol :haha: i was thinking the same thing xxmyheart. We :sex: Tuesday morning and last night. I got my positive opk on Tuesday same as you, but I didn't get a big temp rise this morning.

Hubby says he's not feeling well tonight though so don't think we'll be able to. Bloody men.:dohh:

Hopefully we should have it covered from last night if it happens today :thumbup:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

c beary83 said:


> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> Fx she stays away!
> Do you think we should bd again tonight, have done the past 3 nights, just in case the egg hasn't popped out yet?xxx
> 
> Lol :haha: i was thinking the same thing xxmyheart. We :sex: Tuesday morning and last night. I got my positive opk on Tuesday same as you, but I didn't get a big temp rise this morning.
> 
> Hubby says he's not feeling well tonight though so don't think we'll be able to. Bloody men.:dohh:
> 
> Hopefully we should have it covered from last night if it happens today :thumbup:Click to expand...


Definitely should have it covered, hubby said we can go again, but I actually just want to sleep ha, weve not bd this much around ov since we have being trying so im hoping there's a good swimmer! Xxx


----------



## c beary83

xxmyheartxx said:


> c beary83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> Fx she stays away!
> Do you think we should bd again tonight, have done the past 3 nights, just in case the egg hasn't popped out yet?xxx
> 
> Lol :haha: i was thinking the same thing xxmyheart. We :sex: Tuesday morning and last night. I got my positive opk on Tuesday same as you, but I didn't get a big temp rise this morning.
> 
> Hubby says he's not feeling well tonight though so don't think we'll be able to. Bloody men.:dohh:
> 
> Hopefully we should have it covered from last night if it happens today :thumbup:[/QUOT
> 
> Definitely should have it covered, hubby said we can go again, but I actually just want to sleep ha, weve not bd this much around ov since we have being trying so im hoping there's a good swimmer! XxxClick to expand...
> 
> Good luck! :dust:Click to expand...


----------



## xxmyheartxx

No bd tonight, hes asleep ha xxx


----------



## SilasLove

Still no AF so decided to test tomorrow morning. I should be 17dpo/15dpo so I am thinking I will get an accurate test. Still thinking it will be a bfn, but thats more so I wont be so disappointed. (Hopefully)


----------



## mommyof2peas

CD 5 here and cant wait to start testing. I keep telling myself its WAY too early and with the bedding schedule Im pretty much out. I still wanna start testing


----------



## bluefish1980

Ha - I'm only 4/5 dpo and I already tested!! God knows why as I know it's early. I see something, but I KNOW it has to be an evap this early. Not sure why i tested even, just couldn't resist.

I am a POAS addict.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150515_021421.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 27


----------



## SilasLove

Yeah, I see something but no color I don't think. 
Bless you though! I wish I could test early, but my DH would probably lose his mind. He already thinks I obsess too much. :haha:


----------



## bluefish1980

I'm not normally this bad. But I was feeling yucky and though it would cheer me up. lol.

I did an opk as well - just because I could!

Thank goodness for Internet cheapies. 

I don't think my DH has a clue about my testing. He's gotta see a strong positive to 'believe'


----------



## SilasLove

Yes, I understand! Went pregnancy test shopping and DH was with me and made me buy all digital tests ... :nope: He will just never understand.


----------



## Babylove100

And cd15 and no pos opk yet *sigh*

Oh boy I always test around 4/5 dpi, mainly to test the test for evaps etc actually no mainly because I'm a poas addict and can't help myself :haha:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Bluefish - that's crazy!!! I see something too!


----------



## Babylove100

Bluefish I see that too! Is there any chance you could have O'd earlier than you though?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I see something on it as well bluefish, good luck!
Im already bored of 2ww argh, going to be a long boring one I think. Going to be gutted if we have not caught this time xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Haha, the first week is so boring isn't it! Although I'd give anything to be there now, you wait tho when I get there I'll be moaning about how boring it is :wacko: xx


----------



## bluefish1980

Babylove100 said:


> Bluefish I see that too! Is there any chance you could have O'd earlier than you though?

Definitely sure on the ovulation date. Had a temp rise, +ve OPK and solid smiley on the digi. No arguing with all 3! It's gotta be an evap - I was just shocked when I saw it!


----------



## emma4g63

Good luck bluefish xx 
Myhearrt hun i really hope this cycles it for u . 

Babylove sorry no pos opk yet but im sure its close for u 
Silas hun men will never get it but i kinda understand him its so hard 

Good luck to all u ladies in 2ww and will b testing

Im cd12 so another 6-11 days until ov..i havnt touched a opk yet or used my monitor as im trying to relax more...
Suppose will see xx


----------



## Babylove100

Still negative tonight :-( hardly even a second line! Boo.


----------



## emma4g63

Boo indeed sumtimes mine go really light before positive


----------



## bluefish1980

Babylove when do you normal ovulate? Are you taking any supplements?


----------



## Babylove100

Before my mc I ovulated cd16-17 and was taking vit B and vit C. I must admit I've not been too disciplined with the vitamins this cycle, if I'm honest I only took them cd1-4 :wacko: although saying that the cycles before I started taking the vitamins I still ovulated around cd16-17. I guess I need to be a little bit more patient and see what the weekend brings. It worries me I've hardly had any ewcm though.


----------



## c beary83

xxmyheartxx said:


> No bd tonight, hes asleep ha xxx

:haha: we didn't do it either. I got a temp rise this morning and had creamy cm so I think I probably ovulated yesterday. Just hope the :spermy: lasts :winkwink:



Babylove100 said:


> Still negative tonight :-( hardly even a second line! Boo.

Boo


----------



## SilasLove

I am currently obsessing over this test, because I of course see SOMETHING. I am losing my mind. :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







20150515_180428.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Babylove100

Oooh I see a little something! Test again!!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Something is catching my eye silas xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I can see a little something too!! Hold and retest!!!


----------



## emma4g63

I see it to silas xx fx


----------



## bluefish1980

I think I have enough tests to last a lifetime!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150516_123917.jpg
File size: 51.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Have you taken any more today, bluefish? X


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Love the stash bluefish!
Ive started symptom starting arghhhhhh, wish this wait would hurry up! Xxx


----------



## Lilllian

Hi Ladies,

Sorry to not have been on for the last week but I felt pretty down since last weekend and spent most of the week stalking you all. There are quite a few of you just ovulated and about to, and you all get to test together :) 

Silas, I think I may see something, do you have another test?

I have been posting on the tests page as It was all I could think about last few days, but it looks like I got another :bfp: 

I was so angry moody yesterday morning and went to get some tampons from Boots as I was so sure AF was on her way (after bfn on a morning test), but I took my last frer after lunch and the line came up.

These tests seem to be getting darker by the hour and I just got a 1-2 weeks on the digi :happydance: I just hope this one goes further :thumbup: The frer lines come up straight away too which never happened before.

I'm not going to look at the due date until i get a few more darker tests as I don't want to jinx it. :wacko:


----------



## littlemiss84

Congrats Lillian, fx'd this one sticks. So happy for you!


----------



## Lilllian

Thanks so much, Littlemiss :flower:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Im so happy for you Lillian xxx


----------



## Lilllian

Thank you, Myheart!!!


----------



## SilasLove

That's awesome Lillian! Congrats!

I don't have any other tests right now - I am waiting to test again as I am being obsessive. I feel very light headed and dizzy and I had this ungodly hot flash (or something like it) this morning that I thought was never going to end. I think I was on the verge of a anxiety attack (nothing new to me) so I think I am stressing too much. I just feel very off! I can't explain it. And I don't like this light headedness/dizziness that I have been having. 

I am feeling a bit crampy, but I'm gassy as well. They feel like they could be AF cramps but then I pass gas and they ease up :shrug: I am going to try to wait this out before testing again.


----------



## Babylove100

Lilllian this is such fantastic news!! So happy for you.x


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Lillian I'm so pleased!!!! Congratulations!! Happy and healthy nine months. We want pics!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Lillian fab news hun !!! So happy for u xxx 
Sticky bean dust xx


----------



## bluefish1980

Lillian - that's great news! Congrats!

AFM - I'm not testing just yet. That line at 5dpo was far too early to not be an evap.

As for the stash, I had no idea I had so many. I was just doing some tidying and sorting and was blown away by how many I had. Now just need to hide them all from Dh!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Congratulations! 


Here is a test.7 dpo. Lol my temp just keeps going up, it's crazy.
 



Attached Files:







2015-05-16 10.01.00.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 13









2015-05-16 10.01.24.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations Lillian!


----------



## Lilllian

Thanks so much everbody!

Here are the tests.. The two tests together are taken at 1pm and 5pm today and the 5 tests are taken from yesterday lunch to 5pm today. I think they are getting darker?
 



Attached Files:







11dpofrer1pm5pm.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 13









rowoftests.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## emma4g63

Def darker fab lines !


----------



## Lilllian

Thanks Emma! I just need to get them darker from here to feel better as i have had tests like this with one of my chemicals.


----------



## c beary83

bluefish1980 said:


> I think I have enough tests to last a lifetime!!

:haha: love the stash!



xxmyheartxx said:


> Love the stash bluefish!
> Ive started symptom starting arghhhhhh, wish this wait would hurry up! Xxx

Yeah me too my heart. I've been getting PMS style cramps today :wacko:



Lilllian said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry to not have been on for the last week but I felt pretty down since last weekend and spent most of the week stalking you all. There are quite a few of you just ovulated and about to, and you all get to test together :)
> 
> Silas, I think I may see something, do you have another test?
> 
> I have been posting on the tests page as It was all I could think about last few days, but it looks like I got another :bfp:
> 
> I was so angry moody yesterday morning and went to get some tampons from Boots as I was so sure AF was on her way (after bfn on a morning test), but I took my last frer after lunch and the line came up.
> 
> These tests seem to be getting darker by the hour and I just got a 1-2 weeks on the digi :happydance: I just hope this one goes further :thumbup: The frer lines come up straight away too which never happened before.
> 
> I'm not going to look at the due date until i get a few more darker tests as I don't want to jinx it. :wacko:

Congratulations Lillian!!! Great news x



Lilllian said:


> Thanks Emma! I just need to get them darker from here to feel better as i have had tests like this with one of my chemicals.

 Fingers crossed its a sticky bean :dust:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Definitely darker hun!
Snap cbeary, if I didnt have a positive ov test 4 days ago, I would swear im about to come on and im peeing far more than normal! Xxx


----------



## c beary83

Same here my heart. I just want to start testing!!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

And me! Going to try and make it to 8/9 dpo if I can xxx


----------



## c beary83

Next Thursday or Friday then?:haha:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Yep lol when are you testing? Xxx


----------



## c beary83

Same x

I would usually try and wait till 9dpo but one day earlier won't hurt will it:winkwink:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Eekk bring on the testing!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Lovely lines, Lillian! Can't wait to see them get darker :) xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Cnt wait see both of ur tests myheart and cbeary !!!! 
Xxxx


----------



## Lilllian

So excited to see them, Myheart and Cbeary!!

Please can you tell me you see the tests getting darker? Bottom from this morning and top from yesterday at 5pm.:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







12dpoalfrer2.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## c beary83

Lilllian said:


> So excited to see them, Myheart and Cbeary!!
> 
> Please can you tell me you see the tests getting darker? Bottom from this morning and top from yesterday at 5pm.:wacko:

Hi Lillian. It definitely looks a bit darker and the line is more solid. I was always disappointed with my morning tests though - afternoon usually seemed to be better for me:thumbup:

Can't wait to see your next test!


----------



## Babylove100

Same for me too, afternoon was always better! Your tests are looking good tho! Remember it'll take a couple days to really see them darken up tho. Sending you lots and lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## c beary83

Hi baby love! Any sign of ovulation yet?


----------



## Lilllian

Looks better now it is dried..
 



Attached Files:







hh.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## c beary83

Can I ask for opinions please on whether or not to start taking clomid next month...

I've been TTC for about a year and a half and got my first :bfp: last month which sadly ended at five weeks as most of you know.

I've been seeing the specialist since last November, all tests came back fine so when I saw them last month they gave me clomid but also said that as I had a loss, I might want to give it a few more months naturally to see what happens.

What would you guys do?

The tablets would improve my chances as I already ovulate ( but there is risk of multiples :wacko:). However I feel a bit more positive about trying naturally as I now know I can get pregnant.

I really don't know what to do :nope:

I'm only 3/4 dpo but already thinking about next month :dohh:


----------



## c beary83

Lilllian said:


> Looks better now it is dried..

Woo hoo! Good progression Lillian!!!


----------



## SilasLove

Went ahead and tested again, and really wish I hadn't. :(

https://i58.tinypic.com/2mfwtwx.jpg


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Do you track ovulation silas? Xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Looking good lillian espec dry hunny !! 

Cbeary hun im not sure on clomid but i know even tho your last ended in a loss its def a pos u cm get pregnant so id wait it out couple months to see how things pan out....hopefully u wont av to think that far !! 

Silas so sorry hun....how u feeling today any symptons ??

Im on cd11 lol draggggin now zxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

When do u normally ov Emma? Im always around cd19/20 so it really seems to drag. I think I might start testing early ha, as not doing it for a while! Xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ooppss just ordered 2 frers, 10 wide pt and 30ics ha xxx


----------



## SilasLove

Today I have tender breast, and lots of indigestion this morning but that has faded out now. Yesterday I had 2 separate hot flashes and light headedness.


----------



## Babylove100

Well negative opk this afternoon, but lots of ewcm and feel crampy so fx I either get a pos tonight or sometime tomorrow! Getting a little restless waiting now. We'll bd tonight and tomorrow so should have it covered!

Lilllian - that's great progression!!!

Silas - your signs sounds good, what dpo are you now? I swear I could see a little something on your secon test too!

Myheart - fx you get you bfp this cycle!! 

Cbeary & Emma - keeping everything crossed for you both too!

:dust:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sounds like o is just around the corner baby xxx


----------



## SilasLove

I honestly don't know exactly when I o'ed ... I didn't do opks or temping ... I use the app Glow and it tells me my fertile window was between April 23-29 (CD15-21) but in March I o'ed on CD22 (+opk) ... Now each time I tell the glow app that I haven't started AF it moves 2 days down and my fertile window so now its telling me I'm only 12dpo but I'm CD39. :wacko: I'm so frustrated.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Very possible that you ovd later for some reason hun, are you normally regular? Xx


----------



## SilasLove

No, my cycles have been between 32-37 days since I had IUD removed. Pretty irregular. In March my AF came 5 days late, but I had no symptoms and I had some spotting. This time around I have nothing even been DTD to try and see if that would bring on AF but nothing. :shrug:. I could have o'ed later but then again I don't want to get my hopes up either. I'll just try my best to wait it out and see what happens.


----------



## mommyof2peas

I had a promising temp drop this morning. Really hoping it goes back up tomorrow. Im trying to not be excited, but I havent had a drop like this since my last BFP. Chart is in my sig if anyone wants to take a look. Let me know what you think. FF is saying I Oed cd14 but I had the WORSE (Like almost going to the doc) cramps on the cd 15. So Im either 7-8dpo.


----------



## bluefish1980

Cbeary - personally I would wait before taking the clomid. You got a bfp last month - so your body can do it. If no luck in a couple of cycles, then think about starting it.

2peas - that's quite a drop! FX it goes straight back up tomorrow.

I'm also 7dpo today, although feeling a little crampy, which is concerning me.

Aragh - a whole week until testing. Hurry up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emma4g63

Myheart whoop loads of tests !!

Mommy wow very good sign hun !! Fx for your bfp xx

Silas hun ur symptons sound really promising and u could of def ov later so hold in thrre xx

Baby yeyyyy for all the ewcm !! Cmon pos opk !! 


Bluefish crampy at 7dpo is a good sign id say if ur lp is 14 as too far for af pain !! Hoping turns out to be implantatiom xx


----------



## SilasLove

Okay, this is my last test pic for at least a few days, but I took this after a 5 hour hold, but I did drink a large drink (before I knew I really wanted to use up one of these :dohh: ) BUT its always best to let some extra eyes see it...:shrug: 

https://i660.photobucket.com/albums/uu323/SilasLove/Mobile%20Uploads/20150517_163941.jpg


----------



## Babylove100

Mmmm something is catching my eye still.....

AFM - still negative :-( maybe I won't ovulate this cycle after all, or I already have but missed the surge!


----------



## bluefish1980

I swear I can see something Silas. FX


----------



## emma4g63

I still see a line too !!!


----------



## Lilllian

I think I see something, Silas. I hope you don't mind but I tweaked your pic..
 



Attached Files:







SILASTWEAK.jpg
File size: 57.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Lilllian

Babylove, I think you are still due to ovulate as you have been having ewcm all this time? Hope so!! 

Afm, I think my line is darker this morning. I won't keep posting pics on here, but they are updated on the tests page. I don't think my chemical lines ever got this dark :)


----------



## Babylove100

Yeah I think your right! Had more ewcm this morning. I bought some opks to work so I can test i a little while! Fx!

That's fab news, heading over to your test page now to check them out. :happydance:


----------



## Lilllian

Babylove100 said:


> Yeah I think your right! Had more ewcm this morning. I bought some opks to work so I can test i a little while! Fx!
> 
> That's fab news, heading over to your test page now to check them out. :happydance:

Funnily enough my ewcm was much much lighter this month than past few months. Not saying that has anything to do with my pregnancy, but it just goes to show how different each month can be. I would have missed ovulation if I hadn't used opks! Keep testing:thumbup:

PS I know they are expensive but I used the clearblue dual tests and dtd on the first day I got a flashing and next night (flashing lasted 2 days before the static) and that was that!!


----------



## Babylove100

Well so far this cycle we've bd cd 10, 12, 14, 15. Will bd tonight and tomorrow too and hope that we've got it covered!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Silas, something is catching my eye hun, good luck! 
Baby, looking forward to seeing opk later, hopefully o wont be long!
Lillian, so happy for you hun, just seen ur new tests :happydance: they are looking fab!


----------



## Babylove100

Well just took a opk, still pretty light but darker than the one I took when I got up! Will test again around 2pm then again around 7pm and pray one is positive!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Fx hun xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Keeping everything crossed for you, Babylove!


----------



## emma4g63

Fx baby xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Just took another opk, even lighter than the one this morning :-( this makes me so sad!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

:-( :hugs: xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Baby love :hugs: it's so frustrating! 

How many weeks since ur loss? Have you had your first period yet. 

I didn't ovulate the first cycle after my miscarriage hope ur ok xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Oh baby, I'm sorry to hear that :( Your body must still be trying to get back to normal. I hope it kicks in soon and you ovulate sooner rather than later! Xxx


----------



## Babylove100

My first af arrived on 1st May so I'm 7 weeks post mc. I'm pretty sure I didn't ovulate after the mc so maybe my body still needs more time and I won't ovulate this cycle either. Just getting fed up, as if a mc isn't hard enough :-( sorry ladies just feeling sorry for myself today.


----------



## wantingagirl

Here's my today test I have no idea where I am in my cycle tho
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## wantingagirl

Babylove100 said:


> My first af arrived on 1st May so I'm 7 weeks post mc. I'm pretty sure I didn't ovulate after the mc so maybe my body still needs more time and I won't ovulate this cycle either. Just getting fed up, as if a mc isn't hard enough :-( sorry ladies just feeling sorry for myself today.

Don't be sorry Hun I know exactly how you feel. And it's the not knowing or feeling that you don't have a chance that is the worst. I hope you have or are going to ovulate soon Hun! You know where I am if you ever need me. This part feels like a lifetime xxx


----------



## sportysgirl

No need to apologise, its understandable. Not knowing what is going on sucks and feeling like you might miss a cycle is rubbish too. Rant away!


----------



## Babylove100

Thanks ladies. The thought of all the wasted weeks really gets to me, I'm 33 so I'm know I've got time still but I just feel like with the chemical in Jan then the mc I've wasted almost half the year already with nothing to show for it! Very frustrating! I'll keep trying with the opks and pray something happens down there soon!x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

It will happen hun, ttc is horrible at the best of times! Keep peeing on ov tests and having fun with hubby, ur getting ewcm which is a good sign xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Wag, if I enlarge the photo on my phone, I see something but not sure what? Good luck hun

I poas before because I just had to lol obviously nothing there except my line eye xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Temp didn't go up like I was hoping. These are from this morning.
 



Attached Files:







2015-05-18 07.58.03.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 15









2015-05-18 08.01.27.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## wantingagirl

xxmyheartxx said:


> Wag, if I enlarge the photo on my phone, I see something but not sure what? Good luck hun
> 
> I poas before because I just had to lol obviously nothing there except my line eye xxx

Thanks Hun Emma sed she could also see something but I'm terrible at squinting lol and I actually have no clue when I ovulated so could be any dpo good in some ways not so good other ways :haha: 

I remember testing at 1dpo before :rofl: I really hope this is ur month hunni xx


----------



## wantingagirl

mommyof2peas said:


> Temp didn't go up like I was hoping. These are from this morning.

I can't see anything yet Hun but I'm terrible at seeing lines x


----------



## mommyof2peas

Nothing to see &#55357;&#56832;lol


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Still early mommy xx


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm jealous of charts I don't temp no more :blush:


----------



## mommyof2peas

I guess it's still early but I didn't have much hope for this month to begin with then this silly temp drip had me all excited


----------



## wantingagirl

Just remember sometimes a temp dip does and doesn't suggest implantation and if it does you wouldn't get a bfp the following day would be 2-3 days later Hun xx


----------



## emma4g63

Awwww babylove wat ur feeling is all normal hun ttc aftrr a loss is hard work as ur brain and heart get taken over !! Try not to worry u will ov jus may take longer ....
Ur rainbow will cum


Mommy ur still early and like wag says a temp shift wont show bfp for few days xx fx x
And wag i told u i see a line haha 
Ope its not jus line eye and turns bfp soon xx


----------



## c beary83

xxmyheartxx said:


> Wag, if I enlarge the photo on my phone, I see something but not sure what? Good luck hun
> 
> I poas before because I just had to lol obviously nothing there except my line eye xxx

:haha: thought we were waiting till Thursday?



mommyof2peas said:


> I guess it's still early but I didn't have much hope for this month to begin with then this silly temp drip had me all excited

I usually get a random temp dip about 5\6 dpo. Hope yours means something - like wag said, it would take a couple of days anyway for the hcg to show up. Good luck x



emma4g63 said:


> Awwww babylove wat ur feeling is all normal hun ttc aftrr a loss is hard work as ur brain and heart get taken over !! Try not to worry u will ov jus may take longer ....
> Ur rainbow will cum
> 
> 
> Mommy ur still early and like wag says a temp shift wont show bfp for few days xx fx x
> And wag i told u i see a line haha
> Ope its not jus line eye and turns bfp soon xx

 Hi Emma! How are you doing?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

c beary83 said:


> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> Wag, if I enlarge the photo on my phone, I see something but not sure what? Good luck hun
> 
> I poas before because I just had to lol obviously nothing there except my line eye xxx
> 
> :haha: thought we were waiting till Thursday?
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> I guess it's still early but I didn't have much hope for this month to begin with then this silly temp drip had me all excitedClick to expand...
> 
> I usually get a random temp dip about 5\6 dpo. Hope yours means something - like wag said, it would take a couple of days anyway for the hcg to show up. Good luck x
> 
> 
> 
> emma4g63 said:
> 
> 
> Awwww babylove wat ur feeling is all normal hun ttc aftrr a loss is hard work as ur brain and heart get taken over !! Try not to worry u will ov jus may take longer ....
> Ur rainbow will cum
> 
> 
> Mommy ur still early and like wag says a temp shift wont show bfp for few days xx fx x
> And wag i told u i see a line haha
> Ope its not jus line eye and turns bfp soon xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Emma! How are you doing?Click to expand...


Ooppss I am now  how are you feeling? Ive got some cramps / pinching on my left side, probably nothing though xx


----------



## c beary83

I've been having mild PMS cramps for the last couple of days, having pinching today (possible early implantation???) and creamy cm today. But of course I'm not symptom spotting:dohh:


----------



## emma4g63

Hey cbeary hun im good...
Im cd12 so no were near ov but im takin a month of opks so trying to relax more ...

Good luck for thursday...the pinching sounds good for u and myheart :))

Xxxxxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I keep saying to myself its all in my head!
Thanks Emma xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Yay my opk is darker today! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Babylove100 said:


> Yay my opk is darker today! :happydance:

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: looking good hun, when r u testing again?


----------



## Babylove100

I'll try and hold out till after lunch, prob 2pm ish.x


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Woo hoo Babylove!! Go, eggy, go!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Yay, will be waiting! Xxx


----------



## Lilllian

Good luck Babylove, won't be long now!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Tmi..... Yellow thick snot like cm?!?! Wonder if it's a good sign? Xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Ooooh I had that with both my bfps!! Fx!!!xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Oooo, I really wish that I paid attention what was going on with my body with my bfps with the children xxx


----------



## Babylove100

I need the loo! It's been 2 hours...shall I or shan't I!?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Have u drank much? Xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Nope. I peed, I couldn't help myself!! :wacko: lines looks the same as this morning. I know I should have waited! :haha: I may try and pop to boots and get some more at lunch!x


----------



## Lilllian

xxmyheartxx said:


> Tmi..... Yellow thick snot like cm?!?! Wonder if it's a good sign? Xxx

I had that last Friday!!:happydance: mine was a bit stretchy!


----------



## Babylove100

I just bought some cb ovulation tests, just the line ones, so I'll be able to test after lunch as well! Exciting!x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Lilllian said:


> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> Tmi..... Yellow thick snot like cm?!?! Wonder if it's a good sign? Xxx
> 
> I had that last Friday!!:happydance: mine was a bit stretchy!Click to expand...

Mine was too??!!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Babylove100 said:


> I just bought some cb ovulation tests, just the line ones, so I'll be able to test after lunch as well! Exciting!x

Yay!!!


----------



## Babylove100

Can't wait for you to test Myheart!!!!xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

My heart, it's a great sign!!!!!!!!! How exciting!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

I had that too but only for the one day it was very yellow with a slight tinge of green to it. I had this last month but was more green then yellow and was just a few bits this was a lot more but only one day so if meant something for me I would assume I would have got it again? :shrug:

I did get this with my bfp in November but I cant remember how long for 

xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Wanting, not necessarily. I had it with my first three pregnancies and not with this one. That's why I wand convinced i was out, I had none of my usual pregnancy symptoms (cramps, yellowy cm and 'wet' feeling down there). So don't lose hope!


----------



## emma4g63

Babylove100 said:


> Can't wait for you to test Myheart!!!!xx

Me too mheart i had the same thing with my bfps ! Eeek 

Babylove hope u ov soon !! Xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Wanting, not necessarily. I had it with my first three pregnancies and not with this one. That's why I wand convinced i was out, I had none of my usual pregnancy symptoms (cramps, yellowy cm and 'wet' feeling down there). So don't lose hope!

thanks hun I did have a lot of it and I had it with Olivia and from what I recall with her was only one day I think but with my last pregnancy I think one day but I cant be sure. With Olivia I was very wet all 2ww with last pregnancy I was very dry :wacko: :haha:

I am having on and off cramping in lower tummy like a tightening sensation leg cramp and backache so im fully expecting her. last month I spotted on cd26. I cant recall what day it was but I got a sharp pain sensation. Now this would be exciting if it didn't happen last month and also happened on my bfp month :dohh:

Other issue I don't even know when I ovulated going off my ewcm. 

Babylove I sure hope you ovulate soon!

Myheart I truly hope this is it for you!

xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Here's this afternoons cb opk.... I've not used these before so not sure how it compares!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## wantingagirl

I never used them before either Hun but I would say that's a decent enough line as a starting point. Hopefully it won't be too long for you. How many of them do you have?


----------



## wantingagirl

I wish I didn't check as I hate to believe it's possible but if I did conceive I would be due 31st January!! Xx


----------



## Babylove100

I've got another 6 left! Came with 1 cb pregnancy test too in the pack. I just ordered 10 mid stream hpts, 50 ics, 8 super drug tests and another 30 opks so that should keep me quiet for a while! :haha:


----------



## emma4g63

Yeyyyyyyyyy babylove on ordering all ur tests whoop :))

Ov tests looka good too now not long !!! Whoop


----------



## wantingagirl

Babylove100 said:


> I've got another 6 left! Came with 1 cb pregnancy test too in the pack. I just ordered 10 mid stream hpts, 50 ics, 8 super drug tests and another 30 opks so that should keep me quiet for a while! :haha:

Testing happy :haha:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thats a good stash baby! 
My 30 ics came today, my othere should be here tomorrow, then count down is on until testing! Still don't feel positive about it though xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Id have so caved already!! :rofl:


----------



## mommyof2peas

I've been testing for 5 days already LOL not that it's done me any good lol


----------



## wantingagirl

xxmyheartxx said:


> Thats a good stash baby!
> My 30 ics came today, my othere should be here tomorrow, then count down is on until testing! Still don't feel positive about it though xxx

If I had them in id be testing hence no tests in th house! I don't feel confident either Hun but really hoping for you! Is ther anyway you can see hubby inbetween ovulation times between now and November? 

When are you going to start testing? Xx


----------



## wantingagirl

mommyof2peas said:


> I've been testing for 5 days already LOL not that it's done me any good lol

I hate that feeling of seeing loads of bfn's :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

It sounds weird but I also have a weird pain like located on the left handside from like the front of my tummy radiating round to my back but only on my left :wacko:


----------



## mommyof2peas

wantingagirl said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> I've been testing for 5 days already LOL not that it's done me any good lol
> 
> I hate that feeling of seeing loads of bfn's :hugs:Click to expand...

The first 3 days are exciting. Cause anything could happen. But the longer it goes the more depressing it gets. But if I dont test I get anxiety because I wanna know if I am or not!


----------



## Babylove100

I am so the same! I really think the unknown is harder than a bfn! I drive myself crazy worrying!


----------



## wantingagirl

I used to be like that now I can handle the not knowing more than seeing bfn's and get so annoyed with the money I waste :haha: I'm kind of enjoying the not temping and all the what ifs that come with it 

Although saying that I just do whatever I feel at the time as I think half the fun is the early testing but that wears thin after a while but how cool would if be to see that life come omfg :rofl:


----------



## emma4g63

I have tbh all u ladies are makin me poas lol !! Im tryin not tok opk..iv only got 1 in house anyway lol !! Arghhhhhh


----------



## mommyof2peas

I keep taking pictures of my lovely evaps lol Hoping to see something other then an evap, but knowing thats all it is. first taken at 4am (didnt stay up to watch the dye run) got up saw the line took another (the bottom test) and nothing. I hate evaps.
 



Attached Files:







2015-05-19 09.00.56.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 7









2015-05-19 08.57.54.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 15


----------



## wantingagirl

emma4g63 said:


> I have tbh all u ladies are makin me poas lol !! Im tryin not tok opk..iv only got 1 in house anyway lol !! Arghhhhhh

Haha me too Hun! 

I have a little extra cash in the bank did my online shop it's taken all my willpower not to go out tomorrow and get some frers! Xx


----------



## Babylove100

Wow they are evil evaps!! What dpo are you now?

So we bd last night, I'll take a opk when I get home, if it's still negative I wonder if we should skip tonight, don't wanna wear dh out so that when I finally get my peak he's no use to me!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

9-10 dpo. 10 by FF but I had the worse ovulation cramps CD 15 not CD 14. These test are 10miu though


----------



## emma4g63

Mommy there convincin evaps hun !! Grrrrr really hope its early bfp hunny xxx


Wag lol strong will power indeed !! Everythin inside me is telling me to say go pee woman !! Haha

Baby if skip if neg later for 1 night as i kno how tiring it can get when you ov late !! Fx xx


----------



## c beary83

xxmyheartxx said:


> Tmi..... Yellow thick snot like cm?!?! Wonder if it's a good sign? Xxx


I got a massive blob of creamy cm today. It was gross. In sure I had it with my miscarriage cycle in April though. It is usually green and snot like:wacko:

I think if it's unusual for you then it's probably a good sign!



mommyof2peas said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> I've been testing for 5 days already LOL not that it's done me any good lol
> 
> I hate that feeling of seeing loads of bfn's :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow will be :bfp: x
> 
> The first 3 days are exciting. Cause anything could happen. But the longer it goes the more depressing it gets. But if I dont test I get anxiety because I wanna know if I am or not!Click to expand...

I know what you mean. I feel excited because it's too early to test, but as soon as I start seeing those negatives I feel depressed.

I've been having really bad bloating so feeling a bit out anyway


----------



## Babylove100

Still negative so we'll skip bd tonight! 

Top test from earlier bottom two just taken.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## c beary83

It must be so frustrating for you baby love. The :spermy: can last a few days I think so don't need to worry.

Hopefully ovulation is just round the corner

:dust:


----------



## cnswilliams

mommyof2peas said:


> I keep taking pictures of my lovely evaps lol Hoping to see something other then an evap, but knowing thats all it is. first taken at 4am (didnt stay up to watch the dye run) got up saw the line took another (the bottom test) and nothing. I hate evaps.

Okay, so I have been hiding in the background only checking in on posts every few days and missing most because I just read the last page and then check out because it brings me down BUT I saw your chart and thought OMG she's pregnant and went back to see if you tested yet. I don't think those are evaps!!! I think the second one is just so much lighter because it was not as concentrated!!!!!!! I thought your were pregnant by your chart before I saw your tests! Anyway, what do I know, that's my opinion but I feel very excited for you! I hope those are :bfp:


----------



## mommyof2peas

I sure hope your right hun!


----------



## SilasLove

I got this, this morning. Picture taken at 5 minutes. Tell me what you think ladies. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







20150519_053541.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Babylove100

I I can def see something!!!!


----------



## emma4g63

Def a line there omg how exciting wen u testin again z


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I see it silas,good luck hun xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

My tests was calling me ha xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0012.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Mommy - if that is an evap it's evil!!! It's so clear to see. I hope it's just the fact that the wee was less concentrated in the second one. Test again tonight!!!

Silas - I can see something too... When are you trying again? :) :) :)


----------



## Lilllian

Silas, I see something!!! How many dpo are you again?


----------



## Lilllian

xxmyheartxx said:


> My tests was calling me ha xxx

How exciting! Any way you can get a closer up pic of the tests? crop? :thumbup:


----------



## wantingagirl

I so want to test I blame you all :haha: I don't know if I should cos it's a waste of money (week before payday = skint) plus there is also the factor of seeing bfn :wacko:


----------



## Babylove100

What are your thought on today's opk (bottom pic) do you think it's almost positive????
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sportysgirl

My heart I can see something on the bottom one!

Enjoy you BD baby love !


----------



## Babylove100

Yes Myheart I can see something on the bottom too!

Thanks sporty! I think O is going to be today by all the signs! I've had really short surges before and O'd the same day! Such a relief!!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ive deleted the photo and chucked the tests so I don't obsess ha!
I thought something was catching my eye but then I didn't.
Babylove that's definitely nearly positive!! Good luck xxx


----------



## sportysgirl

I have spent hours obsessing over test! Well done from throwing them away! 

Will you test again later?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Im saying no but I probably will lol xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Yay! Finally got my positive opk!!! :happydance: let the tww commence!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## wantingagirl

Babylove100 said:


> Yay! Finally got my positive opk!!! :happydance: let the tww commence!!!

:wohoo:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Go have fun!!!! Good luck!


----------



## sportysgirl

woo hoo babylove!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

:happydance: :happydance: so happy for you huni. Keeping everything crossed for this cycle xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Thank you ladies! It's like a weight has been lifted of my shoulders!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lilllian

Babylove100 said:


> Yay! Finally got my positive opk!!! :happydance: let the tww commence!!!

Wow, that was quick from this AM! Get :sex:

:happydance:


----------



## wantingagirl

Babylove100 said:


> Thank you ladies! It's like a weight has been lifted of my shoulders!!! :happydance:

Exactly your back in the game now! Xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Im trying so hard not to test ha. I hate this part of the tww! I know the chances of getting even a hint of a line is next to nothing but I still want to poas! Xx


----------



## Babylove100

So with you on that Myheart! I haven't even ovulated yet (or maybe I am right now!) but I want to test already to :rofl: xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

tested again this morning because my temp went back up. But nothing on the test. SO Im done. 11 dpo. Starting the cramps, they are kida here and there but still there. Still no other symptoms then that.


----------



## Babylove100

Keeping everything crossed for you that you just have a shy bfp mommyof2peas!!


----------



## wantingagirl

I tested today and it came up straight away but all I got was that stupid frer indent xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Frer
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Mommy - I'm sorry today's was negative, hoping it's just taking its time to show...

Wag- are you sure that's an indent? I can see it clear as anything!


----------



## wantingagirl

And it's doing that stupid thing where it's gathering pink at the edges now!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 21


----------



## SilasLove

WAG - I think I see some pink ... Are you sure?


----------



## wantingagirl

Don't know if these are coming up for you all. 

Yeah pretty sure it's an indent x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## wantingagirl

SilasLove said:


> WAG - I think I see some pink ... Are you sure?

Yep I do see pink. The pink didn't come up on the edges until about 30 mins ago test was taken at 12.30 indent/line came up straight away but with no colour. The problem with this is this happens to me every month with these frers but it also happened on the month with my bfp in November :wacko:


----------



## wantingagirl

Ok best pic of it both ways round 

1.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Wag, that certainly is pink! That's shocking if its an indent! Xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

2.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## wantingagirl

xxmyheartxx said:


> Wag, that certainly is pink! That's shocking if its an indent! Xxx

My heart I've had them pinker than this and running through a little more every single month and like I say one in November was bfp the next day numerous others bfn. And it was on all 5 tests! Albeit this one has showed up the quickest x


----------



## wantingagirl

What's weird is the edges are showing pinker on the side the test is suppose to face and on the inside indent side not really showing pink at all xx


----------



## wantingagirl

This is my November one dried about 6 hours after the time limit
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Hoping girl 2

How frustrating wag :( I would've been so excited seeing those lines, and that last indent you showed (from another cycle) is just pure, pure evil!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope it does turn into a blazing bfp xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Oh gosh hun, its shocking as they are supposed to be the bees knee! 
Fx for ur bfp xxx


----------



## Lilllian

Looks pink to me WAG! 

I always wondered about some of my tests as i thought I could always see some kind of line and I now wonder if I only had one chemical (not two)? Those frers can be tricky.


----------



## wantingagirl

Hoping girl 2 said:


> How frustrating wag :( I would've been so excited seeing those lines, and that last indent you showed (from another cycle) is just pure, pure evil!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I hope it does turn into a blazing bfp xxx

The last one wasn't an indent Hun it was my bfp in November came up 6 hours after time limit. Does it look similar to today's one that I posted before xx


----------



## c beary83

SilasLove said:


> I got this, this morning. Picture taken at 5 minutes. Tell me what you think ladies. :flower:

I see something!



xxmyheartxx said:


> My tests was calling me ha xxx

My heart!!! I thought we weren't testing until tomorrow :haha:



Babylove100 said:


> What are your thought on today's opk (bottom pic) do you think it's almost positive????

Definitely nearly positive!



Babylove100 said:


> Yay! Finally got my positive opk!!! :happydance: let the tww commence!!!

Good luck! Hope you catch the eggy :happydance:



mommyof2peas said:


> tested again this morning because my temp went back up. But nothing on the test. SO Im done. 11 dpo. Starting the cramps, they are kida here and there but still there. Still no other symptoms then that.

Boo. It is still early though



wantingagirl said:


> Frer

I see something!



wantingagirl said:


> Don't know if these are coming up for you all.
> 
> Yeah pretty sure it's an indent x

I didn't think you were supposed to get evaps on frers?


----------



## c beary83

So I got a big temp rise this morning (think I'm coming down with a cold though) and had stabbing sensations going on. My test is :bfn:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150520_173930.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sportysgirl

Yesterday afternoons test after a three hour hold.

Dont know why they have uploaded upside down!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1475.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Cbeary. Ive read that getting cold like symptoms can be a sign of bfp!
I shouldn't of tested I know, plus seeing the bfn (even though I know its super early) is poo :-( xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Definitely lines there sporty! Have u tested today xxx


----------



## sportysgirl

c beary83 said:


> So I got a big temp rise this morning (think I'm coming down with a cold though) and had stabbing sensations going on. My test is :bfn:

I have a cold been coming on the last few days


----------



## mommyof2peas

Anyone ever wish they would get an evap just so you have a second line to look at? I feel like Im messing with my eyes trying to see something that isnt there. lol Im going to have my daughter put my tests in the garage, that way I wont test until/if AF is late lol


----------



## c beary83

sportysgirl said:


> Yesterday afternoons test after a three hour hold.
> 
> Dont know why they have uploaded upside down!

That looks pretty positive to me!



xxmyheartxx said:


> Cbeary. Ive read that getting cold like symptoms can be a sign of bfp!
> I shouldn't of tested I know, plus seeing the bfn (even though I know its super early) is poo :-( xxx

Well hubby had been ill with a sore throat so I think I've just caught something off him.

I know what you mean about the :bfn:'s . I do pretty deflated now


----------



## c beary83

mommyof2peas said:


> Anyone ever wish they would get an evap just so you have a second line to look at? I feel like Im messing with my eyes trying to see something that isnt there. lol Im going to have my daughter put my tests in the garage, that way I wont test until/if AF is late lol

Yes!:haha:


----------



## c beary83

Speaking of evaps, here's my test 45 minutes later
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150520_181506.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I would love an evap to stare at!
Cbeary, thats shocking! Xxx


----------



## c beary83

I know. It's gone down now so it must have been the light. Is going straight in the bin now x


----------



## emma4g63

Omg shocker cbeary its pink that !! Awful


----------



## c beary83

I know! I've had worse though :wacko:


----------



## c beary83

It's not pink irl


----------



## c beary83

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2202859-evil-evap-lines.html


----------



## c beary83

That was probably my worst


----------



## emma4g63

Arghh glad its not pink irl...
Hoping goes bfp hun xx

Wag that indent is terrible !!! Pics on here are really bad.


----------



## sportysgirl

xxmyheartxx said:


> Definitely lines there sporty! Have u tested today xxx

Of course I did! 

These were late morning after three hour hold!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1479.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 21


----------



## mommyof2peas

Congrats! Thats your BFP for sure :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Better angle!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1479_opt.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 5


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sporty! Huge huge congratulations my lovely, how are you feeling? Xxx


----------



## c beary83

sportysgirl said:


> Better angle!

Congratulations sportysgirl! You don't need a better angle to see that one:winkwink:


----------



## emma4g63

Congrats sporty !!! Xx


----------



## Babylove100

Whohoo!! Sporty this is brilliant news!!! Ah I'm so happy for you :hugs: xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Thanks ladies! Lets hope this egg has the good genes! xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Sporty - congrats!!!

Wag - I think they look very similar, I'm hoping this 'indent' turns to be a bfp too!

Cbeary - cruel evaps!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlemiss84

Congrats sporty :happydance:


----------



## SilasLove

I took this today ladies after a 5 hour hold ... I guess just to depress myself. :(
 



Attached Files:







SAM_602144.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## xxmyheartxx

SilasLove said:


> I took this today ladies after a 5 hour hold ... I guess just to depress myself. :(

:hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Had a lovely :bfn: this morning :-( was so tempted to dip a frer, managed to talk sense into myself xx


----------



## Lilllian

Congrats Sporty :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lilllian

Sorry Silas (although something still catching my eye but I don;t know if it is line eye or not?)

Myheart, Cbeary- can't wait to see more tests!!


----------



## Babylove100

Ah sorry Silas :hugs: 

Yeah I need to see more tests!!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Nothing to see xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0010.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I have no self control lol, I dipped a frer ooppss xxx

Oh and a ic as well :dohh: :blush:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0001.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 14









DSC_0004.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 10









DSC_0005.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 7









DSC_0003.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Babylove100

Mmmm can't see anything yet! Still plenty of time!!

So can I have your advice ladies. Positive opk yesterday, cramps yesterday and day before, but tons of ewcm today and no cramps. Do you think O was yesterday or today?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ooo that's a tough one, I would say today as you still have ewcm, have you tested today xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Yep, it was positive today too.x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I would say today then hun xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Yeah I think that too now. Oh well, tww starts tomorrow instead!!x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

But at least you are still not waiting for ov!!! Xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Nope I am not! :yipee:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Babylove100 said:


> Nope I am not! :yipee:

:yipee: :yipee: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## wantingagirl

Sorry for the bfn today I got one too :blush:

Babylove I would class today as 2nd peak day but ovulation day and nine times out of 10 that's when I usually ovulate which is great as more swimmers for egg I usually dtd at least peak day 1 and 2 and third if we can but not too bothered about that one x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I just wish my pee would change colour if I was pregnant. Im going to try and wait until Saturday now if I can.Sorry for ur bfn as well wag xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Thanks wag! I'll def try and get an sneaky bd in tonight! Gonna have to do some wooing tho I think!!

Haha Myheart! That would be so amazing!!!!

Sorry you got a bfn wag, keeping all things crossed that the bfps will start flowing soon!!!x


----------



## wantingagirl

Backache, leg cramp, tummy ache and ewcm all signs that impending doom is coming! :growlmad: well it's quite creamy too bloated and my cystitis symptoms blah xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Plus on a side note last 4 cycles I have had spotting signalling period on cd24, 27 & 26 this month nothing so far but waiting for it cramping upping a notch now xx


----------



## Lilllian

Myheart, I know I always seem to see lines in frers BUT I see quite a clear one in the first pic of the frer. Is it just me? :wacko:


----------



## Lilllian

xxmyheartxx said:


> I have no self control lol, I dipped a frer ooppss xxx
> 
> Oh and a ic as well :dohh: :blush:

I tweaked it :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0001.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 17









DSC_0003.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I could see a line on the first one but thought it was my line eye lol, thank you for tweaking it, it looks like something is there  xxx


----------



## Lilllian

xxmyheartxx said:


> I could see a line on the first one but thought it was my line eye lol, thank you for tweaking it, it looks like something is there  xxx

and only 8dpo!! excited to see some later! :thumbup:


----------



## wantingagirl

Fingers truly crossed Myheart. I just felt some pressure in my back area :blush: which usually means she's on her way 

I'm beginning to hate this not temping but promised my husband. I might ask him if it would be ok to temp when he gets up for work so I know I've defo ovulated if that would work if he says no that's cool or do you think I should stay away from temping? Xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thanks huni.
I would see what hubby says, when we are back ttc im going to temp again, it saves all the hassle of have I or haven't I xxx


----------



## sportysgirl

I can see something on that tweaked FRER!


----------



## Babylove100

Yep I can see it on the tweaked so went back to look at the I tweaked and can see a little something on that too!! Ooooo exciting! Test again test again!!! :winkwink:


----------



## wantingagirl

xxmyheartxx said:


> Thanks huni.
> I would see what hubby says, when we are back ttc im going to temp again, it saves all the hassle of have I or haven't I xxx

Thanks Hun yeah he nearly stopped TTC completely and wants to ntnp xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

My hubby hates how obsessive I have become with ttc this one, I was no where as bad with my others :-( xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

My wide pt has just turned up so obviously I had to dip 1 ha, I swear something is there, im struggling to capture it on my phone grr xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0018.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Babylove100

I can see it!!!! Oooo come on bfp!!!xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Whats there was there at about 3 mins, Ooo I hate waiting ha xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Me too! :haha: now hold that pee and test again in a few hours!!!!xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Going to try and hold until 5 if I can xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Ooh myheart, how exciting!!! Can't wait for next photo!!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm terrible at seeing these things IRL never mind on my iPad. I hope it turns into something hunni! 

I'm waiting for af now it sucks I hate the 2ww's the more of them I have!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I know what u mean wag! I never thought I would be still trying 11 months on :-( xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

xxmyheartxx said:


> I know what u mean wag! I never thought I would be still trying 11 months on :-( xxx

I'm so over it Myheart. Some months I feel like giving up completely I've even changed my ticker to cycle 5. I'm beyond pissed with the whole thing. If you include my loss I would be be TTC 7 months now. I know it's not long but I should be due In 10 weeks. Everyone around me is pregnant so sorry this post is quite negative, I'm also worried my husband is just going to decide to stop TTC I know what men are like. He's done this twice so far and both in heat of moment so I need to not talk to him about it ever and appear to be calm :wacko: so I feel like time is of the essence xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Im the same with my hubby, he was happy with 3, but I wanted a fourth, and obviously it's not happened, plus we are stopping ttc for a whil, im just worried he wont want to start ttc again xxx


----------



## Babylove100

I know how you feel! I'll have been trying for 1 year on 4th July which is fast approaching :-( and all I have to show for it is 1 cp and 1 mmc! Rubbish. I was watching Benefits Britain last night and there was this awful woman, drank and smoked like there was no tomorrow and has 10 yes TEN kids!! I'd like to think I live a modest normal existence so find it very frustrating how hard it all is ttc!!! Sorry that's my rant over.x


----------



## wantingagirl

xxmyheartxx said:


> Im the same with my hubby, he was happy with 3, but I wanted a fourth, and obviously it's not happened, plus we are stopping ttc for a whil, im just worried he wont want to start ttc again xxx

Same situation Hun. How old are you if you don't mind me asking and your kids? Erin was suppose to be my last but I didn't enjoy that pregnancy at all and had severe PND so don't really remember the first year. And due to getting pregnant in January I want it even more now I was so happy and content. Men don't realise how easy they have it and they don't even really have to do that much. Has he sed as much? Will sed it was due to becoming obsessed so now we agreed not to talk about it. So keep going til it happens but mention nothing lol. If temping starts to stress him I will stop. If I'm still here 12 months down the line I prob will ntnp but prob not! :haha: hurry up baby! Did the others take you long? Xxx


----------



## cnswilliams

mommyof2peas said:


> tested again this morning because my temp went back up. But nothing on the test. SO Im done. 11 dpo. Starting the cramps, they are kida here and there but still there. Still no other symptoms then that.

Anymore testing?


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Wag, I'm so sorry you're feeling that way, ttc is so hard, especially after a loss and with due dates looming up. 

I know you'll decide what's best for you and your family, but if you're feeling so down would you consider nntp for a couple of months? But properly ntnp? Even perhaps staying away from the page and everything tic? Just to give yourself a mental break and to gather back strength to tic again... I'm sorry if I'm upsetting you, I really don't mean to (I know I got upset when people told me to stop ttc and nntp for a while) but I felt such a relief when I finally did and it was soon nice not stressing about it for once, and look what happened! I think the trick is to honestly give up of a bit though, and not what I did the first cycle of not really trying, which was to not try but at the same time I was fully expecting to get pregnant because I wasn't trying, so the pressure was still there, if that makes sense? And then once you feel a bit better about things, come back to the temping, or opks, or anything you'd like... 

Sending you hugs, and hoping your sticky baby comes and finds you soon! xxxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

oops, wag, just read your last post - ignore mine then! :)


----------



## wantingagirl

Babylove100 said:


> I know how you feel! I'll have been trying for 1 year on 4th July which is fast approaching :-( and all I have to show for it is 1 cp and 1 mmc! Rubbish. I was watching Benefits Britain last night and there was this awful woman, drank and smoked like there was no tomorrow and has 10 yes TEN kids!! I'd like to think I live a modest normal existence so find it very frustrating how hard it all is ttc!!! Sorry that's my rant over.x

I watched that too and the language on her was pure filth! I never got how it can be so easy for some and not for others. I've had 3 miscarriages in total now. My last one was the latest nearly 9 weeks was horrific what I went through at home. And seem the lovely heart beating on 3 seperate occasions. I guess we all have good and bad days! The times I've taken to have my kids varys so much this part totally sucks. Good luck,to us all!!! 

Xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Wag, I'm so sorry you're feeling that way, ttc is so hard, especially after a loss and with due dates looming up.
> 
> I know you'll decide what's best for you and your family, but if you're feeling so down would you consider nntp for a couple of months? But properly ntnp? Even perhaps staying away from the page and everything tic? Just to give yourself a mental break and to gather back strength to tic again... I'm sorry if I'm upsetting you, I really don't mean to (I know I got upset when people told me to stop ttc and nntp for a while) but I felt such a relief when I finally did and it was soon nice not stressing about it for once, and look what happened! I think the trick is to honestly give up of a bit though, and not what I did the first cycle of not really trying, which was to not try but at the same time I was fully expecting to get pregnant because I wasn't trying, so the pressure was still there, if that makes sense? And then once you feel a bit better about things, come back to the temping, or opks, or anything you'd like...
> 
> Sending you hugs, and hoping your sticky baby comes and finds you soon! xxxx

You wouldn't ever upset me. This was a ntnp month and I wasn't really around at all. I've been very laid back about things and still nothing, funny thing was with my miscarriage I was the same as normal and I conceived within 2 cycles. I'll try this way for a little longer then maybe In 3 months maybe try ntnp for 3 months and then TTC properly and rotate it that way. Problem being the only time I have ntnp I've never fallen pregnant except when I dtd with Erin every single day and that won't happen with 4 kids! :haha: and the reason i say maybe In 3 months cos hubby is stopping drinking for 3 months completely (he drinks average not loads) so want to make the best effort for that 

And you never know I'll see how I feel is af comes I might want to ntnp anyway. Only issue is I like knowing where I'm at so I've found that causes me more stress. Like for instance I don't even know if and when I ovulated and it's annoying me lol xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ive not watched benefits from last night, but bloody hell it takes the micky doesn't it!
We both said after ds that was it but I cant stop thay feeling that we are not done yet, im 31 hun. Dd1 took 3 years, dd2 and dd both took 4 months so I was expecting a similar sort of time again.
Hubby hates how obsessive I become, so I hide my stash of tests as he doesn't understand, he thinks it will happen, but obviously it doesn't work like that! Xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sending lots of :hugs: to everyone xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

cnswilliams said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> tested again this morning because my temp went back up. But nothing on the test. SO Im done. 11 dpo. Starting the cramps, they are kida here and there but still there. Still no other symptoms then that.
> 
> Anymore testing?Click to expand...

I wasn't going too, but since I'm 12 do and nothing I tested. Nothing though.
 



Attached Files:







2015-05-21 07.21.10.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 6









2015-05-21 07.11.53.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 3


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ur chart is looking fab mommy! Xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Yes but at 12 DPO I expect it to start going down tomorrow.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Does it normally start to drop now? Xxx


----------



## littlemiss84

:hugs: to all you lovely ladies


CD11 and I just got this. Ovulation is getting earlier and earlier every month, I've gone from CD18/19 to CD12/13. Im not complaining though, its 1 less week to wait.

Im going to try and hold out to 2 June before testing. It will be my LO 2nd birthday.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck littlemiss, have fun  xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

It doesnt normally drop until CD 14ish. It starts going down CD 13 and then bottoms out CD 14


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Wag - I know what you mean about the not knowing and stressing, it's even worse in a way! At least I was lucky in that I know I ovulate every cycle, and I know it's usually cd14-15 so I was able to sneak in a 'not sure what day we're on but I really did know' bd on cd11 and 13 so I knew we were kind of covered anyway ;) 

Mommy - I really hope it's just a very shy bfp, your chart is looking amazing!

Littlemiss - good luck! Go catch that egg!


----------



## c beary83

I got another dodgy one. Think I'll re-test
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150521_180519.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## c beary83

I've not been taking my temps properly this month but I got a big temp dip this morning and had cramps all last night and today. What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module.png
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Definitely re test! Oooo that's sounds positive with cramps and temp dip, keeping everything crossed for a nice rise tomorrow xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

That big of a dip at 7dpo could be amazing. FIngers crossed


----------



## c beary83

Thanks mommy - the dip was today at 8 dpo.

I've just retested and it was :bfn: after ten minutes so I didn't post. Just checked it now and got a really bad evap. I must have bought a bad batch. Annoyingly I bought 50 so hope they're not all duds
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150521_185841.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## mommyof2peas

12 dpo opk
 



Attached Files:







2015-05-21 11.00.22.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## c beary83

Wow! That's pretty dark!!! Hope it's a good sign


----------



## mommyof2peas

Maybe, But I should get a positive HCG before another positive OPK. I was pretty surprised to see it that dark.


----------



## c beary83

It's not quite positive yet. And looking at your chart you could have implanted on 8 or 10dpo. If it was 10 the hcg wouldn't show up for another day or so


----------



## mommyof2peas

Fingers crossed. Im bummed and not very hopeful. But if it doesnt happen then back to Clomid next month and trying again. I think I need to have hubby hide my tests until Im late LOL


----------



## c beary83

My opk doesn't really show much. I did another test though (purely for the purposes of checking for evaps of course). I'm sure a faint line came up at 9\10 mins. Hope it's not an evap. What do you think:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150521_194354~2.jpg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## c beary83

8dpo is too early for a positive. isn't it?


----------



## c beary83

Actually now it's dried it looks more evappy


----------



## c beary83

My hubby doesn't know I test early. He'd think I was crazy if he found out:haha:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Cbeary - I think I can see something. And 8 dpo is not too early, twice I've had my bfp at 8dpo :) It's also a good sign your opk isn't dark... As they're sensitive to 20miu, they'd only get positive once the hcg gets to 20 as well or more, and by that pint your cheapies would've picked it up. So fx!!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Cbeary did the opk touch the pregnancy test? I know that sometimes it can cause a line to show xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Wow feel like i miss loads at min as workin so much only jus had my tea and sat down :(( .im knackered !!.
Tryin not over do things this month....
Ill catch up on day off tomoz but mommy of 2 peas tht opk sure is dark hun hopin its a sign !! 

Cbeary cnt believe all these evaps !! Hope there not and it turns out b bfp..8 dpo ded not too early ! 

Myheart love to see u testing hun hope u gt that bfp !!! 
Xxx 


Will be stalkin all u ladies for more tests xx


----------



## c beary83

All :bfn: this morning. I've ordered some more from amazon so will throw the last of these ones in the bin one they come :growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150522_062642.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I'm sorry Cbeary xxxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sorry cbeary :hugs:
Nothing on mine this morning :-( xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0005.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Sorry myheart :( xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Sorry for all the bfn ladies! Hoping your bfps are close by and the :witch: stays away!!!x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thanks hun, im off to the drs now to get prescription for the pill :-( :-( :-( gutted xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Why are you getting a prescription Hun? I thought hubby was away and that's why you couldn't try? Sorry if I got that wrong.

Sorry Cbeary and Myheart :hugs:

I took my temp 36.73 so expecting her now in the next few days :growlmad:

Xxx


----------



## emma4g63

So sorry ladies :((( still time yet tho ladies hang in there. And my heart I kno this one must be hard for u Hun but don't loose hope xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hes working away for 6 days home for 1 then the same, so I don't want to be stressing about missing ov, plus have no childcare help if get caught for appointments so just makes sense for now, Its not for long just super peed off that not caught by now, definitely never having depo again :-( xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hopefully af stays away wag xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

I know what you mean, plus depo is evil It took me a whole year for my body even got back to normal after going off it. 

Just remember Hun the pill might still cause problems I would prefer to be on nothing but I do get your reasons, that sucks he's only home 4 days a month til November?? 

Emma thanks Hun but my temps a bit too low 

I'm going to take a snippet from my journal rather than rewriting it again if that's ok. Xx


----------



## wantingagirl

This is from my journal and is how I'm feeling at the min 

Thanks Hun I'm just going to look at it in the theory of this will be the last time I ever TTC so I want it to be fun and enjoyable and not stressful and take in all aspects of it even the TTC part as I will never ever get to do this again that's a definite so it just going to go with the flow and not let it get me down :thumbup:

Thanks Hun. It's obviously been so hard cos of my loss and I was so happy and content then that happened but I can't change it and it's not like I'm ever going to TTC again after this and I have beautiful children to keep me busy too :thumbup: life goes on. I remember with Erin cos we weren't really trying I lost out on all the excitement of the whole TTC thing so I need to keep in mind it can be exciting and then yes disappointing but each month that goes back my chances become even higher. I'm sure it will happen soon. Like I say I need to enjoy every moment as I'm sure once this is all done I will moan about never being able to opk and test again :haha:

Good things come to those who wait so they say!


----------



## wantingagirl

Ha just went to the loo spotting


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Hey girls, hope this is ok... Had my private scan today... 7 weeks 4 days of pure gorgeousness! Measuring right on track, lovely strong heartbeat, she/he was wriggling about :) Happy days!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9385.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Oh wag, I'm sorry :( Any chance it could be leftover ib?


----------



## wantingagirl

Lovely squiggly jellybean <3

No chance Hun as I always get spotting a day or two before af only time I didn't was when I got my bfp x


----------



## Hoping girl 2

wantingagirl said:


> Lovely squiggly jellybean <3
> 
> No chance Hun as I always get spotting a day or two before af only time I didn't was when I got my bfp x

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Babylove100

Ah hoping! Lovely scan picture!! :happydance:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hoping, what a beautiful picture <3 Glad everything is ok xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Fab piccies hoping xxx beautiful lil bubs xx


Wag hun so sorry ur spotting and feeling like u do....hugs hunny keep strong xx

Im feelin pretty crap myself my due date was this sunday i mentioned it to oh and he jus ignored me :((((


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Wag im sorry your spotting :hugs:
Emma sending big :hugs:

I just text hubby saying don't think we caught this month and ive got the pill he sent a sad face. 
Just tested using frer and 2 ics, sure ics must automatically have evaps on them xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0002.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 15









DSC_0006.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## sportysgirl

How many dpo are you my heart?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

9 hun xxx


----------



## Babylove100

I see something on the bottom ic!

Still a few days of testing yet! How long is you LP normally??x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ive just dipped another green handle one as I thought the same, it's normally 13 though 2 cycles ago it was 11 xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Patiently waiting for the test picture!!!x


----------



## sportysgirl

My :bfp: came at 11dpo. 

I can also see something on the green one


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thank you both, if I was surely the frer would pick up something? Xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0006.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 13









DSC_0007.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Babylove100

I see lines on all your ics!!!!!!x


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I can see a line in that green one by itself, and the top one of the cluster. I had a link showing % of bfp per dpo and until 11dpo it was far less than 50% so don't lose hope just yet!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thanks ladies. Time will certainly tell all xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Fx for you!!xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

emma4g63 said:


> Fab piccies hoping xxx beautiful lil bubs xx
> 
> 
> Wag hun so sorry ur spotting and feeling like u do....hugs hunny keep strong xx
> 
> Im feelin pretty crap myself my due date was this sunday i mentioned it to oh and he jus ignored me :((((

Emma I'm so sorry your oh was so insensitive. Men are just so different in how they deal with tough things - which is all good as long as they don't hurt you in the process! If you feel like it, mention it later in as non confrontational way as possible and just explain how it hurt you, so at least he knows for next time. Perhaps he'll even open up and tell you how he's feeling about it. Hugs to you xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Cheers baby :hugs: xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks ladies ...
Hoping he shuts everything off ..he did when i lost the baby it was hard but thought he would talk about it now but seems not....

Anyway tryin not to wallow haha !!! 

Myheart them ics all showin lines hunny !!!! Cmon bfp cmoooonnnnn


----------



## wantingagirl

I hate it when men do that. He shuts off completely too and doesn't even comment when my period comes like I emailed him today and he's like totally bypassed it.he just wants to know when something happens. 

Sorry Hun I don't know why men feel like we have to deal with it all I mean we are strong but not that strong, I think my hubby needs to also remember I went to all the scan appointments by myself had the d&c by myself :nope:

My heart I see on the blue one and the top green one 

Xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks wag hun..i kno all men seem to be the same....oh used every exvuse not to stay with me for my d n c too hun he dropped me off and went..the nurses looked so sorry for me when they knew i was alone she pushed my surgery forward :(

Seems like our ohs r very similar !! Hugs hun xx


----------



## wantingagirl

emma4g63 said:


> Thanks wag hun..i kno all men seem to be the same....oh used every exvuse not to stay with me for my d n c too hun he dropped me off and went..the nurses looked so sorry for me when they knew i was alone she pushed my surgery forward :(
> 
> Seems like our ohs r very similar !! Hugs hun xx

Yeah I think it's just In their nature and they try to avoid anything sensitive and if it's not a baby right in front of them it doesn't really affect them much. I mean I think my hubby seems to forget it was quite a big deal. It's the attitude it's over now move on very black and white. I guess In a way he's right but there is a way of saying it. I stopped mentioning anniversarys of due dates to him as I never got anything off him. I think after the first loss he was so upset it was hard to pull him out he just doesn't want to go there again. It's funny tho cos I'm not allowed to talk about it so I stopped then after we dtd I went to the loo and he sed 'I thought your not suppose to get up straight away' :dohh: men meh xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Its a shame we are all so far away from each other! Xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

xxmyheartxx said:


> Its a shame we are all so far away from each other! Xxx

I know Hun! Once we all have our babies we should defo try and organise a meet up in a few years! We must stick together and not clear off like some people do on here! Where abouts in England are you? A nice meet up with a nice glass of wine is what is needed today! :haha: xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Yup I agree. Men! I have a similar rant about dh on my journal this morning. :haha: must be something in the air today!!x


----------



## Babylove100

wantingagirl said:


> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> Its a shame we are all so far away from each other! Xxx
> 
> I know Hun! Once we all have our babies we should defo try and organise a meet up in a few years! We must stick together and not clear off like some people do on here! Where abouts in England are you? A nice meet up with a nice glass of wine is what is needed today! :haha: xxxClick to expand...

Omg I would be so up for this! Can we make it a bottle tho! :rofl: I think we've all earned one!!!x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Im Shropshire hun, not to far from the Welsh border, I could happily have the bottle after how ds is behaving ha xxx


----------



## Babylove100

I'm in Essex  but I promise you I don't wear white stilettos and dance around my handbag!xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Haha that did make me chuckle baby. I certainly don't have a Welsh accent at all  xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Babylove100 said:


> Yup I agree. Men! I have a similar rant about dh on my journal this morning. :haha: must be something in the air today!!x

I didn't even know you had a journal! Oh yeah come to think of it now I think I was in it months ago then I took an angry break from bnb :dohh:


----------



## wantingagirl

Haha bet you love 'the only was is Essex' :winkwink: :haha:

Cool Myheart sounds lovely.

Oh yes could so do with a bottle shame I'm teetotal! :dohh:

I can't even have one when af arrives I find that I have lovely cycles when I dont and even one sets it off into madness I must be getting old :haha:

Another man rant how they seem to not be affected very much at all by drink again men MEH!!!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Although I do drink if I go out!!


----------



## wantingagirl

If not to make matters worse first Saturday off in a long time I work every single Saturday and my periods due tomorrow :growlmad: plus my hubby is going out straight After work so dealing with all the kids myself blah all 4 of them :haha: with no wine!!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

We don't have drink in the house unless a special occasion, im actually off out tomorrow night with some of my oldest friends, im looking forward to grown up time!
I hope the kids behave themselves tomorrow for you wag! Xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Oh dear, I always have wine in the house!! Tut tut me!!

Hope the kids behave wag and Myheart, hope you have a lovely evening!

We have a quite one planned so I'm looking forward to chilling out. Planning a BBQ just me and dh on Sunday, hopefully before the rain comes!!!x


----------



## emma4g63

Awww ladies it is a shame were all so far away !! 
Im not a big drinker tbh only if im out at parties etc... which very rarely happens these days haha ! Im like a old lady me !! 

Wag hope the kids behave xxx

Myheart enjoy ur evening out tommorow u deserve it xx 
And baby yummy bbq wish i was in essex wink wink !! 

Were out for tea tonight..work tommorow !! Boooorrrinng !!


----------



## wantingagirl

I have next 2 Saturdays off and only because I booked them off as hols I'm out next Saturday night so there's no way I'm rushing around I prob go out about 4-6 times a year so only drink when I'm out and try and. Of go overboard. It really burgers up my ovulation and cycle this is only recently I don't know why. 

Yummy BBQ and enjoy my heart and you too Emma! 

I luv wine but I luv it a bit too much when I'm drinking at home :haha:

After my night out I'm avoiding all nights out so I stay completely teetotal don't know if it's a co-incidence but that's when I got my quick bfp after not drinking for ages. I haven't had anything to drink for about 3 weeks now. 

Excuse my language but I feel like shit! Xx


----------



## emma4g63

Awww wag if af comes then enjoy ur night out the t total sounds like a plan ! Altho i dont drink at all really so thats not helped me !! Damn !! 

Iv got no opks but my urge to poas is bad
Cd16 now so hoping will ov soon...sum cycles its cd18 im getting lots of cm now and twinges..
The not seeing the pos opk may drive me nuts !!


----------



## c beary83

Babylove100 said:


> Oh dear, I always have wine in the house!! Tut tut me!!
> 
> Hope the kids behave wag and Myheart, hope you have a lovely evening!
> 
> We have a quite one planned so I'm looking forward to chilling out. Planning a BBQ just me and dh on Sunday, hopefully before the rain comes!!!x

I have wine in the house too baby love and after TTC for such a long time and yet again :bfn: I think I'll be going out tonight to buy one to go with my takeaway!

I'm testing four sticks for each pee to get rid of the dodgy ic's :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150522_190007.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## c beary83

Babylove100 said:


> Oh dear, I always have wine in the house!! Tut tut me!!
> 
> Hope the kids behave wag and Myheart, hope you have a lovely evening!
> 
> We have a quite one planned so I'm looking forward to chilling out. Planning a BBQ just me and dh on Sunday, hopefully before the rain comes!!!x




Hoping girl 2 said:


> Oh wag, I'm sorry :( Any chance it could be leftover ib?

Great news hoping! So pleased for you x


----------



## c beary83

That was meant to be a reply to the scan photo. Don't think it worked very well :wacko:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Haha don't worry, I got the idea ;) thank you!!!


----------



## Babylove100

Cbeary, how long were those pics taken? There's lines on them all, maybe they aren't evaps!?!?


----------



## Babylove100

Oh and talking of evaps, my mid streams arrived yesterday so I took one this morning for evap/control purposes. Anyway, got home 10 hours later to this! Shocking!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## c beary83

Oh gosh! That is a bad one.

I've just taken another pic now they're all dried. There is a rather convincing line on the last one but the rest :bfn:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150522_194212.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Babylove100

I can honestly see lines on them all! The bottom test is the clearest but remember all tests have different dye amounts in them!!


----------



## c beary83

I think it's just a really bad batch of evaps. I checked where they're from and it's home health which a few people have complained about


----------



## Babylove100

Ah man, I really hope they're not a bad batch!!


----------



## c beary83

I'll take some more now just to be sure:winkwink:


----------



## sportysgirl

c beary I can see lines too, I hope its the start if your :bfp:

Babylove thats a shocking evap!


----------



## c beary83

Thanks sporty. I've just checked them again in the light and they do look evappy. Too thin to be real lines and they look quite translucent. They actually look better in the pictures:shrug:


----------



## Lilllian

Loving all the tests!! Keep them coming! I see lines too Cbeary, but I am rubbish on spotting evaps!

I am supposed to partying at a friend's wedding right now but I have come up to my hotel room to get an early night - how sad am I! They've all been drinking since 12 and I had some cramps which worried me, so i gave up early! Just going to watch crap on tv and go to sleep early! :dohh: Miss my babies too :(

I would always have :wine: in the house and am missing a glass today :wacko:


----------



## c beary83

Ah. Hope you're OK Lillian xxx


----------



## c beary83

Here's my next batch of dodgy ic's at the nine minutes mark. Not much to see. I'll take another pic later to see how bad the evaps are:haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150522_200857.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## c beary83

I've never tested so much in my life:haha:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Loving your tests cbeary, fx for you,
Baby, thats a shocking evap! 
Lillian, hope your ok hun xxx


----------



## bluefish1980

I've had some dodgy tests from home health. Such a shame as they are a bargain. I guess that's why they're dodgy.

I'm a bit late in the conversation, but just home from work. I live in Suffolk. Just next door to Essex :)


----------



## Lilllian

Thanks Cbeary and Myheart, I'm totally fine and just going through the early pregnancy worries! Bloody tired too as was up at 5am with the little one.

I live in Berks, West London way, but originally from Scotland :winkwink:


----------



## sportysgirl

I live in Cornwall


----------



## emma4g63

Baby that evap looks pink wtf !!! Lol wat dpo r u ?? 


Cbeary hun i see all lines and they look really convincing !!!!
Dont usually get evaps on all 4 ...

Ope uts bfp xx


----------



## c beary83

Last post now on dodgy evaps.

All dried now and looking quite shocking:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150522_205711.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 19


----------



## c beary83

They do look more convincing on the pictures than irl


----------



## xxmyheartxx

The do look rather promising cbeary!


----------



## c beary83

We'll see what tomorrow brings but I'm not getting my hopes up.

How are you doing my heart? X


----------



## Babylove100

Errrr 1 or 2 dpo I think :wacko:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Im ok thanks hun, my tests are annoying me ha xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Loads of lines cbeary hoping it means bfp if not those tests want burning !! 

U too myheart !!

And baby yea lol wont b bfp then damn !! But that test is truly bad then....!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Feeling AF in my back. SO Im guessing she will be here right on time.


----------



## SilasLove

Hey ladies - I think I am out this month (can't be sure) started spotting on Wednesday night, and still spotting today. My last test I took was a definite BFN so I think AF was just really late this month. DH and I have been talking about TTC for one more month, instead of going to NTNP. I don't know yet. I am going to see my obgyn on Thursday and we will go from there I guess. 

Wishing the best for all of you ladies still waiting for your BFPs for this month!! Rooting for you all. :flower:


----------



## SilasLove

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Hey girls, hope this is ok... Had my private scan today... 7 weeks 4 days of pure gorgeousness! Measuring right on track, lovely strong heartbeat, she/he was wriggling about :) Happy days!

Yay, beautiful! :happydance: 



xxmyheartxx said:


> Wag im sorry your spotting :hugs:
> Emma sending big :hugs:
> 
> I just text hubby saying don't think we caught this month and ive got the pill he sent a sad face.
> Just tested using frer and 2 ics, sure ics must automatically have evaps on them xxx

Aw, hang in there! Its not over till its over. :flower:


----------



## c beary83

mommyof2peas said:


> Feeling AF in my back. SO Im guessing she will be here right on time.

So sorry mommy :hugs: your chart looked so promising too :shrug:



SilasLove said:


> Hey ladies - I think I am out this month (can't be sure) started spotting on Wednesday night, and still spotting today. My last test I took was a definite BFN so I think AF was just really late this month. DH and I have been talking about TTC for one more month, instead of going to NTNP. I don't know yet. I am going to see my obgyn on Thursday and we will go from there I guess.
> 
> Wishing the best for all of you ladies still waiting for your BFPs for this month!! Rooting for you all. :flower:

Sorry Silas. Hope she stays away and good luck for your appointment


----------



## c beary83

Clear :bfn: for me this morning :cry: onwards and upwards to the next cycle!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150523_082136.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Babylove100

Ah so sorry cbeary! Those other tests were so promising! Still keeping everything crossed for you that you get you bfp very soon! Your not out till the witch shows!!!! :dust:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

So sorry mommy and silas :hugs:
Cbeary, mine was the same today, didn't even take a photo, thou we are not out until she turns up :hugs: xxx


----------



## c beary83

Thanks my heart. I know in theory we're not out yet but feeling a bit down today. I had some really promising symptoms this month with cramping and a big temp drop.

I'll bounce back :flower:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Im the same, I was so positive that I would get bfp this cycle then symptoms went and have had lots of bfns xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Ladies so sorry to u all really was hopin to see bfps for u all !! 

Def still time yet tho ladies dont count urself just yet .xx fx to u alll 


Im cd17 feelin crampy and pretty sure iv got ewcm we dtd last night and night b4 on a shorter cycle i ov cd18 or 19 so hopin and thinkin its that and ill b ovulating soon
Altho no knowim is nuts !!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Thoughts? Dried darker too
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 23


----------



## emma4g63

Tasha hun theres a line def there....
Wen did it appear???


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Within 2-3 mins, it's pink in person too but I'm pretty sceptical as I'm only 9dpo, but I took one last night and it was stark white!


----------



## emma4g63

Those tests r using av been fab for me not one evap..!!! 

Pink and there early bfp hunny i say !!! Eeeeekkkkkkk fx hun !!!


----------



## SilasLove

Oh Tasha I suck at seeing anything on test strips but I hope its a bfp for you!


----------



## Lilllian

I see it tasha!!! Great line for 9dpo :happydance:


----------



## Babylove100

I see it too Tasha!! I got both my bfps 8-9dpo so not too early!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Tasha - I can see it too!!! How exciting! Hold and retest :) 

I sorry for all the evaps and bfn ladies :( keep strong! 

Lillian, how are you today? X


----------



## wantingagirl

i see something but I'm terrible with seeing lines! good luck hun. 

my spotting turned to full blown yucky crampy period through the night yuck! cycle 5 it is then! xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Wag I'm so sorry, lots of hugs!


----------



## Babylove100

Ah so sorry wag! :hugs: we're right here with you though!!x


----------



## emma4g63

Sorry wag hun xxx hugs from us all!!!


and tasha im soooo looking forward to seeing that line on your FRER!!! EEEKKKK

im cd18 tommorow really hoping my crampiness ( not sure if thats a real word ) lol continues and i ov tommorow or day after otherwise its friday !!! looong wait..
skipping dtd tonight as done past two and will go for tommorow lol


----------



## mommyof2peas

So mean.....
 



Attached Files:







2015-05-23 19.56.54.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Hoping girl 2

mommyof2peas said:



> So mean.....

Surely that's not an evap??? Have you dipped another one?


----------



## mommyof2peas

No, it didnt show right away. so Im pretty sure it is an evap. AF due tomorrow so it would be so much darker if it were real


----------



## Hoping girl 2

That is shocking :( this has been a bad cycle for evaps in the group, sorry ladies!!


----------



## Lilllian

Thanks Hoping :flower:, I'm fine thanks, just freak out at every cramp and anytime I get cm, and exhausted all the time (not complaining though), but I'm good thanks, how are you?

Sorry about all the possible evaps, but hoping they are just teasing out a BFP!! :thumbup:


----------



## c beary83

mommyof2peas said:


> So mean.....

That is shocking! Are you sure it's not just a late :bfp:? It even has a touch of pink at the edges


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Lilllian said:


> Thanks Hoping :flower:, I'm fine thanks, just freak out at every cramp and anytime I get cm, and exhausted all the time (not complaining though), but I'm good thanks, how are you?
> 
> Sorry about all the possible evaps, but hoping they are just teasing out a BFP!! :thumbup:

I'm glad you're well. I'm not too bad thanks, freaking out every time my sickness stops. Lol, what are we like???? Hope we can both relax soon :) x


----------



## emma4g63

Mommy if thats an evap its terrible ! It has been a bad cycle for them for lots of u ladies :((

Fx xxx


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## sportysgirl

Nice line Tasha! X


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Yay! Lovely line, Tasha, congrats again :)


----------



## littlemiss84

Congrats tasha :happydance:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations hun xxx


----------



## sportysgirl

My heart have you tested today?


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats Tasha!!


----------



## Babylove100

Yay congrats Tasha!! Lovely line! :happydance:


----------



## emma4g63

Congrats tasha xxxx


----------



## emma4g63

So ladies sad day for me today...its my due date from my mmc...
Couldnt sleep last night and feeling low today...

Oh hasnt mentioned it so im not goin too ...weve been bowling with dd and pizza hut so tryin be busy !!

Felt like everyone i saw today was pregnant like ready to pop :(( made me really sad but need to carry on...
Hoping ill ov today or tommorow...


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I'm sorry Emma, due dates are so hard. Sending a little prayer up to your angel xxx


----------



## sportysgirl

Oh Emma, thinking of you, will also say a prayer. Due dates are hard, I find all I see is pregnant women or little babies too. xx


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks ma ladies i know u all kno how im feeling so openin up on here is a saving grace for me xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Congrats Tasha!



AFM: No AF yet, but Im sure she is coming. My mood was all over the place I ended up losing it on the family and making the kids clean their room while I sobbed about the house always being a mess. I was quite the picture scrubbing the kitchen floor on my hands and knees lol Hubby said enough after that since I had just gotten cortisone shots in both knees a couple days ago. lol


----------



## Babylove100

Ah Emma, thinking of you today and sending you big hugs! :hugs: xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sending you big :hugs: Emma xxx


----------



## Lilllian

Sorry you are feeling so down today Emma :hugs: Men can be so insensitive and just bury their heads in the sand - mine does too :growlmad:


----------



## Lilllian

Yay Tasha :yipee:


----------



## emma4g63

My midsteams have come off ebay yesterday and one step wide stripes ...
No idea when to start testing tho as not sure iv its ov day today or in anothet 5 lol..
Had slight pain today on and off..mild ov pain i think !!:
Might just start next sunday ...haha !!


----------



## Babylove100

I'm so gonna start testing soon!! Cd23 today so it'd be rude not! :wacko:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Looking forward to looking at tests ladies!!! 
Feeling rather blah today, so gutted that we didn't get pregnant. I got soooo drunk last night and smoked even though I quit a long til ago :-( Test was bfn today, Keep saying that its not long until November/December xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

mommyof2peas said:


> Congrats Tasha!
> 
> 
> 
> AFM: No AF yet, but Im sure she is coming. My mood was all over the place I ended up losing it on the family and making the kids clean their room while I sobbed about the house always being a mess. I was quite the picture scrubbing the kitchen floor on my hands and knees lol Hubby said enough after that since I had just gotten cortisone shots in both knees a couple days ago. lol


:hugs: my lovely xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Babylove cnt wait too see tests !! 


Myheart hun hugs....def a hard cycle for u hun and ur right nov isnt that far really..ope ur gojn to hang around !! Xxx

Mommy hugs hun xx


Altho myheart after 9 cycles of trying at 10-11dpo i took an ic friday and was bfn..i too then went out sat night got sooooo drunk and also smoked even tho i too quit years ago ...sunday fort just do an ic but fort wud b bfn so didnt go back to look b4 10 min went later was a pink line.then took frer bfp !! I wass so nervoua but dd was fine xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well ladies, I left cuz I was taking a break, and last minute, decided not to take a break after all. I had an insemination done Thursday night and a positive OPK Friday morning. The only thing that didn't happen is that I didn't feel my regular O pains at all, that I have been feeling every cycle for the last 7 years.

Still hopeful though. 2dpo today.

If nothing happens this cycle, I'm going to ask to see the specialist and have an hsg done to make sure my tubes are still open after my tubal reversal, and that my hormones are fine...and that I'm even ovulating. Been reading a lot lately that says you can get positive OPKs, feel O pain, but still not ovulate. Since I'm still breastfeeding, this is a possibility


----------



## emma4g63

Hi brandi.nice to see u back hun.
Yea its true u can gt pos opk and ov pain and not actually ov altho i didnt get ov pain last cycle and i was certain i hadnt but i must of as had a chemical ...but i did have bad tonsiltus so my body was doped up on all sorts !! 


Fx hum xx wen will u begin testsing xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

June 1 is my presumed testing date, and AF is due June 3.

My cycle lengths have stayed the same, 29 days, but ovulation has been anywhere between CD17 and CD20 since February. My positive OPK happened on CD17, so maybe I ovulated in my sleep and didn't feel it?

I have also struggled in the past to get pregnant within a year of giving birth. I had two losses when my daughter was 6 months and 9 months, before getting my keeper at 12 months. She was formula fed though...I also hadn't had two surgeries on my tubes within two years, and a uterine surgery, and had hands shoved into my uterus to save a baby's life yet...so just many many factors that make me wonder if I even AM ovulating.

Although, I do suspect I had a chemical in April, as my 8dpo were very faintly positive, but still got AF at 9dpo (CD29)


----------



## cnswilliams

mommyof2peas said:


> Congrats Tasha!
> 
> 
> 
> AFM: No AF yet, but Im sure she is coming. My mood was all over the place I ended up losing it on the family and making the kids clean their room while I sobbed about the house always being a mess. I was quite the picture scrubbing the kitchen floor on my hands and knees lol Hubby said enough after that since I had just gotten cortisone shots in both knees a couple days ago. lol

I see the AF temp dive too :( sorry momma! I was so excited for you thinking this was it too!


----------



## mommyof2peas

It's ok. Just wish she would show now


----------



## dancingnurse2

I am right with you mommyof2peas! I am cycle day 31 and hoping to start soon. Could clomid increase cycle length?


----------



## mommyof2peas

It can and does &#55357;&#56832; this was a non-medicated cycle for me though, so back to the clomid this month. Still no af. I'm sure she will come tonight with all cramps. I hate that she is late though....even if just by one day. If my temp haven't bottomed out I might still be hopeful


----------



## SilasLove

Well ladies after a 45 day cycle the :witch: finally showed. I'm relieved really.


----------



## emma4g63

Aww silas i bet u r hun onto the next cycle xx

I woke up with what im pretty sure iv ov pain ..so counting 1 dpo from tommorow ..so pretty sure ill be testing from next monday haha !!


----------



## bluefish1980

:witch: arrived right on time. On to cycle 32! Geez. I'm getting bored of this now. I just want my rainbow! Is that really asking too much???


----------



## littlemiss84

So sorry bluefish, I really hope you get your rainbow soon :hugs:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sorry silas :hugs:
Good luck Emma, looking forward to seeing your tests! 
Sorry bluefish :hugs:


----------



## Babylove100

Sorry Silas and Bluefish! Fx for you both for the next cycle!!

Emma! Yay for O! Good luck!!!x


----------



## SilasLove

Sorry bluefish :hugs: 

Thanks ladies - ill be testing June 30 if AF is a no show by then.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Can anyone see this? I think I have dodgy eyes still lol xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0034.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Sorry ladies, hoping next cycle is your cycle!

Myheart - can definitely see a shadow, do you still have your wee so you can dip another test?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

No I chucked it because I didn't think I would see anything :dohh: and I never chuck it unless ive dipped about 4 tests, af is due tomorrow, so realistically its probably a dodgy test xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Sorry bluefish hugs xx

Thanks ladies xxx i cnt wait poas lol...no opks as done me in 

Myheart i see it !! Wen u dippin again xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Im running low on tests ha, I will try and hold out until tomorrow if I can, I could make out something very quick after I dipped but im not sure whether I like these tests xxx


----------



## sportysgirl

Something is catching my eye my heart! Try fmu tommorow? X


----------



## Babylove100

Myheart! I totally see that!! Now, stop being silly about waiting till tomorrow to test again!!! :rofl: :winkwink:


----------



## wantingagirl

emma you should have messaged me yesterday. I thought it was today so I was going to whatsapp you :cry: doing it now hun. I know how you feel you always know where I am. My due date is 16th august coming in quick :( we will get our rainbows soon I know it. Im on a loss group on here if you want to come over they are all so lovely. I was going to say we have a fb group too but you don't have that do you? you should get it. 

lots of love and hugs 

xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Tasha congrats hun! Heres to a sticky bean! 

I hope its not weird asking do you follow a dtd pattern? not drinking change in diet? pressed or anything, stop drinking etc?

I always worry we dtd too many times am and thats our problem 

xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

:haha: baby you made me laugh, I know that I have literally no will power in me to last until tomorrow, I will probably re test if I can hold long enough xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

my heart I'm terrible at seeing these! i hope this is it for you tho! xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Retest! Retest! Retest!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Ive changed the title of the thread are we all just sticking to this one?

are we all sticking around even when we do get pregnant and was thinking we could set a new thread once everyone is upgraded :haha: I don't know about you all but I would like to keep in contact long term even as our rainbows/babies are growing up. lovely group we have here xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Im leaning towards dodgy test wag! Thanks for looking though hun! Im definitely staying around, im cheering you all on for bfps!!! Love the new name  xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Yup your all stuck with me too I'm afraid!! :haha: x


----------



## SilasLove

I see something I think myheart!

Cant wait to see more.


----------



## wantingagirl

Yay me too! I hope we all do even long after our bfp! 

I'm in a fb group that started on bnb 2 years later still going strong! :) 

Will be so,lovely to stay in contact long term. I've friends on here I've known for last 5 years hate if when people just go xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Good idea wag, it's a lovely group and it's nice to cheer everyone on and then get to hear their updates!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Morning girls. Still waiting on AF she is a day late. But when I checked my cervix I had a bit of pink CM, So she IS coming, YAY! Im guessing I did indeed O on CD 15 like I thought not 14 like FF said. That would mean she is right on time.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

wantingagirl said:


> Tasha congrats hun! Heres to a sticky bean!
> 
> I hope its not weird asking do you follow a dtd pattern? not drinking change in diet? pressed or anything, stop drinking etc?
> 
> I always worry we dtd too many times am and thats our problem
> 
> xxx



We Dtd cd 8,9,10,11,12 and cd 16 (ov day)
I don't drink or smoke. Xx


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Just checked my March cycle (which ended in miscarriage) we dtd cd 9,10,11 & 12


----------



## Babylove100

My heart, have you tested again yet??x


----------



## emma4g63

Sorry af is comin mommy xxx


Wag hun jus wats apped u back hunny ....thanks for thinking of me :)) 

So happy were all stickin together...

Xxxx and yes myheart were are ur tests lol !!


----------



## sportysgirl

Great idea about sticking together!

Any tests my heart?


----------



## emma4g63

Im almost certain 2day was ov day as pain n pressure not so much ewcm but iv had it couple days now..we dtd last night and will again tonight..been tsking baby asprin for around 5 days now first cycle xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

No more tests :-( feels like af is on her merry way :-( xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Awwww hun noooooo !!! Feels like tho as i felt that way last bfp with my mmc and dd.....but never came !! Xx


----------



## Babylove100

Morning ladies! How's everyone doing today? I'm finally 5/6 dpo so getting there! Will dip a test tonight and let the testing commence!! Wahoo!! :happydance:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Nooooo myheart! Are you sure? Could it be implantation yore feeling? I know with my second and third pregnancy I felt as if Af was coming. 

Woo hoo, Babylove! Let's see that bfp soon!!!


----------



## Babylove100

Myheart, have you tested today??xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I wanna see more BFPs in here!

AFM, I'm 4dpo, testing June 1, and have a funny feeling in my uterine area. Gassy this morning, and have a big craving for popcorn with ketchup and salt and vinegar seasoning and poutine. I also feel a bit more horny, which was a BIG thing in my first tri with my last baby. I couldn't "help myself" enough!

Still, I'm worried because I've read on here and Google that masturbating in the TWW can actually prevent the egg from implanting, or eject an egg trying to implant, causing a chemical pregnancy. Not sure how true it is though.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I'd never heard that Brandi, but if this was true they'd also advise against sex and orgasming during the 2www so I'd say... Enjoy yourself ;)


----------



## Babylove100

Yep I agree with Hoping! Have fun! :winkwink:


----------



## Babylove100

Well here we go!! I bought some frers on my way into work, as you do, and though it'd be rude not to pee on one! I swear I see something! Thoughts or any tweaker (I'm so rubbish at tweaking!!)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## maybe8

HI...been stalking this thread (much more active than the one I'm on)

Babylove....there is a second line no tweaking needed!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Not sure I see anything, babylove
 



Attached Files:







black.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 5









neg.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Babylove, can't decide! Sometimes I think I see a shadow and sometimes not - but looking at the photos on my phone is rubbish! I can never see anything unless it's obvious. When are you retesting?


----------



## Babylove100

I'm the same! Although I'm sure it's too early and it's just good old line eye!! Will test again with a ic tonight.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Af has arrived :-( :-( :-( xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Yay for testing baby :happydance:


----------



## emma4g63

Big big hugs myheart !!! X
Yeyyyy testing baby love im on my phone too so cnt see much ....cnt wait to see more xx


----------



## Babylove100

Ah so sorry Myheart :hugs: that's pants :cry: xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Big hugs my heart x


----------



## SilasLove

Sorry myheart :(

I dont see anything baby - but I really do suck at seeing faint lines ...I have not trained my eye enough yet ;)


----------



## SilasLove

Hoping ...8 weeks already!! I feel like it was just yesterday you got your bfp. Of course every pregnancy seems to go by fast when you arent the one who is pregnant.


----------



## Babylove100

I'm pretty sure it's only line eye Silas! I'm only 6dpo :wacko:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Big hugs to you, myheart!!

Silas - I know. It's both going really quickly and really slowly, time is all warped up :)


----------



## SilasLove

But that's good, because you can say it went both ways and that you really got to enjoy your pregnancy (hopefully). 

You never realize how much you miss it until its gone.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I want it to get to the point where I can feel the baby moving and then I'd gladly stay pregnant forever ;)


----------



## Lilllian

So sorry Myheart :hugs:


----------



## emma4g63

Any ics baby xx


----------



## Babylove100

Yup! Here they are!! I don't want to get my hopes up and this is tmi but I have floaty things in my pee again!! The only other times this has happened is with both my bfps! Let's hope it's a sign and not just a new thing my body does in the tww!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## emma4g63

Omg baby i too always ger that too on bfps i thought i was nuts!!!


----------



## Babylove100

Phew glad I'm not only one! :haha:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Me too! It's icky, but I THINK it's the extra cm that dries up and then the wee 'dislodges' fh


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Sorry, sent too quickly. It dislodges the bits and those are the floating bits. Disgusting but it's the only explanation I can think of!


----------



## emma4g63

Lol hoping good thinking !! 

Haha


----------



## emma4g63

My new wide strip ics av come !! Yeyyy....
I got 25 wide ones ....ok 24 now now as all this excitement made me poas !!! Lol im 1dpo...haha.

4 10 mui cheapies casette ones...

1 x frer

2 x clearblue digis


----------



## Babylove100

Yay Emma!! Welcome to the poas party!! :haha: I've been known to test even before ovulation! :rofl: well it passes the time! 

Oh Hoping, glad you've had it to! Fx this is a good sign for me! Roll on the next few days! I'll be 7dpo tomorrow so at least I can properly start sqiuinting then!! :happydance:


----------



## emma4g63

Oooo yes 7dpo is the day baby !! Cnt wait for the morning ..im holdin out now until sunday then ill b 6 dpo xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

How exciting baby! We'll be right here squinting with you :)


----------



## Babylove100

Thank you! And even if I don't get my bfp I'm having a great time!! :happydance:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I've been stalking for a while. May I join in please? Xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Welcome, teeny!


----------



## Babylove100

Hey Teeny! :hi: Welcome! This thread has such a lovely group of ladies on it, your in good hands!!!x


----------



## sportysgirl

Hi Teeny welcome


----------



## emma4g63

Hey teeny welcome !! Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Thanks ladies. I am currently CD20 and will test as soon as the HPTs arrive! Not sure if or when I ovulated as my OPKs have just been bouncing around, getting darker, lighter, darker etc. Very frustrating indeed. I do usually check CP but it has been high all cycle. It hasn't lowered once, so that's messed me up knowing where I am! I had brown spotting and brown tinged mucus a few days ago so perhaps that was ovulation but much later than when I noticed my cervix was super soft. Hence the testing this week. 
I am starting to temp but only started 6 days ago when my thermometer arrived so again, no useful info from that. 
If this cycle is a bust at least I have Clomid to start next cycle as I have PCOS. It would be nice to get a natural BFP but I think it's unlikely. 
We have BD a lot so if there was an egg we gave it a good shot. 

I look forward to getting to know you and I will try and stay more active than just a stalker as I do in other threads. 
Good luck to all those testing soon. Xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

:hi: teeny, sending lots of luck! Xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Looking forward to gettin to kno u too hun..this thread moves fast lol so when im working i miss loads :( !! 
Trying keep on as much as i can as lots of ppl testing at mo....

Look forward to seeing ur tests x


----------



## SilasLove

Hey Teeny :wave:

I need to get a second job to support a POAS addiction. I have a mild one, but only due to how expensive tests can be. I would try some IC's but my DH says no because "you get what you pay for" :dohh: He doesn't understand my obsession just yet.


----------



## bluefish1980

I'll be sticking around ladies, but won't be TTC this cycle as DH is away when Im due to ovulate - absolutely gutted. I feel like time is slipping away....

Good to see you teeny - I seem to recall you from a previous thread.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry myheart

Welcome teeny!!

4dpo today and cramping, bloated and gassy, craving popcorn with ketchup and salt and vinegar dressing, and poutine, and super emotional today.


----------



## SilasLove

Sounds promising Brandi - GL x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I have been a member for 5 years and I started being active again about 9 months ago. I have joined endless TTC threads as we have now been TTC for 12 months. I also had a MMC 8 weeks ago so perhaps that's where you've seen me Bluefish. 
This TWW is torture this month. I really really want to be pregnant so I think I've convinced myself I am! All the months I did this I always got BFN. The month with zero symptoms and hope I got a BFP. 

I always test first with ICs. Only if I see a line will I do a FRER. I'd be bankrupt if I didn't use ICs! I have a serious POAS addiction! Xx


----------



## emma4g63

Brandi ur symptons sound really promising x

Teeny so sorry about ur mmc hun fx this is ur rainbow xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Ladies, sorry for the pity post and because it's not ttc, but I've just posted this on one of my fb groups and someone wasn't very nice commenting on it so I thought I'd come and rant here because a) I knew you'd understand and b)I can trust you to tell me if I'm being irrational/hormonal about this...

Im struggling today. Had my first midwife appt yesterday and she was lovely. Explained how worried I was after my two losses and because I'd been feeling really sick and now only a bit queasy and she sympathised, saying she'd had a mc too and asked me if I was having a private scan. Told her I'd had one and everything looked perfect so it had made me breathe a bit easier as I knew risk went down slightly after seeing a heartbeat. She then said that it was good, but to not be too happy as 'the scan only shows that the baby is alive at that point in time and can't guarantee what will happen in the next few weeks, for all I knew the baby could have already died that evening and I wouldn't necessarily know'. 

Now don't get me wrong, I know all of this, I know scans aren't guarantees but I thought this was a bit insensitive. And now I'm really worried again, which I'm sure is not what she set out to do. I dreamt last night I was bleeding :( I really hope it was as a result of what the mw told me and not by subconscious telling something is wrong :( 

Feeling sad and anxious...


----------



## Babylove100

Errrr no!! Not at all!!! They are all very legitimate worries!! I'm worried about those things and I haven't even got my bfp yet so I can only imagine what it's actually really like!! Sending you big hugs and very sorry someone was insensitive! People are cruel for the sake of it sometimes!!!xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I do feel that was unnecessary to say that. I too would have been upset. We know what could happen but surely a MW should be supportive. I think that by asking if you had a scan to ease your worries was helping you and making you more hopeful, but in the same breath she took that hope away by saying what she said. :-( 
I know that if I fall pregnant I will worry so much more now, and hearing a professional say those things to me would make me worse. 
You did see your baby and a heartbeat and I hope and pray it all works out. There is no reason why it shouldn't this time. 
I think it was insensitive of her. Try to stay positive. Xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Thank you ladies, I knew I could turn to you for support xxxx


----------



## sportysgirl

Hoping, it's only natural to feel that way. The midwife could have been a bit more sensitive especially as she has had a previous loss she should know how it feels. It's rubbish after a loss it steals the excitement and happiness perhaps a little or maye a lot. We are here so rant whenever you need. 
Big hugs to you xxxx


----------



## Babylove100

Just took this with smu and I swear I can see something!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Babylove100 said:
 

> Just took this with smu and I swear I can see something!

I see a line, does it have colour Babylove? x FX'd this is the start of your BFP. Xx


----------



## Babylove100

Sort of! It was showing within about a min. I dipped another one to be sure in case it was a dud test and there's a super faint line on that too! Hoping my other brand ics arrive today as I used those before and were better than these ones. Exciting!X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## sportysgirl

I see it!


----------



## Babylove100

Gosh I really hope this is the start of something and not dodgy tests!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I can see it baby!!!! Ooh how exciting!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

How many DPO are you honey? I am so excited for you! 

I need to come back to reality. I am waiting on HPTs to arrive, probably tomorrow. I have already convinced myself I will see something and will obviously be heartbroken when there is nothing there. I must remember that all the months I have thought I was, I wasn't! Someone give me a reality check please! Xx


----------



## Babylove100

I'm 7dpo today. Which if it's real would explain it being so faint! 

I'm right there with you teeny, I always expect a blaring line to suddenly just appear! Even if I'm dipping in the same pee with a multiple tests :haha: xx


----------



## littlemiss84

Babylove - I see a line fx'd 


Hoping - Sorry you got such an insensitive midwife. I remember reading that the chances of miscarriage after seeing a heartbeat is something like 5%, so the odds are in your favour. Its completely normal to feel the way you do after previous loses and your midwife should have tried to ease your worries.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Have you got a FRER Babylove? If I have ever seen a faint line in an IC I bust the big guns out! Lol xx


----------



## Babylove100

Nope! I weak and managed to use up 3 yesterday and one with fmu so I'm all out! Oops! :wacko:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I see it too, Babylove!


----------



## emma4g63

Hoping huga hun..the midwife shouldnt of sd wat she did as its going to worry u but i too have heard once u see a hb it drops significantly hunny so dont worry.. 
Big hugs x bubs will be fine xxx

And baby saw them on ur thread but looks soooo promising !


----------



## Babylove100

So I tested again but a pretty obvious bfn. Anyway I kept my smu so dipped another ic in that and there's a shadow line again. Any thoughts ladies?x


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Could your wee have been diluted with this last test?


----------



## Babylove100

Yeah it was a lot lighter than my smu, smu was super concentrated. Argh I have having to be patient! :haha:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

There we go! Nothing to worry about ;) either wait til tomorrow fmu or so a four hour hold with no liquid and test again :) (I know what I'd do lol)


----------



## Babylove100

Oh of course I'll be testing again later! :haha: and I've almost bankrupt myself by buying 4 boxes of frers and 4 boxes of superdrug tests (both twin packs of course) :rofl: thank god it's payday on Friday! Still Boots are doing buy 1 get 1 free on the frers and the sd were 2 for £8 so it was rude not to!!


----------



## emma4g63

Def must of been dilted smu is norm the best xx

Cnt wait see more hun !!:


----------



## c beary83

Hi girls. The evil witch arrived today so onto the next cycle. Think we're away the weekend of ovulation so it might be a bit tricky.:wacko:


----------



## c beary83

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Ladies, sorry for the pity post and because it's not ttc, but I've just posted this on one of my fb groups and someone wasn't very nice commenting on it so I thought I'd come and rant here because a) I knew you'd understand and b)I can trust you to tell me if I'm being irrational/hormonal about this...
> 
> Im struggling today. Had my first midwife appt yesterday and she was lovely. Explained how worried I was after my two losses and because I'd been feeling really sick and now only a bit queasy and she sympathised, saying she'd had a mc too and asked me if I was having a private scan. Told her I'd had one and everything looked perfect so it had made me breathe a bit easier as I knew risk went down slightly after seeing a heartbeat. She then said that it was good, but to not be too happy as 'the scan only shows that the baby is alive at that point in time and can't guarantee what will happen in the next few weeks, for all I knew the baby could have already died that evening and I wouldn't necessarily know'.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, I know all of this, I know scans aren't guarantees but I thought this was a bit insensitive. And now I'm really worried again, which I'm sure is not what she set out to do. I dreamt last night I was bleeding :( I really hope it was as a result of what the mw told me and not by subconscious telling something is wrong :(
> 
> Feeling sad and anxious...

That is very insensitive hoping. What a nasty midwife - can you change? I think she should be reported for saying that.:growlmad:



Babylove100 said:


> Just took this with smu and I swear I can see something!

I see it!!! How it is the start of your :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Bargain!!!! I'm impressed at your self control of not buying more!!

Can't wait to see them :)


----------



## emma4g63

Omg no line on my 2dpo test haha [email protected]



Passing the days away with 1 ic a day lol im nuts


----------



## Babylove100

Haha excellent work Emma!! Fx for your sticky bfp!!x


----------



## littlemiss84

Sorry AF got you c beary


Love it emma! I've managed to get to 5dpo without testing, dont think I can hold out much longer!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I'm so sorry Cbeary :( xxxx hugs to you xxxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hoping, what a horrible insensitive thing to say :hugs: 
Baby, I see lines, good luck hun!
Emma, lol what are you like, fx for you hun
Cbeary :hugs: im sorry af arrived xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Cbeary - sorry af arrived :hugs: x


----------



## emma4g63

Littlemiss uv done well look forward to seein ur bfp xx


----------



## wantingagirl

:hi: everyone 

Emma what you like :haha: since you agreed to step away from the tests your worse :rofl: luv it! That's why we are crazy testers! 

Cbeary so sorry :hugs: hopefully you can squeeze I'm som dtd. Why can't you being away is the best time? 

My heart sorry Hun I'm so gutted for you :hugs:

Sorry to anyone else who the bitch got I missed. 

Fingers crossed Emma, babylove and everyone else In 2ww! 

I'm temping. I won't get my sticks In time for the monitor I'm thinking maybe going back to the old monitor and selling the new one I didn't miss any peak days on old one :shrug: what you think? And now when I reset it will miss the first months peak like usual :dohh: just opks this month or use the digital opk one that shows highs and peaks? Think they are 30 quid :wacko:

After this Saturday I'm avoiding going out at all as don't drink at home hubby is stopping and want to give it my best shot. Also no caffeine drinks since Monday stinker of a headache but worth getting off it again :thumbup:

Sorry not been around much working til midnight tues, last night and tonight and have 4 kids! 

Xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Well the dual clearblue opk is only 23.99 reduced from 28 in boots so will get that tomorrow :thumbup:

See if my conception vitamins are much more in boots than online as running out and need to get more Maca and preseed but at least preseed will last 3 months and when I get box of fertility sticks again they usually last 2 months. Fx hubby stopping drinking does the trick cycle 5 I'm bored!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

So my ICs didn't turn up this morning. :shrug:
I was so sure that this was our month I went and bought a sainsburys HPT. I am gutted to say that it was a :bfn:
Not even an evap to stare at! :cry: I'm not sure how many DPO I am as I didn't start temping until CD14, and due to my PCOS OPKs rarely work well. I just thought this was it. :nope: xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I'm sorry teeny :( But sainsburys aren't as sensitive so perhaps you're still a bit early? Especially if you're not sure how many dpo you are. Fx that second line appears soon!


----------



## Babylove100

I think I've got some squinters!! Pls tell me you can see what I see!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry, babylove, I don't see anything.

6dpo and people say they see a line?
 



Attached Files:







11304361_483627585126626_1128647397_n.jpg
File size: 64 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Baby - I can perhaps see something on the top one? I'm sure they're there if you've seen them, it's probably just the photos not being great. Take some more! 

Brandi - definitely a line there! Can't tell if it's link or not though, how does it look in person?


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks wag lol i think i am worst not using opks as made my nuts lol
3 days of ics and no evaps so these wide one are ok so far...

Baby def lines and brandi that looka clear as day and pink to me xx


----------



## Babylove100

Brandi I can def see that!! Test again!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I have no more tests in my house until I get paid again, probably Monday. I'm hesitant to trust it because I'm only 6dpo and I've had a nasty false positive on this test in December. The one I took today was from a different batch.


----------



## Babylove100

More tests! Much easier to see irl! I'm so freaking out.....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I see those!


----------



## littlemiss84

Babylove I see lines on all your tests. Hope this is it for you, fx'd


----------



## emma4g63

Def there baby x cnt wait for the morning

Brandi fx hun x


----------



## Babylove100

Thanks ladies! I am so nervous about testing tomorrow! Eeek!x


----------



## SilasLove

Brandi - definitely see a line GL x

sorry cbeary :hugs:

Teeny - I hope you still get your BFP. GL x

AFM; AF has left now, so just waiting to ovulate.


----------



## emma4g63

Ladies how do u get through a low feelin..cnt seem to shift it..oh asked to dtd last night i sd no he sd well wat about ovulation incase we miss it .i freaked out :(( i told him i dont care iv had enough thinkin about it...trying for it..feelin so much loss and pain...
I was ranting for ages about i give up no point trying ....
:(( trying to hide my fears really i think of not ever gettin pregnant again ....
Sorry for pitty post..
Needed to let it out...

And breathe


----------



## SilasLove

:hugs: Emma 

I personally just have to let them pass. I think its just normal. There is so much disappointment in TTC, so I think we should just get our chance to feel down. Its okay to feel like giving up, but I bet you in a couple days you will be as eager as ever to POAS and pray that you have gotten your blessing. It will happen again, and we just have to remember that.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

emma4g63 said:


> Ladies how do u get through a low feelin..cnt seem to shift it..oh asked to dtd last night i sd no he sd well wat about ovulation incase we miss it .i freaked out :(( i told him i dont care iv had enough thinkin about it...trying for it..feelin so much loss and pain...
> I was ranting for ages about i give up no point trying ....
> :(( trying to hide my fears really i think of not ever gettin pregnant again ....
> Sorry for pitty post..
> Needed to let it out...
> 
> And breathe

:hugs: its crap isn't it? I have being feeling really low since af started but like silas said I think its normal, though its hard, im here if you want to pm me xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So I just went back on former posts and found one I made at 4dpo. I went on to get a BFP at 10dpo with that pregnancy.



> Holy friggin crap! I am STARVING today! I feel like I haven't been able to eat enough today...I usually will stop eating after 6, and not eat more than twice a day, but today I've had two bowls of cereal, a bagel with cream cheese, three cheesestrings, a turkey hummus wrap, a few bites of candy, and a large plate of spaghetti. I JUST had the wrap 10 minutes ago and my stomach is already begging for more food!
> 
> 4dpo and so far, I've been gassy, bloated, crampy, exhausted, and yesterday started the hunger. Today, I felt even more exhausted, and had some nausea too and felt some twinges on my right side.

6dpo and I've been gassy, bloated, crampy, exhausted, today I've been STARVING and pinching pain on the left, plus a possible :bfp:, irritable, bitchy, and emotional, craving popcorn with ketchupand salt and vinegar seasoning and poutine (OMG I WANT POUTINE!!!) cervix is medium and firm, and I have stringy white CM. I had NO CM yesterday. Can't wait til Monday to confirm!


----------



## emma4g63

Thanku ladies ..i kno it jus as to pass i jus feel like it never will :( i kno u all kno how i feel so its easy to say it here.
Ttc is draining me and do feel down alot of the time ..espec with af ..will see wat happens this cycle xx 

Hugs all xx


----------



## Lilllian

Emma, :hugs: The amount of times I have shouted and ranted at my husband these past 6 months! I just felt like I was trying to persuade him all the time to dtd at ovulation and like it was me being ott about trying for another. He just didn't get how it felt for me and had no idea about timings of ovulation or anything. It was until our SIL announced pregnancy that he showed any emotion. It was kind of a relief for me that it wasn't just me feeling shit about it. Men just hide their feelings more, but it is frustrating! 

You rant away here as much as you like, we will all listen :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

emma4g63 said:


> Ladies how do u get through a low feelin..cnt seem to shift it..oh asked to dtd last night i sd no he sd well wat about ovulation incase we miss it .i freaked out :(( i told him i dont care iv had enough thinkin about it...trying for it..feelin so much loss and pain...
> I was ranting for ages about i give up no point trying ....
> :(( trying to hide my fears really i think of not ever gettin pregnant again ....
> Sorry for pitty post..
> Needed to let it out...
> 
> And breathe

The amount of times this past year I have just wanted to give up TTC is untrue. Month after month of BFN after getting my hopes up has driven me insane. I am feeling really low at the moment after my negative yesterday and it is around AF time I always contemplate whether it is worth trying anymore. 
I hate thinking every time we DTD 'could this be the time' :nope:
Sex isn't fun ( in my head) anymore and sometimes it feels like we have to do it incase it is the time we can make a baby. 
TTC is such a rough road and I have to tell myself that when it finally happens I will forget all of this. It took 18 months, an operation and Clomid for DS2 and I forget all of that when I look at his previous face. 

Be kind to yourself. I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## Babylove100

Oh yes! I know this feeling all to well too! Keep smiling Hun! We're all here with you. :hugs: xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Woke up to nausea and $400 in my bank account. Gonna save FMU and go buy some dollar store tests


----------



## Babylove100

Yay! Good luck Brandi!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

The world is conspiring against me! I hoped my ICs would be delivered yesterday and they weren't and today they haven't come either! 
I am like a crazy woman.... Does the postman not know I have a POAS addiction! Lol xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck brandi!
Teeny, I hate waiting for tests to be delivered! Hopefully they will arrive tomorrow! xxx


----------



## cnswilliams

.


----------



## Tai86

LADIES!!!! I NEED HELP...I WANT TO KNOW WHAT U GUYS THINK MY PROBABILTY OF BEING PREGGERS IS....... ok i have 25 day avg cycle lengths. i started the 17th ended 23rd had sex early morning on 25th(between1am-3am) i think i ovulated the 26th can i be pregnant?if not all quizes ive took online says my ovulation day was either27th or 28th...the 26th i got pinchy feelings on right side btw so thats y i think i did ovulate then....


----------



## BrandiCanucks

:bfn: this morning
 



Attached Files:







11117861_483933531762698_37730599_n.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Oh no, Brandi! Are those tests as sensitive? No way it's showing nothing after yesterday's line


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That's why I don't trust yesterday's line.

These tests gave me a super faint bfp in April at 8dpo within the time limit, another at 9dpo, but I ended up seeing the witch the same day (9dpo, CD29). I suspect I had a chemical in April.

This was that test in April. Test on the left was FMU and test on the right was SMU. SMU had the line
 



Attached Files:







bb.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 9









bb2.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Hoping girl 2

:( that sucks Brandi. I'm so sorry for the bfn this morning but perhaps tomorrow the second line will appear xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Oh no brandi i was sure bfp xxx loads of time yet xx

Im 4dpo and draggin like mad..went to boots got bogof on the frers so got 4 tests so 5 all together so cheered me up slightly lol !!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, I just did another one with SMU and got a second line within 4 minutes. It's super super faint but it's definitely there! Hoping for darker lines in the next few days. First is original, second is enhanced.
 



Attached Files:







maybe2.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 19









11377370_10206652546897203_3008730116142780231_n.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I can see that one!


----------



## Babylove100

I see that too Brandi!!!


----------



## Babylove100

Here's my superdrug test from tonight...same test just different pics.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I see it brandi, good luck hun!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Baby, I can see it far easier than this mornings tests xxx


----------



## Babylove100

I know, me too. Weird how I always test better in the evenings. Anyway I've decided unless I get an obvious squinter tomorrow I'm putting them down to evaps! For my sanity if nothing else!!xx


----------



## emma4g63

Brandi looks bfp hun xx fx 


Baby oping u get darker lines tmz xxx hun looks promising iv never seen evap pink on sd xx


Ill b 5dpo tommorow ! Testing soon feel crampy tho


----------



## sportysgirl

Brandi I can see that. My smu was always stronger.

Baby you know I can see your line!


----------



## SilasLove

I see lines Brandi & Baby!

Hoping you two get your definite BFPs soon xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Brandi and Babylove, I too see those lines. The start of a lovely BFP for both of you. Xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I see those babylove!!! Hopefully we can get blaring bfp soon and be due date buddies!


----------



## Babylove100

Well been up since 4am :-( tested but still a dubious squinter so I think I'm out. May give the testing a rest now and just wait for af, hope she shows up sooner rather than later!!!!

Brandi - looking forward to your next test!


----------



## emma4g63

Awwww babylove hun dont count out jus yet xx those were linea xx

Im 5dpo and used ics new wide ones for 5 days now not one evap ..testing proper from monday 7dpo !! 

I feel crampy atill..woke up feeling sick 2 days..feel gassy tmi ...
Ope its good signs xx


----------



## Babylove100

Yay roll on Monday!!! :happydance: x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Looking forward to your tests Emma! 
Ive not started the pill ooppss xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Yeyyyyyy myheart lol


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Lol, ive worked out that hubby will be back just before ovulation ,you never know, though will be a nightmare for appointments etc if caught but I don't care!


----------



## Babylove100

Yay Myheart!!! Fabulous news! :happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Waiting for this morning's test, and so far looking :bfn: ...but I chugged an entire bottle of water 3 hours ago because I was so damn thirsty so urine was a pale yellow this morning. My son woke in the night with 102 fever and a nasty deep cough, so we're out to the doctor this morning and gonna pick up a few more tests. Will pee on one later and a few tomorrow.

Monday is FRER day! 8dpo today


----------



## sportysgirl

My heart, sometimes theses things are just meant to be! This IS your cycle!

Brandi looking forward to Mondays test!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Here's today. *think* I see something if I tilt it but probably line eye. Gonna test again in a few hours, when my urine isn't so diluted. Last pic is the 15 minute mark, first three are 5 minutes
 



Attached Files:







Sat.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 16









Sat2.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 9









Sat3.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 7









sat4.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## emma4g63

Brandi im on my fone so cnt see much...fx for later cxxx


Ladies im also off work allllll week haha so will b poas alot haha

Oh is off too tho xx so dont want him moaning...blah !! Off too alton towers thursday for 2 days xx


----------



## SilasLove

I see something, looks pinkish too.


----------



## c beary83

Babylove100 said:


> Well been up since 4am :-( tested but still a dubious squinter so I think I'm out. May give the testing a rest now and just wait for af, hope she shows up sooner rather than later!!!!
> 
> Brandi - looking forward to your next test!

Sorry baby love. Hope tomorrow tests are better :hugs:



xxmyheartxx said:


> Lol, ive worked out that hubby will be back just before ovulation ,you never know, though will be a nightmare for appointments etc if caught but I don't care!

Yey :happydance::happydance:



emma4g63 said:


> Brandi im on my fone so cnt see much...fx for later cxxx
> 
> 
> Ladies im also off work allllll week haha so will b poas alot haha
> 
> Oh is off too tho xx so dont want him moaning...blah !! Off too alton towers thursday for 2 days xx

Good luck Emma!


----------



## c beary83

My tests have arrived:happydance:

I got some difference hcg tests after lasts months evaps
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150530_170727~2.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Babylove100

Oh they're the ones I use! Good luck cbeary!!! :happydance:


----------



## emma4g63

good luck cbeary hun!!

babylove any more tests..

i went abit test crazy.. iv got AROUND 60 ic.. two diff brands .. some promatris thin and new wide ones one step..
5 FRERS
2 x asda cheapies
3 x first vue cheapies
2 x clearblue digis!!!


----------



## Babylove100

Nope, no more tests for now, took some this afternoon but 100% bfn so I'm giving myself a break. AF is due mon/tues so I'm sure I'm out now :-( still I'm away next weekend with my friend so am looking forward to that!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

It looks like I haven't even started my 2WW. I got a positive OPK today, so FF puts ovulation tomorrow on CD25. I hate PCOS I really do. Fed up. :-( xx

Sorry to hear about the BFN Babylove, time away sounds just lovely. Xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Did another test tonight on a 5 hour hold and it's completely :bfn: . Starting to feel AF cramps and bloating.


----------



## emma4g63

:( oooo ladies no luck for us at minute..
Baby so sorry bfn....but atlesst yr looking forward to weekend away with yr friend hun xx

Teeny that sucks hun too..atlesst for sure now tww !! Opefully...
I hate long cycle grrrr hugs xx

And brandi i was sure u would be seeing bfp ! Fx still xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Still early, emma. Only 8dpo. Gonna test again with FMU and SMU, not have anything to drink after 6pm tonight, and I'm looking forward to using my FRER on Monday. If THAT is negative, I know I'm out.


----------



## Babylove100

I caved and tested again! Well figured why not, I'm not officially out until af shows so the odd test won't hurt!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Got a super faint line on a Dollarama test again, with FMU! Gonna test again later with SMU. It's not showing up in pictures, but Dollarama tests seem to like my SMU better. Tomorrow is FRER Day!!! I've gotten a BFP at 10dpo with all of my pregnancies, so I know tomorrow will determine whether or not I really am or not.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

First pic is the original. Second is enhanced
 



Attached Files:







sun.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 17









sun2.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## dancingnurse2

Babylove100 said:


> I caved and tested again! Well figured why not, I'm not officially out until af shows so the odd test won't hurt!

I think I see something!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I just got my :bfp: on an FRER at 9dpo!!!! Trying to get a good pic, but it's so faint, but it's pink and there!!!


----------



## SilasLove

Awesome Brandi!!! Can't wait to see :happydance:


----------



## Babylove100

Yay Brandi!!! Can't wait for the pic! :happydance:


----------



## sportysgirl

Yes brandi woo hoo!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Not sure if you can see it on either of these. These are the clearest photos. Some see it, some don't. It's a squinter but it's pink and there!
 



Attached Files:







sunfrer.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 27









sunfrer2.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 30


----------



## sportysgirl

I can see it on the 2nd photo!


----------



## Babylove100

I can see something in the photo with ring! Exciting!


----------



## emma4g63

i see it brandi!!!
im def voting bfp on this now !!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My due date is Valentine's Day...which is ironic...due February 14, 2016...My divorce was finalized on February 14, 2015. Guess fate just wanted to make the day even better for me!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations brandi! Xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Awww lovely hun valentines xx congrats


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations Brandi. Xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## emma4g63

Love ur ticker xx


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats Brandi wishing you a h&h 9 months!!


----------



## marlin26

Hey its me marlin um me n dh have been TTC for 9 months .. I had a tubal reversal in June.. I had a cp last month and now this montAF is M.I.A.I'm only 1 week late but I Dont feel like AF is coming anytime soon.. I checked my cervix Dont know what I'm looking for but it feels a little high and soft.I taken yes every day hpt strips. N got neg all the way.. :( is there a chance I could be pregnant . I feel it like my lower tummy is bloated I wanted egg and doritos this morn my areolas a a bit darker. N I get nauseated but just for a bit then it passes this morn at 3 am I did vomit. I have acne then it clears then its oily, had direaha now constipated.. But I Dont feel my boobs sore no head aches um oh yeah and really um friskkey?? Help me I'm going insane I have 2 other kids but idk I Dont remember nothing like this


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Marlin, there's also a Tubal Reversal support forum on the board. I too had a tubal reversal

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-ladies-just-moved-wtt-1292.html#post35573995


----------



## littlemiss84

Congrats brandi


----------



## dancingnurse2

Congratulations Brandi!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Peed on another FRER tonight after a 4 hour hold. You can see this better. It came up within 5 minutes. It's faint, but it's pink. DEFINITELY PREGNANT!!!! (All pics are the same...first is original, second is zoomed, third is enhanced, 4th is the negative)
 



Attached Files:







sunfrerori.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 10









sunfrerzoom.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 8









sunfreren.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 8









sunfrerneg.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hoping girl 2

How exciting!!!!!!!! Congrats Brandi, happy and healthy 9 months!!!!


----------



## Babylove100

Hey ladies, here's my latest test. Thoughts!?x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 23


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I see that no problem babylove!!


----------



## Babylove100

Thanks Brandi. I just hope it gets darker!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Yes! Come join me in the February babies thread! lol

AFM 10dpo, FMU, came up in a minute and 30 seconds.
 



Attached Files:







10dpo.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Babylove100

Lol I'm not ready to call it yet! Still in my happy place called denial!!

Ah lovely line! So happy for you!! :happydance:


----------



## littlemiss84

Lovely line Brandi, happy and healthy 9months to you. 


Defo a line there babylove, I'd say thats a BFP!!


BFN for me today at 10 dpo, feels like AF is in her way


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Babylove, definitely a line there!!! Excellent news!!


----------



## Babylove100

I'm worried as it looked pink in real life but someone commented that they couldn't see any colour. I do hope it's not just an indent! Self doubt is stepping up a gear now!! :wacko:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Don't listen to them!!! That's definitely pink - and I never see anything on my phone! Do a hold and take another one, you'll see :) x


----------



## SilasLove

Yay Brandi :happydance: Congrats! xx


----------



## Babylove100

Ah thank you. I've gone cold turkey today and have no tests with me so will test again about 7pm! So nervous!!x


----------



## SilasLove

I can tell there is some color to it Baby!! Don't worry to much! I think you have a for sure faint bfp there!! :)


----------



## Babylove100

Thanks ladies! Roll on 7pm!!x


----------



## maybe8

Babylove...I see it. How many dpo are you?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

There's colour there, Babylove. I posted my test last night to a c-section group and people went flipping nuts saying it was negative, they couldn't see the lines, and two people even told me I was seeing imaginary lines haha.

You line is there and it is pink.


----------



## Babylove100

Thanks Brandi. Urg it's so stressful! Don't get me wrong the poster wasn't being mean, she's been really supportive and I'm glad of people's honest opinions!


----------



## Babylove100

It happened!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 30


----------



## bluefish1980

Whoo hoo baby! Congrats! No denying that line!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Can't deny that line babylove!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## emma4g63

So happy for u both baby and brandi xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Got a positive on a digital today too. I think it's safe to say this is real.

Also changed my journal in my signature!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Fantastic news for digi brandi!
Huge congratulations baby!


----------



## c beary83

Congratulations baby love and Brandi!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## littlemiss84

Congrats babylove :happydance:


----------



## Leann83

I'm not great for posting but still checking in each day - congrats babylove and Brandi!!! :happydance: H&H 9 months to you both! 

Hope the rest of the group is hot on your heels for BFPs!!


----------



## SilasLove

I'm in such a bad mood today! Ugh. I can barely stand myself at this point. I really need to take a chill pill, just can't seem to shake it. :dohh:


----------



## Babylove100

Ah sorry silas! I hate days like that, hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## SilasLove

Thanks girl, hopefully it'll pass. I made taco soup for dinner so that should cheer me up some (my favorite) :haha:


----------



## Babylove100

Oh sounds lovely! Enjoy it Hun.x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Here are the February 2016 due date groups for anyone who gets their BFP

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2315707-any-feb-2016-due-babies-want-buddies.html

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2314557-february-sweethearts.html


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Here are the February 2016 due date groups for anyone who gets their BFP

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2315707-any-feb-2016-due-babies-want-buddies.html

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2314557-february-sweethearts.html


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Well, this was the last FRER in my house. No longer a squinter. Progression looks beautiful! 11dpo today.
 



Attached Files:







11dpo progression.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Babylove100

Fantastic progression Brandi! :happydance:

Here's mine, not as good but hoping tomorrow will be darker still! Top is today's bottom is yesterday!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Those lines are fab Brandi and Babylove. Awesome news ladies. Xx

AFM, have absolutely no idea where in my cycle I am. Could be nearing AF or a few days past ovulation as the last 3 days I have had positive OPKs. I have read that as AF approaches it can give a surge so I am guessing it's that. If it really is ovulation I am out this month as I have had sickness and diarrohea and obviously not BD for 4 days. 
The crappy thing is, if AF starts soon I won't even be able to take my Clomid as I'm too poorly. Life really sucks at the moment. :-( xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Those are great lines babylove!


----------



## maybe8

Babylove100 said:


> Fantastic progression Brandi! :happydance:
> 
> Here's mine, not as good but hoping tomorrow will be darker still! Top is today's bottom is yesterday!

Your lines are getting darker....Congratulations!!!


----------



## Babylove100

Thank you!x


----------



## emma4g63

bradi and babylove fab lines and progresson!!!


----------



## emma4g63

teeny hun big hugs....
hope it all works out for u X


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Fantastic progression, Brando and baby!

Teeny - I'm sorry you're having a tough cycle. Hope it all works out well and you get an unexpected bfp!


----------



## c beary83

Teeny Weeny said:


> Those lines are fab Brandi and Babylove. Awesome news ladies. Xx
> 
> AFM, have absolutely no idea where in my cycle I am. Could be nearing AF or a few days past ovulation as the last 3 days I have had positive OPKs. I have read that as AF approaches it can give a surge so I am guessing it's that. If it really is ovulation I am out this month as I have had sickness and diarrohea and obviously not BD for 4 days.
> The crappy thing is, if AF starts soon I won't even be able to take my Clomid as I'm too poorly. Life really sucks at the moment. :-( xx

Hi teeny weeny :hi:

Why can't you take clomid when you're poorly? I'm thinking of taking it soon so curious to know:blush:


----------



## SilasLove

Lovely tests ladies!! :happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I announced the pregnancy today
 



Attached Files:







announcement.jpg
File size: 52.6 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Teeny Weeny

c beary83 said:


> Teeny Weeny said:
> 
> 
> Those lines are fab Brandi and Babylove. Awesome news ladies. Xx
> 
> AFM, have absolutely no idea where in my cycle I am. Could be nearing AF or a few days past ovulation as the last 3 days I have had positive OPKs. I have read that as AF approaches it can give a surge so I am guessing it's that. If it really is ovulation I am out this month as I have had sickness and diarrohea and obviously not BD for 4 days.
> The crappy thing is, if AF starts soon I won't even be able to take my Clomid as I'm too poorly. Life really sucks at the moment. :-( xx
> 
> Hi teeny weeny :hi:
> 
> Why can't you take clomid when you're poorly? I'm thinking of taking it soon so curious to know:blush:Click to expand...

Only because it won't work as effectively due to being sick or coming straight out the other end! 
No other reason. I am feeling better so as long as the runny tum stops I will be good to go when AF arrives. Xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Hey girls 

Look what I got today on cd13! Yay!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## xxmyheartxx

:happydance: have fun wag xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Woo hoo wag!! Go catch the egg!


----------



## Babylove100

Yay!! Get to it wag and good luck!!!!x


----------



## mommyof2peas

Go wag go!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Still here just in the boring temping/waiting stage. I hope O doent take forever this month


----------



## BrandiCanucks

C'mon more BFPs!!!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Oooh catch that eggy wag!


----------



## SilasLove

Get it WAG :haha:

I'm not testing over here - as still waiting on opk's to arrive in mail. :(


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks everyone! 

Will dtd again and probably tomorrow! Missed one high day but hoping that's not too important. 

My heart I'm ok thanks for asking. Full of the cold so hope that won't be a negative impact. Not very good dtd and not being able to kiss hubby and sniffing away I had to actual blow my nose at one point during foreplay :haha:

How's you Hun? 

Brandi that's a funny cool announcement pic. Due to my losses and only my own personal preference I'll prob wait til 14-16 weeks or longer even to tell anyone. I didn't announce anything til nearly 17-18 weeks with Erin don't know how i hid it so long! 

Xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Oh bless you wag, its not nice having a cold especially this time of year, hope you feel better soon!

Brandi, ur announcement is fab!


----------



## mommyxofxone

hi ladies can i join? i won't be testing til july though... only just starting up with this cycle


----------



## xxmyheartxx

mommyxofxone said:


> hi ladies can i join? i won't be testing til july though... only just starting up with this cycle

Welcome hun xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Welcome! Good luck on your journey, may it be short and sweet :)


----------



## SilasLove

I left my appointment today feeling better, and with some possible plans. So I am happy I went back.

Basically, my dr said that if she sent me to a fertility specialist the first thing he would say would be that I need to lose weight - and the second would be that I haven't been trying long enough. The guidelines for them are under 35 - 1 year and 35 and old - 6 months. Basically, I am too young. BUT she said that if I come back at my 9 months TTC (2 months from now) and I have lost 10-15 lbs she would try a low dose of Clomid to help try to speed things along - given of course I can lose the weight and while losing the weight I don't get pregnant. She said even a 5lb gain/loss can mess up your ovulation. I go in on my CD21 because she wants to do some blood work to see if I am ovulating or not. So that is June 13th I do believe. So, at this point I know what I NEED to do. She also says she thinks I have a mild case of PCOS.

Basically, 5 years ago when I conceived our last child I was 20lbs lighter than I am now. Since I had no issues then the idea is that if I lost this extra weight then I would definitely be more likely to conceive again. Heck, its worth a shot. I mean - its better than taking BCP for 3 months. And it definitely wouldn't hurt to lose the extra weight I have put on - depressing, no doubt but probably what I need anyway.

So, at this point that is where I am. If I can do what I need to do then I do have another option IF I don't get pregnant on my own. So, we will see.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Silas, I'm so glad you have a plan. Your doctor sounds very reasonable and what she says makes lots of sense. And it's always good to have extra motivation to shift some pounds! Hope you lose weight then pile it on back again straight away but this time due to a lovely baby bump!!! :)


----------



## SilasLove

Bahaha, thanks Hoping! It really does make sense, so now I just need to make myself get it done. Going to start on soda tomorrow - its my go-to bad choice :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh man i love soda. we don't keep any in the house otherwise i drink it allllll


----------



## SilasLove

Ugh, my husband says he is "supportive" but when I mention that he stops drinking soda to he was like "nope". How is that being supportive? Great, I get to look at it all the time and not have it??? :|


----------



## maybe8

SilasLove said:


> Ugh, my husband says he is "supportive" but when I mention that he stops drinking soda to he was like "nope". How is that being supportive? Great, I get to look at it all the time and not have it??? :|

You are stronger than a can of soda! You can do this!


----------



## SilasLove

I know I am, its just ... its my one thing! You know? Lol. I'll get over it soon enough, just know tomorrow will be my first day and therefore my least favorite day. I gave it up about 8 months ago for 3 months and started back up and I have no idea why I did that!! :wacko:

My dr did tell me that drinking a big glass of ice water first thing in the morning would give my body a boost alike to a can of soda would - so there is that. Going to give that a try & see what that does for me.


----------



## maybe8

I might just join you...I'm a bit heavier than I like to be....hmm which vice to give up? Maybe I will strive for more exercise, I don't get much. Want a health/weight buddy?


----------



## SilasLove

Definitely wouldn't mind a buddy for this! That would be awesome.


----------



## mommyxofxone

SilasLove said:


> Ugh, my husband says he is "supportive" but when I mention that he stops drinking soda to he was like "nope". How is that being supportive? Great, I get to look at it all the time and not have it??? :|

I'm so sorry. when i was on a serious diet 2 years ago, my husband was the same. ate everything in front of me. Didn't even give a crap. Really upset me but he never changed.


----------



## SilasLove

I doubt DH will change either. Just would be nice to feel like I am not doing it all alone especially since it is for us to have another baby - something we both want. But I will get over it once I am used to not having whatever I want, whenever I want.


----------



## mommyxofxone

I know what you mean hun. it does suck though. especially when they eat it RIGHT in front of you.

When i was a kid, my brother was diagnosed with ulcerative colitis. One of his favorite snacks in the world was popcorn. He used to snack on it ALLLLLLLL the time. My father started getting bags of it, like the really bad crummy stuff that you can twist tie up (lol it always tasted so old) but he and my brother would eat it. Well when he was diagnosed, my brother couldn't eat it anymore because of the issues it was causing him- i mean like, couldn't eat it, would rip him to bits. It was the only food he loved so much that he couldn't tolerate (that we knew of at the time) and you know what, my father NEVER gave that up. He would sit there, and eat it right in front of him. and my brother would get up and leave the room. this is a 13 year old kid. Very sad. 

Reminds me of him when my husband does that crap.


----------



## SilasLove

Awe :( 

I just think if something were to happen and he couldn't have something we both really liked that I would give it up to. At least I wouldn't eat it/drink it right in front of him. It would be much easier for me to stop drinking soda cold turkey if it wasn't in the house at all. But apparently that is just too much to ask. Thats okay, I'll do this without him really being supportive. I know what the end goal will be for us. 

I can see me now - holding our newborn baby and I'll just look at him and say "Yep, this is no thanks to you." :haha: Okay .. not really. But he does annoy me.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i know exactly what you mean. i would do the same for my husband. just sad it doens't go both ways!


----------



## c beary83

What do you think ladies? Positive?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150606_193413.jpg
File size: 5.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## littlemiss84

I'd say thats positive, go get that egg!!


----------



## c beary83

Thanks little miss

I was unsure as there is a small spot of color missing on the test line and its not very solid.

Guess I'm just being a bit crazy!!!
Let the :sex: commence!!!:happydance:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Woo hoo, Cbeary! Go and have some fun!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

:) Here is my 9 week and 5 day baby, ladies :) Looking perfect, hb of 176 and she/he was wriggling lots til he/she turned round and decided to go for a nap. I know there are no guarantees but I'm starting to actually dare hope this might be my rainbow!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9599.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## c beary83

That's great news hoping:happydance:

So pleased for you x


----------



## sportysgirl

Great scan! Xx


----------



## emma4g63

Good luck catching tht egg cbeary..
And hoping them scan pics are fab xxx one cute lil bubs


----------



## littlemiss84

Lovely scan pic hoping, glad everything is going well for you


----------



## SilasLove

Yay! Beautiful little one you got there Hoping. xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck cbeary !
Beautiful scan pic hoping!


----------



## c beary83

I've tested using two different brands of ic this month. Can't believe the difference. Which one should I go off? I've always used the thinner one and I seem to ovulate 24-48 hours later. Maybe the thick one is just positive nearer to ovulation?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150607_104024.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Stick with the ones you normally use, that bottom one is definately positive so make sure you BD today and tomorrow :) good luck xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Gosh what a difference! If I were you id probably bd today, tomorrow and the next day just in case. Perhaps the wider one will be positive tomorrow!


----------



## c beary83

We bd last night so will probably try again on Monday. Hopefully that should cover everything!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Should have it covered with bd cbeary, good luck huni!

Ive had loads of ewcm today but opk is only halfway to positive I would say, going to bd tonight and hopefully in am before hubby goes away for 6 days xxx


----------



## c beary83

Good luck my heart sending you lots of :dust:

What day do you normally ovulate? Maybe it will wait till hubby is back if you're not quite there yet. It if it's while he's away I think :spermy: can last up to five days in the right conditions - lots of ewcm so you should definitely be in with a chance.

I just got a positive on the thick ic and having stomach cramps so I think it's definitely today or tomorrow for me.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Recently cd 19, but don't normally have this much ewcm until 17/18 so im hoping I will ov in the next couple of days xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

c beary83 said:


> I've tested using two different brands of ic this month. Can't believe the difference. Which one should I go off? I've always used the thinner one and I seem to ovulate 24-48 hours later. Maybe the thick one is just positive nearer to ovulation?

wow! 

i'd go with the smaller one.

May i ask the brands hun?


----------



## c beary83

mommyxofxone said:


> c beary83 said:
> 
> 
> I've tested using two different brands of ic this month. Can't believe the difference. Which one should I go off? I've always used the thinner one and I seem to ovulate 24-48 hours later. Maybe the thick one is just positive nearer to ovulation?
> 
> wow!
> 
> i'd go with the smaller one.
> 
> May i ask the brands hun?Click to expand...

Hi mommyofone!

The thick one is cassanovum and the thin is one step.

They both went positive yesterday so there is only a days difference but it's still confusing!


----------



## Babylove100

Hey ladies, just a quick update, sadly my tests are negative this morning and just started cramping and bleeding :cry: 

Fx it'll be 4th time lucky!!!x


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Oh no, Babylove, I'm so, so sorry! It's so unfair you're having to go through this again, my thoughts are with you right now.... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Babylove100 said:


> Hey ladies, just a quick update, sadly my tests are negative this morning and just started cramping and bleeding :cry:
> 
> Fx it'll be 4th time lucky!!!x

:hugs: I am so sorry to hear this Babylove. Thinking of you. Please remember to tell your GP so that they can refer you for investigation. But obviously only when your are ready. Take the time you need to heal. Xx:hugs:


----------



## Babylove100

Thank you. The saddest part is I will never enjoy finding out I'm pregnant again. The mc's have taken that joy away from me forever now.

I've got the doctors next week so will see if I can get them to start doing some sort of tests. It could be something so simple to fix and I really hope it is!xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Oh baby im so sorry huni :hugs: :hugs: Hopefully the dr will be able to help xxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Babylove again hunni I'm so very sorry :hugs:

That's what it does Hun it totally zaps the fun of TTC and the happiness of the bfp as that's not the end of it only just the beginning. I've had 3 losses and 3 successful pregnancies you will get your rainbow Hun. I'm here anytime you need me like I've already sed. 

Myheart I hope you ovulate soon, great you might have a shot! 

Cbeary it is so confusing this is why I hate opks lol. I had blue handled ones they are rubbish ff and the Dual clearblue ovulation thing detected ovulation for me but the opk was nowhere near positive. 

I'm 4dpo. Since I ovulated have been feeling nautious, crampy legs and tummy and gassy which is new. Weird test in mouth but I've had that on bfn months and hubby got up at 6.30 and I would usually fall back to sleep,easily but for the life of me couldn't. 

Oh and do you want to see something weird. I'm not crazy by the way but totally believe in people that are no longer with us give us a sign that they are still here either that or it's a sign of maybe a bfp. Last week or the week before I also saw a rainbow walking to the shops and just 4 days ago Cody was like 'mummy daddy look at that rainbow' sure enough one outside. Can you see this, IRL it's even clearer with the body arms and legs. It's on my wedding dress box never glance at it

Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## wantingagirl

Pics sideways on my iPhone stupid let me know if you see it!!!


----------



## Babylove100

I see it!!! I'm a great believer in signs too!xx


----------



## c beary83

Babylove100 said:


> Hey ladies, just a quick update, sadly my tests are negative this morning and just started cramping and bleeding :cry:
> 
> Fx it'll be 4th time lucky!!!x

I'm so sorry baby love :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

c beary83 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c beary83 said:
> 
> 
> I've tested using two different brands of ic this month. Can't believe the difference. Which one should I go off? I've always used the thinner one and I seem to ovulate 24-48 hours later. Maybe the thick one is just positive nearer to ovulation?
> 
> wow!
> 
> i'd go with the smaller one.
> 
> May i ask the brands hun?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi mommyofone!
> 
> The thick one is cassanovum and the thin is one step.
> 
> They both went positive yesterday so there is only a days difference but it's still confusing!Click to expand...

that is super confusing!!! and i don't have either of those brands lol, and wow you O early in your cycle! i have to wait til like cd 17 at the earliest!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i see it too! and baby love i'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

mommyxofxone said:


> i see it too! and baby love i'm sorry :hugs:

Isn't it crazy! It's either a sign of my baby telling me s/he is here or a sign of good things to come or a bit of both :cloud9: loved that squishy baby so much. IRL it's totally clear with the body and legs 

What's weird is the rainbow I saw a fortnight ago them my son seen a very faint one right outside our living room window like 4 days ago or so. I rarely see one at all. 

I've been getting crazy neon colour pee like on the paper when I wipe - ok I just read up and realised that the extra b6 and bcomplex I'm taking can cause this :haha:


----------



## c beary83

mommyxofxone said:


> c beary83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c beary83 said:
> 
> 
> I've tested using two different brands of ic this month. Can't believe the difference. Which one should I go off? I've always used the thinner one and I seem to ovulate 24-48 hours later. Maybe the thick one is just positive nearer to ovulation?
> 
> wow!
> 
> i'd go with the smaller one.
> 
> May i ask the brands hun?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi mommyofone!
> 
> The thick one is cassanovum and the thin is one step.
> 
> They both went positive yesterday so there is only a days difference but it's still confusing!Click to expand...
> 
> that is super confusing!!! and i don't have either of those brands lol, and wow you O early in your cycle! i have to wait til like cd 17 at the earliest!Click to expand...


I know - it is good as I get lots of chances at ttc :happydance:

I usually temp so I know I ovulate either cd12\13 normally but was surprised at the difference between the two opks. Both are negative now so two days of positive on the thin one and only one day on the thick one. I'm guessing today is ovulation day.

We :sex: on Saturday night and were planning to tonight but hubby isn't feeling well so might not happen :cry:


----------



## c beary83

wantingagirl said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> i see it too! and baby love i'm sorry :hugs:
> 
> Isn't it crazy! It's either a sign of my baby telling me s/he is here or a sign of good things to come or a bit of both :cloud9: loved that squishy baby so much. IRL it's totally clear with the body and legs
> 
> What's weird is the rainbow I saw a fortnight ago them my son seen a very faint one right outside our living room window like 4 days ago or so. I rarely see one at all.
> 
> I've been getting crazy neon colour pee like on the paper when I wipe - ok I just read up and realised that the extra b6 and bcomplex I'm taking can cause this :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: laughing at the neon pee! I get that from my pregnacare vits.


----------



## SilasLove

Hey gals - still waiting to ovulate over here. 

I definitely see what you are taking about WAG - and crazy seeing all those rainbows. I hope this is a sign that your rainbow will be coming very soon. xx


----------



## wantingagirl

I'd started getting it but due to being on prenatals for years it calmed down but since I added the b vitamins it went super yellow :haha:

I had a dream last night with another rainbow in it and then weirdly I was pregnant and had another daughter 4 weeks early &#128513;

Xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

What's the best ics? I don't know whether to wait it out or get some x


----------



## Babylove100

I love the one step brand (not promatris those, I don't like those, awful evaps!)

Good luck wag! Cheering you on for that bfp!!!x


----------



## mommyof2peas

still waiting to O. Temp rise this morning but I didnt wake to my alarm so the temp was taken 3 hours late. My OPK is nearly positive but not quite there. So Im thinking Ill O tomorrow. I will try and bed tonight but its become too much work. Hubby sad we dont have nookie just to have nookie any more, so Ive been trying to keep it light and happy.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I agree with baby, the best ics I think are the one step ones, the wide ones :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Keeping everything crossed for you wag!
Mommy Yay for ovulation! 
Hoping, hope your keeping well hun xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Hi myheart, all good down this end, thanks :) Feeling calmer after the last scan but still desperate to get to the end of the first trimester! Not long now :) NHS scan is on the 29th at 13 weeks so fx everything is still ok by then and I can finally relax!! How are you?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Im so happy for you, I know what you mean with the 1st trimester its so worrying and exciting at the same time, I'm ok thanks hun, this is the first week hubby is away and im missing him like mad lol xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Feeling down at the moment. 11dpo and temp took a nosedive. I am really crampy and fully expect the witch tomorrow. Is a 12 day lp still okay? I have PCOS so long cycles, but obviously a short lp which is pants. 
I really thought this was THE month. The only cycle in a year that I 'felt' pregnant (I didn't even feel pregnant in Feb when I got my BFP!). My body and mind are so cruel. 
I guess I need to get over it. There is light at the end of the tunnel... CD2 I start Clomid so only a few days away now where we will really have a shot. 
Sorry about the miserable post. I am finding the year mark TTC very hard. Xx


----------



## Babylove100

Ah teeny, I know exactly what you mean. It is so hard isn't it but this will all be worth it in the end! I'm coming up to the year mark too and it's just depressing, that's why I'm going to have a couple months off ttc, enjoying just being me and then restart the clock! 

Hoping the witch stays away for you and sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

With the temp drop I know she is imminent. But I will take that baby dust for next cycle! Thank you. Xx
I am going to see how July goes and if it's a bust I think we will take a break too. Time isn't on my side as I'm fast approaching 35. I am really hoping those tablets work their magic for me. 

How are you feeling Babylove? Silly question, I know! Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

wantingagirl said:


> What's the best ics? I don't know whether to wait it out or get some x

I had some from this website called early-pregnancy-tests.com and got dd with them- they were great. now i have wondfo which is supposed to also be great. I'll let you knwo when i start using them lol


----------



## Babylove100

I'm 34 next month and I'd really hoped I'd have at least been fully pregnant by then! Oh well.

I'm doing okay, I think last time zapped all my emotions so this time seems relatively easy. As weird as that may sound.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Babylove when next month? I'm 35 on the 15th. I was hoping to already have my rainbow and be done having babies. I told hubby I would quit trying at 35. But now that it's so close I dont know if Im ready.


----------



## bluefish1980

I'm exactly the same Mommyof2peas. I'm 35 on the 8th and when we started TTC all those years ago I said no children past 35, but still no rainbow and I'm.definitely not ready to stop TTC.


----------



## c beary83

Hi can I join in the pitty post :cry:

I'm feeling really down with it all at the moment. Don't think we're in with a chance at all this month as the bd plan didn't go well.

We're going to visit family in Australia next April and was really hoping I'd have been pregnant and had the baby by then - we're on cycle 24 next :cry: 

Time isn't on my side either - we didn't start till I was 35.

Going to try clomid next month then will have to take a few months off ttc


----------



## Babylove100

mommyof2peas said:


> Babylove when next month? I'm 35 on the 15th. I was hoping to already have my rainbow and be done having babies. I told hubby I would quit trying at 35. But now that it's so close I dont know if Im ready.

Mines the 15th July too!! Great day to be born :winkwink:


----------



## Babylove100

c beary83 said:


> Hi can I join in the pitty post :cry:
> 
> I'm feeling really down with it all at the moment. Don't think we're in with a chance at all this month as the bd plan didn't go well.
> 
> We're going to visit family in Australia next April and was really hoping I'd have been pregnant and had the baby by then - we're on cycle 24 next :cry:
> 
> Time isn't on my side either - we didn't start till I was 35.
> 
> Going to try clomid next month then will have to take a few months off ttc

:hugs: I pray we all get our rainbows soon. It's so heartbreaking there are so many of us in a similar situation :flower:


----------



## c beary83

I know. Thanks baby love. It is good that can support each other :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

so sorry c beary :( :hugs:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sending lots of :hugs: xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Oh my god girls so heartbreaking. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I feel like it's another dud month I never feel like I'm 'in' anyway. 

Has anyone thought about soya? I need to read up on it. 

I've got quite a few symptons but they prob mean nothing what you all think of my chart? 

I won't be testing til Sunday earliest but might even wait til I'm due depending on now I feel xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Cd 17. Temps still low-ish and still no positive. Keep in mind I've been taking 2-3 a day to try and catch it.
 



Attached Files:







2015-06-10 08.06.15.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Getting there though honey. Shouldn't be long now. FF says my ovulation was CD23. Hang in there, you'll be in the 2WW soon I'm sure. Xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Last month I oed cd 14 and the month before that cd 15. So this is nuts. Although last time I got a bfp I oed cd 22. So maybe it's a good sign.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

mommyof2peas said:


> Last month I oed cd 14 and the month before that cd 15. So this is nuts. Although last time I got a bfp I oed cd 22. So maybe it's a good sign.

FX'd that it is. Xx
However, I hate late ovulation. I am CD35 and for 'regular' cycled people they are already gearing up to ovulate for the next cycle. I always think that my stupid long cycles decrease my chances by a few times a year. 
I am hoping Clomid shortens my cycle next month. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

i o'd cd 22 or so when i got my bfp with dd :) always a good sign lol


----------



## Babylove100

With all my bfps I O'd around cd17-23, granted they didn't stick, but late O doesn't mean your out by any means!! Keeping everything crossed for you!!x


----------



## wantingagirl

With my daughter Olivia I ovulated on cd21 and I have a friend who is currently pregnant that was even later and she didn't implant til like 12-13 dpo it can happen!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Nearly positive, hubbys not back until Sat lunch time, thou we dtd twice sun night so im hoping there's a strong swimmer up there, with ds, we dtd 6 days before ov so you never know, 
Hope everyone is ok xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0001.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mommyxofxone

it definitely is getting close!!!! 

cd 11 and i start opks in two days. I also got more partial ferning today, they're looking really good :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Whats ferning? Xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Latest opk xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0002.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Babylove100

Yay go catch that egg myheart!!!xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

So sick of this almost there crap
 



Attached Files:







2015-06-11 07.38.06.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Nearly there mommy


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Positive opk but no hubby until Sat, im keeping every thing crossed his swimmers are still going strong xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0001.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 9


----------



## c beary83

xxmyheartxx said:


> Positive opk but no hubby until Sat, im keeping every thing crossed his swimmers are still going strong xx

I don't ovulate till two days after positive opk so you may not ovulate till Saturday.

What brand are the tests? If they're one step that's the ones that I don't ovulate till two days after


----------



## xxmyheartxx

They are the one step ones, times like this I wish I still temped xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

LOL I am temping for all the good it's doing me right now! lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

xxmyheartxx said:


> Whats ferning? Xxx

Ferning- is where you have this microscope, and you put ONE drop of saliva on it. then you wait five minutes or until dry- (very important for an accurate reading) so i set it up when i temp at 6 am then i leave it til i get up for the am cause i was never patient enough for the five minutes- and it tells you where you are in terms of O!

Very cool.

If you are not fertile, there will be nothing there. bits and pieces. pretty much clear. 

if you are getting close to O you will be in the transitional phase, which looks something like a line with tiny little branches.

then when you are just about to O, it looks like, no kidding- a fern leaf! It's REALLY amazing what our bodies do. I'll see if i can get you a photo. 

Mine is in transitional so i have the one stem and the little branches coming off. I'm the middle one. and that's actually the microscope i have:

https://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa304/Dayzofrain/Ferning.jpg


----------



## c beary83

xxmyheartxx said:


> They are the one step ones, times like this I wish I still temped xxx

Temping is still a bit rubbish as you only know once the temp has gone up and then it's too late :dohh:



mommyof2peas said:


> LOL I am temping for all the good it's doing me right now! lol

:haha::hugs:



mommyxofxone said:


> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> Whats ferning? Xxx
> 
> Ferning- is where you have this microscope, and you put ONE drop of saliva on it. then you wait five minutes or until dry- (very important for an accurate reading) so i set it up when i temp at 6 am then i leave it til i get up for the am cause i was never patient enough for the five minutes- and it tells you where you are in terms of O!
> 
> Very cool.
> 
> If you are not fertile, there will be nothing there. bits and pieces. pretty much clear.
> 
> if you are getting close to O you will be in the transitional phase, which looks something like a line with tiny little branches.
> 
> then when you are just about to O, it looks like, no kidding- a fern leaf! It's REALLY amazing what our bodies do. I'll see if i can get you a photo.
> 
> Mine is in transitional so i have the one stem and the little branches coming off. I'm the middle one. and that's actually the microscope i have:
> 
> https://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa304/Dayzofrain/Ferning.jpgClick to expand...

That is pretty cool!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

mommyxofxone said:


> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> Whats ferning? Xxx
> 
> Ferning- is where you have this microscope, and you put ONE drop of saliva on it. then you wait five minutes or until dry- (very important for an accurate reading) so i set it up when i temp at 6 am then i leave it til i get up for the am cause i was never patient enough for the five minutes- and it tells you where you are in terms of O!
> 
> Very cool.
> 
> If you are not fertile, there will be nothing there. bits and pieces. pretty much clear.
> 
> if you are getting close to O you will be in the transitional phase, which looks something like a line with tiny little branches.
> 
> then when you are just about to O, it looks like, no kidding- a fern leaf! It's REALLY amazing what our bodies do. I'll see if i can get you a photo.
> 
> Mine is in transitional so i have the one stem and the little branches coming off. I'm the middle one. and that's actually the microscope i have:
> 
> https://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa304/Dayzofrain/Ferning.jpgClick to expand...


Thats really interesting xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

What made me get it is unlike opks you pay once! i still do the opks too, but at least i have multiple predictors? instead of just the one? once you get full ferning you can O up to three days (or on that day) after.


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm 8dpo and took a test I don't know whatever possessed me! :dohh:

Just cos I've been getting a lot of symptoms xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm 8dpo and took a test I don't know whatever possessed me! :dohh:

Just cos I've been getting a lot of symptoms xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Oooo wag can we see the test? What symptoms ?Keeping everything crossed xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Symptoms are exciting!!! I agree with myheart, let's see the test!!!


----------



## Babylove100

Yes wag! Show us the test! Haha, 8dpo is late in my world! I used to start about 2-3dpo :wacko:


----------



## c beary83

Looking forward to seeing the test wag:winkwink:


----------



## wantingagirl

Ooooooops sorry ladies I binned it! :haha:

It was doing that stupid thing after the time limit tinges of pink at top and bottom so I had to destroy it! :rofl:

I'll be testing in the morning before work. I'm gonna be wild if I feel this crap since ovulation for nothing :haha:

Xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

wanting 8 dpo eh?! i wonder when the poas pg test will get me. I'm about to start poas for opks tomorrow, i'm excited about it lol. definitely an addiction!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

After some real 'symptoms' this month the :witch: got me this morning. :cry: I have had sore boobs, cramping, increased CM etc and really believed this was it. I now know that anything I feel in the 2WW does not been a damn thing for me. :dohh:
However, the disappointment is softened by the fact that I start Clomid tomorrow. :thumbup: 

Good luck to anyone testing. Xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Clomid on CD 2? Not unheard of but pretty early. Try taking them at night :D I always get bad headaches so taking the before bed helps


----------



## c beary83

Teeny Weeny said:


> After some real 'symptoms' this month the :witch: got me this morning. :cry: I have had sore boobs, cramping, increased CM etc and really believed this was it. I now know that anything I feel in the 2WW does not been a damn thing for me. :dohh:
> However, the disappointment is softened by the fact that I start Clomid tomorrow. :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck to anyone testing. Xx

So sorry teeny weeny. I've been caught out by promising symptoms before. I think you're right - anything can happen in the tww and it doesn't necessarily mean bfp :cry:



mommyof2peas said:


> Clomid on CD 2? Not unheard of but pretty early. Try taking them at night :D I always get bad headaches so taking the before bed helps

I've been told to start clomid on cd2. I'll be starting at the end of this month once the evil :witch: arrives. I'm going to take them at night to avoid the side effects


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I took it before at night and I was fine. I have 3 months to conceive and then it's onto surgery again. FX'd for a BFP soon. 
I took them CD3-7 last time but my consultant suggested 2-6 this time around. I have to phone the clinic on Monday to arrange a scan for the following week. I am taking 100mg and I really really really hope it works!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Teeny Weeny said:


> After some real 'symptoms' this month the :witch: got me this morning. :cry: I have had sore boobs, cramping, increased CM etc and really believed this was it. I now know that anything I feel in the 2WW does not been a damn thing for me. :dohh:
> However, the disappointment is softened by the fact that I start Clomid tomorrow. :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck to anyone testing. Xx

Im sorry that af showed, keeping everything crossed for you this cycle xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Teeny Weeny said:


> I took it before at night and I was fine. I have 3 months to conceive and then it's onto surgery again. FX'd for a BFP soon.
> I took them CD3-7 last time but my consultant suggested 2-6 this time around. I have to phone the clinic on Monday to arrange a scan for the following week. I am taking 100mg and I really really really hope it works!

fx'd for you hun. i'm so sorry about the :witch:  What do you need surgery for if you don't mind me asking?




cd14 for me! i can start opks today! temp is dropping again i always do right before O, or at least i did when trying for dd, who knows these days. so should be O'ing in the next 7 days. lol yeah i know. i still have a week to wait possibly. but that's ok, at least i feel like i'm doing something. very busy next week so hoping to keep my mind off it!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Yay for opk, looking forward to seeing your positive !
Mine are negative today, had 2 days of positive, hubbys due back at any time now depending on traffic, still have a bit of ewcm so you never know  xxx


----------



## c beary83

Good luck my heart! Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

xxmyheartxx said:


> Yay for opk, looking forward to seeing your positive !
> Mine are negative today, had 2 days of positive, hubbys due back at any time now depending on traffic, still have a bit of ewcm so you never know  xxx

I hope you manage lots of BDing! Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

mommyxofxone said:


> Teeny Weeny said:
> 
> 
> I took it before at night and I was fine. I have 3 months to conceive and then it's onto surgery again. FX'd for a BFP soon.
> I took them CD3-7 last time but my consultant suggested 2-6 this time around. I have to phone the clinic on Monday to arrange a scan for the following week. I am taking 100mg and I really really really hope it works!
> 
> fx'd for you hun. i'm so sorry about the :witch: What do you need surgery for if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Ovarian drilling again. And probably a hysteroscopy too. I had this done previously in 2009, followed by Clomid and got DS2!
> I'll try anything to get a BFP. FX'd I won't need it. xx
> 
> I hope the OPKs turn positive soon. My ovulation day last cycle was day 23. :-( xxClick to expand...


----------



## mommyof2peas

Good luck teeny!


Still no positive OPK, but ff is saying I Oed 3 days ago on CD 17.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Have ur opks gotten dark mommy? 

Managed a quick bd in before xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

They did get dark, but never as dark or darker then the control line.


----------



## c beary83

mommyof2peas said:


> Good luck teeny!
> 
> 
> Still no positive OPK, but ff is saying I Oed 3 days ago on CD 17.

Hey mommy, I would agree with your chart unless there is a reason for the high temps over the last few days?



xxmyheartxx said:


> Have ur opks gotten dark mommy?
> 
> Managed a quick bd in before xxx

Yey :happydance:



mommyof2peas said:


> They did get dark, but never as dark or darker then the control line.

Maybe you had a really quick surge and missed it??


----------



## mommyof2peas

maybe but I tested a few times a day once they started getting darker. Not sick if thats what you mean :)


----------



## bluefish1980

FF puts me at 4dpo so I'm definitely out for this month - DH has been away for a week and not due back till tomorrow.

On the positive side, after 18 months since the ectopic, cycles appear to have gone back to 'normal' 32 days instead of crazy 38-39 day cycles. Phew!


----------



## mommyxofxone

xxmyheartxx said:


> Yay for opk, looking forward to seeing your positive !
> Mine are negative today, had 2 days of positive, hubbys due back at any time now depending on traffic, still have a bit of ewcm so you never know  xxx

thanks hun, looking forward to seeing it too. Fx'd for you still catching that egg! make sure you jump him! 



Teeny Weeny said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teeny Weeny said:
> 
> 
> I took it before at night and I was fine. I have 3 months to conceive and then it's onto surgery again. FX'd for a BFP soon.
> I took them CD3-7 last time but my consultant suggested 2-6 this time around. I have to phone the clinic on Monday to arrange a scan for the following week. I am taking 100mg and I really really really hope it works!
> 
> fx'd for you hun. i'm so sorry about the :witch: What do you need surgery for if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Ovarian drilling again. And probably a hysteroscopy too. I had this done previously in 2009, followed by Clomid and got DS2!
> I'll try anything to get a BFP. FX'd I won't need it. xx
> 
> I hope the OPKs turn positive soon. My ovulation day last cycle was day 23. :-( xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> oh my gosh i just looked that up, oh my! you are strong hun :hugs: best of luck for that procedure. i've never heard of it before!
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> Good luck teeny!
> 
> 
> Still no positive OPK, but ff is saying I Oed 3 days ago on CD 17.Click to expand...
> 
> oh your chart does look like that, maybe it doesn't get darker than control for you? did you save the test? i think next month with new ones, i'd compare to that one!!
> 
> 
> 
> bluefish1980 said:
> 
> 
> FF puts me at 4dpo so I'm definitely out for this month - DH has been away for a week and not due back till tomorrow.
> 
> On the positive side, after 18 months since the ectopic, cycles appear to have gone back to 'normal' 32 days instead of crazy 38-39 day cycles. Phew!Click to expand...
> 
> my one before this last one was 48 days :( i totally hear you on that hun!
> 
> 
> 
> afm did my first opk this cycle! exciting! (LOL) very very negative but still a line starting! with that and my partial ferning, i'm also starting to get a pimple here and there, and some cramping. some intestinal distress as well (which are ALLLLLLL stymptoms for me since having dd, i get af symptoms for O as well! yay! double the pain! ) so i'm gearing up! hoping it's not a long cycle. at least it should be within the next 7 days or so. thank goodness. But still have a feeling it's going to d-r-a-gClick to expand...


----------



## xxmyheartxx

mommyxofxone said:


> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> Yay for opk, looking forward to seeing your positive !
> Mine are negative today, had 2 days of positive, hubbys due back at any time now depending on traffic, still have a bit of ewcm so you never know  xxx
> 
> thanks hun, looking forward to seeing it too. Fx'd for you still catching that egg! make sure you jump him!
> 
> 
> 
> Teeny Weeny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teeny Weeny said:
> 
> 
> I took it before at night and I was fine. I have 3 months to conceive and then it's onto surgery again. FX'd for a BFP soon.
> I took them CD3-7 last time but my consultant suggested 2-6 this time around. I have to phone the clinic on Monday to arrange a scan for the following week. I am taking 100mg and I really really really hope it works!Click to expand...
> 
> fx'd for you hun. i'm so sorry about the :witch: What do you need surgery for if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Ovarian drilling again. And probably a hysteroscopy too. I had this done previously in 2009, followed by Clomid and got DS2!
> I'll try anything to get a BFP. FX'd I won't need it. xx
> 
> I hope the OPKs turn positive soon. My ovulation day last cycle was day 23. :-( xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> oh my gosh i just looked that up, oh my! you are strong hun :hugs: best of luck for that procedure. i've never heard of it before!
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> Good luck teeny!
> 
> 
> Still no positive OPK, but ff is saying I Oed 3 days ago on CD 17.Click to expand...
> 
> oh your chart does look like that, maybe it doesn't get darker than control for you? did you save the test? i think next month with new ones, i'd compare to that one!!
> 
> 
> 
> bluefish1980 said:
> 
> 
> FF puts me at 4dpo so I'm definitely out for this month - DH has been away for a week and not due back till tomorrow.
> 
> On the positive side, after 18 months since the ectopic, cycles appear to have gone back to 'normal' 32 days instead of crazy 38-39 day cycles. Phew!Click to expand...
> 
> my one before this last one was 48 days :( i totally hear you on that hun!
> 
> 
> 
> afm did my first opk this cycle! exciting! (LOL) very very negative but still a line starting! with that and my partial ferning, i'm also starting to get a pimple here and there, and some cramping. some intestinal distress as well (which are ALLLLLLL stymptoms for me since having dd, i get af symptoms for O as well! yay! double the pain! ) so i'm gearing up! hoping it's not a long cycle. at least it should be within the next 7 days or so. thank goodness. But still have a feeling it's going to d-r-a-gClick to expand...
> 
> I certainly did jump him lol, no complaints either :winkwink:
> Hopefully ov won't be long til its here, good luck hun.
> 
> For some strange reason, im feeling rather calm and laid back about this cycle, pretty sure it's not going to have happened, but im looking forward to a short break of ttc and im going to try and shift 18 pounds that seems to want to stick around xxxClick to expand...


----------



## c beary83

:haha: I've got some pounds to shift as well :wacko:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I keep trying but I just love naughty food :haha:
Hubby just came and rubbed my tummy and said he hopes his swimmers have done their job! :blush:


----------



## c beary83

Ahhh how sweet! My hubby never says anything in the tww - he just seems to be able to forget about it all until the next ovulation come round :dohh:. Yeah I know what you mean about the naughty food though :wacko:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

They do have it so easy though dont they? I wish that I could be laid back and what will be will be, but we would probably miss when im ovulating and I like to be in control as much as I can be! ive demolished a big tub of Ben and jerrys ha xxx


----------



## c beary83

I know- it's not fair!

I've just had a big roast dinner and now I'm thinking about chocolate :dohh:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I ended up going to macdonalds getting a mcflurry last night, this is why i struggle to loose weight!
Bored of the 2ww already, just want Sunday to hurry up so I can test xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

i hear you myheart. i'm stilllllll waiting til O day. then i have the whole 2ww. seems likes its been a dreadfully long cycle.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

My cycles seem to drag as well, its a pain!
I've just dipped an opk and pt as well :dohh:


----------



## cnswilliams

Just wanted to pop in and let you all know I was thinking about you today and to share a hug :hugs:. I had to really back off of here because I was up all night reading and obsessing but I still try to peak in for good news every once in a while. I don't have time to go through the thread but any new :bfp:s? Mommy, the last time I popped in I thought for sure you had it, so sorry it didn't happen. Wish I wouldn't have commented about it because I felt horrible afterwards. Anyway hope all is well with everyone and I get a reply that sports some :bfp:s :)


----------



## wantingagirl

Hiya hunni. 

I don't get on here as often as I like to but sometimes it's healthy to take a step back TTC is so stressful. I missed what you sed Hun I'm sure you didn't say anything horrible :hugs: are you ok Hun xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

xxmyheartxx said:


> My cycles seem to drag as well, its a pain!
> I've just dipped an opk and pt as well :dohh:

:hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

cnswilliams said:


> Just wanted to pop in and let you all know I was thinking about you today and to share a hug :hugs:. I had to really back off of here because I was up all night reading and obsessing but I still try to peak in for good news every once in a while. I don't have time to go through the thread but any new :bfp:s? Mommy, the last time I popped in I thought for sure you had it, so sorry it didn't happen. Wish I wouldn't have commented about it because I felt horrible afterwards. Anyway hope all is well with everyone and I get a reply that sports some :bfp:s :)

Ive been trying so long that when I post HCG test even if someone says "Oh Im sure thats a BFP" I just smile and nod and wait for the very dark second line :) Im not one to get all worked up until I know for sure :) I'm testing Sunday on fathers day, so maybe it will be a good luck.


----------



## c beary83

Good luck mommy! X


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck mommy!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

cnswilliams said:


> Just wanted to pop in and let you all know I was thinking about you today and to share a hug :hugs:. I had to really back off of here because I was up all night reading and obsessing but I still try to peak in for good news every once in a while. I don't have time to go through the thread but any new :bfp:s? Mommy, the last time I popped in I thought for sure you had it, so sorry it didn't happen. Wish I wouldn't have commented about it because I felt horrible afterwards. Anyway hope all is well with everyone and I get a reply that sports some :bfp:s :)

Hope ur ok hun xxx


----------



## cnswilliams

mommyof2peas said:


> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and let you all know I was thinking about you today and to share a hug :hugs:. I had to really back off of here because I was up all night reading and obsessing but I still try to peak in for good news every once in a while. I don't have time to go through the thread but any new :bfp:s? Mommy, the last time I popped in I thought for sure you had it, so sorry it didn't happen. Wish I wouldn't have commented about it because I felt horrible afterwards. Anyway hope all is well with everyone and I get a reply that sports some :bfp:s :)
> 
> Ive been trying so long that when I post HCG test even if someone says "Oh Im sure thats a BFP" I just smile and nod and wait for the very dark second line :) Im not one to get all worked up until I know for sure :) I'm testing Sunday on fathers day, so maybe it will be a good luck.Click to expand...

I guess we do get a bit desensitized over time but I was so sure and excited between your temps and the tests that looked positive that I was convinced for you! lol

What a wonderful fathers day gift that would be!!! I sure hope it happens. This month is my birthday month so I am hoping I will get a :bfp: for my birthday :)

It's kinda crazy that almost all of us are still here. So far hoping is the only one that got a bfp from march testers right? Or did someone sneak one by me? 



wantingagirl said:


> Hiya hunni.
> 
> I don't get on here as often as I like to but sometimes it's healthy to take a step back TTC is so stressful. I missed what you sed Hun I'm sure you didn't say anything horrible :hugs: are you ok Hun xxx

It has definitely been less stressful for me since I stopped obsessing! I even almost forgot to do the opks this month where as before I would start poas as soon as AF left. 
With mommy, I just was convinced she was pregnant and posted about it and when I saw that she wasn't I felt bad. I didn't want to cross the line from being supportive to helping create false hope. 
AFM: I am doing okay, I have told myself that I was not going to tcc and give myself a break but those dang hormones get me everytime! lol I think I will be 1 dpo today or tomorrow (I hope)
How are you?!?!? I feel like I have missed so much but the break did me good I think.


----------



## wantingagirl

Good luck mommy! 

Yes cnswilliams it is crazy we are still all here but that means we are due a flurry of bfps right?!!! 

That's great there's nothing quite like a chilled back approach. 

Awh I'd take that as sweet that your supporting that bfp. I have everyone keeping me as positive as I can be in my journal and I'm very cynical about it all so it sure helps me. 

I'm ok I'm sure af is just round the corner started feeling like a scratching dull pressure low down over all front of tummy :growlmad:

This will be me moving onto month 10 if you don't include the loss 

Xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=876145&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1434406194


opk :yipee:


----------



## cnswilliams

wantingagirl said:


> Good luck mommy!
> 
> Yes cnswilliams it is crazy we are still all here but that means we are due a flurry of bfps right?!!!
> 
> That's great there's nothing quite like a chilled back approach.
> 
> Awh I'd take that as sweet that your supporting that bfp. I have everyone keeping me as positive as I can be in my journal and I'm very cynical about it all so it sure helps me.
> 
> I'm ok I'm sure af is just round the corner started feeling like a scratching dull pressure low down over all front of tummy :growlmad:
> 
> This will be me moving onto month 10 if you don't include the loss
> 
> Xxx

It is hard not to be cynical after all this time! It is crazy to be on this roller coaster of ups and downs every.single.month. But every month is another chance, at least we have each other and we have that!
:hugs:

Is scratching dull pressure a sign of AF for you? I don't recall that symptom!


----------



## cnswilliams

mommyxofxone said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=876145&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1434406194
> 
> 
> opk :yipee:

We will be testing around the same time! That is was my opk yesterday and today! :). Good luck!!


----------



## bluefish1980

Urgh. 7DPO - Just want AF to hurry up so we can get onto trying again next cycle.

Did the calculations and if I ovulate around the same time as the last 2 cycles, I will ovulate on my birthday.

I told DH and he said 'that would be the best birthday present' bless him.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Ooh ladies, roll on the 2ww again! I hope wag is right and we get a floodgate of bfp this month :) Go swimmers, go!!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

cnswilliams said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=876145&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1434406194
> 
> 
> opk :yipee:
> 
> We will be testing around the same time! That is was my opk yesterday and today! :). Good luck!!Click to expand...

Yay :happydance:


----------



## littlemiss84

cnswilliams said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=876145&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1434406194
> 
> 
> opk :yipee:
> 
> We will be testing around the same time! That is was my opk yesterday and today! :). Good luck!!Click to expand...

Me too, got a Peak this morning on the CBFM :happydance:
Good luck girls!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

cnswilliams said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=876145&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1434406194
> 
> 
> opk :yipee:
> 
> We will be testing around the same time! That is was my opk yesterday and today! :). Good luck!!Click to expand...

wooo hooo! 



littlemiss84 said:


> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=876145&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1434406194
> 
> 
> opk :yipee:
> 
> We will be testing around the same time! That is was my opk yesterday and today! :). Good luck!!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too, got a Peak this morning on the CBFM :happydance:
> Good luck girls!!!Click to expand...

that's awesome!





afm cd 17 today, heavy cramping left side. oh my gosh it hurts! temp already started to rise. so hoping i am covered this cycle in terms of best possible times!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Huge temp dip this morning. Pretty excited


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thats a good dip, fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Yay mommy! Fingers crossed!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Was gonna wait, but I suck at it LOL I posted a test t my journal. :)


----------



## c beary83

bluefish1980 said:


> Urgh. 7DPO - Just want AF to hurry up so we can get onto trying again next cycle.
> 
> Did the calculations and if I ovulate around the same time as the last 2 cycles, I will ovulate on my birthday.
> 
> I told DH and he said 'that would be the best birthday present' bless him.

Awww. I know what you mean about wishing the cycle would hurry up. I feel out already :cry:



Hoping girl 2 said:


> Ooh ladies, roll on the 2ww again! I hope wag is right and we get a floodgate of bfp this month :) Go swimmers, go!!!

Yey :wohoo:



mommyxofxone said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=876145&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1434406194
> 
> 
> opk :yipee:

Yey :woohoo:



mommyof2peas said:


> Huge temp dip this morning. Pretty excited

Fingers crossed mommy


----------



## mommyxofxone

new test today is definitely not as dark as yesterdays! think it's safe to say i'm done for the month?


----------



## cnswilliams

mommyof2peas said:


> Was gonna wait, but I suck at it LOL I posted a test t my journal. :)

I checked out the picture, it was hard for me to see but AWESOME chart overlay!!!!! I can't wait for you to take another test tomorrow! :):happydance:


----------



## SilasLove

Hey Ladies. I haven't been around for a minute and this thread moves pretty fast. 

I am currently cd25 and still no O. :( Feel like I probably have no chance this month so that sucks. But I did get my blood drawn on cd21 to see if I am ovulating so if my tests missed it then the Dr will let me know. We have bd'ed every other day to cover bases as well. 

I'll try to catch up but not sure I will be able to.


----------



## cnswilliams

SilasLove said:


> Hey Ladies. I haven't been around for a minute and this thread moves pretty fast.
> 
> I am currently cd25 and still no O. :( Feel like I probably have no chance this month so that sucks. But I did get my blood drawn on cd21 to see if I am ovulating so if my tests missed it then the Dr will let me know. We have bd'ed every other day to cover bases as well.
> 
> I'll try to catch up but not sure I will be able to.

Sorry you haven't O'd yet! I feel like waiting to O is worse than the tww because it is a longer stretch and you have to wear yourself out dtd waiting and trying to catch that egg! 

I am way behind as well because I haven't been on so if you see any "must need to know" news, fill me in! lol


----------



## Teeny Weeny

It seems to have gone quiet in here. I don't post much as I am in the boring part of my cycle... CD5 and day 4 of Clomid. Then the anxious wait to see if I have ovulated. I might look into the SMEP plan and try that this month. I have also bought conceive plus to give us a good chance. Xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm waiting to test, doubt we've caught as hubby was away but you never know xxx


----------



## Babylove100

I'm cd10, will start opks soon, not because I'm trying to catch O but so I can avoid it! I need to know roughly when af will be due so I can start taking the tablets that delay af 3 days before so the witch doesn't ruin my holiday!! Then I'm in for bloods on cd1-5 of new cycle for hormone testing and the next time I get a bfp I have to get my progesterone levels checked immediately and then will be monitored by the doctors! Such a relief to know that when we start trying again I'll hopefully have some help to make sure it sticks!! Until then I am just plodding along trying to not get pregnant! :haha:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

We will be trying not to get pregnant together then baby :haha:

I've just had a load of ewcm??? Also dipped an opk and probably as well :dohh: xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

nice temp spike today! Looks to be a perfect implantation dip. FIngers crossed!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Looking fab mommy xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Oooo I have some serious cramping and back ache going on xxx


----------



## c beary83

Hi girls, I've done a bit of testing but feeling out now so just waiting for af to arrive so I can go onto the next cycle.

Im gonna give clomid a go then will have to take one of two months off so will wait it out with you my heart and baby love!

Getting a bit down with all this now


----------



## xxmyheartxx

c beary83 said:


> Hi girls, I've done a bit of testing but feeling out now so just waiting for af to arrive so I can go onto the next cycle.
> 
> Im gonna give clomid a go then will have to take one of two months off so will wait it out with you my heart and baby love!
> 
> Getting a bit down with all this now


:hugs: it's so hard sometimes hun xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Cbeary, I'm sorry gore feeling down. Ttc has been by far the hardest thing I've done, it's so easy to get overwhelmed by it all every now and again. Be kind to yourself, sending sticky baby prayers toe way xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

c beary- i totally hear you. It SUCKS. and it always seems people are getting bfps all around you. but it will happen for you hun :hugs: Even if it's not as easy as it is for some people, it doesnt matter when you get your result at the end!!!! :) 


afm- cramps have been on and off this evening again. wondering what tomorrows temp will show!


----------



## wantingagirl

I hear ya all! I'm back to cd1 xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

:hugs: wag xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

:( hugs to you, wag xxxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

sorry wag :(


----------



## mommyof2peas

still :bfn: on my tests. But my chart is driving me crazy. Right now it's picture perfect for a :bfp:


----------



## SilasLove

I got blood work done on cd21 and Dr called this morning and my progesterone level was only .7 so I am starting clomid my next cycle and since everything else came back normal she said I probably have PCOS. But I'm counting myself out this cycle since I haven't ovulated anyway. GL to all of you xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Silas, I'm so sorry to hear your news :( hopefully the clomid will help! 

Mommy, your chart is looking great. If that was an implantation dip, it'll take a couple more days before you get a bfp :)


----------



## c beary83

wantingagirl said:


> I hear ya all! I'm back to cd1 xx

Boo - sorry wag. Hopefully I won't be too far behind you



SilasLove said:


> I got blood work done on cd21 and Dr called this morning and my progesterone level was only .7 so I am starting clomid my next cycle and since everything else came back normal she said I probably have PCOS. But I'm counting myself out this cycle since I haven't ovulated anyway. GL to all of you xx

Sorry to hear that Silas. Hope it works for you. I'm starting clomid for the first time once this cycle ends (hopefully at the weekend).


----------



## SilasLove

Then we are in the same boat cbeary :thumbup: 

I'm really a little concerned since she changed her mind so quickly on doing clomid. I'm now like "oh man, will I ever get pregnant?!" But that's okay I optimistic about this. DH said we will do it as long as we need to, but I am still thinking only until November or so. :shrug:


----------



## c beary83

Yey :happydance:

We can be clomid buddies. Why did she change her mind? I've only got six months worth of tablets then I have to be reviewed:wacko:


----------



## mommyof2peas

I'll be in the Clomid group:) I have 5 months left.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I am just finishing up my first cycle today. My consultant only gave me 3 months before a review. Hopefully I'll get a BFP before then. Xx


----------



## c beary83

mommyof2peas said:


> I'll be in the Clomid group:) I have 5 months left.

Yay :happydance:



Teeny Weeny said:


> I am just finishing up my first cycle today. My consultant only gave me 3 months before a review. Hopefully I'll get a BFP before then. Xx

How did you find it teeny weeny? I'm a bit nervous but excited at the same time :wacko:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I thought I would test today because I had to lol, just to make sure tests was ok, 2 evaps already, have just ordered some wide tests as prefer them xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I am on 100mg and I have felt fine. Absolutely no different whatsoever! I take them at night after my dinner. I don't remember any side effects last time either. Xx


----------



## drjo718

Hi everyone. I recognize many of you from other threads. I just took day 10 of provera last night, now waiting for AF so I can start femara again. My fertility specialist said we'll do 3 more cycles of femara (but then gave in to 4) before we move on but seemed optimistic this would work now that my fibroid is gone. I guess it was filling most of my uterine cavity.


----------



## beardyco

Gf has irregular periods and we're waiting for AF to arrive, Glow app said AF should be here 2 days ago but other website calculators say it should be on Saturday. 

Took a ClearBlue test tonight and negative :cry:

Should we keep our hopes up? The sore boobs, fatigue, food cravings, left side lower tummy twinges at nights and slight headaches are all present


----------



## SilasLove

Cbeary - I guess the blood results convinced her I wasnt full of it? :shrug: I really dont know lol. She just said they are sure I have PCOS now so I guess she just wanted the blood work before giving it to me.

I do believe mine is a low dose of clomid though, but I havent picked up the prescription and I cant remember the exact dose to said over the phone. Ill let you ladies know.


----------



## mommyxofxone

3 dpo here today. testing moving up to june 27th now. saying this is going to be a 28 day cycle? what the crap? i only get those once a year.


----------



## cnswilliams

How do you determine if you should go on clomid or not? Is it only if you are not ovulation? I think I am having a failed attempt at ovulation this month but I also think I had a very early MC last month and my first cycle after the MC in December I failed to ovulate as well. Does that sound like something that would call for a need for clomid?


----------



## cnswilliams

mommyof2peas said:


> I'll be in the Clomid group:) I have 5 months left.

You're not going to need yours, just send it to me! j/k ;-)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Lol


----------



## mommyof2peas

For those having to buy the clomid out of pocket likebme, go to Walmart. It's $9 for 5 50mg. Way cheapest I've found


----------



## c beary83

SilasLove said:


> Cbeary - I guess the blood results convinced her I wasnt full of it? :shrug: I really dont know lol. She just said they are sure I have PCOS now so I guess she just wanted the blood work before giving it to me.
> 
> I do believe mine is a low dose of clomid though, but I havent picked up the prescription and I cant remember the exact dose to said over the phone. Ill let you ladies know.

Mine is 50 which I think is the lowest



cnswilliams said:


> How do you determine if you should go on clomid or not? Is it only if you are not ovulation? I think I am having a failed attempt at ovulation this month but I also think I had a very early MC last month and my first cycle after the MC in December I failed to ovulate as well. Does that sound like something that would call for a need for clomid?

From what i understand Clomid stops certain hormones from working so the ones that do make sure ovulation happens each month. I am fairly certain I ovulate each month as I get positive opk and temp rise but I've been put on it to increase my chances.



mommyof2peas said:


> Lol

I've seen your lines! Good luck! Hope this is it for you x


----------



## cnswilliams

My chart is driving me nuts, most definitely out this month (again). Mommy, are you testing today??? :)


----------



## SilasLove

Yes mommyof2peas got mine at Walmart so happy I saw your post lol.

I got 5, 50mg to take cd3-7. Any advice on when and how to take it where I am less likely yo experience side effects??


----------



## Teeny Weeny

SilasLove said:


> Yes mommyof2peas got mine at Walmart so happy I saw your post lol.
> 
> I got 5, 50mg to take cd3-7. Any advice on when and how to take it where I am less likely yo experience side effects??

Can you guys but it over the counter? In the UK my GP cannot prescribe it even. It has to be a fertility specialist. :shrug: xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

cnswilliams said:


> My chart is driving me nuts, most definitely out this month (again). Mommy, are you testing today??? :)

I did test. Nothing. 10 DPO so Im not holding much hope. I dont have any symptoms. My chart isnt looking so pretty anymore. So Im sure Im off to the next month. 



SilasLove said:


> Yes mommyof2peas got mine at Walmart so happy I saw your post lol.
> 
> I got 5, 50mg to take cd3-7. Any advice on when and how to take it where I am less likely yo experience side effects??

I take it at night. But I still get the night sweats and headaches. It will help with some side effects if you are sleeping :)



Teeny Weeny said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> Yes mommyof2peas got mine at Walmart so happy I saw your post lol.
> 
> I got 5, 50mg to take cd3-7. Any advice on when and how to take it where I am less likely yo experience side effects??
> 
> Can you guys but it over the counter? In the UK my GP cannot prescribe it even. It has to be a fertility specialist. :shrug: xxClick to expand...

Our GP can't give it, but our OBs can. The Ob are the lady docs that do your yearly and take care of you while pregnant. They aren't specialist in fertility, but a little more so then our GP when it comes to lady bits.


----------



## c beary83

SilasLove said:


> Yes mommyof2peas got mine at Walmart so happy I saw your post lol.
> 
> I got 5, 50mg to take cd3-7. Any advice on when and how to take it where I am less likely yo experience side effects??

I'm probably gonna start mine on Monday or Tuesday - that will be cd2. Not looking forward to side effects:wacko:

I've heard if you take it at night you don't get as many side effects??? 

Will let you know how I get on:thumbup:

Can you guys but it over the counter? In the UK my GP cannot prescribe it even. It has to be a fertility specialist. :shrug: xx[/QUOTE]

Yeah - I got mine from the fertility specialist. I've been seeing them/doing tests for about twelve months before they gave them to me:coffee:



mommyof2peas said:


> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> My chart is driving me nuts, most definitely out this month (again). Mommy, are you testing today??? :)
> 
> I did test. Nothing. 10 DPO so Im not holding much hope. I dont have any symptoms. My chart isnt looking so pretty anymore. So Im sure Im off to the next month.
> 
> Boo. I hope it's just a glitch in the chart x
> 
> 
> 
> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> Yes mommyof2peas got mine at Walmart so happy I saw your post lol.
> 
> I got 5, 50mg to take cd3-7. Any advice on when and how to take it where I am less likely yo experience side effects??Click to expand...
> 
> I take it at night. But I still get the night sweats and headaches. It will help with some side effects if you are sleeping :)
> 
> Not looking forward to night sweats :nope:Click to expand...


----------



## c beary83

Mommy of 2 peas - have you got any advice about when you ovulate on clomid? Should it be the same as normal or would it delay/bring it forward?

I always ovulate cd12\13 and have to plan :sex: as hubby has a low sex drive :cry: 

I'm frightened it we start early and it is delayed we won't make it to the finishing post:blush:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I didn't have any side effects this cycle. I was worried as I took 100mg. I must have got lucky. 
Good luck to all testing soon... We need to see some more BFPs. Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

c beary83 said:


> Mommy of 2 peas - have you got any advice about when you ovulate on clomid? Should it be the same as normal or would it delay/bring it forward?
> 
> I always ovulate cd12\13 and have to plan :sex: as hubby has a low sex drive :cry:
> 
> I'm frightened it we start early and it is delayed we won't make it to the finishing post:blush:

From what I have read it should be 5-10 days after your last pill. Xx


----------



## SilasLove

I really hope I ovulate. I'm concerned clomid won't work for me or something. (Me just being me and worrying) 

The only month I got a +opk it was on cd22 so it would be nice to ovulate at a more regular pace. 

We have been trying 7 months, and was told to wait for 9 months before OB would consider doing clomid but after blood draw and progesterone was only .7 I guess that changed things? Not really sure, but I am not going to complain.


----------



## mommyof2peas

c beary83 said:


> Mommy of 2 peas - have you got any advice about when you ovulate on clomid? Should it be the same as normal or would it delay/bring it forward?
> 
> I always ovulate cd12\13 and have to plan :sex: as hubby has a low sex drive :cry:
> 
> I'm frightened it we start early and it is delayed we won't make it to the finishing post:blush:

I'm not really sure. Ive heard it delays for some and brings some forward. Rule of thumb is 10 days after your last pill. But of course that can be different for everyone. 

Ive never had the night sweats like some do. Mine or more of a hot flash. My face flushes and I need a fan, but I dont wake up in a puddle of sweat. 

I would try every other day. That way you can keep up. lol :haha::haha:


----------



## c beary83

Ha-ha - we do that anyway :wacko:


----------



## cnswilliams

Mommy- sorry about the bfn, hopefully it was just too early? I still haven't decided if I should by any tests or not. My only chance of getting Prego would be if the sperm lasted 4 days or we caught the egg within the 24 hour window after I ovulated. Who knows, timing it perfectly hasn't worked, maybe it will be this crazy scenario that gets it done.

So to all getting on clomid, are all of you not ovulating? Or does it help with more than that? How long did all of you ttc before you talked to the doc?


----------



## mommyof2peas

I'm on it to help strengthen my eggs. Im 34 and have had two MMC in a row. But Im debating going off it for a few months. Im starting to think I'm not ovulating as strong as I should be anymore. I've always ovulated on my own, but the last few months I haven't gotten a positive OPK. Its been 7 months since my last MC. I should be regnant by now.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I don't always ovulate as I have PCOS. I spoke to the doctor after 6 months due to this and the fact I am getting older. We are now on out 13th cycle. We had a MMC 3 months ago. I needed Clomid for DS2 which took us 18 months. Xx


----------



## c beary83

I spoke to the doctor after six month ttc because I'm a bit older and was worried it would take a while (never expected this long:wacko:).

I've been seeing the specialist for the last twelve month and had various tests done on me and hubby which show everything is fine:shrug:

Hubby has slightly less morphology but they didn't seem that worried as it was only 1% below normal and everything else was fine.

I was supposed to go for a hsg in April but I had a miscarriage that month so they didn't do that one as it showed that at least one of my tubes was open:happydance:

So they gave me clomid after that to give me more chances at catching an egg.

I've done a few month naturally since then because I heard that you are more fertile after a loss but that hasn't worked for me :cry:


----------



## drjo718

I would ovulate eventually but I could take me 2 to 5 months due to pcos, so i tried clomid almost right away. It didn't work for me. Then I started on femara and that worked the 2 cycles I tried it. I'm starting it again tomorrow.


----------



## SilasLove

Im not ovulating, and have been trying for 7months and just talked to my OB about my concerns.


----------



## wantingagirl

This is from my journal 

Not really much to say at the min cycle day 4 so pretty boring. I'm a bit concerned that my period hasn't been the same since the d&c and that my lining isn't thick enough. I have my appointment on Thursday. 

I used to have 5-6 days on bleeding usually consisting of 2 highs 2 mediums 2 lows then maybe 1 spotting. I've had 2 heavy days 1 medium and today I would say medium - light. I'd always drank every weekend alcohol and and only other conclusion maybe the periods I had before weren't so healthy and was my normal to bleed for nearly 7 days my ovulation was never same time more erratic and usually ovulated between cd16-20. Now every time since I didn't drink alcohol and fizzy I ovulated bang on cd14 and weirdly the cycle just before I got my bfp in November it was a shorter 4-5 day cycle. Maybe this has always been my norm if I was healthier either that or maybe something is wrong. I've lost nearly 4 stone from no fizzy or alcohol any overall being healthier gone from about 13 stone to 9 and half stone size 14-16 to an 8-10 :wacko:


----------



## cnswilliams

mommyof2peas said:


> I'm on it to help strengthen my eggs. Im 34 and have had two MMC in a row. But Im debating going off it for a few months. Im starting to think I'm not ovulating as strong as I should be anymore. I've always ovulated on my own, but the last few months I haven't gotten a positive OPK. Its been 7 months since my last MC. I should be regnant by now.

What does that mean "not as strong"? Do you think that could be my problem? This month was 6 months since our MC and it was always so easy getting pregnant before that, thinking about talking to the doc soon but I may just wait until my annual since it lands at the 1 yr mark of MC as well. 



Teeny Weeny said:


> I don't always ovulate as I have PCOS. I spoke to the doctor after 6 months due to this and the fact I am getting older. We are now on out 13th cycle. We had a MMC 3 months ago. I needed Clomid for DS2 which took us 18 months. Xx

I have questioned the PCOS thing. I have even taken online symptom tests and they came back with a good chance. On my list of things to talk to the doc about. Did you always have it or it happened later with age? It is crazy to think that it can still happen after all that time has passed!!! 6 months has me so full of doubt I am ready to go out and get a puppy for me and the kids! 



c beary83 said:


> I spoke to the doctor after six month ttc because I'm a bit older and was worried it would take a while (never expected this long:wacko:).
> 
> I've been seeing the specialist for the last twelve month and had various tests done on me and hubby which show everything is fine:shrug:
> 
> Hubby has slightly less morphology but they didn't seem that worried as it was only 1% below normal and everything else was fine.
> 
> I was supposed to go for a hsg in April but I had a miscarriage that month so they didn't do that one as it showed that at least one of my tubes was open:happydance:
> 
> So they gave me clomid after that to give me more chances at catching an egg.
> 
> I've done a few month naturally since then because I heard that you are more fertile after a loss but that hasn't worked for me :cry:

What is "a bit older"? I am 35 and this month makes 6 months.

I was told you are more fertile after MC too! That was what a lot of friends were saying to comfort me... but that seemed to be true for every one BUT me! Even the cashier at dollar tree was asking me if hpts from there really work because she sees me in there buying them every month and when I told her yes and the short version of my story she told me that she was pregnant 3 weeks after MC!!! I couldn't understand why she would tell me this AFTER I expressed my struggles as to why she sees me in there month after month!!! Some people!!



drjo718 said:


> I would ovulate eventually but I could take me 2 to 5 months due to pcos, so i tried clomid almost right away. It didn't work for me. Then I started on femara and that worked the 2 cycles I tried it. I'm starting it again tomorrow.

What does femara do differently than clomid? I couldn't imagine 2-5 months to ovulate! Three weeks kills me! I am so sorry :(. Hope this month brings quick positive opks!!! :)



SilasLove said:


> Im not ovulating, and have been trying for 7months and just talked to my OB about my concerns.

Silas, so sorry you are not ovulating. I can only imagine how much more anxiety that puts into the whole ttc routine :(. What did your OB have to say? Do you temp? Is that how you know you don't ovulate?




By the way, I have said it before but I will say it again, I am so grateful for all of you! The information and comfort that is shared is very special! Gives us a way to not feel so alone! Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## drjo718

cnswilliams said:


> drjo718 said:
> 
> 
> I would ovulate eventually but I could take me 2 to 5 months due to pcos, so i tried clomid almost right away. It didn't work for me. Then I started on femara and that worked the 2 cycles I tried it. I'm starting it again tomorrow.
> 
> What does femara do differently than clomid? I couldn't imagine 2-5 months to ovulate! Three weeks kills me! I am so sorry :(. Hope this month brings quick positive opks!!! :)Click to expand...

Femara just has a different mechanism of action than clomid and works for some people who don't respond properly to clomid. And yes, the wait to ovulate sucks. I ovulated last in april, and if femara works this cycle I should ovulate around July 8. Fingers crossed!


----------



## cnswilliams

drjo718 said:


> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drjo718 said:
> 
> 
> I would ovulate eventually but I could take me 2 to 5 months due to pcos, so i tried clomid almost right away. It didn't work for me. Then I started on femara and that worked the 2 cycles I tried it. I'm starting it again tomorrow.
> 
> What does femara do differently than clomid? I couldn't imagine 2-5 months to ovulate! Three weeks kills me! I am so sorry :(. Hope this month brings quick positive opks!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Femara just has a different mechanism of action than clomid and works for some people who don't respond properly to clomid. And yes, the wait to ovulate sucks. I ovulated last in april, and if femara works this cycle I should ovulate around July 8. Fingers crossed!Click to expand...

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## bluefish1980

drjo718 said:


> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drjo718 said:
> 
> 
> I would ovulate eventually but I could take me 2 to 5 months due to pcos, so i tried clomid almost right away. It didn't work for me. Then I started on femara and that worked the 2 cycles I tried it. I'm starting it again tomorrow.
> 
> What does femara do differently than clomid? I couldn't imagine 2-5 months to ovulate! Three weeks kills me! I am so sorry :(. Hope this month brings quick positive opks!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Femara just has a different mechanism of action than clomid and works for some people who don't respond properly to clomid. And yes, the wait to ovulate sucks. I ovulated last in april, and if femara works this cycle I should ovulate around July 8. Fingers crossed!Click to expand...

I'm due to ovulate 8th July too - AND its my birthday! (I'll be 35!)

Hopefully, 8th July is lucky :)


----------



## drjo718

bluefish1980 said:


> drjo718 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drjo718 said:
> 
> 
> I would ovulate eventually but I could take me 2 to 5 months due to pcos, so i tried clomid almost right away. It didn't work for me. Then I started on femara and that worked the 2 cycles I tried it. I'm starting it again tomorrow.
> 
> What does femara do differently than clomid? I couldn't imagine 2-5 months to ovulate! Three weeks kills me! I am so sorry :(. Hope this month brings quick positive opks!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Femara just has a different mechanism of action than clomid and works for some people who don't respond properly to clomid. And yes, the wait to ovulate sucks. I ovulated last in april, and if femara works this cycle I should ovulate around July 8. Fingers crossed!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm due to ovulate 8th July too - AND its my birthday! (I'll be 35!)
> 
> Hopefully, 8th July is lucky :)Click to expand...

my birthday is July 18!! I hope we get the best birthday presents next month!


----------



## mommyof2peas

and mine is July 15th I'll be 35 too ;)


----------



## lovebabyhopes

drjo718 said:


> my birthday is July 18!! I hope we get the best birthday presents next month!

That is my husband's BD and we are 35, too!


----------



## SilasLove

I suspected I wasn't ovulating because I had no +opks except once. Well, I brought this up and they did a blood test on cd21 and my progesterone was .7 and so they said I am not ovulating and based off my PCOS symptoms they agreed to let me try clomid. I am only 26 so was really surprised myself but I am not going to complain.


----------



## mommyxofxone

DH's birthday is also the 18th! lol

Well turns out i'll be going out of town for the next few days- so that means of course, i won't get to test at 10dpo. So my brilliant plan was to test tomorrow at 8dpo instead. LOL so we'll see. 

i'm expected a bfn. But i have to do it. Other than that i won't be back until friday or saturday, which is 11 & 12 dpo, so i would test again saturday if nothing. So if you ladies don't see me for a while that's where i am! 

will make sure to share my bfn with you ladies in the am though lol. and my temping will probably get wonky cause i can't temp with dd in the room cause my therm beeps a million times.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

mommyxofxone said:


> DH's birthday is also the 18th! lol
> 
> Well turns out i'll be going out of town for the next few days- so that means of course, i won't get to test at 10dpo. So my brilliant plan was to test tomorrow at 8dpo instead. LOL so we'll see.
> 
> i'm expected a bfn. But i have to do it. Other than that i won't be back until friday or saturday, which is 11 & 12 dpo, so i would test again saturday if nothing. So if you ladies don't see me for a while that's where i am!
> 
> will make sure to share my bfn with you ladies in the am though lol. and my temping will probably get wonky cause i can't temp with dd in the room cause my therm beeps a million times.

Keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I've had enough for testing now, tested again this am and bfn, my heart literally seems to break seeing one lonely line &#128546; not testing until friday.
Good luck ladies :hugs:


----------



## Babylove100

Hey ladies, sorry to those who've gotten at of bfns :cry: hoping you bfp is just around the corner!

Afm - I've been a bit quiet, but I've been very productive! I've lost 5lbs, have stepped up my gym sessions, have stopped smoking and am generally feeling good in myself! I'm cd16 today so hoping I O soon so I know when to take the tablets to delay af as will be on holiday when she's due. Then another month off in July, and I'm think I may start ttc again in Aug rather than Sept/Oct, I'm not sure I've got it in me to wait that long!!x


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Babylove100 said:


> Hey ladies, sorry to those who've gotten at of bfns :cry: hoping you bro is just around the corner!
> 
> Afm - I've been a bit quiet, but I've been very productive! I've lost 5lbs, have stepped up my gym sessions, have stopped smoking and am generally feeling good in myself! I'm cd16 today so hoping I O soon so I know when to take the tablets to delay af as will be on holiday when she's due. Then another month off in July, and I'm think I may start ttc again in Aug rather than Sept/Oct, I'm not sure I've got it in me to wait that long!!x

Wow, congrats on the weight loss and healthier lifestyle, that's fantastic! Loving your attitude :) xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning ladies. got a :bfn: this am. however it is 8dpo. so i was expecting that.

i go back and forth with having line eye though. because i swore i saw a hint of something. i played with the colors on my phone and i saw it picking up something? but when put on the computer it doesn't do it. and inverted shows nothing. anyway, here's this am's test.
 



Attached Files:







8dpo6.23.15.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## cnswilliams

bluefish1980 said:


> drjo718 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drjo718 said:
> 
> 
> I would ovulate eventually but I could take me 2 to 5 months due to pcos, so i tried clomid almost right away. It didn't work for me. Then I started on femara and that worked the 2 cycles I tried it. I'm starting it again tomorrow.
> 
> What does femara do differently than clomid? I couldn't imagine 2-5 months to ovulate! Three weeks kills me! I am so sorry :(. Hope this month brings quick positive opks!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Femara just has a different mechanism of action than clomid and works for some people who don't respond properly to clomid. And yes, the wait to ovulate sucks. I ovulated last in april, and if femara works this cycle I should ovulate around July 8. Fingers crossed!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm due to ovulate 8th July too - AND its my birthday! (I'll be 35!)
> 
> Hopefully, 8th July is lucky :)Click to expand...

Your chart looks promising! Have you tested?



mommyxofxone said:


> DH's birthday is also the 18th! lol
> 
> Well turns out i'll be going out of town for the next few days- so that means of course, i won't get to test at 10dpo. So my brilliant plan was to test tomorrow at 8dpo instead. LOL so we'll see.
> 
> i'm expected a bfn. But i have to do it. Other than that i won't be back until friday or saturday, which is 11 & 12 dpo, so i would test again saturday if nothing. So if you ladies don't see me for a while that's where i am!
> 
> will make sure to share my bfn with you ladies in the am though lol. and my temping will probably get wonky cause i can't temp with dd in the room cause my therm beeps a million times.

Your chart looks promising too!! Good Luck!!



xxmyheartxx said:


> I've had enough for testing now, tested again this am and bfn, my heart literally seems to break seeing one lonely line &#128546; not testing until friday.
> Good luck ladies :hugs:

So sorry myheart :hugs: I know how you feel! I think I am going to avoid buying any tests next go around so I stop torturing myself with them. Chin up Momma!



Babylove100 said:


> Hey ladies, sorry to those who've gotten at of bfns :cry: hoping you bfp is just around the corner!
> 
> Afm - I've been a bit quiet, but I've been very productive! I've lost 5lbs, have stepped up my gym sessions, have stopped smoking and am generally feeling good in myself! I'm cd16 today so hoping I O soon so I know when to take the tablets to delay af as will be on holiday when she's due. Then another month off in July, and I'm think I may start ttc again in Aug rather than Sept/Oct, I'm not sure I've got it in me to wait that long!!x

Congratulations on the the weight loss and not smoking any more!!! That is great! Hope the positive life style changes make August a magical month!! :)


----------



## c beary83

I've just taken my first clomid tablet. Waiting for the side effects...:argh:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

c beary83 said:


> I've just taken my first clomid tablet. Waiting for the side effects...:argh:

Good luck! Hope it does the trick :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

c beary83 said:


> I've just taken my first clomid tablet. Waiting for the side effects...:argh:

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Good luck! I found that I really didnt start having any issues until the 3 tablet in or so. But maybe your one of the lucky ones that doesnt get any side effects!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I've not tested today, I've actually shocked myself ha, got myself a new ticker and that will soon pass until we start ttc again.
Hope all you lovely ladies are ok xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

af due today, but not hear yet. Its early. Temp went up but I took it at 8am instead of 4. So that may of had something to do with it. Guess we will see. I havent tested in two days


----------



## c beary83

I'm just waiting for ovulation:coffee:


----------



## cnswilliams

mommyof2peas said:


> af due today, but not hear yet. Its early. Temp went up but I took it at 8am instead of 4. So that may of had something to do with it. Guess we will see. I havent tested in two days

Good luck tomorrow!! :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Cd 1 today. at this point I'm not really sad. I just kinda....am. next month and the month after will be clomid free. I am still picking up my prescription so I can start again, but I really think my body needs a break. Honestly it need 6 months. But I dont have that long. I may give it the summer. I'm debating on if I should temp or not so I guess we will see.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

mommyof2peas said:


> Cd 1 today. at this point I'm not really sad. I just kinda....am. next month and the month after will be clomid free. I am still picking up my prescription so I can start again, but I really think my body needs a break. Honestly it need 6 months. But I dont have that long. I may give it the summer. I'm debating on if I should temp or not so I guess we will see.

:( I'm so sorry the witch got you. Perhaps a break is exactly what you need. Just to regroup and come back strong and ready to catch that egg! Be kind to yourself today xxxx


----------



## c beary83

mommyof2peas said:


> Cd 1 today. at this point I'm not really sad. I just kinda....am. next month and the month after will be clomid free. I am still picking up my prescription so I can start again, but I really think my body needs a break. Honestly it need 6 months. But I dont have that long. I may give it the summer. I'm debating on if I should temp or not so I guess we will see.

:hugs: it's crap isn't it. I'm feeling really pissed off today. Three pregnant women at my work and one was gloating to me about going on maternity leave. :grr:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Im in a group of ladies I met on BnB. We all had Jan babies together. We have a group on FB now and i love each of them, but over the time Ive lost my babies a lot of them have become pregnant. A couple even had oops. Im happy for them truly, but its stings for sure


----------



## c beary83

Yeah it's rubbish. One of the ladies at work has just come back from maternity leave and now she's onto having her second. Not fair :cry:


----------



## mommyof2peas

I feel awful for being like this because I do have 4 kids. But I can't help it.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm sorry mommy. It's crappie and I feel exactly the same, I'm actually looking forward to having a short break as my heart is so sad seeing so many bfns xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Sorry about af mommy.

had to come home early by a day from vacation. Tomorrow i will be testing again at 11 dpo.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

mommyxofxone said:


> Sorry about af mommy.
> 
> had to come home early by a day from vacation. Tomorrow i will be testing again at 11 dpo.

Your chart is looking amazing... Good luck!!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Af is here &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; officially now not trying until Nov xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

xxmyheartxx said:


> Af is here &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; officially now not trying until Nov xxx

I'm so sorry :( hugs to you xxxxxx


----------



## Babylove100

So sorry mommyof2peas and myheart :hugs: stupid :witch: xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

11 dpo and :bfn: :( feeling very down.


----------



## mommyof2peas

MyHeart, I know you've said (I think) But why are you waiting until November?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hubby's working away for the next couple of months and we have booked a holiday for April &#9786; xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

mommyxofxone said:


> 11 dpo and :bfn: :( feeling very down.


Still time hun :hugs:


----------



## c beary83

xxmyheartxx said:


> Af is here &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; officially now not trying until Nov xxx

Sorry my heart :hugs:


----------



## SilasLove

Sorry myheart xx I hope your break gets you feeling better. :hugs:

I am still waiting on AF to start a new cycle and all of that. DH is working out of town for a while, so I am not so much rushing AF on right now. I have been allowing myself to relax and go with the flow and not worry so much! I'll probably be a lunatic come next cycle, but whatever. At least I am saving up some energy now. :haha:


----------



## littlemiss84

Sorry AF got you myheart and mommyof2peas :hugs:

BFN for me at 10dpo, think I'm out!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

littlemiss84 said:


> Sorry AF got you myheart and mommyof2peas :hugs:
> 
> BFN for me at 10dpo, think I'm out!

Still time hun xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

SilasLove said:


> Sorry myheart xx I hope your break gets you feeling better. :hugs:
> 
> I am still waiting on AF to start a new cycle and all of that. DH is working out of town for a while, so I am not so much rushing AF on right now. I have been allowing myself to relax and go with the flow and not worry so much! I'll probably be a lunatic come next cycle, but whatever. At least I am saving up some energy now. :haha:

I know what you mean, I'm already looking forward to poas in Nov haha xxx


----------



## cnswilliams

mommyof2peas said:


> I feel awful for being like this because I do have 4 kids. But I can't help it.

Having kids doesn't make your desire less or any kess important. It gives a new desire in relation to no children because now you know what your missing IMO!!!



xxmyheartxx said:


> Af is here &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; officially now not trying until Nov xxx

So now that you are officially not trying are we gonna see a BFP next month!!?? Lol



littlemiss84 said:


> Sorry AF got you myheart and mommyof2peas :hugs:
> 
> BFN for me at 10dpo, think I'm out!

Still time littlemiss!


----------



## cnswilliams

I wish I could have a consistent cycle just once. Every month there is some new weird charting event that happens that gives me false hope!!! Hoping...didn't you get prego the one month you decided not to chart or am I thinking of someone else? Wondering if that is the trick!! Lol


----------



## Hoping girl 2

cnswilliams said:


> I wish I could have a consistent cycle just once. Every month there is some new weird charting event that happens that gives me false hope!!! Hoping...didn't you get prego the one month you decided not to chart or am I thinking of someone else? Wondering if that is the trick!! Lol

I did! It was our 'we're not trying' cycle as baby would've been due on the same due date as my son. Dh also had a sa scheduled for when I usually ovulate (cd13) and he couldn't have sex three days prior to that so we only had sex once really early and on cd9 and there we go! So now we get a lovely but very expensive end/start of the year :) 

I do think that helped me lots, not charting, not worrying so much. I still symptom spotted in the 2ww but was so convinced it wouldn't happen as we'd been timing everything perfectly and it wasn't happening that I think even my symptom spotting was more out of habit than proper obsessing.

It irks me that the thing that worked for me was the 'just relax and it will happen' because as happy as I am with the end result, the relaxing was the one thing that was out of my control and the thing I hated hearing most when people tried giving me advice. 

Now on the other hand, it could very easily have been the fertility reflexology I did that cycle and the q-10 and baby aspirin that I also started that cycle!


----------



## cnswilliams

Hoping girl 2 said:


> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> I wish I could have a consistent cycle just once. Every month there is some new weird charting event that happens that gives me false hope!!! Hoping...didn't you get prego the one month you decided not to chart or am I thinking of someone else? Wondering if that is the trick!! Lol
> 
> I did! It was our 'we're not trying' cycle as baby would've been due on the same due date as my son. Dh also had a sa scheduled for when I usually ovulate (cd13) and he couldn't have sex three days prior to that so we only had sex once really early and on cd9 and there we go! So now we get a lovely but very expensive end/start of the year :)
> 
> I do think that helped me lots, not charting, not worrying so much. I still symptom spotted in the 2ww but was so convinced it wouldn't happen as we'd been timing everything perfectly and it wasn't happening that I think even my symptom spotting was more out of habit than proper obsessing.
> 
> It irks me that the thing that worked for me was the 'just relax and it will happen' because as happy as I am with the end result, the relaxing was the one thing that was out of my control and the thing I hated hearing most when people tried giving me advice.
> 
> Now on the other hand, it could very easily have been the fertility reflexology I did that cycle and the q-10 and baby aspirin that I also started that cycle!Click to expand...


This month ended up kinda the same for us because I ovulated late. This month is the least likely of all of them for us to get pregnant. Maybe that means its my lucky month! lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

temp went up today :shrug: af due tomorrow or monday.


----------



## c beary83

Hope it's a good sign for you!


----------



## c beary83

I'm having headaches and hot flushes with the clomid. Only one tablet left to go! Hope it is worth it


----------



## mommyxofxone

:( that doesn't sound like a good time!!!!!


----------



## cnswilliams

c beary83 said:


> I'm having headaches and hot flushes with the clomid. Only one tablet left to go! Hope it is worth it

I hope you feel better and get your bfp!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

c beary83 said:


> I'm having headaches and hot flushes with the clomid. Only one tablet left to go! Hope it is worth it

As far as side effects go, those are the most common I think. I sure hope they don't get too bad. I also have blurred vision. But thats mostly in the morning.


----------



## c beary83

Oh gosh. I hope I don't get that one. I feel a bit better today and just taking it easy as I was running around yesterday doing lots of jobs so I think I wore myself out. Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm just waiting for November lol!!!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

13 dpo. :witch: due today. no sign of her yet. no cramping. nothing. no spotting. tested. got a nice :bfn: i'm out. just sitting here waiting for af to show. :coffee:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Nice 3 day AF this month...3 freaking days. That doesnt seem like enough to do anything. I think my choice to cut out the Clomid for a while is a good one.


----------



## drjo718

I finished femara a couple nights ago. Now just waiting and hoping I o.


----------



## littlemiss84

I'm out!:witch:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Still no :witch: im going craZy!!!!


----------



## SilasLove

Sorry to those who are out :(

AF hasn't come yet, due the 6th I do believe. I was kind of hoping she would show early but who knows.


----------



## dancingnurse2

I am supposed to take my first dose of clomid tonight. I have only had one day of medium flow and spotting on the rest of days. Would y'all still consider this cycle day 5? I normally have good flow from medium to heavy. Confused


----------



## mommyof2peas

with Clomid docs consider any flow a period. So yes it would be CD 5


----------



## dancingnurse2

Thanks! This will be my last round of clomid, if it doesn't work then we will do one month off and then on to femera. Also taking fertilaid, using preseed, and drinking tea. fingers crossed.


----------



## c beary83

littlemiss84 said:


> I'm out!:witch:

Sorry little miss:hugs:


----------



## c beary83

mommyof2peas said:


> Nice 3 day AF this month...3 freaking days. That doesnt seem like enough to do anything. I think my choice to cut out the Clomid for a while is a good one.

Hope it works for you x


----------



## wantingagirl

Sorry little miss and anyone else who's out I've missed. I don't get on here too much as I've struggled since my loss but now I'm on the mindset 'it is what it is and I'm in no rush'

I work tues, weds and Thursday night til midnight and have 4 kids so busy busy busy but get on when I can. 

I am on my third high day cd12 so if anything like last month will get my peak tomorrow and ovulate Wednesday :wacko: another month of failure and picking myself back up :dohh:


----------



## c beary83

Hi wag! What do you mean another month of failure? If you'll ovulate on Wednesday you've got a few days to get some :sex: in?


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh wanting i'm sorry that doesn't sound like fun :( 


maybe you can be sick on tues and weds and bd instead :)


afm, :coffee: temp dropped way down today. expecting af anytime today. she's taking her dear sweet time and a day late even. i'm so mad i'm going to punch her in the face when she gets here. Still heavy cramping in the left side, and well, just waiting. so annoying. i can't even move on.


----------



## wantingagirl

Haha thanks Hun they had a stupid sickness score at work they are pretty strict plus I've been on holidays the last 10 days and it's only me and another girl on til midnight so wouldn't want to leave her on her own. 

Cbeary I'm more expressing my disgust at how I feel every month rather than that I've missed anything :haha:


----------



## wantingagirl

mommyxofxone said:


> oh wanting i'm sorry that doesn't sound like fun :(
> 
> 
> maybe you can be sick on tues and weds and bd instead :)
> 
> 
> afm, :coffee: temp dropped way down today. expecting af anytime today. she's taking her dear sweet time and a day late even. i'm so mad i'm going to punch her in the face when she gets here. Still heavy cramping in the left side, and well, just waiting. so annoying. i can't even move on.

Sorry Hun :( waiting sucks xx


----------



## c beary83

wantingagirl said:


> Haha thanks Hun they had a stupid sickness score at work they are pretty strict plus I've been on holidays the last 10 days and it's only me and another girl on til midnight so wouldn't want to leave her on her own.
> 
> Cbeary I'm more expressing my disgust at how I feel every month rather than that I've missed anything :haha:

Oh I see :haha:


----------



## c beary83

We've got very similar cycle charts this month wag:winkwink:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

mommyxofxone said:


> oh wanting i'm sorry that doesn't sound like fun :(
> 
> 
> maybe you can be sick on tues and weds and bd instead :)
> 
> 
> afm, :coffee: temp dropped way down today. expecting af anytime today. she's taking her dear sweet time and a day late even. i'm so mad i'm going to punch her in the face when she gets here. Still heavy cramping in the left side, and well, just waiting. so annoying. i can't even move on.

I'm sorry hun xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

it's ok ladies just frustrated. just want her to show if she's going to show or give me a bfp.


----------



## SilasLove

Waiting for AF really sucks. I'm over it and she isn't really even due yet. :wacko:


----------



## mommyof2peas

mommyxofxone said:


> it's ok ladies just frustrated. just want her to show if she's going to show or give me a bfp.

I wish I could open your chart cause it kinda looks like you would have Oed a bit later then you think.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i had the positive opk on the 16th and the temp rise right after


----------



## wantingagirl

Is this not quite positive? This is 1pm today. This morning first thing should high on my dual opk x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I would say your next opk will be positive wag xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

That's so close, wag! Go catch that egg! :)


----------



## c beary83

Good luck wag!


----------



## mommyxofxone

looks great wag!!!!



cd 1 here.


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks :flower:

Mummyofone so sorry :hugs: 

Cbeary really? I couldn't open your chart


----------



## wantingagirl

AM


----------



## wantingagirl

Pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Yay wag!!!!!
Sorry mommyofone :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

looks good wag!


----------



## SilasLove

GL WAG xx


----------



## SilasLove

Surprise!!!
 



Attached Files:







20150702_094355.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Yay! Yay! Yay! Congratulations silas!!!! Happy and healthy nine months!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

SilasLove said:


> Surprise!!!

A huge congratulations. Xx


----------



## c beary83

SilasLove said:


> Surprise!!!

Wow!!! Congratulations!!! About time we had some :bfp:'s in this group :winkwink:


----------



## c beary83

Hopefully I won't be too far off:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150702_182630.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## c beary83

I had my clomid scan today and I've got two mature follicles ready to release at any time! Hopefully this cycle will be worth all the awful side effects x


----------



## bombshellmom

Hello all~

Today is supposed to be O day for me, so I guess I've now entered TWW!!! 

Good luck & baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Good luck cbeary!!!!! Hope clomid does the trick :)


----------



## Babylove100

SilasLove said:


> Surprise!!!

Yay :yipee: huge congrats silas!!!xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

SilasLove said:


> Surprise!!!

Huge congratulations xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

c beary83 said:


> Hopefully I won't be too far off:

Good luck huni xxx


----------



## littlemiss84

Congrats Silas :happydance:


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats silas!!!!!! now isn't that a beautiful looking test!!!!


----------



## SilasLove

Thanks ladies! :)


----------



## bluefish1980

Congratulations Silas! That's very exciting! And good to see a BFP, it feels like it's been a while for this group.


----------



## c beary83

wantingagirl said:


> Thanks :flower:
> 
> Mummyofone so sorry :hugs:
> 
> Cbeary really? I couldn't open your chart

Sorry wag - I've only just seen this message. I should have said tickers - not charts:dohh:


----------



## wantingagirl

c beary83 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Thanks :flower:
> 
> Mummyofone so sorry :hugs:
> 
> Cbeary really? I couldn't open your chart
> 
> Sorry wag - I've only just seen this message. I should have said tickers - not charts:dohh:Click to expand...

:haha: ooooooh yes hunni fingers crossed! Yep 2 days apart! I feel fine tho! :growlmad:xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Congrats Silas first time on clomid? Xx


----------



## c beary83

Hi wag! I feel fine too  hopefully it's a good sign


----------



## SilasLove

wantingagirl said:


> Cosngrats Silas first time on clomid? Xx

Surprise bfp, was supposed to start using clomid next cycle but I have dropped 9lbs in the last month so I think it may have helped me ovulate ...when that was I have no idea.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hope everyone is ok?
Looking forward to seeing some tests and hopefully bfps xxx


----------



## Lost7

Can I join? :lol:
I'm trying a few new things this cycle and hoping to end it with a :bfp:


----------



## c beary83

Hi lost! Of course you can join! What have you tried new this month?


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Welcome lost! I hope the new things work out for you xxx fingers crossed for a bfp!!!


----------



## c beary83

xxmyheartxx said:


> Hope everyone is ok?
> Looking forward to seeing some tests and hopefully bfps xxx

Hi my heart! I'm OK. Just waiting to test. If I'm not successful this month we've got to wait a couple of months :cry:

I tried clomid this month but I didn't like it at all and suffered with the side effects so we're gonna try naturally from September.

Hope your OK?


----------



## Lost7

Thank you lovelies <3

I'm temping again (had a few months off due to a triphasic chart giving me false hope!), I'm using Vitamin B6 again on a lower dose (50mg), continuing to use OPK's, going to use Conceive Plus (Used balance activ and fell pregnant, then 2 cycles with pre-seed now giving this a go), going to start taking Maca Root when it arrives and going to use natural Progesterone cream after O as the doctors won't prescribe me progesterone, despite multiple signs saying I am low on Prog, especially with the last miscarriage I made them test me and it was extremely low!


----------



## c beary83

Hi lost! Hope it all works for you. I've tried conceive plus this month. I've never tried b6 or maca root. That's not fair if you tested low for progesterone but they won't give you anything for it - did they give you a reason?


----------



## Lost7

c beary83 said:


> Hi lost! Hope it all works for you. I've tried conceive plus this month. I've never tried b6 or maca root. That's not fair if you tested low for progesterone but they won't give you anything for it - did they give you a reason?

Yeah - basically they want my Fiancé to have a SA (semen analysis). He's having that in 3 weeks. Apparently she can't prescribe progesterone - she'll have to refer me up to a fertility specialist which the waiting list is around 6-9 months! :shock:

I've been reading up on the signs of low progesterone and here's the criteria I fit:

* Recurrent early miscarriages
* No EWCM during fertile phase, lack CM the rest of the time too
* Short LP (10-11 days typically)

So, I've taken matters into my own hands. Really hoping the Vitamin B6 and Maca work their magic, kinda sick of watching everyone else get preggers! :cry:


----------



## c beary83

Yeah that's not good waiting that long. Sorry about your losses :hugs:

Really hope everything works for you this month x


----------



## Lost7

Thanks hun, considering getting some cough medicine tonight.
I don't have a cough, but the active ingredient (Guaifenesin) can be used up to and on the day of ovulation to help loosen the CM. Worth a try I figured.


----------



## c beary83

Yeah I've tried that for cm - also grapefruit juice is supposed to help. Good luck!


----------



## Lost7

c beary83 said:


> Yeah I've tried that for cm - also grapefruit juice is supposed to help. Good luck!

Thanks hun.. I don't like grapefruit :lol:
I think I'll start taking it CD12 as you're supposed to take it 6 days and I usually ovulate on CD17/18 so that'll be plenty. Fingers crossed it works, I'd love to see some CM! :oops:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Lost7 said:


> Thanks hun, considering getting some cough medicine tonight.
> I don't have a cough, but the active ingredient (Guaifenesin) can be used up to and on the day of ovulation to help loosen the CM. Worth a try I figured.

Make sure to drink LOADS of water :) It will help (with the cough meds )


----------



## Lost7

Thanks mommy! I will do! I am not expecting it to taste nice :lol:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

c beary83 said:


> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is ok?
> Looking forward to seeing some tests and hopefully bfps xxx
> 
> Hi my heart! I'm OK. Just waiting to test. If I'm not successful this month we've got to wait a couple of months :cry:
> 
> I tried clomid this month but I didn't like it at all and suffered with the side effects so we're gonna try naturally from September.
> 
> Hope your OK?Click to expand...

My friend tried clomid and said the same. It must of kick started her off as she got a natural bfp a couple of cycles after.
Im ok thank you, happy that my ticker says less than 4 months ha.

Welcome lost &#9786; keeping everything crossed xxx


----------



## Lost7

Thanks xxmyheartxx, trying lots of new things this cycle, we're determined for this :bfp:


----------



## c beary83

Can I :test: yet :winkwink:


----------



## Lost7

c beary83 said:


> Can I :test: yet :winkwink:

You can, but it'll probably be negative, but at least it'll satisfy your POAS addiction, for at least an hour! :lol:


----------



## c beary83

I know:haha: just getting impatient now


----------



## Lost7

Ha ha - I know what you mean. :lol: 
I just want a OPK :bfp: - then I can obsess with you :lol:


----------



## wantingagirl

c beary83 said:


> Can I :test: yet :winkwink:

:rofl:


----------



## wantingagirl

I got a dip below the coverline first time ever today :dohh:


----------



## Lost7

Just noticed your also on Cycle 10 WAG :flower:
This is only my 4th cycle after my last loss though :hugs:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm waiting patiently for everyone to start poas!!!!!!


----------



## bombshellmom

Ladies!! I'm starting to get grumpy from the anxiousness waiting to test!! 

:coffee:


----------



## mommyof2peas

I got tired of not getting solid positives on the IC. SO I got the digi OPKS, Still sitting at low. Not temping this cycle or taking Clomid. Just letting my body do it's thing. It's been pretty nice not worrying about temps going up and down or whether or not its a positive OPK or not :)


----------



## bombshellmom

I felt 2 sharp pains on the right side of my uterus/ and a shooting pain go through my vagina!! Was thinking maybe it could be implantation?! At 6dpo!

FX!!!!! I've never felt implantation before - I never noticed and never looked for it. SO I don't know.


----------



## Lost7

xxmyheartxx said:


> I'm waiting patiently for everyone to start poas!!!!!!

Hey - cycle buddy :lol: ;hugs: You're a day in head of me - how did you manage that :lol:
So if anyones POAS = that'll be you my dear :flower:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Lost7 said:


> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> I'm waiting patiently for everyone to start poas!!!!!!
> 
> Hey - cycle buddy :lol: ;hugs: You're a day in head of me - how did you manage that :lol:
> So if anyones POAS = that'll be you my dear :flower:Click to expand...



Not trying ha. Hubby's working away at the moment plus have a holiday booked for April may so that's us now til November xxx


----------



## Lost7

Ah poop! I needed you as a bump buddy too! :cry:
Good luck for when you are trying hun! :flower:


----------



## wantingagirl

My heart - did you catch any days this cycle or are things on hold for next 4 months? Xxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

xxmyheartxx said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> I'm waiting patiently for everyone to start poas!!!!!!
> 
> Hey - cycle buddy :lol: ;hugs: You're a day in head of me - how did you manage that :lol:
> So if anyones POAS = that'll be you my dear :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying ha. Hubby's working away at the moment plus have a holiday booked for April may so that's us now til November xxxClick to expand...

Answered my own question Hun posted without seeing this first! I bought ics today this can only lead to trouble! Xx


----------



## drjo718

xxmyheartxx said:


> I'm waiting patiently for everyone to start poas!!!!!!

I'm peeing on opks, does that count? Cd19, waiting for ovulation, and really hoping femara works this cycle.


----------



## c beary83

wantingagirl said:


> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> I'm waiting patiently for everyone to start poas!!!!!!
> 
> Hey - cycle buddy :lol: ;hugs: You're a day in head of me - how did you manage that :lol:
> So if anyones POAS = that'll be you my dear :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying ha. Hubby's working away at the moment plus have a holiday booked for April may so that's us now til November xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Answered my own question Hun posted without seeing this first! I bought ics today this can only lead to trouble! XxClick to expand...

When are you testing wag? I'm thinking of starting tomorrow. I think 6dpo is acceptable :winkwink:


----------



## c beary83

drjo718 said:


> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> I'm waiting patiently for everyone to start poas!!!!!!
> 
> I'm peeing on opks, does that count? Cd19, waiting for ovulation, and really hoping femara works this cycle.Click to expand...

Hope it comes soon for you x what does femera do?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Yep opk and pt are fine :haha: :haha:
6 dpo is definitely acceptable &#9786; xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Haha cbeary I forgot to say ordered mine on eBay on purpose so they won't come til prob Saturday so prob or hopefully holding out until Sunday. 

Opks totally acceptable i luv them lines. 

Help girls?!! 

Well I don't know what temp to use my normal temp time is 7.30 but temped an hour earlier and was 36.76 but then temped again normal time of 7.00am which was below the coverline at 36.69 exact same as yesterday's or I can convert it which always worked with last pregnancy 36.87 &#55357;&#56833;

May I also add the second temp was lower than the first even tho we Dtd weird?!!


----------



## Lost7

Hey ladies! I've had a temp drop today, wondering if O may happen? 
Saw some stretchy CM last night (Pic in my Journal) then the temp dip. IC OPK's are getting darker but again, CB dual gave me another low. It wouldn't surprise me if they missed it again as they've a habit now of missing my surges! Just have to wait and see, testing again in 6 hours (so 3pm). Wish me luck! :flower:


----------



## mommyof2peas

got a smile on my digi OPK this morning and I have a YEast infection! first one in over 3 years. I dont want to miss my surge but if I do DTD its going to be so painful!


----------



## drjo718

c beary83 said:


> drjo718 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> I'm waiting patiently for everyone to start poas!!!!!!
> 
> I'm peeing on opks, does that count? Cd19, waiting for ovulation, and really hoping femara works this cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> Hope it comes soon for you x what does femera do?Click to expand...

Femara is similar to clomid in that it helps cause ovulation to occur. Without meds my cycles are 2 to 5 months the apart and very unpredictable. The is my 3rd cycle on femara, but I had to break between the 2nd and 3rd for fibroid surgery. The 1st cycle I ovulated on cd20. The 2nd was cd17. Now I'm cd20 and having tons of ewcm, cervix is high soft/medium and open, and I'm having lower abdominal pressure. Opks are super close to positive but I'm not sure they're quite there yet. I am temping and always have a significant shift after ovulation so I'm hoping I'll know for sure soon.


----------



## c beary83

drjo718 said:


> c beary83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drjo718 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> I'm waiting patiently for everyone to start poas!!!!!!
> 
> I'm peeing on opks, does that count? Cd19, waiting for ovulation, and really hoping femara works this cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> Hope it comes soon for you x what does femera do?Click to expand...
> 
> Femara is similar to clomid in that it helps cause ovulation to occur. Without meds my cycles are 2 to 5 months the apart and very unpredictable. The is my 3rd cycle on femara, but I had to break between the 2nd and 3rd for fibroid surgery. The 1st cycle I ovulated on cd20. The 2nd was cd17. Now I'm cd20 and having tons of ewcm, cervix is high soft/medium and open, and I'm having lower abdominal pressure. Opks are super close to positive but I'm not sure they're quite there yet. I am temping and always have a significant shift after ovulation so I'm hoping I'll know for sure soon.Click to expand...

Hope it works for you x


----------



## c beary83

I had three strange stabbing sensations in my lower tummy today. Too early for implantation - must have been indigestion:dohh:


----------



## bombshellmom

c beary83 said:


> I had three strange stabbing sensations in my lower tummy today. Too early for implantation - must have been indigestion:dohh:

IDK 5dpo could be implantation...maybe not typical but I've heard that it can happen?! Who knows! :shrug:


----------



## Babylove100

mommyof2peas said:


> got a smile on my digi OPK this morning and I have a YEast infection! first one in over 3 years. I dont want to miss my surge but if I do DTD its going to be so painful!

Oh no! Hope it clears up soon and good luck!!! Got everything crossed for you!


----------



## drjo718

Positive opk this afternoon! Yay!


----------



## bombshellmom

I'm supposed to be 7dpo today. I caved in and tested and got this result right away?! The hell lol, did I O earlier than expected since coming off the pill??
 



Attached Files:







ff.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mommyxofxone

bomb shell just be careful of the blue dye remember! test again with pink dye! although that does look pretty positive!


afm i just got home from vacation, can anyone recap? what's going on ladies? 3 days til i can start doing opks here.


----------



## bombshellmom

So I took two more tests including a digi! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







pregnant.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats bombshell xx


----------



## emma4g63

Hey ladies iv had a cycle off so feeling refreshed..no way i can catch up on the month lol but congrats to those bfps..
Big hello to all u ladies and fx this cycle xxx


----------



## c beary83

Hi emma!


----------



## dancingnurse2

Congratulations bombshell


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations bombshell!!!
Nice to see you back emma!! 
Sending lots of positive vibes for lots of bfps xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Congrats bombshellmom! :happydance:


----------



## wantingagirl

Congrats bombshell! 

Oh what I would give to see one of those! 

Emma hey Hun :hi: great to see you back lovely. I replied to you on what's app yesterday not sure if you got it. 

:hi: anyone else I've missed 

I feel rank blah :sick:


----------



## c beary83

Hey wag! Maybe it's a sign:winkwink:

I've been having pms style cramps today


----------



## wantingagirl

c beary83 said:


> Hey wag! Maybe it's a sign:winkwink:
> 
> I've been having pms style cramps today

I had sharp pain and twinges 6dpo and yesterday but sometimes I've had that before and bfn. And today kind of twinges and cramp with backache. Last month I felt sick from ovulation but this month only started at 6dpo and has been constant pretty strong nausea since last night and a belter of a migraine today we shall see! 

Xxx


----------



## c beary83

Yeah I know what you mean. Each month I have different symptoms and each month :bfn: :cry:

I think I'm getting a few extra symptoms this month because of the clomid:wacko:


----------



## mommyxofxone

bombshellmom said:


> So I took two more tests including a digi! :thumbup:

congrats mama!!! that's what i like to see!!!!!! 

Sorry i just always worry about them since i had so many blue dye tests show a positive and then i found out it wasn't really!!! I was devastated. I will never buy another one because of it! 

so glad that wasn't the case for you!!!!! :yipee: h&h 9 months!


----------



## wantingagirl

c beary83 said:


> Yeah I know what you mean. Each month I have different symptoms and each month :bfn: :cry:
> 
> I think I'm getting a few extra symptoms this month because of the clomid:wacko:

Totally does your 'you know what's in' :haha:

I have no clue what's going on my temp back to coverline AGAIN!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

So last night talk about restless achy legs like agony even lying down nothing helped and took forever to sleep achy on and off today but nowhere near as bad.

Ewcm this evening boo probably a sign af is on her way! 

Still feeling sick for the last 4 days :wacko: 

Also have a scan on Tuesday to check my womb and lining


----------



## drjo718

Ugh bad day for me ladies. Not ttc related though. It's the 7th anniversary of my sister's death, so already a tough day. Then at work I was taking care of high risk pregnant patients and had to tell one of them at risk of delivering that her baby would not survive if born within the next week (just nature, not within anyone's control). hours of conversations ensued. Rough day. :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh hun i'm so sorry. is there any hope for her?


----------



## c beary83

drjo718 said:


> Ugh bad day for me ladies. Not ttc related though. It's the 7th anniversary of my sister's death, so already a tough day. Then at work I was taking care of high risk pregnant patients and had to tell one of them at risk of delivering that her baby would not survive if born within the next week (just nature, not within anyone's control). hours of conversations ensued. Rough day. :(

So sorry to hear about your sister and work. You sound like you've got a tough job. Hope she is OK x


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Congrats bombshell... Happy and healthy 9 months!!!

Cbeary... Your ticker??? Have I missed something????????? Did you get a bfp today???????????


----------



## c beary83

I did!!! Thanks hoping :happydance:

Thought I'd enjoy the ticker. Just hope it's a sticky one.

Here's my tests from this afternoon.

Hope more :bfp: are to come on this thread
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150713_181644.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Hoping girl 2

OMG! OMG! OMG!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! Oh I'm so pleased for you!!!!!!! Happy nine months!!!!!


----------



## c beary83

Thank you :flower:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Silly question everyone... My notifications aren't working :( logged on today as I realised I hadn't heard from you guys in ages and lo and behold there were 5 pages waiting for me. I've checked my subscription pages and it says 'instant'. Any ideas?


----------



## wantingagirl

I heard that there is something up too that people aren't getting email notifications x


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Glad it's not only me! Will email them


----------



## bluefish1980

Whey hey! Congrats CBeary! That's awesome news! Happy and healthy 9months!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Fab news Hun! Congrats! 

Do you mind me asking did you do anything different and how often did you dtd? Oh and any symptoms in 2ww?

Xxx


----------



## c beary83

Thanks wag!

Yeah we both lost some weight and ate healthily. Also I took clomid for the first time and had two eggs so it doubled the chances. 

We only :sex: on cd 11 and cd13. I think I ovulated on cd13.

How are you doing? Have you tested yet?


----------



## c beary83

I had loads of symptoms but just put it down to the clomid. I had shooting sensations on cd5, pms cramping on cd6 & 7 and bleeding gums :wacko:


----------



## littlemiss84

Congrats cbeary :happydance:


----------



## wantingagirl

Negative Hun


----------



## drjo718

mommyxofxone said:


> oh hun i'm so sorry. is there any hope for her?

Only if she could stay pregnant a little longer but the baby's already coming out a little. :(


----------



## drjo718

Congrats cbeary!


----------



## Lost7

Congrats Cbeary :) Sticky dust your way! :dust:


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats cbeary!!! :happydance:


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats cbeary!!! what wonderful news!!!!


afm, opk actually had a line! not a squinter. might o early this cycle again. that'd be good. i'm going to try to hold off on dtd until i get that positive test. or positive ferning. But from todays ferning, tomorrow might be a positive. so crazy.


----------



## wantingagirl

c beary83 said:


> Thanks wag!
> 
> Yeah we both lost some weight and ate healthily. Also I took clomid for the first time and had two eggs so it doubled the chances.
> 
> We only :sex: on cd 11 and cd13. I think I ovulated on cd13.
> 
> How are you doing? Have you tested yet?

I seem to get all those kind of symptoms every month :wacko:

Can I ask how come you was on clomid again? Where are you based? I'm thinking of asking but don't know if they will. How long altogether was you trying then xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Just waiting on my period coming now


----------



## Lost7

WAG :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

wantingagirl said:


> Just waiting on my period coming now

Me too! I am also 12 dpo supposedly. AF due on Friday. 
When is AF due for you? Xx
However, I have read that Clomid can increase luteal phase length. :shrug:
I just want this cycle over already. I am already CD32. :cry:


----------



## Lost7

I'm hoping since I O'd a day earlier, I will have gained a day in my LP. I'm hoping it's going to be a 12 day LP this cycle (longer would be ideal!)

We'll have to wait and see! :happydance:


----------



## emma4g63

Omg cbeary hun sooo happy for u !!!! Whoopppppp

Sticky baby dust xx


----------



## Lost7

Supposed to be 1dpo today. OPK's gone positive again? Is this a positive? Eeek - that's really going to through FF out!


----------



## c beary83

wantingagirl said:


> c beary83 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks wag!
> 
> Yeah we both lost some weight and ate healthily. Also I took clomid for the first time and had two eggs so it doubled the chances.
> 
> We only :sex: on cd 11 and cd13. I think I ovulated on cd13.
> 
> How are you doing? Have you tested yet?
> 
> I seem to get all those kind of symptoms every month :wacko:
> 
> Can I ask how come you was on clomid again? Where are you based? I'm thinking of asking but don't know if they will. How long altogether was you trying then xxClick to expand...

Hi wag - I was trying for nineteen month - I know it's not a long time but I'm over thirty five so they recommend you go after six months of actively trying. I think I do ovulate but they suggested to try taking it to increase my chances. I was the doctors and specialist for about twelve months before they gave it to me and had all kinds of tests done.

Hope the witch doesn't come for you.

Did you say you were having a scan to check your lining? How did it go?


----------



## c beary83

Lost7 said:


> Supposed to be 1dpo today. OPK's gone positive again? Is this a positive? Eeek - that's really going to through FF out!

That looks positive to me! Good luck x


----------



## c beary83

.


----------



## wantingagirl

19 months or 9 months? 

Not good I don't think Hun :( I worried all along that the d&c may have caused damage. The sonigrapher sed it was normal but I checked online and if suggests not? My lining was only 7mm thick :shrug: xxx


----------



## c beary83

Hi wag - nineteen months. 

I'm not sure about lining - is there anything you can do to build it up? 

My tests have gone lighter this morning and I'm thinking the worst :cry:


----------



## wantingagirl

c beary83 said:


> Hi wag - nineteen months.
> 
> I'm not sure about lining - is there anything you can do to build it up?
> 
> My tests have gone lighter this morning and I'm thinking the worst :cry:

My journal is in my siggy if you wanna have a look. I put a snippet in here tho don't want to inundate everyone. What tests are you using Hun? Do you know if you have low progesterone levels? Hopefully it's just shitty tests Hun xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

I spoke with my consultant today I told him my findings of under 8mm and he laughed &#55357;&#56834; he then sed miss don't google lol. He quoted off very quickly that 3.8mm-5.3-5.8 is unacceptable and a worry. He's more than happy with my results and it won't affect implantation or worry about things at present. He also sed he could tell me a name asherman to look up to google lol I told him I know already he laughed and sed of course you do. I asked if I would need a laparoscopy and he sed no and if I did have asherman that the fact I have 7mm and my age proves its rectifying itself. He also sed the scan I had the lining could have possibly been disintegrating as I think optimum is mid cycle. Now I can't be sure but pretty positive I had a tiny bit of mucus late 11dpo (night before scan) I spotted again yesterday evening and scan was at nearly 2pm. I also found thud which seems to suggest near the end that it starts to thin near the end of the cycle am I reading that right? 

https://gynaeonline.com/uterine_cycle.htm

He wants to see me in 6 months if I'm still not pregnant. My af is here full flow now 

I'm going to start on rlt and pomegranate juice. 

Am I right in thinking the extra vit d and b6 and maca wouldn't cause this? Should I continue on maca this month I don't want my body to go back to ovulating late surely I would have got bfp by now if maca was going to

Should I be taking baby aspirin then? What about the extra vitamin d and b6? I heard vitamin e is suppose to be good 

Also seems to suggest a period of at least 5 days shows good fertility don't know why online sed you need at least 8-9 mm. He sed if it does turn out in the end I have asherman (but surely lining would be thinner) would need a coil fitted to rectify it :wacko:

I just don't know whether to get rid of everything. I was on vitamin d due to the miscarriage tho? But this wasn't advised by my consultant xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

c beary83 said:


> Hi wag - nineteen months.
> 
> I'm not sure about lining - is there anything you can do to build it up?
> 
> My tests have gone lighter this morning and I'm thinking the worst :cry:

nooooo!!!! do you have photos?? maybe urine not as conentrated?:hugs:


----------



## Lost7

HCG doubles every 48 hours hun, for progression it's more effective if you use every 48 hours sample. Really hope it was just too diluted. :hugs: :flower: Sending sticky baby dust :dust:


----------



## c beary83

Thanks ladies. I'll test with another frer when I get home and let you know. Feeling nervous


----------



## c beary83

At least your consultant will see you in six months wag. And if he thinks your lining is ok it is good news. The nurse checked my lining when I had my scan for clomid. She said it was fine but didn't say how many mm. It was on cd11 so probably at its optimum??? Sorry af arrived :hugs:


----------



## c beary83

It must have been diluted urine and bad ic. My tests this afternoon are much better! :happydance:

Feeling a bit relieved. Ic and top frer is now and bottom frer is two days ago

I hate the fact that a loss takes away all the excitement
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150715_183806.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Looking good cbeary. I'm so pleased for you. Xx


----------



## c beary83

Thank you:flower:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Wag - I'm glad your results ended up being good in the end, Google is evil (says a google addict ;) ) If it makes you feel any better my periods always were 3 days long, one light, one light-medium and one light and I still managed to get pregnant. I'd look into baby aspirin, I'm convinced it helped me this time. 

Creature, what a relief! Lines look lovely :) I know what you mean about losses taking away the excitement. Hang in there, I find that every week it gets a bit better...


----------



## Hoping girl 2

***Cbeary, not creature! Stupid phone lol


----------



## c beary83

Hoping girl 2 said:


> ***Cbeary, not creature! Stupid phone lol

:haha:


----------



## emma4g63

Fab lines !!!!! Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

wooohoooo cbeary! glad to see it!!!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=883105&amp;d=1436998030

tonights opk. not there yet.


----------



## wantingagirl

Hoping & cbeary thank you! 

I really don't know what to take! 

Was told not to take vitamin e and baby aspirin vitamin e was suppose to help with spotting. There is so much I could take I don't know where to start its overwhelming. I never used to spot but since I had Erin every single month I'm spotting at about 11-12dpo that couldn't be right? I'm worried I have low progesterone and estrogen?? 

Xxx


----------



## Lost7

mommyxofxone said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=883105&amp;d=1436998030
> 
> tonights opk. not there yet.

Woo hoo - getting darker though. How long until you surge do you think? :flower:


----------



## wantingagirl

Maggs said:


> The rlt tablets are more potent than the tea. So think rather than say 3 cups of tea, you'd only take 1 tablet.

Thanks Hun, do you know what dosage? I'd prefer to take a capsule. 

I'm taking 15ug of vitamin d on top of my normal dose of 15ug do you think thats ok? I think it's 15 anyway. I'll look into taking vitamin E as well and pomegranate juice. 

I really struggling to trust what my consultant has said now I found thud and confirms lining needs to be at least 8mm

https://medlicker.com/523-thin-endometrial-lining-causes-symptoms-diagnosis-and-treatmen

Looking into the vitamin d is it worth taking and all this other stuff or just do without :shrug: I didn't actually to be honest think I would have to go through all this 

Maybe I should just cut my losses and give up


----------



## mommyxofxone

Lost7 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=883105&amp;d=1436998030
> 
> tonights opk. not there yet.
> 
> Woo hoo - getting darker though. How long until you surge do you think? :flower:Click to expand...

well i'm not sure! hopefully today i'll get my positive. however, the month i got dd, it started out like this, and then went white before going dark again. but, i don't think it can be too much longer? they're getting darker daily. so hopefully today!!!


----------



## Lost7

Sounds good! FX for you! :hugs:


----------



## c beary83

mommyxofxone said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=883105&amp;d=1436998030
> 
> tonights opk. not there yet.

Almost! Go catch the eggy x



wantingagirl said:


> Hoping & cbeary thank you!
> 
> I really don't know what to take!
> 
> Was told not to take vitamin e and baby aspirin vitamin e was suppose to help with spotting. There is so much I could take I don't know where to start its overwhelming. I never used to spot but since I had Erin every single month I'm spotting at about 11-12dpo that couldn't be right? I'm worried I have low progesterone and estrogen??
> 
> Xxx

I always spot two days before af. I think lots of people do as I was worried about it at one point and did posts of googling 



wantingagirl said:


> Maggs said:
> 
> 
> The rlt tablets are more potent than the tea. So think rather than say 3 cups of tea, you'd only take 1 tablet.
> 
> Thanks Hun, do you know what dosage? I'd prefer to take a capsule.
> 
> I'm taking 15ug of vitamin d on top of my normal dose of 15ug do you think thats ok? I think it's 15 anyway. I'll look into taking vitamin E as well and pomegranate juice.
> 
> I really struggling to trust what my consultant has said now I found thud and confirms lining needs to be at least 8mm
> 
> https://medlicker.com/523-thin-endometrial-lining-causes-symptoms-diagnosis-and-treatmen
> 
> Looking into the vitamin d is it worth taking and all this other stuff or just do without :shrug: I didn't actually to be honest think I would have to go through all this
> 
> Maybe I should just cut my losses and give upClick to expand...

Don't give up :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=883247&amp;d=1437081783

:happydance: cd 17 is the lucky positive day for me! still will have to test in august but that's ok.


----------



## c beary83

Yey:happydance:


----------



## SilasLove

Go get that sperm mommyofone!!! :haha:


----------



## drjo718

Wag- I'm not sure I'd put much stock into an article from a website called medlicker lol. Plus the author is a medical student and there are only 2 sources cited so I personally wouldn't consider it very reliable. Either way vitamin d is important. I take 5000 units a day.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i have to take vit d cause i have a deficiency. i take 3000 during the spring and summer months cause we get out plenty but mid august i have to bump the dose to 5000 cause otherwise i get ill. It causes ibs-c symtpoms in me. :(


----------



## emma4g63

Congrats on pos opk hun xx

Iv jus started to take wellwoman conception vits for me and oh too
Im cd11 ...opk neg..
Normally ov 18 or 23 but last cycle the only one i wasnt trying on was cd15 lol

On holiday to portugal next week so hoping its then xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hope everyones ok. Sorry I've being mia had an horrid week hubby has broke his ankle &#128546;&#128546;&#128546; so very stressed. Good look to anyone to is waiting to ov or in 2ww xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Awwww no way myheart hun !!:hows he done that ??

Ope ur ok....xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

His leg went one way but his foot forgot to move! 
I'm ok stressed but ok. Thanks hun xxx


----------



## c beary83

Sorry to hear that my heart. Hope he's OK


----------



## SilasLove

Sorry myheart xx hope he isnt I to much pain.


----------



## cnswilliams

Haven't been on in a couple of weeks but I think I finally ovulated so thinking it is okay to get on now and check in on all of you lovely ladies. Did I miss any awesome news???


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Myheart - ouch! Sounds painful, you're poor hubby! Hope he mends soon :)

Cns - welcome back! I think maybe cbeary has something exciting to say... ;) ;) ;)


----------



## mommyxofxone

so sorry myheart!!!!

and cns welcome back!!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Welcome back cns xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Hi cns fx for this cycle xx

My opk today much darker than yest cd 12 ..
Oping for early ov again xx


----------



## cnswilliams

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Myheart - ouch! Sounds painful, you're poor hubby! Hope he mends soon :)
> 
> Cns - welcome back! I think maybe cbeary has something exciting to say... ;) ;) ;)

Thanks, tried to go for your laid back stradegy! I was about 50% successful!! lol Hope it makes a difference for me but I didn't go as hard core chill as you did. I am weak! lol

CBEARY!!! Are you pregnant???? :happydance:



mommyxofxone said:


> so sorry myheart!!!!
> 
> and cns welcome back!!!

Thanks!! Hoping the whole staying away and not actually thinking about getting pregnant worked. I didn't touch a single opk!!! I still temped because, well, I need to know when I can finally take a break! HAHA!



xxmyheartxx said:


> Welcome back cns xxx

Thanks :). How are you?



emma4g63 said:


> Hi cns fx for this cycle xx
> 
> My opk today much darker than yest cd 12 ..
> Oping for early ov again xx

Thank you :). I hope you get an early ov too!! I have officially decided that waiting to ov is way worse than the tww!!! lol


----------



## c beary83

Hi cns! Welcome back :flower:

Hope the break has worked for you - where abouts are you in your cycle? 

Yes !!! I got my :bfp: last week - and got 2-3 on a digi on Friday :happydance:


----------



## emma4g63

I totally agree cns ots torture lol !! 

Cbeary big congrats on 2-3 week digi hun !! Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

woo hoo on the digi cbeary!!!! i never took one. i think i might this time around after i'm sure lol


afm- i THINK i'm at 3dpo? today's temp is slightly whack because i went to turn off my alarm and instead knocked the phone to the ground where it continued to go off. ugh. then i had to get it before i could temp because dh was getting really mad at me (lol) and my temp said 97.5 when i got back in the bed. i then temped again at 8 and used the online adjuster which said it SHOULD have been 97.4 (it was 98.2 when i woke up at 8) so i did the 97.4 in my chart. Really hoping i didn't screw it up too bad. Sounds about right though.


----------



## littlemiss84

9dpo and I think I have line eye. Sometimes I see something and then its gone!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i THINK i see something on the bottom one but not the others? 


3dpo and i have dotted cross hairs. anyone remember what that means? anyway i'm just glad we're in the tww officially again. this part is easier.


----------



## bluefish1980

Little miss - I can possibly see something on the bottom one, but I cant be sure.

Mommy -dotted line means FF thinks you have ovulated, but requires more data to confirm. It could be if your temp isn't as high as it should be, or one temp was taken at a different time, something like that.


----------



## bluefish1980

Mommy - the lines aren't dotted. Did you change something? That's quite the spike in temp! Which my temp rise was as clear as that!


----------



## mommyxofxone

blue- yes! i found out it was my ferning pattern. YOu can get full ferning two days before you O and ff doesn't recognize that so i just moved that and there we go! 

yes i had similar temps when i was pg with dd, i guess it just means i have a good amount of progesterone going this cycle. They were NOT anywhere near this high last cycle. I know they don't really mean anything either yet! but it did make me feel better.


----------



## emma4g63

Well ladies im off to portugal tonight for a week ....cd 15 tommorow so i may ovulate over there...packed my opks..wellwoman and pre seed lol ... xx wish me holiday luck xx


----------



## Lost7

What do you think to this? :shock:

https://i.imgur.com/e2DXRn4.jpg


----------



## c beary83

Good luck emma! Hope you have a great holiday x


----------



## mommyof2peas

I see it :) what does it look like without the filter?


----------



## Lost7

Extremely faint!

I thought I was seeing things - typical line eye lady. :oops:


----------



## c beary83

Have you got a better picture lost? I think I can see something but it's a bit fuzzy


----------



## Lost7

Under normal lighting it doesn't photo well which is why I put the filter on it, it's very visible in the invert. :dohh:


----------



## Lost7

Top is OPK
Bottom is the HPT

I know it's normal for some women to get another LH surge just before AF. Just waiting to see if it goes positive, lol.
https://i.imgur.com/e8WBXfs.jpg


----------



## mommyxofxone

don't see anything hun sorry


----------



## Lost7

Okay - thanks for the input :)


----------



## cnswilliams

c beary83 said:


> Hi cns! Welcome back :flower:
> 
> Hope the break has worked for you - where abouts are you in your cycle?
> 
> Yes !!! I got my :bfp: last week - and got 2-3 on a digi on Friday :happydance:

I am 4 dpo! Not too much longer before we see if the break was helpful or not. Something's gotta give eventually right?



mommyxofxone said:


> woo hoo on the digi cbeary!!!! i never took one. i think i might this time around after i'm sure lol
> 
> 
> afm- i THINK i'm at 3dpo? today's temp is slightly whack because i went to turn off my alarm and instead knocked the phone to the ground where it continued to go off. ugh. then i had to get it before i could temp because dh was getting really mad at me (lol) and my temp said 97.5 when i got back in the bed. i then temped again at 8 and used the online adjuster which said it SHOULD have been 97.4 (it was 98.2 when i woke up at 8) so i did the 97.4 in my chart. Really hoping i didn't screw it up too bad. Sounds about right though.

We may be testing together :)




emma4g63 said:


> Well ladies im off to portugal tonight for a week ....cd 15 tommorow so i may ovulate over there...packed my opks..wellwoman and pre seed lol ... xx wish me holiday luck xx

Good luck Emma!!!! Have fun!!! :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

cns- i will most likely testing july 30th how about you?


----------



## bluefish1980

Ok, I'm around 11 dpo ish. Think I have line eye! Sometimes I think 'yeah, I see a line' other times I think 'are you crazy woman?'
 



Attached Files:







WP_20150721_16_54_16_Pro.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 34


----------



## c beary83

Hi blue fish- I can definately see a line but I've had a few dodgy blue tests so don't trust them. Have you tried a frer?


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I can soooo see it! Have you tested again? With my blue tests, I could see a difference in darkness from morning wee to evening wee with just two or three hours hold. Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## littlemiss84

I see it, good luck!


----------



## cnswilliams

mommyxofxone said:


> cns- i will most likely testing july 30th how about you?

July 30th is not only my test date but lost babies due date! Gonna be either a crazy happy day or a crazy sad one!


----------



## cnswilliams

bluefish1980 said:


> Ok, I'm around 11 dpo ish. Think I have line eye! Sometimes I think 'yeah, I see a line' other times I think 'are you crazy woman?'

I see it!!!! I hope this is it!! :)


----------



## bluefish1980

Thanks ladies. I'm going to leave it a few more days, then try with the frer.

I really hope this is it after almost 3 years of heartache!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Haha you're so much more patient than me, I'd be peeping on sticks by the hour!!!!! Good luck, can't wait to see the update post soon xxxx


----------



## c beary83

Good luck blue fish. Hope this is it for you x


----------



## bluefish1980

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Haha you're so much more patient than me, I'd be peeping on sticks by the hour!!!!! Good luck, can't wait to see the update post soon xxxx

Hoping - normally I would! But the disappointment just gets too much month after month, so I promised my self I'd go easy for a while. It's hard, as I have a big stash of tests!


----------



## mommyxofxone

cnswilliams said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> cns- i will most likely testing july 30th how about you?
> 
> 
> July 30th is not only my test date but lost babies due date! Gonna be either a crazy happy day or a crazy sad one!Click to expand...

oh hun i hope you get that big beautiful bfp!!!! 



blue- i don't see anything hun but doesn't mean a darn thing!!!


afm- nothing to report! was at moms yesterday and all evening to today. just had a nice day to be with family. :wine:

and basically a built in babysitter (my dad) :haha:

6dpo tomorrow will be temping again in the am!


----------



## SilasLove

Hey ladies - just wanted to update on our little one. We saw the heartbeat today. :)


----------



## drjo718

12/13 dpo and a bfn today. :(


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Silas, how exciting!!! So glad it's all going well ;) Halfway through the first trimester!!!!!


----------



## c beary83

That's great news silas !&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## c beary83

drjo718 said:


> 12/13 dpo and a bfn today. :(

Sorry for the bfn djo. Hopefully it's still too early x


----------



## mommyxofxone

huge temp dip for me :(


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Don't lose hope! Dips at 2-5dpo are quite common. Could be nothing, could be secondary oestrogen surge... Or could be implantation dip!!!! But don't lose hope tol you see what happens the next few days :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

just seems wayyyy too early for implantation


----------



## Lost7

Actually, it's bang on. How do you think people get BFP at 8dpo? They implant around 6dpo. You're bang on. Huge dip I agree, but I hold every hope and prayer that that's an ID for you! Keeping things crossed for you. :dust:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I agree, I've always gotten my bfp at 9 dpo so I must implant at about 6 dpo. Fingers crossed for you!!!!!


----------



## c beary83

I had implantation cramps starting at 5dpo. Fingers crossed it is an implantation dip x


----------



## Lost7

https://i.imgur.com/JRrgnkv.jpg

Couldn't help it lol


----------



## bluefish1980

I can see a line lost! How many dpo are you?


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I can see a line!!!! Have you got a frer???


----------



## Lost7

10dpo ladies! 
Doing FRER with FMU tomorrow ladies x


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Can't wait to see it - keeping everything crossed!!!!


----------



## Lost7

Thanks hun! Don't know when to test, FMU or SMU! Apparently SMU is stronger concentrated than FMU - so now I'm in turmoil! lol


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I've never had issues with fmu. And frers are so sensitive that if you've had two faints already the frers should pick something up with fmu.... But that's just me! :)


----------



## Lost7

I was hoping the FRER would pick it up today, with SMU but no such luck really.. 
Gah - why can't our pee just change colour so we know, would take the guess work out of all these tests :lol:


----------



## mommyxofxone

lost- i wish it would change color lol!!!!!



i hope you ladies are right, i'm so hoping you are. i hope it's implantation. we'll see what the tests say. with dd i got a HUGE below coverline dip at 8 dpo and got a positive hpt at 12/13 dpo. so technically i COULD test at 8-10 dpo this time (if of course it's ID and get a positive hpt?) even though i know i totally shouldn't? lets see what tomorrows temp looks like.

i'll include my cycle with my bfp with dd.
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 56.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lost7

At this point I am just waiting for AF though, with todays huge temp dip I can't get any less emotional.. 
Just done a vlog about my progress this cycle and I cried at the end. Me and my Fiancé were both in tears this morning. 

My AF temp range is around 36.70 - 36.85 and today's temp of 36.79 is right in there so I am just waiting for it to start now. I am heartbroken. I actually write this with tears streaming down my face, afraid I am going to kill the laptop with it being waterlogged! 


Is it so bad we both want a baby, to adore, to love, to care for, to give loving cuddles and kisses to? Seeing their beautiful faces on a scan, seeing a rounded belly, 10 fingers, 10 toes, to bring home our rainbow from hospital, to love and cherish until the day we die? Are we doing something wrong? Am I not allowed to give him his only child? Have I had too many children - does this mean I am a bad parent? Too many heart breaking thoughts going through my head right now. 

People have suggested maybe it's another chemical / miscarriage and at this point I am not going to agree, because to think I am going to have my 9th loss is completely tearing me apart, inside and out.


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh hun i'm so sorry. have you been to a fertility dr?


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Oh lost I'm so sorry, I honestly thought you'd wake up to wonderful news this morning :( Sending you hugs and hugs xxxx


----------



## Lost7

Doctor won't refer me until Fiancés done the semen analysis! That's being done next week if AF shows, then results in 2 week....


----------



## Teeny Weeny

We suffer with MFI too. DH has zero morphology but all we can do is give it a go. This combined with my PCOS makes it hard. Ladies, we will get there. Xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sending hugs to everyone, im still here but super busy with hubby laid up at home with the 3 kids as well grrrrrr, couldn't of broken it any other time and its looking like he will need another op next month but will know more on Monday xxx


----------



## c beary83

That doesn't sound good my heart .Hope everything goes ok on Monday x


----------



## emma4g63

Hi everyone
Hope everyone is ok..
Im cd19 and no pos opk.altho got pain today.
In portugal and loving the see. Flying home monday am tho :((

Xx fx to all


----------



## JLM73

emma4g63 said:


> Hi everyone
> Hope everyone is ok..
> Im cd19 and no pos opk.altho got pain today.
> In portugal and loving the see. Flying home monday am tho :((
> 
> Xx fx to all

OOH So jealous Emma
What City are you in?
I've only been to Lisbon and Belem
My mother is from Portugal


----------



## emma4g63

Were staying in portimao jlm...i just love it over here ...
We usually stay in carvoierio ...weathers gorgeous not one drop of rain since we got here monday..
Xxx


----------



## JLM73

So Cool I'm in Florida in the states and it's been non stop rain the last few days
Enjoy your time there - beautiful area


----------



## cnswilliams

mommyxofxone said:


> lost- i wish it would change color lol!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> i hope you ladies are right, i'm so hoping you are. i hope it's implantation. we'll see what the tests say. with dd i got a HUGE below coverline dip at 8 dpo and got a positive hpt at 12/13 dpo. so technically i COULD test at 8-10 dpo this time (if of course it's ID and get a positive hpt?) even though i know i totally shouldn't? lets see what tomorrows temp looks like.
> 
> i'll include my cycle with my bfp with dd.

So have you caved yet and tested yet??? I caved today and took a dollar store test!!!


----------



## cnswilliams

Okay, SO. I told hubby a few days ago that for some reason I feel very happy and confident about this month and even went as far as to tell him that all the men in my life are going to be born the same month (DH and DS are both April babies). Today I am talking to a friend and I hear myself saying that I "feel" like this is it and we are pregnant and again made the comment about all of my boys being born in April. I really felt butterflies in my stomach when I said it like it just felt so real and true when I did so I came home and did the random insane thing of taking a hpt at 9 dpo at 6:30 at night...got up and took another test after I had already gone to bed because I just couldn't wait until morning.....Angel Babies due date was July 30th and my official test date is July 30th. I just can't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







20150725_220442-1.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Omg, cns, yaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!! Congratulations :) I'm so, so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy and healthy mine months!!!!!


----------



## JLM73

cnsw - :happydance: Oh wow you felt it and so it is! Congrats!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Cns, a huge congratulations. Xx


----------



## c beary83

Wow!!! Congratulations cns!!! That's a lovely line for nine dpo


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Huge congratulations cns. Lovely lines hun xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Wohhooo cns big huge congrats !!! Hun so happy for u xxxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

cnswilliams said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> lost- i wish it would change color lol!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> i hope you ladies are right, i'm so hoping you are. i hope it's implantation. we'll see what the tests say. with dd i got a HUGE below coverline dip at 8 dpo and got a positive hpt at 12/13 dpo. so technically i COULD test at 8-10 dpo this time (if of course it's ID and get a positive hpt?) even though i know i totally shouldn't? lets see what tomorrows temp looks like.
> 
> i'll include my cycle with my bfp with dd.
> 
> So have you caved yet and tested yet??? I caved today and took a dollar store test!!!Click to expand...

no not yet was planning on it tomorrow! 



cnswilliams said:


> Okay, SO. I told hubby a few days ago that for some reason I feel very happy and confident about this month and even went as far as to tell him that all the men in my life are going to be born the same month (DH and DS are both April babies). Today I am talking to a friend and I hear myself saying that I "feel" like this is it and we are pregnant and again made the comment about all of my boys being born in April. I really felt butterflies in my stomach when I said it like it just felt so real and true when I did so I came home and did the random insane thing of taking a hpt at 9 dpo at 6:30 at night...got up and took another test after I had already gone to bed because I just couldn't wait until morning.....Angel Babies due date was July 30th and my official test date is July 30th. I just can't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOW that is AWESOME hun!!! congrats!!! i'm totally jealous. i had a dream i got my period, so, not really hopeful. :(


9dpo today and i STILL Have pimples everywhere! my whole face is framed, thank god most are under my hair, but i have three visible ones on my face, which never happens, not this long anyway and still all over my back. :( 

had a dream last night i got my period. lost all confidence. and temp went back to 97.8.


----------



## littlemiss84

Congrats cns :happydance:


I have a new little nephew, my sister just had a baby this morning. Cant wait to get a cuddle :baby:


----------



## cnswilliams

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Omg, cns, yaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!! Congratulations :) I'm so, so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy and healthy mine months!!!!!

Thank you!!!!! I hope this baby sticks. I was so excited last night and now this morning I am all full of worry. Started feeling crampy this morning. Looks like you chill approach really does work! lol Seems like I remember you going through up and down emotions when you found out you were pregnant too right? I am going to the dollar tree today to buy them out of pregnancy tests!!! lol



JLM73 said:


> cnsw - :happydance: Oh wow you felt it and so it is! Congrats!!

I know, funny thing is I teased on Tuesday on my way to the beach with a friend that I just felt the baby implant because I had a sharp pain and just finished telling her that I have a good feeling for some reason! Now looking back at my temps I think it is possible I actually did!



mommyxofxone said:


> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> lost- i wish it would change color lol!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> i hope you ladies are right, i'm so hoping you are. i hope it's implantation. we'll see what the tests say. with dd i got a HUGE below coverline dip at 8 dpo and got a positive hpt at 12/13 dpo. so technically i COULD test at 8-10 dpo this time (if of course it's ID and get a positive hpt?) even though i know i totally shouldn't? lets see what tomorrows temp looks like.
> 
> i'll include my cycle with my bfp with dd.
> 
> So have you caved yet and tested yet??? I caved today and took a dollar store test!!!Click to expand...
> 
> no not yet was planning on it tomorrow!
> 
> Do it! lol
> 
> 
> 
> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> Okay, SO. I told hubby a few days ago that for some reason I feel very happy and confident about this month and even went as far as to tell him that all the men in my life are going to be born the same month (DH and DS are both April babies). Today I am talking to a friend and I hear myself saying that I "feel" like this is it and we are pregnant and again made the comment about all of my boys being born in April. I really felt butterflies in my stomach when I said it like it just felt so real and true when I did so I came home and did the random insane thing of taking a hpt at 9 dpo at 6:30 at night...got up and took another test after I had already gone to bed because I just couldn't wait until morning.....Angel Babies due date was July 30th and my official test date is July 30th. I just can't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> WOW that is AWESOME hun!!! congrats!!! i'm totally jealous. i had a dream i got my period, so, not really hopeful. :(
> 
> 
> 9dpo today and i STILL Have pimples everywhere! my whole face is framed, thank god most are under my hair, but i have three visible ones on my face, which never happens, not this long anyway and still all over my back. :(
> 
> had a dream last night i got my period. lost all confidence. and temp went back to 97.8.Click to expand...

My temp went down a little three times this cycle I think, I am hopeful since we have the same "test date" that we BOTH get bfp's! :)



littlemiss84 said:


> Congrats cns :happydance:
> 
> 
> I have a new little nephew, my sister just had a baby this morning. Cant wait to get a cuddle :baby:


Awe, congratulations on your nephew! Nothing like a little new born to amp up that baby fever!!!! lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

i hope you're right hun. having a lot more cramping this am, which is usual before af. doesn't give me any hope. :( i'll still test in the am. :(


----------



## c beary83

littlemiss84 said:


> Congrats cns :happydance:
> 
> 
> I have a new little nephew, my sister just had a baby this morning. Cant wait to get a cuddle :baby:

Congratulations little miss! Lovely news x



mommyxofxone said:


> i hope you're right hun. having a lot more cramping this am, which is usual before af. doesn't give me any hope. :( i'll still test in the am. :(

Cramping was one of my first signs and nine dpo is too early for af cramps isn't it?

I still have my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Lost7

Beautiful lines cns! That's how faints are supposed to look like :) <3 Congrats sweets <3


----------



## emma4g63

Cd20...opks nearly positive..so annoying lol 
Flying home tommorow morning..ill take one more opk today and see
Iv been taking two atleast a day but im feeling ovulation pain a cramps too today so no idea if iv missed it

Damn !!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Congrats CNS!


----------



## mommyxofxone

c beary83 said:


> littlemiss84 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats cns :happydance:
> 
> 
> I have a new little nephew, my sister just had a baby this morning. Cant wait to get a cuddle :baby:
> 
> Congratulations little miss! Lovely news x
> 
> 
> 
> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> i hope you're right hun. having a lot more cramping this am, which is usual before af. doesn't give me any hope. :( i'll still test in the am. :(Click to expand...
> 
> Cramping was one of my first signs and nine dpo is too early for af cramps isn't it?
> 
> I still have my fingers crossed for you xClick to expand...

well depends. last cycle i had cramps from O all through til af! i'm testing in the am at 10dpo. 



emma4g63 said:


> Cd20...opks nearly positive..so annoying lol
> Flying home tommorow morning..ill take one more opk today and see
> Iv been taking two atleast a day but im feeling ovulation pain a cramps too today so no idea if iv missed it
> 
> Damn !!

well maybe you'll get a positive tomorrow!! gotta be coming!!


----------



## cnswilliams

Lost7 said:


> Beautiful lines cns! That's how faints are supposed to look like :) <3 Congrats sweets <3

Thanks!!! Took a walmart cheapy today and I definitely feel like I see progression!!! 



mommyxofxone said:


> i hope you're right hun. having a lot more cramping this am, which is usual before af. doesn't give me any hope. :( i'll still test in the am. :(

I have actually had cramping today too. It makes me worry but at the same time I remember with #1 feeling like it was the worst pms ever! Lol. Can't wait for you to test!!


Here is my 10 dpo test 
 



Attached Files:







20150726_195656-1-1.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh it's so lovely cns!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

ladies, i just checked and now my entire back is covered in pimples? i got one on my bb this afternoon i thought was weird, but just went to scratch my back and jeez! it's covered! 

also i had loads of cm today, clear and glassy looking. some looked like ewcm mixed in but very watery! felt damp all day, like before O. 

testing in the am. PLEASE let these damn pimples mean something! also cramping on both sides on and off today. (which can be normal) but these pimples! my goodness! totally not normal!


----------



## cnswilliams

mommyxofxone said:


> ladies, i just checked and now my entire back is covered in pimples? i got one on my bb this afternoon i thought was weird, but just went to scratch my back and jeez! it's covered!
> 
> also i had loads of cm today, clear and glassy looking. some looked like ewcm mixed in but very watery! felt damp all day, like before O.
> 
> testing in the am. PLEASE let these damn pimples mean something! also cramping on both sides on and off today. (which can be normal) but these pimples! my goodness! totally not normal!


Cant wait to see!!!! Prego hormones can definitely make your skin go crazy!!!!! I feel like we are finally starting to see some bfps pick up in here!!!! I am so glad that I have had you wonderful ladies all these months!!!! I thinks hopings approach actually works! Crazy but true, just have to relax and let it happen!!!! This was my first month without lh tests, we ditched the soft cups (awkward!) and used coconut oil instead of preseed because I was tired of wasting the money. I figured I use it for everything else, why not a sperm friendly lube! :haha:

Think I am going to go ahead and use that frer in the morning but those walmart cheapies are working out well imo.


----------



## JLM73

cns- Very nice bfp...def a clear one:thumbup:


----------



## mommyxofxone

definitely will be pissed of my body's new thing is total breakout in pimples before af. Ugh


----------



## cnswilliams

mommyxofxone said:


> definitely will be pissed of my body's new thing is total breakout in pimples before af. Ugh

Oh, I sure hope not!!! Sure wish you would just go ahead and pee on that stick!!! HAHA!!!:haha:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Cns - lovely progression! I'm really trying not to say this to people as it irked me to no end when people told ME this, but yeah, the chill out approach really did help me I think. I'm glad it worked for you too! Shame it's something you really can't control, there is nothing you can do to physically 'chill out' when you want something this much. 

Cramps, insecurities, exhilaration and worry are all the emotions I've been through since my bfp this time. 17 weeks down the line and I'm STILL feeling like this! But every moment of worry is totally worth it for every moment of joy I feel :)

mommy - pimples on my back are such a good pregnancy sign for me!! I really hope this is it for you, can't wait for updates in the morning!


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning ladies, after a rough night, took my test at 10dpo. negative.


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=885501&amp;d=1437993782


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Oh no, I'm sorry but don't lose hope, you just might be a bit early. Chart is still looking great!!!

Sorry to hear you had a rough night xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

I appear to have astraphobia, fear of storms. 
and we had one for like 2 hours over us, pouring, thunder, lightning, the works. it was rough.


----------



## cnswilliams

mommyxofxone said:


> morning ladies, after a rough night, took my test at 10dpo. negative.
> 
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=885501&amp;d=1437993782

When I took an internet cheapy yesterday it showed negative too. I just don't think they are sensitive enough for such early testing!! I will take another one now and see if it is even showing up now and post it for you to see! :).


----------



## mommyxofxone

waiting cns :)


----------



## cnswilliams

mommyxofxone said:


> waiting cns :)

Okay, so I took a walmart cheapy, the internet cheapy and went ahead and busted out my last frer JUST FOR YOU! lol. Hope this makes you feel better!:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







20150727_084211-1.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## bluefish1980

Wow - what a difference cns! What sensitivity is the internet cheapie?


----------



## cnswilliams

bluefish1980 said:


> Wow - what a difference cns! What sensitivity is the internet cheapie?

It claimed to be 10 miu, but clearly that is not true!!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Wow cns!
Still early mommy, 
Good luck Emma xxx


----------



## c beary83

mommyxofxone said:


> morning ladies, after a rough night, took my test at 10dpo. negative.
> 
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=885501&amp;d=1437993782

Sorry mommyxofxone :hugs: still early though x



cnswilliams said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> waiting cns :)
> 
> Okay, so I took a walmart cheapy, the internet cheapy and went ahead and busted out my last frer JUST FOR YOU! lol. Hope this makes you feel better!:hugs:Click to expand...

Great progression cns


----------



## emma4g63

Mommy still early hun i look forward to seeing more tests !!

Cns omg beautiful lines hunny and im shockrd at the difference in tests !! Its true though iv had 10mui ones barely show but others do !! 
Im cd21 took opk and still negative..
Gone lighter..
Not sure wats going on x


----------



## mommyxofxone

Wow cns!!! It does! Thank you :)


----------



## cnswilliams

emma4g63 said:


> Mommy still early hun i look forward to seeing more tests !!
> 
> Cns omg beautiful lines hunny and im shockrd at the difference in tests !! Its true though iv had 10mui ones barely show but others do !!
> Im cd21 took opk and still negative..
> Gone lighter..
> Not sure wats going on x

I feel like those stupid opks were probably the most part of my stress!!! EVERY.SINGLE.MONTH. I took them like I was supposed and bd'd when they said to and month after month it was a no go!! This month we just bd'd every other day from first sign of fertile cm until temp confirmed and we get our first bfp since the miscarriage. I am starting to believe they are more of a money maker since they just put more pressure on us to get busy.

Hope you get that positive opk soon!




mommyxofxone said:


> Wow cns!!! It does! Thank you :)

Your welcome!!! Can't wait to see more tests! :)


----------



## Babylove100

Morning ladies, long time no see!!!

Huge congrats to those with bfps!! H&H 9 months!!!

AFM - I'm just tracking ovulation this cycle but ntnp, next cycle I'll start ttc again so I thought I better get a hold on what my cycles are like at the moment, anyway, cd 15 today and negative opk this morning but flashing smiley on the cb digi opk so will see what tonight/tomorrow brings! 

Fx for all those waiting to O or are in the tww! :happydance:


----------



## emma4g63

Hey baby 
Long timr no see indeed :)
Glad ur ok and glad to see u planning ur ttc journey too 
Fx hun xxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Hi Babylove, great to see you back. Xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Hey baby &#128536;

Congrats cnswilliams! Eeeeeks 

Good luck everyone! Emma have you ovulated yet? 

Mine &#128516;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wantingagirl

I have a problem tho?? 

my new job starts in October just found out hope I can hide it if I do &#128513; and do they let me pass probation if I then tell them I'm pregnant???

Really don't want to WTT xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

well wait and see what happen hun make sure you're pregnant before you worry about that. and yeah i'd tell them (as long as there is nothing harmful you have to avoid) right after probation. when i was pg, it was right after my probation (thank goodness) but because of the nature of the job i had to tell them right away to protect myself. i couldn't do half my normal duties.


----------



## c beary83

Hi babylove!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good to see you back babylove! Xx


----------



## emma4g63

Sooo cd22..opk looks ligther..
Im 90% sure i ovulated sunday as had ewcm a bit days before..ov pain which i always get 
And opks sat n sun were nearly pos...

Opks now lighter..

Wat do u guys think ??


----------



## cnswilliams

Babylove100 said:


> Morning ladies, long time no see!!!
> 
> Huge congrats to those with bfps!! H&H 9 months!!!
> 
> AFM - I'm just tracking ovulation this cycle but ntnp, next cycle I'll start ttc again so I thought I better get a hold on what my cycles are like at the moment, anyway, cd 15 today and negative opk this morning but flashing smiley on the cb digi opk so will see what tonight/tomorrow brings!
> 
> Fx for all those waiting to O or are in the tww! :happydance:

Welcome back!! :)



emma4g63 said:


> Sooo cd22..opk looks ligther..
> Im 90% sure i ovulated sunday as had ewcm a bit days before..ov pain which i always get
> And opks sat n sun were nearly pos...
> 
> Opks now lighter..
> 
> Wat do u guys think ??

Sounds like it is possible you missed the surge if it was short. Did you start bd'ing once EWCM showed up?


----------



## Babylove100

I agree maybe you just missed the surge and caught the tail end. Fx for you!

My opks are darker this morning so praying that means O is soon! Had loads of ewcm yesterday and cramps so fx. So far my cycle seems to be similar to those before the mc's which would be fantastic!!!


----------



## bluefish1980

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been MIA.

I had what looked like the start of something on 11 dpo, however, when I retested at 14 dpo.....bfn.

I ended up being 4 days late, with AF arriving yesterday. However, she has been really light - nothing showing on a pad, only when I wipe, and its been like EWCN but with streaks of blood.

I did a test, but still saying bfn, does anyone have any idea what might be going on? I thought id ask as I'm driving myself a little crazy!

I had a load of pg symptoms recently too. Nausea, tiredness etc, but I've had AF cramping since last Friday!


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks guys.yep been bedding every other day so think im covered lol ope so 

Babylove ope u get ur pos opk soon xx 

Bluefish hun thats so weird...
R u sure u ovulated as iv heard if not light periods follow

Altho all ur symptons seem really promising hun...
Keep testing just incase


----------



## mommyxofxone

my temp went up up up today- so i tested. 

:bfn: 

i don't understand :nope:

I have no cramping, no nothing. no spotting. just. here.


----------



## cnswilliams

mommyxofxone said:


> my temp went up up up today- so i tested.
> 
> :bfn:
> 
> i don't understand :nope:
> 
> I have no cramping, no nothing. no spotting. just. here.

I am going to post another internet cheap crap test verses dollar store test for you, its really frustrating. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!

*just a note to add, does you temp usually go up 12 dpo? Looks like you had a similar jump last month?


----------



## mommyxofxone

last month was a real fluke. i don't know WHAT that was about. but previously before ttc this time around it never jumps at 12 dpo. unless this is my new thing and my lp now magically lengthened. cause before, i always got af at 13dpo. right on time.


----------



## cnswilliams

mommyxofxone said:


> last month was a real fluke. i don't know WHAT that was about. but previously before ttc this time around it never jumps at 12 dpo. unless this is my new thing and my lp now magically lengthened. cause before, i always got af at 13dpo. right on time.

Well here is todays internet cheapy compared to the dollar store test. I am feeling like the progression of my tests is not as strong as they were :-(
 



Attached Files:







20150729_092524-1.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## emma4g63

That dollar test a great line hun
Amd that cheapy is too as there crap


----------



## JLM73

I agree, $ test looks great I got BFN again this am 11dpo, will test agin tonight!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Cns - progression is always way better first few days but then lots of tests show pretty similar so don't worry. Crack open another frer and you'll see a difference if you've waited a few days. 

Mommy - have you tried tests that aren't ics? Just to put your mind at rest?


----------



## c beary83

I don't trust the ic but the one on the right looks really good!


----------



## Babylove100

Cns - that's great progression! My I've were always rubbish at showing progression too so I wouldn't worry at all!!

Soooo....I got my solid smiley!! Yay! And my ic opk is so close! Top was this afternoon and bottom is just now! 

Now my question is when should I say O is, Friday or Saturday? If I remember correctly I used to O the day after a pos ic opk (not used the cd digi before) so I reckon my ic opk will be pos tomorrow which leads me to say O on Friday....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## c beary83

I'd wait and see what tomorrow's test looks like. If it's positive then yeah I'd say Friday is o day. Are you trying this month?


----------



## mommyof2peas

You can add a positive digi OPK to FF. But Im pretty sure they count the next day. So tomorrow.


----------



## Babylove100

Thanks ladies, lots of cramps tonight too so maybe it's starting.

Cbeary, ntnp this cycle but just tracking do I have a rough idea what's going on.


----------



## emma4g63

Wohoo baby..yep if pos tomiz id count friday as ov day..

Im cd23 2day...tested opk and lighter again so im now certain i ovulated sunday ...

So im 4dpo tommorow whooop !!!!

Im testing from sunday 7dpo..
Cant help it lol


----------



## emma4g63

Iv got 50 ics..
2 x diff ones

5 x mid stream 10mui ones

2 x frers..

1 x clearblue blue dye

1 x clearblue weeks indicator ...


----------



## JLM73

:saywhat:Holy Stockpile Em!:shock:


----------



## emma4g63

Super poas here !!!!


----------



## JLM73

Uh huh...I seeee...and I have no doubt you are the one buying them all out by my house in the states here too eh?? You have no limits Woman!:winkwink: hehe


----------



## cnswilliams

Y'all are making me laugh! Lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

got some nice streaks of blood today but nothing since (totally normal to spot the day before af)- but expecting the witch tomorrow am.


----------



## JLM73

Em I seee your 61 hpts and raise you ...uh TWO $ store tests...
How ya like THEM apples??:smug:
Ok Ok ....so it's all the change i had in my car sigh, You win


----------



## emma4g63

Jlm ill take that bet...
My 61 for ur 2 x dollar tree tests anyday..
As that would me i live in florida and not the uk !!!:
I love florida !!! Xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Looking forward to seeing some serious poas action!! 
I second that I would live in florida, 38 weeks to go yayyy xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

no way man i hate florida lol


----------



## emma4g63

No way lol how can u hate it lol
Best place ever!! 
:) yeyyyy ny heart..mines like 14 months :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

too hot. all the animals and bugs- so many poisonous bugs and animals that eat you, sink holes, oh man! i just really hate it lol. rains almost everyday in summer.

we've gone for about a week each year. i dread it every year. i really hate florida. lol


----------



## emma4g63

Lol mummy ud hate the uk more trust me !!

August and iv got my winter coat on in morninings


----------



## Lost7

My Fiancé was caught today - booking us a surprise get away next week. With all the stress and confusion of my cycle at the moment he figured I could do with a lovely break away. We're going camping. He's so thoughtful - I can't wait to marry him in October.


----------



## emma4g63

Ok guys so cd24 today and had no pos opk...
I thiught i ov on sunday due to cramping tho...

Got my cheap ics today abd fort im approx 4dpo ill test for evaps..now i did this and a opk went for shower so this was like 15 mins aftdr..

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-07/20150730_192030_zpstrfxr6lf_edit_1438282318944_zpsto5lkbnt.jpg

Shocking it looks pink tok..no way its bfp tho as im certain.

[email protected] bas bad tests...bin they go !! Grrrr


----------



## emma4g63

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-07/20150730_192030_zpstrfxr6lf.jpg


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Are you sure thats an evap? Could you have ovulated earlier and that's why you missed your surge? Could those ovulation cramps you felt actually be implantation? Are you going to test again today? 

Lol sorry for the barrage of questions, I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Babylove100

Emma that def looks to pink to be a evap!! This is exciting! Got everything crossed for you!

Right, I'm confused, had a solid smiley on cb dual hormone digi opk yesterday, almost pos on ic opk and neg on cb digi normal opk. Sooooo what do I believe?!? The dual hormone one? I tested again with the ic tonight and it's much lighter than yesterday's and earlier today! I've had major O cramps today as well and ewcm has almost gone so I'm thinking if the cb dual one is right then maybe I O'd today. Any thoughts?


----------



## emma4g63

Hey guys sure it must b dodgy test as just done another stark white.i
Did take opk at same time but seperate put them bear each other maybe that.. 
Lok good job i biught other tesrs tho

And baby love id go off ur digi and pains etc...whopp


----------



## c beary83

Lost7 said:


> My Fiancé was caught today - booking us a surprise get away next week. With all the stress and confusion of my cycle at the moment he figured I could do with a lovely break away. We're going camping. He's so thoughtful - I can't wait to marry him in October.

Awww that's so sweet. I love your family ticker:thumbup:



emma4g63 said:


> Ok guys so cd24 today and had no pos opk...
> I thiught i ov on sunday due to cramping tho...
> 
> Got my cheap ics today abd fort im approx 4dpo ill test for evaps..now i did this and a opk went for shower so this was like 15 mins aftdr..
> 
> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-07/20150730_192030_zpstrfxr6lf_edit_1438282318944_zpsto5lkbnt.jpg
> 
> Shocking it looks pink tok..no way its bfp tho as im certain.
> 
> [email protected] bas bad tests...bin they go !! Grrrr

I agree with hoping - are you sure you got your dates right? That definately looks :bfp:


----------



## c beary83

That's awful Emma- at least you did another test to confirm. If you're 4dpo then that's the reason for the bfn test .

Have you thought of temping baby love? That's the only way to know for sure when you ovulate. I did it for a few months then just temped around ovulation time once I had an idea of when it was


----------



## emma4g63

No idea if im even any dpo tbh just guessing supppse wont know this month !!
Bit annoying...

Ahhh well...i didnt think anythin if the line anyway i knew it was dodgy im am expert now :)


----------



## Babylove100

I tried temping once and managed to confirm O but it wasn't for me, I found it too stressful, lame I know!


----------



## emma4g63

I agree baby i find it annoying me !!
Shame as it is meant to be good but i just cant


----------



## c beary83

Yeah it is annoying. Especially when you wake up in the early hours because you're scared to miss you temp:dohh:


----------



## cnswilliams

Emma!!!! I can't believe you got a false positive!!! Stupid tests!!! I took two ICs today before I went for blood work. This is how they look at 14 dpo and my hcg was 347.8!!!!!! Crappy tests are NOT nice!!!! Lola

P.S. I am a Florida girl born and raised! lol
 



Attached Files:







20150730_095711-1.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## emma4g63

Fab news on betas cns xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

emma4g63 said:


> Lol mummy ud hate the uk more trust me !!
> 
> August and iv got my winter coat on in morninings

i definitely need in between seasons too. as my favorite are spring and fall. i don't like the extremes! 



afm :witch: is officially here. :coffee: now i have to wait to O to find out when i can test. however, it'll be the very end of the month or the very beginning of sept. i'm considering stopping temping this month after i confirm o. but we all know i'll probably just keep temping anyway. but after the last two cycles with my temp rising at 12dpo as the norm its' very confusing. :(


----------



## cnswilliams

mommyxofxone said:


> emma4g63 said:
> 
> 
> Lol mummy ud hate the uk more trust me !!
> 
> August and iv got my winter coat on in morninings
> 
> i definitely need in between seasons too. as my favorite are spring and fall. i don't like the extremes!
> 
> 
> 
> afm :witch: is officially here. :coffee: now i have to wait to O to find out when i can test. however, it'll be the very end of the month or the very beginning of sept. i'm considering stopping temping this month after i confirm o. but we all know i'll probably just keep temping anyway. but after the last two cycles with my temp rising at 12dpo as the norm its' very confusing. :(Click to expand...

:cry:


----------



## c beary83

Sorry mummy of one:nope:


----------



## emma4g63

Hugs mummy xx


----------



## wantingagirl

:hugs: xxxx


----------



## emma4g63

6dpo and bfn lol as expected..all good signs 
Tmi
Im getting snotty cm since ovulation..feelik very hungry and snappy
Unfornunatly all af signs for me ...but hu knows


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sorry mommy :hugs:
Fx emma xxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Sorry the witch got you Mommy. :hugs: 
Emma, I started at 6dpo lasting too! Crazy, but I guess that's what POAS addicts do. :wacko:

AFM, CD9 and just sitting back and enjoying the ride. I took Clomid 2-6 and started vaginal temping on CD6. I am not using OPKs this month or buying any pregnancy tests. I am going to BD when the mood takes us and not stress or worry. 
Last month I used about 30 pregnancy tests and the OPKs lied to me so I decided that I couldn't have a stressful month like that again.
I have decided that it will happen when it happens. After 14 months TTC I needed to stop the stress and chill out. I am feeling pretty good this month. Not hopeful, just more like my old self pre TTC, and I like it. :thumbup:

Enjoy the weekend ladies. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

that sounds great teeny!

thanks everyone for the hugs- i was so down recently about it. but i'm back to my self again today. and thankful for the one i do have!


----------



## emma4g63

Teeny sounds like a plan hun i did this last month and loved it xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Im still here. I'm reading daily, I just dont have anything to add really. I was starting to feel like the crazy lady seeing lines where there wasnt any. So Im just watching :)

Im onto month 2 of my self imposed Clomid break. I'm noticing when I fail to take my vitamins my mood goes in the crapper. I think I still have some unresolved issues from the 2 MMC last year. Maca really helps my mood. I thought it was the clomid, but it may not have been, not entirely. 

Enjoying the summer with the kids but its been so stinking hot out (90's) that we havent been able to go to the zoo once. Every time I plan it the weather is way too hot. But we have gotten away a couple times.


----------



## emma4g63

Hi mommyof2peas 
Good to hear ur enjoyinhl the summer.. 
90s is very hot...but atleast ur avin fun and trying to relax 
Fx xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

mommyof2peas ugh i hear you it's been warm here on the East Coast- but we have a baby pool, so i set that up and we sit in it !


----------



## cnswilliams

mommyxofxone said:


> no way man i hate florida lol




mommyxofxone said:


> emma4g63 said:
> 
> 
> Lol mummy ud hate the uk more trust me !!
> 
> August and iv got my winter coat on in morninings
> 
> i definitely need in between seasons too. as my favorite are spring and fall. i don't like the extremes!
> 
> 
> 
> afm :witch: is officially here. :coffee: now i have to wait to O to find out when i can test. however, it'll be the very end of the month or the very beginning of sept. i'm considering stopping temping this month after i confirm o. but we all know i'll probably just keep temping anyway. but after the last two cycles with my temp rising at 12dpo as the norm its' very confusing. :(Click to expand...


I think not temping after confirming O would be good if you have established a pattern and if you are obsessing over your temps but since your cycles seem to be changing you may want to keep an eye on them. Maybe this change in your cycles will turn out to be a good thing and there is a bfp in your very near future!! :). I think my temp tends to jump up a bit between day 1-2 before my cycles starts again.


----------



## mommyxofxone

afm, cd3 :coffee:


----------



## cnswilliams

For those who finally got their bfp after all this time... When did you finally STOP taking pregnancy tests????


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Lol every day? I stopped when I was close to 8 weeks, when I had my early scan. But I recognise that was waaaaaay obsessive. After that I took a few more every now and again but just to try and see the hook theory, which never really happened for me (lines became lighter but not as extreme as you see on the net)


----------



## c beary83

I stopped last week when the test line got darker than the control line. I've been thinking of testing today though:wacko:


----------



## emma4g63

Omg u crazy ladies lol !! 

Cbeary uv passed a huge milestone being 6 weeks i think ..

And cns id be the same as u all !!
I did it with dd and i hadnt had any losses then so no idea wat ill be like !!

Fx xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

I stopped after 6 ish weeks. But I think next time will be 20 weeks lol


----------



## JLM73

With DS I got my bfp at 9do, and tested everyday for the next 20 days until I got my beta done, then roughly every 3 days after that until 8 weeks. I also temped all the way to the 8 wks too, so I would be able to compare next time.


----------



## cnswilliams

I never took so many tests with the others but something about after a loss that will make you go crazy!!! I am on day 10 tomorrow so I still get to test for a while and not be considered more than just a little crazy it seems! lol Thanks ladies.


----------



## JLM73

Lol cns - I think it's totally understandable after a loss. I would def do it, early months a cpl times a week, until i felt comfortable. 
I actually have a small doppler I bought when i was a surrogate, and can't wait to be able to use it again. I actually found the hb super early with DS, but I was alot thinner then ha!


----------



## wantingagirl

After test line was darker than control line. 

Emma hey testing bud I what sapped you just got home last night you tested yet? Xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

i tested a few times until i ran out of tests (i didn't have a ton) but i saved a few for the morning of my 7 week appt (just to make sure) and one for my 10 week, and one more for my 13wk scan.


----------



## cnswilliams

I have a Doppler too but I let a friend borrow it. Hoping she will just give it back with out me having to ask now that she knows I am pregnant. lol


----------



## emma4g63

Just an evap today..approx 8dpo i think lol..

I did an ic fmu but fell asleep...

Haha xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

cnswilliams said:


> I have a Doppler too but I let a friend borrow it. Hoping she will just give it back with out me having to ask now that she knows I am pregnant. lol

I am still trying to figure out if SIL will give me back my maternity clothes! She hasn't lost any baby weight and i know by 12 weeks last time my pants felt tight and they say you show faster with a second so worried i'll have to accost her to get new ones or she'll say take a hike. she's the kind of girl who takes and takes but never gives. and i thought i was all done. :shrug:


cd 5. start opks NEXT thursday. :coffee:


----------



## cnswilliams

mommyxofxone said:


> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> I have a Doppler too but I let a friend borrow it. Hoping she will just give it back with out me having to ask now that she knows I am pregnant. lol
> 
> I am still trying to figure out if SIL will give me back my maternity clothes! She hasn't lost any baby weight and i know by 12 weeks last time my pants felt tight and they say you show faster with a second so worried i'll have to accost her to get new ones or she'll say take a hike. she's the kind of girl who takes and takes but never gives. and i thought i was all done. :shrug:
> 
> 
> cd 5. start opks NEXT thursday. :coffee:Click to expand...

Well I hope you need them in about 14 weeks and she hands them over!! Don't mess with prego!!! lol


----------



## cnswilliams

Emma, Wanting, have you started testing yet?

Who else is getting ready to test?


----------



## jlynnx33

Am I crazy? Or is there a faint line?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 25


----------



## cnswilliams

I can't get the picture to enlarge from on my computer but it kinda looks like it! How many dpo?


----------



## jlynnx33

I'm 11dpo. I'm going to go get better tests tomorrow and then test at some point tomorrow or saturday.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I see it!!!!


----------



## JLM73

I see it, Congrats!


----------



## Babylove100

jlynnx33 - I can see something! Looking forward to your next test!


----------



## wantingagirl

I see it! Do a pink one! Xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Wag when are you testing?


----------



## mommyxofxone

i see it? but i never trust blue dye!!! do a pink!


----------



## Babylove100

I often wonder why blue dye tests haven't been banned yet! :wacko:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I can see it too!


----------



## emma4g63

I def see it hunny xxxx 

Good luck xx

Every blue dye iv took is bfn never once had evap lol !!! 

So for those hu havnt seen my testing thread im suffering a chemical preg again .bfp 11dpo and 12dpo and bfn today..af due tommorow or sunday 
I had no af pains all day today but got them tonight so guessing tonight or morning ...

This has given me the kick i needed go doctors n ask for tests as i have avoided it as its hard but i need to get help clearly xx

Im actually feeling quite positive at mo..hope docs goes ok and i get a good one ..gunna go tuesday as monday my birthdat ..

26 !! Eeek


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Oh Emma, Im so sorry to hear that. Sending you lots of positive vibes and hugs, hope the doctor can give you some answers...


----------



## Babylove100

Oh hunni I'm so so sorry, this sucks massively! Sending you lots of hugs and hope the doctors goes well!!! :hugs:


----------



## jlynnx33

Anybody suggest the dollar tree tests? I don't wanna get an expensive test and waste money if the dollar tree ones work just fine


----------



## mommyxofxone

unfortunately when i was ttc for my dd years ago i did a couple blue dye and they looked like that. never touched them again!


----------



## JLM73

Jlynx
I like the $ store tests. I got my bfp with ds on them at 10dpo, after getting a faint bfp at 9dpo on 15miu tests


----------



## jlynnx33

I just got a few. Gonna try holding out until morning to take it


----------



## SilasLove

Hey ladies!! Still following everyone, but mostly by stalking about without posting much. Wishing the best to each of you xx


----------



## cnswilliams

emma4g63 said:


> I def see it hunny xxxx
> 
> Good luck xx
> 
> Every blue dye iv took is bfn never once had evap lol !!!
> 
> So for those hu havnt seen my testing thread im suffering a chemical preg again .bfp 11dpo and 12dpo and bfn today..af due tommorow or sunday
> I had no af pains all day today but got them tonight so guessing tonight or morning ...
> 
> This has given me the kick i needed go doctors n ask for tests as i have avoided it as its hard but i need to get help clearly xx
> 
> Im actually feeling quite positive at mo..hope docs goes ok and i get a good one ..gunna go tuesday as monday my birthdat ..
> 
> 26 !! Eeek

So sorry Emma, I hope they find an answer for you quickly that is easy to fix!



jlynnx33 said:


> Anybody suggest the dollar tree tests? I don't wanna get an expensive test and waste money if the dollar tree ones work just fine

Dollar tree are highly sensitive but a little slow to show. I got a very faint positive right at the 10 minute mark 8 dpo and went to the doc that day and hcg was 12.5!!! That was with my angel baby. This time I tested 9 dpo at 6:30 at night without holding urine and it showed positive. The only good thing about frer vs dollar tree is frer show up faster.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hope we are all ok ladies?
I'm catching up with obem sooooo broody it's unreal, hubby said yesterday he can't wait until we can try again xx


----------



## c beary83

Ah that's really sweet! November will come round soon enough x

In fact it's less than three months now:winkwink:


----------



## JLM73

Emma that really is rough...I am going through the same now, but hoping it's the KICKstart to get me to a bfp soon.
I have a friend who has 5 kiddos and literally had to try at least a yr for each, but each time she had a mc, immed followed by a successful bfp.
FX for all of us, and Emma I hope they get you the boost you need!


----------



## wantingagirl

I hate blue dyes 

Spotting started tonight :cry:

Knew would be too good to be true to conceive before my due date I'll be due in 4 days trying to be strong but my heart is truly broken


----------



## mommyof2peas

I feel your pain. Went to time hope yesterday and saw the BFP test for Henry. It's been a year since I've been pregnant. That means it's been 19 months since I was pregnant with my first mmc. It's been hard.


----------



## wantingagirl

mommyof2peas said:


> I feel your pain. Went to time hope yesterday and saw the BFP test for Henry. It's been a year since I've been pregnant. That means it's been 19 months since I was pregnant with my first mmc. It's been hard.

It's totally awful just not fair xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Happy birthday Emma &#128540;&#128536;&#128514;


----------



## JLM73

:sad2: Sorry Wanting...Some days I think stark white tests then AF are so much easier than seeing something that should lead to a bfp, and then being crushed...
Sorry again


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm sorry wag and mommy :hugs: xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Can I test yet? Feeling hopeful this month


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I would mommy just to make sure they work haha


----------



## wantingagirl

:haha:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

How is everyone doing? Very quiet in here xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

It is isn't it?
Hope your all ok ladies xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Hey all...it is quiet..
We need boost this thread up ladies .think were all lil down n fed up TTC...but wrre all in it together xxx mwah [email protected] 

Lets start by refreshing each other with wrre we are...

Im cd38 no af !! This chemicsl has really threw my body off or its the vitamins iv read online it affects s ppl [email protected]
Off to docs on monday to tslk about recurrent chemicals and if af isnt here maybe she will shed sum light lol !! 

Myheart hunny cant wait till ur ttc again xx

Mommy and wag ladies ope ur both ok xxx ttc is a rough ride but just gotta push thru xxx we will all get our rainbows

And jlm thanks for the encouragment hun and im hoping its all pretty smooth sailing from docs xx

Iv been boosting myself reading success stories aftdr lossess or long term ttc :) xxx


Keep going ladies xx on wards and upwards is the only way forward xx


----------



## emma4g63

P.s hoping r u finding out sex hun?? Eeek half way mark coming x


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Emma, so pleased your doctor's appt is this Monday, not too long to go and you'll hopefully get some answers! And I hope the witch shows up soon so you can get back to ttc :)

We've got our 20 weeks scan on Monday (eek!!!) and we've decided we're not finding out what we're having this time either. It was such a lovely surprise with my son to actually find out when he was born that we want to have that again. I'm convinced it's a little lady this time, so we'll see in a few months if I'm right! I was also convinced Joshua was a boy ever since he was conceived so it'll be interesting to see if I get it right twice. But have been feeling lots of little movements for the last 2-3 weeks which is super exciting :) 

hope everyone else is doing well, hopefully the thread wl be flooded with bfp in the next two weeks or so! Xxx


----------



## JLM73

:dust: to everyone! Not much for me to Update ...my opks are half as dark as control, and I'm on cd8, so seems like I may O a bit earlier than my usual cd13, but I was 6 days late starting this AF ( still think it's due to a loss -I never have AF as long as this one)
Sooo just hanging out waiting for opk to signal O, and rush off to meet my donor
:coffee:


----------



## cnswilliams

Just had to do a lot of reading to catch up but just wanted to add to the "hopefully chemical pregnancy means we are on our way to bfp". For me May was chemical pregnancy, June was a crazy cycle just like the one that followed my miscarriage in Dec and July was BFP! Y'all could be on to something there!!!


----------



## SilasLove

Well, for me...9 weeks now, and have had horrible MS for 88% of my pregnancy so far. Can't wait for it to be 2nd tri. 

We tried for 7 1/2 months and had 1 chemical in March. I lost 6lbs and then next thing I knew we got a bfp and here I am at 9 wks. xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I also got my (hopefully) sticky bfp on the second cycle after my chemical... So fingers crossed!!


----------



## emma4g63

Awww hoping hun sounds like an amazing surprise waiting im just to impatient..lol..
Fx for ur lil lady xxxx

Silas congrats on hitting 9 weeks bet u cant wait for ur scan xx hope to see a piccie :)).

Jlm hun my chemicals have never made me late but this has and im 5 days now so def could od been a chemical..and tbh most ppl do have them but are unaware. Jus us crazy ttc people !! Haha

Cns ow many weeks r u now hunny i cnt see a ticker...so happy to see another lovely lady on here get her bfp and stick around xxx

Youve all give me hope xx


----------



## c beary83

Hi - good luck to everyone this month. Hope you get some answers on Wednesday Emma.

I've been feeling really sick and tired and not been able to eat much but I guess that goes with the territory.

I've got a scan next week - so scared


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks cbeary hun..
And awww bless feelin sick sucks but yep all worth it :)
.and hunny ur scan will be fine xxx 

Piccies please xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Cbeary, how exciting!!!!! I can't wait to see your scan pic :) And sickness is a good sign!!!!!


----------



## SilasLove

Hey ladies - actually got a scan at 6+2 (my first appointment) and our little one had a heartbeat and everything looked well, so I am sharing that picture now. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







attachment.php.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Beautiful, silas!!!


----------



## SilasLove

Thanks!


----------



## mommyxofxone

looks lovely silas! 

cd 15 and i'm back from mini vacay today! i'm beat! got home just in time to do opk, which of course was negative. but i'm definitely starting to gear up. had two days of a touch of ewcm.


----------



## bluefish1980

Just got this, randomly tested at half one this morning! I wonder if I would've missed my surge had I dared to sleep LOL
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JLM73

Yay BlueFish! Another night surger like me lol.
Honestly I think it's just my insomnia and very late sleep pattern that lets me detect some surges very very late in the day ( or early early the next day if you will lol)


----------



## emma4g63

Lovely piccie silas xxxx

Mommyof one fx for ov xx

And bluefish wow fab opk lucky u took it so late :)

Xx


----------



## bluefish1980

Hmm, didn't get my temp rise though, hopefully I do tomorrow.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I wouldn't worry, bluefish, if surge was late at night temp wouldn't have had time to rise. Bet you get it tomorrow :) good luck!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

bluefish it can take up to 72 hours to get a temp rise (or O to occur)


----------



## emma4g63

For those who dont follow my journal...

My update. Went docs 7am..she was nice and listened
she will do some blood test investigations..shes orderd hcg to check if amy leftover hormone . Thyroid t4 ..prolactine and testostorone ..no idea what these are lol tried to google them !*
.just been for bloods drawn and on my way to work now !!

Results 7- 10 days so she sd ring in 1 week and ask if back and either come back or she will do a telephone consultation and decide next steps..to see if i need refering to gyny clinic xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Hopefully this will be the start of some answers Emma xxxxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

hope you get some answers hun



I just got my full ferning & my temp dropped so hoping for my pos opk today!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Good luck mommy!


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks ladies xx good luck mummy xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Guess what?
 



Attached Files:







2015-08-17 16.09.01.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## SilasLove

Awesome mommyof2peas!!! :happydance: Congrats!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats mommy!!!! that's awesome!!!!! h&h 9 months!!! :yipee:


Afm, cd 18 still no positive opk :growlmad: going to cover our bases and dtd tonight anyway.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=890001&amp;d=1439843643


----------



## JLM73

Mommy that looks closer yay

2Peas Congrats!!


----------



## jlynnx33

So, I'm officially 8 days late. No sign of Af at all. I have taken multiple tests and gotten either really faint second lines or nothing. I just took a digi clearblue and it came up not pregnant, i took it apart to look at the strip and there was a faint second line. Maybe my HCG isn't concentrated enough in my urine? what do you all think? 

I have had white discharge, some nausea, bloating, gassy, breaking out, dizzy, super tired (sometimes it hits bad), food aversions, slightly constipated, stretching like pain in lower abdomen. I just wanna know what's going on!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Woo hoo!!! Congrats monmyof2peas :) happy and healthy nine months!!!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Jlynnx, sorry af has been messing you about :( 

Mmmm I'm not 100% sure about this, but I think digital pregnancy tests always show a second line (although faint) but it doesn't necessarily mean anything if that makes sense? Again, not 100% sure but I remember reading this in my ttc groups.

However I've also read of some women who never get positive hpt but are indeed pregnant so fingers crossed that's you xxxx


----------



## Babylove100

mommyof2peas said:


> Guess what?

Yay!!! Huge congratulations mommyof2peas!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations Mommyof2peas. Xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

mommyof2peas said:


> Guess what?

Omggggggg huge congratulations &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## c beary83

mommyof2peas said:


> Guess what?

Yey :happydance:

Congratulations!!!


----------



## bluefish1980

Yay! Congrats Mommy2peas! That's awesome news!

AFM Still no temp rise, despite positive OPK. Doesnt look good for this cycle..........


----------



## mommyxofxone

i finally got the sucker!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=890269&amp;d=1439937891


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck mommyofone xx


----------



## c beary83

Just a quick update - I had my scan today - saw baby and heartbeat:cloud9:

I'll try and upload a piccie later.

Good luck to everyone testing and :sex:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

What excellent news, cbeary!!! Can't wait to see the pic :) xxxx


----------



## Babylove100

Ah fantastic news c beary!! :happydance:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

That's wonderful news cbeary! Looking forward to seeing pic xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

cant wait cbeary!


guys my temp went down today instead of up :( i don't even know what that means? does that mean i failed to O? i still have bad cramping like o and lower back ache. i am so confused. :cry: do i do another opk today? or what do i do?


----------



## c beary83

mommyxofxone said:


> cant wait cbeary!
> 
> 
> guys my temp went down today instead of up :( i don't even know what that means? does that mean i failed to O? i still have bad cramping like o and lower back ache. i am so confused. :cry: do i do another opk today? or what do i do?

It could go up tomorrow - I usually ovulate 48 hours after the first positive opk. I'd say you will probably ovulate today or tomorrow. Good luck catching the eggy :winkwink:


----------



## c beary83

Also I think you get a dip on the day of ovulation so the signs are looking good for you! Fingers crossed x


----------



## c beary83

Here's my piccie. It's a bit fuzzy:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150819_174713.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mommyxofxone

yeah i've never had a dip the day of O- usually dips the day before or two days before. so this is new, but ok. after waking up in the am i had some pretty heavy cramping. assuming thats when it happened. hoping for a nice temp rise in the am. 

your scan is lovely!


----------



## Babylove100

Great scan picture c beary!!

AFM - cd11 today! Which means.....I can start peeing on opks!! Whohoo!!

I've also stocked up on 100 ics, 3 mid streams and 2 frers! That should be enough for this cycle.....I think!! :haha: can't wait to get my poas addiction back in full swing! I warn you I'm gonna go poas crazy this cycle!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hahaha baby I can't wait for your poas to begin &#9786;&#9786;&#9786;


----------



## mommyxofxone

this am my temp went up to 97.3 but i'm afraid it's not going to keep going tomorrow. just worried this will be a failed O and then a long cycle. :(


----------



## c beary83

Hope it goes up tomorrow mommy of one


----------



## c beary83

Good luck babylove! Can't wait to see the tests


----------



## emma4g63

Omg dont know how i missed so much greatness

Mommy2peas omg soooo happy for u fab lines !!!!!! Xxxxxxx


And cbeary sooooo cute lil baba !!!!! Eeeek must be a huge relief hun ...so so happy for u too xxx

Loving all the good luck flying about...

Just a few of us left now......


----------



## SilasLove

Just thought I would do an update. 

Went in for my appointment today and we heard baby's heartbeat at 168bpm! Pretty relieved. xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

silas 168 huh? i'm guessing girl :)

cbeary someone mentioned maybe my 97.3 temp in the middle was wrong- wondering that too, can't remember which night but dd came in one of the nights and i couldn't get back to sleep after. i can't remember which one!


----------



## c beary83

Yeah that could affect your temps - all your other signs look good. Hopefully you have ovulated x


----------



## emma4g63

Yeyyyyy silas.....:)) i think girlie too xxx


Im 12 days late for af .. blood tests due back next week..
If i did ov on monday im 4dpo ...

Keep reading online its totally poss to ov afte missed af and loads of good stories about bfps after it as lining nice and thick ..
Who.knows ladies xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good morning ladies. I've been reading every day but haven't posted in ages. 
I'm about to move onto my next cycle and hoping that's the one! 

I will try and catch up properly later but just thought I would hop back into conversation. 
Have a good day ladies. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

i THINK i'm 2 dpo today, so i should be able to test sept 2nd! woo hoo! finally in the tww!


----------



## emma4g63

Yehyyyy mommy i think im 4dpo lol [email protected] 


Xx

Hi teeny fx for this cycle xx


----------



## Babylove100

I'm cd12 now, negative opk which is great as dh is away until Sunday! Fx the egg is ready and waiting for him when he gets back!!!

Good luck everyone!! :flower:


----------



## Babylove100

So any thoughts, I had a hormone blood test on cd4 last cycle and the results have come back satisfactory, which is great, but, there was a note the doctors wants to see me still. I know it could be absolutely anything but any thoughts why she would want to see me? I hope satisfactory is good enough!!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

I love how this thread is picking up! Its so wonderful to see all the excitement.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Looking forward to seeing lots of tests then soon please &#9786; 
Haven't used opk this month but think I'm 6/7 dpo but definitely won't be pregnant xx


----------



## emma4g63

12 days late....

3 weeks after potentisl ic bfp chemical no af since!!

What the....

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150821_213045_zpsdl1rdnfl.jpg


----------



## mommyof2peas

Looks like a light bfp. Maybe see a doc foe betas to make sure they are doubling


----------



## JLM73

BabyLove maybe Doc just wants to go over results with you in detail.
Prob nothing to worry about


----------



## Babylove100

JLM73 said:


> BabyLove maybe Doc just wants to go over results with you in detail.
> Prob nothing to worry about

Thank you! I do hope so, I'm not gonna let it cloud my thoughts for this cycle tho. Just gonna crack on and see what happens! I've got my blood work form for if I do get a bfpso I can get checked out so I'm just gonna relax and take whatever comes.

Emma. That's crazy! And def bfp! Praying this is your rainbow!x


----------



## c beary83

What's going on emma!!! definitely :bfp: maybe you ovulated again at some point???


----------



## emma4g63

Yea cbeary im.thinking the same thing..googlee it and plenty ppl saying they ovulated one wwek or 2 aftet cp no period and bamn bfp ! 

This is test at 3 min mark..
https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150822_072900_zpsp1poo8gf.jpg


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Emma, it is very possible to ovulate soon after the CP AF. Looks like a beautiful BFP to me. Congratulations. 
Good luck this cycle Babylove. I'm sure the doctors request is nothing serious. Xx


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks teeny ...tryin not get my hopes up just yet incase not a good sign........baby im sure doc jus wants discuss next steps xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Massive congratulations emma!!!!!
Baby I'm sure docs are just doing a follow up and everything is ok xx


----------



## Babylove100

Thanks ladies! Got my flashing smiley this morning so things are still looking like I'm right back on track! Yay! Dh is back tomorrow....i hope he's got some energy for me :haha:


----------



## c beary83

Wow!!! Congratulations emma - looks much darker than yesterday. Are you going to the doctors to get it confirmed?


----------



## c beary83

Yey for smiley face babylove!


----------



## emma4g63

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150822_112730_zpsxye0girr.jpg
Must of ovulated again or dodgy ics i dont kno....

Ringin docs monday !!

Cmon eggy babylove xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Woo hoo baby! !!
Emma I'm so excited hun xx


----------



## c beary83

emma4g63 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150822_112730_zpsxye0girr.jpg
> Must of ovulated again or dodgy ics i dont kno....
> 
> Ringin docs monday !!
> 
> Cmon eggy babylove xx

Woo hoo!!! No denying that one!!! So pleased for you and sending lots of :dust: for a sticky one:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Babylove100

Yay Emma!!!!! Whohooooo!!!xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

omg emma you aren't 4dpo you're freaking pregnant lol! congrats hun!!! so happy for you!!! :happydance: :yipee: h&h 9 months! totally jealous! lol!


afm -I am now 3 dpo. I'm so glad i can take it easy. i feel really weird about my temps though, this cycle looks so wonky. I don't have faith. Even though we did good with timing of BD, i mean we really hit every day we could i still feel like it wasn't enough. but i guess I'll always feel like that because when it comes to ttc, i feel like such a total failure.


----------



## c beary83

You got your cross hairs though:happydance:

Fingers crossed this i is your month x


----------



## emma4g63

Awwwww thanks ma lovely ladies!!! Im so amazed by a ur suppprt i really hope this it it [email protected]

And mommy lol no way 4dpo haha it will be ur time soon xxxx 


Bump buddies cmon


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats Emma :)

I really have no inkling of boy/girl honestly. Another girl frightens me though lol. My daughter is such a drama queen :haha:


----------



## drjo718

Congrats emma!


----------



## jlynnx33

I'm two weeks late with all BFN. Anybody else ever have this happen to them and end up pregnant? I'm starting to lose all hope. I've had so many symptoms but every single test I've taken is BFN except for maybe 2 very faint positives. I'm so confused. I just want AF to show up so I can start over, or I want to see a BFP on a stick so I can start making appointments and getting ready for a little one!!! This is just so frustrating! I think I'm going to go and try getting a blood test done!

Opinions on this? I really don't think I can even consider thinking I'm pregnant anymore. 

Symptoms I've been feeling: nausea, bloating/firm stomach, white discharge, sore nipples, extremely tired, non stop cravings for fruit, heartburn, back pain, stretching/slight cramp feeling in lower abdomen, gassy


----------



## JLM73

Congrats Emma lol
Nice surprise going from 4dpo to BFP eh?
Awesome surprise for "early" testing hehe


----------



## emma4g63

Yep..theory is my ovulation pain must off been implatation pain !! 
Make sense ..a little lol


----------



## dancingnurse2

Congratulations Emma! Finger crossed for you that your little bean is super sticky. As for all the rest of us girls, I know ttc is one of the hardest things we will go through. In the end it will all be worth it!


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks dancing nurse....
Def one of the hardest things ever ot physically and mentally drains you but yep def worth it xxxx


----------



## emma4g63

Top friday 9pm.
Bottom this morning.

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150823_063034_zpscpqqyfht_edit_1440316465853_zpsesfk0njy.jpg


----------



## Babylove100

Yay!!! Beautiful lines!!!xx


----------



## c beary83

Wow! Great progression emma! Definitely a sticky bean this time:baby:


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh emma! gorgeous line!


----------



## emma4g63

I kno ladies i cant quite believe its mine!!

Weeks of worry now but im prayin this it it xx

1 x more digi left ill do it wednesday fmu xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Gonna join me in the April raindrops emma


----------



## Babylove100

So happy for Emma and m2p!!! Loving this thread!!! :happydance:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Its a hot threat Babylove. We are getting ready for your return ;)


----------



## Babylove100

Haha! Dh is currently snoozing on the sofa after his boys weekend away. Bless, he's got a busy few days ahead so I'm letting him get his beauty sleep....for now! At 6pm I'm gonna drop both cats on him, that should wake him up! :rofl:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Final frer
 



Attached Files:







2015-08-23 09.26.09.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JLM73

Very nice 2peas!


----------



## c beary83

I'll join the April raindrops! I've joined a march one but due 26 th so I imagine I'll be overdue and into April


----------



## emma4g63

i sure will m2p!! omg will start to sink in eventually!!

m2ps fab frer!!!! 

and babylove def hot thread.... im feeling it for you ladies now this is the month!!! XXXX


----------



## drjo718

Cross-posting. Sorry if you see this more than once. 
after 16 months of trying, multiple medications amd vitamins every month, 2 procedures and a surgery...I think I may have a bfp. This is 3rd urine of the day. I tested on a whim. I think I'm 9/10 dpo. I use opks and temp. Someone tell me I'm not seeing things.
 



Attached Files:







20150823_134055.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 10


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Definitely a bfp drjo congratulations! 
Loving the lines mommy and Emma so excited!
Fx baby for catching the egg!!!!
My countdown seems to completely have stopped and not going down very quickly xxx


----------



## littlemiss84

Haven't been on for a few days and come back to loads of BFP's :happydance:

Congrats to mommy, Emma and drjo!!


Afm I'm cd7 of cycle 8. Getting fed up with this now, but hopefully won't be too much longer!


----------



## c beary83

emma4g63 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150822_112730_zpsxye0girr.jpg
> Must of ovulated again or dodgy ics i dont kno....
> 
> Ringin docs monday !!
> 
> Cmon eggy babylove xx




drjo718 said:


> Cross-posting. Sorry if you see this more than once.
> after 16 months of trying, multiple medications amd vitamins every month, 2 procedures and a surgery...I think I may have a bfp. This is 3rd urine of the day. I tested on a whim. I think I'm 9/10 dpo. I use opks and temp. Someone tell me I'm not seeing things.

Looks :bfp: to me! Congratulations


----------



## mommyof2peas

Added the April Raindrops to my sig :)


----------



## emma4g63

Wohoo another bfp drjo !!!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## emma4g63

Little miss hugs ovulation comes soon !!! Hang in theres...theres def sum strong dust flying around :)

And myheart lol starting to drag now !! Cmon ttc i cnt wait for u to poas !!


----------



## drjo718

No questioning this line! :)


----------



## JLM73

Very nice - I missed it drjo how many dpo are you now?


----------



## drjo718

JLM73 said:


> Very nice - I missed it drjo how many dpo are you now?

9 or 10...


----------



## JLM73

wow VERY nice lines then for 9/10dpo.
Got a strong bean in there yay!


----------



## drjo718

JLM73 said:


> wow VERY nice lines then for 9/10dpo.
> Got a strong bean in there yay!

I hope so! This was also 8th urine of the day on a 45 minute hold. So don't know why the line is so dark but I'm not complaining! :) Ovulation was confirmed with opks, temping, and strong ovulation pain.


----------



## JLM73

Maybe two beans? :rofl:
def early implant so everything is looking good and strong!


----------



## emma4g63

Super strong lines hunny for so early :)

I took my last digi...

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150824_063515_zpsjbe8irau.jpg

Lol took it at 4.40am as my nipples feel less timgly so was really nervous..but its made me slighty better :)


M2ps and drjo how r u both feeling sympton wise ??


----------



## mommyof2peas

I have none. Headache here and there. My bobs are fuller. Once in a while I get that "taste" but it doesn't last long

Kinda worries me with the last two pregnancy being mmc


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks m2ps i feel better now....same here boobs fuller..tingly nipples on and off ...

Tired but thst could be me just waking up at 4am and poas !!

And weird taste n nausau now n then xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Do you have a dd yet emma?


----------



## emma4g63

No m2ps as they cany go off lmp as it was 7th july !! Thats 7 week...i think im around 4.5 weeks goin off tests and implantation pain....so i might be end of april or beginning may 
Whats yours ??


----------



## mommyof2peas

29th of April


----------



## emma4g63

So u could def have a may baby too :)


----------



## c beary83

Congratulations emma and djo- lovely tests. 

Don't worry about lack of symptoms - I didn't get any till about 5\6 weeks then it hit me like a sledgehammer. They seem to have eased off now.


----------



## Babylove100

Yay solid smiley today and almost pos ic opk!! Counting O as tomorrow which means 1dpo on weds!! whohoo!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 3


----------



## c beary83

Yey! Good luck babylove


----------



## emma4g63

Fx baby xx


----------



## emma4g63

No docs appoinment !! I only wanted a telephone appointment !! 

Gotta ring clinic at 2pm !! For blood results..
And ring in am for a possible appoinment !! 

Wanted my bloods redrawn


----------



## c beary83

Arggg. I hate the doctors. They make it so difficult to get an appointment


----------



## drjo718

emma4g63 said:


> M2ps and drjo how r u both feeling sympton wise ??

I'm not having much for symptoms. I had a handful of little random things that made me wonder if this was my cycle, but I brushed them off because it's been so many months. My biggest symptom is GI issues.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good luck this month Babylove. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

5dpo :coffee: borrrring.


glad you all are doing well! i had pretty much no symptoms with dd minus DEAD tired until second tri!


----------



## emma4g63

Ok ladies hcg from monday at 7am was negative it was 2!!!..i felt what i think was implantation pain that monday !!

It was approx 110 hrs between hcg blood and frer first one....

Worried but i dont get it all


And took frer friday 9pm

She thinks docs will ask to re do bloods ...

Got 1-2 digi sat

2-3 today ...


----------



## littlemiss84

Emma - You must have ovulated straight after your chemical

If you implanted on Monday, say that would be about 7dpo 
FRER was around 4 days later, so 11 dpo (perfect line for 11 dpo)
That would make you around 4 weeks today, giving you the 2-3 weeks on the digi 

Sounds perfect, but I hope your doctor doesn't keep you waiting too long to find out for sure! 

If you have an EPU near you, I would ring to see if you could get an early scan.


----------



## mommyxofxone

So bnb seriously messing with my computer. If I miss posts I apologize cause I'm keeping up with my phone. Not easy!


----------



## emma4g63

Thanku little miss ...
No idea if crappy ics but yea...makes sense to me 


Eeek...looks like all is ok for now..

Im hoping doc will book scan 6 week ish as i kno hcg needs be like 2000 see summt x


----------



## mommyof2peas

Im sure the doc will want to do betas again. They would be crazy not too. 

My betas 430 15dpo
Doubling time =1.3 days or 31.59 hours

I will got back for another on Thus. We are waiting for HCG to get to 2500-3000. So I can book my first scan. Only nice thing about my history is early scans.


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks m2pa..here in uk unfortunalty betas arent done generally unless there is an issue im sure she will tho xx

Good number for 15dpo xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Sorry I haven't been around been struggling a bit 

I got this yesterday but didn't dtd last night :growlmad:

On Sunday on the handheld applicator it showed a low but I had ewcm then and the day before. So either I've got a few chances or one very slim chance this morning :shrug: I don't know what happened with the other peak the test was very smudged and a normal opk wasn't positive, had loads of pains this morning. Doesn't look great tho if it was a low straight to peak and didn't do anything yesterday tho huh?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Babylove100

Snap wanting, I had exactly the same yesterday but no bd. we did on Sunday so I'm in with the same changes as you as I'm pretty sure any bd tonight will be too late!

But.....we are cycle buddies!!!! :happydance:


----------



## emma4g63

Ok docs wont redraw betas untill monday next week 

But hoping a is ok still by thrn xx


----------



## c beary83

Are you going to :sex: tonight baby love? May still be a chance - I usually ovulate a couple of days after my positive so you could still catch the eggy (if you've not already:winkwink:)


----------



## drjo718

Got my blood test back yesterday! 10dpo my hcg was 128 and progesterone in the 70s! Yay!


----------



## Babylove100

I really think it's been and gone now. I read somewhere that fresh swimmers can meet the egg as capaciation (or something like that) has to happen first which take about 10 hours?? Any thoughts?


----------



## JLM73

True Babylove capacitation involves the sperm making chemical changes on their surface before they can fertilize and egg, but it can take _up to _10 hours. I also read that vag and uterine contractions provide rapid transport to get the sperm high into the uterus, so that can help speed the process since they are starting from a much better location, but using very little of their own energy to reach that area, it's all passive movement.
One of the coolest things I got to see as a surro was the "waves" of meovement along the uterine lining. We can't even feel them but there are these constant ripples along the surface during fertile times - very cool.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Keeping my fingers crossed for you both baby and wag!
Emma your digi went up so definitely going in the right direction. Can't believe they still won't re draw until Monday thou!
Fab numbers drjo :happydance:

Edit only 12 days until ticker changes to 1 month 4 weeks hahaha I'm so excited! Even hubby is looking forward to it and even discussed future baby names &#128151;&#128153;


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks everyone - man does that mean we are out already this month before we have even started? Although once egg releases I think it can live for 12-24 hours right? Xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

I dont know why they wouldnt do two draws 48 hours apart. That will let them know if it is raising. I guess though by monday your numbers will be so high they will have to say "Congrats, your pregnant!"

When my nurse called me she said I could go in every 2 days if I wanted. Just to make sure the numbers are rising. We are waiting for my numbers to get to 2500+ But since I dont have cramps and only worries are normal worries. Im waiting until Thu. I may have to do another after that though.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Im not sure about once egg releases but I know this time we dtd 2 days before O and then I think WHILE I was Oing. I always feel O cramps and this month I was SUPER tender. So I know I was oing. Sperm can live up to 5 days. Although Ive seen ladies go as long as 7 and get pregnant :)


----------



## emma4g63

I kno its so bad here in the uk ....u guys get ur betas super fast !!

And i think im lucky she ageeed to next week to be honest ..she didnt say how long for results as im not seeing her shes jus writing my blood form n off i go 

Hope to god its not week again 

Fx baby and wag and myheart tht countdown cant come quicl enuff lol

Fx to all u ladieas on here xx


----------



## wantingagirl

That's not my issue yep that can live 5-7 days but my problem even though the hand held ovulation sed low fertility I was getting ewcm for those 2 days. I got a peak that turned out not to be one as the opk wasn't negative. I then got a peak yesterday with positive opk but we dtd this morning (2nd peak) so only shot today which prob too late due to that thing the others just spoke about with the sperm. Unless in fact it was high days I had and not a low I usually get 1-2 high days before a peak. I can't even remember if I used the digital ovulation the day before the peak I wasn't paying much attention and wasn't really using fmu which I'm suppose to as well xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

I get my results next day, sometimes same day if I go early enough


----------



## wantingagirl

I definitely had ewcm on cycle day 12 so couldn't have been a low? :shrug:


----------



## mommyof2peas

I always got ewcm a couple days before my peak. That is your fertility window. Once you get a peak you could o anywhere between 12-24 hours after. The monitors will give you high and peak. Well some will. So if you got a peak last night and dtd this morning your still in your 12-24 hour window


----------



## mommyof2peas

Ewcm doesn't mean peak :) it's just your body getting ready to o. Making you ready by storing and getting the sperm to the right place to meet the egg


----------



## wantingagirl

I know but the handheld applicator went from low straight to a peak although I had ewcm on the low day


So I'm just trying to figure out what's going on plus girls sed something about needing 10 hours for a chemical to do something for the Sperm to successfully fertilise so if it only lasted 12 hours not enough time. Can't get how I had ewcm but low on the stick. I've always got at least one high day before peak xx


----------



## emma4g63

So had a lil freak out this am...
Took frer...fmu or smu cant remember...but was new box from a diff shop. !! 
Worried me ad test looked lighter but dye looked less and patchy but still felt awful :(

Waited 3 hours and took the other
.and was stronger..i think.the test line is stromger than control on last one ..


Todays 8am 1pm 

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150825_153859_zpsapunbf47.jpgLines look thinner on todays !! Doh [email protected]


----------



## emma4g63

Ong it keeps posting wromg pics [email protected]


----------



## emma4g63

Not working lol


----------



## c beary83

The line at 1pm looks darker than control. And fmu is always rubbish. 

Don't worry everything will be fine x


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks for the reassurance c beary xx u know urself this pregnancy thing is nothing but worry !! 

9 months of this arghhh


----------



## mommyxofxone

No worries Emma still beautiful lines!


----------



## wantingagirl

Can anyone help? Any ideas?


----------



## JLM73

*Emma* Looks good, 1pm def darker

*Wanting* I was gonna ask how old that digi is...also I agree ewcm doesn't mean the monitor was wrong, but also hormone levels can change very quickly, diff test methods have diff thresh holds etc
Don't fret about capacitation. It can take UP TO 10 hours, but you should be just fine even if you dtd right after O. Many studies show eggs can be fert up to 24 hrs, and a few women even longer.
I have had 3 children in the past, and only 1 with ewcm. Other with sticky to creamy cm. And last one was absolutely conceived within that 24 hr egg window. 
Don't stress yourself too badly. All you can do is test when time and hope for the best. I think you will be fine tho, as pp said even with a peak read, you should O after that, not usually before, or during.
Not sure if they are reading this but I know we have a couple ladies here who get ewcm a couple times thru their normal cycle


----------



## mommyof2peas

I tried to explain that just because you have EWCM doesn't mean your at peak it just means your fertile. I dont think I've ever gotten a high or a peak while I had my EWCM. The reason your told to look for it is because your body is getting ready to O. Ive never heard anything about the sperm needing time to somehow chemically change. But if you dtd within 5 days of your peak test you have a chance at your bfp.


----------



## Babylove100

Woohoo! 1dpo! I am officially in the tww!!! Yippee :yipee:


----------



## emma4g63

Wag hunny ull be fine..try not to overthink it all i kno its hard but dont stress....and im keeping my fingers crossed xxc my ewcm is always b4 my ov ...like few days b4 xx

And babylove wohoooooohooo

Cant wait for u all to start testing xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

:yipee: baby love 
Wag I know with ds we dtd 7 days before ov and still caught and my ewcm generally starts cd8 or 9 and I don't generally ov until cd17 or 18 xxx


----------



## Babylove100

We dtd 2days before and on the day of O so hoping we've got a good chance. Although I feel pretty relaxed about this cycle, just happy to be back really!!


----------



## c beary83

I usually get ewcm on cd 9-11 then ovulate on cd12 or 13.

This time we :sex: two days before and day of ovulation 

Sending lots of :dust:


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks everyone. We dtd quite a bit before ovulation just missed the first peak day which was day before ovulation. But my issue is that I went straight from low to peak (no high days) so even if we dtd the sperm won't survive In Low fertility? Although on that day I did have ewcm 

Am I making sense? lol

My dtd days are in my chart In signature. We did try on first peak day but hubby had a few drinks and well you know the rest 

Xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

emma4g63 said:


> Wag hunny ull be fine..try not to overthink it all i kno its hard but dont stress....and im keeping my fingers crossed xxc my ewcm is always b4 my ov ...like few days b4 xx
> 
> And babylove wohoooooohooo
> 
> Cant wait for u all to start testing xx

Thanks Hunni - not stressed just confused doesn't take much lol. I did have ewcm 2 days before peak but they came up as low on the ovulation digital stick but I also got 2 peaks within a few days crazy lol I think possibly they were high days going by my ewcm


----------



## c beary83

Hey wag, if you :sex: when you had ewcm then you're definitely in with a chance. Good luck!


----------



## wantingagirl

c beary83 said:


> Hey wag, if you :sex: when you had ewcm then you're definitely in with a chance. Good luck!

I did Hun just don't get why it sed low but then again I got a peak at cd11 but the lines were smudged so thinking it was wrong so guessing 2 days before my actual true peak on cd13 were actually high days due to the ewcm. So dtd 3 & 2 days before ovulation not the day before but day of ovulation so we shall see. I'm going to give my advanced monitor one last shot and dump the handheld digital ovulation sticks and if it's no good as given conflicting results in the past will go back to the old clear blue monitor as never once had a problem with it xxxx


----------



## c beary83

I've never used clear blue monitor - j just ic so I'm not sure. But if you dtd two days before and day of you've definitely got a good chance


----------



## emma4g63

Whoop jus took 4pm 3 hr hold .....

Top yesterday..bottom just

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150826_164516_zpsyhtrbncb.jpg

Really not good my bank account !! Lucky i get paid friday..1 x frer and 2 digid left and officially done xx


----------



## JLM73

*Emma* Very nice. Crazy how diff control lines look when wet/dry

*Wanting* You are def just fine on BD
Sperm live the longest when introduced during ewcm, next is in watery. I assure you many a woman has even gotten preg even being creamy, sticky or dry lol.
Sperm start out in semen to travel, but it globs then liquefies, so the strongest :spermy: being in the first semen shot out, are loving life even more when you have some ewcm waiting for them:haha:


----------



## bluefish1980

Not sure what is going on with me. My temps have been erratic, to say the least. From temp, opk and cramping, I know I'm 7dpo yet I just got this on an opk and I've been having ewcm for a few days.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## emma4g63

Ooooo could be u havnt ovulated or coming to bfp xxx

Def good sign xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Wag- I know exactly what that's like. Before o I freak out and stress. Once I get my confirmed o on ff I feel SO much better! 

Emma holy poop lady that's a beautiful line! 

7dpo and a dip. I have not been symptom spotting at all til just now cause I have cramps while writing this. Lol. 

Temp dropped and praying Id. MIGHT test on 10dpo on Saturday. If im stupid lol. I know it'll be negative.


----------



## emma4g63

Fx mommy xxxx


----------



## Babylove100

2dpo here! I forgot how boring this part of the tww is!! Roll on Monday when the poas addiction can begin :haha:


----------



## emma4g63

Cant wait for all these tests rolling im xx

Iv added my ticket eek ! Obv not sure on dates as its 7.5 weeks since lmp bt i kno i implamted 17th august so if i went by average 9dpo lol ...doh !


----------



## Babylove100

Yay love the ticker!!!!xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Love the ticker emma!!!! &#128158;

So can't wait until Monday baby! Very excited to see tests xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Thanks myheart! It's like waiting for Xmas! Haha. 4 more sleeps!!xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Baby! Hey 2ww buddy! 2dpo too! Although I don't think I'm as brave to test at 7dpo :haha:

Emma love your ticker 

Blue hope it's the start of something xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good afternoon all. 
I've just taken my last Clomid tablet. :-(
I am hoping and praying this is the cycle for a BFP. If not, we have to think about surgery. 

Good luck to all the upcoming testers. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh teeny I hope this is your cycle! 

Nothing going on over here just hanging out


----------



## emma4g63

Praying with u teeny x

Cmon pee testers!!


----------



## JLM73

Dumping a huge Bucket O' Dust on ya Teeny!
:dust:


----------



## mommyof2peas

20 dpo
 



Attached Files:







2015-08-27 13.35.41.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Babylove100

mommyof2peas said:


> 20 dpo

Love this!! Beautiful lines!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Gorgeous lines mommy! So jealous


----------



## JLM73

Oh wow Mommy Test lines def beat controls woohoo!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Thanks girls &#55357;&#56842; hcg was over 5100 at 20dpo. I'll be going in for a ultrasound Thursday


----------



## emma4g63

Wow mummy super dark lines hun cant wait for your scan xx


----------



## emma4g63

My last frer .......

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150828_065729_zpsmnjfafna_edit_1440742936769_zpstyh5clnn.jpg

Got 1 digi i wanna see 3 plus so gunna wait till monday as top was yesterday fmu 2-3 but bottom was monday 2-3 xxx

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/2015-08-27_19.09.27_zps9ppwihny.jpg

Hcg bloods are next week but i forgot its bank holiday monday !! So prob tuesday !!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck teeny!
Tests are beautiful mommy and Emma! 
Have a good weekend ladies &#9786; xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

I so wanna test. But your tests make it easier to wait! Lovely lines!


----------



## emma4g63

Haha mummy ur right ! ....no squinting xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

I so want to test right now. At 9 dpo. Way to early but I just want to! I haven't peed or anything to drink since this am so wouldn't be fmu .....


----------



## JLM73

Mommy I can't help you there as I always START testing on 9dpo. With DS and my Surrotwins I got my supersquinter bfps the eves of 9dpo.
When I can afford it, I tend to test 12 hrs apart - fmu then 12 hrs latwer with 4-5 hr hold.
I saw nothing on my am test 9dpo with those pregs, but had the faint faint line the eves of 9dpo. So 12 hrs helped me in the past.


----------



## drjo718

Great lines emma!

Here's my frer progression! 


Hcg today went up to 645. First ultrasound is on Sept 15.


----------



## JLM73

Congrats Drjo!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Congrats drjo! Look gorgeous!

Jlm thanks hun. I tested. Negative. But when I took it I actually realized I definitely peed multiple times today lol. Glad I got it out of my system though. Makes me feel better! 

Now to see if I can manage not testing tomorrow


----------



## emma4g63

Fab lines too drjo!! 

Super baby dust on here ladies xx

Mommy fx hun big long holds if your testing :) fx xxx cant wait see a bfp xx

Took my last digi and it read 3+ ..one week after my 1-2 :)

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150829_071101_zpsznxqmz5p.jpg


----------



## Babylove100

Yay loving all these progression pic! :happydance:


----------



## MissCassie

Afternoon all, when do you think those 2 sweet lines would start to apparel I am 3dp5dt.. I am hoping on Monday when I'm 5dp5dt that I'll be able to start seeing them?


----------



## bluefish1980

Its so encouraging to see all these bfps! Hopefully some of the baby dust rubs off on the rest of us!


----------



## mommyxofxone

I agree with bluefish!
I won't be sharing this mornings bfn lol. 10dpo. I know still early. Af not really due til tues or wed.


----------



## emma4g63

Def babydust ladies xxx plenty time at 10dpo xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hope everyone is ok?
I'm currently nursing a bad hangover &#128584; being on the sofa all day lol. Bonus of not ttc at the min probably the only one xx


----------



## cnswilliams

emma4g63 said:


> My last frer .......
> 
> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150828_065729_zpsmnjfafna_edit_1440742936769_zpstyh5clnn.jpg
> 
> Got 1 digi i wanna see 3 plus so gunna wait till monday as top was yesterday fmu 2-3 but bottom was monday 2-3 xxx
> 
> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/2015-08-27_19.09.27_zps9ppwihny.jpg
> 
> Hcg bloods are next week but i forgot its bank holiday monday !! So prob tuesday !!

Emma!!!! I just popped in for the first time in two weeks and this is what I see!!!! HOORAY!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## cnswilliams

mommyof2peas said:


> 20 dpo

Congratulations mommy!!!!! Hooray!!!!


----------



## Babylove100

xxmyheartxx said:


> Hope everyone is ok?
> I'm currently nursing a bad hangover &#128584; being on the sofa all day lol. Bonus of not ttc at the min probably the only one xx

Haha!!! Enjoy it!!! xx


----------



## emma4g63

Haha nyheart !!! I dont drink but i could really drink a wkd now lol....

And cns thanks hun xxx

Ope ur ok xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Feeling down over here ladies Spotting just started. Usually get three to two days before I get light spotting. I had it in some cm when checking just now. :( af should be right on time.


----------



## emma4g63

Mommy dont count urself out just yet hun !! Xx fx she stays away


----------



## mommyxofxone

But I ALWAYS get spotting before af. Wouldn't that stop if I was pg?


----------



## JLM73

Not if you are having a break thru bleed Mommyx :hugs:
Sometimes happens when hormones are still rising, but aren't yet high enough to stave the spotting
Still wishing you a BFP!
:dust:


----------



## Babylove100

Ladies need your advice, cd21 today and 5dpo, just went to loo and when I wiped it was pink on the tissue! Far too early for AF, she's not due for another 5-6 days!!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Definitely not out until af shows hun, keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Really jlm? I had what looked like a touch of ewcm it was in. Bright red. Looked more like o spots. And more cramping. Never knew about break through bleeding. Will look it up. Thanks hun that helps a lot


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Implantation Babylove? Xx
I hope it's not AF Mommy, your temps are still high. FX'd. Xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Baby love so weird yesterday I got that at 4dpo!


----------



## wantingagirl

mommyxofxone said:


> Really jlm? I had what looked like a touch of ewcm it was in. Bright red. Looked more like o spots. And more cramping. Never knew about break through bleeding. Will look it up. Thanks hun that helps a lot

:hugs: lovely xx


----------



## Babylove100

Oh at least I'm not alone! Fx for us both wag!!! It's so odd as I've never had this before. Really hope it's IB!!!


----------



## emma4g63

Hoping its ib for you all xxx


Fx ladies xxx looking forward to seeing yr bfps x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Keeping everything crossed for you both wag and baby &#9786;
I have literally just made a roast dinner at 930 blimming hangover &#128514;


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Oh my god!!!! Stopped getting email notifications again (grrrrrr), finally log in and look at all I've missed!!!!

Congrats Emma and drjo. I loved getting your good news and seeing your progressions :) :) :) 

Good luck to the rest of you, still thinking about you all... So glad I found this thread!!!!


----------



## JLM73

**Crossposted so everyone can save**
Just wanted to share the link since we ALL seem to use alot of frers.
Here is a link to frer rebates usually $3/$4 back in a check from Inmar rebates. Took about 3wks to get mine but hey it's $4 I can use toward a frer pack, and with Wally having $3 off coupons on them right now, that is like $1/frer!
https://inmarrebates.com/FIRSTRESPON...facturer=33200
It will instruct you, but you can mail in upc and receipt or do online faster:
1-You will fill out your info on a form (name address etc)
2-It will give you a "code" (set of letters) to WRITE on the receipt
3-Circle the frer(s) on the receipt
4-Take a pic showing receipt with code on it, and product circled, and upload
Very easy to do, and worth it.
You don't need a particular box, several products have rebates just check on the link!


----------



## Babylove100

Well it's heavier today so I'm guessing AF is 5-6 days early this cycle. Rubbish!


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks hoping...and baby hugs hun xxx ope its not af!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Keeping everything crossed it's not af and just a very heavy ib baby!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I cant believe your 22 weeks hoping &#9786; how are you feeling ? Xx


----------



## wantingagirl

My heart 9.30 at night?!! :haha:

Baby Awh so sorry Hun I hope it isn't but was gonna say maybe taken time to get back to normal after the miscarriage? 

I was gonna say doubt mine was IB at 5dpo a bit early. I had scratching pinching pain low down this morning but I've had this bfn months aswell as bfp so no way to tell I'm not feeling it this month I've been quite naughty with caffeine and alcohol this month xx


----------



## Babylove100

Well I had 4 34-36 cycles then the last 2 have been 28 days. So it's very odd to suddenly have a 20-21 day cycle. Oh well will keep on trying so at least I've saved a week in the long run!

Fx for you.x


----------



## wantingagirl

Babylove100 said:


> Well I had 4 34-36 cycles then the last 2 have been 28 days. So it's very odd to suddenly have a 20-21 day cycle. Oh well will keep on trying so at least I've saved a week in the long run!
> 
> Fx for you.x

Remember Hun when I lost baby I then went on to have some normal cycles. And then my body went a bit weird and had like an 8 & 9 day LP what actually fixed it was taken Maca for 3 months xxx

Are you sure it's defo your period? 

Xxxx


----------



## Babylove100

Thanks wag, it's all very frustrating isn't it!! I'm not sure if I'm ready to def call it as AF as its not really like AF at all, hardly anything happening now. I'll just have to see what happens over the next couple of days I guess.xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Babylove100 said:


> Thanks wag, it's all very frustrating isn't it!! I'm not sure if I'm ready to def call it as AF as its not really like AF at all, hardly anything happening now. I'll just have to see what happens over the next couple of days I guess.xx

So that may possibly be IB I've never had it before boo 

How many dpo are u? Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Sorry baby love :(

Afm 12dpo. Bfn this am. No more spotting. Weird temp again. Rough night. Woke at four cause dd said she had to pee. Dh took her and I temped (an hour earlier than normal) but I had two hours solid sleep. Temp was 98.0. Woke at five- normal temp time. Took it just for the hell of it. 97.7. I kept that one cause it's my normal temp time. Trying not to be all down about the bfn cause I know these ics are 25iui and not as sensitive.


----------



## Babylove100

wantingagirl said:


> Babylove100 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks wag, it's all very frustrating isn't it!! I'm not sure if I'm ready to def call it as AF as its not really like AF at all, hardly anything happening now. I'll just have to see what happens over the next couple of days I guess.xx
> 
> So that may possibly be IB I've never had it before boo
> 
> How many dpo are u? XxClick to expand...

Going by opks and ov pain I'm 6/7 dpo....crazy early for AF!x


----------



## wantingagirl

Baby I'm going with implantation then! :haha:

Mummyofone I hate this part of the cycle it sucks I wouldn't go with the 2 hour temp tho you need at least a good 4 hours I think xx


----------



## emma4g63

Baby my cycles are normal 33-37 but june was 29 days which is totsally weird for me!! 
Has it stopped yet ??

Wag hun praying for u this cycle hunny too zx

Mommyofone def not out espec if its stopped now hun good sign..and if was ib could be few days for bfp and 25mui could def be days away hun xx


----------



## Babylove100

There's hardly anything now! Never really been any kind of "flow" and it's just different to my normal AF, only time will tell!x


----------



## emma4g63

On a side note im having really bad anxiety with this pregnancy..i didnt test yesterday or today for the first timr since bfp and im finding it hard :(
Keep thinking the worst and panicking..dont feel sick really i keep checking my boobs are sore and no blood..i cant sit back n enjoy im really frustrating myself..

The no testing has made it worse and i kno its not healthy to keep testinh and i have bloods hcg tomoz morning but wont kno results for days..

Might go buy a frer ...its another £10 but im scared too pee incase its not as dark :(

Im a mess im sorry to moan ladies but bfp after losses as most of u kno is very hard xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

xxmyheartxx said:


> I cant believe your 22 weeks hoping &#9786; how are you feeling ? Xx

I can't believe it either!!! I hit 12 weeks and time has just raced by! 

Feeling good thanks, can feel baby moving now so that's really reassuring. Though I still run to my Doppler when baby is having a slow day ;) 

Getting such a big belly, I look like I'm at least one or two months further along than I am, but don't care - I love my bump! And weight wise in doing ok so I think it's just a big bump :)


----------



## Hoping girl 2

emma4g63 said:


> On a side note im having really bad anxiety with this pregnancy..i didnt test yesterday or today for the first timr since bfp and im finding it hard :(
> Keep thinking the worst and panicking..dont feel sick really i keep checking my boobs are sore and no blood..i cant sit back n enjoy im really frustrating myself..
> 
> The no testing has made it worse and i kno its not healthy to keep testinh and i have bloods hcg tomoz morning but wont kno results for days..
> 
> Might go buy a frer ...its another £10 but im scared too pee incase its not as dark :(
> 
> Im a mess im sorry to moan ladies but bfp after losses as most of u kno is very hard xx

I feel you, I was exactly the same with this pregnancy. I tested with ic for ages, and spent a small fortune on frers. All I can say is, don't worry about not feeling sick, mine didn't hit til way later, like the 6-7 week mark and even then it wasn't too bad til about 9 weeks... 

Keeping everything crossed for you, you have had some beautiful lines and amazing progression!!


----------



## drjo718

Emma, I feel the same way. I'm just trying to hold into hope because my betas more than doubled, and my tests progressed nicely. I took my 2nd weeks predictor today and it still said 2-3, which bums me put a little, but I did take it 13 hours shy of a week after the 1st one, and I'm only 4+3. My hcg has just been high. Trying not to be nervous but I don't have any more bloodwork and my scan isn't until Sept 15.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hey all. Been silently reading. First scan is Thu. MS kinda comes and goes. I have a heck of a time falling asleep then a heck of a time waking up lol I finally put up a ticker. Sure hope I get to keep it a while/

Good luck to all the ladies trying for their BFP. :dust:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Loving the ticker mommy, and exciting news about the scan! Can't wait to see a photo of your baby :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

My goal is to get to the point I can feel baby. Havent made it that far with the last two. I dont know If Ill calm down until after 20 weeks. I has so happy at 12 weeks to see a happy healthy baby on the scan thinking I was free and clear....


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks hoping and drjo i know its hard...took a frer and its fab do feel lil better now..ill post pic later xx

Drjo ull get tht 3 plus dont y worry ur hcg is super strong xx
And m2ps yeyyyyy for the ticker xx


----------



## emma4g63

Todays...
https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150831_152024_zpsyaxodkfb.jpg


----------



## JLM73

Ahh Emma I do SO love seeing test lines soooo much darker than controls
I always have to do a double take lol


----------



## mommyof2peas

Its so pretty!


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks ladies...

Never quite thought id see it xx


----------



## Babylove100

Ooooh I love it! So pretty and pink!!!!x


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Beautif line, Emma!!


----------



## bluefish1980

Super line Emma. Hopefully, that will help to put you mind at rest a little bit.

I do wish they did betas here in the UK, just so we knew things were progressing like they should.

12dpo here. Had some cramping the last couple of days and getting bfn on ic. All in all, not looking good. Again. We're heading for 3 years TTC now. I just want my rainbow! Is that so selfish? (Ok, self pity over and done with!)


----------



## emma4g63

I do top bluefish...

Im getting mine done tommorow morning but days until i know :( 
Not even sure what will happen then..oping i get a early scan

And not selfish at all !! Ull get ur rainbow hunxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

I've never seen a line that dark Emma wow!!!

Afm. Hot flashes and dizziness today. Keeping my Fx'd. More cramping too.


----------



## bluefish1980

Bfn again but I did pee on an opk and got this. Not sure I should read too much into that though.....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mommyof2peas

Most women will get a LH surge right before AF. But a positive OPK can show a BFP. They dont normally go positive until after a BFP HCG though


----------



## Babylove100

Well it was def AF for me. Wth a 21 day cycle! Crazy! Onto the the one tho, cd3 today. Will start opks as soon as it's finished just in case I O'd earlier but really hoping it's just a one off. At least I have a doctors appointment next Monday so I can mention it then too. Wishing all those still in the tww that your bfps are just around the corner!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I'm sorry baby love, hopefully it was just a cleansing cycle and that means everything is all sorted and ready to grab that sticky bean this cycle :) x


----------



## Babylove100

I hope so hoping! And thank you loads again for the cbd opks! I'm loving them. I've kept your note as well. Soppy but I read it when I'm having a bad day! :flower:


----------



## emma4g63

So sorry baby most likely one wonky cycle..which is normal hunxx fx for this 

And bluefish strong opks always seem to be a good sign b4 bfp xx fx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Babylove100 said:


> I hope so hoping! And thank you loads again for the cbd opks! I'm loving them. I've kept your note as well. Soppy but I read it when I'm having a bad day! :flower:

Awww you're welcome, glad they finally arrived!!! :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Cb sent me 3 packs of opk &#128512; I'm excited to use them.
Good luck to everyone who is waiting xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Sorry to hear it was AF Babylove. I hope this month is your month. Xx
AFM, twiddling my thumbs waiting to ovulate and keeping everything crossed that this month is ours too. 
I cannot believe it's September already. Where is the time going? 
I have a busy week with back to school and our anniversary so hopefully by the time this week is over I will in the TWW.  

Have a good day ladies. Xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Awh I've had pressies from a few friends on here and always keep the notes. Hun I'm here for you whenever you need me we will do this together. 

Here for everyone :thumbup:

Bluefish not selfish at all life can be so cruel :hugs:

ASFM I don't know if I should just stop temping :shrug: I did my temp today and I think I'm out this month seems like every time I temped and had a bfp I would get an implantation dip xx


----------



## Babylove100

Thanks wag. I'm just a bit bummed it was all over so quickly this cycle! I really wanted to poas a lot!!! Maybe I will tonight, just for fun :haha:


----------



## wantingagirl

Babylove100 said:


> Thanks wag. I'm just a bit bummed it was all over so quickly this cycle! I really wanted to poas a lot!!! Maybe I will tonight, just for fun :haha:

:haha: May aswell get a sneaky test in! That does suck but one step closer to your bfp! I'm the opposite I can't handle the totrure of taking a test so try to avoid it at all costs! I guess that's what 8 months of bfn do :wacko:


----------



## Babylove100

That's settled then, I shall go to the poas party after all!! :rofl:

Got everything crossed for you for this cycle!x


----------



## wantingagirl

Babylove100 said:


> That's settled then, I shall go to the poas party after all!! :rofl:
> 
> Got everything crossed for you for this cycle!x

You never know! And if nothing else at least it curbs your urge lol! Before you know it you will poas with opks :happydance:

I'm pretty down about it I know it's yet again another dud month and onto cycle 17 

Excuse my language but I'm just sick of this shit lol xx


----------



## Babylove100

wantingagirl said:


> Babylove100 said:
> 
> 
> That's settled then, I shall go to the poas party after all!! :rofl:
> 
> Got everything crossed for you for this cycle!x
> 
> You never know! And if nothing else at least it curbs your urge lol! Before you know it you will poas with opks :happydance:
> 
> I'm pretty down about it I know it's yet again another dud month and onto cycle 17
> 
> Excuse my language but I'm just sick of this shit lol xxClick to expand...

Totally agree! I'm on month 14 now! I mean seriously! Why is it this hard!!!! 

Keep smiling Hun and hopefully it will happen super soon!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

It sucks shit! Last pregnancy was within decent timing Erin was a surprise I'm with the same guy doing nothing different wtf it's irritating me to death :haha:


----------



## wantingagirl

I've been having some thing weird on and off since 4-5 dpo and can't work out if it's tinged spotting with CM or some thing normal or something else. I took a pic to see but I'm too chicken to post it :haha:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Wanting, every pregnancy is different! Don't stop temping. Last time I had a huge implantation dip. This time I went triptasic (or however it's spelt lol) with no dip. Last time I had loads of creamy cm, this time I've only had sticky cm. Last time my boons hurt so much I couldn't lay on them, this time I'm fine. 
You're still so early. 

I hope the early cycle is just your body gearing up for a bfp babylove. Maybe your body knew it wasn't a good month and instead of dragging it out it said, let's go ahead a scrap this month.

Don't lose hope girls. Hubby and I have been trying over 19 months for this one. We know everything works lol we have 3 together already. It will happen for everyone


----------



## Teeny Weeny

15 months here and feeling crappy about TTC too. :-( 
I'm sure it will happen when the time is right. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Only three cycles here but it sucks. Everyone seems to be pregnant. So depressing. 


More spotting. Pretty sure af will be there tomorrow


Any of you ladies ever experience more fertile cycles at different times? I always seem to get a TON of ewcm in the fall/winter months but much less in the spring and summer. Wondering if I'm more fertile at different times?


----------



## mommyof2peas

I always got more cm after working out or being active


----------



## emma4g63

Ladies i kno ttc is hard !!! And does get harder as months pass on but u will all get pregnant xxxxx 

Mommy ofone ya kno im sure as crazy as it sounds i can only concieve in july-august lol ad madi was..my mmc was and now this one xx

Who knows !!!


----------



## drjo718

been having some light spotting which is making me nervous. I wanted to take another weeks estimator but apparently they've been recalled. :growlmad: so I took another frer instead. Feeling marginally better now.


----------



## JLM73

mommyxofxone said:


> Any of you ladies ever experience more fertile cycles at different times? I always seem to get a TON of ewcm in the fall/winter months but much less in the spring and summer. Wondering if I'm more fertile at different times?

Yuppers - Mommy - alot of us tend to be more dehydrated in warmer months even if we don't feel it. Also metabs are faster in warmer months, and the body tends to shift fluid where needed.
You are right :thumbup:


----------



## emma4g63

Drjo hun perfect line...u av strong hcg so dont worry im sure all will b ok xxxx


----------



## emma4g63

P.s my frer looks like tht and i got a 3 plus last saturday


----------



## mommyxofxone

Cd 1. Cycle 4 :(


----------



## wantingagirl

Been cramping since ovulation on and off but every day but tonight for last 2 hours pretty severe 'ouch that really hurts' noticeable cramping xx


----------



## wantingagirl

mommyxofxone said:


> Cd 1. Cycle 4 :(

Didn't see this sorry Hun :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Wag hope it's a good sign for you hun! All my symptoms/lack of always seem to point to the same blaring bfn.


----------



## Babylove100

mommyxofxone said:


> Cd 1. Cycle 4 :(

Sorry Hun :hugs:


----------



## emma4g63

Hugs mommy...plenty time for ur bfp hun xxx


And wag im soooooo praying its it for u xx


----------



## wantingagirl

mommyxofxone said:


> Wag hope it's a good sign for you hun! All my symptoms/lack of always seem to point to the same blaring bfn.

I doubt it means anything but other months I have felt something like this it's never been this obvious and painful normally a slight niggle that you wouldn't notice unless you was looking. 

I usually get just painful nipples but I had that and all round the bb's and armpit area at the same time. :wacko; and with the pain last night too around the back area now it's just a slight dull ache. I'm getting a popping sensation now too but have to say think I may have had that on bfn months too. I have a huge temp dip today but I've had that before and meant nothing. I'm so tempting to get a test even tho I sed I would wait but don't wanna see bfn and prob too early xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

emma4g63 said:


> Hugs mommy...plenty time for ur bfp hun xxx
> 
> 
> And wag im soooooo praying its it for u xx

I'm just replying to what's app now was working til midnight last night. Man I don't wanna get my hopes up xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Just had a little pink discharge - I haven't had early spotting since March last 3-4 cycles at least I didn't spot til 12dpo but I've never had implantation bleeding that I know of either. I'm not taking bcomplex anymore only took it for one month and was such a small dose anyway but I've been really lax with my normal vitamins I hope that hasn't caused a short lp :wacko:

Cramps are a little stronger


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Hugs to you mommy :(

Wag, I'm hoping it's a new pregnancy symptom for you!!! Can't wait for update


----------



## emma4g63

Any tests today wag ??? Xxx


----------



## c beary83

Good luck wag. Your symptoms sound promising x


----------



## wantingagirl

Don't know why I even bother bfn! :cry:

Although if I implanted 8dpo late evening would it be too early? 

I have a feeling the spotting is back to a lp defect again I'll be so annoyed as 8dpo the pain was pretty severe. 

I'm totally fed up xx


----------



## c beary83

8dpo is still early. Fingers crossed your :bfp: is just around the corner x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Keeping everything crossed wag xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm 10dpo today by the pains I think I implanted 8dpo late evening would that be enough timescale to show on sample yet? 

That's only really day and a half. Although I truly believe I'm out again this month xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I have read it can be 48-72 hours before you can get a faint bfp after it implants so your definitely not out yet wag :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

xxmyheartxx said:


> I have read it can be 48-72 hours before you can get a faint bfp after it implants so your definitely not out yet wag :hugs:

Thanks! With my previous pregnancy implantation happened at 7dpo 2 full days later at 9dpo bfn but a line showed 7 hours after time limit and clear bfp the following morning at 10dpo (3 days later) 

Really tired today like I didn't sleep til 1am but I always get to sleep at that time on my work nights and never this bad like pure exhaustion. I haven't really had any yellowy CM on anything like that so guess that's why I'm thinking I'm out. My cold and sore throat has come back and feeling like I'm hungover xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Hoping those are good signs, wag!!


----------



## c beary83

Having a cold is a good sign wag!


----------



## emma4g63

Well ladies my hcg from tuesday came in at over 8500 !! Doc wants me book in to see her but nurse seemed positive xx


----------



## c beary83

emma4g63 said:


> Well ladies my hcg from tuesday came in at over 8500 !! Doc wants me book in to see her but nurse seemed positive xx

Great news!:flower:


----------



## bluefish1980

Help ladies, I'm going a little mad over here.
AF was due on Wednesday. I am currently 17dpo but getting bfn.

I hate limbo.

Cramps have been off and on for about 5 days. I keep feeling like she's here, but nothing!


----------



## emma4g63

Hey bluefish i was 13 days late until i got my bfp xxx


----------



## bluefish1980

Wow Emma! That's crazy!


----------



## c beary83

Hope it's a good sign for you bluefish


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Fx bluefish xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Fx'd bluefish!

Hey ladies sorry mia lately. But only cd4 so im boring right now. Not due to o for like two weeks still.


----------



## bluefish1980

I feel so tired today, but cramps are still there and still bfn. I do feel af is on her way though :cry:


----------



## bluefish1980

And she's here! The :witch: found me at last! At a whopping cd40!


----------



## c beary83

Sorry blue fish:hugs:


----------



## emma4g63

Big hugs bluefish !! Xxx

And also mommy of one fx for this cycle xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Big hugs bluefish :( xxxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sorry bluefish :hugs:
Good luck mommy xx


----------



## bluefish1980

And she's here! The :witch: found me at last! At a whopping cd40!


----------



## JLM73

Sorry BlueFish- but glad you know where you stand now.
Hope this cycle is the winner for you!
:dust:


----------



## Babylove100

Sorry bluefish! Fx for this cycle for you :hugs:


----------



## littlemiss84

Sorry bluefish:hugs:

afm I'm 8dpo. I'm on holiday and didn't bring any tests with me. I'm trying really hard not to go to the supermarket to get some


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Keeping everything crossed little miss! Hope your having a nice time?
My ticker has changed it starts with 1 month yayyyyy I know technically it's 2 months until we ttc again but it's nice seeing the 1 month lol xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Good luck little miss....and hope ur avin a good time xx

Yeyyy myheart i cant wait until you ttc again...
Xx


----------



## littlemiss84

It's ok here, the weather isn't great so we haven't really been able to do much. I came to Spain to get away from the rain in the UK and it hasn't stopped raining since we got here :dohh:


----------



## c beary83

Good luck little miss!


----------



## c beary83

xxmyheartxx said:


> Keeping everything crossed little miss! Hope your having a nice time?
> My ticker has changed it starts with 1 month yayyyyy I know technically it's 2 months until we ttc again but it's nice seeing the 1 month lol xxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Babylove100

So ladies, having a weird time over here! AF arrived 5-6 days early, has never really go going properly! Cd8 and I'm still have spotting and weird stuff down there! I've never had a AF last longer than 5days! Took opks today and got a flashing smiley on the cb digi and these two ics! Top was this morning and bottom just now. I've taken some hpts and although I can see a shadow on both brands not enough to call it anything. Any insight???xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## emma4g63

Baby i av no idea why but jus know bodies r weird things..i mean i think i ovulated twice with no af in between....and here i am opefully as is ok !! My cycle before july was wonky it was early it lasted days ....just a one off but hu knows could be a good sign for u hunny xx

Im keepin everythin crossed xx


----------



## Babylove100

Thanks Emma! They certainly do do odd things these bodies!!!

Here are the hpts. I'm probably just going line crazy but I swear I see something on both! Going wacko over here :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I see a line on the bottom one. Hopefully you will get a darker line tomorrow or on retesting Babylove. Xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I think I can see something baby love but can't be sure. Will you retest tomorrow?


----------



## Babylove100

Just took this after a 2 hour hold! Honestly tests stop teasing me!!!!

I'm either cd8 or 12dpo. Wish I knew which one it is!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 18


----------



## c beary83

I can definitely see one on the bottom and maybe one on the top too.

I'd say keep :sex: just in case!


----------



## emma4g63

Omg baby still def lines there.....ur doc will do hcg hun xx


----------



## Babylove100

I hope so. Last time I there she wouldn't budge on the fact that you can ovulate on a different day to cd14. Her words were it only ever happens on cd14. Perhaps she should consult Dr goggle!! :haha:


----------



## emma4g63

Perhaps u should write her down the link to this thread lol :)

What a silly doctor tho as mine never even questioned..altho i do think she thought i was nuts wen i told her i had a pos test 4 days after neg bloods but my 8500 hcg proved her wrong lol


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Babylove100 said:


> I hope so. Last time I there she wouldn't budge on the fact that you can ovulate on a different day to cd14. Her words were it only ever happens on cd14. Perhaps she should consult Dr goggle!! :haha:

If that were true I would be buggered! Lol
CD16 and no ovulation yet. FX'd it's soon though. 
I really hope this is it for you. Xx


----------



## c beary83

I had a doctor say something similar to me - I couldn't believe it.


----------



## emma4g63

Fx for ov teeny xx

Yey id be buggered too as im like cd23 for ov !!! 

And i cnt believe how many silly docs there are :(


----------



## Babylove100

I know right! Just because it's written in some ancient book somewhere doesn't mean it's actually true in practise! Oh well, my appointment is at 8.10am so let's see what gems of wisdom she has for me this time :haha:


----------



## c beary83

Hope it goes well babylove x


----------



## Babylove100

So the doctors went well. All my results were normal with the exception of my FSH (follicle stimulation hormone). She said they like to see these at under 10 and mine was 10.5 so she's having me retest as she thinks it's probably a one of given that I've fallen pregnant 3 times so I'm producing enough FSH to grow and release the egg. To put it into context she said when you go through the menopause FSH is over 40 so I'm a way of that yet! Phew! Just gotta keep on trying and hope the next one is a sticky one. I've got to get my progesterone levels checked as soon as I get my next bfp so they can check the levels are okay but for now I'll just keep thinking positive baby dust thoughts! Oh and I mentioned my wacky cycle and she said one weird one isn't cause for concern but to keep a log and if it happens again to go back to see her.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Gals your results were good and the appointment was useful :) Hopefully you'll get your sticky bean soon!!!


----------



## Babylove100

And finally my spotting has pretty much stopped so given my strong opks I'll make sure we start dtd now a lot!! :winkwink: it's been two weeks since we last dtd so I don't think we'll have a problem :haha:


----------



## c beary83

Glad the appointment went well babylove. Hope your cycles get back to normal and your :bfp: is just around the corner x


----------



## wantingagirl

cd1 for me :cry:

pretty concerned that I had 9DPO spotting could that have possibly been an irritated cervix after dtd? or LP defect?

I don't know whether I need to go back on b-complex although the extra I took before was so low I can't see how it made a difference, I've had spotting before this early but not before d&c. Ive been lax taken my pregnancare vitamins maybe thats an issue? hubby not been taken his wellman either. I stopped taken maca too maybe i need to go back on that seemed to level things out. Im so sick of this crap now. 

Oh and my iPhone was in my back pocket guess what fell straight in the toilet so now I have no phone 

xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

brill news baby! :thumbup:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Im sorry wag :hugs: 
I have no idea when it comes to vitamins though im going to do some research into starting some next month.
Have you being to the drs since your loss or are they like mine not bothered as we have kids already xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Argh so AF is not over yet! Loads of spotting mixed in with cm today :cry: day 9 of this now! Annoying!


----------



## emma4g63

Baby so glad ur tests are ok ....def think positive hun xxxx i kno ull get ur rainbow xxx and so annoying spotting still :((

Wag.......so glad to hear from u iv text u few times ....big hugs stupid af grrrrrr..no idea on y ud spot at 9dpo too :( 
Maybe it is ur vitamins...suppose take it again...or see doc m see if they can help. Xxxx ope ur ok hunny xx


----------



## wantingagirl

emma thought you might have been, will send you my new number when I get it :wacko: insurance defo going on this phone!

so my af hasn't come yet been spotting brown and cramping on and off 12,13 and 14dpo wish she would just come now!

Unless the 9dpo spotting was a one off and irritation after dtd as hadn't had early spotting for 4 months now 

xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Well FINALLY I've pretty much stopped spotting! :yipee: cd11 today so can now crack on dtd! Had a pretty low day yesterday, think it all just gets on top of me some days. Back to my positive self today though! I will get my rainbow!

Wag - how are you doing Hun?


----------



## wantingagirl

baby thanks hun - i was in a stinker of a mood yesterday. i got a second line on a tesco test (but blue dye) within 2 mins got all excited and then at 9pm got a not pregnant digi then my period came between 11-12. its not usually but its clotty and very painful someone sed maybe chemical but I guess I will never know. Im phoning doc friday to get the ball rolling. I usually spot once at 12dpo pink/red and then 13dpo fill blown period this one didn't happen till nearly midnight 14dpo. and was brown spotting 12, 13 and 14dpo. I also got 2 peaks this month and first time in 4 months spotted at 9dpo. i really hope to god there is no damage with my lining and there aren't problems. 

xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

xxmyheartxx said:


> Im sorry wag :hugs:
> I have no idea when it comes to vitamins though im going to do some research into starting some next month.
> Have you being to the drs since your loss or are they like mine not bothered as we have kids already xxx

let me know what you decide on hun! xx


----------



## emma4g63

Baby and wag atleast u both can move on to this cycle xxx really hope its it..

Wag hun u dont think u ad a chemical do u ??? Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Still have like a week before I'll o. At the earliest. :(


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Will do wag. Its all abit confusing. 
Mommy I don't usually ov until cd 18 normally makes the cycle feel really long xx


----------



## emma4g63

Mommy i kno how long cycles drag.....i was cd23 b4 ovulation...
Its really borin....af notm goes pretty fast n the rest a drag !!

Wont b long now keepin my fingers crossed for u xxx


----------



## littlemiss84

I just got my BFP:happydance:
I really wasn't expecting it this month cause I have had my usual pre AF spotting for 3 days


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Congrats little miss!!!!


----------



## emma4g63

Omg lil miss..
Yeyyyyyyyyyy hunny xxxxx


----------



## Babylove100

Yay! Congrats littlemiss!! :happydance:


----------



## emma4g63

Doctor booked me in for scan 9.40am.......

But my cm has orangy brown bits in it :(
Im so scared


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations littlemiss :happydance: :yipee:


Emma im sure all is ok :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

emma did you have your scan yet? i'm sure you're fine!

congrats littlemiss :yipee:


oh myheart same here- anywhere from cd18-21 it seems can be my O date. it sucks right? such long cycles!!!!!

just got my new therm yesterday, and it's so much better. temp was 96.6 with it this am (my normal pre-o temps) and my old one? still stuck at 97.3 so glad i switched.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Emma, try to stay as calm as possible, will be waiting on the update! I'm sure it'll be good news xx


----------



## wantingagirl

emma man can't believe your going through this and I broke my phone :wacko:

9.40am this morning? or tomorrow 

i agree breathe but its bloody hard xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

littlemiss congrats 

cd2 for me - I'm so bloody worried that I have damage after d&c Im making myself think thats definitely the case. Once its confirmed Its not I can relax no matter how long it takes. 

myheart all the vitamins are totally confusing I took loads but then it stressed me out 

emma - Im not sure if its a chemical I guess Ii will never know xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

mommyxofxone said:


> emma did you have your scan yet? i'm sure you're fine!
> 
> congrats littlemiss :yipee:
> 
> 
> oh myheart same here- anywhere from cd18-21 it seems can be my O date. it sucks right? such long cycles!!!!!
> 
> just got my new therm yesterday, and it's so much better. temp was 96.6 with it this am (my normal pre-o temps) and my old one? still stuck at 97.3 so glad i switched.

which thermometer hun? Im thinking I need to change mine xx


----------



## emma4g63

I kno wag !!!9.40am tommorow sorry..

Its timy speckles in cm not all time jus every now n again...

Wat do u think ?? 
Obv im thinkin the worst


----------



## mommyxofxone

wag i got one off amazon, one i knew that was a good one. it's not basal but i see loads of women using it for it. only three decimals, but so was my other and i got dd with that so, i just did this one. But it's proven to be wonderful. so, got that. 

https://www.amazon.com/Thermometer-Temperature-Measurement-Thermometers-Alternative/dp/B00RBSGHLA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1441893515&sr=8-2&keywords=digital+thermometer


also thought well after i get a baby (if i do) i can use it as our household therm. the price is a bit high.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Emma Brown blood is old blood. And it its little bits then you'll be ok :D Your still early enough that that can be from when the egg implanted. 


Congrats Little Miss! This thread truly is hot!


----------



## wantingagirl

emma4g63 said:


> I kno wag !!!9.40am tommorow sorry..
> 
> Its timy speckles in cm not all time jus every now n again...
> 
> Wat do u think ??
> Obv im thinkin the worst

of course you will be thats only natural. 

remember this can be normal I don't want to worry you but your a close friend and I don't wanna lie either. Mine started as brown blood then pink then progressed to red over 2-3 long weeks. i have also a friend who spotted brown for a week and she's fine. But wasn't speckles more like smears of brown blood mixed with CM. You can never tell. Think the best till you know the worst have you done a digi recently?

Im not overly keen on scans as last scan of 6 I had baby was fine 2 days before I passed but it will give you re-assurance for the time being and then you will get a repeat to see baby grow :)

I will check on here tomorrow before I go shopping at 10am 

working tonight bloody wish I had my phone <3

xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks m2ps 

And wag theres a million stories good and bad ur right i cant tell
Not tested since last we but i was havin the hook effect so didnt see point aftrr tht 

Suppose ill kno more in morning...

I wi update xxx


----------



## c beary83

emma4g63 said:


> Doctor booked me in for scan 9.40am.......
> 
> But my cm has orangy brown bits in it :(
> Im so scared

My cm has had brown and pink streaks in it for the last week or so. Feeling a bit worried too. I've got my scan next week so will find out more then. I'm really scared:wacko:

Hope your scan goes ok tomorrow 



littlemiss84 said:


> I just got my BFP:happydance:
> I really wasn't expecting it this month cause I have had my usual pre AF spotting for 3 days
> View attachment 894959

Yey :happydance:

That's great news littlemiss!!! This is a really lucky thread!


----------



## JLM73

*Little Miss* Congrats!! I love sureprise bfps
Oh* Emma* - hope its just a bit of breakthru
Mommyx Glad you caught the thermom issue...I personally like the look of 3 digi thermom temps, less ups and downs...I may just leav my 4th digit off to try it out.
I can always note full temps in FF
:dust: to all


----------



## emma4g63

Cbeary hun im sure ur bean will be ok xxx

Fx to us both xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks jlm. When I was researching all the basal therms got bad reviews. This one had all 5 stars and supposed to be fantastic so figured worth it to try

Also jlm do you ever have ferning right after af? Af only really stopped two days ago. Never did it on cd 9 before. I swear I always have some ferning now


----------



## littlemiss84

Thanks girls, I'm still spotting so don't want to get my hopes up in case it's a chemical, but I think AF was due today.

Emma good luck with your scan, I had brown cm with my daughter at around 5 weeks that lasted a few days. Hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Cbeary, I'm keeping everything crossed for you too! Xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Mommyof2 that's what freaks me out about scans :( it shows now. 

I appear to have caught a cold. Dh better not get it or rather it better not affect our ttc next week!


----------



## Babylove100

Good luck for the scan today Emma! 

Afm - cd12 so hopefully I'll O soon! And I hope even more I have a longer lp than 5 days like last cycle!!!


----------



## emma4g63

Sat waiting girls....feel ill :(
Its same clinic i came for my mmc and d and c !!! :(

Bad feeling right now


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thinking of you Emma :hugs: 

Good luck baby xx


----------



## emma4g63

My lil bean was there inbetween 6-7 weeks heartbeating away..flickering xx
I broke down !!! 
https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-09/20150911_100505_zpsjyp7fel8.jpg


----------



## littlemiss84

Thats great news emma. Lovely pic :happydance:


----------



## Babylove100

Yay Emma!! Knew it would be fine!! Lovely pic, what a cute little bean!!!xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

That's fantastic news Emma. Xx


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Woo hoo!!! Lovely pic Emma :) xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Fantastic news Emma! Xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

yay great news!!! xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

so advice ladies?

I'm getting iPhone 5s 

what colour gold or silver? xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks wag..


And id say silver


----------



## Babylove100

Wag, I'd say gold! but that's because I have gold! :winkwink:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I have silver! Xx


----------



## c beary83

Great news emma! I'm so pleased for you xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

why silver? Do you think you would find it or you do find it too plain?

I ordered silver :cry: and Im not sure if I should have ordered the gold. The gold is the one I had that broke xx


----------



## emma4g63

Jus personal wag i dont really like gold....

Cbeary hun thanks hope ur ok xx


----------



## Babylove100

Ewwww lots of ewcm today but it's brown!!! Wth!?!?!?


----------



## emma4g63

Weird baby ????? No idea y its brown but ewcm is good :)
Xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh emma lovely photo!! i can't wait to do ultrasounds for a bean again and see it. makes everything so real :flower:



I'm sick over here, and get to start opks in 3 days. dh is fine right now, really hoping it doesn't affect ttc this month.


----------



## emma4g63

Fx mommy for ovulation xx and ope u feel better soon xx

Now iv been googling ( :(( naughty )
And after seeing a hb yoy have around a 78% chance of continuing..my mmc baby measued 8 weeks 5 days at 11 weeks 1 day :((

Im thinkin of booking scan for 3 weeks time to check all is ok..altho the thought of it makes me sick :(

Thoughts ??


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Emma, the rational part of me says... Stop googling :) But having said that, I had a scan at 8 weeks and I thought that would keep me going til 12 weeks but I ended up having to book a 10 week one, I was too scared. 

My best suggestion is, do ANYTHING you need to stay as stress free as possible, whether that's a scan, or staying if Google, or whatever. Stress isn't good for the baby so if an extra scan will help you in these first weeks go for it. If not, then it's not necessary 

Big hugs, I know it isn't easy xxxx


----------



## c beary83

I got really nervous last week and was thinking of booking an early scan. The logical part of me said no though as if I had one it would probably reassure me for 24 hour then I'd be nervous again thinking something was wrong. I can understand it for you emma as you'd want to see everything is ok after you passed your mmc date. I feel like it could happen at any point and I'll probably be paranoid but until the end. Twelve weeks does seem a long way off but it seems to have come around all of a sudden for me.

I'd say if it will make you feel better then go for it x


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks ladies its hard as u all kno :(
I see how things pan out.....

And cbeary happy 12 weeks !!! :)


----------



## JLM73

WAG - I ain't sayin I'm a gold digga lol:rofl:
but you could be talking about anything and I would always pick Gold hehe

And YAY :happydance: Emma on that pic!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Ill have a scan when I go in on the 22nd. Im so scared because Ive had the 8 week scan tell me I've lost bub and the 16 week checkup tell me about the other. So right now Im just hopping to make it to 20 weeks before I can relax. I want to get another scan so badly but I know that even if they see something wrong they wont be able to fix it. It is what it is and will be. There is nothing I can do at this point.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Emma you have to do what your gut tells you to do. 

i only got two scans with dd. they wouldn't let me do anymore. not that i could afford a ton.


----------



## Babylove100

So I've decided to give up the opks! Feel so light and freeeeeee!! :haha: will start hpts in 10 days time! Whohoo!!x


----------



## emma4g63

Baby lol.....good luck for testing xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning ladies! i think i just found ewcm ? it's early- cd13- usually i don't have anything starting yet, so i'm wondering if it'll be an early O month? wasn't going to start opks til tomorrow but i'm starting tonight now in case. 

we dtd yesterday but i did the water test and it balled up so that says ewcm. it was SUPER stretchy, i never get it this nice unless it's fall. i dont' get that. i think i'm only fertile in the fall! but anyway cp already up so hoping thats a good sign that i won't have to wait too long for O this cycle.


----------



## emma4g63

Ewcm is a really good sign mommy xxx

Fx it wont be long xx


----------



## Babylove100

I'm not 100% sure but I think I might be in the tww!!! I stopped opks a few days ago and just taking a more relaxed approach from now on! My ewcm stopped yesterday and I had O cramps too so I'll take today as 1dpo but we'll keep bding just for fun!!!


----------



## emma4g63

Best thing baby relaxing about it !! Excited for testing xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Hope the relaxed approach works baby :) 

And good luck to everyone in the 2ww!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck mommy andbaby!
Looking forward to lots of tests soon please xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Omg I just googled about vitamins when ttc got confused lol xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

If it helps, my fertility reflexologist told me that the best to have while ttc were prenatals (obviously) and then coenzyme q10 for egg quality. I took those and macca and they did the trick for me! (Plus my baby aspirin to prevent another mc)


----------



## mommyxofxone

opk already had a line yesterday, lets hope it comes soon. i'm getting cramps every day so really really hoping it's soon. cd 14 today.


----------



## wantingagirl

hoping what was your q-10 dosage? and maca what dosage and from when to when?

i was taking maca and stopped. My heart do you want all the info and all I was taken? I've decided to stop taking it all for 6 months at least as it was stressing me out. But I think that I will start on maca again maybe q-10 ill see and I take pregnacare conception. Also will try pressed. I have no digital clearable ovulation sticks this month or pressed so Im just sticking to maybe opks maybe not see how I get on and just regular dtd 

Good Luck everyone!!!

xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

emma4g63 said:


> Ewcm is a really good sign mommy xxx
> 
> Fx it wont be long xx

Emma is it an iPhone you have? If you pm me your number I can message you through my macbook air. I didn't realise I could do that haha xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

wantingagirl said:


> hoping what was your q-10 dosage? and maca what dosage and from when to when?
> 
> i was taking maca and stopped. My heart do you want all the info and all I was taken? I've decided to stop taking it all for 6 months at least as it was stressing me out. But I think that I will start on maca again maybe q-10 ill see and I take pregnacare conception. Also will try pressed. I have no digital clearable ovulation sticks this month or pressed so Im just sticking to maybe opks maybe not see how I get on and just regular dtd
> 
> Good Luck everyone!!!
> 
> xxx

Macca I took two 500mg a day, and coq10 I took one 200mg a day (bought from Amazon as much cheaper). I took the coq10 every day until I got pregnant, the macca everyday until I ran out after I got pregnant. 

I was also using preseed but the cycle I got pregnant we weren't officially trying so we used coconut oil for fun instead. My husband likes it much better than preseed and it's less 'clinical' as you incorporate it to foreplay rather than have to use the syringe. Faaaaar less expensive too! And all organic :)


----------



## GraceER

Hello, joining in because I seem to have quickly become a POAS addict. It's my first cycle TTC and I am obsessed. My OH and I have been seeing the same super faint line on IC since last Thursday and today's CB was BFN. With no AF though he still really believes I'm pregnant! I'm losing hope but really have no idea since chart is a mess from shift work. I'd love some support - I'm hating TWW (has become 3 week wait) limbo :-(


----------



## emma4g63

Wag hun no i av a samsung s5 ..wen u gettin ur phone ???

Myheart all i took this cycle diff was pregnacare his and hers xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

waiting to take todays opks. no more signs of ewcm. maybe yesterday was a fluke.


----------



## c beary83

Hi ladies, I've got my scan this afternoon. My tummy has felt really crampy for the last couple of days and I had a small bleed last night. Feeling really scared:neutral:


----------



## Babylove100

Ah Hun I'm sure all will be fine with your little bean. Bleeding in early pregnancy is common, I know that doesn't make it any easier when it happens to you but stay positive :hugs: I'll be thinking of you this afternoon!x


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Cbeary, sending you lots of positive vibes today! Cramping is so normal but also very scary, I understand. I still have cramps even now! Can't wait for the update with what I'm sure will be good news. Xxxxxx


----------



## c beary83

Thanks ladies. you made me cry with your kind words. I can't concentrate on anything. I want to get it over and done with but at the same time don't want to know the worst.


----------



## wantingagirl

cbeary good luck hun, i had a bleed with Olivia at 14 weeks. 

Emma prob next week arggggggh

Im so over these digital ovulation tests its showed a peak again at cd8 i have had achy legs cramp and ewcm but there is no way remember i had 2 last month one at cd11 and one at cd13 its smudged again like the fake one last month too. and the cheap opk is getting there but negative at the minute guess every other day till I get a peak as dont know what days are high days think next month will just go back to my monitor maybe the old one tho I have the new one but have had a lot of issues with it. Do you think I should give it one last shot before i sell it and get the old one?

xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Wag - I have no experience with the monitors so can't help on that one. I've ditched the opks altogether now and just going to bd as much as possible each cycle and see how it goes. I found it put far too much pressure on us when it came to bd'ing and DH is much happier now we just do it for "fun"! Happy DH = happy sperm :haha: 

I'm cd18 today so am hoping AF stays away as she arrived cd20 last cycle....If she does stay away I'll start testing early next week!x


----------



## c beary83

Sad news ladies. My baby died at 9/10 weeks.

I'm feeling crampy and having a bit of bleeding so hoping it starts naturally. If not I'll have to go into hospital next week

I'm going to take a few months off the website.

Good luck to all and thanks for all your support xxx


----------



## SilasLove

I'm so sorry cbeary :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

c beary83 said:


> Sad news ladies. My baby died at 9/10 weeks.
> 
> I'm feeling crampy and having a bit of bleeding so hoping it starts naturally. If not I'll have to go into hospital next week
> 
> I'm going to take a few months off the website.
> 
> Good luck to all and thanks for all your support xxx

oh my god hun my heart just stopped :cry: you need me just pm me, Ill even send you my mobile number when I get it only if you want it. Unless of course you have fb or you just need time you know where i am. I didn't expect this at all. My baby died just short of 9 weeks. Have you been through things naturally at all you have any questions ask me. Be kind to yourself and grieve my mistake I made was trying to be brave. 

Im here anytime do what you have to do and if you need me you know where I am lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## emma4g63

Just pmd u c beary hun .massive hugs .i kno how hard this is for u hun xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Oh c beary, I am so so sorry :hugs: my heart breaks for you. As wag said if you ever want to talk or have any questions at all we're all here for you. Take whatever time you need to heal and be kind to yourself. :flower: xxx


----------



## littlemiss84

So sorry Cbeary:hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

I'm so sorry honey!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Oh cbeary, such heartbreaking news. My heart goes out for you and your oh. Sending you all my thoughts and prayers xxxxx


----------



## c beary83

Thank you so much for your kind words. It's overwhelming the amount of support on this thread.

I'm going to take some time out but wish everyone well and hope to catch up in a few months xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

wantingagirl said:


> hoping what was your q-10 dosage? and maca what dosage and from when to when?
> 
> i was taking maca and stopped. My heart do you want all the info and all I was taken? I've decided to stop taking it all for 6 months at least as it was stressing me out. But I think that I will start on maca again maybe q-10 ill see and I take pregnacare conception. Also will try pressed. I have no digital clearable ovulation sticks this month or pressed so Im just sticking to maybe opks maybe not see how I get on and just regular dtd
> 
> Good Luck everyone!!!
> 
> xxx



Yes please hun if you don't mind, it's confusing isn't it. I have 3 packs of cb digi opks ready in my drawer but hubby has already said I shouldn't use them :dohh:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

c beary83 said:


> Sad news ladies. My baby died at 9/10 weeks.
> 
> I'm feeling crampy and having a bit of bleeding so hoping it starts naturally. If not I'll have to go into hospital next week
> 
> I'm going to take a few months off the website.
> 
> Good luck to all and thanks for all your support xxx


Oh huni I'm so so sorry, take all the time you need to heal, I have just pm you hun xxx :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## JLM73

:hugs:cbeary
I'm so sorry sweetie- I had back to back chemicals July and Aug, and I know those are hurtful, but nothing compared to getting further along:(
Definitely take the time to make sure your heart and body are healed ttc is so very hard...


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Sending you love and prayers cbeary. Xx


----------



## Oldermummy78

Cbeary im so sad for you honey, I'm sorry I just saw what happened :-(
Life can be so cruel 
I'm here if you ever want to talk xx


----------



## wantingagirl

we are all here for you hun as you know <3


----------



## wantingagirl

MyHeart - i can't find the information on the vitmains that I found before it was really good but was on my phone that fell down the toilet lol. I will say tho hun I stopped it cos it was stressful plus Im not a doctor and we need to be careful as a lot of these vitamins are not water soluble and are retained in the body rather than peed out so if you take too much then it will be retained in the body. 

I think next cycle I will start back on pure 100% organic maca root and q-10 and my normal pregnacare vitamin. Take it from there and Im going to mention to the doctor about an extra vitamin d3 and what dosage as I know that some causes of infertility are caused by a deficiency in it especially since there is not much sun here. I was thinking of royal jelly and another vitamin that my friend told me about like a natural form of the tablet that makes you ovulate can't remember the name but I will find out but Im leaving all the rest of that for at least another 6 months. 

Im also taken b-50 for my spotting that Im getting on and off at 9dpo not sure whether to take it all month round or just after ovulation but will try it all month round first. After taken maca I got a peak at cd13 :)

Emma I what sapped it to you one day the list of them do you still have it?

asfm its so weird after getting that peak yesterday at cd8 with pains and ewcm I'm still getting the pains and ewcm today but defo not ovulated but got a low on that stick today and ic opk is lighter than yesterday :wacko:


----------



## wantingagirl

plus what do you all think/do about caffeine juice and alcohol when ttc? xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I went onto decaf coffee while ttc as I was planning on going on to decaf when I got pregnant so figured might as well start :) as for alcohol, I don't drink much anyway but would still have the odd one or two every now and again. Tended to be more during the first half of my cycle rather than second half but if there was something special going on id still drink


----------



## Babylove100

I only have 1 or 2 coffees a day at most anyway and I don't drink Coke or anything like that so I carry on as normal. I still have wine but less so when I'm in the tww! I was probably more cautious when I started ttc but now I'm over a year down the line I try to live my life as normal as possible.x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

It's so confusing, hubby just thinks I should not bother with anything bar folic acid argh I don't know. 
I don't drink tea or coffee that I do drink alot a sugar free coke and still drink as well though not often probably once twice a month if out xxx


----------



## SilasLove

Got a quick little look at baby today, and everything is well. I have posted scan photos in my journal is anyone is interested in making any gender predictions. 

I will catch up, but too exhausted right now. xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Very pleased to hear your good news, silas!!! :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Brilliant news Silas xx


----------



## Babylove100

Yay! Great news silas!!! :happydance:


----------



## mommyxofxone

c beary83 said:


> Sad news ladies. My baby died at 9/10 weeks.
> 
> I'm feeling crampy and having a bit of bleeding so hoping it starts naturally. If not I'll have to go into hospital next week
> 
> I'm going to take a few months off the website.
> 
> Good luck to all and thanks for all your support xxx


ohhhh noooo hun i'm so sorry!!! :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: i can't even believe that! how horrible! 



wantingagirl said:


> plus what do you all think/do about caffeine juice and alcohol when ttc? xx

 doesn't matter really when you're ttc, baby doesn't get anythign until like 21 dpo. With dd i cut back to one soda, and one cup of coffee. she really straightened me out with my caffeine. before i was having her and before i did ttc, i was drinking like 5 cups a day of coffee. i cut down to two or three when ttc, and then i cut to the one and one, and then after i had her i cut to one cup of coffee a day, and eventually dropped it all. (she couldn't handle it while nursing!) now i have one cup a day of coffee that's it. no more sodas or anythin glike that unless it's like a day out i'll get a soda at lunch or dinner or something (very rare)



SilasLove said:


> Got a quick little look at baby today, and everything is well. I have posted scan photos in my journal is anyone is interested in making any gender predictions.
> 
> I will catch up, but too exhausted right now. xx

so glad all is well hun x


----------



## wantingagirl

thanks everyone :flower:

Its more to do with how it affects fertility. It seems to really make my cycles a bit whacky esp any alcohol at all. I also read somewhere altho dont know how true that caffeine can affect the rhythm of the egg going down the tubes :shrug:

Congrats Silas 

xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I read that caffeine really affects fertility and that even the amount of caffeine in tea can have an effect which is why I stopped it all. Obviously for lots of women this doesn't apply as plenty still drink coffee and tea and have babies easily, but I didn't want to risk it after my to mc...


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I did read that one cup a day was fine, it was me who decided to cut it off completely


----------



## wantingagirl

any OHs drink coffee and you manage to get pregnant previously? Why do men think that its us woman that have to do most of the work grrrrrrrr xx


----------



## littlemiss84

My OH drinks about 3-4 cups of coffee a day and usually a few glasses of coke, so he has loads of caffeine every day. Its never been a problem for us, but I did make him take Wellman conception just in case.


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh yeah dh drinks coffee daily- only one cup though.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Same with my dh. He did cut down a bit and took well man conception but still had at least two cups a day x


----------



## JLM73

I cut back on my like 6 cups+ a day of coffee the last few months, but July and Aug were chems...Sooo this month I wanted to cut some of my control freak stressful things down, so I have been having coffee when I feel like it this month.
Not my old 6+ cups from before ttc, but this cycle I def let that be a splurge, so about 4 cups a day for sure:blush:
With my older 2 kiddos when I was MUCH younger, I lived on caffeine - never water just Cokes all day and night, and MUCH coffee ( I worked on the ambulance).
I also had been drinking alot of water while ttc, but cut myself some slack this cycle. As long as my pee is barely yellow I'm good. I eat alot of fruits and salads, so I get fluids there as well.
Now come test time, I def do long holds and end up cramming water at mid and end of day, since I test fmu, then 12 hrs later at night and need a long hold at night:shrug:


----------



## mommyxofxone

i need to drink more water, but i always seem thirsty when i'm holding my pee and not drinking so i can do my opk. other than that all day, i'm not thirsty lol! 

and dh would never stop drinking coffee or stop doing something because he doesn't believe it has anything to do with ttc. sadly.


----------



## Babylove100

mommyxofxone said:


> i need to drink more water, but i always seem thirsty when i'm holding my pee and not drinking so i can do my opk. other than that all day, i'm not thirsty lol!
> 
> and dh would never stop drinking coffee or stop doing something because he doesn't believe it has anything to do with ttc. sadly.

My DH is the same!! Can get very frustrating can't it!! Men :haha:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

My hubby has never stopped drinking coffee or tea, he doesn't drink alcohol though which is a bonus xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

dh has one drink in the evening. but so do i. i'm gonna give it up once i run out of this bottle of vodka though, not a whole lot left.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm bored of wttc today, i know it's coming round quick but it's not quick enough lol. Hope we are all having a good day xxx


----------



## c beary83

I can't stay away from bnb. I'm so used to checking it each day. We're going to start ttc straight away - well after first af anyway. Maybe we can be cycle buddies again my heart?


----------



## Hoping girl 2

:) welcome back cbeary, this is such a nice and supportive group and I'm glad you're back. Fingers crossed you're one of the ones who is super fertile after a mc and you catch the egg straightaway. Praying for you!!! Xxxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

c beary83 said:


> I can't stay away from bnb. I'm so used to checking it each day. We're going to start ttc straight away - well after first af anyway. Maybe we can be cycle buddies again my heart?

I'm glad your back :hugs:
That sounds like a very good plan huni.
How are you? Xxx


----------



## c beary83

Thanks ladies. I'm still in limbo land at the moment and just want it all to be over :cry:

Feeling positive about ttc again and know everything happens for a reason.


----------



## emma4g63

Cbeary hun glad to hear ur on still and being very strong !! Do watever feels right for u...def dont let it hold u down tho xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

thinking of you cbeary. 

so glad you're joining us again!


----------



## wantingagirl

CBeary Glad your back hun you definitely dont need to do this alone :hugs: do whats right for you and be on as much or as little as you can handle. Some days I can be on more than others. I replied back to you hun. Ill text you when I get my new phone tuesday. 

Thanks for all the info girls. So what do you all drink fizzy juice and alcohol wise through the week. Ive cut out all caffeine now and not sure whether to have like sprite/7up on the weekend or not. What other things do you drink smoothies etc? I had the most horrendous migraine the last day and a half not much sleep last night migraine only starting to become slightly lighter now and I was vomiting this morning! :wacko:

I got what I thought was a peak yesterday on an opk a bit lighter today and temp suggests ovulation but Im so early then had loads of ewcm today so think maybe my body is messing with me so will keep testing but will go back to my clearbue fertility monitor next month as hate all this guess work but if you remember I got a peak at cd9 and then thought I got one yesterday I can show you yesterdays opk cheapy if you want? maybe it wasnt 100% a peak but gearing up to it and didn't quite do it. I dont know what the hell my body is doing since my loss you think it would let up after 9 months. Ill keep testing with opks and temping xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

i drink one cup of coffee in the am, water all day, and one vodka cranberry at night after dd is sleeping.

no positive opk today. :(


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hopefully won't be to much longer hun xx


----------



## wantingagirl

well lots of pain while dtd this morning and another temp to suggest I'm 1dpo today surely this is too early for a bfp to happen this month? I think by the pains maybe possibly ovulated today unless my temps are crazy and Im gearing up to it. I dont usually take my temp till 7-7.30 but wasn't till 8.15 dont know if that would make a difference 

what we you suggest juice wise stay off sprite/7up completely at the weekends and stick to just water smoothies etc? Anything exciting you all have? i dont drink hot drinks at all xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

wantingagirl said:


> well lots of pain while dtd this morning and another temp to suggest I'm 1dpo today surely this is too early for a bfp to happen this month? I think by the pains maybe possibly ovulated today unless my temps are crazy and Im gearing up to it. I dont usually take my temp till 7-7.30 but wasn't till 8.15 dont know if that would make a difference
> 
> what we you suggest juice wise stay off sprite/7up completely at the weekends and stick to just water smoothies etc? Anything exciting you all have? i dont drink hot drinks at all xxx

 I wouldn't count it out, with my son I o'ed cd11 :)

I'd say seven up and Sprite are OK every now and again, everything in moderation really. You can't just stop everything while ttc, I feel that would be as 'harmful' as overindulging in everything.


----------



## Babylove100

I totally agree with that hoping! You have to maintain some kind of normality during ttc!!

Cbeary so glad to have you back. We're all here for you :hugs:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I don't drink hot drinks either nor like smoothies, I normally have Pepsi max or squash xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

does anyone else stress the f out when it comes down to O time? waiting for that positive opk? i start thinking all these horrible thoughts about my body being broken or never ever getting that positive. last month i got a positive on cd19 and o'd on 20. today is cd 19, but my cp isn't anywhere near as high and open as it was last cycle at this time. i'm concerned i'm not going to o for a wihle. but as i type this i'm getting cramping on my right side. lets hope i get that positive opk today. i'm stressing out.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Mommy your chart is showing a lovely dip... Fingers crossed its a pre o dip for you!!! Xxxx


----------



## Babylove100

mommyxofxone said:


> does anyone else stress the f out when it comes down to O time? waiting for that positive opk? i start thinking all these horrible thoughts about my body being broken or never ever getting that positive. last month i got a positive on cd19 and o'd on 20. today is cd 19, but my cp isn't anywhere near as high and open as it was last cycle at this time. i'm concerned i'm not going to o for a wihle. but as i type this i'm getting cramping on my right side. lets hope i get that positive opk today. i'm stressing out.

Hell yeah! And that is exactly why I've stopped testing for O and just bd'ing as much as we like. I'm sure the stress doesn't help and I find I'm much more relaxed in genera now.

Fx you O soon tho! Got everything crossed for you!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I agree with hoping mommy, definitely a nice dip, Fx for o. It stresses me out as well, though my cycles now seem to have regulated after bc last year so I don't need to poas but I like it lol xx


----------



## wantingagirl

This is the longest wait till ovulation ever this month with whats going on. I have no clue what my body is doing :wacko: I had a nearly positive again and then it got lighter then it got darker last night and now lighter again this morning but that was fmu so will try another again soon 

Temps kind of dipped again so defo not ovulated yet


----------



## wantingagirl

Myheart how much pepsi max do you have in a week? I can't drink too much squash as I get bad cystitis :wacko:

Do any of you girls drink alcohol that haven't commented Ive given it up completely at home and trying to avoid nights out unless special occasion. 

How much sprite/7up do you think in moderation would be on the weekend? my issue is once I get the taste for fizz lol


----------



## wantingagirl

I dont know if what I thought was a peak on cd10 was the peak and I just missed it I really have no clue I didn't test again later that day heres the pic from it and since then its up and down.
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 18-09-2015 at 10.46.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Wag that looks positive to me. But keep havin fun just in case ;)


----------



## wantingagirl

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Wag that looks positive to me. But keep havin fun just in case ;)

yeah I thought so too although there is a slight faded part on the right handside of the test line usually with my opks i get a blazing test line way darker than the control line. I just took another opk and getting darker again! and getting ovulation pains i wonder why it keeps gearing up to it. Post the test once its dried


----------



## mommyxofxone

Babylove100 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> does anyone else stress the f out when it comes down to O time? waiting for that positive opk? i start thinking all these horrible thoughts about my body being broken or never ever getting that positive. last month i got a positive on cd19 and o'd on 20. today is cd 19, but my cp isn't anywhere near as high and open as it was last cycle at this time. i'm concerned i'm not going to o for a wihle. but as i type this i'm getting cramping on my right side. lets hope i get that positive opk today. i'm stressing out.
> 
> Hell yeah! And that is exactly why I've stopped testing for O and just bd'ing as much as we like. I'm sure the stress doesn't help and I find I'm much more relaxed in genera now.
> 
> Fx you O soon tho! Got everything crossed for you!Click to expand...

thanks hun. thing is if you look it's exactly the same temp as before, i've had a few 'dips' already that i thought were it! :( and i can't stop because i have a control problem :wacko:



Hoping girl 2 said:


> Mommy your chart is showing a lovely dip... Fingers crossed its a pre o dip for you!!! Xxxx

thanks hun i sure hope so.



xxmyheartxx said:


> I agree with hoping mommy, definitely a nice dip, Fx for o. It stresses me out as well, though my cycles now seem to have regulated after bc last year so I don't need to poas but I like it lol xx

after dd i never went back on bc. and my cycles NEVER regulated. that was four years ago. i've always had crazy cycles. :( 

hoping today at cd 20 i'll get my positive and i can o tomorrow.


----------



## wantingagirl

mummy I had a dip at cd10 that I thought was ovulation. I also have a control problem the way I work is I get more stressed about not knowing than the knowing I'm a vey factual person. I am more at ease if I use my cbfm and temp. To be honest on a few occasions if I relied on opks alone and didn't temp I would have missed ovulation completely xx


----------



## emma4g63

Wag looks pos to me xxx fx hun


Mommyof one really hope u get a pos soom..mine was up to cd23 so i feel you hun xx


----------



## wantingagirl

thanks emma opk keeps on going up and down no clue what my body is doing but see what temps do in the next few days. Opk is getting stronger again so who knows. 

I can't click on your journal link emma says can't be displayed? 

i get my new phone tomorrow :winkwink:


----------



## emma4g63

Ye keep takin um hun jus incase...

No idea wata with my link lol im rubbish !!
Yeyyy on gettin ya fone...bowt time lol missed our late night txting

Haha :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Wag I get through about 24 cans a week I know it's really bad xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Emma is your journal in the pregnancy journal section? I tried to find it. 

haha yes I miss our chats too guess who has a phone! 

Myheart i felt like I was drinking too much fizzy so Ive cut it all out the last 5 days I feel like I have more energy and Im not getting headaches anymore. Its sometimes so hard to sustain staying off them tho. If I want fizz I've been having either pomegranate juice with fizzy water or diluting juice and fizzy water and also just normal water swell


----------



## wantingagirl

FMU The peak must have happened through the night :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 22-09-2015 at 10.14 #2.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Babylove100

Yay wag!!! Go catch that egg!!! :happydance:


----------



## c beary83

Good luck wag!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Woo hoo! Keeping fingers crossed for you wag xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck wag &#9786;
I keep trying to cut it out but it's either a can of fizz or a chocolate bar I can't win :dohh:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

c beary83 said:


> Good luck wag!

How are you hun xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

It's so hard my heart but I'm just so fed up of feeling run down and bloated and headaches etc. I was having at least 3 of the 500ml bottles of either Pepsi max or irn bru a day. I'm on day 5 of none I'm more into crisps than chocolate. The aspartame in Pepsi max gives me horrendous migraines. 

I'm going to try and be more positive although it's hard. I'm still worried about damage but have to trust the doc it's unlikely and carry as normal til January. My hubby hasn't been on wellman vitamins for a month gonna restart him back on them. Think it will cause problems? Although with Erin didn't have any at all and conceived straight away xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I really should try and give it up again before I get caught but if I'm feeling tired I will have a can and I'm ok again.
I've managed to persuade hubby to start taking them, he didn't want to because he never did with our other 3 xx


----------



## wantingagirl

xxmyheartxx said:


> I really should try and give it up again before I get caught but if I'm feeling tired I will have a can and I'm ok again.
> I've managed to persuade hubby to start taking them, he didn't want to because he never did with our other 3 xx

I've made my hubby take them now it's like second nature to him they are dear but worth it. That's it Hun ESP when you have kids I found I was drinking it to get through all the school runs etc as it turns out I have more energy now not on them. It's kind of an addiction for me caffeine is short bursts it's a quick fix and then makes you feel worse thats how they make their shit loads of money! 

I'm doing it now before hopefully a bfp as with the girls had headaches all the way through. It might not have been the issue but can only see it helping. I went 2 months last time before giving in hopefully til at least baby born after that will try the odd can in moderation in weekend xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=897833&amp;d=1442953149

today's opk ladies. line not as solid as the other but the color is pretty damn close. tentatively calling it my positive.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

:) go catch that egg!!!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Yay good luck Hun xx


----------



## Babylove100

Hey ladies, so I'm cd25 today and noting but big fat bfns so far :cry: AF isnt due until Saturday but I'm just losing my positive feeling. Plus I just realised tomorrow is the due date from my first cp in January. Rubbish.x


----------



## wantingagirl

Babylove100 said:


> Hey ladies, so I'm cd25 today and noting but big fat bfns so far :cry: AF isnt due until Saturday but I'm just losing my positive feeling. Plus I just realised tomorrow is the due date from my first cp in January. Rubbish.x

This is the problem I have when I'm positive. You kind of have to be but the fall is super hard. It's so difficult Hun I thought we would have had at least a sustained pregnancy by now. Let's hope our time is coming soon. I usually think the worst then it can't get any worse but this month I'm trying to be a bit more positive. I'm sorry your feeling shit Hun I'm here anytime you need me xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Think by the pains and on my second peak day ovulation is happening today. Nothing more I can do now :wacko:

Do you also think dtd quite a lot of Ams in worse than pms


----------



## SilasLove

Sorry babylove :hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

I'm sorry hun! I know how hard that is. Try to just let things happen. I had to destress and stop with temps and OPKs for a month or two.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hi baby love so sorry I'm a negative Nancy but I so hope it's just too early for you hun. Loads don't get it until after they miss their period! Fx'd for you!!!

Ladies look, a for real opk :) positive before the control. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=898059&d=1443039259


----------



## emma4g63

Big hugs baby dont loose positivty xxx

Mommy yeyyy for pos opk x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck mommy! 
Only 6 more days then i can say we are ttc next month ha it's the little things &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## emma4g63

Yeyyyy myheart sounds exciting to me...cant wait for u xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Wahoo myheart, won't be long now!!x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I know &#9786;&#9786;&#9786; lots of poas lol.
Just started to watch countdown to life mega broody xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Super exciting my heart xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

How is everyone? Xxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Fed up! Lol
Waiting for AF or FF to change my ovulation date. In limbo, with no AF and BFN. Xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Was thinking the thread was quiet, hope everyone isn't clearing off! 

Teeny sorry Hun so frustrating! 

#bored I'm 5dpo


----------



## Babylove100

Teeny Weeny said:


> Fed up! Lol
> Waiting for AF or FF to change my ovulation date. In limbo, with no AF and BFN. Xx

Snap. Cd30 today. No idea if or when I ovulated so just waiting waiting waiting!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Battling morning sickness so do more reading then posying, but I'm here


----------



## drjo718

Same here mommy...


----------



## Teeny Weeny

FF finally changed so I now 3dpo. Clomid did not work. :-( So I essentially have a 5ww. :-( 
Never mind, I have the FS next week to discuss options. But on the down side I will have AF on my birthday. 

Babylove, I hope you get an answer soon. A nice BFP however, definately not AF. 
Mommy, I hope the sickness passes quickly for you. You too drjo. 

Xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Keeping everything crossed for you wag teeny and baby xxx
:hugs: to mommy bd drjo ms sucks xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

feeling down over here! 

temps not very high after O so feeling like this can't be pregnancy :( my temps were much higher with dd.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

:hugs: mommy I've only temped a couple of cycles so haven't got much advice to offer sorry huni keeping everything crossed xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Mummy sorry Hun I've had high temps and it mean absolutely nothing low ones meaning nothing dips straight temps the works likely IB same result bfn xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks ladies. so hard to be positive. just feel out.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

:hugs: mommy.

Im now on my last cycle before ttc eekkkkkkk :yipee: :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## Babylove100

xxmyheartxx said:


> :hugs: mommy.
> 
> Im now on my last cycle before ttc eekkkkkkk :yipee: :happydance: :yipee:

Whohoooooooo :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Babylove100

I'm cd 32, still no bfp or AF *sigh*


----------



## wantingagirl

My heart yay you did! 

Baby are you sure when you ovulated? See this is why I have to use opks and temp. 

Mummy it's very hard and frustrating. In trying to remain positive but it is difficult but I guess I've come to the conclusion it is what it is xx


----------



## Babylove100

Nope I have no idea as didn't track this cycle. Just waiting to see what happens!


----------



## c beary83

Yay my heart!!!

Babylove - sorry you are in limbo. It's horrible not knowing what's going on.

Mommyxofxone - I used to ignore post ovulation temps - they were always so variable and I sometimes got my hopes up for no reason. I only really tempted to pinpoint ovulation. 

Hope you're ok wag - I really appreciate all the support you've given me over the last week or so.

Afm. I'm having a month off waiting for first af. So lots of relaxing, drinking, partying - all the things I couldn't do when ttc. I'm also getting my healthy eating back on track and starting back up at the gym so hopefully the good stuff will balance out the bad:winkwink:


----------



## mommyxofxone

aww cbeary i hope it's fast after you start ttcing again. when is your af due do you know?

wag- i know what you mean. just hard! i feel like my body is such a failure you know?

feeling a bit better today. my temp went up .2 so that helped.


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm so fed up yet again I'm having spotting even earlier this month as only 8dpo! I wouldn't mind it taking a while but I'm not even getting the chance of a bfp at all on these months xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

That is strange hun, how long is your usual lp? Xx


----------



## littlemiss84

Wanting - Don't count yourself out because of the spotting, I had my usual 3 days of pre AF spotting (8-11dpo) before my BFP. Fx'd for you!


----------



## Babylove100

Morning ladies, cd35 today *sigh* hope AF shows up soon! Getting bored of this cycle now!!

Hope everyone's doing okay.x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Sorry to hear a your cycle has been long Babylove. These long cycles drive me mad too. I'm on CD40 something. :-( 
Are you testing still? Xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hopefully won't be longer until a bfp or af baby love! 
When will you be testing teeny?


I start ttc next month eekkkkkkk


----------



## Babylove100

Yeah tested this morning but bfn. I may have a AF party when she finally arrives!!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm testing already! Lol 
I'm only 7dpo. Obviously a BFN. Xx

Do you check fertile signs at all Babylove? I guess you don't really have a good idea of DPO. I do hope AF doesn't come, but you get a lovely BFP instead. Xx


----------



## Babylove100

Yayyyyy AF has just arrived!!! Who bio finally!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

:) funny how sometimes af coming is great news. Please for you baby :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I can't believe your nearly 27 weeks hoping!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I know, it's a bit crazy! Just about starting to feel real :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I bet it is hun how exciting &#9786;


----------



## Teeny Weeny

At least that cycle is over Babylove. I bet you are relieved to know one way or the other. Xx


----------



## Babylove100

I for sure am!!! I was so over that cycle and welcoming cd1 with open arms :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

littlemiss84 said:


> Wanting - Don't count yourself out because of the spotting, I had my usual 3 days of pre AF spotting (8-11dpo) before my BFP. Fx'd for you!


this is the best thing to read ever, i get 3 days of pre af spotting as well. never did before dd, but do now. and mine is due to start tomorrow. So, i'm glad to read this. Although i still think she'll fly in on time.



xxmyheartxx said:


> Hopefully won't be longer until a bfp or af baby love!
> When will you be testing teeny?
> 
> 
> I start ttc next month eekkkkkkk

Hurrah for starting ttc next month love!





Afm, 10dpo, minor cramping, sore bbs, all i need are the pimples. Pre 3 day af spotting due to start tomorrow. and i haven't been temping the last two days at the right time due to crap sleep. thursday night dd came in with a bad dream (She also was sick) and it took me a FULL hour to get back to sleep after putting her back to bed and refilling her humidifier. Ugh. so last two temps are screwy. now i've caught her cold. :dohh:


----------



## emma4g63

Sorry missed alot ladies trying catch up been on holiday all week..jus got back

Hope ur all ok xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Hope you had a great time, Emma! :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Fx for you mommy xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

emma i can't believe you're 10 weeks already. wow. and thanks myheart.

i definitely have dd's cold. so does dh. thank goodness it's the end of a cycle instead of O we're waiting for. 

temp dipped again today :(


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sorry your temps has dipped hun and I hope your cold goes away soon xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Babylov can't wait for your tests to start coming in &#128522;


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks hoping ..
Yea had a lovrly time so tired tho now

Mommy i kno its gone fast so far ...getting nervy tho girls the closer to 12 weeks i get..

Mommy ope ur cold goes soon x


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks ladies. Iv will be testing tomorrow at 12dpo.


----------



## Babylove100

mommyxofxone said:


> Thanks ladies. Iv will be testing tomorrow at 12dpo.

Good luck!!!!x


----------



## emma4g63

Fx mommy xxxxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Good luck mommy!


----------



## GraceofG

Hello, 
I just got my bfp at 9dpo, am looking for a pregnancy buddy. So if anyone is out there and has just got their BFP also it would be great to connect xx 

Baby dust to you all x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck mommy &#9786; xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

GraceofG said:


> Hello,
> I just got my bfp at 9dpo, am looking for a pregnancy buddy. So if anyone is out there and has just got their BFP also it would be great to connect xx
> 
> Baby dust to you all x


Congratulations huni xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats grace! 


morning ladies :cloud9: 12dpo and CAUTIOUSLY announcing my :bfp: I'm terrified because i had some spotting yesterday and the cramping is heavy today- but hoping this baby is the real deal. never saw a line on a wondfo before- and it's way darker in person (my phone camera SUCKS) but, here you go ladies:


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=901283&amp;d=1444046306


----------



## littlemiss84

Beautiful line mommy, Congratulation:happydance:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Yay! Yay! Yay!!!!!!!

Congratulations mommy :) keeping everything crossed for a healthy nine months ahead of you :) 

Grace, congrats to you too, now you've got a bump buddy in mommy!!


----------



## Babylove100

Wow lovely line mommy!!! Huge congrats!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Congrats mommy :cloud9:


----------



## Babylove100

Wow lovely line mommy!!! Huge congrats!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Huge congratulations mommy :yipee:


----------



## wantingagirl

xxmyheartxx said:


> Huge congratulations mommy :yipee:

Hun your journal link isn't working xx


----------



## emma4g63

Wow mommy lovely line...wohooooooo hunny !!!!!

Xxxx


----------



## c beary83

Congratulations mommyofone!


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats mommyofone!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks ladies! i'm still in shock!


----------



## wantingagirl

Temp dropped spotting heavier hello cycle 18! :growlmad:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

:( I'm so sorry wag, that really sucks. Big hugs for you xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm so sorry wag :hugs:


----------



## Babylove100

So sorry wag :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

sorry wag :(


----------



## emma4g63

So sorry wag...

Mommy love ur ticker x


----------



## c beary83

Sorry wag :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Sorry Wag. Praying your time is coming soon. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks Emma ! I always love seeing the fruit! Lol


----------



## Babylove100

Any more tests mommy, I love seeing 2 lines!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mommyxofxone

I will in the am Hun :) these symptoms are speaking for themselves though.


----------



## littlemiss84

A little update. I have had a lot of bleeding the last few days, I was so sure I was miscarrying, but I had a scan this morning and everything looks great. Baby is measuring perfectly at 7+2. 
They think I have a fibroid near the cervix which is causing the bleeding but there was no consultant to confirm it so they are going to call me later.


----------



## Babylove100

Ah littlemiss, that's fantastic news that all is okay! Sorry you had to go through a stressful time tho. :hugs:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Little miss, so sorry you've been worried but what a lovely pic of your little one! Glad all is ok xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

how lovely little miss!!!!!

ok babylove here's today's tests :) 

btw for anyone charting, temp went down again today and still bfp. so temps don't necessarily mean anything. they were up and down post o constantly. chart on front page of my journal if interested.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=901815&amp;d=1444217535
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=901817&amp;d=1444217542


----------



## Hoping girl 2

What a lovely dark line!!!


----------



## Babylove100

Yay thank you!!! Beautiful line!! :happydance:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Glad everythings ok little miss! 
Lovely lines mommy xx


----------



## emma4g63

Awww little miss jus wow cute pic x glads all ok

And mommy super fab line hun xxxx

Whoop xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Relaxing now. Af finally officially late.


----------



## Babylove100

Yay for late AF!!

AFM - AF has left the building wohohoo!!! Feel so much more positive again now. Fingers tightly crossed for this cycle!! Just to be a normal cycle will be enough after the last 2 wacky ones :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

wooo hooo babylove! when is O due?


----------



## Babylove100

No idea as the last 2 cycles were so wacky so I'm gonna do opks this cycle, hoping to O between cd15-20!


----------



## SilasLove

Yay mommy of one!! Beautiful
Lines!!

I'm glad everything is okay little miss! 

Baby love fingers XED!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

first appt set for nov 9th :)


----------



## emma4g63

Great stuff mummy...

Silas gorgeous kiddies u have x


----------



## mommyxofxone

Morning ladies, tested again today at 16 dpo. line is definitely darker than it was with dd. unless it's just the brand.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=902221&amp;d=1444389866


----------



## Hoping girl 2

That looks like a lovely line mommy! Just remember that with the ics, the line shows really early and gets dark quick and then stalls for a loooooong time and it's hard to see a really evident progression. So the fact that it's this dark already is great!!


----------



## emma4g63

Wohoo mommy fab progression


----------



## SilasLove

Thank you Emma!

Mommy, that is a great line! About as dark as mine was when I stopped testing. xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

i have all these tests left over and they expire in march. so i'ts like... ok... i guess i'll just use them right???


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Haha I kept testing til I was about 8 weeks!!!! Wanted to see if I got a really good hook effect - not at all with ics, and a bit of hook effect with frers :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

whats the hook effect hun? never heard of it!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Lovely lines mommy!
Hook effect is when the hcg gets to high for the tests so sometimes the line goes faint so you dilute your pee with water and hello dark line again xx


----------



## emma4g63

I tested until 6 weeks but had the hook effect on a frer..i reslly panicked and was so worried ..i took anothet mixed with water and bamn super dark line again xx

Try not to test past 5 weeks as hcg is so high then mixed results are defiante and cause nothing but worry imo xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

I had the hook effect so bad It was like a whole cup of water to a couple drops of pee to get a dark line lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

Wow glad you told me lol!!! I took a test at 7 weeks with dd and no wonder it wasn't as dark as I expected lol!!!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I know, hook effect can be quite scary. Some women actually get pretty much negative tests st some point!!!! But I find it really interesting. Our bodies are amazing :)


----------



## Babylove100

Hey ladies, just checking on, nothing much to report as only cd9 but in feeling good about this cycle! Fx! :happydance:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Fingers crossed for you too baby!! Hopefully the break was just what your body needed xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

I'll be five weeks Wed and I'm just gonna keep using my tests until theyr re gone but I'm so glad you told me about hook effect! Planning on testing in the am again. Hoping for a nice dark line :)


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Can't wait to see it :)


----------



## Babylove100

So, tmi question. This morning I had a ton of ewcm, but we did bd last night so now I'm wondering if it's leftover you know what from dh? Thoughts anyone?


----------



## emma4g63

Good luck baby on this cycle and mommy on tht super dark linexc


Baby iv been in same situation b4 wete i wasnt sure...if u google it tells u how to spot the difference 
And ull b able to tell xxx

Ope it ewcm tho nice. And early


----------



## Hoping girl 2

It's something like throw a bit into water. If it turns into a ball it's one of them and if it stays stringy it's the other. Lol, sorry, super vague, useless explanation!


----------



## Babylove100

Haha, I googled and apparently it's ewcm if it stays on the tissue paper, if it soaks in then it's sperm. Also, sperm disintegrates in water and ewcm will sink to the bottom! Who knew!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Learn something new every day &#9786; xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

yup the ball up method helped me a lot!!!! i used it. just took some, and ew, put it in a thing of water, and it definitely helped!


ok ladies today is 19dpo. and here's today's test.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=902801&amp;d=1444650215


----------



## Babylove100

Wow check out those lines!!! Yay!! :happydance:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

What great lines!!!! :)


----------



## Babylove100

Okay so more "ewcm" tonight! Tried the toilet paper test and and it didn't soak in so it must be bona fida ewcm! Yay!! Perhaps I'll start the opks tomorrow (cd11) instead of cd12! :happydance:


----------



## wantingagirl

Eeeeek this cycle I shall not be opking or anything at all just temping to confirm ovulation after its happened back to monitor after but didn't buy any sticks on time so thought worth a shot. Hadn't used monitor in ages but these digital ovulation sticks are rubbish!! Wish me luck


----------



## mommyxofxone

Never hurts to start a day early!


----------



## emma4g63

Super dark line hun..wohoo


Baby wohoo on it bein ewcm ..cnt
Wait see these pos opks and tww...

Good luck wag xx


----------



## Babylove100

Defo more ewcm so it can't be left over sperm for sure!! Yay! Negative opk this morning but I'm hoping I may get a positive over the weekend. Fx!


----------



## emma4g63

Bring it on baby !!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Fab lines mommy!
Good luck baby and wag xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

last one i promise ladies :

21 dpo, 5 weeks pregnant.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=903307&amp;d=1444826259


----------



## Hoping girl 2

:) beautiful! And I'd say keep them coming, I love positive hpt pictures!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks hoping! i always worry i'll hurt someone's feelings. i know that feeling all too well!!! so i don't want to keep taking if people don't like it!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Lovely lovely lines so happy for you mommy xx


----------



## Babylove100

Yay great line mommy! I say test away!!! :happydance:


----------



## wantingagirl

Yep test away :thumbup:


----------



## emma4g63

Loving the tests mommy !!

Xxxx


----------



## Babylove100

Whoop got my pos opk today! I'll count Monday as 1dpo and will get in as much bd as we can today and tomorrow!! Exciting!!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## emma4g63

Lovin the pos opk cant wait see pod hpt now baby [email protected]


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Have a good weekend Babylove! ;-) xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Good luck! Go catch that egg baby :) have fun!


----------



## SilasLove

Good luck baby!!

We had our "big" scan on the 15th and we managed to stay team yellow. ;) 

Baby looked perfect and was super active. This is our last, and I loved it. But knowing I'll never be pregnant again is bitter sweet.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

:) so glad the scan went well silas! Xxxx


----------



## Babylove100

Yay glad the scan went well!! And congrats on team yellow!!!x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Glad the scan went well Silas, I'm hoping to stay team yellow when we fall pregnant xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

No team yellow for me, did the blood test last Friday &#55357;&#56838; can't wait


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I'm definitely a team yellow type of girl, but get so excited when others find out! When will you get the results, mommy?


----------



## mommyof2peas

1-2weeks


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Can't wait for the update!!!


----------



## Babylove100

Yay can't wait for the update mommy!! I'd never be able to be team yellow! Far to impatient! :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hurrah silas so glad it went well!!!!


----------



## emma4g63

Glad ur scan went well silas ...id never be able to be team yellow lol i have no willpower xx


M2ps ooooo eek cant wait hunny !! 
Ill be bookin a gender scan for 4 weeks time
.im certain its a girl tho x


----------



## Babylove100

Yay can't wait for all the gender scans!!

AFM - 1dpo today!! Exciting!!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Best of luck, baby!!!!!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Soon be testing time baby! Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

woo hooo baby! can't wait for your test!

and of course all the gender scans!!!

i have to wait til like jan to do that lol


----------



## SilasLove

I was super anxious the week leading up to the scan. Nearly changed my mind. But I held through and I'm excited to have a little surprise.


----------



## wantingagirl

Hey girls! 

I'm soooo jealous of all these tickers and scans! :cloud9:

Good luck everyone! 

So jealous of the blood test too - would never do that in UK xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Wag really? I thought the blood test started in UK first and we only just got it here!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

They can probably do it but you'd never get it through your gp, you'd have to pay privately for that and I can't imagine them being cheap! (and insurances here don't cover those things)


----------



## Babylove100

Yeah you can get it privately in uk but it's about £400 upwards!!


----------



## emma4g63

Baby cnt wait see hpts !! 

Wag hun hope ur ok !! 
Wat dpo r u xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hope everyones ok &#9786;


----------



## mommyof2peas

I'm ok, hanging in there. Neatly 13 weeks. The next few weeks will be scary since I lost Henry around 14 weeks. 20 weeks can't. Come fast enough.


----------



## emma4g63

Awwww m2ps i understand that timr u kno u lost baby is a very anxious time at 8 -11 weeks i was a mess until i heard babies hb xx

All will be ok hun xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

I've been using my Doppler alot


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm ok I've been trying to not obsess this month cos it's been a weird one. Plus Ive been so busy with work my dad was on holiday visiting and my hubby's off work for a fortnight. Kids are back at school today. 

Thank goodness got my peak - I usually ovulate cd14-15 and it's gonna be cd18 that's quite late and not normal for me? Hope this isn't a bad sign already
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wantingagirl

xxmyheartxx said:


> Hope everyones ok &#9786;

I know Hun hope everyone isn't just gonna go :(

Do you have a journal xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

I have a journal if anyone wants to keep updated


----------



## mommyxofxone

wag i've read later O days can be really great, because your follicle has a longer time to get nice and mature to drop the egg. I know that i O'd on cd 22 this time. and with dd, i O'd on cd 21. so for me, later is better.


----------



## mommyof2peas

This time I oed on time, but last time I oed on cd 22&#55357;&#56838; so it can for sure be a good thing


----------



## Babylove100

My last bfp I O'd on cd22 too so fx for you!

I'm 4dpo today, just patently wishing the days away!


----------



## c beary83

Hi ladies. I'm still here. I've not been posting as I've felt like I belonged somewhere else but I got my first af today so hopefully I'm back in the game :happydance:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm still reading everyday. I don't feel like I have much to offer sometimes to warrant posting though. 

I am silently cheering all you ladies on and hoping for some lovely BFPs for this thread again. Xx


----------



## emma4g63

Wohoo wag so happy iv got a pos...

I jus love it wen its testin time comin up xx

Wag later ov id say too as this one i was cd 37 lol before i ovulated i think lol !! 

Fx hun x

Nice to hear from both cbeary and teeny...

And post anythin on here ladies ..doesnt need be ttc related !! 

Xxxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Welcome back cbeary :hug:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good to see you back cbeary xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

How are you ladies all doing? 

Nice to see you back cbeary! X


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Happy 30 weeks hun!! Omg soon be single digit weeks!
I'm just waiting for af to show then back to ttc yay &#128512;


----------



## c beary83

Yay my heart! Looking forward to being cycle buddies again (hopefully not for long though)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I can't wait cbeary, I hope ur well hun xx


----------



## Babylove100

Whohoo Myheart! Exciting!!! :happydance:


----------



## Babylove100

Hey ladies, so I got my bfp today!! So excited but petrified as well!! However things feel a little different this time, I've had heartburn for the last few days (I never get it) my boobs feel more bruised than burning which they did the last few times, got quite strong cramps yesterday and and today and I feel really sick which never really happened before. Trying to stay positive but the cramps scare me a bit!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations again Babylove. Xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Yay!!! Congrats baby love!!! Happy and healthy 9 months. Soooo excited for you!!!


----------



## Babylove100

.


----------



## littlemiss84

Great news babylove, Congrats :happydance:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

So happy for hun huni :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats babylove!!!! :yipee: 

when is your due date hun?


----------



## Babylove100

Going by lmp it's 9th July 2016! My bday is 15th July. I got a kitten for my bday last year, so fx I get a baby for my bday next year!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Awww congrats Babylove! Hey we have the same bday! Cramps are normal. Try not to stress too much.


Afm: Team Pink!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

mommyof2peas said:


> Awww congrats Babylove! Hey we have the same bday! Cramps are normal. Try not to stress too much.
> 
> 
> Afm: Team Pink!

Huge congratulations for team pink huni!!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Babylove100 said:


> Going by lmp it's 9th July 2016! My bday is 15th July. I got a kitten for my bday last year, so fx I get a baby for my bday next year!!!! :winkwink:

I'm in love with your ticker &#128158;&#128158;&#128158;&#128158;


----------



## Babylove100

mommyof2peas said:


> Awww congrats Babylove! Hey we have the same bday! Cramps are normal. Try not to stress too much.
> 
> 
> Afm: Team Pink!

Thank you! I will try my hardest not to stress too much! I'm failing already :haha:

And congrats again on team pink!!


----------



## littlemiss84

Congrats on team pink!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Woo hoo mommy! A beautiful princess coming your way. 

What s great news day for the thread :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Mommy, congrats on team pink. I guess you had to be team pink to carry on the sequence of boy, girl etc! Fab news. Xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Yup, It would have been strange to have broken my pattern lol


----------



## emma4g63

Babylove iv already aaid huge congrats hun but i really am praying for u...this has to be ur rainbow !!! 

Love ur ticket too xxx

And m2ps aww huge congrats team pink !! I cant wait to find out xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Hi ladies. I guess it's out in the open now as I post on a few threads. I got my BFP a few weeks ago. I am so scared after my MMC I just kept it a secret. 
I might even make a ticker now. I hope this is my sticky rainbow. Xx


----------



## Babylove100

Teeny Weeny said:


> Hi ladies. I guess it's out in the open now as I post on a few threads. I got my BFP a few weeks ago. I am so scared after my MMC I just kept it a secret.
> I might even make a ticker now. I hope this is my sticky rainbow. Xx

Yay!!! This is fantastic news teeny!!! :happydance:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Thanks Babylove. I was so happy for you too. We've been around these boards for a while. It was about time we got a BFP. Xx


----------



## Babylove100

Too right!! Can't wait to see your ticker!!!!x


----------



## mommyof2peas

Oh how exciting! Congrats Teeny! I'm so happy to see such a positive thread today!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Yay! Congrats teeny bits been an excellent day for the thread!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I have a ticker!
Babygaga was playing up so I couldn't use them today. Or perhaps I was being an idiot!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Congrats teeney!!!!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations teeny &#9786;
Loving the thread 
Now please can I have some of everyones fertile fairy dust for when I start :haha:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

9 days Myheart. Not long at all. FX'd for a super speedy BFP. Xx


----------



## drjo718

Congrats baby and teeny! So glad to see bfps from you ladies!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Lovely ticker teeny! 

My heart, those 9 days are going to fly by!!!


----------



## emma4g63

Wohooo teeny !

See i knew this thread would see all us ladies through ....
Such fantastic news xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Congrats everyone :thumbup:

I'm sure It won't see me through anytime soon. I think I'm practically the only one left on ttc after a loss FB group lol xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

:( hugs wag, it's so horrible when you feel that way xxxx but I've got faith you'll get your bfp too, and in the meantime we're all here to cheer you on xxxxxxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Wag, it's so hard not to lose faith in all of this. We are here cheering you on. Thinking of you. Xx


----------



## Babylove100

Exactly what hoping and teeny said! We are all here rooting for you!! You will get your bfp!!!!xx


----------



## emma4g63

Wag it will see u through ..i av faith and i know ull get ur rainbow baby xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

We will get our bfps wag :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## c beary83

Congratulations teeny weeny and babylove! 

We'll all get our :bfp: together wag. 

I know exactly how you feel :hugs:


----------



## bluefish1980

Its so good to see you ladies getting your BFPs, but I'm feeling really sorry for myself.

This month marks 3 years of trying. I'm so desperate for my own rainbow, but it just feels like its never going to happen.

Sorry to bum you all out x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

bluefish1980 said:


> Its so good to see you ladies getting your BFPs, but I'm feeling really sorry for myself.
> 
> This month marks 3 years of trying. I'm so desperate for my own rainbow, but it just feels like its never going to happen.
> 
> Sorry to bum you all out x

This is so sad honey. Have you had fertility testing done? Are you getting any help TTC at all? :hugs: xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

That must be so hard, bluefish, my heart goes out to you. I'm hoping a sticky bean will surprise you soon :) xxx


----------



## c beary83

So sorry blue fish :hugs:


----------



## Babylove100

So sorry your feeling sad bluefish. :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks. I just don't know as it didn't take long last time and no time with Erin. I really truly think something is wrong since d&c. Even my old boss is due next week and I was pregnant before her this year has sucked. 

Blue fish I'm so sorry I completely understand I've been 18 months so far I'm here if you need to talk 

Cbeary thank you that means a lot & you too my heart. 

I know your all trying to make me feel better but I just have this feeling at the pit of my stomach that something isn't right and if it isn't fixable I doubt we will do Ivf etc with having 4 kids already

Xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Blue fish im so sorry hunny....have u seen docs?.etc ??? 

Wag b4 my bfp i had that same feelin d and c ad done damage...i sat thrre and googled ivf and after i found out its not free for 2nd child i cried..i googled selling my eggs for free ivf i was certain id need to go down that route...
It took me 10 months from d n c ...i know doesny sound long but every montn as u ladied kno feels like a lifetime :(

I know its hard...i do but push to get answers from docs...


----------



## wantingagirl

emma4g63 said:


> Blue fish im so sorry hunny....have u seen docs?.etc ???
> 
> Wag b4 my bfp i had that same feelin d and c ad done damage...i sat thrre and googled ivf and after i found out its not free for 2nd child i cried..i googled selling my eggs for free ivf i was certain id need to go down that route...
> It took me 10 months from d n c ...i know doesny sound long but every montn as u ladied kno feels like a lifetime :(
> 
> I know its hard...i do but push to get answers from docs...

Thanks Hun - but just remember although I know it's not good but you still had bfp since then I've had nothing. 

Doc won't refer me til January. Trust me Hun 10 months is defo a long time 10th cycle since loss but 18 altogether xx


----------



## emma4g63

January isnt far at all hun...and im praying that u get a bfp before but if not it will follow....xxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

emma4g63 said:


> January isnt far at all hun...and im praying that u get a bfp before but if not it will follow....xxxx

Yeah I know but the problem is Hun it's a large waiting list and a small island so your talking an extra 3-6 months after January before somebody even sits me down just to even talk to me then they refer me to a scan the op with the camera so that would be another month so your talking best part of May at the earliest all the way to August possibly 

Then if there is damage is it even fixable as you know my periods haven't been right since the d&c xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Have you tried fertility reflexology wag? My periods were all over the place and pretty much non existent after my d&c and I was convinced there was something wrong. Turns out it was hormonal rather than anything else, and to put your mind at rest, my gynaecologist back at home (who I could not see in person because I live in a different continent now but who is kind enough to answer my email queries) said that getting asherman's syndrome after a d&c (main concern) is quite rare. Obviously we hear more about people having problems after d&c here because it's usually people who don't fall pregnant quickly who tend to join these forums, but it's not representative of the 'real population' if that makes sense?

Anyway, after just one cycle of fertility reflexology my periods improved and after the second I got my bfp. They helped me deal with anxiety and grieving over my losses too. I thoroughly recommend it and it's something you can 'do' while you wait for other appts to fall into place. It made me feel like I was doing something to take control over things rather than playing at the waiting game. 

Make sure it's s properly fertility reflexologist though, trained for that :)


----------



## Babylove100

I'm so sorry your feeling down wag, wish there was something I could do for you!! You will get your bfp, I 100% believe!xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm sending you lots of hugs wag, ttc is so bloody shit xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Baby love thank you Hun! Don't get me wrong I'm so so chuffed for you and everyone else but I wanna be there with you :brat: :haha:

My heart totally shit isn't it! At least we can do this together now your on your ttc cycle :wohoo:


----------



## wantingagirl

xxmyheartxx said:


> I'm sending you lots of hugs wag, ttc is so bloody shit xxx

You gonna tell me where your journal is? As I can't find it? Xx

And you Emma xx


----------



## emma4g63

Not sure y tht link doesnt work
Im not technical

Both mine and myhearts is in ttc journals xxxxx

Ope ur ok wag xx feel like havnt spoke to u in ages xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

wantingagirl said:


> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> I'm sending you lots of hugs wag, ttc is so bloody shit xxx
> 
> You gonna tell me where your journal is? As I can't find it? Xx
> 
> And you Emma xxClick to expand...

It was working now it's not ha, will sort it once kids on bed later and get on my laptop. 
Im raring this cycle but I can imagine it will soon wear off again xx


----------



## c beary83

I've got ewcm!!!

:happydance:

I know you wouldn't really be excited about that but I am :winkwink:


----------



## Babylove100

Ooooh yeah cbeary!!! Come on the ewcm!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

c beary83 said:


> I've got ewcm!!!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> I know you wouldn't really be excited about that but I am :winkwink:

Woohooooooo :happydance: :happydance:
:sex: :sex: :sex:


----------



## emma4g63

Wohoo cbeary !!!! 

Xxxxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

wooo hoooo cbeary get to dtd!!!!! 


and wag i'm so sorry. ttc SUCKS. it's awful. we tried for #2 a few years in a row honestly. but after a certain point i gave up. i just didn't have the heart for it. it's definitely a hard road :(


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Yay cbeary! Good luce xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Luck even!!! X


----------



## bluefish1980

We went through all the testing and had a date with a fertility specialist almost a year ago. However, 10 days before our appointment, we got a letter saying our appointment had been cancelled as my BMI was too high. It needs to be 25 or below.

Ive lost weight, but still not below 25!

We got pregnant a month after the appointment was cancelled, so wasn't too worried, but I had a miscarriage at 6 weeks. Nothing since.....


----------



## bluefish1980

Also, not sure what is going on with my temps this month. My temp hasn't gone below last cycles baseline once and no temp rise despite being CD25,

Normally, my temps go down to 36.4 ish and then rise to 36.7 after ovulation. However, this cycle, my temps have stayed around 36.6 Today was 36.72, which would be post ovulation temp any other cycle, but because my temps never went down, it doesnt show ovulation.

Really hoping this isnt an anovulation cycle!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Ugh bluefish, cycles like this one, where you've got more questions than answers suck!!! I hope your body does something soon to let you know what's going on...


----------



## mommyxofxone

ugh bluefish that's ridiculous they wouldn't see you due to bmi?! what a joke!!!! i hate that!!!!


----------



## c beary83

I agree - that's really cruel


----------



## xxmyheartxx

That's awful bluefish xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Cd1


----------



## emma4g63

Cmom wag i need this bfp for ur as much as u need it xx

Praying it wi happen xmas 
:)

Best pressie ever


----------



## Babylove100

wantingagirl said:


> Cd1

Ah so sorry Hun :hugs: make sure you treat yourself good over the next couple of days.xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm sorry wag :hugs: 
You will get your bfp huni I just know it xxx


----------



## c beary83

wantingagirl said:


> Cd1

Sorry to hear that wag :hugs:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Hugs wag xxxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Sorry to see the witch got you. We are all here with everything crossed that this is the month for you. Xxxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

How's everyone? Xx


----------



## Babylove100

Hey, I'm doing okay! Just plodding along!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I love your tickers baby :) twelve days is nothing! Can't wait to see pics xxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm here, counting down the milestones week by week. I have a scan on Thursday which is making me super nervous. Xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Teeny I'm sure everything will be perfect :) it's so tough after a loss isn't it? All the things that usually make you super excited like scans tend to just make you nervous. Can't wait to see the healthy bean baby pics :)


----------



## Babylove100

Teeny I am sure all is going to be fine as well! Can't wait for your update on Thursday!!x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Thanks ladies. The closer it gets the worse I feel about it! 
I was doing really well with being positive and as the day comes nearer I find doubt creeping in. Can't it be Thursday already?! Xx


----------



## Babylove100

I know exactly what you mean. :hugs: if only we could all time travel and see into the future hey!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

I have my scan today <3


----------



## Babylove100

Yay good luck monmyxofxone! Looking forward to your update!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Good luck mommy!!! Can't wait to hear how it goes and see your beautiful pics. Xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck mommy &#9786; Looking forward to your update.
Teeny, I'm sure everything will be fine, 3 more sleeps. Can't wait to see pics.
Happy 32 weeks hoping, it seems to be zooming along now. How are you feeling?
I'm just waiting to ov boring xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

xxmyheartxx said:


> Good luck mommy &#9786; Looking forward to your update.
> Teeny, I'm sure everything will be fine, 3 more sleeps. Can't wait to see pics.
> Happy 32 weeks hoping, it seems to be zooming along now. How are you feeling?
> I'm just waiting to ov boring xxx

I'm ok thanks. Had a horrible scare on Friday, couldn't breathe properly and my heart kept racing and I felt very weak. Then baby wouldn't move that evening so ended up I hospital to get checked out. Thankfully all was ok, baby seemed strong and healthy, and they did an ecg to make sure heart was normal and that all came out ok. Doctor checked me over and basically told me I'm doing too much and he put me on semi bed rest all weekend and light duties for rest of pregnancy... His advice? Plenty of rest, put your feet up and take naps. Lovely right? except I have a very boisterous two year old who just will not cope with staying at home and has dropped his naps, who has decided it's the right time to potty train and who is also ill so having rubbish nights! Talk about Sod's law lol. Never mind, we'll get through this too. Just glad baby seemed OK... 

Are you trying anything new this cycle?


----------



## mommyof2peas

Here. Also counting down .


----------



## littlemiss84

:hi: Loads of scans this week! I have my 12 week scan on Wednesday. Good luck everyone


----------



## Teeny Weeny

How exciting lilmiss. Please post a pic on Wednesday. Xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hoping girl 2 said:


> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> Good luck mommy &#9786; Looking forward to your update.
> Teeny, I'm sure everything will be fine, 3 more sleeps. Can't wait to see pics.
> Happy 32 weeks hoping, it seems to be zooming along now. How are you feeling?
> I'm just waiting to ov boring xxx
> 
> I'm ok thanks. Had a horrible scare on Friday, couldn't breathe properly and my heart kept racing and I felt very weak. Then baby wouldn't move that evening so ended up I hospital to get checked out. Thankfully all was ok, baby seemed strong and healthy, and they did an ecg to make sure heart was normal and that all came out ok. Doctor checked me over and basically told me I'm doing too much and he put me on semi bed rest all weekend and light duties for rest of pregnancy... His advice? Plenty of rest, put your feet up and take naps. Lovely right? except I have a very boisterous two year old who just will not cope with staying at home and has dropped his naps, who has decided it's the right time to potty train and who is also ill so having rubbish nights! Talk about Sod's law lol. Never mind, we'll get through this too. Just glad baby seemed OK...
> 
> Are you trying anything new this cycle?Click to expand...

Oh gosh hun, I'm glad alls ok thou. Good luck with semi bed rest! I was suppose to be on that while pregnant with dd2, really struggled as dd1 was just 2, just take it steady.
Following smep this cycle so keeping everything crossed ha, not telling hubby we are though :haha: xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck lilmiss!
Looking forward to seeing all the scan pics &#9786; it's lovely that we are still all in touch xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Haha sneaky my heart! Smep is the best, good luck with it!

Lilmiss - how exciting! Wow, this thread is going to be amazing this week with all these beautiful pics coming up. 

We've got an extra scan too, on Thursday :) Signed up to be a volunteer for an ultrasound technician course at my hospital so get a free one hour scan with two students and their supervisor. Can't wait! :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

So I'm back! The nurse was ignoring me so had af date at 9+5 which I'm so not and Dr switched after scan to 8+2 and new date is June 18th. Have some tickers to fix! 175 bpm! 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=910143&d=1447107029


----------



## Hoping girl 2

What s beautiful little jelly bean!!!


----------



## Babylove100

Ah congrats mommy! Beautiful scan pic!! :happydance:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Aww hi baby :hi:


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks ladies! 

it was so nice to see baby move, it wiggled it's little baby arms. so relieved everything is ok!


----------



## littlemiss84

Lovely pic mommy!


----------



## emma4g63

Mommy gorg piccie lil baby xxx


Littlemiss cnt wait see ur piccie xx

Hopin glad ur ok hun xx

Dont think i posted my scan last week ...here is baby..

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-11/20151104_143955_zpstsgactf5.jpg


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Beautiful Emma! :) :) :) all these gorgeous squishy babies!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Beautiful ladies x


----------



## mommyxofxone

Emma do you know when you get to find out what you're having? i was looking for a nub to guess but didn't see it! lol

today by ff dates i should be 9 weeks but with the new due date i'm 8+4 and it's like heeeey wait a minute i've been here before....


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Emma, lovely scan photos. Xx

Mommy, it's disappointing when they put you back. My scan is tomorrow and most importantly I want baby to be okay, but I'll be disappointed if they move me back too. 
Xx


----------



## Babylove100

mommyxofxone said:


> Emma do you know when you get to find out what you're having? i was looking for a nub to guess but didn't see it! lol
> 
> today by ff dates i should be 9 weeks but with the new due date i'm 8+4 and it's like heeeey wait a minute i've been here before....

Hehe, That really made me chuckle :haha: dejavu right!!

Iooh exciting teeny! I bet you can't wait.

I'm having a down day today. No real sickness and I think I'd just feel happier if I was really ill :cry: all other symptoms are there but why can't I have sickness too!! I'm so nervous about everything and just feeling a little down today.x


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Oh baby, it's so hard :( I hope this helps a bit but when I was freaking out about not feeling sick I read that it's really common for ms not to really hit til you're past 6 weeks. It certainly was true with all my pregnancies! I know how reassuring it is to feel that sickness, it's like the only proper evidence you have that actually things are happening, but I'm sure it'll hit soon :) (haha feels weird wishing someone will feel sick!!!) 

Hugs to you, and think about it this way... Your sadness today is probably your little bubba sending you lots of hormones! ;) xxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

It is scary Hun but I agree sickness usually doesn't approach Til 6 weeks or longer. Saying that Hun Cody I had one wave of sickness at 14dpo then nothing all the way through xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Thanks ladies, that does make me feel better. I know I should be careful what I wish for too! I could regret it! Fx my little bean is holding on tightly. I was just saying in my journal, this is the only time I have actually felt pregnant and can see a happy ending, all the others I just never really felt pregnant so I hope that's a good sign. I do believe in instinct!x


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks ladies ...

Mommy gotta wait until 20 weeks oh wont book me a gender scan :(

At work feel ill jus thrown up :(
Tired ..........and on a 12 hr shift today..

Feelin sorry for myself..........

Baby hun dont worry still havin good and bad days me


----------



## mommyxofxone

Teeny good luck tomorrow!!!

Baby don't wish for sickness uggggggh! Nothing wrong if you don't have ms. I only had it mildly. This time it's already done. Still not loving food like I did before but definitely not missing the sickness!!!! 

Emma I won't get another til 18-20 weeks either totally normal was just wondering if you had a date for it yet that's all :)

I can't wait! Won't be til Jan for me lol


----------



## emma4g63

Awww mommy yea mines 14th january !

Suppose not ages.....


Mmmmmm lol


----------



## littlemiss84

Scan went really well today and they think the bleed that I had a 7 weeks is gone. I hope so, cause today is the first day in 5 weeks that I haven't had any blood :happydance:
20 week scan booked for 6th Jan but we are staying team yellow!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Yay little miss!!! Excellent news :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Little miss how do you do it?! How do you stay team yellow? I have to know lol! I've thought about not finding out but I dont think I could do it!

The soonest I'll be able to book is 17th of Jan at 18 weeks for my scan but I don't get to even discuss that til next appt at 13 weeks in December :) just taking it step at a time! 

I'm still in that weird food stage. Like not sick but not always hungry and don't always want everything. Very weird. And I have to have some kind of dairy at night or my stomach feels weird before bed. Milk tastes good again. With dd I used to wake up 2 am dying of thirst for milk lol I was a milk zombie


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Haha mommy, I love being team yellow!!!! It was so much fun with Joshua not knowing what was coming, and I thought I'd be desperate to see once baby was here. But when they put him in my arms I was enjoying cuddling him and after a few minutes I could see my husband making funny eyes at me. Finally I said 'what?' And he said 'you do know what we've had right?' (He'd seen as joshua came out) And I remember looking at him really confused thinking 'what do you mean? We've had a baby!' Until I realised he meant the sex and only ten did I check. It was so funny! With Josh I was always convinced it was a boy, with this one I'm convinced it is a girl... We'll see! Challenge will be to not accidentally see at today's scan and at my 34 week growth scan :) 

On another positive note.... I've saved myself a fortune on newborn clothes, they're all gender neutral :)


----------



## littlemiss84

I love being team yellow too, I like looking at all the scan pictures and guessing. I had loads of scans with DD so had loads of chances. It is so hard saying no when they ask if you want to know at the scan lol. I thought I was having a boy with DD and I think I'm having a boy this time, so Im probably wrong again!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i never know either little miss. i was convinced dd was a boy so i just like going back and forth with guesses :haha: dh won't guess. he said 'if you do you start thinking of it that way' i was like uh no crazy you don't. so he won't even play. Mom says boy, waiting for my psychic friend to weigh in her vote (she called the pregnant month too, this time and last time, and gender last time.) and i personally have no idea. some of the signs, like bpm and baking soda say girl. and the pregnancy so far is almost identical to first time.

Except i'm not anemic this time.


I asked dh about not finding out gender if he could do it, and he said no way, and people who do are crazy. HA! See, if he said he didn't want to know, i think i could do it and stay team yellow. kind of exciting to find out after! 

and over here our gender neutral clothes all suck!


----------



## mommyxofxone

littlemiss good luck on your scan today!!! photos!


----------



## emma4g63

Loving the pic little miss

So glad all is good xxx

Ladies i av no idea ow u cn be team yellow [email protected]

Id be at the scan place right now lol if oh wud let me


----------



## wantingagirl

Mummyofone - so your psychic friend is good then I would so love a reading. I don't actually care when I get pregnant as long as it happens. 

Emma I had a private gender scan at 16 weeks no way I was waiting! 

Xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

yeah she's pretty good. told me she knew the month was october but didn't know if that was the conception month or birth but had more feelings towards conception- or rather when i'd get my bfp. this time around.

she has weird dreams and they just tell her.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

This is an update from my scan yesterday. Bubs was measuring 8+5 with a due date of 18th June. She said the heartbeat was fine, although didn't tell me what it was. 

My next scan is 17th December when I'll be 13+5. Xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Lovely photo teeny! :)


----------



## Babylove100

Great photo teeny!!! :happydance:


----------



## mommyof2peas

16 weeks today


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Yay mommy!! Happy 16 weeks :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Happy 16 weeks Mommy. Xx


----------



## littlemiss84

Lovely photo Teeny!

Happy 16 weeks mommy!


----------



## emma4g63

Wow teeny lovely piccie xxxx

And happy 16 weeks mommy2 ill b there tommorow :)

I think its goin crazy fast


----------



## mommyxofxone

Teeny- we are due date buddies :) same date! Lovely scan!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Yay for 9 weeks for both of us Mommy. Xx
My 12 week scan isn't until 13+5 which seems like forever away. Are you having the NT scan too? Xx


----------



## Babylove100

Happy 9 weeks both! :happydance:


----------



## emma4g63

Happy 9 weeks both and happy 6 weeks baby xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Oh and happy 16weeks Emma! Wow, we all seem to be changing weeks on the same day! Ha!x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

It means when next year comes we will have a steady stream of newborn pictures to coo over! 
My pregnancy feels like it's going so slowly. I really don't want to take it for granted as it is the last time I'll be pregnant (hopefully, if everything goes well) but I feel a rush to get out of first tri.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Happy 6 weeks baby
Happy 9 weeks mommy and teeny
Happy 16 weeks mommy2 and Emma

Very excited for you all xxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I see you are 1dpo Myheart. Do you think you timed it well this cycle? FX'd for an upcoming BFP for you really soon. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Teeny Weeny said:


> Yay for 9 weeks for both of us Mommy. Xx
> My 12 week scan isn't until 13+5 which seems like forever away. Are you having the NT scan too? Xx

thanks hun you too :haha: and no we passed on the NT this time, becasue last time dd was too big at scan day, and figured didn't have it done with her, won't do it with this one. they said i was low risk for anything anyway so wasn't a big deal (plus i'd have to pay a lot extra as i'm only included two scans so i am saving it for the anatomy scan) 

so i have to wait til jan to see gummy again poooooo but that's alright. i'll be so busy in december with christmas stuff i think it'll be alright!




happy week change for everyone! 

xxmyheartxx i know you're joining us soon!!!! everything is crossed for you hun do you know when you test?


----------



## emma4g63

Ye myheart hun ull be witj us soon xx cmom eggy fertlise !!


----------



## wantingagirl

Good Luck MyHeart xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thank you ladies &#128512;
Will probably start testing sat, I've got no hpt in the house and I don't want to get disheartened seeing bfns again xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

xxmyheartxx said:


> Thank you ladies &#128512;
> Will probably start testing sat, I've got no hpt in the house and I don't want to get disheartened seeing bfns again xxx

It's an awful feeling seeing them, I haven't tested early in a while xx


----------



## emma4g63

It is a awful feeling hun xxxx 
Myheart im praying for u xxx


Wag u too hun x


----------



## wantingagirl

emma4g63 said:


> It is a awful feeling hun xxxx
> Myheart im praying for u xxx
> 
> 
> Wag u too hun x

thanks lovely - Im excited for wednesday for you! xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Rooting for you, my heart!


----------



## Babylove100

Yep defo rooting for you ladies!!! :thumbup:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I think I might wait until Friday to order them, so they won't get here until Monday which I will be 10dpo argh I don't know xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

xxmyheartxx said:


> I think I might wait until Friday to order them, so they won't get here until Monday which I will be 10dpo argh I don't know xxx

haha I'm always in that predicament as I've mostly had a clear bfp at 10dpo but the shop is so easily accessible :haha: I'm alright till I hit 7dpo!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i got a negative at 10dpo with my first. didn't get a positive til 12. this time i didn't test til 12 and got my bfp then. 10dpo is still early. (i have a 13 day lp)


----------



## wantingagirl

Cody - didn't test early digi at 14dpo

Loss before Olivia - 11dpo super drug test

Olivia - 10dpo digi 

Erin - 1 week late lol ntnp

Last loss in january - squinter well after the time limit like 4-5 hours later FRER but came up straight away following day


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Ive always started at 7dpo fully expecting a bfn - just couldn't help myself! With my four pregnancies I got a squinter at 8dpo and a definite (but faint) line by that evening... I'm lucky because I wouldn't have been able to wait any longer lol


----------



## wantingagirl

thats super early! I just cant test early anymore its just been far too long now and seeing it say nope constantly is far too gutting xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

That's my thinking wag, I think if I can get to Friday without ordering any ic I will be ok lol, I'm far to tight to go to the shop haha, I don't feel very positive about this cycle as we bd night before positive opk then dd2 with I'll then I was away for the weekend xx


----------



## wantingagirl

xxmyheartxx said:


> That's my thinking wag, I think if I can get to Friday without ordering any ic I will be ok lol, I'm far to tight to go to the shop haha, I don't feel very positive about this cycle as we bd night before positive opk then dd2 with I'll then I was away for the weekend xx

haha..... i dont like ic's only ever buy frers but then if its later they would prob be better :haha: sorry hun whats dd2? do you usually ovulate first peak or second? Im doing the smep this month 

xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ha silly phone mentioned to dtd!!! Normally first I think but I don't temp. I might just get some sd when I'm in town on Wed xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

so dtd night before positive opk when after did you catch?

SD are good and cheap! xx


----------



## wantingagirl

xxmyheartxx said:


> Ha silly phone mentioned to dtd!!! Normally first I think but I don't temp. I might just get some sd when I'm in town on Wed xxx

you should temp usually second for me! so I dont see why you wouldnt have caught it xx


----------



## emma4g63

Ope all u ladies are ok xx

Gof my gender scan tonight at 6.30pm xxx
Eek excited


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Woo!!! Can't wait to hear which team you're on Emma!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Can't wait to hear pink or blue Emma. Do you have a feeling of gender at all? Xx


----------



## Babylove100

Yay Emma so excited!!! Can't wait to find out! I'm guessing girl!! :happydance: xx


----------



## emma4g63

Im 95% sure its a girl id b truly shocked if saif boy lol xx


----------



## littlemiss84

Very exciting emma. Im guessing girl!!


----------



## wantingagirl

I think its a girl hun I will be at work but will be doing a loo trip about 7pm to check up! Whats app me please! xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

emma4g63 said:


> Ope all u ladies are ok xx
> 
> Gof my gender scan tonight at 6.30pm xxx
> Eek excited

Yeah Im ok - still waiting to ovulate!


----------



## mommyxofxone

emma i thought you had to wait til jan? maybe that was someone else lol. good luck i can't wait to hear!!!!!!! ahhh! exciting!


----------



## emma4g63

Well ladies its a lil baby girl...

Was amazin to see her xx

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-11/20151118_191924_zpshdzvlkof.jpg


----------



## emma4g63

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-11/20151118_193647_zpsuvvqoyda.jpg


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Awww congratulations!!!!!! Have you chosen any names yet or are you keeping them secret??


----------



## emma4g63

Haha def not secret was like a huge family dicusision via watapp last night 
Ohs mum was sendin her suggestions lol
My 2 sisters

We both think skylar mae


----------



## Hoping girl 2

That's so lovely!!!! :)


----------



## Babylove100

Ah such a pretty name!x


----------



## littlemiss84

Congrats on team pink, amazing pic and lovely name!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations on team pink Emma. Xx


----------



## wantingagirl

defo Skylar then? Its lovely Scarlett goes nice too :haha:

Awh mae is erins middle name and same spelling :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

stupid pregnancy dreams :growlmad:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Congrats Emma!!! so happy for you and your baby girl!!!!!! <3 And a lovely name!!!!! 

Sorry wag i had a bad dream the other night too. Had a dream i had a baby boy and he wouldn't eat right, and they told me there was something very wrong with him. :( 



On another note here is my 9+4 photo from yesterday. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=912527&amp;d=1447941022


----------



## wantingagirl

mommyxofxone said:


> Congrats Emma!!! so happy for you and your baby girl!!!!!! <3 And a lovely name!!!!!
> 
> Sorry wag i had a bad dream the other night too. Had a dream i had a baby boy and he wouldn't eat right, and they told me there was something very wrong with him. :(
> 
> 
> 
> On another note here is my 9+4 photo from yesterday.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=912527&amp;d=1447941022

Thanks hun - it totally sucks when I woke up and realised it wasn't real. Im dreading xmas and new year ill put on my face for the kids but i started bleeding 27th december and baby passed on 6th jan and then didn't have the d&c till like 10 days after so it was a long process and if Im not pregnant will be an awful end to a very shitty year. Sorry its a bit of a pity party. 

You have such a fab figure and such a cute little bump already xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Oh wag that must be so hard :( I'll be thinking of you and sending you extra positive vibes this cycle xxxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh hun i'm so sorry :( and no no pity party. this forum is about being able to vent and reach out so definitely do it if you need to!!!! whatever makes you feel better :) lots of hugs your way :hug:


----------



## emma4g63

Awww wag hun u never said :( here if u need to talk u kno xx

We def av similar taste :)

And mommy bless u too...ur dreams go so weird in pregnancy 

And lovely bumpie xxxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

xxmyheartxx said:


> That's my thinking wag, I think if I can get to Friday without ordering any ic I will be ok lol, I'm far to tight to go to the shop haha, I don't feel very positive about this cycle as we bd night before positive opk then dd2 with I'll then I was away for the weekend xx

hey 2ww bud :hi:


----------



## wantingagirl

thanks everyone :kiss:

Emma Thats ok hun I wasn't really down like all day I just guess its getting tougher the closer it gets to xmas and its a reminder. I need this year to be so over. So it just catches me off guard every now and again and I didnt want to take the hype of your girl excitement :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

wantingagirl said:


> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> That's my thinking wag, I think if I can get to Friday without ordering any ic I will be ok lol, I'm far to tight to go to the shop haha, I don't feel very positive about this cycle as we bd night before positive opk then dd2 with I'll then I was away for the weekend xx
> 
> hey 2ww bud :hi:Click to expand...

Woohooooooo so excited for us both this cycle!!!!!


----------



## emma4g63

Im really excited ur both testin buds xxxxx.

Wud b amazing if u wud both get ur bfps this cycle xxxc


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks Emma hun!

Cmon Myheart we must do this together! :hugs: xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Any testing this am


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Yep bfn xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

xxmyheartxx said:


> Yep bfn xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## mommyxofxone

hugs hun. when is af due?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

xxmyheartxx said:


> Yep bfn xxx

:hugs: Sorry to read this. :hugs: xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Sorry myheart :(


----------



## wantingagirl

I hope cbeary is ok xx


----------



## Babylove100

wantingagirl said:


> I hope cbeary is ok xx

Me too, haven't heard from her in a while now.x


----------



## wantingagirl

Babylove100 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> I hope cbeary is ok xx
> 
> Me too, haven't heard from her in a while now.xClick to expand...

Yeah I was thinking I hadn't heard from her in a while this morning. Ive text her xx


----------



## Babylove100

Hoping shes okay and just taking some time out.x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I hope she's ok? Have you heard back off her hun?
AF is due Friday I think. Not tested today xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

stop testing early myheart! lol. you can get a bfp and still have loads of bfn before it! all it does is bring you down. hang in there!


----------



## wantingagirl

Yep she's ok :thumbup: she replied saying she will stop by soon. I think its just difficult to find things to talk about when we are still stuck ttc lol xxx


----------



## c beary83

Hi everyone :hi:

Sorry to cause alarm :dohh:

I have been reading the posts but not really saying much... 

It's great to hear all the positive news. 

I've just been feeling a bit down with it all and feeling like it will never happen to me, which I'm sure you can all relate to :hugs:

Anyway I'll kick myself out of it.

I'm on cd7 so will probably ovulate next week. I'm not really gonna put too much pressure on myself with testing so will just :sex: every other day of my fertile window and see what happens.


----------



## wantingagirl

:kiss: lovely lady 

I'm at work I'll text you in the morning xx


----------



## Babylove100

Hey cbeary! Lovely to see you :flower:

Oh I definitely know that feeling of why me and will it ever actually happen. I know it's tough but hang in there, it will be you and it will happen :hugs: 

I'll be sending positive baby dust vibes your way :dust:

x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hi cbeary :hi: it's good to see you huni :hugs: xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

My heart when is period due any sign? xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

It's due tomorrow hun, very crampy now which means she should be here bang on time!!! The horrid witch &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## wantingagirl

xxmyheartxx said:


> It's due tomorrow hun, very crampy now which means she should be here bang on time!!! The horrid witch &#128514;&#128514;

ah man - only good thing its not keeping you hanging on and can crack on with your new cycle xx


----------



## emma4g63

Hey cbeary lovely to hear from u ....
Torally kno ow u feel as do most of us on here...
But it will happen dont u worry

Sendin u loads of baby dust x
U too myheart and wag xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

myheart cramps dont' mean anything :) 

i had bad crampnig for the first like 2 weeks after missing my period and getting my bfp this time :flower:


----------



## wantingagirl

mommyxofxone said:


> myheart cramps dont' mean anything :)
> 
> i had bad crampnig for the first like 2 weeks after missing my period and getting my bfp this time :flower:

did you not cramp hun before your period was due? I guess it can go either way. Last month I cramped every day after ovulation this time not that much at all. I was reading your journal did you do anything at all then other than your ferning kit?

xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Wag I did have cramping when af was due. In fact I had all my normal af signs except instead of three days of spotting prior to I only had one day of it. And very light at that.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Whoops forgot your question- yes I did opks and we used softcups. With dd it was my second cycle with them and then with this one first cycle with them. I really believe in the suckers. Oh and charting too :)


----------



## wantingagirl

mommyxofxone said:


> Whoops forgot your question- yes I did opks and we used softcups. With dd it was my second cycle with them and then with this one first cycle with them. I really believe in the suckers. Oh and charting too :)

Thanks hun - So no pressed etc? I used to use soft cups Ill have to start again. With cramps I meant did you have them way before your period or just a little before. Im trying to figure out if its a bad sign not to really get much in 2ww like quite a bit before period I really do hate the 2ww :haha:

This part I get so desperate to test and I have loads of ics from ages ago but I hate them xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Honestly I don't remember. Both times I got my bfps I was convinced I wasn't. Injust had regular period signs. Except less acne. Oh and my hip hurt really bad the day before just randomly. My knees hurt a week before with dd. It's hard because after dd I had every symptom i could in the tww so I tried to just not think about it anymore because af signs can be pregnancy signs and the other way around too. I know its not easy but try not to think about it too much. It'll just make you go mad!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh and no. I used preseed for dd but didn't conceive her with it. I read somewhere that it actually doesn't do a darn thing its just a scam so I ran out and dumped it. Conceived her without it. Didn't use it this time either.


----------



## c beary83

Let the :sex: commence!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20151129_191033.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Babylove100

c beary83 said:


> Let the :sex: commence!

Yay!!! Go get em!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Have fun cbeary. That is one fab positive. Xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Yay Hun! Busy busy! Hope it's your month!!! Xxxxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Woo hoo cbeary!!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Good luck cbeary!!! Rooting for you :) xxx


----------



## c beary83

Thanks everyone. I've just realised, this is my last chance for a 2015 :bfp:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

c beary83 said:


> Thanks everyone. I've just realised, this is my last chance for a 2015 :bfp:

Keeping my fingers tightly crossed that this is the month for you. :flower: xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Have fun cbeary!!!! Keeping every crossed for you!!!
We will get our bfp!!!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Good luck cbeary!!! Rooting for you :) xxx


Happy 35 weeks huni &#9786;


----------



## Babylove100

Happy 35weeks hoping!!x


----------



## mommyxofxone

wow hoping you're getting so close to the end! home stretch!!!! awesome ! how are you feeling?

anyone test this am?


----------



## wantingagirl

4th month in a row of early spotting again more info is in my journal :dohh: its wiping out all of my chance i think. 

Happy 35 weeks hoping.

I have one last shot at 2015 my AF if goes as per FF and ovulate on cd15 I will be due AF new years eve great lol :wacko:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm due to ov 15/16 Dec hopefully as long as my body behaves!!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

xxmyheartxx said:


> I'm due to ov 15/16 Dec hopefully as long as my body behaves!!!!

oooooooooh I should ovulate dec 18th and 19th if mine plays ball!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hope everyones ok? Xxx


----------



## c beary83

I'm having PMS style cramps at 6dpo- could be a sign?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

c beary83 said:


> I'm having PMS style cramps at 6dpo- could be a sign?

FX'd it's the little bean getting all snuggly. Xx


----------



## Babylove100

c beary83 said:


> I'm having PMS style cramps at 6dpo- could be a sign?

Fx it's a sign!! I cramped early on with this bfp!xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Definitely could be a sign!! Good luck huni xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Ooh cbeary so exciting!!!! Fingers crossed for that bfp :) xxx

Thanks to everyone who said flappy 35 weeks... A bit late but once again I'm not getting any email notifications :( 

I'm doing well, thanks. Just sore and tired and torn between wanting baby out and wanting to keep baby in for longer and longer lol. Just want baby to arrive safely but if I could have my way too, it'll come early January to 'clear' all the holidays and my sons birthday. But at the rate things are going it'll be here any time now... Hosting joshua's birthday party at home this Saturday and I'm currently just praying I'll be there for it lol. Also feeling slightly crazy because party ende duo being way bigger than I planned... Not the best when you are waddling around everywhere and have trouble getting off the sofa without help lol. 

How's every one else doing? Scan news? Who's testing when? Need to catch up with everyone!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Can't wait for baby pictures! 

I have gender scan friday. Blood test said it was a girl, do fingers crossed it still is.started to feel kicks a couple weeks ago. Had a dream last night that I had started bleeding. This scan couldn't come fast enough


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Oh how scary mommy, isn't it funny how our minds are our worst enemy. They play right into our worst fears!! 

So sweet you're having a little princess, I'm sure the blood test is way more accurate than anything else so I'd go with that :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

That's what everyone keeps telling me lol I'll believe it when I see it lol


----------



## drjo718

My gender scan is the 16th. And I started feeling some definite tiny kicks on Friday night. :)


----------



## Babylove100

Yay how exciting drjo! My next scan is on 16th as well :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

My scan is the 17th. It feels like I've been waiting forever! Xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Oh wow! That's going to be such an exciting week :) 

Any testers testing soon? Let's end the year with lots of really positive news!!!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Looking forward to seeing lots of scan pics please &#9786;
It gets hard towards the end doesn't it hoping? Xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

It does a bit, myheart, especially if it's not your first as you've got little people to run after!!!

How's it going? Xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

cd 6 boring lol period is finishing up tho


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Wag, start gearing up for son serious bding!! ;) 

I know the 2ww is really hard but I also found the 2wwwfo (2 week wait waiting for ovulation lol) almost as hard!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

hey ladies sorry i've been mia- been on vacation! any new bfps?!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Not with me, I'm waiting to ov, but not actually using opk this cycle lol xxx


----------



## c beary83

No bfn for me. Feeling thoroughly depressed. 

Oh well, next ovulation date is near Christmas day so that should be exciting!


----------



## emma4g63

Wishin u all the luck in the world ladies cxxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

c beary83 said:


> No bfn for me. Feeling thoroughly depressed.
> 
> Oh well, next ovulation date is near Christmas day so that should be exciting!

wooo hooo christmas baby! sorry about the bfn hun. :( when is af due? could it just be too early?



emma how are you feeling?


afm- ob appt today, get to hear hb. taking dd along to hear it too :)


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Im so sorry cbeary :(


----------



## wantingagirl

Cbeary sorry Hun xx


----------



## Babylove100

Sorry cbeary, :hugs: when is AF due??


----------



## c beary83

Not for a few days but I know I'm out. I think knowing your out and waiting for af is the worse bit.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hoping omg 24 days left?!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

mommyxofxone said:


> Hoping omg 24 days left?!

I know... I'm officially considered full term today... Eek!!!! Hope it holds out a bit still though, I've got Joshua's birthday party to host today, his actual birthday next week and it would be nice for the baby if he/she didn't share birthdays with Christmas or New Years lol. So thinking 'closed' thoughts and trying to keep my legs crossed right now right now ;)


----------



## mommyxofxone

lol! holiday babies have it tough! keep those legs closed!!! :)


----------



## emma4g63

Hopin wohoo for full term xx

Mommy im.good thanks...sickness gone ...other than odd nausua..findin work tiring..
Ow r u xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Doing decently thanks Hun. Can't believe you're 20 weeks already!


----------



## wantingagirl

Cbeary the waiting while you know your out is the worst hugs Hun! 

Fingers so tightly crossed this month is the one for you! 

I'm going to try my best not to test early now xx


----------



## Babylove100

I've still got everything crossed for you ladies for Xmas bfps!!!! :hugs: xx


----------



## wantingagirl

I doubt it for me but that's ok I'll have a Xmas drink and London in January. 

I hope at least by the end of 2016 I at least have a pregnancy. I just want January 6th to be over with :wacko:


----------



## c beary83

Thanks wag but I knew I was out. Cd1 here :growlmad:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

:( cbeary, sending you lots and lots of hugs and positive vibes for next cycle xxx


----------



## c beary83

Just wag and myheart left in the game for 2015. Good luck ladies X


----------



## Babylove100

Ah sorry cbeary :hugs: fx for a new year bfp!x


----------



## mommyxofxone

so sorry cbeary. :(


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Sorry cbeary. Praying that 2016 is your year. Xx
Good luck wag and Myheart for upcoming testing. Xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

I'm sorry it's still so difficult. Hopping for a bunch of late 2015 and early 2016 bfp


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm sorry cbeary :hugs: me you and wag will get our bfp!


----------



## mommyof2peas

I miss you ladies :) You all should post more tests. Kinda crazy but I miss seeing those lines lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

i feel the same as mommyof2peas. i wanna see some lines :)


----------



## c beary83

No point posting one line :cry:


----------



## c beary83

I will post my ovulation test. That way there will be two lines :haha:


----------



## mommyof2peas

I'd be OK with Squinters lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

yeah O tests! they're exciting too i think ;) i used to post mine all the time!


----------



## c beary83

Ok. Ovulation tests it is then! I'm expecting it to be a Christmas day treat for you all :haha:


----------



## wantingagirl

There you go :haha: 

I'm 1dpo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mommyof2peas

Yay!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Btw, that yest is beautiful! No guess work needef


----------



## mommyxofxone

Yay!!!!


----------



## Babylove100

Yay!!!! Happy tww!! :happydance:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Woo hoo wag, lovely o test!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

That is a very impressive positive Wag. Xx


----------



## c beary83

Good luck wag


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Woohooooooo wag! Happy 2ww my lovely xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

:wave: happy 2ww! 


14 weeks over here today! we have some other ladies that change over weeks today too right? happy week change!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Happy 14 weeks!! I'm 38 today (my ticket still shows my due date based on lmp rather than scan). Have been having some strong symptoms so I think baby is going to make an appearance soon... Eek!!!


----------



## emma4g63

Big hugs cbeary its such a rollercoaster xxxx


----------



## emma4g63

Wow hoping soon eeek cnt wait see piccies xx


----------



## emma4g63

Happy week change ladies xxx


----------



## c beary83

Oooh good luck hoping!!!


----------



## Babylove100

Yay exciting hoping!!

Happy week changes ladies :thumbup:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Woo hoo hoping! What kind of symptoms?! Exciting!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks everyone! This is the kind of positive I get every month! 

Hoping exciting xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Just had my appt with the mw, apparently baby is 3/5 engaged! I've not had my show yet but I've been getting heavier discharge and on Friday I was woken up by really strong contractions - which turned out to be Braxton hicks obviously - but I honestly thought I'd end up in the hospital :) 

Trying desperately to hold on til Monday but getting the feeling baby has other ideas!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

My labor started with braxton Hicks. My midwife told me it wasn't really labor and to go to bed. An hour later I was checked into the hosp in full blown labor. For some reason they tell you it cant be and it can! I had my bloody show at 930 and then I was having heavy contractions starting at 10 and the right time to have to go in. At 11 my husband made me go and at midnight they still were just bh. I could literally walk and talk through them but it was tough. Then they changed into back labor and well that was because the bitch midwife stretched me.


----------



## mommyxofxone

I read later that a LOT of women have bh turn into actual labor!


----------



## SilasLove

GL Hoping! xx


----------



## c beary83

Same pee :shrug:

I'm only on cd9.

Possible ovulation on Christmas day???
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20151223_174110.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Hoping girl 2

How annoying, those results are really confusing! I'd probably bd today just in case and leave tomorrow and again on Friday....


----------



## c beary83

I know! Can't be bothered bd tonight as too tired :dohh:

We'll try and squeeze one in tomorrow :winkwink:


----------



## c beary83

Still not quite positive on the bottom one :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20151224_150202.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Babylove100

So close tho!! I won't be long now! Get bd'ing!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mommyof2peas

I hate those cheap ones because they have different amounts of dye and always run different.


----------



## c beary83

We did :sex: today and might do a quick one tomorrow morning before the relatives arrive :winkwink:

Hope everyone has a lovely Christmas :xmas8: XXX


----------



## mommyxofxone

We used the wondfo cheapies this time around. I always used cheapies. My body got lighter results again and sometimes went white and then I'd get a blaring positive that was darker than the control. :)

Could just be your body

Fx'd for you hun!


----------



## mommyxofxone

:xmas9: merry Christmas everyone probably won't be on tomorrow but wanted to drop by and send good wishes <3


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Merry Christmas ladies :) may Santa bring you all you want xxxxx


----------



## Babylove100

Merry Christmas everyone!!xx


----------



## littlemiss84

Merry Christmas &#127876;


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I hope everyone had a lovely day yesterday xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Hello ladies. Just wanted to let you know that Isaac James was born yesterday afternoon at 3pm, weighing 7 pounds 10, and after only an hour after established labour!!!!! Phone wouldn't let me upload photos so I'll post that once I get a chance. 

Thank you all fort your support these past 39+3 weeks xxxx


----------



## drjo718

Congrats hoping!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations Hoping. Xx


----------



## Babylove100

Ah yay!!! Huge congrats hoping!!! So happy for you all.xx


----------



## c beary83

Wow!!! Congratulations hoping.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Awww huge congratulations hoping &#9786; so happy for you xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

ahh! congrats hun!!!!!


----------



## littlemiss84

Congrats hoping!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Congrats! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats Hoping!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hope everyones ok? Xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Yep all good here. Well apart from it being first day back at work after the holidays but hey ho! Told work today as well which makes it all seem very official!!!! 

Hope everyone had a good xmas and new year!x


----------



## mommyxofxone

can't believe how far along we are! 2 weeks til anatomy scan eeeeeeeeeek!



hoping - i hope all is well on your end!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Starting to get ginormous. Couple more days until I hit VDay.


----------



## c beary83

I'm feeling depressed. Bfn again this month. 

We need to set up a 2016 thread. Hope I'm not saying this again next year. Feeling like it's never going to happen to me. :cry:


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh cbeary :hugs:


----------



## emma4g63

Congrats hopin xxx

Picciez comin soon i hope xxx

Cbeary hun it will happen dont stress all will b ok xxx u will get ur rainbow


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Oh cbeary it's crap hun, I know it is :hugs: :hugs:

M2p can believe your nearly at v day!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Hugs to you cbeary... I'm sure it'll happen soon... keeping you in my prayers! xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Baby Isaac everyone :)
 



Attached Files:







isaac.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Baby Isaac everyone :)

Awww he's gorgeous! Hope your keeping well hun xx


----------



## Babylove100

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Baby Isaac everyone :)

Ahhhh hoping!! He's such a cutie!! Gorgeous! Hope you all doing well.x


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh hoping! So precious!!!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Thank you ladies, he is adorable isn't he? We're OK, just trying to adjust to having 2 and giving both Joshua and Isaac the attention they need. Dh off til 9th Feb which is great / can't see me being able to do This alone just yet lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh boy i understand with a toddler! you'll adjust and do great mommy!


----------



## emma4g63

Gorg lil boy hoping :)

Xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Bit the bullet! Made a doc appointment for this afternoon first step to see what's wrong 

From my journal incase anyone hasn't seen: 

They will prob just refer me. It's scary but I've not been myself lately and weds was a hard day but I need to get it sorted:cry:

I guess at least if they can't fix it I will know my hubby sed we could have 1 shot of IVF if something is seriously wrong but I think he's saying that just for me and don't know if I can justify that amount of money but I also know my family isn't complete. Sigh I can't explain it I know I have 3 of my own kids but I feel there is a hole that needs to be filled. I do at the same time need to be back to being me

I bled all the way through the last 2ww and thinking another possible chemical. I got a pinky line at 8&9 then nothing either that or the worst evap ever


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks! Okay so really nice doctor! 

Next cycle I'm getting bloods taken at cd3 (LH) and 7dpo. 

He's referred me to gynaecologist so waiting for that letter where he's recommended an internal, transvaginal scan for lining and laparoscopy as last resort to check for asherman syndrome. If it's that it's not looking great can't think what else it could be tho xx


----------



## wantingagirl

are we keeping this thread going? x


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Glad your doctor is nice wag, I hope you start getting some answers!

I'd love to keep the thread going if others are keen, would love to see you all get your bfp :) xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Yes I'd love for this thread to stay open too!! Everyone will get their bfp!!!x


----------



## mommyxofxone

i'm with the other girls. it's a good thread <3


----------



## wantingagirl

me too! Things were just quiet so wasn't sure if you all wanted to keep it going dont know what you all think but would love us all to stay in contact even after all the babies are born even if this is the end for me :thumbup:


----------



## wantingagirl

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Glad your doctor is nice wag, I hope you start getting some answers!
> 
> I'd love to keep the thread going if others are keen, would love to see you all get your bfp :) xxx

hope your doing well new momma :cloud9:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I keep checking in and I'm waiting until every last lady has their BFP! Xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Teeny Weeny said:


> I keep checking in and I'm waiting until every last lady has their BFP! Xx

me too hun! Although I wouldnt hold your breath with me, I'm expecting the worst but at least then I can move on xx


----------



## c beary83

Yes let's keep the thread going. Can we change the title to 2016? Hopefully this will be the year for the last few of us :thumbup:

Congratulations hoping - your little boy is gorgeous :baby:


----------



## mommyxofxone

def sticking around :thumbup:


----------



## wantingagirl

anyone that wants to add me to Facebook I'm under shonagraysmith my hubby and the kids are my profile picture :thumbup:

i changed the year but do you want me to change the entire title? any ideas xx


----------



## littlemiss84

I'll still be sticking around O:) I dont post much but do read all the post! 

Fx'd that everyone gets their bfp soon :flower:


----------



## drjo718

I still read too


----------



## mommyof2peas

I read nearly daily :) I would love to see everyone move on to BFP :)


----------



## c beary83

I think the title is fine :flower:


----------



## wantingagirl

lets hope 2016 is better for us 

I have my referral appointment for 25th feb xx


----------



## c beary83

Hope it goes well wag. I'm seeing the specialist early Feb so will let you know how I get on x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Title is fine &#9786; 2016 will be our year xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

c beary83 said:


> Hope it goes well wag. I'm seeing the specialist early Feb so will let you know how I get on x

great news cbeary :thumbup: lets hope its good news for us xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

xxmyheartxx said:


> Title is fine &#9786; 2016 will be our year xxx

yay! Hey cycle buddy :haha: cant believe we both got our peak within 4 hours! or less! 

yep lets hope its our year xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

everything crossed for you ladies


----------



## xxmyheartxx

wantingagirl said:


> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> Title is fine &#9786; 2016 will be our year xxx
> 
> yay! Hey cycle buddy :haha: cant believe we both got our peak within 4 hours! or less!
> 
> yep lets hope its our year xxxClick to expand...

Haha I know let's hope the swimmers find our eggs :haha:


----------



## c beary83

I'm a few days behind you ladies. I'll probably ovulate next Tuesday or Wednesday. I'll catch up next cycle :winkwink:


----------



## wantingagirl

xxmyheartxx said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> Title is fine &#9786; 2016 will be our year xxx
> 
> yay! Hey cycle buddy :haha: cant believe we both got our peak within 4 hours! or less!
> 
> yep lets hope its our year xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Haha I know let's hope the swimmers find our eggs :haha:Click to expand...

Bloody better do considering how much nooky I've had! :haha:


----------



## wantingagirl

c beary83 said:


> I'm a few days behind you ladies. I'll probably ovulate next Tuesday or Wednesday. I'll catch up next cycle :winkwink:

Yay catch up quick hunni! Although I hope we all don't need to catch up and it's the month for us all xx


----------



## c beary83

wantingagirl said:


> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> Title is fine &#9786; 2016 will be our year xxx
> 
> yay! Hey cycle buddy :haha: cant believe we both got our peak within 4 hours! or less!
> 
> yep lets hope its our year xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Haha I know let's hope the swimmers find our eggs :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Bloody better do considering how much nooky I've had! :haha:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## wantingagirl

3dpo still have really bad constipation, cramps, sore legs since ovulation headaches on and off. 

I doubt ill conceive this cycle but if I don't then I at least want no early spotting!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hey cycle buddy &#9786; more than me I've got nada symptons what so ever xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Keeping everything crossed for you ladies as usual :)

Thank you to everyone who sent good wishes and I'm sorry I haven't been able to reply sooner. Ongoing feeding issues with Isaac and the normal chaos and lack of control that comes with having a newborn (which I find really hard to cope with) unfortunately means that isn't old friend pnd has come knocking on my door again. So have been really struggling with every day things and feeling massively guilty that Joshua no longer has all my attention and I can't usually help him to do every day things like the potty as I'm always stuck to the pump, and the guilt that Isaac is definitely getting less of mummy than Joshua did. Thankfully my dh has been amazing and I've got a couple of really good friends who have been invaluable, as well as a very supportive health visitor. She's coming round today to talk about the possibility of going on antidepressants but I'm still reluctant... They were a massive help with Joshua buy kind of feel I could do this by myself if only the things were doing to get Isaac to latch on would work and then feeding would be easier and pumping would be a thing of the past... But we'll see. I had two pretty horrendous days on Friday and Saturday when I couldn't stop crying and feeling completely useless and overwhelmed, and I don't want Joshua seeing me like that either. Sunday and today have been better at least but don't know if it'll be better to go on the tablets just in case or not... I'll see. 

Sorry for the long essay, just wanted to explain why i hadn't replied earlier :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

hoping i'm sorry you're going through a rough patch. it will pass, and i'm sure i'm going to be feeling the same way- you'll have to give me some tips after i have this one. ;) you'll get it and be a pro in no time. Just keep your chin up mama you've got this. AND i'm so glad you have supportive friends and family!!! huge deal!


AFM - gender scan at 3!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

How exciting mommy!!! Any feelings/hopes about what you're having???


----------



## mommyxofxone

i want girl, thinking it's a boy though. i really don't care in the end! i just hope it's as attached to me as dd is.


----------



## wantingagirl

xxmyheartxx said:


> Hey cycle buddy &#9786; more than me I've got nada symptons what so ever xxx

Hey Lovely cycle buddy!!! Cant still believe we are both 3dpo!!! we wil do this together hun!!! I think the symptoms are from the b-50 hun. Anyways loads of symptons before and none and bfn so I think Ill be heading to cycle 22. We will do it tho hun it has to happen at some point right?? xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Keeping everything crossed for you ladies as usual :)
> 
> Thank you to everyone who sent good wishes and I'm sorry I haven't been able to reply sooner. Ongoing feeding issues with Isaac and the normal chaos and lack of control that comes with having a newborn (which I find really hard to cope with) unfortunately means that isn't old friend pnd has come knocking on my door again. So have been really struggling with every day things and feeling massively guilty that Joshua no longer has all my attention and I can't usually help him to do every day things like the potty as I'm always stuck to the pump, and the guilt that Isaac is definitely getting less of mummy than Joshua did. Thankfully my dh has been amazing and I've got a couple of really good friends who have been invaluable, as well as a very supportive health visitor. She's coming round today to talk about the possibility of going on antidepressants but I'm still reluctant... They were a massive help with Joshua buy kind of feel I could do this by myself if only the things were doing to get Isaac to latch on would work and then feeding would be easier and pumping would be a thing of the past... But we'll see. I had two pretty horrendous days on Friday and Saturday when I couldn't stop crying and feeling completely useless and overwhelmed, and I don't want Joshua seeing me like that either. Sunday and today have been better at least but don't know if it'll be better to go on the tablets just in case or not... I'll see.
> 
> Sorry for the long essay, just wanted to explain why i hadn't replied earlier :)

hunni - Im so sorry. It always catches my breath when I hear people going through this. I had horrendous PND/PPP I ended up on Citrolopram for a year in a way it saved me. My hubby was fantastic too at least you have a good support system. Hun if you need to speak to someone that has been through it message me your number and I can whatsapp you, Im here anytime you need me you can do this and i bet you are doing a lot more than you think. Anxiety played a big part with me

xxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

mommyxofxone said:


> hoping i'm sorry you're going through a rough patch. it will pass, and i'm sure i'm going to be feeling the same way- you'll have to give me some tips after i have this one. ;) you'll get it and be a pro in no time. Just keep your chin up mama you've got this. AND i'm so glad you have supportive friends and family!!! huge deal!
> 
> 
> AFM - gender scan at 3!

eeeeeeeek - cant wait to hear I think boy! xxx

edit: actually thats just my feeling have you got a scan pic i can see?


----------



## emma4g63

Same as every1 else xxxx 

Im.with u all the way


----------



## emma4g63

Big hugs hoping xxxx 
Ull get thru it xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

wantingagirl said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> hoping i'm sorry you're going through a rough patch. it will pass, and i'm sure i'm going to be feeling the same way- you'll have to give me some tips after i have this one. ;) you'll get it and be a pro in no time. Just keep your chin up mama you've got this. AND i'm so glad you have supportive friends and family!!! huge deal!
> 
> 
> AFM - gender scan at 3!
> 
> eeeeeeeek - cant wait to hear I think boy! xxx
> 
> edit: actually thats just my feeling have you got a scan pic i can see?Click to expand...

nope only scan was 9 weeks. no nubs to go off of. just the profile photo if you can see it over there. nothing to see!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Updating team :blue: over here!


----------



## wantingagirl

mommyxofxone said:


> Updating team :blue: over here!

I just knew it!!! Congrats Hun fab news! I do have a soft spot for little boys xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

mommyxofxone said:


> Updating team :blue: over here!

Did you want a girl for your daughter or the unknown of having a boy Hun? Like you sed as long as healthy xx


----------



## Babylove100

Yay congrats on team blue mommyxofxone!!

My gender scan is in 9 days!!! Sooooo excited to find out what we are!!x


----------



## mommyxofxone

wantingagirl said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> Updating team :blue: over here!
> 
> Did you want a girl for your daughter or the unknown of having a boy Hun? Like you sed as long as healthy xxClick to expand...

i wanted a girl for my girl. so she could have that sister bond i ALWAYS wanted. (my brother SUCKS) but she really wanted a boy so hoping she'll have a better bond cause i always wanted the girl (but my mother also asked me what i wanted but didn't help me understand it could be either, just literally said do you want a boy or a girl, and i said girl, she said me too, and that was that. then one day he was just there and we were visiting him in the hosp. she didn't even prepare me for any of it.) 



Babylove100 said:


> Yay congrats on team blue mommyxofxone!!
> 
> My gender scan is in 9 days!!! Sooooo excited to find out what we are!!x

i'm excited tooooooo!!!! i can't wait, and we need more boys! lol in our group we have 12 girls and 2 boys now!!!! that's nuts!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm one of those 12 having a girl. Xx

Babylove, not long now. Do you have a feeling on gender at all? Xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Michelle I dont know why but my feeling is girl for you - do you have a 12 week scan pic? 

Mummy - totally understand that I ask cody but Ive explained it might not. he is desperate for a little brother poor soul having 2 younger sisters and his big brother i so much older he doesn't see him that much. I would love another son but at this point just a baby would do xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Teeny Weeny said:


> I'm one of those 12 having a girl. Xx
> 
> Babylove, not long now. Do you have a feeling on gender at all? Xx

Thats lovely having 2 of each. will you want any more? xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Ah congrats Teeny!!!

Mmmmm I'm just not sure, I feel my gut says girl more than boy! but I've no idea what I'm basing this on!! My Mum is certain its a girl! :haha: All my friends and family think girl too, except DH and my niece, they are both rooting for a boy!!

Here's my 12w scan picture wag.x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wantingagirl

Babylove100 said:


> Ah congrats Teeny!!!
> 
> Mmmmm I'm just not sure, I feel my gut says girl more than boy! but I've no idea what I'm basing this on!! My Mum is certain its a girl! :haha: All my friends and family think girl too, except DH and my niece, they are both rooting for a boy!!
> 
> Here's my 12w scan picture wag.x

Ok looking at scan Im saying boy now!!!!


----------



## Babylove100

Haha, I always thought the scan pic looked like a girl, but now you've said boy, I think it looks like a boy! Easily led I am! :rofl:


----------



## SilasLove

I haven't updated here Iddon't think. We are having a girl as well. 

Baby love I think baby looks like a boy but I'm basing this,off no knowledge lol.


----------



## Babylove100

Ah congrats Silas!!!

Haha, you are using the same knowledge as me!! 9 sleeps to go!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

I can't see a nub so can't do a proper guess! So exciting! I need more blues on my team cause I don't know what to do with a boy


----------



## wantingagirl

Babylove100 said:


> Ah congrats Silas!!!
> 
> Haha, you are using the same knowledge as me!! 9 sleeps to go!!!

:haha:

Ive been wrong only once!!! I go by the skull theory xxx

silas congrats hun xxx

Man you would think Id be pregnant by now with all you ladies! :rofl:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

WAG, I think this is us done now. I wouldn't like to say never, but I'm pretty sure. Xx

Keeping my fingers tightly crossed for a BFP real soon for you. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh! I don't know skull theory! What's that?


----------



## emma4g63

Congrats on team blue mommy

Baby i think girl for u ....i cnt wait for the update x


----------



## wantingagirl

From my journal :(

*sigh* wtf sure I seen 2 tiny spots of blood even though not too much CM 4dpo?!!! Looks like I'm never gonna have no chance whatsoever


----------



## mommyxofxone

maybe you're just a spotter now and it doesn't mean anything hun.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

wantingagirl said:


> Hoping girl 2 said:
> 
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for you ladies as usual :)
> 
> Thank you to everyone who sent good wishes and I'm sorry I haven't been able to reply sooner. Ongoing feeding issues with Isaac and the normal chaos and lack of control that comes with having a newborn (which I find really hard to cope with) unfortunately means that isn't old friend pnd has come knocking on my door again. So have been really struggling with every day things and feeling massively guilty that Joshua no longer has all my attention and I can't usually help him to do every day things like the potty as I'm always stuck to the pump, and the guilt that Isaac is definitely getting less of mummy than Joshua did. Thankfully my dh has been amazing and I've got a couple of really good friends who have been invaluable, as well as a very supportive health visitor. She's coming round today to talk about the possibility of going on antidepressants but I'm still reluctant... They were a massive help with Joshua buy kind of feel I could do this by myself if only the things were doing to get Isaac to latch on would work and then feeding would be easier and pumping would be a thing of the past... But we'll see. I had two pretty horrendous days on Friday and Saturday when I couldn't stop crying and feeling completely useless and overwhelmed, and I don't want Joshua seeing me like that either. Sunday and today have been better at least but don't know if it'll be better to go on the tablets just in case or not... I'll see.
> 
> Sorry for the long essay, just wanted to explain why i hadn't replied earlier :)
> 
> hunni - Im so sorry. It always catches my breath when I hear people going through this. I had horrendous PND/PPP I ended up on Citrolopram for a year in a way it saved me. My hubby was fantastic too at least you have a good support system. Hun if you need to speak to someone that has been through it message me your number and I can whatsapp you, Im here anytime you need me you can do this and i bet you are doing a lot more than you think. Anxiety played a big part with me
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

Thank you! I got pretty bad pnd after Joshua so I knew I was at a higher risk of getting it this time. I was on tablets for six months and then I found out I was pregnant so I weaned off them (didn't need them by that point anyway) and I'm convinced they're part of the reason I had that mmc. So I've been desperate not to take tablets this time. Gp has offered me some talking therapy and my hv comes weekly to see me so for the time being that's helping. If it gets worse, on to tablets I go. 

Mine - this time - comes from a mixture of inability to bf, guilt at having to go to formula, guilt at having had gender disappointment when Isaac was born, and extreme anxiety about how I'll cope with 2 once my dh goes back to work (finding it overwhelming with a very demanding toddler, a newborn who takes forever to feed from bottles and pumping every two hours to get enough bm for Isaac's bottle. I spend all the time tied to the pump or feeding Isaac and I can't give Joshua am enough time and attention, let alone get him ready to go out anywhere!!). 

This is why I have decided to stop pumping on Tuesday (once Isaac is 4 weeks) and start making the move to formula. Makes me feel like a rubbish mum but it's the only way I'll be able to take care of both children by myself. The other day I was stuck to the pump and Joshua started climbing a table and being very unsafe and by the time I managed to get off the pump and to him he'd almost really fallen and hurt himself. And in the meantime I still had to pump, calm Joshua down and Isaac started crying - I felt so torn between everyone's needs, it was horrible :( Plus, Isaac's issues are not resolving themselves quickly enough so osteopath and lactation consultant have told me it'll be a good few weeks before he's close to being able to latch effectively enough to feed properly. And I think I'm now getting mastitis because the pump has torn the skin around my nipple and i think some bacteria must have gotten in... I feel like I'm being stabbed on the boobs :( 

Shame that knowing all the reasons why it makes sense for me to stop the pumping doesn't lessen the guilt...

Sorry again for the essay!!


----------



## wantingagirl

just back from London on Monday and been manic. I decided to test on Monday afternoon on Saturday night in London I was really I'll had to leave everyone and went to hotel room to vomit then felt icky sun, mon and Tuesday. Felt totally different. But 10-12 very faint line on frer you know my history with frers this morning another line but still a negative digi. I then decided to hold my pee from noon-3pm on the advice of my lovely friend 'myheart' with no fluid at all line came up before the other line but would have liked it to be stronger? I also got a positive digi. I am worried as I spotted once last night nothing since 5dpo[/QUOTE]
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## wantingagirl

Top test 10dpo afternoon bottom 12dpo afternoon 3 hour hold
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## littlemiss84

Congrats wanting! So happy for you :happydance:
Fingers crossed for a sticky bean


----------



## emma4g63

Wag so happy hun for u xxx


----------



## MissCassie

Morning ladies! 
These are from yesterday at 6dp5dt or 11dpo.

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/905/U0AwVP.jpg


----------



## mommyof2peas

Omg congrats Wag! So happy for you. Happy and healthy 9 2 you.

Congrats to you too Cassie!


----------



## Babylove100

Yay WAG!! So happy for you!! Sending lots of sticky dust your way!!! :dust:

Cassie - huge congrats to you also!! :dust:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Wag - excellent news!!! You've made my day :) those lines are definitely getting darker... So excited for you!!!!! Xxx

Cassie, congratulations!!! Happy and healthy nine months to you :)


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks everyone I think it's over before it's began :nope:

Test seems lighter today but it's weird as soon as the strip hit the wee it turned yellow (I'm on b-50 complex)


----------



## Babylove100

wantingagirl said:


> Thanks everyone I think it's over before it's began :nope:
> 
> Test seems lighter today but it's weird as soon as the strip hit the wee it turned yellow (I'm on b-50 complex)

No no no, I will not believe this!!! Do you have a pic?? i found my tests were much better in the evenings too!:hugs: xx


----------



## MissCassie

Thank you ladies :)

I am excited looks like its finally happening. Cant wait for my beta on monday!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Wag! :yipee: :dance: congrats!!!! that is awesome!!! and i'm not going to believe it's looking lighter! i've been told smu is better for some ladies! you got a positive on a digi! that's so great!



cassie- congrats hun! :happydance:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations Wag. I'm sure that test is nothing to worry about. The digi tells us you are and that's very promising. How are you now? Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

yes wag how's it going?


----------



## wantingagirl

Stressful! My fmu seems to be rubbish! I can't get any more frers! 

I did a SD test. The smu came up straight away and it thickened and Pinkened in the bottom of the line first. 

Top fmu 9.30pm 
Bottom smu 1pm 3 hour hold
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Babylove100

Whohoo they are fantastic!! My fmu was pretty rubbish compare to later in the day as well so I wouldn't worry about that at all!!!x


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Those lines are looking great, wag!!! Go baby, go!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Fabulous lines WAG. Xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Soooo happy for you wag!!!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

seems to be common for some ladies! i'm not sure why. lovely lines hun! so happy for you :)


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks ladies 

Myheart your so sweet mwaaaah! You and Clare next! 

Top pic yesterday smu 1pm 3 hour hold 
Bottom pic today smu 1.30pm 2.5 hour hold
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## littlemiss84

Lovely lines!


----------



## Babylove100

Yay! Fab lines wag!!!!x


----------



## wantingagirl

I got this yesterday I'm ok for now
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## wantingagirl

My superdrug test dried completely within about 4 mins at bottom (17dpo) and the top is 15dpo 

Just ate a fried egg totally forgetting :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommyxofxone

what gorgeous tests!!!!! hun i'm so happy for you!
and a beautiful digi!


----------



## Babylove100

Yay!!! Love the digi!!! :happydance: x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Lovely lines WAG. What's wrong with a fried egg? Xx


----------



## Babylove100

Your not meant to eat runny eggs (raw eggs).....i guess you can fry them long enough so they're not runny and then they'd be okay to eat. x


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Yay wag!!!!!! Such gorgeous lines. Glad you're feeling a bit calmer


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Ps.... How bad is it that I'm dying to test... Even though I haven't bd'd since before Isaac was born??? Lol, want to be pregnant again!!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Ps.... How bad is it that I'm dying to test... Even though I haven't bd'd since before Isaac was born??? Lol, want to be pregnant again!!!!

Are you crazy?! :wacko: lol xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Babylove100 said:


> Your not meant to eat runny eggs (raw eggs).....i guess you can fry them long enough so they're not runny and then they'd be okay to eat. x

I completely forget some things. That didn't even cross my mind! :blush:
I don't really eat many of the foods we are meant to avoid anyways so I guess I never think about it. :dohh:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Teeny Weeny said:


> Hoping girl 2 said:
> 
> 
> Ps.... How bad is it that I'm dying to test... Even though I haven't bd'd since before Isaac was born??? Lol, want to be pregnant again!!!!
> 
> Are you crazy?! :wacko: lol xxClick to expand...

I know!!!! I'm just so incredibly belly-broody. Not sure I'm ready for another newborn right now but I soooooo miss my bump!!! Currently trying to convince my husband to stop preventing when Isaac is six months and just see what happens. Think he's starting to cave in... But it might just be the promise of regular bding which is saying him lol


----------



## Babylove100

Hahaha, the promise of regular bd'ing!! That made me chuckle :haha:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

After DS2 we knew we wanted another so didn't use protection at all after birth. 12 months later I fell pregnant with DD. 
Good luck for whenever you TTC again. I always miss my bump. Xx


----------



## c beary83

I got a bfp!!! Not sure if it's going to be a sticky one as I've had bad cramps but I'll enjoy it as long as I can. Think I'm around 13\14 dpo so the tests are looking light.

Bottom one is today's and top one is yesterday's
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160202_184300.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Yay! Yay! Yay! Congratulations cbeary!!! Those lines are showing great progression :) and cramps are not always bad... Both my successful pregnancies started out with bad cramps and with my two losses I didn't have any cramps so... Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh cbeary what wonderful news!!! :yipee:

Hoping you are nuts lol! I surely didn't want to be pregnant again for a long time after lol! 

I definitely ate some runny eggs while pregnant with my first and I know I've had one with this one at least. They're just so good!


----------



## Babylove100

Yay!! c beary this is fantastic news!!! So happy for you!! :yipee: :yipee: xx


----------



## c beary83

Thanks girls but I think I spoke too soon - the pink blood has arrived :cry:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Noooo cbeary. Could it be implantation??? I refuse to believe it


----------



## c beary83

Thanks hoping but my tests have gone lighter this morning so back to square one :cry:


----------



## Babylove100

Oh no, c beary I'm so sorry, that really really sucks big time. Hope your okay hunni, I'm sure your not, thinking of you and sending you a huge virtual hug! :hugs: xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Oh cbeary, I'm so sorry. Sending you all the love and a million hugs. Xxxxxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

nooooo cbeary!!!!! are you sure it's full af? could it just be implantation or spotting? plllllease be a sticky bean!


----------



## c beary83

Well it was a false alarm - just had light bleeding and no full af as yet. But she is on her way. My tests are getting lighter and I don't have any pregnancy signs. This will be the third consecutive loss so I'll mention it to the specialist and hopefully they'll do some testing.


----------



## c beary83

Well another update from me...

Light bleeding for the last couple of days so ive taken a frer and its darker???

Not sure what's going on
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160204_204407~2.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## littlemiss84

Cbeary those lines look great! Hope the bleeding is just implantation. Fx'd


----------



## c beary83

Thanks! I hope so. This early bit is really stressful.


----------



## Babylove100

Yay those lines look great!!! :thumbup: x


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Cbeary, that frer looks great. I know it's all so stressful but try to keep calm. It looks like it's all going well, so fingers crossed its just implantation. What tests had you been doing! We're they also frers? Can you call your gp, explain your situation and push for hcg testing? I did and it took s lot of pushing but they eventually agreed. It's horrible not knowing whether to get excited or not 

But those lines show great progression so I'm sooooooo hopeful for you xxx


----------



## c beary83

Thanks hoping. I spoke to my specialist and he said if I've still got a positive test in a week to go in for bloods. So I'll just have to wait and see. I don't really have any symptoms though and thought I would by now? The bleeding seemed to have stopped though so I guess that's a good thing. It's so confusing :wacko:


----------



## Babylove100

C beary, I didn't get any symptoms till I was into my 6th week so I wouldn't worry about that x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

That last FRER is fab. Keeping everything crossed this is it and those lines continue to get even darker in the coming days. Congratulations. Xx


----------



## c beary83

Thanks ladies. My last pregnancy was on clomid so maybe the symptoms are different. My tests progressed really quickly from 9dpo and I had nausea and heightened sense of smell right from the beginning. 

I was so convinced this was a chemical with the bleeding and lighter tests. 

I try and relax for a week (as if!) and get the bloods done.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I agree with Baby, my symptoms did not start til 6 weeks and when I researched into it it seems that it's very common to not feel anything til then. I forget why though lol. 

Sorry you've got to wait a whole week, it's not going to do much to help you feel at ease. The best thing would be to step away from the frers and try to focus on the now... You're pregnant and should be happy. So yes, definitely, that's the best thing you can do. What would I do??? Arm myself with frers and test every day until I get my levels checked lol. 

We're all here for you so let us be your calming board... Vent, share pictures, update us on anything, obsess if you want to. I know that during those first weeks I obsessed over every little thing and wanted to talk to people about it but also felt they were all fed up with my constant 'but do you think it's darker?' and 'did I feel a boob being sore?' Interrogations. But as we've all been here before, use us for this if that's what you need right now :)


----------



## c beary83

Thank you so much hoping - it means so much to have you ladies for support x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Test looks fab huni! Huge congratulations again xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Congrats again Cbeart you don't wanna know how much I've spent on tests :wacko: 

My heart how are you Hun? 

How's everyone else? 

God it's hard to get betas in the uk huh? I managed to get hcg and progesterone bloods this morning. 

I get repeats on Monday 

I had pink spotting after BM. The next day I get Brown mucus then thr following night a tiny bit more but nothing more since weds night. It's so stressful I still feel I have scarring and that I will miscarry anyway. Do u think with just other than 2 months ago only had one spot every 2ww. And it being so rare do you think it's possible? 

I have a scan next Friday and if they can't see anything I will get a rescan xx

Xxxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm ok huni &#128512; plodding along lol, definitely taking a step back from ttc at the moment far to upsetting for me.

Glad you have managed to get bloods done and that they are repeating them as well xxz


----------



## c beary83

Thanks my heart and wag. I'm having really bad stomach ache now so don't know what to think :cry:


----------



## mommyxofxone

cbeary it's too early for real symptoms. Mine didn't really start either until 6 weeks. Or maybe 5? its hard to remember. BUT i do know i had TERRRRRRRIBLE cramping with this one. like viscous af cramps. that was my only symptom, and i thought it meant af was coming. definitely different than dd.

The point is every single pregnancy is different too- doesn't have to be the clomid. they all do their own thing that's for sure.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Wag I'm sorry you're going through a stressful time too. I'm hoping your blood test results will give you good news and the scan shows a lovely baby! 

Cbeary, bad cramps can also be a great sign... Still feeling very, very hopeful for you!! 

Praying that al these little beans turn out to be super sticky for everybody!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

I'm sorry so many are having a hard time.


----------



## c beary83

Is seven hours of intense cramping normal? I was going to ring the hospital at one point. They've died off a bit now


----------



## emma4g63

Wow cbeary massive congrats
Wohooo it so lovely to see u get a bfp xxx

And wag hun same xxx


----------



## c beary83

wantingagirl said:


> Congrats again Cbeart you don't wanna know how much I've spent on tests :wacko:
> 
> My heart how are you Hun?
> 
> How's everyone else?
> 
> God it's hard to get betas in the uk huh? I managed to get hcg and progesterone bloods this morning.
> 
> I get repeats on Monday
> 
> I had pink spotting after BM. The next day I get Brown mucus then thr following night a tiny bit more but nothing more since weds night. It's so stressful I still feel I have scarring and that I will miscarry anyway. Do u think with just other than 2 months ago only had one spot every 2ww. And it being so rare do you think it's possible?
> 
> I have a scan next Friday and if they can't see anything I will get a rescan xx
> 
> Xxxx

How much have you spent on tests wag?

I am horrified to admit that I've spent 40 quid in the last week on frer and digital tests:shock:


----------



## c beary83

emma4g63 said:


> Wow cbeary massive congrats
> Wohooo it so lovely to see u get a bfp xxx
> 
> And wag hun same xxx

Thanks emma - hopefully third time lucky :winkwink:


----------



## emma4g63

Really prayin it is hun xxx


----------



## c beary83

I've just done a digital and got 1-2. Shouldn't it be 2-3 as I ovulated more than two weeks ago. At the latest it was 21st Jan but could have been 19th or 20th.

I'm between 15 and 17 dpo :shrug:


----------



## c beary83

And I've just done an ic and it's really faint :cry: don't know what's going on


----------



## c beary83

Today's frer at the bottom :( not much progression. In fact it looks a bit lighter :cry:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160205_190828.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## c beary83

Am I being crazy? Do I need to stop testing now :haha:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Cbeary, step away from the tests! Progression will only be seen every other day. As hard as it is, you should wait to see that line darken. It doesn't look lighter, still looks fab. Xx


----------



## c beary83

I know. It is a crazy testers thread though right? :haha:

I wouldn't be so bad if I hadn't had bad cramps all day. My tummy is really sore still :cry:

I'll update again when I get my blood results next week. Thanks for being so patient with me :hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

I think it looks great :) I would also step away ( Says the girl that tested on and off until like 9 weeks)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I had really bad cramps all the way up to about 10 weeks. Take it as a good sign that your uterus is stretching to accommodate the little bean. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

what everyone said about the cramps- totally agree. i had terrible cramps with this one for weeeeeeeks! at least til 9. i was worried everyday. 

and i tested for a while, but not passed 5 weeks i don't think. i think that was when i stopped. 

but i also only did the cheapies. 

Wanted to say doesn't mean it has to say 2-3 weeks either- you're only 17dpo you said? you could have implanted later than ovulation too hun. like up to a full week after.


----------



## c beary83

Thanks ladies. I'm feeling a bit more positive today. The cramps and bleeding scared the life out of me and resulted in obsessive testing :haha:

I'll be fine once I've had bloods and scans done and if they go well.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

The problem with a loss is that it totally changes pregnancy. 
I had no idea really until this time. I am so anxious and worry every day that something will go wrong. I may be far enough along that some women would start to relax but I can't. 
I have a scan on Thursday and pray that all is good with baby girl. 

I guess what I'm trying to say is it's natural to worry. Like Mommy, I had loads of IC so used them up until my first scan at 9 weeks too. A much cheaper way to obsess over lines. Xx


----------



## c beary83

I know you ladies said not to test... But I got 2-3 on digi!!! :happydance:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

c beary83 said:


> I know you ladies said not to test... But I got 2-3 on digi!!! :happydance:

:happydance: fabulous :happydance:
Love the ticker too! Xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

c beary83 said:


> I know you ladies said not to test... But I got 2-3 on digi!!! :happydance:

Yay! Yay! Yay!

:) ok cbeary, you sound just like me last year so I'll impart some pearls of wisdom that I learnt along the way in the hopes of making you feel better...

- when comparing daily lines on frers, just remember that even though lines are 'dry' after 10 mins they actually aren't, they keep darkening all day long. So your lovely dark line from the second day cannot be fairly compared to your lovely dark line from the day before as that first one has had a 24 hour head start to drying. So I'd compare 1st day and 3rd day lines after the 20 minute mark and only compare 2nd and 3rd day line after a few hours, especially at the beginning (hope that made sense)

- ic lines suck!!! They're great for comparison ONLY if you have exactly the same test, from the same batch, use same Urine with same hold (eg fmu or 2mu with a 3 hour hold, no liquids). 

- clear blue digits are great but you've got to keep the levels in mind. I searched online for the hcg levels corresponding to the weeks and don't be fooled by what's out there, it's rubbish. I emailed them through their Fb page and they were lovely. I can't remember exact figures but it was something like 1-2 weeks is from 7hcg-200ish, 2-3 is from 200-2000ish (?? Maybe, don't quote me) and 3+ is over 2000ish. It's really sort emailing them as it gives you an idea of your 'levels' while you wait for your test results. 

Saying that, I'm sooo pleased you got your 2-3. Means things are heading the right way!!!!

Sending you all the love and mental peace you can have at this point ;) xxxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Okay found it the cut-off point for 3+ is 2600. That one for one that's for 2 to 3 it's 200.

As for testing as I said before the healthiest thing is not to test but I know I couldn't help myself. The worst thing was everyone told me not to test so when I did I did it n secret and then felt really bad because I couldn't obsess with anyone else I just worried all by myself. so if it makes you feel any better keep testing we are here for you to obsess with and share your worries but I'm sure everything will be fine this time.


----------



## c beary83

:haha: Thanks hoping. Good to know it's not just me being a crazy tester. 

I know you shouldn't do frer every day but I was so stressed with the cramps and bleeding that I thought it would keep me sane but it actually made matters worse! 

I'm happy with 2-3 so I'm gonna stop testing for a bit. I can't afford to buy any more frer or digital either :dohh:

I'll update you when I get my bloods done but at the moment it looks like things are moving in the right direction :happydance:


----------



## Babylove100

Yay for the 2-3 c beary!!!! :happydance:


----------



## emma4g63

Whoop 2-3 cbeary xx
Im loving all these rainbows


----------



## Whitney11

Hello everyone,

I'm curious if anyone else sees a very faint line on the bottom test (top is yesterday at 13dpo and bottom is today 14dpo - af due today). My breasts have been incredibly sore for days to where a lint roller and pulling on my shirt hurts. I have had cramping, headaches, heartburn, gassy, restless through the night and have gotten dizzy and lightheaded the past few days. Both tests were done on morning pee. My husband and I had unprotected sex everday except one day during the week and a few days following ovulation as well (I use a calendar to track and usually spot on) Just wondering if anyone else sees a faint line on my bottom test or if I'm driving myself crazy. Really really hoping for a BFP!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## mommyxofxone

wooo hoooo cbeary!!! that's so awesome about the digi and loving the ticker!!!! :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

think i see something whitney


----------



## c beary83

Whitney11 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm curious if anyone else sees a very faint line on the bottom test (top is yesterday at 13dpo and bottom is today 14dpo - af due today). My breasts have been incredibly sore for days to where a lint roller and pulling on my shirt hurts. I have had cramping, headaches, heartburn, gassy, restless through the night and have gotten dizzy and lightheaded the past few days. Both tests were done on morning pee. My husband and I had unprotected sex everday except one day during the week and a few days following ovulation as well (I use a calendar to track and usually spot on) Just wondering if anyone else sees a faint line on my bottom test or if I'm driving myself crazy. Really really hoping for a BFP!!

I see a line - does it have color to it? And did it come up within the timeframe? I find smu is better than first


----------



## Whitney11

c beary83 said:


> Whitney11 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm curious if anyone else sees a very faint line on the bottom test (top is yesterday at 13dpo and bottom is today 14dpo - af due today). My breasts have been incredibly sore for days to where a lint roller and pulling on my shirt hurts. I have had cramping, headaches, heartburn, gassy, restless through the night and have gotten dizzy and lightheaded the past few days. Both tests were done on morning pee. My husband and I had unprotected sex everday except one day during the week and a few days following ovulation as well (I use a calendar to track and usually spot on) Just wondering if anyone else sees a faint line on my bottom test or if I'm driving myself crazy. Really really hoping for a BFP!!
> 
> I see a line - does it have color to it? And did it come up within the timeframe? I find smu is better than firstClick to expand...

Yeah it has a very very light color to it and yes came within time frame. Dang it, already got my smu out as well! I will wait and see if af comes today and if not I will probably poas tomorrow again. Just wanted to see if I was wanting a line so bad I was only seeing it myself!


----------



## c beary83

I reckon it's an early bfp then! Fingers crossed it gets darker.


----------



## wantingagirl

Hoping is it actually 2600 for 3+? Xx


----------



## c beary83

Hi ladies - I got the results back from my bloods and they more than doubled!!! I've got to go back in for another lot in 48 hours and then get booked in for an early scan. Still feeling petrified but happy for now :happydance:


----------



## Babylove100

Ah that's fantastic news c beary!!!x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Fab news cbeary. Xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

That's fab news hun! Xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

:yipee: so lovely cbeary!


----------



## c beary83

Thanks! I'm in shock. I was so convinced it was a chemical. Looks like it's going to stay around for a bit longer :winkwink: hopefully nine months this time.


----------



## wantingagirl

Fab news Cbeary

I have a scan in the morning 

I think I'll be back here spotting brown since yesterday and I tested today digi back to 2-3 and frer lighter


----------



## c beary83

Hope you're scan goes well wag :hugs:


----------



## SilasLove

Just have to say a HUGE congrats to cbeary and wag!!! How exciting!! I'm sending some serious sticky dust your way!!! 

I'm so happy to see so many successful pregnancies for everyone and I'm still crossing my fingers for those of you awaiting your bfp!! :hugs: 

AFM: My baby shower is this Sat, and definitely looking forward to it. We are down to 5 weeks left until D-Day and everything has been pretty great! I can't complain, I have been super blessed this pregnancy. I'm still working full time and will be until I go in to labor, then I'll be off 6 weeks with our princess.


----------



## wantingagirl

Sac measuring 5 weeks tops even though I'm 6 weeks they wouldn't do an internal scan I get blood results this afternoon so will know either way xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

silas! wow you're so close!!!! that's so awesome! i hope you have a lovely baby shower!


and wag, if you're measuring 5 weeks that just means implanted later than thought, and no big deal at all. i'm gonna be positive on this one for ya :)


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks Hun but I know I implanted 8dpo positive 10dpo after fluids and no hold.


----------



## c beary83

Oh wag - I'm sorry to hear that. It must be worrying for you, but as mommyxofxone says, you could have implanted later. How did they scan? I thought it had to be internal before 8 weeks? I've heard loads of stories about them measuring wrong early on, and I think baby grows at different rates before 12 weeks? Maybe they caught just before a growth spurt?

Have they said they'll scan you again? And have you got bloods back yet? 

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Hcg is dropping so just waiting to miscarry now :cry:


----------



## c beary83

I'm so sorry. Can't believe this is happening after all you've been through :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

:hugs: I am so sorry to read this. Thinking of you at this difficult time. :hugs:


----------



## Babylove100

So sorry wag. Thinking if you Hun.xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

so sorry wag.


----------



## mommyxofxone

In other news, 22 weeks today, and my first nephew came into the world last night, two weeks early. he was scheduled for c-section feb 22nd and he decided to surprise everyone last night!


----------



## littlemiss84

So sorry wag :hugs:

Congrats on 22 weeks and your new nephew mommy :baby:


----------



## emma4g63

Wag u kno ow sorry i am ur goin thru this hunny i hope ur ok xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Just had some proper bright red blood so hoping this is the start of something proper. I can't change it so would like to go natrual and avoid a d&c if possible


----------



## wantingagirl

Unreal miscarrying on Valentine's today 

Lots of cramps all through night quite painful now with red blood and a few tiny clots when I wiped


----------



## c beary83

:hugs: :hugs: 

I'm so sorry you are going through this again. Have you got some co-coedemol for the pain? That really helped me. 

Yeah even more crap that is valentines day :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

c beary83 said:


> :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> I'm so sorry you are going through this again. Have you got some co-coedemol for the pain? That really helped me.
> 
> Yeah even more crap that is valentines day :hugs:

Nope only run of the mill paracetamol everywhere shut today :wacko: 

Where's your ticker Clare? Xxx


----------



## c beary83

It's here &#55357;&#56832;

Not feeling confident myself today as I've been having spotting and cramping :shrug:


----------



## wantingagirl

c beary83 said:


> It's here &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Not feeling confident myself today as I've been having spotting and cramping :shrug:

:( omg hun I really hope not are you gonna ask for an early scan or have bloods, praying for you xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I hope everyone is ok :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## c beary83

Hi my heart! I'm OK thanks - still pregnant as far as I know:wacko:

Hate this waiting bit. I had four days of spotting but it seems to have eased off a bit now :shrug:

I've got an early scan at 7 weeks so crossing my fingers tightly that everything is okay

How's the npnt going? I don't think I'd be able to do that as I'm too much of a control freak


----------



## wantingagirl

xxmyheartxx said:


> I hope everyone is ok :hugs: :hugs:

First night back at work :wacko: pregnancy announcement from colleague I'm ok xxx


----------



## Babylove100

I'm doing good, had my 20 week scan today and alls well! Can't believe I'm halfway through!!! Crazy!x


----------



## mommyxofxone

babylove forgive me and my brain but did we know what gender was or did you find out? 

Cbeary how are you feeling hun? what date is the scan?


----------



## Babylove100

mommyxofxone said:


> babylove forgive me and my brain but did we know what gender was or did you find out?
> 
> Cbeary how are you feeling hun? what date is the scan?

Hey, yep I already knew it was a boy from a private scan I had at 17 weeks but we asked then to reconfirm yesterday. He's def all boy :blue:


----------



## c beary83

mommyxofxone said:


> babylove forgive me and my brain but did we know what gender was or did you find out?
> 
> Cbeary how are you feeling hun? what date is the scan?

I'm feeling sick, nervous, scared and full of a cold :haha:

Spotting is back on which is making me scared - it's been over a week now :cry:

Scan is a week on Monday when I'm 7 weeks :argh:


----------



## mommyxofxone

so sorry i forgot babylove, my brain is unreliable these days.

Cbeary i don't know if it helps or not but my mom was telling me she didn't know she was pregnant until 5 months, and she had her regular periods (which weren't heavy) the whole pregnancy.


----------



## Babylove100

mommyxofxone said:


> so sorry i forgot babylove, my brain is unreliable these days.

Awww don't worry!! I know how you feel! I swear I forget my own name some days!!!! ;-)


----------



## mommyxofxone

ha your ticker even says baby boy ! LOL! i'm such a dope. 


23 weeks today. finally we're moving again, instead of being stuck at 20 weeks for two months i swear.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Its so exciting to watch tickers move. Im at the dragging stage again. I got a 3D and 4D scan the other day ( Pics in journal) and it was so awesome to see my little rainbow moving around. I started crying when the ultrasound tech took a picture of her little bum. 

Babylove My Bday is July 15th :) Cancers are amazing people! You're little boy is going to be amazing!


----------



## Babylove100

mommyof2peas said:


> Babylove My Bday is July 15th :) Cancers are amazing people! You're little boy is going to be amazing!

My bday is 15 July too!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mommyof2peas

LOL I rest my case!


----------



## Babylove100

Haha! :flower:


----------



## SilasLove

So sorry WAG. :hugs:
Hoping for the best for you cbeary :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Hoping everything Is ok Clare xx

Thanks silas xx


----------



## c beary83

I'm OK thanks. My spotting seems to have stopped for now and I've been feeling really nauseous so hoping they're good signs


----------



## mommyxofxone

6 weeks already cbeary! when is your next appt?

I am suffering pretty bad by what i'm pretty sure is spd. didn't have it with the first and the mw pretty much shrugged me off when i was asking about it so will try to ask again at the next appt. but it's horrible. i can't imagine doing this for another 17 weeks :cry:


----------



## c beary83

Well ladies i had my scan today and everything looked perfect so far. Can't believe it's really happening!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

c beary83 said:


> Well ladies i had my scan today and everything looked perfect so far. Can't believe it's really happening!!!

Fantastic news. :happydance: xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Congrats!!!!! So pleased for you :) xxxx


----------



## Babylove100

c beary83 said:


> Well ladies i had my scan today and everything looked perfect so far. Can't believe it's really happening!!!

Yay!!! Brilliant news!!! :happydance: xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Fab news Clare xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

yay cbeary! so glad!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good luck at your appointment tomorrow WAG. Xx


----------



## SilasLove

Hoping can't believe your LOis already 2 months old!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Teeny Weeny said:


> Good luck at your appointment tomorrow WAG. Xx

Thanks hun xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

SilasLove said:


> Hoping can't believe your LOis already 2 months old!!

I know... It's insane!!! Glad to say things have settled down now, I'm doing much better and am really enjoying being a mummy of two :)


----------



## c beary83

Hope it goes well wag and you get some answers x


----------



## c beary83

Glad your feeling better hoping x


----------



## mommyxofxone

good luck wag keep us posted! and hoping happy 2 months to your little man!


----------



## wantingagirl

glad your feeling better hun!


----------



## wantingagirl

Okay Im totally confused maybe this month is going to be a dud anyway :wacko:

I got a peak in the afternoon of wednesday and then on friday morning the hospital did a pregnancy test that was negative. My question is could it have showed as a peak with lots of highs and a low and the peak be a dud and actually residue hormones with all that info. I missed 3 days temps near ovulation and cd1-5 and been getting up real early with olivia and sometimes forgetting and taking it when got back into bed. But my chart was marking me down at 2dpo today which if I am Im buggered I did get ewcm on saturday but i do get that a few days after ovulation, my cm did go creamy the day after my ovulation peak so I have no idea where I am. i cant remember if I even had as much pain this cycle. I used the bbt adjuster for a temp which then changed it to 4dpo but pretty sure I'm 5dpo but I really have no idea what a waste :cry: maybe i should treat this cycle as a dud one. if i am 2dpo last time we dtd was fri night so buggered 

I also got a sharp twinge in bed last night but know wayyyyyy too early! xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Ive been reading up since erin every single month and dont know if that was a one off after her or if its linked to my d&c I have spotting every single cycle like a week after my ovulation and sometimes earlier. Its usually one spot then nothing until af but some months more sporadic. I read progesterone cream may help? But no one is willing to help me or even look into it until I've had 3 losses in a row xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

This is from my Fb group 

My consultant sucks this is the same one that refuses to do any testings cos 'oh I'll be fine cos I had kids and it's prob my age that I'm losing babies wtf 

So go for my pre-op appointment with the nurse today so can you believe the consultant marked I was also to get a biopsy wtf and they would scrape my lining just like the d&c uh are you stupid


----------



## wantingagirl

Also I'm not actually sure if it's classed as spotting and I can't be 100% but after BM discolouration creamy mucus. Couldn't quite make out if it was pink :shrug: :cry: a few cramps creamy yellow cm last night at work


----------



## mommyxofxone

how is everyone doing?


----------



## wantingagirl

*sigh* ok just waiting for period x


----------



## c beary83

I still appear to be pregnant. Not had much spotting for a couple of weeks and feeling really sick and tired so hoping it's a good sign. I've got the date for my twelve week scan so feeling really nervous as that's when I found out last time.


----------



## mommyxofxone

cbeary whats that date hun?


----------



## c beary83

I'm too scared to tell you :argh:


----------



## mommyxofxone

What? Are you not having it or you are? Lol telling the date doesn't change anything you crazy :)


----------



## Babylove100

Hey ladies! I'm so excited, I've reached V day today! Whohooooo! :happydance:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Happy V day Babylove. Xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

wooo hooo babylove!!!!! congrats!!!!!


----------



## c beary83

Congratulations babylove!! Great news :happydance:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Yay baby love!!!!!!! :) xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

It's so awesome seeing all you ladies hit your dates.


----------



## wantingagirl

Lovely Michelle :cloud9: xxxx


----------



## SilasLove

Hey ladies! 

Well, my baby girl was born on her due date March 13 at 10:40pm she was 7lb 8.5oz and 20in long. Her name is Lydia Genaelouise and she is amazing! :D That's her up in my profile picture btw.


----------



## mommyof2peas

She's beautiful!


----------



## Babylove100

Ah huge congrats Silas!! She's beautiful!!!!x


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Congratulations!!!!! Beautiful baby and beautiful name :) xxxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

What a beauty. Congratulations Silas. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

omg congrats!!!! :) gorgeous hun!


----------



## littlemiss84

Congrats Silas, she's beautiful!


----------



## c beary83

Congratulations silas!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations Silas xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Taking my 3 hr gtt tomorrow ladies wish me luck. I failed my 1 hr Last Saturday :(


----------



## mommyof2peas

I always fail the one hour:) pass the second


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Good luck mommy! It's really common to fail the 1 hour one so fingers crossed it'll all be ok now :) xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks ladies been a mess all night long! i failed the one hour with dd too, and passed the three, i guess i am terrified i just can't get that lucky again. WHY do they make us even do the one hour? i don't think i've met anyone that's ever passed it!?

I go in an hour to get it done, but couldn't sleep anymore thinking about it.


----------



## c beary83

What is the one hour and three hour test? Never heard of this


----------



## mommyxofxone

It's the glucose challenge test (the 1 hr) and you drink the 50g glucola drink. If you fail you come back and do the 3 hr test which is a fasting draw and 3 more following to make sure you don't have gestational diabetes. 

If you are in the USA you have to have it. And if you are in any other country they only do if you show signs or are high risk.


----------



## c beary83

Oh right. Hope you pass x


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks everyone! Got results and I passed! Whew now I can relax.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Yay!!!!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i hate getting stressed so bad for something, when the docs make you freak out about stuff. so frustrating!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Please read the forum rules



> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites

We have a specific section on Baby and Bump for the same purpose posted.

- Moderator


----------



## c beary83

Phew mommyofone!

I'm not on Facebook hoping. Good idea though!


----------



## wantingagirl

Congrats silas


----------



## c beary83

I survived the twelve week scan :happydance: :happydance:

Here's my little baby :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160406_185902.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wantingagirl

c beary83 said:


> I survived the twelve week scan :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Here's my little baby :cloud9:

Congrats Hun xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

c beary83 said:


> I survived the twelve week scan :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Here's my little baby :cloud9:

That's fantastic news honey. What a lovely scan picture. Xx:happydance:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Awwwwwwww cbeary! And going by skull theory I'm guessing boy ;) are you going to find out?

Just back from the dr today too. Starting every two week appts now! Baby doing well and measuring as he should be. HB 147 and blood pressure back to normal :)


----------



## c beary83

Glad your doing well mommyofone.

Why do you say boy? I'm not familiar with the skull theory


----------



## emma4g63

Cbeary sooo hapoy to see 12 scan pic hun xx


Fab fab news !!!! 

Mommy glad all is well too xxx


----------



## drjo718

Great news cbeary!


----------



## Babylove100

Yay huge congrats c beary!!! Gorgeous baby!!!! Xx


----------



## c beary83

I woke up to bright red bleeding this morning :cry:

Do you think it could be because of the scan? She was pressing really hard on my tummy


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Cbeary, first of all, congrats on a beautiful picture!!!!!

I'm so sorry baby is going
You a scare. I'm sure that's all that it is, but I'd call your midwife or doctor or epau to see what they say and for peace of mind. How is it now? Xxx


----------



## c beary83

It's died off a bit now but I'm going in to get checked out. Feeling nervous again


----------



## mommyxofxone

rotten babies always giving us something to worry about. yes i'd call immediately and have it checked out!!!! thinking of you cbeary please update us as soon as you know anything!


----------



## c beary83

Ive been for a Scan - midwife tried to get the hb on doppler but couldn't catch it. All looked well with baby - such a relief!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Good idea. Keep us updated please. Thinking of you and sending lots of sticky vibes your way! Xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Yay!!!! So happy for you :)


----------



## littlemiss84

Great news cbeary, glad everything is well


----------



## Babylove100

Glad alls okay cbeary!!! :thumbup:


----------



## emma4g63

Glads all ok with bubs x

Nothin but worry these 40 weeks cbeary lil buggers


----------



## mommyxofxone

So glad cbeary!!!

Omg Emma you're so close!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Emma! how are you feeling hun?! 

you're so close!!!!

dh got the baby room painted yesterday!


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=940370&amp;d=1460980174


----------



## c beary83

It looks lovely!


----------



## Babylove100

Room looks great!! I LOVE that colour!! :thumbup:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks ladies :) becoming so real!


----------



## emma4g63

Im good mommy thsnks you just want to meet my lil princess now...

Ur nursery looks lovely xxx love the color


----------



## mommyxofxone

Emma! Any sign of baby? How is everyone?


----------



## littlemiss84

Just a little update! 
I had a little boy on Monday 16th May weighing 8lb 3oz. We have named him Eoghan John.


----------



## Babylove100

Ah huge congrats littlemiss! He's gorgeous!!!!xx


----------



## c beary83

Congratulations little miss! He is so cute :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Huge congrats little miss! Hes precious!!!! Guess I'm next? Anyone heard from Emma? How are you baby love? Do we know what you're having cbeary?


----------



## wantingagirl

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## drjo718

Congrats littlemiss! This thread got quiet for awhile, how is everyone? I had my little girl on April 27th. It took us so long to conceive her that we'll probably be ttc again in 2016!


----------



## c beary83

That's great news drjo! Any pictures?

I'm doing OK thanks - waiting nervously for my 20 week scan and hoping everything is OK. I'm not finding out the sex though - it'll be a nice surprise :thumbup:

Emma has had her little girl - she's got a TTc journal.

Fingers crossed for you this cycle wag.

Not heard from my heart - she must be talking a break.


----------



## mommyxofxone

drjo congrats! how exciting about ttc again too wow! :)

and cbeary woo hoo for your scan! awesome you're staying team yellow.


----------



## SilasLove

We are good over here. 

My Lydia is already 2 months old crazy enough. 

https://i660.photobucket.com/albums/uu323/SilasLove/Mobile%20Uploads/80E8D312-9793-4326-833B-45BC2337FEC1.jpg


----------



## mommyxofxone

had my gbs test that came back negative, but they also did a cervix check on my asking (since i didn't have dd with me) and found i'm 50% effaced, 1cm dilated, and measuring 2 weeks ahead at 38 weeks. So she said it's very possible i could go as soon as next week. Not holding my breath, but it sure would be nice, this baby hurts!


----------



## emma4g63

Ooo exciting mommy not long at all xxx

C beary so happy ur doing well :)

Littlemiss hes gorgeous

Skylara 4 weeks and smiled today for the first time..
Melta yr heart xxx


----------



## Babylove100

No way Emma! She's 4 weeks already!!!! Wow that has gone fast!! 

Mommy you are soooooo close now! Exciting!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Baby love doesn't feel like it'll ever get here!!!! I'm getting so impatient because he hurts so bad. Waking so much to pee etc.


----------



## c beary83

Hi ladies, had my 20 week scan and all is good. I'm so happy :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20160531_102842~2.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Babylove100

Yay great news c beary!! Beautiful scan picture!!!!x


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats hun!!!! beautiful scan!!! i'm thinkin boy :)


----------



## Babylove100

My first instinct was boy as well! But I'm never sure if it's because I'm biased these days :haha:


----------



## wantingagirl

Congrats everyone 

Natasha is taking a break at the min xx


----------



## c beary83

Thanks ladies. It's :yellow: for now - but I would love a boy!


----------



## wantingagirl

After this cycle I'm WTT til September 

Can you believe I set this group up and still no joy! Grrrrr x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Wonderful news cbeary. Xx

WAG, I'm sorry this has been one long hard road TTC. I wish you all the best this month and pray for your BFP. Xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Teeny Weeny said:


> Wonderful news cbeary. Xx
> 
> WAG, I'm sorry this has been one long hard road TTC. I wish you all the best this month and pray for your BFP. Xx

Thanks Hun..... I'm WTT as we are going on holiday in September. Yeah i thought trying for Olivia was hard this is a million times worse xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

cbeary i'm just guessing by the head lol but, i'm terrible with those things and usually am wrong LOL!!! Just having fun. :) 

wag i'm so sorry hun. but maybe a short break will be a good thing? 


afm i'm having timeable contractions since noon yesterday so we'll see. I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Babylove100

Hey ladies, just checking in to see how everyone is doing? <3


----------



## mommyxofxone

Good here just waiting. It's crazy that no one is on here anymore!


----------



## wantingagirl

yeah I just dont really know what to say anymore lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

how are you feeling babylove? I'm still over here just waiting.


----------



## c beary83

I'm still here &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Babylove100

I'm feeling fat! Ha. How are you feeling? Oh teeny and mommy you have the same due date! How have I only just noticed that!!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

We do Babylove! 3 more days and feeling like I'll be pregnant forever! Xx


----------



## Babylove100

It's hard being me sometimes :haha:

So exciting that we're going to have two new arrivals any day now!!! :happydance:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Happy full term Babylove. Any signs for you of baby boy? Xx

Cbeary, how are you feeling honey? Xx


----------



## emma4g63

So excited for u ladies and your rainbows coming soon...

Cnt wait see piccies and updates


----------



## emma4g63

And cbeary lovely scan pic....
Def looks like a boy xx

So happy for u x


----------



## mommyxofxone

yup teeny and i are doomed to be pregnant forever it feels like! have had tons of signs and nothing happens. been going on for weeks. :(

happy full term babylove!!!! <3


----------



## c beary83

So excited to hear about the June babies coming soon :)

I'm doing well thanks. Bump is growing nicely and I can feel him kicking and rumbling about.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations on having a little blue bundle. I love the kicking and moving about. It really helps with bonding. Glad you are well. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

you're team :yellow: though right cbeary? are you just feeling it's a boy? 

i'm having another appt today, and really hoping they give me good news about dilation/effacement. if there has been no change since last week someone is getting punched.


----------



## c beary83

Yeah still team :yellow:

Just have a feeling it's a boy and also would rather say him or her than it :haha:

Hope your appointment goes well mommyofone - I'll be waiting to hear the good news!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Sorry cbeary! They say mothers intuition is s powerful force. 
I was always wrong with gender! I swore that DS2 was a girl before the scan! Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

He is here ladies born this am 527 am 8lbs 1oz 20.5". 

More later when home and properly rested &#128150;


----------



## Babylove100

Ahhh huge congrats mommy!!!! <3


----------



## c beary83

Congratulations mommyofone! Look forward to seeing the pictures :happydance:


----------



## littlemiss84

Congrats mommy!


----------



## emma4g63

Huge congrats mommy xx 

Lookin forward to pica


----------



## wantingagirl

Congrats!


----------



## mommyxofxone

here he is ladies!
 



Attached Files:







13435444_10209603944472349_1757910225553735767_n.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## c beary83

What a cute little man!


----------



## Babylove100

Ah what a cutie!x


----------



## emma4g63

Gorgeous xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

now if only we could get him to stop peeing through everything lol


----------



## wantingagirl

Gorgeous xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm off for a catch up! Hope everyone is ok? xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm ok Hun how are you xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Can't believe my little is two weeks already


----------



## wantingagirl

Still here


----------



## xxmyheartxx

And me :hugs: xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Hello ladies! How are you all??? Long time no see :) xx


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm ok - away on holiday soon 

30 cycles in sigh but trying to remain positive! So hard! 

I have no time to get on here loads and sometimes it's toooooo hard. Hope everyone and the babies are well &#128525;

My heart how are you luv? Xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Oh wag, that must be really tough. You're so strong!!! I'm hoping you'll be announcing your bfp soon. Where are you off to on holiday?


----------



## wantingagirl

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Oh wag, that must be really tough. You're so strong!!! I'm hoping you'll be announcing your bfp soon. Where are you off to on holiday?

It's so hard but I have to remember I've been pregnant twice in that time. Me and will have 1 day in Edinburgh 1 day Glasgow then 7 nights in Tenerife with no kids! It was originally October for our anniversary but moved it to September xxx


----------



## Babylove100

I'm still here rooting for you ladies!!x


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Ooh wag, don't know what I'm more jealous of... Tenerife or your kids free holiday lol. Have a lovely time!

Hi baby :)


----------



## wantingagirl

Babylove100 said:


> I'm still here rooting for you ladies!!x

Thanks Hun! It's me and you Myheart <3


----------



## wantingagirl

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Ooh wag, don't know what I'm more jealous of... Tenerife or your kids free holiday lol. Have a lovely time!
> 
> Hi baby :)

Haha....... I know I'll need to enjoy every moment as who knows when that will happen again!

I doubt very much we will be lucky this month


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Have a lovely holiday WAG. This month could be the month, you just never know. 
It's got to happen soon. Xx


----------



## c beary83

I'm waiting to celebrate the :bfp:'s


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Wow cbeary, you are so close to baby time now. How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## c beary83

I know - it's getting scary now. I'm feeling enormous!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

only 4 weeks left cbeary!!! so great! 

sorry i've been absent, bnb was downloading crap to my phone and laptop i couldn't get on :( seems to be done now though so will be back!


----------



## wantingagirl

Hey everyone - still here waiting 

Holiday was good tho - flipping freezing being back home xx


----------



## dancingnurse2

Glad you had a good holiday! Still waiting too.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm still waiting too xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Let's hope we aren't waiting much longer girlsxxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I hope so hun, it's hard trying to remain positive xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Anyone heard from cbeary?! Sorry I've been Mia can't use unless on my phone


----------



## xxmyheartxx

No nothing at all, I'm not friends with her on fb either. Hope ur ok hun xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks my heart I'm well just busy! Days go by in the blink of an eye. My lo is almost 5 months. I'm in shock!


----------



## mommyxofxone

My heart just saw the news about the MC I'm so very sorry :( how are all you ladies?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

It's scary how fast time goes mommy!
It's being hard having 2 back to back, feel very drained at the moment about the whole ttc xx


----------



## wantingagirl

xxmyheartxx said:


> I hope so hun, it's hard trying to remain positive xxx

I'm finding it so hard to remain positive! Nearing 3 years now! Huggles
Babe xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Me too nat! One 14 months after the other now still waiting 10 months later!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

I'm so sorry :(


----------



## SilasLove

Hi ladies! I'm still around, still cheering each of you on! &#128156;


----------



## mommyxofxone

Checking in ladies how is everyone


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Is anyone still around?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I've just logged on for the first time in weeks. 
How are you? X


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm still here Hun 

Thanks everyone will be a small miracle if I have another healthy pregnancy :haha:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hey you 2 &#128512;
I'm ok thank you, how's it going tw? Can't believe ur little one is nearly 7 months!


----------



## drjo718

I'm around


----------



## mommyof2peas

I pop in from time to time.


----------



## Babylove100

I'm still here to.x


----------



## wantingagirl

How is everyone? Xx


----------



## SilasLove

Good here, Lydia will be a year old on march 13. I've decided to have another. Sometimes this year I'll start trying I think. November/December or so.


----------

